# Temper Pics - Post Them Shits Up, Son



## .TakaM (Mar 29, 2007)

.TakaM









(2001 digital camera)


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 29, 2007)

mthrnite




taken 5 minutes ago, as I consulted the Orb of Fulglamphornaniumsonjumnon...




.. it told me to ask again later...


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 29, 2007)

Caoimhin




I took it about an hour ago and then I forgot to post it ^^"

P.S. I'm NOT a girl. I'm a boy.


----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a great picture I so desperately want to post, but I have no way of getting it from the memory card to any of the computers in my general vicinity... I guess you'll be spared my visage... for now...


----------



## Icarus (Mar 29, 2007)

filozof






Guitar Hero + Zelda = Teh Coolness !!!


----------



## decept (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Caoimhin @ Mar 29 2007 said:


> Caoimhin
> P.S. I'm NOT a girl. I'm a boy.




Hahah... nice disclaimer.  I'm sure it'll stop several "Y HELO THAR!" PM's.


----------



## tshu (Mar 29, 2007)

.


----------



## jaxxster (Mar 29, 2007)

Heres me at a boat party on the thames, Im a bit drunk tho.


----------



## GBA_Temper (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL: nice pic tho look like you was high too on that DRO..

PS:what do you think of my Signature?


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Mar 29, 2007)

Me, from 2 days ago at work.


----------



## Shtroodle (Mar 29, 2007)

2006 - I'm the guy on the left


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Mar 29 2007 said:


> P.S. mthrnite, you frighten me :'(Â


----------



## nintendofreak (Mar 30, 2007)

Most current pic.. until i can get my hands on a camera again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Resize attack!!


----------



## Harsky (Mar 30, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tshu @ Mar 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. mthrnite, you frighten me :'(Â


Needs more Sin City style.


----------



## dice (Mar 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Mar 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(tshu @ Mar 29 2007 said:
> ...


don't forget the *hrth*


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Mar 29 2007 said:


> Needs more Sin City style.


*BA-DA-BLAM!*

hrth sold separately.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 30, 2007)

You guys quit pushin' me around...
.. and I thought I told you already, none more hrth till the hrth truck comes next month!


----------



## GBA_Temper (Mar 30, 2007)

Well this is me. Killamurk07 

CHEA


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 30, 2007)

From an earlier post but, meh:

*Hi. I'm [M]artin.

This is [M]artin at 5:30 in the morning. He needs coffee:






Myspace style.

That is all.*


----------



## GBA_Temper (Mar 30, 2007)

You look like my Homeboy Carlos from school


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah but he's prolly illegal.

I, on the other hand, am not! (Plus I have a badass Mexi-Fro)

*Sorry essay, we'll hit Taco Bell later, k?*


----------



## GBA_Temper (Mar 30, 2007)

LOL hahaha that was good!

I'll hit Taco Bell with you lol


----------



## Costello (Mar 30, 2007)

I aint got Photoshop so I used Paint shop pro on an old pic (like ~4 months ago)




terrific!


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Mar 30, 2007)

You sure look like a cap'n.


----------



## H8TR (Mar 30, 2007)

Always though that Costello looked like this


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 30, 2007)

I like this pic of me that I took some time ago on a trip to Australia.
Now I look much more "pale" as my nice tan wore off when I came back to the City......




I'm the boy by the way...


----------



## H8TR (Mar 30, 2007)

We're you sunburned? I'm black so I don't tan.


----------



## GBA_Temper (Mar 30, 2007)

LOL me too H8TR


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 30, 2007)

moar


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## ediblebird (Mar 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ARM73 @ Mar 30 2007 said:


> I like this pic of me that I took some time ago on a trip to Australia.
> Now I look much more "pale" as my nice tan wore off when I came back to the City......
> 
> 
> ...



skin cancer cometh


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I guess I survived, this is me tan-less.......


----------



## spokenrope (Mar 30, 2007)

No tan AND a different girl.


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 30, 2007)

And both girls look kind of drunk or on drugs


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Caoimhin @ Mar 30 2007 said:


> And both girls look kind of drunk or on drugs


They were drunk lol.......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The blond one had just won a girl beer drinking contest game, and with the black haired one we were at a party on New Years Evening...toward the end of the night....so I would say we had quite a few...


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ARM73 @ Mar 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Caoimhin @ Mar 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And both girls look kind of drunk or on drugs
> ...


You like to party, eh?


----------



## Zendrik (Mar 30, 2007)

This is me rocking out....yes, the world shakes when I rock out






And this is the normal me, for people who want some detail in their pics


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 30, 2007)

Lovin' the Peeps shirt. Where can I pick one up?


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 30, 2007)

Where my peeps at! lol!


----------



## phoood (Mar 30, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Mar 29 2007 said:


> moar







of what?....


----------



## 754boy (Mar 30, 2007)

Me and Mii


----------



## Shinji (Mar 30, 2007)

QUOTE(754boy @ Mar 30 2007 said:


> Me and Mii



Niiice.  Even down to the stache.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 30, 2007)

QUOTE(754boy @ Mar 30 2007 said:


> Me and Mii


Very nice Mii !! Looks a lot like you


----------



## Verocity (Mar 30, 2007)

VEROCITY


----------



## lookout (Mar 31, 2007)

QUOTE(754boy @ Mar 30 2007 said:


> Me and Mii



The RING! behind you


----------



## Opium (Mar 31, 2007)

Black and white for dramatic effect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Psyfira was close when she made my avatar haha


----------



## spokenrope (Mar 31, 2007)

The girlfriend and me on Halloween.

Oh.  And since this is a gaming forum, this pic would be pretty good too.  This is me and my friend Marc showing off our bruises after we played some Street Fighter 2 for punches.  I'm the one on the right, and as you can see, I kicked his ass:


----------



## Zendrik (Mar 31, 2007)

To [M]artin, you can pick up the Peeps shirt at Wal-Mart or Hot Topic or JC Penny. I cant remember where I got it but those are the only three locations i buy clothes at.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 31, 2007)

Note to self: camera phone has a flash. Remember this.


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Mar 31 2007 said:


> Note to self: camera phone has a flash. Remember this.


Your hair color is the same as mine! (I think)


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Zendrik @ Mar 30 2007 said:


> To [M]artin, you can pick up the Peeps shirt at Wal-Mart or Hot Topic or JC Penny. I cant remember where I got it but those are the only three locations i buy clothes at.


Sweet, thanks for the info!


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2007)

Wait for meeeeee!!! 






That's-a mee! Veho!


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 2, 2007)

it'd be awesome if you had those eye's cats have when you take a photo of em


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Apr 2, 2007)

this is what i do for fun


----------



## Westside (Apr 2, 2007)

-EDIT:
Crap, someone might recognize me here...


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> it'd be awesome if you had those eye's cats have when you take a photo of em


By the power of Paint Shop Pro!!! 









Oh, WTF. Let's kick it up a notch.


----------



## Shtroodle (Apr 2, 2007)

I can almost see that trail of blood dripping from your fangs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You reminded me of Victor Frankenstein on that original photo though


----------



## sipoon (Apr 2, 2007)

you kinda look like the faun from narnia


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 2, 2007)

Veho, I'm so relieved that you look nothing like your avatar..
.. oh and I assume this is the grin you wear when you're about to school me on a topic.


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> ... oh and I assume this is the grin you wear when you're about to school me on a topic.


Yeah, people tell me I sound preachy and condescending and grade-school-teachery and aloof (and stuff) in discussions  (Like this   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   all the time). And regular posts. And generally every piece of my written correspondence. And everyday life. Um  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll stop, I promise.

And no, that's this very thread, the post with "mthrnite illuminated by the eldritch glow of the ... glowy globe thing". The photo was taken with my mobile phone.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> Yeah, people tell me I sound preachy*...*


Nah, not preachy, just smart, and always nice about it.


----------



## Costello (Apr 2, 2007)

who said gamers are nerds? you all look great guys & gals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it's always nice to put faces on names!


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> Nah, not preachy, just smart, and always nice about it.


Awww, thank you


----------



## dice (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Shinji (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> this is what i do for fun


XD too funny.

Dice: you look like you just took a mug shot.  Try smiling for the camera


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 2, 2007)

So when are we gonna get a look at you, Shinji? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You never post any snaps on these picture topics...

hmmmmmmm???


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 2, 2007)

I thought dice was the guy in his sig


----------



## Shinji (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm at work right now.  But I guess I'll dig one up from myspace of me.  >.>


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> I thought dice was the guy in his sig


Don't even wish that on Dice..


----------



## -EX- (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Shinji (Apr 2, 2007)

here ya go folks...me about 2 years ago.  I havent really changed that much.




Holy crap, that WAS two years ago.  Time just flies by...

And EX, I thought your ava was a hi-res shot of a video game character... o_o


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 2, 2007)

yes?


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 2, 2007)

i dont think they look anything like each other.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 2, 2007)

Neither do I

- Sam


----------



## MaD_mAnIaC (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Apr 2, 2007)

MR_BLONDE_88





Me, just before Fightstar headlined at the Bristol Carling Academy, ahhh, watta gig





What I do in my spare time





The results of too much alcohol


And yeah, tis awesome putting faces to names


----------



## dice (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jaxxster @ Apr 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought dice was the guy in his sig
> ...








btw I'm looking away because the flash settings at the time were very high


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> i dont think they look anything like each other.
> 
> 
> QUOTENeither do I
> ...



Pfft.  I gotta spell everything out for you guys.











Separated at birth!


----------



## -EX- (Apr 2, 2007)

LOL. That's so awesome.


----------



## tjas (Apr 2, 2007)

Imagine al the people (8)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 John Lennon glasses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







eeh no that are not my normal glasses.. I actually dont have any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Found another one 
me with my girlfriend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Whoot just like one post to go and then i've got 100 posts!...


----------



## Shtroodle (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice girl. Little blurry though


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 2, 2007)

Does this hat make me look fat?


----------



## dice (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> Does this hat make me look fat?


yes.


----------



## Shtroodle (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> Does this hat make me look fat?



Yes. And you look kinda blurry too.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 3, 2007)

aaaaaaaa no fux u


----------



## Modrak (Apr 3, 2007)

Pretty boy




Stoned boy (bottle of vodka not shown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )




and the finest camphone picture from hairstylist's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








pick one and have fun with photoshop


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Modrak @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> pick one and have fun with photoshop



You heard em!! Lets get this going people!!!


----------



## science (Apr 3, 2007)

I like this pic alot for some reason


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 3, 2007)

Caught!


----------



## Akoji (Apr 3, 2007)

1 year old photo , it quite old school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , it was back at christmas 2005... when i got this nice sword (wub)


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2007)

So, better late than never, I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate webcam-pictures...




... but luckily there was someone around the next day:




Nothing more to say.


----------



## tshu (Apr 3, 2007)

u r conor oberst.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2007)

I had to look-up who he is first, though.


----------



## Qpido (Apr 3, 2007)

Here are some pics of me.

Me and my Girlfriend




Me bowling.




Also a funny shirt (IMO).




I just can't get enough of myself,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .




A little candy for my friends at GBATemp.




EDIT: Sorry, I have no idea how I can resize them to thumbnail links.
EDIT's EDIT: Oh nice, it does it automatically.
EDIT's EDIT's EDIT: Wait no it doesn't give a Hyperlink to the original.

Q~

mthrnite's EDIT: *OK I THING I GOT IT FIXED FER YA*


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey Q!
I don't know when that last one was taken...
.. but you grew your hair out and got a butt!
*
CONGRATULATIONS!!!*


----------



## Qpido (Apr 3, 2007)

LOL, the magic that surgeon's can do nowadays!

Q~


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i dont think they look anything like each other.
> ...



i change my mind he does  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i needed the glasses to see it.


----------



## GBA_Temper (Apr 3, 2007)

LOL check out the Mouth,lips,eyes,and the Smile marks they both are Identical...LOL

-PSon't try me G' im not gay....


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 3, 2007)

@ Qpido: I fixed your links, I think I did it right.
@ Killamurk07: Never tell anyone you're not gay, they'll think you're gay, life is tricky that way.

...oh, and by the way, I'm not gay either.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2007)

@mthrnite: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and yes, me neither ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sry


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 3 2007 said:


>




LMAO


----------



## lagman (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> @ Qpido: I fixed your links, I think I did it right.



I deserve what happened to me


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 4, 2007)

Alright, I finally decided to take some pictures...They're bad quality because I had to use my phone, which has a really bad camera. Also, if my face or any other parts of me looks reddish/orangish it's because my walls and curtains are orange.











The second pic is mainly there to show to what extent I have grown out my hair. And no, I'm not a girl if anyone can't figure that out V_V.


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Alright, I finally decided to take some pictures...They're bad quality because I had to use my phone, which has a really bad camera. Also, if my face or any other parts of me looks reddish/orangish it's because my walls and curtains are orange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but are you a girl?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 4, 2007)

what th f---!?!?!?!? your not?


----------



## Shinji (Apr 4, 2007)

Haha.  I guess its common for guys to look like girls...  Look at Qpido's ass for instance XD


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Haha.Â I guess its common for guys to look like girls...Â Look at Qpido's ass for instance XD



I thought the same.... but I think it's actually a she with this one.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 4, 2007)

That was part of the joke >.>

I love 80's hair bands


----------



## Verocity (Apr 4, 2007)

Shoot yeah!

lol. Nice pics. I can finally track ya'll down.


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Apr 4, 2007)

I have long hair. Not as long as other people though


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 4, 2007)

and









 :q 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :q 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :q
^^get it!?


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haddd to be Juggernaut   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Id expect this from ShadowBoy, but not from you


----------



## Westside (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Apr 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > and
> ...


What he's trying to say is he is disappointed in you.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> haddd to be JuggernautÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 had to be done!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well you gotta see the beast!!!









 I ripped that sweet shirt today at school!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :'(  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :|  /:|  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...meh... got this tight blue plad'ish one I'll take a pic with!


----------



## Qpido (Apr 4, 2007)

@ MTHRNITE, I SEE WHAT U DID THERE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That dude really looks like a girl, I'm glad I didn't think she's hot.


Pfft...

Q~


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 4, 2007)

@ Qpido: Sorry, had to do that, give me credit for no goatse... re-fixed... lollerskates, etc...
@ Mewgia and all the other longhairs catchin' flak.. been there, don't sweat it.

me, circa 1984:


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Apr 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > haddd to be Juggernaut Â
> ...



wow i wouldn't argue with jug with a gun like that.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> @ Qpido: Sorry, had to do that, give me credit for no goatse... re-fixed... lollerskates, etc...
> @ Mewgia and all the other longhairs catchin' flak.. been there, don't sweat it.
> 
> me, circa 1984:


That belt totally rocks!!!


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> @ Qpido: Sorry, had to do that, give me credit for no goatse... re-fixed... lollerskates, etc...
> @ Mewgia and all the other longhairs catchin' flak.. been there, don't sweat it.
> 
> me, circa 1984:



that belt man ... friggin sweet.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> That belt totally rocks!!!


Still got it, still wear it. Man, if that thing could talk... hoo boy!


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 4, 2007)

whoa, that is an awesome belt


----------



## GBA_Temper (Apr 4, 2007)

LOL Mewgia I was just about to say (Are you a Girl?)



QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> @ Qpido: I fixed your links, I think I did it right.
> @ Killamurk07: Never tell anyone you're not gay, they'll think you're gay, life is tricky that way.
> 
> ...oh, and by the way, I'm not gay either.
> ...


HAHAHAH (mthrnite) (Takeshi)


----------



## Veho (Apr 4, 2007)

I used to have long hair... 

I miss my hair     :'(


----------



## Shinji (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> wow i wouldn't argue with jug with a gun like that.


Actually Juggs is the guy/gun on the left. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats what the kid calls it/him, hehe.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 4, 2007)

They should surgically attach that gun to Juggy's arm...

Photoshooooooppp... *GO!*





(I thought it worked like magic...)


----------



## lagman (Apr 4, 2007)

That´s me cosplaying Noob Saibot...

@mthr Coolest belt ever!


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 4, 2007)

Attention quail: I'm the Juggernaut beeyatch!


----------



## GBA_Temper (Apr 4, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAH  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















 you are a real juggernaut now


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 4, 2007)

LMAO @ Jug or not.


Btw since qpido showed his girlfriend its only fair I show my sexy girlfriend







I make love to my guitar everyday!


----------



## lagman (Apr 4, 2007)

@mehdi:  Man that´s hot

This is me circa 1985:





I missed so many great things


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Attention quail: I'm the Juggernaut beeyatch!


juggernaut, you've just been given your lifetime avatar


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 4, 2007)

MEHDI UR HUGE

(what, am I channeling TPi now?)


----------



## decept (Apr 4, 2007)

This is me in my non-robot form:


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry guys, but I couldn't resist... Somebody said 'jam' in another thread and this was my first thought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









"Look at us; we formed a band!"


----------



## lagman (Apr 4, 2007)

ROFL awesome!

But you´re going to need some drums in there guys.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm the lead backscratcher! lmao!


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Sorry guys, but I couldn't resist... Somebody said 'jam' in another thread and this was my first thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LMAO LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















saving that shit

LMAO @ mthrnite BAckscratcher!


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 4, 2007)

So many acoustics...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No other electric guitarists up in GBAtemp?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> I'm the lead backscratcher! lmao!


Actually you were intended to be the lead singer and *cough* electronic drum computer specialist (looks at lagman -- smiles). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@[M]artin: I got an electric guitar aswell.  But what's wrong with acoustics?


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> @[M]artin: I got an electric guitar aswell.Â But what's wrong with acoustics?


Iono, personally, I have trouble playing them  >_<

It's weird because every one I know that plays an Electric Guitar originally started on Acoustic. I, however, picked up an Electric Guitar first and have been playing one ever since. When I pick up an Acoustic and try to play, though, it feels odd to me. It's smaller, lighter, and I can't go as rough as I usually do with my good ol' B.C. Rich or Fenders...


----------



## lagman (Apr 4, 2007)

Drummer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This got to be said:

mthrnite on the 84 was a clone of Rigo Tovar a mexican/tropical music singer.

Proofs:              







The classic pose of Rigo and the cover
of a tribute album.


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Apr 4 2007, 09:24 PM)]So many acoustics...Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imma get an electric when I become god of acoustic


----------



## Issac (Apr 4, 2007)

@azndragonguy115: I also like tracings!





and then.. to find a picture of me... hmm, might be hard!
ah, i'll take one from allmost a year ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Damn, it's been that long?... geez... prom "night" (more like evening))
.snip.
EDIT: Ah, forgot the picture


----------



## lagman (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> ....
> 
> EDIT: Ah, forgot the picture








Great pic


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> @azndragonguy115: I also like tracings!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you do the tracing?


----------



## Issac (Apr 4, 2007)

Just took a picture and drew.... you know... photoshop, 3px-brush... and eraser tool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe it's cheating, but I had the picture in a layer below... ah well.. fun days..

Oh, I also have a guitar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 three actually.... two electric and one acoustic.. (and a bass.... (and a piano.. and saxophone... and sand-egg thingy.. and tambourine))

Anyway, I'm proud of one of the electric guitars.. being previously owned by Brett Detar (singer and third guitarist of The Juliana Theory).. and it's signed too... [ESP LTD Viper 1000 deluxe]..

ill take a pic... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
It became two pics,
Me and guitar.... just now:





and my guitar only (also just now):


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 4, 2007)

dude thats firggin hawt... imma get me an electric now!


----------



## Issac (Apr 4, 2007)

yeah!
I'd say: Get an ESP ltd viper 1000 deluxe... great quality, looks great, and isn't too expensive (about $1200 i think).

well... This band thing.... it COULD happen y'know...
there was this project on another forum (music forum though), were people recorded and mixed and all through the net... would be fun!


----------



## tshu (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Oh, I also have a guitar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sand-egg thingy's are great.


----------



## Issac (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes! especially ducttaped to the foot!


----------



## tshu (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Yes! especially ducttaped to the foot!


Hahaha. 

We should totally do a GBAtemp band thing. Like if everyone has a multi-track recording program on their computer... it could happen.


----------



## Issac (Apr 4, 2007)

either that... or if ONE have a multi-track recording program to do the mixing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but on the other hand, audacity is free


----------



## tjas (Apr 4, 2007)

Ooh! I can play wonderwall on my guitar :

Here are the tabs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Em7		  G		 Dsus4	     A7sus4
e--3--3--3--3-3-3-3-3--3--3-3--3-3-3--3--3-3-3--3--3-3-3-3-3-3-3----|
B--3--3--3--3-3-3-3-3--3--3-3--3-3-3--3--3-3-3--3--3-3-3-3-3-3-3----|
G--0--0--0--0-0-0-0-0--0--0-0--0-2-2--2--2-0-0--0--0-0-0-0-0-0-0----|
D--2--2--2--2-2-2-0-0--0--0-0--0-0-0--0--0-0-2--2--0-2-2-0-2-2-0----|
A--2--2--2--2-2-2-2-2--2--2-2----------------0--0----0-0-0-0-0------|
E--0--0--0--0-0-0-3-3--3--3-3---------------------------------------|

I play acoustic by the way


----------



## Issac (Apr 4, 2007)

I can play bright eyes' First day of my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (isn't that hard)...
and one that's REALLY (not)Hard! is June on the West Coast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, who's in for a GBA-temp band? Can you feel it?
imagine, 20+ members... it'd be like polyphonic spree, or "We are from barcelona"


----------



## Qpido (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > @ Qpido: Sorry, had to do that, give me credit for no goatse... re-fixed... lollerskates, etc...
> ...



You stole my words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I'm a huge fan of belts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Got tons of 'em!

Q~


----------



## Qpido (Apr 4, 2007)

LoL @ Mehdi, That fence is so typically Dutch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
LoL @ Juggernaut edit.
LoL @ Some more stuff.

Q~

PS Mehdi, What city u from?


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 4, 2007)

Den Bosch and you?


----------



## dice (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> cat picture



Bout time someone posted the mandatory cat picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






too bad i cant play anything


----------



## decript (Apr 5, 2007)

We're from Barcelona FTW!
I can't play anything but I could be the sand eggy thingy guy. That can't be too hard...


----------



## Legend (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh shit, this is a GREAT thread. Time for me to find a picture...


----------



## Legend (Apr 5, 2007)

Alright, here we go.

Halloween, '05.








June '06.




(Fear my pajamas of death)

Happy trails. Sorry for double post.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 5, 2007)

Well... I might as well post a real pic of me. Crappy cellphone cam FTW!

This was on Oct 15, 2006. I dressed up as an emo for halloween, hence the black wig.

(My hair is like, completely blond. lol)


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Legend @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Alright, here we go.
> June '06.
> 
> 
> ...



What becomes a Legend most?

Baggy jammies FTW!

oh, and...

lol, mime!


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 5, 2007)

WTF is up with the girl guy ratio on this site?  I need chicks dammit!

Oh, and I won't be posting my pic, on the offchance that someone here knows me in real life and will spread rumors about me around the school I go to, essentailly ruining meh social life!


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> WTF is up with the girl guy ratio on this site?Â I need chicks dammit!
> 
> Oh, and I won't be posting my pic, on the offchance that someone here knows me in real life and will spread rumors about me around the school I go to, essentailly *ruining meh social* life!
> 
> QUOTEhentai


uhhhhhhh wut


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shadowboy @ Apr 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > WTF is up with the girl guy ratio on this site?  I need chicks dammit!
> ...


All my friends think I like pron!
If this gets out I'll be banned from the geek squad!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 5, 2007)

well, I changed my avatar... but forgot to take recent pic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









my avatar makes me look short when I'm *really* tall for being a teen


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> well, I changed my avatar... but forgot to take recent pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I had to paste your head down onto your chest to make it fit the suit.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 5, 2007)

is that a fat joke?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...or are you flirting?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ukes:


----------



## Legend (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Legend @ Apr 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, here we go.
> ...



Actually, I was the joker. lol.

Happy trails.


----------



## jtroye32 (Apr 5, 2007)

Me coming back from Chicago:





Me and my beautiful girlfriend





St. Patty's


----------



## Relys (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> St. Patty's



Are you shure you're not under a green lamp, drinking pee?


----------



## jtroye32 (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Relys @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Apr 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > St. Patty's
> ...



if so someone can make good money on beer tasting pee that gets you drunk.


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> St. Patty's








 ing it up i see


----------



## Shinji (Apr 5, 2007)

Legend, I have those same PJ pants XD

All hail the green grog =)


----------



## m_babble (Apr 5, 2007)

Valentine's Day.
Strawberries and chocolate fondue.


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(m_babble @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Valentine's Day.
> Strawberries and chocolate fondue.



At first glance i thought it was some sort of ceremonial witchcraft doozle


----------



## jtroye32 (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Apr 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > St. Patty's
> ...




cheers mates!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 5, 2007)

multicolor!!!!!!!


----------



## Legend (Apr 5, 2007)

Uh oh. This thread is turning into another grog thread.

Shinji - I've been wearing those pants religiously for the last couple of days... SO COMFY!!!!!

Happy trails.


----------



## Issac (Apr 5, 2007)

Hmmm, about the Temper-band... I'll start a new thread, instead of being off-topic all the time.

Nice pictures everyone!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 5, 2007)

I play the shotgun!


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## rest0re (Apr 5, 2007)

psyfira is teh cute


----------



## Shinji (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> psyfira is teh cuteÂ


Finally someone says it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Legend - please wash pants


----------



## Issac (Apr 5, 2007)

psyfira's always been cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aaaaaaand.... im smiling


----------



## dice (Apr 5, 2007)

just so you know... she's with me


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(m_babble @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> Valentine's Day.
> Strawberries and chocolate fondue.


Best. Food. _ever_.
Wish I had a fondue pot, I've only had fondue a few times at the Melting Pot (Fondue restaurant). Awesomely delicious, too bad the Melting Pot is so expensive >.> Maybe I can convince my mom to buy one as they're not very expensive, hmm...

[EDIT]Btw, shouldn't this topic be stuck? That way there would be no need for the creation of new picture threads. Plus, GBAtemp NEEDS an official "post your picture" thread like this. All the cool kids have one, so it must be good


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 7, 2007)

Here's a picture of me and my niece at the zoo!


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 7, 2007)

remember to look after her well shaun she might be the future owner of gbatemp


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 7, 2007)

she shall inherit the roms


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 7, 2007)

i forgot to add very cute you must be proud i cant wait untill i have a neice or nephew or my own child someday :'(


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 9, 2007)

For some reason that's similar to how I pictured that you look, Shaun, no idea why.

*btw this is a bump for a topic that should be stuck. While you're at it stick the Band of Tempers thread hinthinthint*


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 9, 2007)

yah, I third a stuck status, GBATemp's a pretty good lookin' forum


----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2007)

I fourth (is that even a word? I even have doubts about "thirding" a suggestion) that. Someone sticky this thread. 

Cmaaaaan, mthr!


----------



## Opium (Apr 9, 2007)

Done and done (pinned)


----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2007)

W0000000T!!!11!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I can gradually kill you with my vacation photos... and you won't be able to ignore them into nonexistence!!!


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 9, 2007)

Y'know Veho, in the picture you posted you look a lot like how Jim Carrey looked to play the part of Count Olaf [In the Series of Unfortunate Events movie].


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Apr 9 2007 said:


> For some reason that's similar to how I pictured that you look, Shaun, no idea why.


Thanks... Erm, I think.


----------



## Qpido (Apr 9, 2007)

Hehe,

I was looking for this thread all over the last 3 pages.
Then I find out it's been frigging stickied!

Q~


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 9, 2007)

Maybe it was the avatar. Or maybe I didn't think that at all and my subconscious created false memories, I don't really know. I confuse myself sometimes.


----------



## GBA_Temper (Apr 10, 2007)

HOW DO I LOOK?


----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Y'know Veho, in the picture you posted you look a lot like how Jim Carrey looked to play the part of Count Olaf [In the Series of Unfortunate Events movie].








O R'LY?


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 10, 2007)

YA R'LY.

I think you do anyway...


----------



## Westside (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 7 2007 said:


> Here's a picture of me and my niece at the zoo!


Wow, he looks hot for a nerd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're a threat to the rest of the hetero-sexual dudes on this board, shaun.


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Wow, *he looks hot* for a nerd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously, yourself not included


----------



## Westside (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, *he looks hot* for a nerd.
> ...


Well, that's a close guess.
Remember, during the bootcamp, I spent a summer with 54 guys.
So I had to bring ducktapes and soapstrings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like women, but it's just that I like ANY women.


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> I like women, but it's just that I like ANY women.


I suppose bootcamp would do that, huh?


----------



## Westside (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Apr 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I like women, but it's just that I like ANY women.
> ...


The recruiter promised a mountain of pu#@y if I joined.  I did, and only found girls avoiding me because I'm still a nerd.  To this day I find myself doing things with photos of Mariah Carey in my documents.


----------



## GBA_Temper (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(GBA_Temper @ Apr 9 2007 said:


> HOW DO I LOOK?




You look good but you need color like me LOL


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Apr 11, 2007)

i ran around school in this while we had fantastics (basically battle of the classes) i think i scared...no terrified numerous asian girls as they turn and see me running at them






during the senior skit








heres my buddy


----------



## NetixRiqua (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> Me and my beautiful girlfriend


wow your girlfriend is really cute!


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Apr 11, 2007)

Well this is the most recent Pic. I know that it isn`t that clear but i don`t own a Digital Camera and i used my Cell Phone to take this Pic.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 11, 2007)

My picture is in my profile.
Behind one of my favorite rollercoasters

- Sam


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 11, 2007)

@sinkhead: I just realized that you are less than a year older than me.


----------



## science (Apr 11, 2007)

My Halloween costume. No one knew what the fuck I was. I even had the music playing.


----------



## Infinitus (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> Me and the GF
> 
> *snip*



As Mewgia mentioned to me a bit earlier, I feel very scared now.

Won't post a pic because...

...

Well, I don't trust people. Too many pedophiles around nowadays. >.>


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Infinitus @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(seja_8 @ Apr 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Me and the GF
> ...


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 12, 2007)

Better than many first posts I see of "WUTZ A MICROSD???//??" and similar stuff.

Anyway, @seja_8: who were you dressed up as? (I don't recognize it) Unless you're just dressed up as a girl from a certain country...


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> Better than many first posts I see of "WUTZ A MICROSD???//??" and similar stuff.
> 
> Anyway, @seja_8: who were you dressed up as? (I don't recognize it) Unless you're just dressed up as a girl from a certain country...



he was a tetris block.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 12, 2007)

LOL! I didn't see that in the picture the first time I looked!


----------



## Infinitus (Apr 12, 2007)

I thought it was a random stack of blocks. XD

Decorations maybe?


----------



## Qpido (Apr 12, 2007)

LOL, I now see you weren't the transvestite on the right.
But the messed up Tetrimo.

Q~


----------



## science (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Infinitus @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(seja_8 @ Apr 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Me and the GF
> ...


----------



## science (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> LOL, I now see you weren't the transvestite on the right.
> But the messed up Tetrimo.
> 
> Q~



Hahaha no thats a girl! A very, very unflattering picture of her too.


----------



## lagman (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> Huh? I don't get it. But by the snip I assume you mean to remove the picture? So I did.



You shouldn´t it was cute.


----------



## Qpido (Apr 12, 2007)

No he just 'snipped' it away for your quote.
He found it useless to copy your image in his quote.
He was just referring to you.

Go ahead put that hot piece of ass back on the board.
(I'm just thinking what's on some people's minds.)

Not me personally though, she's cute.

Q~


----------



## science (Apr 12, 2007)

Hahaha how very flattering, but I think then I'll keep it off for this reason



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> (I'm just thinking what's on some people's minds.)


----------



## Qpido (Apr 12, 2007)

I hear the sounds of a hundred zippers closing.

Q~


----------



## Infinitus (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> No he just 'snipped' it away for your quote.
> He found it useless to copy your image in his quote.
> He was just referring to you.



Thank you for the clarification.

I assumed everybody knew what it meant, but I guess not.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hair go bye-bye!*


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 12, 2007)

mthrnites the devil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i really thought you where a nice guy and then i find out your the devil i feel i have been played a fool. Dam you devil


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> mthrnites the devil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i c wut u did thar


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> Dam you devil


Silly deuce, you don't damn the devil...

*THE DEVIL DAMNS YOU!*


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Apr 13 2007, 04:38 AM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But he didn't _dam*n*_ the devil, he said "_*dam*_ you devil". Meaning, I expect, "may they build a dam over you."


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## Costello (Apr 16, 2007)

do you realize you have a NES controller stuck to your belt?


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 16, 2007)

That's the buckle


----------



## teh_raf3 (Apr 19, 2007)

I can't force myself to smile for pictures, this is the best I got...


----------



## decept (Apr 19, 2007)

Did you have to wear those goofy headphones?


----------



## Costello (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(decept @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Did you have to wear those goofy headphones?



Yes he had to


----------



## m|kk| (Apr 20, 2007)

SpikeyGCPS2 and me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Even more pics


----------



## stevieboyseaward (Apr 20, 2007)

Me, don't laugh I know i need my hair lucks bad.


----------



## Spikey (Apr 20, 2007)

stevieboyseaward, you are no good at the joking. You changed your pic and both are bad.


----------



## stevieboyseaward (Apr 20, 2007)

sorry im board


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW... mthrnite... hairy/a drummer?!?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







my bro would adore u... the straight way... >_>


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 21, 2007)

mthrnie's like my dad or something. Had long hair (though my dad still does), drums, is funny, is just over 40...It's freaky.  Though besides that you're pretty different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Relys (Apr 21, 2007)

Me, Myself, and I.

Ok that's anof looking at me


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2007)

TSK! You're 14 and your interests are...


			
				profile said:
			
		

> Physics, Movies, Books, Gaming, Swimming, Manga Art, Programing, 3D Art, *Hentai*, Cats, Drugs (ok I made that up)...


bad boy


----------



## modshroom128 (Apr 22, 2007)

lol @ teh photoshoped pixz


----------



## Relys (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> TSK! You're 14 and your interests are...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, I'm not into drugs! And what's wrong with reading hentai, I ask you!


----------



## Shinji (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Relys @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > TSK! You're 14 and your interests are...
> ...


"Reading" hentai


----------



## Spikey (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Relys @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## m|kk| (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 24, 2007)

it seems the only pic i have on my work computer is an old pic of my girlfriend from 2005.


----------



## Relys (Apr 26, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> it seems the only pic i have on my work computer is an old pic of my girlfriend from 2005.



Isn't she looking... "sexy"!


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 26, 2007)

why the quotes?


----------



## NetixRiqua (May 1, 2007)

*gong sound* Fight To Death! dun dun dun!


----------



## NetixRiqua (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(NetixRiqua @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Apr 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Me and my beautiful girlfriend
> ...


rofl looking at past posts i tought i was not fat and had a cute girlfriend...but i dont! and im as fat as peter griffin.. ok i aint as fat as him but anyway: *censored* *censored* fawking *censored*


----------



## dice (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(NetixRiqua @ May 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(NetixRiqua @ Apr 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Apr 5 2007 said:
> ...


U














just kiddin, u dont look fat 2 me


----------



## Adder74 (May 2, 2007)

It's me xD


----------



## Mehdi (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> it seems the only pic i have on my work computer is an old pic of my girlfriend from 2005.











 wtf


----------



## da_rula (May 7, 2007)

Greets from Schnitzel-land


----------



## Shinji (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(da_rula @ May 7 2007 said:


> Greets from Schnitzel-land


Is that jumpsuit....standard issue... if you know what i mean?  >_>

Just kidding


----------



## da_rula (May 8, 2007)

Eh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The photo was taken on the way to a techno festival called Mayday.


----------



## Veho (May 8, 2007)

It's the same colour as the jumpsuits convicts wear in jail. "Standard issue convict jumpsuit". You know.


----------



## da_rula (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ May 8 2007 said:


> It's the same colour as the jumpsuits convicts wear in jail. "Standard issue convict jumpsuit". You know.



Naaaah, it's just an orange T-Shirt with a summerlook-touch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here, a complete pic of this shirt:


----------



## OSW (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Takeshi @ Apr 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That belt totally rocks!!!
> ...



sheesh, that is one heck of a belt! Best belt i've seen in my life!

I'll post my (old) pic up shortly. I need to get a digital camera! even my phone doesn't have one!


----------



## Shinji (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ May 8 2007 said:


> It's the same colour as the jumpsuits convicts wear in jail. "Standard issue convict jumpsuit". You know.


Thank you for catching that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, orange was my HS school color (along with brown...orange and brown...mascot: Bruin)


----------



## dice (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(da_rula @ May 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(veho @ May 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It's the same colour as the jumpsuits convicts wear in jail. "Standard issue convict jumpsuit". You know.
> ...


yo body is HAWT!


----------



## da_rula (May 9, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ May 8 2007 said:


> yo body is HAWT!Â




I know, something between pure sex and bacon with melted butter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Here is my complete body in pure "uglyness"


----------



## Salamantis (May 11, 2007)

I don't feel like posting my pic here, too much pedophiles around here. But who would look at an over-weight-ugly-looking-fat-assed-13-year-old nerd like me? Huh?     /jk

I might change my decision some other time and post my pic. But not now. This is all you will get from me, BWAHAHAHAHA!!! *cough*


----------



## da_rula (May 11, 2007)

Nice photoshoping


----------



## VVoltz (May 11, 2007)

My turn.

I found 2 photos:

This one I got with my crappy camera phone:





This one is from my first Winter here in the US:






See the resemblance?








BTW, I don't know who the f**k he is, the drawing is cool though-->
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, and now I have a piercing! on my left  eyebrow.


----------



## mthrnite (May 11, 2007)

Handsom fellah, that VVoltz.

Don't worry, I'm straight.. just saying'.


----------



## Veho (May 12, 2007)

Try growing a mustache like that one on the avatar.


----------



## Issac (May 12, 2007)

the most handsome couple here must be me and my gf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha aggree?


----------



## lagman (May 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ May 12 2007 said:


> the most handsome couple here must be me and my gf
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Yea, she's cute enough for both of you


----------



## azndragonguy115 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 17, 2007)

hey i didn't know sanjaya was on gbatemp


----------



## decept (May 18, 2007)

Hahaha.


----------



## [M]artin (May 18, 2007)

*HAIR ATTACK!*


----------



## imgod22222 (May 18, 2007)

the picture pikachucrackpipe posted looks like my aunt... I just need to find a pic of me now.


----------



## Inu268 (May 23, 2007)

dice and opium are looking a lot older than the pics I have of them
[EDIT]
I think they are on another computer =p
they were from around 03/04


----------



## The Teej (May 28, 2007)

Here I am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Much better then the picture I posted a year ago, that was bad.


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 2, 2007)

Me...






magic


----------



## ghettobob (Jun 7, 2007)

Me [The Bobster]




4 myspace pics in 1


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(ghettobob @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> Me [The Bobster]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats wrong with the right side of your face. Every single one of your pics is from the left hand side


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 2 2007 said:


> Me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a poof? j/k


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> whats wrong with the right side of your face. Every single one of your pics is from the left hand side



He's left handed.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jun 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > whats wrong with the right side of your face. Every single one of your pics is from the left hand side
> ...



i never really thought about that


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm just taking a shot in the dark, here.  I really have no idea.


----------



## bubblejoe (Jun 7, 2007)

.


----------



## ghettobob (Jun 7, 2007)

there is nothing wrong with my face, and im not left handed. 
I just used that picture so I did have to show off these weapons of mass destruction. 
I present to you
*me (not flexing)*


----------



## Westside (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(ghettobob @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> there is nothing wrong with my face, and im not left handed.
> I just used that picture so I did have to show off these weapons of mass destruction.
> I present to you
> *me (not flexing)*


Ever considered a career in the army son?  The pay is outstanding.


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> My Halloween costume. No one knew what the fuck I was. I even had the music playing.


Lmao for a good minute I thought it was just a filing cabinet in the background >_> ...I didn't see the eyes!


----------



## Issac (Jun 7, 2007)

hahaha i didn't see it either... thought you were some of the girls


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> hahaha i didn't see it either... thought you were some of the girls



this guy thought u were dressed as multiple girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 impressive..


----------



## Issac (Jun 8, 2007)

hey you little imp... I wrote some as an abbriviation of some ---> one


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(ghettobob @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> there is nothing wrong with my face, and im not left handed.
> I just used that picture so I did have to show off these weapons of mass destruction.
> I present to you
> *me (not flexing)*



Damn son.  Do you have a permit for those guns?


----------



## dice (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Inu268 @ May 23 2007 said:


> dice and opium are looking a lot older than the pics I have of them
> [EDIT]
> I think they are on another computer =p
> they were from around 03/04


I'm not sure whether I should be worried about you still having those pics


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jun 11, 2007)

new camera ftw


----------



## Issac (Jun 11, 2007)

bottled water! The suckiest thing ever! nice pic tho


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Relys @ Apr 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > TSK! You're 14 and your interests are...
> ...



do u use lubricants?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



do ur parents know about your hentai love


----------



## Raisingod (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Jun 11 2007 said:


> bottled water! The suckiest thing ever! nice pic tho




Theay are also less healthy then the spring's water that are used in some places as tap water  ( low amount of Sodium ions etc.)


----------



## Sekkyumu (Jun 20, 2007)

B)


----------



## iTech (Jul 1, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ghettobob @ Jun 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > there is nothing wrong with my face, and im not left handed.
> ...



WTF is that? Check *me* out;






And that was back when I had cancer and just lost 200 pounds...
(I beat the cancer easily, by bitchslaping it)


----------



## VVoltz (Jul 2, 2007)

QUOTE(iTech @ Jul 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(spokenrope @ Jun 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ghettobob @ Jun 7 2007 said:
> ...



Holly canolli.... his head is square shaped! Human Sponge Bob FTW!


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Jul 9, 2007)

Shot at 2007-07-09 not sure i showed this one


----------



## iwakura (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Issac (Jul 10, 2007)

hey, your sofa looks like mine!! (though the arms look flatter on yours)


----------



## iwakura (Jul 10, 2007)

it made no sense. the cheapest sofas at the store were the comfiest, and the expensive ones sucked.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 12, 2007)

Here's a reasonably recent pic of me...





And to prove I didn't always look like the guy coming to rob your house!


----------



## JPH (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> *Hair go bye-bye!*



Ha! mthrnite was a drummer in the 80's?
Tell me more please!


----------



## iTech (Jul 13, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> Here's a reasonably recent pic of me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tip: Shave off the mustache, you look like a rapist.


----------



## spokenrope (Jul 13, 2007)

QUOTE(iTech @ Jul 13 2007 said:


> Tip: Shave off the mustache, you look like a rapist.



The better solution would be to grow a full beard.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 13, 2007)

QUOTE(iTech @ Jul 13 2007 said:


> Tip: Shave off the mustache, you look like a rapist.



First time I've been told that one! I've been called thug-like and all that kind of stuff but never rapist!  I gotta keep the moustache, I look even more like a hardened criminal without it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 13, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Jul 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iTech @ Jul 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Tip: Shave off the mustache, you look like a rapist.
> ...



Tried growing the full beard but I still look just as much of a criminal, only with the beard I look like a criminal on the lam! lol
Plus it itches like a bastard.


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 13, 2007)

heh TrolleyDave, your pic does kinda look like the one they'd use on americas most wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and he'd be all, "he could have a full head of hair" or "a full beard", and the photo gets altered accordingly


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 13, 2007)

lmao! It's a curse, what can you do? And I'm such a nice guy really as well!


----------



## dice (Jul 13, 2007)

QUOTE(iTech @ Jul 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Jul 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a reasonably recent pic of me...
> ...


it's the eyes that need to go me thinks


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 13, 2007)

Isn't there like a million...show your real pic threads on here? Oh well...bored and drinking my coffee..... so without much further ado....

*This is Me.....





My Myspace gets deleted again....





I'm the one on the left





My Brain is on fire...





This Chick on GBATemp was like damn your fine....let's hook up...I drew you a pic...if we made out it would look like this...





Then this other chick from GBATemp was like...OMG I want in... and drew this:





yea for seizures...



*


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Jul 13 2007 said:


> Isn't there like a million...show your real pic threads on here? Oh well...bored and drinking my coffee..... so without much further ado....
> 
> *This is Me.....
> 
> ...




hahaha, you were in laundry thing


----------



## lagman (Aug 1, 2007)

Behold baby Lagman!
He's not racist, he wont raid no mod chip site, he wont brick you_r_ wii. He have lots of love and want you to have some.


----------



## rashef (Aug 1, 2007)

Your average fat-ass nerd with a lightsaber aka. me.


----------



## legendofphil (Aug 1, 2007)

I am disappearing because no one believes in me.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 1, 2007)

*@ Lagman:*

WTF, your real name is Lag?!


----------



## lagman (Aug 1, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Aug 1 2007, 05:11 PM)]*@ Lagman:*
> 
> WTF, your real name is Lag?!



Kinda.
Can't you note the photoshop? great!


----------



## teh_raf3 (Aug 1, 2007)

relaxing after a long day of work (so tired)

I don't know why but everytime I see a picture of WeaponXxX Duke Nukem pops into my mind, you rock.

edit: hm, made a somewhat less sleepy pic:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2007)

QUOTE(rashef @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> Your average fat-ass nerd with a lightsaber aka. me.



Dude there's no way you're the average fat-ass nerd, you've got your arm around a real life chick!


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Aug 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rashef @ Aug 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Your average fat-ass nerd with a lightsaber aka. me.
> ...



lol, so true


----------



## nileyg (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Aug 2 2007 said:


> Dude there's no way you're the average fat-ass nerd, you've got your arm around a real life chick!


----------



## amptor (Aug 4, 2007)

I'd post my photo but then the aspca and the ira would come after me.


----------



## JPH (Aug 4, 2007)

Last year...





Before a Football game





Emo


Don't hate on fat folks.


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Aug 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rashef @ Aug 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Your average fat-ass nerd with a lightsaber aka. me.
> ...



Not only that!, she seems gorgeous!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: @Lagman: hey lag, post yours!, an updated one I mean!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Aug 4, 2007)

sorry for being ugly :\


----------



## test84 (Aug 4, 2007)

3 years ago.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 4, 2007)

Props for Iron Maident t-shirt. I got one in my closet too


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 4 2007 said:


> Don't hate on fat folks.
> I look different now...a little different (I grew a little malestache)



I wasn't hating on fat folks, I was standing up for the guy!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Aug 4 2007 said:


> Not only that!, she seems gorgeous!Â



And even better than that, gorgeous and drunk!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Aug 4 2007 said:


> sorry for being ugly :\



You ain't ugly dude, you do look like you're going to grow up and be a hitman though!


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 4, 2007)

HOOKAS ARE GO!

(old pic btw, im sooo much more kickass now)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 4 2007 said:


> HOOKAS ARE GO!



BOOOOOOONG!


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Aug 4 2007 said:


> I wasn't hating on fat folks, I was standing up for the guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ULTRAAAAAAA COMBOOOOOOO


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Jul 13 2007 said:


> This Chick on GBATemp was like damn your fine....let's hook up...I drew you a pic...if we made out it would look like this...



wtfz, how the hell does someone get a hot girl that they dont even know to draw a picture of you and sed hot girl making out?

like how sexy do you have to be for that type of shit to happen?
orlando bloom sexy? david hasselhoff sexy? bradd fuking pitt sexy???





GAH!


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Aug 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > HOOKAS ARE GO!
> ...


its not a bong *-*
(bongs are for illegal substances like marijuana, silly)

a hookah is an authentic middle eastern tobacco (or weed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) smoking device
its so much more kickass.



(i stay ABOVE the influence, thank you very much  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## dice (Aug 4, 2007)

I bet he's high right now


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> I am disappearing because no one believes in me.



Wait a sec, are you the guy from that numa numa vid?


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2007)

Me & my sister.








Taken at a birthday party...








Kodak moment with me daughter.









Teaching daughter to read, at the sage of 6 months. XD


----------



## dice (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dice (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Legend @ Aug 4 2007 said:


> Me & my sister.
> 
> Kodak moment with me daughter.
> 
> ...


aww


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Jul 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This Chick on GBATemp was like damn your fine....let's hook up...I drew you a pic...if we made out it would look like this...
> ...


nvm


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Aug 4 2007 said:


> I bet he's high right now


that is a horrible accusation... who ever heard of a 16 year old adolesant male trying marijuana?

pushah


----------



## Issac (Aug 4, 2007)

mowww.. babies!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Got to take an emo pic of me soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Before:





After:


----------



## legendofphil (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Aug 4 2007 said:


> Wait a sec, are you the guy from that numa numa vid?



I am not the Gary Brolsma.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Aug 4 2007 said:


> Miya-hee
> Miya-hoo
> Miya-ho
> Miya-haha


----------



## Issac (Aug 4, 2007)

bahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thaat was kinda funny yo!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Aug 4 2007 said:


> You ain't ugly dude, you do look like you're going to grow up and be a hitman though!


----------



## iTech (Aug 11, 2007)

That's all I'm wiling to show, and you should be thankful even for that!





The Ilmumanti are trying to kill me ya know.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(iTech @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> That's all I'm wiling to show, and you should be thankful even for that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



isnt your pic on your page itech?


----------



## iTech (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iTech @ Aug 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That's all I'm wiling to show, and you should be thankful even for that!
> ...



Oh crap I forgot about that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah well. At least I can defend myself from those Ilmumanti by throwing random people  and toilets at them.


----------



## captaineos (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## lagman (Aug 12, 2007)

-double request-


----------



## dice (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> -double request-Â


shame we can't see the double chin


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 15, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Aug 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > -double request-
> ...


thats exactly what i thought


----------



## Neko (Aug 15, 2007)

This picture was token over a month ago.
I now have much less hair. (*sniff*)
I still think I looked better on this picture than today in RL.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Oh , and yes. That's an screwdriver in my mouth , incase you are wondering. xD




PS:
Don't laught at me.


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 17, 2007)

Here I is 




PS: I too used too have more hair, Dominik


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 17, 2007)

Lagman doesn't have a double chin. It's a fact.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Aug 17 2007 said:


> Here I is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol geek.


----------



## Opium (Aug 19, 2007)

I got bored and decided to show my patriotism:


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Aug 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Here I is
> ...



I prefer nerd thank you.


----------



## EarthBound (Aug 19, 2007)

BEFORE





After





^was bored/high so i had my sister bust out the straightener.


----------



## EarthBound (Aug 19, 2007)

BEFORE
http://img470.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1031707127lfc2.jpg

After
http://img154.imageshack.us/my.php?image=438945927luz2.jpg

^was bored/high so i had my sister bust out the straightener.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 20, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> i was bored/high so i had my sister bust out the straightener.


i kinda loled when i read that


----------



## silverspoon (Aug 22, 2007)

.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Aug 24, 2007)

are there like, any girls on gbatemp?
besides me?
lol






















k yea, im bored


----------



## leetdude_007 (Aug 24, 2007)

All of our best friends are here!


----------



## dice (Aug 24, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Aug 24 2007 said:


> are there like, any girls on gbatemp?


haven't you been checking this thread?


----------



## CrystalSweet (Aug 25, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Aug 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Aug 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > are there like, any girls on gbatemp?
> ...



lol, well yeah, i think i read almost all of it, but i didnt see any girls put up their pics


----------



## test84 (Aug 25, 2007)

sure we have lots of boys looking like gurls!


----------



## CrystalSweet (Aug 25, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Aug 24 2007 said:


> sure we have lots of boys looking like gurls!



but any girlllss? like real ones? like me?


----------



## dice (Aug 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Caoimhin @ Mar 29 2007 said:


> Caoimhin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like caoimhin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I can say that there are at least 3 girls here who are very active on the board, there's certainly alot more here but some I probably couldn't name off the top of my head


----------



## CrystalSweet (Aug 25, 2007)

lmfao.
its like sayingggg... that girls dont like vid games as much as boys do  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but this forums really cool


----------



## dice (Aug 25, 2007)

it's likely that they're not very active or just don't want to (or see the point in) telling us they're a girl.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Aug 25, 2007)

heh. probably
but its kind of fun being a girl in a forum full of guys


----------



## Westside (Aug 25, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Aug 24 2007 said:


> heh. probably
> but its kind of fun being a girl in a forum full of guys


But not the other way around, trust me, I know....


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Aug 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Aug 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > heh. probably
> ...




What!? are you gay? 
Because being a guy in a forum full of girls wouldn't be bad at all.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 25, 2007)

If all the girls were butch lesbian and on their period then it wouldn't be fun


----------



## iTech (Aug 25, 2007)

All of the girls here are eighter 12, or live at the other side of the equator. Where's all the nice hot old (as in "age >= 18 && age


----------



## Westside (Aug 25, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Aug 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Aug 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Aug 24 2007 said:
> ...


Uh....  Not really, being in there makes you feel gay, cuz all they talk about is who is the hottest guy.


----------



## iTech (Aug 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Aug 25 2007 said:


> Uh....Â Not really, being in there makes you feel gay, cuz all they talk about is who is the hottest guy.


Which is ...?

Come on, you did all the hard work, now let us know what the female gender's ideas on hotness are. Is Pat Britt still being admired? Johnny Depps? Dr. Pill? Immortal Technique?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Spice Girls? No wait, that's for Lesbians.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 25, 2007)

I cut my hair

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/9076/0824072114md4.jpg


----------



## Westside (Aug 25, 2007)

QUOTE(iTech @ Aug 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Aug 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Uh....Â Not really, being in there makes you feel gay, cuz all they talk about is who is the hottest guy.
> ...


Unfortunately it was a female manga readers forum.  All the girls love metro-sexual looking dudes that look more like girls than girls.  A lot of them admire Gackt....  try not to Google image search his name...

screw it, I'll help, this is Gackt:


----------



## iTech (Aug 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Aug 25 2007 said:


> Unfortunately it was a female manga readers forum.Â All the girls love metro-sexual looking dudes that look more like girls than girls.Â A lot of them admire Gackt....Â try not to Google image search his name...
> 
> screw it, I'll help, this is Gackt:



Ahh the eyes!


----------



## CrystalSweet (Aug 25, 2007)

Im 14, not 9, lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it was my birthday yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [the 24th]


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 25, 2007)

Happy birthday Crystal! ..and welcome to the forums ta boot.

oh, and Linkiboy: Dag son! Got yer money's worth on that trim, dintcha?


----------



## Foie (Aug 25, 2007)

I would take a pic of myself showing off my muscles, but I don't think you guys/gals can handle it.  Plus, I don't want the perv stalker psychpathic freaks to see.  (They're out there O_O)


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 25, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Aug 24 2007 said:


> heh. probably
> but its kind of fun being a girl in a forum full of guys


there are shitload of girls here...
ummm... sheeleson! and ehhh... that one with the brute in the sig...

see, theres soooo much...
lol


anyway, who cares... who goes to a forum to meet girls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



people go to gaming forums to be witty and resourceful.



but since you are a girl gamer, you deserve this:


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 25, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Aug 25 2007 said:


> Happy birthday Crystal! ..and welcome to the forums ta boot.
> 
> oh, and Linkiboy: Dag son! Got yer money's worth on that trim, dintcha?


My dad cut it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I look older with shorter hair my friends tell me.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Aug 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iTech @ Aug 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Aug 25 2007 said:
> ...


lol what a fag...
a REAL man looks like this





yup, if everyone in the world looked like che the "homosexuality" epidemic would end.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 25, 2007)

This thread is full of traps!!


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Aug 25, 2007)

Needa haircut much?


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 25, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Aug 25 2007 said:


> Needa haircut much?


keep it long...

long hair pwns so much more than short hair...
gives chicks that look of "mystery"

and on a guy, it just looks kikass


----------



## CrystalSweet (Aug 25, 2007)

Loll, thankss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And theres alot of cute guys on this forumm


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Aug 25 2007 said:


> Loll, thankss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pshhh me!

the end


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Aug 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Loll, thankss
> ...


Oh God...

Horny little boys with freshly shaved balls let it go to their head like shit to a diaper.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And with that, I bid thee... good night!


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Aug 25 2007, 10:52 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tralalalal... u r just jealus and stuff... me and my clean groinal region shave mock you in lust and in pity!

(dont expect that sentence to make sense, i havent slept in 2 days for some reason)


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 26, 2007)

Er... CrystalSweet: I'm a girl. *Eerie silence*

*Wind sounds*
*Big ball of fluff and crap rolls across*


Been here since... 03 I think. Whoa four years... 
Anyways, I think my pic is in this topic.
No wait it isnt... Well it's easy to find them so if you want to see me just have a look around lol.

RDF

Wait! Objection!: Forgot to ask, Crystal the person in pink in your avatar is a guy right? XD


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> Er... CrystalSweet: I'm a girl. *Eerie silence*
> 
> *Wind sounds*
> *Big ball of fluff and crap rolls across*
> ...


u were the 2nc girl that i mentioned in my other post "the one with the brutish creature in the sig."

so i pretty much just no 3 girls on these forums, thats funny.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 26, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Aug 25 2007 said:


> Im 14, not 9, lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A girl (who seems to be teh hawt) who's almost exactly my age (you're 6 days older O that likes video games eh?

OHI



btw modshroom, we mustn't forget Hellokitty


----------



## Hooya (Aug 26, 2007)

OK, here's me.  I haven't posted a pic on a webforum for a long time...  anyway:





I figured we needed a bassoon player in the GBAtemp band after all.  'Cause what band is complete without a bassoon, really?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2007)

^^^ lmao @ my own stupidity!  I thought you'd uploaded a pic of yourself smoking a big ass bong until it finished loading and I actually read the text underneath!


----------



## Hooya (Aug 26, 2007)

^^^  Not the first person to mistake (or even use) a bassoon for a "big ass bong".


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> ^^^Â Not the first person to mistake (or even use) a bassoon for a "big ass bong".Â



Most deffinatly not the last either


----------



## CrystalSweet (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> Er... CrystalSweet: I'm a girl. *Eerie silence*
> 
> *Wind sounds*
> *Big ball of fluff and crap rolls across*
> ...



Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find it amusing though that there arent many girls


----------



## CrystalSweet (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> Er... CrystalSweet: I'm a girl. *Eerie silence*
> 
> *Wind sounds*
> *Big ball of fluff and crap rolls across*
> ...



Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find it amusing though that there arent many girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The one on the left is a girl, and the right is a guy


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 27, 2007)

Don't get me started on that one Crystal, I could go on for hours about stereotypes and feminism lol.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Don't get me started on that one Crystal, I could go on for hours about stereotypes and feminism lol.



Lol I knoww, me too. Most of my cousins are guys and whenever i play video games with them that im good at and beat them, theyre all like, "you're just a girl, you cant possibly beat me, you just got lucky!" they never admit that im good at whatever game that were playing


----------



## Vater Unser (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Aug 25 2007 said:


> Needa haircut much?


No, it's fine like that...
I've got a similar haircut, but I can barely keep it under control (I've got to use a hair iron every day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Aug 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Needa haircut much?
> ...




Lol its grownd quite considerably since this, got a trim booked soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah, i straighten my hair, no biggy, loadsa guys do it :S


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm considering getting my hair cut, and I think I want it a bit past shoulder length (rocker style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Though I also like the style that Mr Blonde88 had in that pic.  I'd probably have to use a straightener at least every other day for either style which would be a pain (I'd have to get up earlier oh noes ;_ since my hair is pretty curly at the ends around those lengths...

What do you guys (and girls of course, mustn't forget the wimmins ;P) think? I can't decide what would look good O: I don't want anything shorter than Mr. Blonde88s tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kthnxbai


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 28, 2007)

I've seen a pic of you, and I really can't imagine you with MrBlonde88's hair. I'd probably go with the rocker style, like you mentioned. I find it would suit you better.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 28, 2007)

ok, some new pics!




^^went golfing (the real way! I know your jealous!)^^




^^I was pretty excited!^^




^^Logride madness!!!!!!^^




^^I was feeling pretty naughty! (uh-oh)^^




^^First day of school! Pretty bummed that summer was out of my grasp...^^

CLICK TO ENLARGE THEM


----------



## CrystalSweet (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> I'm considering getting my hair cut, and I think I want it a bit past shoulder length (rocker style
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you should go for the off the shoulder look, and in order to look goood, spend time on straightening it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 girls will fall for you, you know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus, if you dont straighten it for a few days it might curl up at the ends and look really cute. im saying this theoreticallyyy, so yea


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow, juggernaut, I can see you speaking when you type now. O_O

Your real life reflects your internets.

Do I reflect the internets life in me?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> Wow, juggernaut, I can see you speaking when you type now. O_O
> 
> Your real life reflects your internets.


... I dont know if thats a good hing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 uhhh... I'm teh hawtn3ss?

I'm no fraud!!!!!!!!



I remember the Go Karts that day, I carshed countless times... i even caused a little rode ra-*makes sure Linkiboy isn't watching*-ge!! XD I thought I was slamming the breaks, T-boned my older brother right after he gets hit from my other brother and he bout smashed his face in!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I hit one of the road side assistence/staff guys! that was too fun!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Attention quail: I'm the Juggernaut beeyatch!


I saw this again...

I lol'd too hard!


----------



## Shinji (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> ok, some new pics!
> ...


CnC FT......L =\


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 28, 2007)

Command and Conquer... For The Lose?




oooooh!
Castorz and Costorz


----------



## Shinji (Aug 28, 2007)

I think I only ever took 1 picture at CnC....

That was when i AA'ed So Deep on DDR there...it was a sweaty me next to the MASSIVE DDR screen with my score on it =\

LETS GO BOWLIN!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 28, 2007)

ok!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok, discovery time: 
Takeshi, I think we have the same guitar!.
And btw, I hate conor oberst.

Edit: And why the hell would you waste your time straightening your hair? I'm a girl and for all I care I could have inch long hair instead of my well over shoulder lenght kinky hair. Sadly I'd be bullied to death. Looks aren't everything, guys!


Metrosexuals...


----------



## Issac (Aug 28, 2007)

how come you hate conor? he's actually hot


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> Ok, discovery time:
> Takeshi, I think we have the same guitar!.
> And btw, I hate conor oberst.
> 
> ...




Each to their own


----------



## Digeman (Aug 28, 2007)

Well I spent about 45 minutes trying to figure out how to actually post a picture with the IMG thingy and hopefully it'll work xD






C'est moi! Yes...that is my real hair....and no...I haven't done anything to it....it's a 'fro


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2007)

^^^^ Your hair rocks dude!


----------



## cubin' (Aug 29, 2007)

Hrmmz I'm not really into hair and don't brush, straighten or put products in mine. My hair is short and messy. I figure if a girl is liking you just for your hair, is she worth it anyway??


----------



## cubin' (Aug 29, 2007)

hrmmz lots of metros on gbatemp it seems, no offense of course.

linkiboi is sexi ur making me wet linkibooi lawl


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Aug 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm considering getting my hair cut, and I think I want it a bit past shoulder length (rocker style
> ...


my hair curls at the end kinda... im so super awsome.

(obnoxiously looks at self in mirror)



edit:





fuck hair, the sexy legs are were its at!
(lol no pants in drivers ed class... god bless high school)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 29, 2007)

hawt


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> hawt


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Aug 28 2007 said:


> Ok, discovery time:
> Takeshi, I think we have the same guitar!.
> ...
> It's an Ibanez Talman TCY10BK. I like it very much, got it last year as an addition to my electric and acoustic guitar.
> ...


I can't stand his music too. That's why I had to look up who he actually is.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Aug 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm considering getting my hair cut, and I think I want it a bit past shoulder length (rocker style
> ...


Orright I'll take that into consideration, though I hope you saw the pics I posted around page 9 and took those into consideration before passing judgment on what I should do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@RDF: I'm also just getting bored with my hair, I've had the same style (just letting it grow out and doing nothing to it lol) for about 4 years now and frankly I think it's time for a change...Before I grew it out i had a new style every year or so x.x (though I doubt I really cared about it way back then though XD)


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Aug 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Mewgia @ Aug 27 2007 said:
> ...



Take my comment into consideration too


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Aug 30, 2007)

Conor Oberst is just full of crap, look at his lyrics. Makes me think they are suicidal. I broke up with my ex like 3 or 4 weeks ago and one of the reasons was that even though I was the reason she stopped getting wasted every friday night at some random parties she would listen more to him "lets all be emos!" than to me "please dont give up on your life". 
He's making money out of people without enough personallity to see through his music. I don't know why he's such a big thing over in sweden.

Aaaand anyways, I might post a few pics of myself in my cousins wedding (that is tomorrow) soon.


----------



## Issac (Aug 30, 2007)

First of all, Bright eyes are not emo...
and sure, he has some "emo"-texts... but's hey, they're not there to fool anyone... 
he's a folk singer... and yeah...
most of his music is really: poems and thoughts, with added music.... hehe... he's just great!
Not enough personality of our own makes us listen to bright eyes? don't think so, really...
Leave the bright blue door on the whitewashed wall
Leave the death ledger under city hall
Leave the joyful air in that rubber ball today

Just leave the lilac print on the linen sheet
Leave the birds you killed at your father's feet
Let the sideways rain in the crooked street remain

Leave the whimpering dog in his cold kennel
Leave the dead starlet on her pedestal
Leave the acid kids in their green fishbowls today

Leave the sad guitar in its hardshell case
Leave the worried look on your lover's face
Let the orange embers in the fireplace remain

'Cause everything it must belong somewhere
A train off in the distance, bicycle chained to the stairs
Everything it must belong somewhere
I know that now, that's why I'm staying here

Leave the ocean's roar in the turquoise shell
Leave the widower in his private hell
Leave the liberty in that broken bell today

Just leave the epic poem on its yellowed page
Leave the gray macaw in his covered cage
Let the traveling band on the interstate remain

'Cause everything it must belong somewhere
Sound stage in California, televisions in Times Square
Yeah, everything it must belong somewhere
I know that now, that's why I'm staying here
Well I know that now, that's why I'm staying here

Leave the secret talks on the trundle bed
Leave the garden tools in that rusted shed
Leave those bad ideas in your troubled head today

Just leave the restless ghost in his old hotel
Leave the homeless man in that cardboard cell
Let the painted horse on the carousel remain

'Cause everything it must belong somewhere
Just like the gold around her finger or the silver in his hair
Yeah, everything it must belong somewhere
I know that now, that's why I'm staying here
Oh I know that now, that's why I'm staying here

In truth the forest hears each sound
Each blade of grass as it lies down
The world requires no audience
No witnesses, no witnesses

Leave the old town drunk on his wooden stool
Leave the autumn leaves in their swimming pool
Leave the poor black child in his crumbling school today

Leave the novelist in his daydream tune
Leave the scientist in her Rubik's cube
Let the true genius in the padded room remain

Leave the horse's hair on the slanted bow
Leave the slot machines on the riverboat
Leave the cauliflower in the casserole today

Just leave the hot bright trash in the shopping malls
Leave the hawks of war in their capitols
Let the organ's moan in the cathedral remain

'Cause everything it must belong somewhere
They locked the Devil in the basement, threw God up into the air
Yeah, everything it must belong somewhere
You know it's true, I wish you'd leave me here
Now you know it's true, why don't you leave me here?


----------



## HelloKitty (Aug 30, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Aug 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Aug 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > are there like, any girls on gbatemp?
> ...



There are plenty of girls here right?


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Aug 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ Aug 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Aug 24 2007 said:
> ...


asains dont count as people, let alone girls.




(hehe)


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Aug 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dice @ Aug 24 2007 said:
> ...


Thats tite


----------



## CrystalSweet (Sep 1, 2007)

im thinking of getting a layered haircut.. around my shoulders.. i want like a nice bouncy kind... my hairs kind of wavy and its like dark brown/ black. do you guys have a haircut that might look good on me?


----------



## dice (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't think a man's haircut would look good on any woman... just my opinion but if that floats your boat... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(joking)


----------



## lagman (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> im thinking of getting a layered haircut.. around my shoulders.. i want like a nice bouncy kind... my hairs kind of wavy and its like dark brown/ black. do you guys have a haircut that might look good on me?


----------



## dice (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Aug 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dice @ Aug 24 2007 said:
> ...


I don't get the joke


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 1, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> asains dont count as people, let alone girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, at first I thought you were just putting on an act, but now I *know* you're fucking stupid.

First of all, what you said doesn't make any fucking sense whatsoever.

Second of all, I'm pretty fed up with your childish and inconsiderate comments. I think you seriously *need* someone to beat some sense into your dumbass, but then we all know you'll just bitch and whine on the forums about that too. Fucking loser.

I'm still wondering to myself how you've made it this far in life without learning a couple manners. I can see why your 12 year old ass is desperately trolling these forums looking for a girl and some sort of attention. Do us all a favor and just keep your mouth shut, you fucking pathetic sack of shit.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 1, 2007)

good post martin

all in favor of a disciplinary ban type "i"

i


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 1, 2007)

i


----------



## lagman (Sep 1, 2007)

ii!i


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 1, 2007)

lol,

You guys scared the kid away... Oh well he must of went to go hide under his bridge.


----------



## cheapassdave (Sep 2, 2007)

i


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Sep 2, 2007)

i


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 2, 2007)

This is not the Testing Area, guys! Back on topic please


----------



## 4saken (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> This is not the Testing Area, guys! Back on topic please



You typed some "i"'s!


----------



## Bowser128 (Sep 2, 2007)

What happened on Aisle 6?

(I'm just curious)

Edit: Woah, I can see this post getting deleted now after all those have gone.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> What happened on Aisle 6?
> 
> (I'm just curious)


modshroom128 posted an offensive message about Asian's, cue a rather angered mob.

Edit: Yeh well, back on topic anyway....


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 2, 2007)

A halfhearted (hoof-hearted) attempt at imitating my avatar.


----------



## Qpido (Sep 2, 2007)

It's freaky how much that looks alike.
Now you just need a sword xD.

Q~


----------



## thegame07 (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> A halfhearted (hoof-hearted) attempt at imitating my avatar.



Wow m8 your the vincent van gogh of photoshop, seriously your the best avatar and sig maker around  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would post a picture but i wouldn't want to make you guys all jealous.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Sep 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > A halfhearted (hoof-hearted) attempt at imitating my avatar.
> ...


Well, I tweaked the background a bit, but Orc found that on Samurai Jeans' website, and sent it to me. I was fairly awestruck at the resemblance myself!

(..and thanks btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Friction Baby (Sep 2, 2007)

Here is me a few years ago:






And here is me recently:


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Friction Baby @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> Here is me a few years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like you've got younger... not older :S


----------



## Friction Baby (Sep 2, 2007)

LOL it is amazing how old you look with facial hair


----------



## lagman (Sep 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Friction Baby @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> LOL it is amazing how old you look with facial hair



And you lost some weight  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is that a HDD on your hands on the first picture?


----------



## Friction Baby (Sep 2, 2007)

Yep a western digital I think?


----------



## Issac (Sep 6, 2007)

I was going to say it looks like youve lost some weight too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've gained


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## cubin' (Sep 8, 2007)

weapon x is ganngster. those arn't menthol cigs I hope.

I'll get a picture of me to post soon. prepare to die of sexxy


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 11, 2007)

dude weaponx no gmen on gbatemp read the rules


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Aug 12 2007 said:


> -double request-Â



At last I know how you look like. As the only other active latin-american spanish speaker besides me, I kinda feel I'm not so alone here.

Of course there is also all the regular funny GBATemp crew. =)


----------



## HyoImowano (Sep 13, 2007)

Me and my little brother out for a stroll.


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 23, 2007)

Me and my gf.
Ain't she cute sleepin' on my shoulder?


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Sep 24, 2007)

Shes not sleeping, her eyes are open!


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> Shes not sleeping, her eyes are open!



wel probly, she already woke up in the time picture was taken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, still she's the cutest


----------



## dice (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> Shes not sleeping, her eyes are open!








 haha


----------



## moozxy (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> Shes not sleeping, her eyes are open!



LOL

Hm.. posting a pic of yourself on the internet.. good thing or bad thing?
oh well here goes






ME BEING A NINJA MYSPACE STYLEEE


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> Behold baby Lagman!
> He's not racist, he wont raid no mod chip site, he wont brick you_r_ wii. He have lots of love and want you to have some.


So your name is Lag Lag?


----------



## Costello (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Shes not sleeping, her eyes are open!
> ...


can you bend space and time?


----------



## dice (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(moozxy @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 24, 2007)

Why am I missing the joke?

Ooooh wait, it's that dude from Heroes, right? Sorry, I don't watch TV...not even Heroes, even though it looks good x.x


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> Why am I missing the joke?
> 
> Ooooh wait, it's that dude from Heroes, right? Sorry, I don't watch TV...not even Heroes, even though it looks good x.x


The new season starts today on NBC.


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Aug 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Behold baby Lagman!
> ...



LOL, and moozxy, LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  to this page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i thought moozxy was a girl at first xD lol sry, my mistake [email protected]


----------



## moozxy (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> can you bend space and time?Â



Holy smokes, you're the second guy to say I look like him, and at first I thought it was just idiot who thinks all asians look the same... 
I don't watch Heroes, is his power any good?


----------



## lagman (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Aug 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Behold baby Lagman!
> ...



Well, that's the part of my name that I feel comfortable sharing with the world  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The image is 'shopped, the first Lag it's part of my father's name and the second Lag it's part of my name.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh! I'm somewhat...disappointed.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > can you bend space and time?Â
> ...



Very, VERY good. He is a great character in the show. My favorite character in fact.


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> Very, VERY good. He is a great character in the show. *My favorite character in fact.*




Tha makes 2 of us.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> Holy smokes, you're the second guy to say I look like him, and at first I thought it was just idiot who thinks all asians look the same...


All asians don't look the same ! I thought "Hiro Nakamura" right when I saw you. add me to third one


----------



## cubin' (Sep 25, 2007)

baby lagman is a gangster. I would not mess with him


----------



## Urza (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Sep 24 2007 said:


>


HOLY SHIT ITS HIRO NAKAMURA


----------



## pikirika (Sep 26, 2007)

Me against la Pedra Bolideira (Chaves, Portugal), believe it or not but I've moved it!




I love elf bowling!


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(pikirika @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> Me against la Pedra Bolideira (Chaves, Portugal), believe it or not but I've moved it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nezt time you visit Chaves, pass by here ^^


----------



## pikirika (Sep 26, 2007)

Hell yeah, thanks man. I'll be there.
Beautiful country,  nice ppl, excelent food...


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 26, 2007)

hmm... has little posted her pic up? lol,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 lolololoolol


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 27, 2007)

not yet I don't think. come on Little >_>


----------



## Raze1988 (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(legendofphil @ Aug 1 2007 said:


> I am disappearing because no one believes in me.



WTF? Believe in yourself, man. SRSLY!


----------



## TaeK (Sep 30, 2007)

hm..


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 1, 2007)

new pics of me!
ahah yeah i kind of act like a retard in pics


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 1, 2007)

some guys on this forum are really cuteee.
but ive only met a few girlls.


----------



## superrob (Oct 2, 2007)

A girl more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sad that there is only a few girls here.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 2, 2007)

you're very pretty CrystalSweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  much too young for cubin' though


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 2, 2007)

awthankyou!


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 2, 2007)

Me grumpy





Me horny


----------



## cubin' (Oct 2, 2007)

kinda look like bruce willis in that top one jimmy


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 3, 2007)

lol. Yippee ki yay motherfudder!


*looks for a white vest and water pistol


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got neither a white vest nor a water pistol for you, but how about a police badge? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















edit: it was a water pistol; pistol, not that hard to remember though.


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, I so do not look like john mclane


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2007)

Lol, true--but at least you'd look killer stepping in his footprints.


----------



## Zaraf (Oct 8, 2007)

Here's my grad pic:






And here is what I look like when I visit Springfield


----------



## dice (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Zaraf @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> Here's my grad pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awsome scar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're not a secret agent by any chance are you?


----------



## Zaraf (Oct 8, 2007)

Nope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got that scar when I was 3 years old in a car accident.  Piece of glass cut right through there and even onto my eyelid.  Thank God it didn't touch my actual eyeball, otherwise I would have been blind in one eye.  So now the scar extends onto my eyelid even....


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 9, 2007)

Me in a gay shirt after playing on a PS3


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> I've got neither a white vest nor a water pistol for you, but how about a police badge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jimmy looks gay int hat pic. Like he's staring at someone about to kiss them.


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, my mate noticed that earlier today. Its because of the dirt he put my cheek. Makes me look like I'm puckering up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who wants some xxx man-love?


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok, lagman is blind. I need you guys to tell me if the simpsonize of Zaraf has the scar on his eyebrow. It's not there, right?


----------



## mat88 (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Zaraf @ Oct 8 2007 said:


>


yes he has the scar


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> Jimmy looks gay int hat pic. Like he's staring at someone about to kiss them.








 I didn't even think of that. The intention was to make it look more like the--well, obviously not that--famous facial expression Guitar Wolf shows during the movie Wild Zero. You know, the 'I'm too cool for this world'-face!?

Examples for what I mean -> here and here.

But now that both of you mentioned it, I'm sure it could be mistaken for what you already said if someone won't get that reference. Sorry Jimmy!


----------



## lagman (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> Me in a gay shirt after playing on a PS3Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy looks gay int hat pic. Like he's staring at someone about to kiss them.
> ...




Nah, It's all fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've been trying to get the pic simpsonized but the site is too busy. I wonder what it'll come out like...


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 10, 2007)

Well I still don't see it so I'm also right. Pffft.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh lagman lets paste them pics together, it'll make it look like we sleep together!


----------



## JPH (Oct 10, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 10 2007 said:


> Oh lagman lets paste them pics together, it'll make it look like we sleep together!









BAD idea!


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 10, 2007)

u lie jph D:


----------



## dice (Oct 11, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Oct 10 2007 said:


> Well I still don't see it so I'm also right. Pffft.


as right as you're wrong?


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok, now I see it. I seriously don't know why o.O


----------



## Zaraf (Oct 12, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Oct 11 2007 said:


> Ok, now I see it. I seriously don't know why o.O



Haha, I can tell you why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had originally uploaded the version where I didn't have the scar...and then I noticed it, so I uploaded the new version.  Chances are that the picture wasn't "refreshing" for you so you only saw the old one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So just so everyone knows, RayorDragonFall is NOT insane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What he was saying was legit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 12, 2007)

new pic!
yeah i was boredd.
i


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Zaraf @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Oct 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, now I see it. I seriously don't know why o.O
> ...


...she...

...for the last freaking time...


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 13, 2007)

I present you the song of hadrian and lag:


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 13, 2007)

2 years ago


----------



## cubin' (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> I present you the song of hadrian and lag:




lol scrubs is the awesome. 


where abouts are you from hiratai?


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(VVoltz @ Oct 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I present you the song of hadrian and lag:
> ...


Dominican Replublic, but I grew up in America, so I don't have a gay Mexican accent ( Thank God ).


----------



## lagman (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> Dominican Replublic, but I grew up in America, so I don't have a gay Mexican accent ( Thank God ).



Oh that makes perfect sense, 'cause Dominicans talk with Mexican accent....kids  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @ VVoltz videos, Scrubs it's great.
"Our baby is blackxican"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love Carla "Juanita" Espinoza.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dominican Replublic, but I grew up in America, so I don't have a gay Mexican accent ( Thank God ).
> ...



PWN'd


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 13, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Oct 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Oct 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 12 2007 said:
> ...


LOL, I have a response for that too (Scrubs knows everything)

I present you Hiratai's song:


----------



## pikirika (Oct 14, 2007)

I never heard a Dominican or a Portorican with mexican accent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On RE4 maybe


----------



## JPH (Oct 19, 2007)

Aunt's iPhone after my haircut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Crappy quality, eh?
(Got a pretty stupid expression on my face, don't I?)












lol, deleted because i look so young and tardish


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 19, 2007)

...? you don't look fat.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah you don't really look fat dude..a bit of a chubby face though


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 20, 2007)

you dont look fat xP


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey, who's the fat kid?


j/k - you don't look fat at all, JPH.


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 20, 2007)

Well. I would post a pic of me here, but I only have horrible pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have the urge to blink in every photo of me


----------



## JPH (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> Hey, who's the fat kid?
> 
> 
> j/k - you don't look fat at all, JPH.








I thought I looked fat...but whatever, why argue a positive comment?

The Last Spartan - Tape your eyes open and take a picture dammit!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 12 2007 said:


> 2 years ago


why us your hat on your ear and not your head???


----------



## JPH (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> why us your hat on your ear and not your head???



It's gangsta, dawg. You is whack. I is P.H.A.T.

What it is now?


I guess it's just something you do when taking your picture...like throwing up a deuce (peace sign) or a gang sign or whatever them teenage girls do who try to look silly.

Probably made no sense, eh?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 21, 2007)

no, its just [email protected]!
well the girl thugs I know usually multiply the sluttiness by 356 when they take pics... are you going to do that?


----------



## JPH (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> no, its just [email protected]!
> well the girl thugs I know usually multiply the sluttiness by 356 when they take pics... are you going to do that?



Prime Example One:


Girl from my old private school acting thug when...she's not.




Pedophile ALERT. Code Amber

Ok, we really need to stop trolling now


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 21, 2007)

she has a 'stache...


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 21, 2007)

Meh, I can't pose in pictures so I don't think you guys will ever see me doing the "slutty posing" or "thug sign" or whatever. Normally I have my "wtf face" XD.


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ Oct 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, who's the fat kid?
> ...



I shall dig up a recent photo just for you. You look like some dude at my school BTW


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 22, 2007)

the first one, no makeup so mehh.
i couldnt resist, my phone camera takes amazing pics!









yes im sitting in a convertible. at midnight, no less


----------



## Switchy (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Apr 4 2007 said:


>



Cats love guitar necks, living proof is my Sasha.








*Edit* CrystalSweet, there's no makeup around your eyes either?
Because they look beautiful!


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 24, 2007)

well.. that's me


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 25, 2007)

nopee, none
id just finished showering + straightening hair and was going to go to bed
and thank youu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, your cat is so adorable!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 25, 2007)

Loving the cat pics!


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah the cat pics are awesome, but don't cat-jack this thread please ;_; make another lol.

And I'll make and post more pics when I get a bass guitar. then I will be ready to ROCK.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 28, 2007)

Continuing the "weird cats w/guitars" theme...


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 28, 2007)

mthrnite, you are such a cool cat.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Continuing the "weird cats w/guitars" theme...


...Mother?


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Continuing the "weird cats w/guitars" theme...
> ...


Yes, dear?


----------



## JPH (Oct 28, 2007)

mthrnite, put that out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I played that game for the first time tonight at best buy...boy was it fun!
People were starting to stare when I was acting like a rocker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, why are you playing outside?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mthrnite, you are one _fly cat_.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 28, 2007)

I was about to take off from my cousin's house. The new GH3 demo looks pretty good. It's funny, as of tonight I've played Rock You Like A Hurricane on every instrument the song has. Used to sing that song in one of my bands and drummed it in another, now I'm playing it on (fake) guitar. The song was ubiquitous back when I first started playing in bands.

..and yeah, I really need to lay off the nails.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> ...


I've...I've found you.


----------



## Lazycus (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> I was about to take off from my cousin's house. The new GH3 demo looks pretty good. It's funny, as of tonight I've played Rock You Like A Hurricane on every instrument the song has. Used to sing that song in one of my bands and drummed it in another, now I'm playing it on (fake) guitar. The song was ubiquitous back when I first started playing in bands.
> 
> ..and yeah, I really need to lay off the nails.



Think of your kids every time you light up.  See that flame as a bit of your life burning away.  If it was all about you - who cares if you smoke - but you've got little ones.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 28, 2007)

You're right of course. I managed to quite for a year once, a couple of years back. So I know I can do it, and really it's not _too_ bad after the first 3 weeks or so... It's really the only truly stupid thing I do on a daily basis. Shameful, I know.


----------



## HellShade (Oct 30, 2007)

Crappy webcam action shot of me with mah gee-tar


----------



## Rayder (Oct 30, 2007)

Er...I'm not posting any pics of myself.  Why would I give feds a pic of myself to make their job easier?


----------



## cubin' (Oct 30, 2007)

If the feds are after you it won't matter if you post a picture in this thread or not


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Er...I'm not posting any pics of myself.Â Why would I give feds a pic of myself to make their job easier?


I hope you're joking. That's the worst excuse ever for not posting a pic lol

you're just scared of pedos


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 2, 2007)

Hellshade: Nice chair. I have to buy one. Don't you find that the arms of the chair are annoying when you play guitar?


----------



## dice (Nov 3, 2007)

someone said I looked fat, so to prove them wrong...


----------



## cubin' (Nov 4, 2007)

are they muscles? looks like a wasp stung you a few times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jk jk. 


i'm just jealous


----------



## dice (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> are they muscles? looks like a wasp stung you a few times
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im trying to go for the black chuck norris look


----------



## WeaponXxX (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Rayder @ Oct 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Er...I'm not posting any pics of myself.Â Why would I give feds a pic of myself to make their job easier?
> ...


LOL I'd be more worried about people photoshoping penises in your mouth rather than the Feds.


----------



## OSW (Nov 4, 2007)

Mthrnite, you got style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dice, such a tank!


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Hellshade: Nice chair. I have to buy one. Don't you find that the arms of the chair are annoying when you play guitar?


New rule: You can't post more than 5 comments in this thread without posting a picture of yourself.

kekekekekeke


----------



## Shinji (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hellshade: Nice chair. I have to buy one. Don't you find that the arms of the chair are annoying when you play guitar?
> ...


You just trying to get Amy to post pics of herself?  =P  I'll post her pic for her


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 2 2007 said:
> ...


Possibly.

She keeps making laaaame excuses not to, soooo....


----------



## test84 (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 2 2007 said:
> ...



ur Avatar ROX !


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 5, 2007)

you ppl are lucky you are in the presence of the best avatar ever .... yes thats right 

my avatar 

its animated too


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 5, 2007)

Bonemonkey post your pic.

Not so that we can hunt you down and attack you or anything.


[edit] HOLY SHIT I HAVE 911 POSTS NEVER FORGET IT


----------



## Osaka (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 2 2007 said:
> ...


are you talking about me? my real name is Amy


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> you ppl are lucky you are in the presence of the best avatar ever .... yes thats right
> 
> my avatar
> 
> its animated too




rofl that post was meant to go in the rate my avatar section my bad ! 

and im not posting my pic cuase i dont want you masterbating to it


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> are you talking about me? my real name is Amy


----------



## dice (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > you ppl are lucky you are in the presence of the best avatar ever .... yes thats right
> ...



no you're a *chicken*


or should I say *cock*?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 5, 2007)

the second i post my pic linki will photoshop a cock going in my mouth 

NO THANK YOU !


----------



## dice (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> the second i post my pic linki will photoshop a cock going in my mouth
> 
> NO THANK YOU !


it won't happen, I give you my word


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 5, 2007)

your word means nothing ! 

i just have the feeling my pic will end up on some german scat porn site 

but i will say this 

im a very handsome man !


----------



## dice (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> your word means nothing !
> 
> i just have the feeling my pic will end up on some german scat porn site
> 
> ...



indeed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ok no more of this nonsense] 
(just post the pic, don't make me chase ya)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 5, 2007)

i have many enemies in these forums  i will not post a pic of me ! 

i dont care if you dont believe me or not its not like were fucking lol


----------



## lagman (Nov 5, 2007)

This is not the testing area guys.
It wouldn't be the first time if a mod decides to delete the unrelated posts.


----------



## Shinji (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> are you talking about me? my real name is Amy


I thought your name was Osaka  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j/k j/k  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RDF the Amy I speak/spoke of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for me, I got a hair cut 2 weeks ago...I'm still impartial about it =\

I'll put up a pic in a few...


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> i have many enemies in these forumsÂ i will not post a pic of me !
> 
> i dont care if you dont believe me or not its not like were fucking lol


Then you're probably ugly.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i have many enemies in these forumsÂ i will not post a pic of me !
> ...








  You're probably right.

PROVE US WRONG BONEMONKEY (and anyone else who has not posted a pic :    D)


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> Continuing the "weird cats w/guitars" theme...



mthr omg you smoke? and I thought you were clean..


----------



## cubin' (Nov 6, 2007)

At least he isn't fat. Did you know you're more likely to be killed by fat than smokes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah ciggys aren't good for you but neither is life. I need to quit, dirty habit even though I stick up for it a bit.


----------



## nileyg (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> At least he isn't fat. Did you know you're more likely to be killed by fat than smokes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, life is a dirty habit...


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 6, 2007)

This was shot in Taiwan over the summer... they have studios where you can get some nice pictures and aren't very expensive.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> This was shot in Taiwan over the summer... they have studios where you can get some nice pictures and aren't very expensive.Â


moar

err

You're pretty


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This was shot in Taiwan over the summer... they have studios where you can get some nice pictures and aren't very expensive.Â
> ...



Indeed.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> This was shot in Taiwan over the summer... they have studios where you can get some nice pictures and aren't very expensive.Â


Wait, you live in Gaithersburg? I live in Glen Burnie Ö


----------



## hanman (Nov 6, 2007)

http://xkcd.com/322/

just sayin'


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This was shot in Taiwan over the summer... they have studios where you can get some nice pictures and aren't very expensive.
> ...



ah yes... I know where that is...


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Nov 6 2007 said:
> ...


We could go clubin' and get high!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 2 2007 said:
> ...








Also, I've already posted a pic of myself, lol.


----------



## Shinji (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Also, I've already posted a pic of myself, lol.


For those of you who missed it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










EDIT: also found ms. HelloKitty from halloween


----------



## Pamela (Nov 9, 2007)

Me waiting by the door for my R4DS to come  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j/k just a photo taken while I was pretending to sleep a while ago.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Pamela @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> Me waiting by the door for my R4DS to comeÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Makes me wonder.. Why did you pretend to sleep agian?


----------



## Pamela (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> Makes me wonder.. Why did you pretend to sleep agian?




hmm don't really have an answer for that just was taking pictures that day and that's one pose that just came up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wasn't expecting that question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it just happened.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 10, 2007)

i cut my long white man locks.





im so beuatiful now, i have sexes.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 10, 2007)

you need an upper lip shave boy.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> This was shot in Taiwan over the summer... they have studios where you can get some nice pictures and aren't very expensive.Â



I was wondering if that was actually you in your avatar/sig HelloKitty...

Very nice photo!


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> you need an upper lip shave boy.
> 
> girls tell me its cute so im keeping it
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHA


----------



## cubin' (Nov 10, 2007)

teenage facial hair is not cute in the way you want it to be modshroom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wait until you can grow it beyond the fuzz stage. 

Wow hellokitty is so pretty


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> teenage facial hair is not cute in the way you want it to be modshroom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah mines in the cute fuzzy stage.
when it gets to being thick hair im going to have to shave it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and whats so cute about hellokitty!
im hotter than 'er.


----------



## JPH (Nov 10, 2007)

HelloKitty is sooo much 'hotter' than you are modshroom, now stop trolling this thread and leave!

I think describing someone as 'hot' kinda sounds rude...

Let me rephrase:

HelloKitty is sooo much prettier than you are modshroom, now stop trolling this thread and leave!

HelloKitty


----------



## hankchill (Nov 10, 2007)

I would post a pic of myself, but I just can't get a good picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides, it's not like you actually *wanna* see what I look like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@HelloKitty: You look absolutely stunning! What the hell are you doing at GBAtemp?


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > you need an upper lip shave boy.
> ...


That was when [M]artin *handed modshroom's ass to him on a silver platter*... Oh man, talk about gettin' served! (I even got moderated that time around. I may get moderated this time too, so read this quick! lol!)

Oh, and Henry, post dem shits up son! Nobody wanted to see me either, but that didn't stop me!


----------



## Pigwooly (Nov 10, 2007)

This thread is shattering all my illusions. Costello doesn't look anything like Dumbledore and Mthrnite doesn't ride a giant wiener dog everywhere he goes.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> i cut my long white man locks.
> 
> user posted image
> im so beuatiful now, i have sexes.



I believe there is a poop stain on your upper lip, sir.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> HelloKitty is sooo much 'hotter' than you are modshroom, now stop trolling this thread and leave!
> 
> I think describing someone as 'hot' kinda sounds rude...
> 
> ...


like i was being dead serious when i said she wasint hot.

and i was also being SUPER DEAD serious when i said i was hot (prettier) than her.
im a guy, guys arent supposed to be prettier than girls.

callin me a troll? suck mah balls! at least i dont sit here and spew out some bullshit about "the polite way to say hot" to try to kiss ass to HelloKitty. and at least i have the mental ability to judge that a guy WAS BEING SARCASTIC when he said that an obviously hot girl isint hot, and that sed guy is prettier than sed hot girl.


@mthr
i told u that i dont got a huge mustache its only light lil peach fuzz, so girls  dont lie


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 10, 2007)

Alright sportsfans, back to pictures. 'cept you shroom, we've seen enough. Our heads might blow up from all that cute.

edit: Pigwooly, my giant wiener dog is in the shop, something about the pistons or something. I really should start changing the oil every 5000 miles instead of every 7000.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> Alright sportsfans, back to pictures. 'cept you shroom, we've seen enough. Our heads might blow up from all that cute.
> 
> edit: Pigwooly, my giant wiener dog is in the shop, something about the pistons or something. I really should start changing the oil every 5000 miles instead of every 7000.


----------



## amptor (Nov 10, 2007)

damn well... I doubt I'll post a pic but weaponx sure posts a lot of silly pics of himself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hmm well usually i keep my hair a bit long, girls like it short.. i don't care what girls like, my hair is fine all poofy and all over the place, if i cut it short i actually look decent but that is control 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so right now it is short so I wouldn't want a pic done anyway LOL.  I'd steal all your asian women if I did that anyways ;o


----------



## tenchan4 (Nov 10, 2007)

Me being a poser. I didn't do this. But I wish I did.





Me playing Katamari with my daughters.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 11, 2007)

i took this the day after i got my afro cut
i was relieved yet sad at the same time...

dont know how to resize sorry...
took this with my shitty camera phone since my camera is on the fritz


----------



## hankchill (Nov 15, 2007)

Allrighty I'm posting up dem shits up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








This is me and my son Jordan rocking out to Jordan in GHII


----------



## cubin' (Nov 15, 2007)

awww he's just like his daddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wait till I have kids.

nice to see we have a diverse range of people on this forum. even black ppl zomg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(no racist, I like black people the same as other colour ppl)


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 15, 2007)

me





and my dawg




and my hood


----------



## cubin' (Nov 15, 2007)

Whoa that's a big house. My parents used to live in one like that when they lived in America. Cool dog. Pugs are awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love how they lick everything


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Pamela @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> Me waiting by the door for my R4DS to comeÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im from new jersey :-) 

How Yu Du'in !!!!!!!!!!!!!! * wink wink wink 


i wanna post my picture ........ but im afriad ppl with photoshop a wiener to my face or something


----------



## cubin' (Nov 15, 2007)

We promise we won't bonemonkey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. maybe the ladies will like ur pic and wanna hook up? 

I'll post a picture of myself eventually. I just don't keep any photos of me.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 15, 2007)

yeah right lol


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> yeah right lol


Has anyone else gotten a cock shopped into their mouth?

No.

Can you post that stuff on this forum?

No.

Are you making lame excuses not to post your picture?

Yes.

lololol


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 15, 2007)

fine ! here is a pic of me with a goatee i dont have it anymore i shaved it off this pic is about 1 year old my hair is longer now 

but im too lazy to take a new pic


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got a harp?

Instruments ftw.


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> fine ! here is a pic of me with a goatee i dont have it anymore i shaved it off this pic is about 1 year old my hair is longer now
> 
> but im too lazy to take a new pic


I'm photoshopping a cock to your face. I'll post it in IRC soooooon.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 15, 2007)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## 4ppleseed (Nov 15, 2007)

Aww... I wasn't going to post anything but have been inspired by your general bravery and community spirit. This is easily one of my favorite forums so I best join in ...






Me and my gf in Brighton a few months ago when it was a liiiiittle hotter.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > me
> ...


There's an acoustic guitar next to it as well from the looks of it.


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 16, 2007)

When I had short hairs.




A slice of what I look like today.

(I'm 15 years old for those who were wondering)


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(cupajoe38 @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> When I had short hairs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first pic is really scary. And you look 12.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 16, 2007)

he does look really young! well... I post new pic soon... just gotta use the camera every once in a while


----------



## Pamela (Nov 16, 2007)

Im from new jersey :-) 

How Yu Du'in !!!!!!!!!!!!!! * wink wink wink 


i wanna post my picture ........ but im afriad ppl with photoshop a wiener to my face or something

[/quote]

Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , well I just bit the bullet, you just got to throw yourself in there, worse comes to worse it's not going to be a huge venue of people seeing you with a wiener on your head like if it were myspace


----------



## ackers (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> and my hood


Man that is one nice ass hood! You also got that nice ass 52" Bravia plasma tv.

Are you rich or summin?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > and my hood
> ...



uhh, I always thought of myself as upper middle class. but I will definitely be rich when my grandma croaks and leaves us (my family) 2.3 million (she's a crazy b*cth so im counting the days)


----------



## Jax (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(cupajoe38 @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> A slice of what I look like today.



Only half of your face, eh?



Time to break out my Shopping skillz!


















THERE!


----------



## ackers (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> THERE!


LOL! That looks freakin' hilarious and scary at the same time!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Takeshi @ Nov 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> ...



you should see the baby grand in the living room.


----------



## Switchy (Nov 16, 2007)

I bet you could buy us all a flatscreen tv!

(*cough*BUUUUUY EEEEEET*cough*)


----------



## War (Nov 18, 2007)

More pics of me that actually weren't shopped :






Kinda big...:
http://img159.imageshack.us/img159/1106/ld...cebbb345xe3.jpg


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> More pics of me that actually weren't shopped :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please, allow me to say it: que simpatica te ves!


----------



## ackers (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> More pics of me that actually weren't shopped :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one bad pose!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Are you an emo or goth or summin'?


----------



## Little (Nov 18, 2007)

Hello Kitty is stunning and that dress is just fabulous. 

I love the asian style of formal dresses, so elegant and classic. Whenever my friend goes to see her family in China, she buys loads of amazing formal and business wear that its gorgeous and tailored and its all for a fraction of the price it'd be over here! 
I've never gotten to wear a super formal dress =( We don't have proms and I missed freshers Ball =( Bring on graduation hehe.


----------



## War (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the comments! -blush-

Also, nope, I'm not emo or goth. I'm actually a pretty hyperactive happy person all the time, so I don't think I'd fit in with them >__>


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> fine ! here is a pic of me with a goatee i dont have it anymore i shaved it off this pic is about 1 year old my hair is longer now
> 
> but im too lazy to take a new pic


I now have a replacement picture for the dartboard.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Nov 18, 2007)

try this Shoot It


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 18, 2007)

lol hadrian i love you :-)


----------



## War (Nov 18, 2007)

Goatees are hawt.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 18, 2007)

i shaved mines off i dont wanna look like a hippie


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 18, 2007)

My last pictures were from a while ago. Actually this one is too.
In any case, I just scanned it, too bad my Aunt's scanner sucks, here, this is me:


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 18, 2007)

Warcueid: I like your eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Some kind of yellowy green right? Or is it just the picture?

Also, not trying to be rude, but are you... cross-eyed in the first pic? xD


----------



## War (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice brow ring :]


----------



## ackers (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> Thanks for the comments! -blush-
> 
> Also, nope, I'm not emo or goth. I'm actually a pretty hyperactive happy person all the time, so I don't think I'd fit in with them >__>


You look like a goth in your avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but in the pic you posted you look quite hawt


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 18, 2007)

Seriously people its not "a goth" or "an emo" its to be goth or emo. It would be like calling someone "a black" or "a white".


----------



## ackers (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> Seriously people its not "a goth" or "an emo" its to be goth or emo. It would be like calling someone "a black" or "a white".


Everyone I know says 'a goth' and 'an emo' just like we all say 'a skater'. 200th post


----------



## Issac (Nov 18, 2007)

well you can be a skater... but you cant be a white.
just as you cant be skater... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love your pics war!
But i have to say, calling that emo or goth is... prejudice! Just becuase the fake / poser "emos" are doing similar poses, it doesn't mean you are emo (or even fake emo)....

Hmm, i want to post more pictures of me


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 18, 2007)

Well it sounds weird to me.. I've always seen "to be goth" as a verb and not a noun. Oh well *shrugs*


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 18, 2007)

i cant even say what i think about emos and goths cause i will be banned


----------



## Issac (Nov 18, 2007)

why would you be banned?
and... why do you think the same about all emos and goths?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2007)

RDF: It sounds weird to me too. I also thought it was more like 'Are you emo/goth?' not 'Are you a goth/emo?'. At least where I live it's like that.



QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> Thanks for the comments! -blush-
> 
> Also, nope, I'm not emo or goth. I'm actually *pretty.*


Fixed.


----------



## snaik (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 19 2007 said:


> I got bored and decided to show my patriotism:


damn, you kinda looks like me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dude, that's creepy.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> i cant even say what i think about emos and goths cause i will be banned


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=60311

Surprised its not locked already.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2007)

^^ That's so true! I thankfully managed to repress that topic--until now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*edit:* I'm just too tired.


----------



## JPH (Nov 18, 2007)

Guys, stop with all this "emo and gotj" stuff...it's offensive.
You don't wanna be discriminated because of the way you are...

And, War, you a very pretty indeed


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> Guys, stop with all this "emo and gotj" stuff...it's offensive.
> You don't wanna be discriminated because of the way you are...
> 
> And, War, you a very pretty indeed


I have to agree with you in general but I'm listening to enough emo stuff (Spirit of Versailles, Moss Icon, I hate myself etc.) to talk about not liking this Chris Whatever. Hell I've got black coated fingernails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But just for the record: nobody should be discriminated of the way he is. (I hope someone who likes to discriminate me reads this.)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i cant even say what i think about emos and goths cause i will be banned
> ...




so your complaining the other thread is not closed but you make fun of ppl ? lol and what are chavs ?


----------



## Mooney (Nov 18, 2007)

It seems that GBAtemp attracts all sorts of hooligans...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 18, 2007)

This isn't the place for this discussion. If you want to talk about "emos" and whatnot, take it to the other topic.


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> he does look really young! well... I post new pic soon... just gotta use the camera every once in a while


I'm 15 and those pictures are quite old,I guess I am young though...


----------



## anark-e (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> Kinda big...:
> http://img159.imageshack.us/img159/1106/ld...cebbb345xe3.jpg


Um... I'm sorry, but is that a _brass knuckle_ pendant around your neck? If so, congratulations on becoming my hero (heroine, I suppose) for the week. That's so cool I don't even have the words.


----------



## azotyp (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Mooney @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> It seems that GBAtemp attracts all sorts of hooligans...









Now it is a lot better (sorry i had to do this it was my inner voice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## IainDS (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Hiratai (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(IainDS @ Nov 19 2007 said:


>


Ron Weasley?!


----------



## IainDS (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(IainDS @ Nov 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Weasley?!



Bad Light. I'll get another picture now. I'm actually brown with little iccle blonde highlights


----------



## moozxy (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(IainDS @ Nov 19 2007 said:


>



You look like a friend of mine..


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(IainDS @ Nov 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You look like a friend of mine..


Are you....Harry Potter?


----------



## IainDS (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(moozxy @ Nov 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(IainDS @ Nov 19 2007 said:
> ...



. .  yes . . yes I'm harry potter the FICTIONAL character . . twit!


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(IainDS @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Nov 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(moozxy @ Nov 19 2007 said:
> ...


You really are uptight. You can obviously tell I was joking.


----------



## moozxy (Nov 19, 2007)

Sheesh it's just that we have to keep it a secret from you muggles.. Please try to understand.


----------



## IainDS (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You really are uptight. You can obviously tell I was joking.



Blatantly.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 19, 2007)

no good can comeof this thread aymore i say close it ! ppl are going to start making fun of other ppl


----------



## IainDS (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Nov 19 2007 said:


> Sheesh it's just that we have to keep it a secret from you muggles.. Please try to understand.



NICE!, just go and tell everyone!


----------



## Costello (Nov 19, 2007)

-
edit: please stay on topic.
Post pictures, please don't comment on other people's pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks


----------



## skyfire1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Here's me looking tough for the camera.


----------



## test84 (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm happy that this topic is back again.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 5, 2007)

I had a haircut like 6 weeks ago or so. Here you go, this one I took last Sunday:


----------



## Ktaro (Dec 7, 2007)

so here's a pic of me ...um...ya..hope I won't regret posting a picture of myself ^^; Just so fond of my new persona 3 headphones so I thought I'd share it with everyone else  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really saw myself in this guy...so that's why...umm....stop judging me I'm really not one of those everyday cosplaying otaku :'(


----------



## Gus122000 (Dec 7, 2007)

Here is a picture of me 







btw: Has anyone seen any child predators ?


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 7, 2007)

i thought this topic was closed ?


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> i thought this topic was closed ?



ITT: Hax.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Scarlem Nocturne @ Dec 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i thought this topic was closed ?
> ...




OMG haxxxx !


----------



## dice (Dec 7, 2007)

the thread was reopened...


----------



## science (Dec 8, 2007)

Me and my TracPhone in Florida Apple store. Woo.


----------



## Remy (Dec 8, 2007)

Yep...I'm asian...and I have lots of hair


----------



## JPH (Dec 8, 2007)

Little older picture of me (I got less bumps on my face than I do know)...I look fat and emo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I ain't.
Gotta love the lighting effect too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tookz it out!


----------



## test84 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Chotaz (Dec 9, 2007)

you look kinda 'stormed down'


nywyas... a pic of me and my GF at the beach

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a378/Cho...ff/DSC01874.jpg

couldnt get any mroe romantic


----------



## Verocity (Dec 9, 2007)

Heres a most recent one..






war is a cutie.. :]


----------



## gigermunit (Dec 9, 2007)

Here is me


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 9, 2007)

Huzzah!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

twiffles your beautiful :-)


----------



## SilentJi (Dec 9, 2007)

Twi and I are literally separated by a bit of wall space and yet she demands that I post a picture of myself here? Mutiny, I say. >_>


----------



## science (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 8 2007 said:


> -Deleted-



Twiffles beautiful what? Oh, you mean she is beautiful? I was unaware due to grammatical error!


edit- to stay on topic I have Daft hands


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

what was the grammatical error ?


----------



## science (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> -Deleted-




Your / you're

Sorry, I'm just being a cranky bitch.

And to stay on topic I met the White Ranger


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 9, 2007)

Here's a picture of me take with my suckass camera


----------



## SilentJi (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Dec 9 2007 said:


>


You, sir, are now officially branded with a seal of awesome.


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> More pics of me that actually weren't shopped :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hurray for scene girls!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 9, 2007)

to who ever deleted my last post I DID POST a pic of me before ! its earlier on this thread


----------



## Digeman (Dec 9, 2007)

Yay this thread is back up! 

First a pic of how I looked as a wee boy






and then a little older in mah pokémon days...wait that's not right...i'm still in those days!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(guess who's me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





And now to resent times  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OH EHM GEEE I FOUND MY LONGLOST BROTHER!!


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2007)

Me. Asleep. Notice the GBA SP with M3 CF


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 13, 2007)

haha i love photoshop


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Dec 9 2007 said:


> Huzzah!


you look REALLY similar to someone i know

well as much as i can tell from that pic


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 13, 2007)

slightly longer hair this time


----------



## MaHe (Dec 14, 2007)

Ahh, if everybody does it, why shouldn't I?


----------



## CrystalSweet (Dec 22, 2007)

i was quite bored,


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Dec 23, 2007)

A bit of Canada's Wonderland in Toronto


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> slightly longer hair this time




Why soo dark? Take a picture in the light.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 23, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > slightly longer hair this time
> ...



Damn, saw that ZeWarrior had posted in this thread, whipped out the Death Note, and he didn't even post a picture.


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 23, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Dec 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 12 2007 said:
> ...



How would you know his name?


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 23, 2007)

I just assumed it was ZeWarriorReturns....


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 23, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > slightly longer hair this time
> ...


(Linkiboy @ Dec 12 2007, 10:01 PM)

Took the pic about 2 minutes earlier

heres one from the same(?) pose taken in the light


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 12 2007 said:


> slightly longer hair this time


im prettier than your long hair


----------



## euphemism (Dec 24, 2007)

^ me.


----------



## JPH (Dec 24, 2007)

edit: picture taken off...noobs. hiratai is an idiot...


----------



## Hiratai (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> A while ago...


I'm not making fun of you AT ALL. But you seriously look like this homosexual guy I know on another forum.


----------



## Taras (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> A while ago...



Gangsta?

What gang is that? The Apple-Dumpling Gang?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 24, 2007)

why isnt this thread closed nothing good can come of this thread !


----------



## Hiratai (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> why isnt this thread closed nothing good can come of this thread !


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 24, 2007)

why cant we comment on peoples pictures?
thats where the fun is at :/


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> why cant we comment on peoples pictures?
> thats where the fun is at :/


Because this isn't the "Post your Temper pics and comment!" topic so commenting on them would be off-topic.
With the technical reason out of the way...

Personally, I don't mind commenting on the pictures so long as you don't insult or make fun of them before the picture poster does so to themselves and even then it's shaky ground. I'm not as strict as most of the other staff members, but if any complaints start up or it starts getting ridiculous I'll act.

Surely none of you want BoneMonkey to be right about nothing good coming out of this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now a kick of hilarity will be if one of the other staff members trash this comment for not having a picture.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's a more recent pic of me


----------



## T-hug (Dec 24, 2007)

Well while shaun's at it I'll have a go!




This pic is about 3-4 years old, I call it my T2 pose... not really I just made that up :/


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 25, 2007)

Sarah Connor?

incidentally, that's the name I always guess when I can't remember people's names


----------



## kitehimuro (Dec 31, 2007)

Jellybabies?


----------



## sphere9 (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## juancarlos234 (Jan 14, 2008)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Mar 30 2007 said:


>


Always bet on Duke.

Anyway:






Miserable git reporting in.


----------



## The Teej (Jan 17, 2008)

Excuse the hair, lol


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 21, 2008)

That's me dressed up as Jesus.. on Christmas eve..


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 23, 2008)

Taken this past summer. I love my pimp hat...


----------



## CrystalSweet (Jan 24, 2008)

mmm,
i was bored.
epic miniskirt pic!


----------



## tjas (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> mmm,
> i was bored.
> epic miniskirt pic!
> 
> ...


You look really good with glasses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm I've got a photo of myself in Suit and with my electric guitar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Al post it when I'm at home!


----------



## Opium (Jan 28, 2008)

Me out working on a story


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> Me out working on a story


Nice megaphone you have there


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Me out working on a story
> ...



Best comeback ever


----------



## tjas (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Hadrian @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Opium @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> ...


----------



## berlinka (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## tjas (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Jan 28 2008 said:


>


Leuke houding! Sorry in english nice position 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this gives people arround the world a good view on how we pose in the netherlands


----------



## berlinka (Jan 28, 2008)

hehe, leuk heh?

This one is a more recent pic. Speaking of posing. This is me in a complete ridiculous bodybuilder pose. People do weird stuff when they're left alone with a camera don't they?


----------



## OSW (Jan 29, 2008)

:facepalm:





 cooking (although i rarely cook) + dressing gown (holiday mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) + longest hair i've ever grown lol 








 for the fetish people?...


----------



## dice (Jan 29, 2008)

QUOTE(OSW @ Jan 29 2008 said:


> :facepalm:


you look so much like my college tutor


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 29, 2008)

no commenting on pics dice


----------



## TheStump (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Hadrian @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Opium @ Jan 28 2008 said:
> ...



QFT


----------



## tjas (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 29 2008 said:


> no commenting on pics dice


Then its no fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe its better if we are not allowed to react negative on photo's?


----------



## OSW (Jan 30, 2008)

I think it'd be fun if positive or neutral comments were allowed.

edit: but anyway, rules are rules, not a problem to me.


----------



## Opium (Jan 30, 2008)

^*shh* So do I, keep I under your hat


----------



## tjas (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> ^*shh* So do I, keep I under your hat


So are we allowed to react normal en kind on photos?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the netherlands we have a Gedoog beleid which means something that isn't allowed will be accepted, if it won't go to far..


----------



## Opium (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, feel free to comment on pics, but behave yourselves. Absolutely *NO* insulting people or putting them down.

If you're making a joke be sure people will easily realise it is a joke, don't offend people. That's it.


----------



## tjas (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> Yeah, feel free to comment on pics, but behave yourselves. Absolutely *NO* insulting people or putting them down.
> 
> If you're making a joke be sure people will easily realise it is a joke, don't offend people. That's it.


Couldn't agree more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Be nice to eachother!


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 1, 2008)

SRSLY?
I feel way too young, and way too asian to be on this forum...




Lens Flare just makes me awesome.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ubuntu came in the mail today. Only 3 stickers left, where should I put them?


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 2, 2008)

put a sticker on one of your gaming consoles, just for the irony of it probobly not being able to run ubuntu.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 2, 2008)

i was thinking more body parts


----------



## Westside (Feb 2, 2008)

-EDIT- Sorry, didn't see what topic this was.
BTW, you look younger than I thought linki.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## JPH (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, since _all the cool kids are doing it_...

Canvased like Linkiboys pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Yipee, I can post a picture without Hiratai telling me I look homosexual!


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 2, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> -EDIT- Sorry, didn't see what topic this was.
> BTW, you look younger than I thought linki.


i look older when i dont shave for a few days


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> Well, since _all the cool kids are doing it_...
> 
> Canvased like Linkiboys pictures
> 
> ...



How old are you? I was expecting some old guy with the number of posts you have LOL


----------



## JPH (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Feb 2 2008 said:


> How old are you? I was expecting some old guy with the number of posts you have LOL








I'm 14 (in my profile), same age as Linkiboy and he has more posts than me!

And I can't see Linkiboy with a mustache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (though I've never actually seen him...)

My 'stache isn't very long at all, and when you do the ol' "shave it and it grows back faster trick", it still doesn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (though not a lot of folks in my family are very hairy people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I sound gay. I'm going to stop talking now.


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 3, 2008)

Shaving is overrated.


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 3, 2008)

_removed_


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 5, 2008)

Might as well be a part of the crowd.  I'm gonna post a picture of myself, just let me find my camera....  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 7, 2008)

ok....
these pictures make me feel older fatter, and more asian.
keep em coming?
waaaaiiiit....
I'm only 15.
AND SOMEONE WHO'S 14 SHAVES REGULARLY?
=O


----------



## JPH (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(scubersteve @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> ok....
> these pictures make me feel older fatter, and more asian.
> keep em coming?
> waaaaiiiit....
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puberty


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 15, 2008)

Me skiing.  You can see I wear glasses; I'll get a better pic later, one that shows me not me in helmet and goggles.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh snap the pics messed up, like just deal with it.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 15, 2008)

DarkAura you remind of of a ninja.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is that an iPod?


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> DarkAura you remind of of a ninja.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I knew somebody would say something like that. Good thing is someone cute; still, I gotta say it Pirates > Ninjas (specially Crimson Ninjas.)
On topic:  



.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> DarkAura you remind of of a ninja.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yah, a super cold ninja with his ass freezing in like -20 degrees C temperatures.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And that is no iPod, just an MP3 with white headphones that's all.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 16, 2008)

DarkAura inspired






Its a plain t-shirt folded to look like a ninja mask.


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 16, 2008)

linkiboy u r so silly



Anyway here's a new picture of me, it's a bit big so I'm thumbing it...



Click picture for hueg version


----------



## Switchy (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's me; smart & beautiful!


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 17, 2008)

Those strawberries are hawt.


----------



## blueskies (Feb 17, 2008)

http://photos-464.ll.facebook.com/photos-l...530398_8939.jpg

don't want to repost, so i'll use facebook's bandwidth.


----------



## War (Feb 18, 2008)

[^ this I'm assuming]


----------



## dice (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 18 2008 said:


>


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> [^ this I'm assuming]



Emogirl is creepy...
Yet somewhat hawt

EDIT: I shouldn't have done this. Now the next 5 pages will be about how war looks.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > [^ this I'm assuming]
> ...



So true


----------



## PikaPika (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> [^ this I'm assuming]


Aww, why'd you dye your hair black? I think it looked better before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 18, 2008)

Kinda hot with the black hair.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(pikadude1006 @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> Aww, why'd you dye your hair black? I think it looked better before
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe that is not really her, in fact, she did 'take' that picture to prove she was a female, the person in the pic could be 'her' friend or sibling.






 just kidding war.


----------



## TaMs (Feb 18, 2008)

Hmm.. ok 




This is me half year ago. Kind of weird picture.





And this is me 2-4 year ago.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(flai @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> Pic from X-Mas. I got a new hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry if I offend but, are you a boy or a girl?


----------



## fischju (Feb 19, 2008)

Androgyny ftw


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 19, 2008)

Its obviously a guy >_>


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 19, 2008)

This is somewhere between boston and california, I don't remember now, and I'm not sure why that thing even exists at all anywhere.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey look up!  You'll see the Green Giant's *****!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 19, 2008)

This is Laminaatplaat:







and this is the background:

http://future-proof.deviantart.com/art/Rising-Sun-41581998

To bad I'm not are hero when it comes to cameras, it is super over lighted because that shirt sures as hell isnt white  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and got a print on it


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey, why did my post get removed?  I was totally on topic, like totally.  Humph.  Anyways, I like laminaatplaat's and flai's hats.  So cool.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And TaMs is that a flaming bike?  Cool!  I want one!  I'm hyper.

Oh and BTW I got meself another pic, just I can't open up Photobucket without my computer lagging like heck.  So again, Maybe later.  Such a procastinator.


----------



## flai (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> Hey, why did my post get removed?Â I was totally on topic, like totally.Â Humph.Â Anyways, I like laminaatplaat's and flai's hats.Â So cool.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably something to do with someone saying I am androgynous. 

Thanks for the hat comment, everyone I know loves that hat lol.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 19, 2008)

why did my post get removed? it was a picture of me standing underneath the jolly green giant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how is that off topic in "temper pics"?
here i'll post it again:


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 19, 2008)

This is who deletes all your posts


----------



## WeaponXxX (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> And this is me 2-4 year ago.


If we are doing fire pics then...






And wow Sinkhead...for a smart dude....I really imagined you being much older!!! Mad props!


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, this is mainly to show Mewgia my shirt. Black Sabbath, Mob Rules Tour 1982. Dio f'n rocked.


----------



## Dingler (Feb 19, 2008)

This is me 2-3 secs ago:


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Dingler @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> This is me 2-3 secs ago:


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> Ok, this is mainly to show Mewgia my shirt. Black Sabbath, Mob Rules Tour 1982. Dio f'n rocked.



Photobooth FTW?
BTW Mthr, Some other mod said it was okay to comment the pics.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 20, 2008)

Guess who am I?





And also, any jokes about the 3 screaming guys will result in shots in the head and laughs. Specially laughs. =D

And also mthr, you looking good for a guy with three eyes. =p


----------



## JPH (Feb 20, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> Guess who am I?



The pimp in the middle.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 20, 2008)

VVolts are you the one with the blue ribbon in your hair?


----------



## notnarb (Feb 20, 2008)

EDIT: Awd beat me :|


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 21, 2008)

I love Little long time for this photoshop! rollover for the awesome version!

http://wumga.com/scuber.htm


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 19 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, this is mainly to show Mewgia my shirt. Black Sabbath, Mob Rules Tour 1982. Dio f'n rocked.
> ...



The sails on mthrnite's shirt look like boobs xD


----------



## CrystalSweet (Feb 21, 2008)

awkwardd stance





my fav necklace


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 21, 2008)

nice cat image on the wall


----------



## dice (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> nice cat image on the wall


I never knew walls looked like that...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> nice cat image on the wall



LOL It's on her Closet.


----------



## cubin' (Feb 22, 2008)

VVoltz iz sexi


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 22, 2008)

omg CrystalSweet you look so much like this girl I know that it's scary O.O
Do you have any relatives by the name of Divya? lol


----------



## JPH (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> QUOTE(awdofgum @ Feb 21 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > nice cat image on the wall
> ...



Closet? That could be the door to enter the room.

And how do you know it's her closet? That may not even be her room she's in.

I wonder sometimes, ZeWarrior, I wonder...


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 22, 2008)

no you guys got it all wrong that's closet wallpaper


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> omg CrystalSweet you look so much like this girl I know that it's scary O.O
> Do you have any relatives by the name of Divya? lol


Dude you just called CrystalSweet scary.

j/k!!!!!!!!, please don't close this thread!

@cubin':......


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 22, 2008)

Photobooth fun. I was actually trying to block a punch from my brothers friend when this was taken.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 22, 2008)

^you must have reacted too early because there is no other fist in the picture.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 22, 2008)

Probably I don't really remember, It also looks like I might be flipping them off or something around those lines.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 22, 2008)

well whatever the case may be, i'm glad you contributed to this thread, i'll post a pic of me tomorrow, if i remember


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 21 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(awdofgum @ Feb 21 2008 said:
> ...



Good point. I totally missed the doorknob so I assumed it was a closet door. Either way, it's not a wall lol.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> why did my post get removed? it was a picture of me standing underneath the jolly green giant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...dude, look straight up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ill post a pic tomorrow, just gotta finish shooting my porn film


----------



## Jaejae (Feb 22, 2008)

Shit camera is shit.





Usually my hair is shorter, or longer, it's in that "in-between" phase.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Feb 22, 2008)

This a pic of me and my GF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Yes.  I are zombie.  Yes I are.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 22, 2008)

Damn, sucking a little too much face. Lol.


----------



## Little (Feb 22, 2008)

There is quite clearly light coming from the underneath the door in Crystal sweet's picture. Therefore we can conclude that it is some kind of door leading to something other than a closet =D Unless she she as a hot walk in wardrobe, in which case, thats not fair!

Would be rude of me to comment and not post a pic myself.... so here's a horrible pic of me =(


----------



## CrystalSweet (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 21 2008 said:


> QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 21 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 21 2008 said:
> ...



haha actually yes, it is a door 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but its not even my room lol
my rooms incredibly bright pink

&&no, i dont think i know a divya


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(Little @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> There is quite clearly light coming from the underneath the door in Crystal sweet's picture. Therefore we can conclude that it is some kind of door leading to something other than a closet =D Unless she she as a hot walk in wardrobe, in which case, thats not fair!
> 
> Would be rude of me to comment and not post a pic myself.... so here's a horrible pic of me =(


Little looks seriously little.
Isn't she also the one who wanted to make a lesbo porno with warcureid?
o.O

super-child porn, much?


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 24, 2008)

crystal's so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sex me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*does the pedobear face*


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 27, 2008)

what do you think?


----------



## science (Feb 27, 2008)

^ you should be writing 23 23 23 lol


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 27, 2008)

Little is real!


----------



## science (Feb 27, 2008)

Little, I hope you don't tak offence to this because I in no way mean to be mean about it, but your face kinda reminds me of pikachu's face haha you're just missing the red dots!


----------



## JPH (Feb 27, 2008)

Did someone punch me in both my eyes, or do I need to stop staying up until 3 a.m. browsing GBAtemp?


----------



## iffy525 (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> Did someone punch me in both my eyes, or do I need to stop staying up until 3 a.m. browsing GBAtemp?


I punched both of your eyes....


----------



## usmagen (Feb 27, 2008)

oh hai guize.


----------



## notnarb (Feb 27, 2008)

I made a thread about it, but I don't imagine it'll last long


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(usmagen @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> oh hai guize.




oh hai!


----------



## usmagen (Feb 27, 2008)

hai once agein!


----------



## Digeman (Feb 27, 2008)

Dun remember if i posted these already but here's me in a sumosuit at a fairthingie (gonna wrestle mah buddy Joel...like the tallest guy ever...)









well......








i got pwnd....



Here's me at the same fair with my klassmate, we were supposed to be the "klass-mascots" 





(no that's not a wig that's my real hair...with some spraycolour-thingie on it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nahhdeeuhh (Feb 28, 2008)

well here am..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 29, 2008)

Thought I'd post my pic again as the last one has expired on image hosting.


----------



## Anakir (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, I'm Asian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-picture removed by me-


----------



## podunk1269 (Mar 6, 2008)

yay this is me






the uncle fester pic lol






I miss my hair


----------



## modshroom128 (Mar 8, 2008)

i liek picture threads.


----------



## StacMaster-S (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## fischju (Mar 13, 2008)

StacMaster-S said:
			
		

>



Tom Arnold?


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Mar 13, 2008)

I just had 2






This is me smoking with a shisha. (flavoured fake (possibly) tobacco)


----------



## dice (Mar 13, 2008)

StacMaster-S said:
			
		

>


lol I was like "wtf" when I thought you covered your baby's face


----------



## BumFace (Mar 13, 2008)

yes..this is me, i look quite young but i'm 14 years old


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi there!


How do i size my Photo to fit with the maximum Size of 100kb?

can someone help me?

.....because i would show how ugly i am...

and how do i get a Photo as my Avatar?

do i have to place the full URL of my photo?

Thx


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 17, 2008)

Had to cut mah beatiful afro recently


----------



## CrystalSweet (Mar 17, 2008)

i moved my face by accident but um,
i love my dress


----------



## dice (Mar 17, 2008)

moar pics ppl!!!


----------



## Mewgia (Mar 18, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Had to cut mah beatiful afro recently


why did you cut it

you look reduculous now


----------



## modshroom128 (Mar 18, 2008)

Masta_mind257 said:
			
		

> I just had 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your doing it wrong.
this is how you smoke a hookah like a real foreigner.


----------



## NDS_N00b (Mar 18, 2008)

Me and my Girlfriend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








What? It's True! I will see me on Tomb Raider Underworld!


----------



## tjas (Mar 18, 2008)

Me and my girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought I posted this one before.. hmm not sure..


----------



## Mewgia (Mar 18, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why was this post deleted? I thought we established some pages ago that we can comment on pics again. It wasn't meant to be a mean comment, I used the nonword "reduculous" for christssake.


----------



## tjas (Mar 18, 2008)

NDS_N00b said:
			
		

> Me and my Girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a bit bigger then you!


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 18, 2008)

The newest one, It looks the best if you look at it far away.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 18, 2008)

NDS_N00b said:
			
		

> Me and my Girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what's that on the TV in the background?


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 19, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just come off as insulting me with bad spelling


----------



## Mewgia (Mar 20, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh ok well I think your reduculous lok came more from your facial expression than your lack of hair.

and reduculous is still the best word ever


----------



## cubin' (Mar 20, 2008)

Xcal is mad sexi - as is tjas and his girl.


----------



## vinikun (Mar 21, 2008)

As much as I look like a rapist... here's my pic:






It's a college photo. I swear, they forgot to tell me to smile...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 21, 2008)

^^^^^^^^ Dude your hair totally rocks!  And it could be worse, you say you're not smiling - that's how I look when I am! lol


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Mar 21, 2008)

Lol vinikun looks a lot like one of my exes XD.


----------



## sphere9 (Mar 23, 2008)

newer picture


----------



## Mirato (Mar 23, 2008)

As much as i look like a FAG heres my pic! ^___^


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 24, 2008)

_photos have been taken down by user_

-edit- Liberty bell pin was from when i went down to ground zero like a week after 9-11


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Zonix (Mar 25, 2008)

I will not unveil my true identity! D; I will do it when I get 100 posts!
Yes, I'm topless in these pictures because I had to use my t-shirt to mask my face!















Fact 4 u:

I'm turkish, but I was born in sweden.
I'm 15, 16 this year.
I'm male.


----------



## iTech (Mar 27, 2008)

I ain't camera-shy no more! After starring in four hamsterporn flics (one was nominated for an academy award, for some obscure reason) and three Breadway musicals (it's the alley behind the local Shop N' Lift, where the *real* scene is at), I have no problem gracing you with my untouchable beauty (untoucheable unless you're a Russian Hamster or Prostitute);

















You're a sexy bitch iTech! Well, a bitch for certain... No wait!




I took some pictures when I was locked up for crimes I did not commit (without getting caught),  as souvenirs for my daughters  to show in class on Father's day. Gotta love the justice system;




(I was underfed here due to the crappy prisonfood they tried to torture us with - no way in hell I'm eating fish eggs on a cracker and drinking grape juice with alcohol in it brewed by some retard in a French monastery hundreds of years ago - wanna give me food poisoning?)




Me and some guy before I broke out of that joint by murdering several jail keepers, utilizing toilet paper rolls and a tuberculosis-infected excrement-drenched mattress;




I'll explain all this jail shit in better detail in a post soon. I'm under electronic surveillance right now so I should have the time.


----------



## lagman (Apr 2, 2008)

Sad puppy face, I know, I know, what can I do?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't show up on film ... true story ... it's a side-effect of U.S. military experiments, conducted during the first Gulf war.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Apr 2, 2008)

modshroom128 said:
			
		

> Masta_mind257 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHOW ME UP WILL YA, WELL I GOT...
nothing


----------



## JPH (Apr 3, 2008)

*GBAtemp Sold to CNET?!?!*






o shi-
photobooth ftw


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 4, 2008)

NEW IMAGE!




Photoshop is win.
Too bad I suck with it >.<


Spoiler



[titleriginal Pic]


----------



## Little (Apr 5, 2008)

LAGMAN YOU LOOK LIKE FES FROM THE 70S SHOW.... YOU SOUND LIKE HIM TOO. YOUARE HIM.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 5, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> LAGMAN YOU LOOK LIKE FES FROM THE 70S SHOW.... YOU SOUND LIKE HIM TOO. YOUARE HIM.



Holy crap you're right!


----------



## lagman (Apr 5, 2008)

Holy crap, I think I'm!


----------



## Mars (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow, the resemblance is ... uncanny. You look a lot like him.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 5, 2008)

Mars said:
			
		

> Wow, the resemblance is ... uncanny. You look a lot like him.


ROFL!!!!!!!


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 5, 2008)

Mars said:
			
		

> Wow, the resemblance is ... uncanny. You look a lot like him.


Really? I don't see it...

me dressed up as Bill Cosby


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 9, 2008)

Ninja.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Camera fun.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 9, 2008)

Nosferatu!


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 9, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Nosferatu!



HOLY SHIT
mthr I am fucking scared of you now
like seriously


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Nosferatu!



hmmm ... look more like an underfed WoW Orc


----------



## The Teej (Apr 9, 2008)

Holy shit mthr, you actually scared me. Curse you


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 9, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Nosferatu!


Holy sh! t scared me.





Hello?





OMG ITS MTHR!!!!

Lol for first pic flash accented my nose hairs.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 9, 2008)

Me a few months ago playing a yard show lawl. I have never been a photo person so thats one of the only ones I have and I don't think I look good at all in it but I cbf to take a new one.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 9, 2008)

Old


----------



## KeganKennedy (Apr 9, 2008)

digital ran out of batteries, sorry this is my first post.  I'm more of a lurker, but nice to meet everyone.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 10, 2008)

Didn't realise there were so many asians here.


----------



## cubin' (Apr 11, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> Me a few months ago playing a yard show lawl. I have never been a photo person so thats one of the only ones I have and I don't think I look good at all in it but I cbf to take a new one.




d00d u look teh hawt!


haha mthrnite that photo is classic


----------



## Anakir (Apr 11, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Ninja.







Space/time bender.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 11, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy sh!t.  Lol.  Even the glasses are about the same.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 11, 2008)

Spoiler






			
				Anakir said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








			
				Anakir said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Costello (Apr 11, 2008)

ok dont laugh at me, I look so tired on that pic (just took it, and its almost midnight) and I just had a shower so my hair looks messy.
I just wanted to show off my superb costello tshirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: big costello picture


----------



## moozxy (Apr 12, 2008)

Eyes so blue..

edit: I always think Costello is some old guy..


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 12, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> ok dont laugh at me, I look so tired on that pic (just took it, and its almost midnight) and I just had a shower so my hair looks messy.
> I just wanted to show off my superb costello tshirt
> 
> 
> ...



Get some sleep lol.

@Moozxy: I think you got beat.


----------



## iTech (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm breaking silence (and wind) to up some new pics of the gloriousness that is me. Also, my attempt to break the forum is also interweaved within this post's purpose.


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 16, 2008)

Pacmang +}


----------



## Opium (Apr 16, 2008)

Excuse the camera phone quality


----------



## jpxdude (Apr 16, 2008)

This is me!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 16, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> Excuse the camera phone quality



Bootiful, now I know who to hunt down for the R4 1.18 firmware gag...


----------



## hankchill (Apr 16, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Nosferatu!



Orly?


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 16, 2008)

iTech said:
			
		

> I'm breaking silence (and wind) to up some new pics of the gloriousness that is me. Also, my attempt to break the forum is also interweaved within this post's purpose.



I swear you were black


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 18, 2008)

Umm. . . this is me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



removed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





It's about a year and half old but nothing changed that much . . .


----------



## Upperleft (Apr 18, 2008)

whatever


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 19, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Umm. . . this is me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude your hair is teh awesome.


----------



## Westside (Apr 19, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Umm. . . this is me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF dude?  You are ultra sexy...  I am jealous...  Arab chicks would be all over you...

You look like the super popular Turkish singer Tarkan.  Do you know him?


Spoiler


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm the guy in the middle, in the red hoodie


----------



## The Worst (Apr 19, 2008)

old







i look more like this though








revolutionary.


----------



## Veho (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's a fresh one, taken out of context:


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 22, 2008)

Crappy camera phone. Guess where I was tht day!:


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 22, 2008)

Fitting picture


----------



## PBC (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah, I dressed up as a hobo for holloween acouple years back. Complete with trash in the hair and dirt on the face.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 22, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> Yeah, I dressed up as a hobo for holloween acouple years back. Complete with trash in the hair and dirt on the face.



Then why was this taken yesterday?


----------



## PBC (Apr 22, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> PBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was uploaded/modified yesterday. It was taken years ago...just ask the pregnant Nun I hooked up with later that night.

Taken With: Canon Canon PowerShot A75 
Taken On: 2004: 10:30 10:22:51 

See Halloween long ago = 10.30.04


----------



## iffy525 (Apr 23, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> Yeah, I dressed up as a hobo for holloween acouple years back. Complete with trash in the hair and dirt on the face.


I remember dressing up as a hobo on Halloween... that was fun.  I remember I used coffee grounds for a beard.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 23, 2008)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> Crappy camera phone. Guess where I was tht day!:


You should have asked them if there was any flashcards on sale.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 24, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> Yeah, I dressed up as a hobo for holloween acouple years back. Complete with trash in the hair and dirt on the face.


My physics teacher did that last year.  Only he had vomit on his shirt and this awesome little squeegy thing.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 26, 2008)

goddammit veho you still remind me of Jim Carry's Count Olaf :|


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 26, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Here's a fresh one, taken out of context:


Looking good man, who is the guy to your left?


----------



## Costello (Apr 26, 2008)

today at Lori's diner in san francisco!


----------



## science (Apr 26, 2008)

Your piercing blue eyes can see into my soul!!


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 26, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> today at Lori's diner in san francisco!



Hey... Where's Justin Timberlake?


----------



## Costello (Apr 26, 2008)

science: your soul is corrupt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I actually have for once a nice tan but it cant really be seen because of the flash)
scub: justin is taking the picture


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 26, 2008)

Wait, I thought you were from France or something Costello.  Enlighten me.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 27, 2008)

Costello=Pimp


----------



## Westside (Apr 27, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> today at Lori's diner in san francisco!


Damn it Costello, you look exactly like this Italian guy who used to beat me up all the time in high school...  Are you sure you didn't go to high school in Canada?


----------



## dice (Apr 27, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Wait, I thought you were from France or something Costello.  Enlighten me.


you didn't know he's on holiday?


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 27, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I do.  Didn't read that shuan and costy were on vacation together until after.


----------



## InfinitiProject (Apr 29, 2008)

me me me. old pics, don't have recent ones with me since i'm traveling out of state.





Ok this one isn't old. I just ripped it off of my MySpace page  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I'm on it just about 24/7





Bored one day. Went back on to the PSTwo and was still owning on SOCOM 3 lol


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Apr 29, 2008)

Taken around 10 minutes ago, then edited with GIMP.


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 29, 2008)

.::5pYd3r::. said:
			
		

> Taken around 10 minutes ago, then edited with GIMP.


Heh


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Apr 29, 2008)

Lisa_ said:
			
		

> .::5pYd3r::. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not really the kinda guy to pose... especially in front of a camera.


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 29, 2008)

.::5pYd3r::. said:
			
		

> Lisa_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look kinda cute in that pic, =]

Trademark of Lisa_ .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 Â =]


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Apr 29, 2008)

Lisa_ said:
			
		

> .::5pYd3r::. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trademark is ™, lol


----------



## moozxy (Apr 30, 2008)

Lisa_ said:
			
		

> .::5pYd3r::. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, that emoticon looks exactly like you.


----------



## JPH (May 3, 2008)

*DERP!*






Took this earlier...derp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bad lighting, I know.


----------



## mthrnite (May 9, 2008)

*MTHRNITE ATTACKS WITH DUMB MONKEY STARE*




*FOR MASSIVE DAMAGE!*


----------



## tjas (May 9, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> *MTHRNITE ATTACKS WITH DUMB MONKEY STARE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minox (May 9, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> *MTHRNITE ATTACKS WITH DUMB MONKEY STARE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scary


----------



## mthrnite (May 9, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




more like... uncanny!


----------



## Linkiboy (May 10, 2008)

The eeePC's webcam is damn good!

Heres me wearing a Who Are You shirt from some EB Games tournament I won a really long time ago.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 13, 2008)

I'm the kid with the sweet shades;


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2008)

A recent pic of me.






"You're not getting in here without a pass mate"


----------



## science (May 14, 2008)




----------



## mthrnite (May 14, 2008)

The shower isn't helping me wake up one bit.

My son said I look like a head-eater man from half life 2.. y'know the slouchy ones that sling the crabs at you.

That's about how I feel this morning too.

*slings crab*


----------



## hankchill (May 14, 2008)

Hank Chill and his Rock Band tee are not impressed.


----------



## science (May 14, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> The shower isn't helping me wake up one bit.
> 
> My son said I look like a head-eater man from half life 2.. y'know the slouchy ones that sling the crabs at you.
> 
> ...




Haha you know what, your son is right!

*shoots shotgun*


----------



## Digeman (May 14, 2008)

Was büred, so i'ma post some pics!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









The southpark me! (made by my friend) (oh and i'm not really black xD)






The simpsonized me!


----------



## Narin (May 14, 2008)

You people scare me...*runs off to hide in the recesses of GBATemp*


----------



## Minox (May 14, 2008)

My avatar and currently the only picture I have on me on this computer.


----------



## Digeman (May 14, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> You people scare me...*runs off to hide in the recesses of GBATemp*



Don't be scared i'm real! I promise!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Lookilooki!

And here's me with my hair straitened!


----------



## DarkAura (May 14, 2008)

Dude, your eyes are red.  Or it's the camera but it freaks me out.


----------



## Densetsu (May 14, 2008)

I have another pic on my profile, but most of my face is obscured by a hood in that one, so...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2008)

Digeman said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've said it before (it was you who did the Post A Caption thread a while back wasn't it?) and I'll say it again, your hair is awesome dude!


----------



## Digeman (May 15, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Dude, your eyes are red.  Or it's the camera but it freaks me out.
> No that's me. They just took the picture right before i blew someones brains out with mah lazereyes. You see, everything does have a reasonable explanation.
> 
> 
> ...



I've said it before aswell and i'll say it again, Thanks a bunch mate!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and just so i don't get banned here's another paint pick of sticky me riding a turtle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Oh yeeh....ride that turtle.....


----------



## muckers (May 17, 2008)

me doing some licking on army night about three months ago...






most recent photo of me, taken on wednesday in a drunken state.


----------



## mthrnite (May 18, 2008)

UUUHHHH..YAAHHHH..YAIBAIBAI..AHEALMEE


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> UUUHHHH..YAAHHHH..YAIBAIBAI..AHEALMEE




whats that eating your face?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 18, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Go play Half-Life


----------



## DarkAura (May 20, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> UUUHHHH..YAAHHHH..YAIBAIBAI..AHEALMEE


Aww man, I want to see what that shirt says.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 20, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Go play Half-Life



I thought it was some kind of Friends reference until I looked closer at the pic and realized it wasn't an uncooked chicken. lol


----------



## dice (May 20, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all your base are belong to us?


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> UUUHHHH..YAAHHHH..YAIBAIBAI..AHEALMEE


A face only a mother could love...


----------



## WildWon (May 20, 2008)

Hmm... i need to get a recent pic of myself up here so ya'll can see my beautiful mug.  Soon. *DUN DUN DUUUUUUUN!!*


----------



## Orc (May 20, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it's mother's face being loved...


----------



## WildWon (May 20, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least it's not me loving your mothers face, AGAIN!

EAT IT, TREBEK!!


----------



## VividBlack (May 21, 2008)

VividBlack





Looks photoshop'd, I know, but I was on a bridge.


----------



## xcalibur (May 24, 2008)

This was taken randomly by a friend. I think it looks better than most pictures I take...


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 25, 2008)

Glasses for the win! Xcalibur, you look far different from what I was expecting. I dont know what I expected though as I'd never once wondered what any of you looked like...


----------



## dawn.wan (May 25, 2008)

morning after party


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 29, 2008)

Here's a picture of me I found where you can actually tell I'm smiling.  It's a little old though.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

This is new.Im allergic to dogs,but I got one that Im not allergic to.I guess it depends on the fur.




This is old.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> QUOTE(tshu @ Mar 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. mthrnite, you frighten me :'(


Lolz thats a good pic.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 30, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of me I found where you can actually tell I'm smiling.  It's a little old though.


rofl
kawaiii
you remind me of dustin(?) from Zoey101


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 30, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> rofl
> kawaiii
> you remind me of dustin(?) from Zoey101



Never seen the show.  Is he like a geeky younger brother character?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 30, 2008)

nope.




couldnt find a better pic
jamie lynn spears is the main character of Zoey 101, if that helps.
the girl whos pregnant @ age 17? taking after her sister..


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trolley Dave looks alot better than that sad excuse for a disney star,or whatever race of weird shows he belongs to.


----------



## JPH (May 30, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. jamie is hotter than britney.

here's me "pissing" people off in an irc channel because I got super dodgeball ds and they dont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


(how pathetic can i get)





photobooth ftw

it's 12:15 a.m., of course i look crappy. *yawn*


----------



## science (May 30, 2008)

My shirt matches my sig


----------



## science (May 30, 2008)

Also, check out my Beck wallpaper. Its a bunch of posters I found in a garbage can at Warped Tour. And they aren't backwards, that's Photobooth's fault


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 30, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> My shirt matches my sig


Nice shirt!
I want one lolz!


----------



## CockroachMan (May 31, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For a moment here I thought that tinymonkeyt was Jamie Lynn Spears.. or a boy..  be careful posting pictures in this thread >_>


----------



## Bob Evil (May 31, 2008)

Here's the test question to find out if anyone here is a member of the Spears family :

_If you look down at your chest, right now, can you see a red dot?_


----------



## JPH (May 31, 2008)

Please post more images than just talk!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 31, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Please post more images than just talk!



You stalkin' mammy-rammers have seen enough of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_JPH Edit - No, really, I'm being serious. Less chitchat please. Pics or GTFO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> nope.
> couldnt find a better pic
> jamie lynn spears is the main character of Zoey 101, if that helps.
> the girl whos pregnant @ age 17? taking after her sister..




No, never seen the show sorry tinym.  I'll take it as a compliment though, I can now say that at least at 1 point in my life I looked good enough for Hollywood! lol


----------



## JPH (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm serious. Please don't continue with all this chitchat. Good topic, don't want to see it go downhill again.
Further "chitchat"  posts will be trashed and user warned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 1, 2008)

This is my firs post here.....now......my.....identity.......is.......revealed........





(I'm the left one, this is from my prom night)


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 1, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> This is my firs post here.....now......my.....identity.......is.......revealed........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a pretty sick hawk.

This be me:





then this be me on msn at 2am being a dick




(yer thats foil on my teeth, GRILLZZZ hahaha)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 1, 2008)

I thought only ghetto white rappists could sport the grillz... i just use gum wrappers!


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 1, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> I thought only ghetto white rappists could sport the grillz... i just use gum wrappers!



Anyone with some foil can sport grillz. 
..just don't do it public or you may get stabbed.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 1, 2008)

My girlfreind strightened my hair the other day and I took pictures of it because I was gonna wash my hair (thus unstraightening it) in a few minutes. I took a bunch but not many look that good, it was all done with a bad cell phone camera plus I have shakey hands ect. On with the pics:

Regular:





high contrast for lulz:


----------



## Prophet (Jun 1, 2008)

Rehehelly said:
			
		

> This be me:



Shh, can you hear it? 


The pedophiles are coming...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thats a pretty sick hawk.


Thanks..It is pretty..I really miss it!! This was picture taken before two years..
And yours "MSN dick" picture is pretty hardcore..


----------



## Caoimhin (Jun 1, 2008)

Here I am!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice color of eyes Caoimhin..

WTF:




I'm really weird!!

Which one would you like to see next: artistic, cool, love, cute, half-drunk, singing or ugly?!
I have myself in all those poses..


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 1, 2008)

Here is a old, old, old pic of me ...



Spoiler


----------



## hankchill (Jun 1, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Here is a old, old, old pic of me ...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Good, now I know which kid to hunt down since the eeePC hasn't arrived yet


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 1, 2008)

On the other side, those are some frightening eyes you have there Bob Evil, I like them..Look so bright..


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 1, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> On the other side, those are some frightening eyes you have there Bob Evil, I like them..Look so bright..



Reminds me of costello.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 1, 2008)

Maybe, this site worships some blue-eyed cult!!

I mean, the whole site is blue..(at my settings  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Frightening how eyes can be blue..


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 3, 2008)

Here are some pics of me... Don't laugh... 
































h2o-spirals is my name I use for art... I don't use that name anymore because of a stalker...


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jun 3, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> The eeePC's webcam is damn good!
> 
> Heres me wearing a Who Are You shirt from some EB Games tournament I won a really long time ago.
> 
> ...


lol I used to have one of those shirts from Game Crazy, but it was dark grey. I hated that stupid Nintendo ad campaign.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 3, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> Here are some pics of me... Don't laugh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photoshop mistress..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Nice picture..You have green eyes..You don't belong in this blue-based forum..


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes, I used photoshop a little bit on that pic... The colours before were very dark and so I brightened it up quite a bit, and I added a slight blur to it because it was grainy.

What do you mean "blue-based forum"?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What do you mean "blue-based forum"?





			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Maybe, this site worships some blue-eyed cult!!
> 
> I mean, the whole site is blue..(at my settings
> 
> ...



Lots of staff and regular members have bright blue eyes..(look at the Bob Evils last picture)..never mind that..

And your pictures are really good..


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks, but my eyes are brown... Hehe. Those were contacts in my eyes.


----------



## dice (Jun 3, 2008)

hawt

(you too linky)


----------



## Killermech (Jun 3, 2008)

I actually have a skull on my chain, but you can't see it in the picture though :/


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice background wall  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..

You remind me of a bully from last Owen Wilson movie, Bodyguard..


----------



## Killermech (Jun 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Nice background wall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I thought about editing the background out.. but it kind of makes me look like a nice bully so to hell with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol, which bully was it?


----------



## T-hug (Jun 3, 2008)

Here is a pic of me in a "wtf" moment on my way home after a night out in '06


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 3, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, the movie is called Drillbit Taylor (Owen is Bodyguard)..
The main bully..
You on the picture really remind me of him..




The guy that's beating the crap of Owen..
And I like the background, good you left it..

Thug4L1f3..scary picture..You look like some kind of a maniac..


----------



## Killermech (Jun 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Actually, the movie is called Drillbit Taylor (Owen is Bodyguard)..
> The main bully..
> You on the picture really remind me of him..
> -PIC-
> The guy that's beating the crap of Owen..


lol.. well I dunno.. nice punch picture though


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 3, 2008)

Semi-Drunk fuck....Few minutes after the picture was taken, I was done for that night.....And yes, that's the love of my life with me..


----------



## dice (Jun 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks abit like shaun if you ask me


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 4, 2008)

one of those days when you just look at the screen and hope something gets dumped


----------



## Dylan (Jun 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Semi-Drunk fuck....Few minutes after the picture was taken, I was done for that night.....And yes, that's the love of my life with me..



haha your outfit is pretty crazy lookin


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 4, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xblackoutx, you must either be very young, or very isolated ... that's a classic post-punk look ... tartan bondage trousers & a studded leather jacket ...


----------



## OSW (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah looks smack cool, like ur hair too.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Jun 4, 2008)

HMMM, have been here years and years and have only decided to start posting properly.

Few months old that is, what a disgustingly stereotypical "OH LAWD CAMWHORE" picture. HAHAR

also, inb4animefag


----------



## Prime (Jun 4, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> HMMM, have been here years and years and have only decided to start posting properly.
> 
> Few months old that is, what a disgustingly stereotypical "OH LAWD CAMWHORE" picture. HAHAR
> 
> also, inb4animefag



Nice hair!


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Jun 4, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Nice hair!



Why, thank you kind sir!


----------



## pikirika (Jun 4, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

>


I like this pic.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you pikirika!


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 6, 2008)

Blurry shot of me and my babysister.


----------



## PuyoDead (Jun 7, 2008)

My turn, my turn!


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 7, 2008)

My stomach is hungry.


----------



## Narin (Jun 7, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Blurry shot of me and my babysister.


You look like one of my friends in real life o.O At any rate, cute baby sister you got there.


----------



## phoood (Jun 7, 2008)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> My stomach is hungry.


ap fap fap


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Jun 7, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Blurry shot of me and my babysister.



I read that as "babysitter" and was all like, lulwut?


----------



## JPH (Jun 7, 2008)

abaddon41_80 said:
			
		

> I read that as "babysitter" and was all like, lulwut?



That dude really is Xcalibur's babysitter.


----------



## Narin (Jun 7, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> abaddon41_80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap, doesn't xcalibur look so adorable sucking on the pacifier?


----------



## granville (Jun 8, 2008)

Me:





I've never asked anyone before, but how do I look? I'd like the truth.


----------



## Prime (Jun 8, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evil


----------



## moozxy (Jun 8, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I've never asked anyone before, but how do I look? I'd like the truth.


Eeeeeeeemmmoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is some fu**ugly picture of myself..I don't know what happened, how it was taken..But it turned out disgusting..


Spoiler











I hope it won't kill some light hearted people..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I've never asked anyone before, but how do I look? I'd like the truth.



A bit stereotype EMO, but on the other side, you could be mistaken for some Evil Genius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## granville (Jun 8, 2008)

Okay, but I'm not really an emo. I may look like it, but I'm always happy and cheerful. Just look at my avatar and sig. I think it's the B/W mode I used. Same pic in color:




What? Am I ugly or something?


----------



## Narin (Jun 8, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Here is some fu**ugly picture of myself..I don't know what happened, how it was taken..But it turned out disgusting..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


See kids, this is what happens when your exposed to radiation!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What? Am I ugly or something?
> You're prettier in color, you look younger too
> 
> 
> ...


True, true........it messes you up........but what can I say, it feels sooooo gooood...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm actually not that ugly, but this is some fucked up shit...Who knows what was going on when that picture was taken..


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 8, 2008)

PuyoDead said:
			
		

> My turn, my turn!


+1 for nice camera quality!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 8, 2008)

@ PuyoDead: I like your hat, nice looking..Where are you? Some woods, or what?


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 9, 2008)

Here's me havin' a fit:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 9, 2008)

Was that taken just after seeing Assassins Creed for the DS?


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 9, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Was that taken just after seeing Assassins Creed for the DS?



YES! How'd you know, are you in my house?


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 12, 2008)

Do not laugh.And yes I am a girl.Im just dressed up weird.
Don't laugh!


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

NINTENDO DS said:
			
		

> Do not laugh.And yes I am a girl.Im just dressed up weird.
> Don't laugh!


*laughs*



Spoiler



No, not really


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 12, 2008)

Im a boxer you better not mess with me.
jk.

Also Im not erm.....flat...the shirt isn't revealing thats all


----------



## Killermech (Jun 12, 2008)

NINTENDO DS said:
			
		

> Do not laugh.And yes I am a girl.Im just dressed up weird.
> Don't laugh!
> 
> PIC



How about taking a picture where you're holding a paper with the text 'GBAtemp.net'


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 12, 2008)

NINTENDO DS said:
			
		

> Im a boxer you better not mess with me.
> jk.
> 
> Also Im not erm.....flat...the shirt isn't revealing thats all



that is not you


----------



## Urza (Jun 12, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> NINTENDO DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moozxy (Jun 12, 2008)

What is your photo doing in a photobucket album full of pretty asian girls, labled "hot_girl" hmmm?


----------



## WildWon (Jun 12, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




EDIT: ...i can't believe i just wasted my 200th post on trying to disprove a "hot chick picture" on a geek forum.  *sigh*


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

lolz will you guys stop talking and start posting pics.

Also it's probably not her,but who cares.


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 12, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> NINTENDO DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







My prank has been found out.*Runs away*


----------



## The Worst (Jun 12, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> NINTENDO DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




QFT


----------



## moozxy (Jun 12, 2008)

NINTENDO DS said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You successfully fooled one person, well done


----------



## Killermech (Jun 12, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> NINTENDO DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and he was swedish...


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fool'd?

Nah, just sleepy ^^


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, I might as well add this to the mix...It was taken a couple months ago as my entry to Bob Evils eeePC Giveaway







It was taken using a friends camera phone so the pics are all too small or ridiculously large...I think this is the only halfway decent picture I have.


For those who missed it,



			
				Excerpt from the Official Giveaway Thread said:
			
		

> I want you to post a picture of yourself, holding something that shows your username, that is either ...
> 
> In a weird place ...
> In a dangerous place ...
> ...



I was trying for "Unusual outfit + weird/unusual people"


----------



## moozxy (Jun 12, 2008)

Are you in the picture? Where?


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Are you in the picture? Where?


I'm the Gameboy...I made that costume out of my blanket, so now I just sleep on a sheet with my 16 year old green "blankie" though, I've always slept with my blankie around.

Edit: I had to stand on chair to be seen behind the characters, I'm not really tall.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 12, 2008)

You should dress as an Atari Lynx next time.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2008)

Haha gizmo_gal, judging by the picture, you actually don't exist..
Post picture where we can see your face.....I wanna see who banned me so many times!!


----------



## Orc (Jun 12, 2008)

NINTENDO DS said:
			
		

> Do not laugh.And yes I am a girl.Im just dressed up weird.
> Don't laugh!
> 
> 
> ...


What?! Don't say that Ayumi!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Ayumi Lee?Is she a boxer or something.
Do not fap!...fap


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

tired at 12:30


----------



## moozxy (Jun 14, 2008)

This is me and science going to get an icecream.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2008)

Awwww...you're so cute...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 14, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> This is me and science going to get an icecream.


So you guys jump high in the sky and attack the icecream bus.


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> This is me and science going to get an icecream.



HAHAHA


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2008)

How do you like my picture..It's been a year, I miss my hair from those days..My girlfriend took this one, I think it's pretty interesting.......

*I'm soo uncool*


----------



## Endogene (Jun 14, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> How do you like my picture..It's been a year, I miss my hair from those days..My girlfriend took this one, I think it's pretty interesting.......
> 
> *I'm soo uncool*



good pic although i thinkk it would have been better is you wouldn't see those buildings on the background, also the date ( i hate dates on photos)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2008)

Hahahahah...I have one with removed building and date....but was lazy to search it on my computer and uploading it..this was already online..


----------



## PuyoDead (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh yea, as for my picture, my finacee took it. We were in Sharon Woods (near Cincinnati, Ohio), and that was my "why are you taking my picture?" face. We both go on little photo expeditions all the time.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> How do you like my picture..It's been a year, I miss my hair from those days..My girlfriend took this one, I think it's pretty interesting.......
> 
> *I'm soo uncool*




Are you 100 feet tall?


----------



## science (Jun 15, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what I was thinking!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 15, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:

...coolest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 16, 2008)

I reaaally can't be bothered to upload my pics and everything, so I'll let you spy on my MySpce page lol:
Trolly's MySpace!
I don't think there's anything newer than a year old though, I practically never use MySpace any more. Maybe I'll upload a newer photo on here sometime :\.
Awesome putting some faces to names also.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2168...amp;id=13710932

...so, I'm a camwhore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Currently, my hair is semilong now, bangs cover the eyes and hair in the back reaches the collar of my shirt.  Been brushing my hair back, but my bangs keep coming up in front of my eyes.  Yay.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Are you 100 feet tall?
> Maybe I'm turning into a giant robot, and becoming a threat to a human kind..
> 
> 
> ...


Well thank you my temper friend..if you think this one's cool..Wait when I upload picture of me and my girlfriend making out that was on a cover of underground magazine..


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 16, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he is radioactive.

Maybe he's like the Hulk! Exept nothing is changed besides massive body growth!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2008)

Hahahaha....yes I AM radioactive, so it makes sense I'm extremely big.......


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 18, 2008)

Me playing drums for my band Cap Gun Roulette (myspace.com/cgunroulette)


----------



## granville (Jun 18, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Hahahaha....yes I AM radioactive, so it makes sense I'm extremely big.......



Is your weakness lead?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 19, 2008)

You'll never know......

And now.....the new one!!






ohhhhh..the RAGE!!!! This is my trihawk...after few hours of jumping, pogo, screaming and having a good time..


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 19, 2008)

you should do your hair like a unicorn!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 19, 2008)

You mean devilock (the hairstyle that Misfits invented), but sticked in the air instead pulled down the face....I knew of guy who used to do that....It was really funny looking..


----------



## moozxy (Jun 19, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> You mean devilock (the hairstyle that Misfits invented), but sticked in the air instead pulled down the face....I knew of guy who used to do that....It was really funny looking..


OMG DO IT PLEASE!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 19, 2008)

It takes a long time to do it if you're bold at the moment, as your hair actually has to be really long to do that..
Maybe I mange to find a picture, I'll post it if I do..


----------



## papyrus (Jun 19, 2008)

Toni's obssessed with radiation. The only radioactive GBATemper.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 19, 2008)

Does that make him like a Radiomaniac o.0?
Also, awesome hair!


----------



## Jenacis (Jun 19, 2008)

I spent all of 2 minutes at work this morning cobbling together this compilation picture. Enjoy.

(From left to right)
- Me with the GF after a concert
- Me singing at an outdoor concert
- Me arm-wrestling one of my friends in an disgustingly overt display of testosterone.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 19, 2008)

Holy hell. Is this THE REAL WILDWON?!



Spoiler



It is! Just taken about 2.5 minutes ago wif mah Moto Q (love this thing!)














Spoiler



YOU LOSE "THE GAME"! hah.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 19, 2008)

you remind of of that guy who sings the 'You are a pirate' song


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 19, 2008)

Jenacis..what kind of music do you like/sing..

WildWon great pictures..funny face on the other!
Dou you have plugs in your ears?

@papyrus..actually I really am obsessed with radiation, and I even have a proof I'm radioactive..you'll see soon..

Trolly, Radiomaniac can only be a poser...I'm the real thing...and thanx for the hair comment...I like my hair too..


----------



## WildWon (Jun 19, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> you remind of of that guy who sings the 'You are a pirate' song
> Yar. Well... tis a pirates life for me.
> 
> QUOTE(Toni Plutonij @ Jun 19 2008, 09:19 AM) WildWon great pictures..funny face on the other!
> Dou you have plugs in your ears?


Hah thanks. Yea, just hit the 00 gauge about 2 weeks ago. Really funny because i was at 2g for about 4 years, then Wife® wanted to gauge hers. So i got a set off of ebay that went down to 00... and bam! there i am.

I must say, i'm hella jealous of your hair in your pics. Shit, style in general. Not something i've ever been able to pull off... and i'd tried in the past lol.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice...Plugs are great way of bodymod..(simple but effective!)

Well thank you VERY much....I have few more great pictures of me, or at least fun...If you think my style is great in pictures so far....wait next few....maybe you'll like me even more..and maybe you'll hate me....


----------



## Lazycus (Jun 20, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> you remind of of that guy who sings the 'You are a pirate' song


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 20, 2008)

This one is with my two babies..
We were fooling around when my girlfriend took the camera and take the picture, it frighten me a bit..





Aren't we cute?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 21, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> This one is with my two babies..
> We were fooling around when my girlfriend took the camera and take the picture, it frighten me a bit..
> 
> 
> ...


so can you go into super saiyan mode


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 21, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> This one is with my two babies..
> We were fooling around when my girlfriend took the camera and take the picture, it frighten me a bit..
> 
> 
> ...


awww. i love the rodent family.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 21, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> so can you go into super saiyan mode
> I'd be the strongest there....Nothing can beat radioactivity...
> 
> QUOTEawww. i love the rodent family.


The black one IS naughty as hell....the white one was the best rat ever (he was so smart and nice, he understood his name, and knew when I was calling him)..

One big happy family...


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 21, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Holy hell. Is this THE REAL WILDWON?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOO! Man your a peice of shit (lol just kidding)! You made me lose the game!!! Damnit!


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanx Upperleft, (actually, they are rats...but the good ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

And here comes one very nice picture....This is taken in Orto Bar, it's a club in Slovenia where Girlfriend and I went for a concert, and the guy who took pictures for some magazine asked us if he can take a picture while we kiss..
This picture was so good that they used it for a cover..
I love this picture very much...





What do you think  of it?!


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 23, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Thanx Upperleft, (actually, they are rats...but the good ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both of your hairstyles are AWESOME o:

I could probably have something like that if I a) bothered to do anything besides brush and part my hair and b) had a huge bottle of hair gel/cement to do it with. That really is killer hair though.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanx, but you see, people think that doing mohawk is a difficult or something, My hair you see here is done in about 10 minutes or so (I use soap to make it stand and hairspray to make it harder)..Her hair was longer so it took almost half an hour..
After years of doing it, you become really good/fast at that..


----------



## Orc (Jun 23, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> (I use soap to make it stand and hairspray to make it harder)


Won't that be itchy? Just the thought of it makes me scratch my head. But I am intrigued... (though I have just gotten a haircut and my hair is shorter than ever).


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, I did have few of those "extreme" haircuts, but I never had any itchyness problems.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And after applying all that, I always smelled very nice.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm actually a very clean punk.....


----------



## WildWon (Jun 23, 2008)

YOU HAVE RATS TOO!

Funny really, this past Valentines day, thats what i got Wife® as my gift to her! We now have to Valentines Day Rats running around our place. Named Daisy & Tyres (...fuckin' hell, we love Spaced!). I'll hafta snag some pics of me and the ladies (both Daisy and Tyres are girly-girl rats... takes em 45 minutes to get ready to go out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Oh, and yea, that pic of you and the woman is stunning. If theres any way i can get ahold of a higher quality pic (i.e. msg it to me, or maybe email?) i'd love a copy of that for my wall.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 23, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Thanx, but you see, people think that doing mohawk is a difficult or something, My hair you see here is done in about 10 minutes or so (I use soap to make it stand and hairspray to make it harder)..Her hair was longer so it took almost half an hour..
> After years of doing it, you become really good/fast at that..



Yeah but I'm lazy and it takes me like 10 minutes to brush my hair as it is (gtes itchy as hell if I don't bursh it :|)


----------



## pikirika (Jun 24, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Semi-Drunk fuck....Few minutes after the picture was taken, I was done for that night.....And yes, that's the love of my life with me..


What's your drink? It looks kinda familiar to me, Calimocho/Kalimotxo (cheap red wine + coke) but hell! You are in Croatia.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 24, 2008)

Stop posting words.

We need MOAR pics......

Also this is me...if someone wants to say "but your not posting any pics so GTFO"
I already posted this pic....I don't see my self as a model so im not taking moar pictures..


Spoiler



Kais the third.My name is pronounced kice.Woot.







My doggy brutice.....

I have another dog lumpy,but im allergic to his fur....


----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2008)

pikirika said:
			
		

> What's your drink? It looks kinda familiar to me, Calimocho/Kalimotxo (cheap red wine + coke) but hell! You are in Croatia.


It _is_ cheap red wine plus coke.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We call it _bambus_ (meaning "bamboo").


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

WildWon, yes I have a rats for over a year now (almost a year and a half)..THey are great pets, very intelligent..
I'd like to see them on the picture.....
I'm glad you like the picture that much, it's my favorite picture, and anyone who has seen it, said it's really great..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@pikirika: That's exactly what we are drinking....Cheap wine and coke (I actually don't like to mix it, but drink clear wine from one bottle, and right after that a coke from other bottle)..But yes, we have that same drink in Croatia, and as Veho said, it's called babmus.....(I hate it, but it makes me drunk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Eternal Myst, shut up...we're having a great time here, don't tell us to stop talking..And we already saw that picture of yours, post something new!!





My full size....I'm huuuuge........


----------



## Endogene (Jun 24, 2008)

or she could be tiny


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

She is small (160 cm), but also, I'm BIG (198 cm)...

So, yes....big difference between us....


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

This image will self destruct in five minutes. I'm not kidding. >_> Don't ask why.



Spoiler


----------



## moozxy (Jun 24, 2008)

lol SAVED


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

>_< Why would you want to save it though?


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> lol SAVED


Who didn't save it?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

*facepalms*

By the way, this is not a trap! X3


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> *facepalms*
> 
> By the way, this is not a trap! X3


It's a trap!


----------



## moozxy (Jun 24, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> >_< Why would you want to save it though?


I don't know actually... only because of the fact that you said you were going to delete it I guess.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aah yes. :3 That's actually someone else.

...so why would I want to delete it again?

TO LEAVE ALL TRACES OF COURSE! Muwahaha. X3


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

....Is it really you?...I imagined you differently....
Is that "what should I ban him for" face?!


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 24, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> ....Is it really you?...I imagined you differently....
> Is that "what should I ban him for" face?!


X3 Nope. I just don't like smiling coz then it'd look like a grimace. XD

It is now...replaced. :3


----------



## The Worst (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

You're very cute The Worst..Could you come over here, and eat all the kids on my block..


----------



## Sephi (Jun 24, 2008)

I got lazy and used WinUp to quickly upload this picture from somewhere else (this is also in my profile)


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 25, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> lol SAVED



repost repost repost repost repost

I didn't see it ):


----------



## Minox (Jun 25, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*[trap]*


Spoiler










*[/trap]*


----------



## Killermech (Jun 25, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Clockwork Orange came to mind after I saw this picture.. hopefully you're not as violent


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 25, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. >_> Personally, I thought I looked better as a kitty.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 25, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice....you're the first one to mention it.....It surprised me, noone before did...
Yes this "outfit" was Clockwork Orange inspired, I like the book and the movie very much..(book has the last "deleted" chapter, that actually changes the whole story)..

And, no.....I'm not that violent...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm a nice guy...


----------



## lookout (Jun 25, 2008)

I thought he was nice guy? (below)



Spoiler


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry, but you figured out wrong...
He's a *Mr.* Nice Guy..
I'm just a nice guy!!!
You should know by now...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2008)

Time for me to post a pic I guess..... this one is from 2 years ago I think or so. Start of freshman year.








No I don't have a mullet or anything like that, the lighting is really bad, so it looks like I have more hair on my head.

I have another one from this last school year hanging about, I just need to find it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha, you look frightened, or even confused TeenDev...You have a round head, just like your avatar..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Here's mine another one:




The very same concert, where is that black/white picture taken (of me and my girlfriend kissing)..
Here, the concert is over, and I'm asking a Lead singer (Liz) to play one more song.....The hair looks almost like glowing...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2008)

my Mii avatar or my stickman bashing his head against the keyboard?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, I meant the head bashing one.....(although, this one looks like you too, as it actually IS you)..


----------



## luisrodl (Jun 26, 2008)

Well I am trying to use the BB Code help to post a pic and after 10 times trying I cannot get to work posting a pic. How exactly does it work?


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 26, 2008)

```
[img]URL HERE[/img]
```


----------



## WildWon (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, and Mr. Plutonij, just so you know (trying to downplay the creepiness of it), that pic of you and your woman kissing is now my desktop wallpaper at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And before anyone else questions it, yes, i've told him how badass a pic it is, and just because i had a quick wank to the Clockwork Orange style pic a few posts back... that doesn't make me a creepy stalker type.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 26, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Haha, you look frightened, or even confused TeenDev...You have a round head, just like your avatar..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've got a long thumb. Oh and while I'm at it, thanks for the coupon, everything went well and my micro is on its way.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Oh, and Mr. Plutonij, just so you know (trying to downplay the creepiness of it), that pic of you and your woman kissing is now my desktop wallpaper at work
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 haaaaahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Man, I think I pissed my pants a little bit......I have no problems with you using that pic as desktop, at the matter of fact, I'm deeply touched, and proud a bit...
But the other part of your post (your quick wank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), that could be a little weird.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@PizzaPasta: Well, my thumb probably grow every year a few inches or so, due to my radioactive nature.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I'm very glad that coupon didn't go to waste, that you used it.....Hope there will be no problems with shipment of Micro..BTW, which did you order, Famicom or some other color?!


----------



## moozxy (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha
Temper pics AKA "Toni Plutonij's photo vault".


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

well, as long as people accept my pictures good and nicely, I'll post them up......Once tI start to be boring, I'll stop...
And, this topic became slow, so I started to bring it back to life....(and I like looking at myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






POGO!!!!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 27, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> @PizzaPasta: Well, my thumb probably grow every year a few inches or so, due to my radioactive nature..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got the Famicom version and a copy of the Famicom Mini version of The Legend of Zelda. I'm trying to collect all of them so they can rot on my shelf and scare my girlfriend.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 27, 2008)

I've posted this picture in the other thread, but I figured, as I uploaded picture, I might as well place it here too..

My true nature:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2008)

That would make an awesome album cover.


----------



## Calafas (Jun 27, 2008)

Bad quality photo taken with webcam, but you get the idea.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 28, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> Bad quality photo taken with webcam, but you get the idea.



Chav, Emo or both?
I really can't tell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 28, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

>


awwwww~


----------



## Calafas (Jun 28, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Calafas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahah, erm, bit of both probably.

Or neither


----------



## T-hug (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is a pic of me from when I was in Spain I think a few years ago (only have a crappy cam on phone).



This is a pic of a couple of my tatoos.  The writing one was done by my mate with a gun from ebay lol.


----------



## littlestevie (Jun 28, 2008)

wow im scared to upload a pic of myself lol....... im like an odd one out here


----------



## Calafas (Jun 28, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> wow im scared to upload a pic of myself lol....... im like an odd one out here




Odd one out?    I'd say we have quite a diverse set of pictures here, , I doubt you'll be the odd one out of us.


----------



## layzieyez (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Westside (Jun 28, 2008)

layzieyez said:
			
		

>


If that's your daughter, then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awww....

If not... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Chris Hensen to the rescue!


----------



## Calafas (Jun 28, 2008)

layzieyez said:
			
		

>




Which one are you?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 28, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> wow im scared to upload a pic of myself lol....... im like an odd one out here



I uploaded a picture of me eating my GF's face...who is odd here?


----------



## science (Jun 28, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> littlestevie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me cause I fapped to it. JK, JKR FIREFOX!


----------



## layzieyez (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm the one that will kill anyone that tries anything funny with my daughter.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 28, 2008)

Me in my sportsclub, captain of my team


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 28, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't feel bad.

I've fapped to worse things.  Burning buildings, pictures of bagels, etc.


----------



## science (Jun 28, 2008)

LOL BAGELS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Here is me at my grad ceremony. I was scared shitless. I think my hand is blurry because it was shaking so much. And look how I am holding my diploma, I look like a retard


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 28, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> LOL BAGELS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol the way you're holding the diploma doesn't make you look like a retard.
I say its the suit that does it


----------



## The Worst (Jun 28, 2008)

"Salmon Arm Secondary"  





brb


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 28, 2008)

Taken two years ago (damn I was in eighth grade...)






If I could walk around like I was in a black metal band all day.... I totally would, and I would love every minute of it.


----------



## hankchill (Jun 28, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Taken two years ago (damn I was in eighth grade...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You scare children


----------



## m-dog (Jun 28, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

>




wow O.O your beautiful..are you a model?


----------



## hankchill (Jun 28, 2008)

m-dog said:
			
		

> Joujoudoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ladies and Gentlemen, GBAtemp's next stalker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Kidding!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 28, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Kidding!


...not


----------



## Hiratai (Jun 28, 2008)

Modes don't have double chins.

That is all.


----------



## m-dog (Jun 28, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> m-dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


verry funny where all laughing now hahahahahaha

No but i am allowed to say my onpinion right?


----------



## science (Jun 28, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> "Salmon Arm Secondary"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH SHI-


and FU MR EX CAL I BUR


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 28, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I try my hardest!


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 28, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> The Worst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No need to get all pissy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was only joking


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 28, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Me in my sportsclub, captain of my team




So, how does one play _Krachtball?_


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 28, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is the national sport of Kazachstan
Ask Westside for more info


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 28, 2008)

m-dog said:
			
		

> wow O.O your beautiful..are you a model?



Nope, not a model... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just an average person. Thanks for the compliments! Hehe.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 28, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> It is the national sport of Kazachstan
> Ask Westside for more info



It's an actual sport? I thought that it was just the name of some weird Soccer (futball, football, fusball, WHATEVER!) ball manufacturer. It was my attempt at being facetious. 

I guess I need to become more worldly.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 28, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just messing with ya.
I would assume that if it was in dutch or german, the meaning of whats on the ball would be strengthball.
Kracht=Strength/power in dutch


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 28, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh great, now you've embarrassed me. You'll rue the day, Xcalibur! YOU'LL RUE THE DAY!


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 28, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I'm hiring for the position of Nemesis now spikeyNDS isn't so active anymore.
You interested?


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jun 29, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much does it pay? The only currency I'm interested in are copies of Wolverine for NES and/or over-sized Punisher t-shirts. If you have any of the aforementioned than I'm sure we can come to an agreement.

EDIT: I'm surprised that I didn't get yelled at for that giant quote chain that I just dropped. Also, how does one play strengthball?


----------



## Satangel (Jun 29, 2008)

LOL, strengthball?
No, the name of the sport is Krachtbal, don't need to translate it, because it has never been out of Belgium!
It's a sport invented in Belgium about 50 years ago, and it has never been to any other country (as far as I know)
It's quite difficult to explain, but you have to score in the opponents goal by throwing the ball in there.
The ball I play with is 3 kilogramm, and the maximum is 4 kilogramm.


----------



## Calafas (Jun 29, 2008)

We've both just woken up.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2008)

This picture is somehow freaking me up Calafas..
Are you sure you're not EMO?!


----------



## Calafas (Jun 29, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> This picture is somehow freaking me up Calafas..
> Are you sure you're not EMO?!




Ahah, i'm not.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2008)

What's up with the hair then....I mean, it's your head, do whatever you want with it (I'm doing whatever I want), but if you're not emo, why would you want to look like one?!


----------



## Calafas (Jun 29, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> What's up with the hair then....I mean, it's your head, do whatever you want with it (I'm doing whatever I want), but if you're not emo, why would you want to look like one?!




Cause I dont like my ears.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No seriously, i dont, so my hair covers them up.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2008)

Haahaha..
Good enough for me......


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 29, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> We've both just woken up.



Who's the cute baby in the pic?


----------



## Calafas (Jun 29, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> Calafas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My sisters kid.

But everyone at home works, and nursery is expensive, so i look after him quite a bit.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 29, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Taken two years ago (damn I was in eighth grade...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the onyl band I've seen with makeup like that is Kiss...


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 29, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft. No, Just look up black metal. You'll see other bands that look like that.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 29, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> Joujoudoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a great brother to your sister for doing that for her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're a sweet guy!


----------



## Calafas (Jun 29, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> Calafas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And at the minute he has chickenpox (which you can see on his forehead in the pic), and im the only who has had it before, so i was the only one going near him at one point.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 29, 2008)

Let's see... me being really awesome with Guitar Hero:


Spoiler











Me on the far left in Portsmouth:


Spoiler











My favourite pic; me and my girl at school:


Spoiler


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2008)

The last one (with the girl) is really awesome.....You have a cute girl....and you both have a huge mouth..


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 29, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> The last one (with the girl) is really awesome.....You have a cute girl....and you both have a huge mouth..



Yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and that is in no way a bad thing I can assure you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2008)

I  believe you that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
I hope you both are using that "big mouth" feature in a good way..


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 29, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont get it...


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhh
you can hide stuff! I get it! nice one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PS: I can see up NeSchn's nose!!!!


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 30, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> PS: I can see up NeSchn's nose!!!!


Hehe, I know. It's nice and clean...


----------



## Toutatis (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## science (Jun 30, 2008)

Dude, change your avatar unless you want to get banned


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> ShadowXP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not...


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 30, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course he's not.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jun 30, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> Joujoudoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's lovely... You're a nice kid to do that for her.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 30, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ooooooohhh...

an innuendo! you can hide swords in your mouth!!!! now that one is just too obvious.


I need to post a pic of me... I bet you all think I look like a question mark...


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 30, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen black metal bands before mate, in pictures, videos, and live. Sometimes I do see bands with "death makeup" on, but it's never like that (except this one picture a local black metal band took they had that sort of stuff on but it was sort of a joke).
Other than that, Kiss is the only one with that much makeup that I've seen...


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 1, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Look at the guy on the right AND WEEP!!! (Jk, I am not mean but seriously, thats where I got the inspiration for that).


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 1, 2008)

ok, so you got me with that band.

but they still look a hell of a lot like Kiss.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 1, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> ok, so you got me with that band.
> 
> but they still look a hell of a lot like Kiss.


Lol, dude trust me and I can post tons of bands that wear corpse paint... Tons.


----------



## test84 (Jul 1, 2008)

got shaved my head 10days ago, wanted to post a pic for you guys.






Its one of the best pics I took myself.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 1, 2008)

you dont have any hair.




my uber sexy pic: HERE


----------



## WildWon (Jul 1, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> ShadowXP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow... more like
JUGGERNAUGTY!! AHAHAHHAHAHA
Ahahahahahaha;ha ahahahaha aha aha-....


Whew...



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA(ad nauseum)


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 2, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most bands are more like the guy in your avatar though, from my experience...


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## layzieyez (Jul 2, 2008)

I really dig the recipes in your blog.  I'll see if I can convince my wife to cook some.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jul 2, 2008)

layzieyez said:
			
		

> I really dig the recipes in your blog.  I'll see if I can convince my wife to cook some.



Nice! I was going to add strawberry shortcake, but I haven't had time to sit down and type out an entire recipe like that. Lol.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 3, 2008)

I just woke up.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 3, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> I just woke up.


thats what she said! oh snap!



do you sleep upside down?


----------



## Joujoudoll (Jul 3, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> I just woke up.



Word.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 3, 2008)

Great one, PizzaPasta!!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 3, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, I am Bruce Wayne.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 3, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruce wayne is batman...

He's not an actual BAT >_>


----------



## Hiratai (Jul 3, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post made my laugh so effin hard.


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 3, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sir, have you ever seen this guy?


----------



## WildWon (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey, its me, driving. Yesterday. By myself. I'm a safe driver.
Its for the new hair.
It'll be in liberty spike form, hopefully tonight.
Pics will follow.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah baby!! I've been waiting for this!!!
You look very though on this picture WildWon!! Harley Davidson would fit better than car!
Can't wait to see it in full size!


----------



## WildWon (Jul 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Yeah baby!! I've been waiting for this!!!
> You look very though on this picture WildWon!! Harley Davidson would fit better than car!
> Can't wait to see it in full size!



LOL well, i am 6'4" tall and about 230 lbs... not to mention a hairy beast. So i guess tough could describe my look. But in all reality, i'm a big ol' pussy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And i'm not so much of a Harley fan as a crotch rocket rider... but i'll make an acception. (hmm... acception... is that spelled right? Because i'm getting the little squigly red line under it saying its wrong... but everywhere i check online says its right. Hmm).

I might have to see about hopping on my buds Harley just to appease you at some point in the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: oh, and my hair shall be standing tomorrow for sure, but hopefully tonight if i can manage it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT2: Woooooo! 350 posts! 150 more for a big moment for me (as well as a possibly earth shattering moment to the livelyhood of the people on these boards  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 3, 2008)

I will await those pictures of Mohawk in full glory....so first time you get, be sure to post them up!!

And one quick question! You haven't had any problems on your work because of the Mohawk? For me, it was one of the bigger problems when I had it..

And this is really cool picture you have, it really made you look like some kind of thug..If you'll ever be around some big motorbike (chopper), take a picture, it would look great!


----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2008)

Me in Köln.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 4, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Hey, its me, driving. Yesterday. By myself. I'm a safe driver.
> Its for the new hair.
> It'll be in liberty spike form, hopefully tonight.
> Pics will follow.



You look like Scott Caan from Oceans Eleven in that racing scene that they go big truck against R/C car


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 4, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're my new favorite.

@Xcalibur: You callin' me a bat? Why I oughta...


----------



## Calafas (Jul 4, 2008)

Me and my girlfriend.   :]


----------



## WelshLadGriff (Jul 6, 2008)

You again. hiya =3






This is meh. Not the best but my hair..


----------



## WildWon (Jul 7, 2008)

And now...

The moment of truth.



Spoiler








OMG ITS HIM!!!



Oh, and i've wanted one for 20 years now.

Here's proof.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 7, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> And now...
> 
> The moment of truth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 7, 2008)

YEEEEEAAAAHHHH....That's it!!!






Looks great, what did you use WildWon?!

Great, great, great......now get yourself a studded leather jacket and bondage trousers...
You could even change the color of it, maybe a dayglow blond or maybe green!! (pink would fit the best, but don't tell anybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )..


----------



## science (Jul 7, 2008)

Haha young WildWon is cute!


----------



## WildWon (Jul 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> YEEEEEAAAAHHHH....That's it!!!
> 
> picture
> 
> ...


Yea, thats a 20+ year old photo now! What the hell happened to me?!


----------



## dice (Jul 7, 2008)

great look there wildwon


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 7, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> And now...
> 
> The moment of truth.
> 
> ...


----------



## WildWon (Jul 7, 2008)

Oi! Thanks guys! I was pretty pleased with it, but the positive feedback really helps as well! Now, if only there'd be an emoticon here with liberty spikes... my dreams would be fulfilled. unk:

EDIT: Oh, and i think Toni Plutonij would agree with me on that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (only his would have to be glow-y. And mine, well, wouldn't lol)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 7, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We really do need a unk: spiked emoticon!!

EDIT: A true face of destruction:


Spoiler


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 7, 2008)

HAHA! TONINATOR!


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 7, 2008)

Ya know WildWon you remind me alot of my brothers friend DJ.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 8, 2008)

I've been around here for so much time and I haven't posted any pics.A friend of mine took this pic around Christmas when we were on a three day field trip.


Spoiler










I'm the one in the middle.


----------



## dice (Jul 8, 2008)

I describe that pose as being "cool".


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 8, 2008)

Probably not as cool as the people around me but I just got bored so I decided to put up a picture.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 8, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I've been around here for so much time and I haven't posted any pics.A friend of mine took this pic around Christmas when we were on a three day field trip.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


aaww your cute :3


----------



## hankchill (Jul 8, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pfft, I'm cuter


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 9, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Probably not as cool as the people around me but I just got bored so I decided to put up a picture.




So that's the face of my enemy. Hey, wait! That's a house in the background! You told me you lived in a pyramid! What gives?


----------



## Noitora (Jul 9, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way I am!


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 10, 2008)

I am the world's worst self-photographer generally, but this one actually came out pretty nicely! It's a picture of me and my girlfriend (phone camera as usual)






I'm the one on the left, not the beautiful girl


----------



## Endogene (Jul 10, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> I am the world's worst self-photographer generally, but this one actually came out pretty nicely! It's a picture of me and my girlfriend (phone camera as usual)



which one are you?


----------



## Endogene (Jul 10, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how was what i asked offensive? i only asked which one of the two she was
when there are two people on a picture and someone says "that's me" its kinda hard to make out who exactly this person is


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 10, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> Endogene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ya sorry, its probably because I have long hair and when I first posted my picture up over a year ago people were joking that I looked like a girl. I was automatically assuming that everyone here knew by now that I am a guy (therefor I am the one on the left) but that was just me making stupid assumptions.

For future reference, mods, whenever someone responds to something of mine that you may deem "offensive" or "inappropriate" and it does not contain porn or warez or something else of that nature, do not delete it. I want to see what people are saying to me, thanks.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 10, 2008)

lol mew is girl

orc is girl too

as is i


----------



## JPH (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry Mewgia and Endogene


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 10, 2008)

Because he's a HE (on the left) and his girlfriend  is she (on the right)!!

Yeah Mewgia, the pic turned out just fine!! And you're not the worst self-photographer in the world (or at least not the only one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)..

EDIT: I'm  waaay late on response.........anyway....Mewgia, how come you look so tough on your avatar, but not so tough in your other pictures?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (just joking)


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Because he's a HE (on the left) and his girlfriend  is she (on the right)!!
> 
> Yeah Mewgia, the pic turned out just fine!! And you're not the worst self-photographer in the world (or at least not the only one
> 
> ...



you haven't seen my most recent self-pictures and you probably won't since they are superduper blurry and stuff like that. I only took them to send them my my girl because I was going away for a week and haven't seen her for longer (damn her mother D: )


----------



## Ducky (Jul 10, 2008)

I am here for 1 year and I didnt post a picture of me ... so there it is.



http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=meep8.bmp


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 11, 2008)

Ducky said:
			
		

> I am here for 1 year and I didnt post a picture of me ... so there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=meep8.bmp


You kinda look like young Jack Black from that Tenacious D movie lol


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 11, 2008)

Me like 2 years ago when I was 14.I didn't know english at the time,because it was my first visit to america.(Visit)
AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.....HALP! girlys are attacking me!


Spoiler



It looks kinda cute,and they gave me a flower,but my hair is awful.>_>








Last year>_>


Spoiler











A few months ago.OMG it's brutice!



Spoiler



*Note:*I started combing my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ewwwwww....what am I doing?...Everyone look at Nina!


Spoiler


----------



## Westside (Jul 11, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Me like 2 years ago when I was 14.I didn't know english at the time,because it was my first visit to america.(Visit)
> AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.....HALP! girlys are attacking me!
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit! Is that your sister? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So how are you doing, brother?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 11, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Holy shit! Is that your sister?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errr.....no thats not my sister.>_>
I wouldn't be_ touching_ my sister.>_>

....and Im doing fine.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 11, 2008)

You're really most EMO looking non-EMO guy ever.....And your sister looks EMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(j/k).....
Who's the EMO guy behind you on the second picture?

You skate?? Are you good?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 11, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> You're really most EMO looking non-EMO guy ever.....And your sister looks EMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


errrr....not my sister (>_


----------



## papyrus (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow you skate. that's nice. Now go skate.


----------



## Calafas (Jul 14, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sephi (Jul 14, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Calafas (Jul 14, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Calafas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Calafas (Jul 14, 2008)

Y'all think you've seen emo me?   Haha, now you have.  (and with shorter hair!)


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 14, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> Y'all think you've seen emo me?   Haha, now you have.  (and with shorter hair!)


EMO


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 14, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Calafas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd


----------



## Calafas (Jul 14, 2008)

Ah well, I can think of worse things to be called.   My hair, my clothes, i'm happy, so meh.


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey people think I'm goth/emo all the time because I dress in all black every day and am very quiet. But I'm not!


Also, has tinymonkeyt ever put a picture of her up? Maybe she really is emo O:


----------



## PBC (Jul 15, 2008)

Why is Emo still happening??!! Damn it all, I was Emo for like 4 months 6 years ago when it wasn't all jet black hair choppy hair, eye liner and tight jeans...but within those 4 months I realized that emo = trend = stupid. Emo as a music is a mislabel implying that other music is non-emotional?? pffffttt. I figure it would be over by now tho!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 15, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Also, has tinymonkeyt ever put a picture of her up? Maybe she really is emo O:


hrmm.
but people have seen a certain pic of me..


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut?

can I see this pic?


----------



## science (Jul 15, 2008)

tiny tell us what the whole story is, I just hear you bad mouth bob but I am not sure what really went down


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 15, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm i dunno where it went
but. its. not. very. nice.
i could say its an illegal pic
because no one cept one person was supposed to see it
...no. its not my naked or anything.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 15, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fix'd for real this time.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey hey Temper freaks. I just got back from Montana yesterday (from Wife®'s friend's wedding). We had a GREAT time (montana was a lot better than i thought it could be), and i'll have a longer writeup about the what all was going on for that weekend, but for now, here are two pics (lol the only two we took that have me in it LOL) of myself with The Nuclear Boys (a long time group of friends, which i was inducted into during our trip! more about that later) which i think at least ONE Temper might be interested in hearing about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soooooooo...

pic 1


Spoiler








First shot of the Nuclear Boys. Wanted to get em all in one, but there were a couple at the bar, hence a second pic.

Oh, i'm on the far right... mohawk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






and
pic 2


Spoiler








And theres Roscoe and his bro... they were busy drinking when the first pic happened lol. Again, i have teh hawk.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 15, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> pic 2
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



HOLY SHIT! Is that Dante from Clerks?


----------



## WildWon (Jul 15, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL no, but look at Pic 1. Third face from the right. Doesn't he look like a younger Val Kilmer? I'll see about finding more pics.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 15, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God, you're right. That's crazy, do you call him Iceman and give him the cold shoulder for being a total dick to Maverick? I would.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 15, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> [God, you're right. That's crazy, do you call him Iceman and give him the cold shoulder for being a total dick to Maverick? I would.



HAHA oddly enough, he used to play pro Hockey, then moved to a AAA team in Montana years back, which is where he met the now groom.  Just ironic that he looks like Iceman, and used to be an ice-man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yes, a stretch... but still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 15, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Hey hey Temper freaks. I just got back from Montana yesterday (from Wife®'s friend's wedding). We had a GREAT time (montana was a lot better than i thought it could be), and i'll have a longer writeup about the what all was going on for that weekend, but for now, here are two pics (lol the only two we took that have me in it LOL) of myself with The Nuclear Boys (a long time group of friends, which i was inducted into during our trip! more about that later) which i think at least ONE Temper might be interested in hearing about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that me you're  talking about?!


----------



## WildWon (Jul 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Haha, great name for the band Nuclear Boys!!!! Have you told them that you have radioactive friend who's  a punk,  and plays in a band too?!
> 
> And awesome pictures, I hope  there are some pictures with the hawk in big..So it's visible better........
> How did the "elderly" react to  you?
> ...



Firstly: of course its you i was talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the group, its not a band. They've been long term friends (15+ years) and thats just what they call themselves. They have Nuclear symbols on each of their vehicles, and jerseys w/ the the Nuclear Boys name, a symbol, they're personal name on the back with their numbers. As well, they give out points to each other for doing completely stupid/pointless/dangerous pranks/stunts. One guy got 2 points because the day before his wedding, he got a nuclear symbol tattoo'd on his chest. I got inducted in (and got a point!) for tea-bagging some dirt in a fireplace in the middle of the desert of Montana. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, those are the only two pics that have me in it from our camera (i was taking all the pics). There are a bunch of pics coming from other people though (including the professional photographer that wanted to be a pic of me and Wife® due to my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Theres also a wonderful one in front of a bar of me kissing my Mrs. It very loosely reminds me of your pic w/ your lady at the show.  I mean, i saw it on the lady's camera... and i was rather shit-faced... but i thought it looked good after she took it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We'll see what it REALLY looks like LOL


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 15, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Hey hey Temper freaks. I just got back from Montana yesterday (from Wife®'s friend's wedding). We had a GREAT time (montana was a lot better than i thought it could be), and i'll have a longer writeup about the what all was going on for that weekend, but for now, here are two pics (lol the only two we took that have me in it LOL) of myself with The Nuclear Boys (a long time group of friends, which i was inducted into during our trip! more about that later) which i think at least ONE Temper might be interested in hearing about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure why but to me you sort of look like Jake Gylenhaal but with more hair....


----------



## dice (Jul 15, 2008)

lol in both pics it looks like your head's about to explode


----------



## CPhantom (Jul 18, 2008)

haha, 'kay.









ColossalCon '08, hahaha.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 18, 2008)

CPhantom said:
			
		

> haha, 'kay.



You posin'?


----------



## acoustic.digital (Jul 19, 2008)

i'm the tall guy on the right.




This is a real bad pic taken from a real bad photographer in the audience of one of my shows I played with an orchestra.




A real old pic that is apparently 5 years old; taken during a rehearsal.


----------



## klown07 (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, here is the face behind the klown.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 20, 2008)

^ gangsta mthrnite ^


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 20, 2008)

I like the hat klown07, I like it very much!!


----------



## klown07 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks, i have a collection of Fedora hats. This one got stolen lol. Eventually I'll post pics of my wife and I together, which by the way is about 8 or 9 weeks pregnant!! I'm gonna be a dad^^


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2008)

I just saw this thread on the frontpage and figured: 'Why not give your fellow tempers some updated pics of yourself?'

So, here you go:









Edited the last one sometime ago and since I've had a hdd crash last week, I couldn't find one showing my face, but you can look here if you wanna get a better glimpse -> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=476...st&p=607645




			
				klown07 said:
			
		

> Thanks, i have a collection of Fedora hats. This one got stolen lol. Eventually I'll post pics of my wife and I together, which by the way is about 8 or 9 weeks pregnant!! I'm gonna be a dad^^


Congratulations mate!


edit: pics were broken


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 21, 2008)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> I just saw this thread on the frontpage and figured: 'Why not give your fellow tempers some updated pics of yourself?'
> 
> So, here you go:
> 
> ...



I want that hoodie does it zip all the way up?


----------



## science (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## klown07 (Jul 22, 2008)

ok, here are a few more pics, this time with my wife.

*Clickables*


----------



## The Teej (Jul 22, 2008)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> I just saw this thread on the frontpage and figured: 'Why not give your fellow tempers some updated pics of yourself?'
> 
> So, here you go:
> 
> ...



Are your eyes that pixelated in real life or is that just a photoshop job?


----------



## rishard10212 (Jul 23, 2008)

average scenester.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 24, 2008)

rishard10212 said:
			
		

>



Fun-Tastic shirt. MSI = kickass family learn-time fun.

Gotta throw their shit onto a cd for work. That'd be a fast day.

PS. you look like a combination of a guy i work with, and an old friend by the name of Disco. I'm 99% sure you aren't either of them, but still.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 24, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> She is small (160 cm), but also, I'm BIG (198 cm)...
> 
> So, yes....big difference between us....



Old quote, but i didn't see it first time through. 

We're about the same height, and our women are about the same height lol. We both have two rats, and some similarities going in hair.

Wait... i'm not a dupe account of you, am i? (OR THE OTHER WAY AROUND?! WTF!!??)

 Whoa... 

EDIT:
eww... sorry for a double post style there. Forgot i was the last to comment, then i hit "quote." Hmm, and that Posts Merged thing didn't happen. Sorry


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, some awkward similarities are happening here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe, we are twin brothers separated at birth, and sent away on the different sides of Earth, but the destiny got our paths crossed!!

..and seeing how you're actually from right behind me!! it's hard for me to be dupe account of you!!
It would be other way around!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah, post merging doesn't work for me ether!


----------



## Noitora (Jul 24, 2008)

Here are two pics I took some days ago for my Hi5:


Spoiler


----------



## rishard10212 (Jul 25, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> rishard10212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Yeah MSI is kickass.

but, no i dont work nor is my name disco.


----------



## PuyoDead (Jul 28, 2008)

Time for another exciting episode of picture time!






I work at Lenscrafters, and those suckers are +18.25. Firestarters, to be sure.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 28, 2008)

PuyoDead said:
			
		

> Time for another exciting episode of picture time!
> 
> "AHHH that picture scared the fuck outta me" pic
> 
> I work at Lenscrafters, and those suckers are +18.25. Firestarters, to be sure.



Well, i have to say, that is one scary-assed, awesome pic... in the most disturbing of ways. That needs to be someone's (your?) avy. 

ps. kickass chops there, killer.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 29, 2008)

rishard10212 said:
			
		

> average scenester.



you remind me of pete wentz (from fall out boy)


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 31, 2008)

afrroooooooooooooooooooo~


----------



## Lazycus (Jul 31, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

>



The #1 afro in Vancouver


----------



## Searinox (Aug 2, 2008)

It's time for... the very many faces of Searinox! 8D

"Boo! Get out of the thread moron!"

*BLAST BURN*

...STFU >XD









Want more? Don't hesitate! CLICK NOW!

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/Char...Some_A_This.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/Char...XD/DSC03845.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/Char...Me_AdminWTF.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/Char...XD/IM000058.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/Char...ll_In_Mouth.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y249/Char...%20XD/Me_CS.jpg

Bless me Father, for I am one sick mofo. o.=.O


----------



## lagman (Aug 4, 2008)

Baby lagman and his mother..nature. ZING!


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## wchill (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't get what this is about


----------



## hankchill (Aug 4, 2008)

wchill said:
			
		

> I don't get what this is about



Isn't it pretty damn obvious? This post doesn't even deserve a reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But for the challenged, we're posting pictures of ourselves to share with each other so we have an idea of what our community looks like. We're more that just an 'internet forum', we're a family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eh~heh.

Now pics or GTFO.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 4, 2008)

Nicely said hankchill..Now, it's been a while since the last time I've posted pictures......I'll try to find something interesting, and post it.....

See ya soon!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 4, 2008)

^^^
In the recording studio.


And Silent Sniper that afro pwns!


----------



## moozxy (Aug 5, 2008)

We're Dinosaurs!


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 5, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> ^^^
> In the recording studio.
> 
> 
> And Silent Sniper that afro pwns!


ty =D

lol, your hair isnt long enough >.< GROW IT LONGER =]


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I do, I look like a women. So I would rather not. I need to get it cut actually.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 5, 2008)

grow a beard


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

NeSchn, is that bed mattress behind you, as improvised sound isolator? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember when we did such things to isolate our rehearsal rooms, we also  used those egg boxes..


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> NeSchn, is that bed mattress behind you, as improvised sound isolator?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lulz, Yeah. It was really ghetto but the final recording (which I got today) came out really fucking good.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 5, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Lulz, Yeah. It was really ghetto but the final recording (which I got today) came out really fucking good.


Really, any chance on sharing it?
I'd really like to hear it......My cousin likes metal, so from time to time, when I'm with him, we listen to  some metal  music.......

I'll give you a critique!!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already have a topic with the unmastered copy, I'll dig it up.

Here it is!

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=95905

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, I'm at work now...but be sure I'll check it out...........


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Aug 6, 2008)

edit: pic was gay, removed it


----------



## WildWon (Aug 6, 2008)

And here's a pic taken in Montana at the wedding Wife® was in.

Shhh, don't tell her this is here. I _JUST_ got the link... so you guys are seeing it before her! *shhhhhhh*

Heeeeeere's the WildWons!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

WEEEEEEEEEEE...FREAKIN' GREAT PICTURE.....you two cutes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You always look a bit psychotic!! Like  your smile!...and  spikes are great!!!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> WEEEEEEEEEEE...FREAKIN' GREAT PICTURE.....you two cutes!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well... maybe there's a reason for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yea, i'm leaning over in that pic, but if you take into account the arc of my back, you can see we have the same hight ratio of you and yours. A little weird, no?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 6, 2008)

Maybe you're my far away twin  brother or something?!?!

We really do have some similarities........We are both  cool  as hell (yay, an oxymoron)....


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 7, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> And here's a pic taken in Montana at the wedding Wife® was in.
> 
> Shhh, don't tell her this is here. I _JUST_ got the link... so you guys are seeing it before her! *shhhhhhh*
> 
> Heeeeeere's the WildWons!


Awesome WildWons, You even did the spikes for your wedding. Thats straight up awesome!


----------



## distorted.freque (Aug 7, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> And here's a pic taken in Montana at the wedding Wife® was in.
> 
> Shhh, don't tell her this is here. I _JUST_ got the link... so you guys are seeing it before her! *shhhhhhh*
> 
> Heeeeeere's the WildWons!


I just had to go awwwww at this one. ^^ You're wife is awfully pretty. :3 (And the spikes are awesome! >)


----------



## WildWon (Aug 7, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Awesome WildWons, You even did the spikes for your wedding. Thats straight up awesome!
> QUOTE(distorted.frequency @ Aug 6 2008, 11:27 PM) I just had to go awwwww at this one. ^^ You're wife is awfully pretty. :3 (And the spikes are awesome! >)



Heh thanks guys! Yea, i think she's pretty too. With that, she can cook, and is a gamer... which is why shes Wife® now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had talked to the bride and groom a couple of days just before the ceremony asking if its cool that my hair would be spiked, and they LOVED the idea. One of he groomsmen came up to me at the wedding, he had longer hair then the rest (but not *long*, just past his chin), and said "Heh, thanks! Finally someone else has 'the weird hair'!" Being in Montana, apparently "long hair" is weird, so the spikes were the new hotness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The guy that said it was Roscoe, which, if you look back in this thread a little, hes the older of the two in one of the wedding pics.

Man, i need to get back out there sometime soon. Those guys were a riot.

EDIT: (about Wife®) oh, and also, we saw Hostel on a date. We walked out and she said "Man, i was hoping for that to be gorier." Had i had a ring in my pocket, we would have been engaged that moment!


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 7, 2008)

This is a ShadowXP.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 7, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> This is a ShadowXP.



AHHHH OMGZ!!! FLOATING-HEADXP!!!! WITH LOTS OF CEILING SPACE!!! AHHHHHH!!!
*dies*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 7, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> This is a ShadowXP.


..hmmmm. I see no shadow in this picture..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WildWon, any chance of the profile picture with the spikes up?!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> WildWon, any chance of the profile picture with the spikes up?!



Methinks i'm going to take one of the spiked pics, and photochop the hell out of it. Not so much that i'm a robot underneath, but that could be a fun little project to mimic someone else's profile pic


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 7, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Who are you speaking of!!

I want to meat such a wonderful person!!

(you copycat, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 7, 2008)

wow, there are some emo's at gbatemp.

Look out, here are my beautifull pictures:


----------



## WildWon (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh noes! The truth is out!



Spoiler











EDIT: Put it behind the spoiler tag. Don't want to ruin my twist ending for anyone.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 7, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> wow, there are some emo's at gbatemp.
> 
> Look out, here are my beautifull pictures:


ACK! Scene boys!!! RUN AWAY!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 7, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> wow, there are some emo's at gbatemp.
> 
> Look out, here are my beautifull pictures:



Stunning photoshop skittles right there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--

other topic: is there a difference between emo and scene?  Or is that like the difference between Rockabilly & Dieselbilly?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 7, 2008)

I was hoping that your mind is played/runned by the bunny!!

You haven't dissapointed!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 7, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> wow, there are some emo's at gbatemp.
> 
> Look out, here are my beautifull pictures:


I want to know how to shop a photo like that!

EMO...haha..

I'm cruel..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







no, I'm not..


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 7, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> And here's a pic taken in Montana at the wedding Wife® was in.
> 
> Shhh, don't tell her this is here. I _JUST_ got the link... so you guys are seeing it before her! *shhhhhhh*
> 
> Heeeeeere's the WildWons!



You're a badass
spikes in a wedding? how much badass can you get?


----------



## Sephi (Aug 7, 2008)

New pic of me.











Spoiler: Me with magic hair













edit: added spoiler


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 7, 2008)

I love you Sephi!


----------



## fateastray (Aug 7, 2008)

If you're a -really- old-skool rmxp user, you might know me as Xk8... =p


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> http://i35.tinypic.com/2nw3ne1.gif




your hair is very sexy...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 7, 2008)

I  think you're far more sexy TeenDev!!
We need more pics of you!


----------



## OsCatalepticos (Aug 7, 2008)

dont post here often but... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






put in spoilers as to not blind you guys. =/



Spoiler: No Glasses













Spoiler: Glasses


----------



## Calafas (Aug 7, 2008)

Hiding My Hair




And this is why


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 8, 2008)

@Calafas, dude, you're the same as that silent/nihilistic guy from Little Miss Sunshine!!

EDIT:


Spoiler










That guy in the middle!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's one of me actually looking friendly!


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 9, 2008)

So you all like my talent on photoshop? It's great isn't it?

To the one who asked question about the difference between emo's and scene-kids: (showing my awesome photoshop talent again.)
this is an emo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this is scene:


----------



## Endogene (Aug 9, 2008)

i dont get it wabsta they both look like morons...

edit: how do i keep them appart?


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 9, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> i dont get it wabsta they both look like morons...


But you're french.


----------



## Endogene (Aug 9, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Endogene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



niet echt

edit: looks like you missed my edit


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 9, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you're dutchfrenchbrithish (what are you?)

Look, this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is an emo.
and, this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is scene.
See the difference now?


----------



## Endogene (Aug 9, 2008)

nope they both still look like i want to hit them, might just be me though ^^

puurbloed


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 9, 2008)

Scene boys are stupid they are the ones that dress up all ghetto and tough and sing in death metal bands (they are really gay!). All scene boys are stupid, emos are stupid. They need to find something else to follow sometime soon or they are all going to self-destruct in 60 seconds, and no one will miss them.

End of story, next pictures please.


----------



## lagman (Aug 9, 2008)

Go fight on myspace guys, seriously, I lot of chat has been allowed in this thread, don't ruin it.


----------



## Gore (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's me with my awesome new rocketfish gaming headset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Spoiler


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 9, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Here's one of me actually looking friendly!


Awwww, my thug TrolleyDave......finally, I was waiting to see your face....

Now give me one unfriendly looking!!


----------



## Killermech (Aug 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just find one of his previous ones.. he's mean looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



About time I see you smiling Trolley, now I don't have to be scared anymore


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao You might not want to look at the pic above this reply then!


----------



## The Worst (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> That pics not bad, I've got a couple where you can actually see the battle scars on my face. I'll post one of them up if you want.


Yeah, you do look a bit disturbing on that picture..Please, if you can,  put the scared one  up!!
I'd like to see it......I'm glad you're my friend, wouldn't want you for an enemy..


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 10, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

>


you look like the beavis/buttface guy

just noticed, you have rick astley hair!

or the proclaimers hair...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hard to believe such a nice guy looks like that eh! lol Here's another more recent pic of me.  If you look at the left corner of my mouth you can see a scar running down, my right eyesocket is a little bit mangled and I have a sunken right cheekbone.  There's also a permanent lump on the right side of my head but the picture doesn't quite capture it I don't think.  There's loads of little scars that don't get caught cos of the flash.






My hands used to be covered in loads of little scars but I'm just looking now and most have disappeared over time, there's still one or two.  The two worst scars I've got are a puncture wound on my right arm bicep and a puncture wound (philips head screwdriver shaped! lol) on my right knee just under the kneecap.  Don't try that at home kids!

Oh yeah, and just to show you I'm a nice guy here's some pictures I drew! lol


----------



## Gore (Aug 10, 2008)

OsCatalepticos said:
			
		

> dont post here often but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since there was just a normal one, and then one with cool shades, I figured it'd be hilarious if I Gaijan4koma'd it.





i would give me a medal for this.
maybe I'm biased though.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit man, what were you doing?!
Looks really hardcore..that "smiley" one is most disturbing..
Are you in fights so often or you train something, or it's some natural thing you do every morning?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mean, what the fu**? Why are you so scarred and bruised?

And I really do think you're nice........


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Shit man, what were you doing?!
> Looks really hardcore..that "smiley" one is most disturbing..
> Are you in fights so often or you train something, or it's some natural thing you do every morning?!?!
> 
> ...



lmao I was just a victim of my surroundings mate.  I was an English kid in Wales in the 80's and back then the Welsh haaaated the English with a redneck passion.  I'm not really the kind of guy that likes to be pushed around so I got into lots of fights.  Unfortunately as is anywhere the better you get the more that want to try their luck, and the more scared they get of you the more dirty tactics they use to try to beat you.  Don't get me wrong I'm a big fan of Martial Arts and don't mind a good ruck, but really only if it's 2 blokes duking it out who are roughly equal skill.  Otherwise it's just scrapping.  Heh, one thing I will say is it hasn't harmed my ability to attract the opposite sex any but I wouldn't recommend going that route if you have problems! lol

And just to keep it on topic here is a picture of me before I looked like somebody who would sell your babies on eBay :


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, now I understand why you said that you don't need a tattoos, you look enough though as it is..

On this young picture your eyes and nose are the same as you look now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, I guess you're a good guy to have around in a need..Are you a football fan? (I saw a movie about english football of 80's, eh, wasn't much of a football.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But there was always blood on the teraces)


----------



## dice (Aug 10, 2008)

me as a young'un


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2008)

Normal:





WildWon 2:





Ummm... Big Mouth?:





Lulz, these pics rock!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 10, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Ummm... Big Mouth?:



lmao That one looks great!


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 11, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> WildWon 2:


HERE COMES THE CRIMSON CHIN!






so if neschn=blackmetalhead+supar dupar hero+drummer+hair not long enough then.... wtf?


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 11, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lulz, I am a very strange person.


----------



## OsCatalepticos (Aug 12, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> Since there was just a normal one, and then one with cool shades, I figured it'd be hilarious if I Gaijan4koma'd it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao. you get two medals


----------



## WildWon (Aug 13, 2008)

Me. At work. Right now.


----------



## Killermech (Aug 13, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Me. At work. Right now.
> 
> PIC



You look really bored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is that a scar on your left cheek? Been a naughty boy and been getting into knife fights lately?


----------



## WildWon (Aug 13, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> You look really bored
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was caught in the middle of a monkey knife fight 8 years ago. Either that or it was a snowboarding accident which i fell into another person and caught her board with  my cheek.

Your choice


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 13, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> The Worst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That isn't The Worst....
if you check the image source its from a humor website, it's a photoshopped pic of someone that makes them look like beavis...


----------



## The Worst (Aug 13, 2008)

lies.


that's me, scouts honor.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Me. At work. Right now.


WEEEEE.......Wanna come here and hang out with me,  I'd even ditch my job, and we can go out with our Wives, and just have a laugh!!
You look like one hell of a man, you don't have any problems at work with your hawk?!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 13, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, we should all hang out. It'd be a good time.

Yes, in fact, i am one hell of a man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

And no problems today! Asked my two managers, they thought it'd be fun, and my area manager even emailed the head of the art department, and he saw nothing wrong with it. Hell, my one manager (a chick named Tori) told me we should have Mohawk Wednesdays (wed. is the busiest day of the week. I had 3 people say they were happy i did this today, it made their day.!)


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 13, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of place do you work at?


----------



## CorruptJon (Aug 14, 2008)

Like 1 year old.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 14, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> What kind of place do you work at?



I'm a graphic designer at a nationally (US) distributed magazine


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 14, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What magazine is this?


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Aug 15, 2008)

edit: pic was gay, removed it


----------



## silent sniper (Aug 20, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Me. At work. Right now.


thats awesome, wonder what yer hair looks like w/o the gel or hairspray or w/e it is u use


----------



## WildWon (Aug 20, 2008)

I use elmer's glue lol (seriously, it holds like a champ, and comes out with water. it works wonders).

There's a pic somewhere back in this thread of me driving w/ the hair down, so you can find it there. I'm a lazy bastard or i'd find it myself


----------



## dice (Aug 21, 2008)

mind if I ask where you got that scar from? makes your appearance more "interesting"


----------



## WildWon (Aug 21, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> mind if I ask where you got that scar from? makes your appearance more "interesting"



It was either 

A. from a monkey knife fight, 

or

B. possible falling at the bottom of a slope, and catching someone else's snowboard to the face.

A just sounds better, but B actually happened. Popped open a good 1/4in. Apparently bone was exposed. I wasn't knocked out at all, but i watched 4 other people (heavy duty boarders) cringe at the site of my face, so when asked if i wanted to see it, my response was, "Hell no."


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey guys, are you ready for some of my pics again..there will be quite few of them, and there are all kinds of them......





This is taken after I got my high-school diploma..

*Posts Merged*

New one up!!




I'm drinking Scotch at the wedding (not mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

JPH Edit: Please don't double post, homie

EDIT: I thought it will merge!! sorry,  won't do that again!! BTW, why aren't posts merging? I  noticed it works only if you write second post shortly after the first one!

JPH Edit: No worries


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 31, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> me as a young'un



Nice photo from last year XD
j/k I know you are a Tank now dicey.

Here is me in all my pierced glory!:


----------



## pikirika (Sep 1, 2008)

Me & the plant. RnR!


----------



## moozxy (Sep 3, 2008)

Who wears Short Shorts?
Pikirika wears Short Shorts.


----------



## science (Sep 3, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Who wears Short Shorts?



science wears short shorts!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 3, 2008)

_I'm too sexy for my shorts too sexy for my shorts, too sexy for my short shorts..._






BTW, great picture science....It looks like you fall out of the '70 or '80  movie.....It's raining men!!!


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 4, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do not put up any more pictures of you in short-shorts, please.

My eyes want to kill themselves D:


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 4, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats only true if science was the person on the left


----------



## science (Sep 4, 2008)

MEGALOL






Believe it or not, there is one worse than this.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Sep 4, 2008)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> A more recent photo taken mere minutes ago:


hey youre not Arnold!!! YOU FRAMED HIM


----------



## JPH (Sep 5, 2008)

LOL, science, those pictures grossed the fuck out of me.






I zoomed in and took this a few nights ago after I got hit in the eye. I kicked my friend in the mouth while we were swimming, so he was swinging at me when I popped up from under water and he whacked me with a plastic baseball in the eye. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Doesn't hurt (and he didn't intend to hit me there anyway), but I hate going to school with a blackeye.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 5, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still doubt it

REAL WAY:
if he was last man on earth with girls that couldn't hear, see, or feel


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 5, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> MEGALOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should be arrested for torturing people without being a part of the government Science


----------



## miruki (Sep 5, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> MEGALOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to see the worse one! :3

Short shorts are shoooort! *__* me loves them short shorts! Seriously, science, you're so uber smexy in them! XD


----------



## science (Sep 5, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> I want to see the worse one! :3
> 
> Short shorts are shoooort! *__* me loves them short shorts! Seriously, science, you're so uber smexy in them! XD



No no no no nooooo its so bad! K maybe later I'll post it


----------



## miruki (Sep 5, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> miruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just send it to me only, then I've got something to blackmail you!

Tomorrow I shall post some pictures of myself too. *nods*


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin' stoic: 







Bein' sleezy (alchy):


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

You're some chiller PizzaPasta, aren't you?

miruki, I was waiting to see some of your pictures.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




science...............post that worst one, RIGHT AWAY!!


----------



## moozxy (Sep 5, 2008)

Science, are they perhaps on your Facebook?
*goes to look*

EDIT:
Okay I can only find pictures of your nipl


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm so cool.


----------



## miruki (Sep 5, 2008)

So, uh, yeah.. since I lost most of my pictures because of my boyfriends stupidity (he killed my HDD) I don't have many pictures to choose from.

And since I'm completely, totally unphotogenic, I don't have any recent pictures which I like enough to show others.. XD 

SO.. that said, first of all the most recent one:




it's about a year old and I look basically like that, just my hair being pretty different now. I have a fringe and it's much longer and uh, yeah. XD And I have to redye it pink again. *nods*

next one is a proof that my hair usually is pink for reals:




that one was taken about 4 years ago when I was 18 by a acquaintance of my dad who is a professional photographer, but he sucked, I didn't like him, I couldn't relax, he said stupid things and so this is the only awesome pic he made at all. Boo. At least I didn't have to pay for it. XD

And next one is me with blonde hair and lots of bags, because I was the only one who didn't dare riding the free fall tower, so everyone made me look after their stuff.. D:






I have a few rather silly pictures and some webcam pics which I could show, if anyone wants to see them at all (you could easily access them simply by browsing through my apache-webspace-thingy too XD). But I think these are enough for now to get an image of me. XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

hehe...I kinda pictured you differently....The closest would be the second one..
Very cool picture BTW..Great color, how long does it stay looking bright like that..whenever I dyed my hair blue, the color would wash off after week or so..to fast..

I'd like to see more, for sure..


I'm not  sure if I posted pic here before ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but here I am....this is me:


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2008)

Where was that taken? Somewhere on the coast?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Jep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Prosika, it's a part of the old (closed) highway near Pirovac, the city between Vodice and Zadar..
You ask because of the wall behind me?


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> You ask because of the wall behind me?


Yes, and the olive tree  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My grandparents are from the island Prvi? (that's a few miles from Pirovac), so I spend my summer holidays there. 


EDIT: Me in a crevice.


----------



## miruki (Sep 5, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> hehe...I kinda pictured you differently....The closest would be the second one..
> Very cool picture BTW..Great color, how long does it stay looking bright like that..whenever I dyed my hair blue, the color would wash off after week or so..to fast..
> 
> I'd like to see more, for sure..


Heh, nice braces you got on your trousers... XD

And, hehe, yeah I am actually very normal lookin'ish.. except for the hair colour XD

when you dye it blonde before it stays that bright for about 3-4 weeks, then it turns to strawberryblonde.. XD so basically you have to redye it every months, which is pretty annoying and I keep slacking off on that.. also, when you're pregnant / breastfeading you can't dye your hair, so I had it brown for about 2 years, then I tried dying it bright red which turned out to orange instead (see the Pepsi-hugging pic)

Now some webcampic spam:













and on of my fav pics ever because it was such a stupid idea:




that maid dress actually belonged to a guy friend of mine which he lend me that evening.. XDDD he looks way more awesome in it than I did tho. XD Aaaand... the other girl is one of my friends who got rather large boobs so I was like: "OHH SIMONE! Your boobs are so big I could place my beer between them and it won't fall down!" so I forced her to try it.. and then we tried if drinking it like that would be possible too. And lol, notice how bright red the face of the guy in the bg turned! HAHA! XDD And look how well my cow-socks go with the outfit! (also, I had to waer a splint on my arm because I masturbated too much broke my arm some weeks before on a concert because I thought the moshpit looked lots of fun XD)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, we actually spend summers very near each other....Sadly, this year was the first year without the sea for me....That stupid Public Notary job... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pictures are great, you have few very very good web-cam pictures..
I actually quite like your hair..



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> and on of my fav pics ever because it was such a stupid idea:
> 
> that maid dress actually belonged to a guy friend of mine which he lend me that evening.. XDDD he looks way more awesome in it than I did tho. XD Aaaand... the other girl is one of my friends who got rather large boobs so I was like: "OHH SIMONE! Your boobs are so big I could place my beer between them and it won't fall down!" so I forced her to try it.. and then we tried if drinking it like that would be possible too. And lol, notice how bright red the face of the guy in the bg turned!
> Haaahaha..
> ...


Yeah masturbating......ermmm....moshpit can do that to  girl.....I love being in the pit, pogo and kick and everything, but hate when girls do it, because it's actually too violent..
What concert was it?

EDIT2:
Me blonde before blue:





Me blue:





Me blue and radioactive:


----------



## The Worst (Sep 5, 2008)

@science:  for the love of god, please refrain from posting anymore pictures like that


@PizzaPasta:  put a shirt on


@Veho:  take your shorts off


@Miruki:  Good form!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 5, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> *pictures*


Hot mama, as always.  ;P


----------



## miruki (Sep 5, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Is there an animal in that cage in the background......looks like a hamster cage or something!!
> [...]
> I love being in the pit, pogo and kick and everything, but hate when girls do it, because it's actually too violent..
> What concert was it?
> ...


Bwaha, but you already saw them, you sweet talker!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 5, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> Doomsday Forte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kekeke!


----------



## Dingler (Sep 5, 2008)

'tis I! (awesome haircut is awesome!)











The day after the "haircut" - not so funny anymore...






This is where I belong






Festivals make you do stuff...


----------



## Hit (Sep 5, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Me. At work. Right now.


Nice way to go to work, lol
I love the haircut, but wouldn't do it my self


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 5, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Me. At work. Right now.


Nice way to go to work, lol
I love the haircut, and I wish I could look like that at my work!!


----------



## science (Sep 5, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Science, are they perhaps on your Facebook?
> *goes to look*
> 
> EDIT:
> Okay I can only find pictures of your nipl



Wait, what picture is that?

Edit: This one?






We used that for our Christmas card. Just kidding.

I don't know why I post the worst pictures of myself.


----------



## moozxy (Sep 5, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya that one lol.

Two people snuck into my "Mouth full of popcorn whilst holding a Pringles tube shot"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







:yaymotioncitysoundtrack:


----------



## science (Sep 5, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> :yaymotioncitysoundtrack:



lol they suck

Hey moozxy I know your cousins


----------



## Eternal Myst (Sep 5, 2008)

GBATemp is bringing sexy back!


----------



## Ducky (Sep 5, 2008)

For some reason I understand.. That every time I enter this thread,  I regret knowing that these are the people on the other side , Shows really diffrent from what I expect ><

But its cool too xD


----------



## science (Sep 5, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> Festivals make you do stuff...



HOLY SHIT LOOK AT THE BOX






IT SAYS THE SAME THING WHETHER ITS UPSIDE DOWN OR RIGHT SIDE UP!!!!


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 5, 2008)

omg science I just noticed that hahaha

bleh I don't have any friends that take pictures of me, so sad ):


----------



## WildWon (Sep 5, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> :yaymotioncitysoundtrack:



DAMNIT! They're playing tomorrow night about an hour away from me. And i can't go. Cause i'm WORKING. At a part-time SECOND job. I so badly want to see them :cries:

OH!

@Toni: dude, my rats are finally getting decently hand-trained! Daisy is climbing out on my hands by herself w00t. Pictures will be posted asap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@science: (short-shorts pics) Wow... just. Wow. Never been so turned on in my life. Found a raging clue over here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@pizzapasta: chill-assed mofo. Yea, Next time im in your region, or you're down here, drinks will be had. (@Toni again, same goes to you... it just so happens that Pasta is a bit closer to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But Croatia has been added to my "places to travel in the near future" listings.)

EDIT: Summbitch... i can't find my usb cable for my phone. Until i can get a shot of the rats, i have a pic of my Beard-Of-Death going on, and i can't upload it. >:|


----------



## Anakir (Sep 5, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> MEGALOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking lol'ed. Wow, that got me on the ground.


----------



## moozxy (Sep 6, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My left cousin is hot!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> @Toni: dude, my rats are finally getting decently hand-trained! Daisy is climbing out on my hands by herself w00t. Pictures will be posted asap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll wait for those pictures!! I'd like to see your little fury friends!! (sounds kinda sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Maaan, I'd LOVE to meet you personally, in real life......I stopped drinking at the beginning of this year, I was getting too drunk all the time, and it messed my life, but I'd have a drink with you!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 6, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd tap the middle-- wait, yeah, left O_O

about as recent as it gets... august-ish
http://juggernaut911.deviantart.com/art/School-96621115


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

This is one sexy erotic picture of me, taken like a real punk!!!!! Next to a dumpster..






The next two pictures are waaaay to explicit for GBAtemp, so I'll put them in spoiler tags, but if you decide to see them, be *WARNED!!*..Includes gay implications, kinda incest and more....featuring me and my cousin!!

Once again,  view at your own risk!!



Spoiler


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Spoiler









how much?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Man,  I'll have to talk to my pimp about the prices!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will get back to you!


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

>



Toni is a pimp, and everyone knows it. I say Toni, Wildwon, and me are the most individual on the board.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah probably....I'm really hardcore about this stuff I'm into.....

Only thing I'd like to get, and I can't, is some Nintendo clothing, shirts, pants, anything with a logo...But there's nothing here..
Nintendo had almost as much influence as punk in my life..


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 6, 2008)

@WildWon: Anytime man, hit me up if you're ever going to be near Woodstock in the next month.


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 6, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> wow, there are some emo's at gbatemp.
> 
> Look out, here are my beautifull pictures:








u look like Ron from harry potter


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 6, 2008)

OMG!!!!! Ron is Emo!!!!!!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 6, 2008)

QUOTE(NeSchn @ Sep 5 2008, 05:36 PM) 

QUOTE(Toni Plutonij @ Sep 6 2008, 12:46 AM) 







Toni is a pimp, and everyone knows it. I say Toni, Wildwon, and me are the most individual on the board.


self declared doesn't work now. It makes you look dumb, especially because your young.

Toni: I'm waiting by my phone when your ready!

EDIT from the future: I don't know what the crap I'm talking about in this post... Be happy everyone!


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 6, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how do you qualify to be "most individual?"


----------



## WildWon (Sep 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Spoiler



Eat a fucking sandwich, man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yar... so many picture i want to post, yet i have no cables now. And i don't know why!!!!!! AAARRRGGGHHH!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, no food for me, that fitness level didn't come by itself!! XD
Just kidding, I eat plenty of food...and  I eat a lot..but it's in my genes....I'm really skinny, theres nothing I can do about it..(except look sexy, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )..

Find that cable and post some PICTURES!!!!!

Until that, here's one mine.......I think you'll like it WildWon!!





Am I cool, or am I cool?!?!


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That wasn't directed at you ( would say you are qualified for that "title") but at Neschn because (as juggy put it) he "self declared" that he was one of the most individual.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 7, 2008)

I now present "NeSchn, Bringer of Hate"






The above image was taken last night of me just being an ass. So I just Grayscaled it and Contrasted it.

Its awesome.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

@Mewgia: No prob. mate.....I'm just fooling around anyways....I don't mind who's individual and who's not...I feel comfortable the way I am, and that's the main reason why I look this way..

And thanks.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@NeSchn...What to say, other than....bloody hater!!!


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 7, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I now present "NeSchn, Bringer of Hate"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a pretty cool picture though

you should crop out all the blank space and the words and just use your face in that picture as your avatar   : D


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 7, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it would look cooler as a personal picture.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Sep 7, 2008)

Three most recent pics of me...


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 7, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nobody really sees those though :|


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 7, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think I will.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 7, 2008)

I was bored and I took a couple of pictures.Half-Naked ftw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## Killermech (Sep 7, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I was bored and I took a couple of pictures.Half-Naked ftw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look like a young version of Ewan McGregor


----------



## Joujoudoll (Sep 7, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think he does... Ewan McGregor is hot though... Scottish guys make me melt. I think it's the accent. Gerard Butler is hot too.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 7, 2008)

A new black metal one.

This was a really old picture of me being a jackass that I turned black metal and made it into an album cover.

Satan Almighty - The Cake Is A Lie.

Lulz.


----------



## WildWon (Sep 7, 2008)

OMG ITS THE BEARD OF DOOOOOOOOM!!


----------



## Lyuse (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice beard


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 7, 2008)

Hardcore man, real hardcore...


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 7, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> OMG ITS THE BEARD OF DOOOOOOOOM!!


Lulz, its Grizzly Adams!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 7, 2008)

What a handsome beast!


----------



## Gore (Sep 7, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> A new black metal one.
> 
> This was a really old picture of me being a jackass that I turned black metal and made it into an album cover.
> 
> ...


The text from your shirt kills it if nothing else.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 7, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit, I didn't even notice that. I will reup it later.


----------



## Dylan (Sep 8, 2008)

sup


----------



## Ducky (Sep 8, 2008)

DYLAN IS A GURLZ?!

Nah im kidding , But that shirt makes you look .. wierd.. or is it just the picture

Like your hair tho.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 8, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> OMG ITS THE BEARD OF DOOOOOOOOM!!



how long did it to take to get your beard to that size


----------



## pasc (Sep 8, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > fine ! here is a pic of me with a goatee i dont have it anymore i shaved it off this pic is about 1 year old my hair is longer now
> ...



loool


----------



## WildWon (Sep 8, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> how long did it to take to get your beard to that size



Honestly? No idea. I'm a lazy lazy man. My hair grows until its either A. too uncomfortably long, or B. its to hot and my face sweats a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So.... its been a little while now.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> laminaatplaat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man gotta love that laziness of yours!!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't click, I'll sue.




Spoiler


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 9, 2008)

_Unmei_ said:
			
		

> Don't click, I'll sue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought I was getting an exclusive view first?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't mess me around
I'm nowhere-bound
cos I'm a psycho
I'm a PSYCHOPATH


----------



## WildWon (Sep 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Don't mess me around
> I'm nowhere-bound
> cos I'm a psycho
> I'm a PSYCHOPATH












Toni The Hedgehog! (ya need teh blue hair!!)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Toni The Hedgehog! (ya need teh blue hair!!)








You guessed it on spot!!!

EDIT: I'm really _that _cute?!


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2008)

Aaaawwww, cute


----------



## WildWon (Sep 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL well before finding the rather sane Wife®, i always found myself with nut-ball chicks. So i suppose, yes, psycho = cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wait... is that flawed logic? Oh well. My life is flawed logic.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you've been pretty easy catch for nut-ball chicks?Well, can't blame them.....who could resist such a handsome bear-man like yourself!!

I like the answer......now, somebody mentioned.....PSYCHO?!?!?!
..
..
PSYCHO?!?!?!?!


----------



## moozxy (Sep 9, 2008)

:yaynewglasses:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

:yaytheylookgood:


----------



## WildWon (Sep 9, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> :yaynewglasses:



YATTA! Wheres Ando? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! 


EDIT: Really though, like the new specs! I haven't worn glasses in YEARS. Been in contacts since 2nd grade. I'm now 28 (well, in a couple o'days.)
Both that, and i never take out my contacts, except to change them (once every 1.5 years >_>). Kids, don't do that. Its bad for your eyes... even though i still do that :-p


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> EDIT: Really though, like the new specs! I haven't worn glasses in YEARS. Been in contacts since 2nd grade. *I'm now 28 (well, in a couple o'days.)*
> Both that, and i never take out my contacts, except to change them (once every 1.5 years >_>). Kids, don't do that. Its bad for your eyes... even though i still do that :-p


Man you're old... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm still 20 (21 in January).....When will you post pictures of the little beasts?! climbing on you...


----------



## moozxy (Sep 9, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Yes, that's a Hiro Nakamura action figure


----------



## WildWon (Sep 9, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHOA careful! You'll go blind! You really need to stop playing with youself! *chuckle*


----------



## Issac (Sep 9, 2008)

Dylan said:
			
		

> sup



Thomas Erak anyone?


----------



## Lazycus (Sep 10, 2008)

_Unmei_ said:
			
		

> Don't click, I'll sue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't worried about getting sued, but when the picture popped up I was initially worried that the kiddie porn police would be knocking down my door.  Who is the kid in the picture?  And why are they in a hotel bathroom, in a bathing suit and leg warmers, over a sink with flowers in it?


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Sep 10, 2008)

Just got a new haircut.

http://xs331.xs.to/xs331/08373/img_0066232.jpg


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 10, 2008)

Dio said:
			
		

> Just got a new haircut.
> 
> http://xs331.xs.to/xs331/08373/img_0066232.jpg



For some reason, it is loading at a 1996 dial-up pace. I am really liking the nostalgia.

Okay, I can see most of it now. You're hair looks good but I thought you were asian (your avatar looks asian).


----------



## miruki (Sep 11, 2008)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> _Unmei_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't like flowers? ;_;


----------



## moozxy (Sep 11, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> Dio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His avatar is obviously of me.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 12, 2008)

New fake black metal band picture.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2008)

Now you can see what TeenDev looks like in teh real lifez.

I was playing around with my sister's new MacBook



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 12, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> Spoiler



THIS IS GONNA GIVE ME  NIGHTMARES.

Lol. Nice pics.


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 13, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> Dio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah what's up with the dailup 'speeds"?
Why do people use xs.to if it is this slow?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

New one is here...for all you fans..

This one's kinda weird too!!
..
..
or is it?!?!


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 13, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> New one is here...for all you fans..
> 
> This one's kinda weird too!!
> ..
> ...


Its not weird its prefectly normal.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, I forgot to notify..THIS IS ME IN THE PICTURE...
I know, lots of you probably thought "what an exceptional attractive young girl"...But I'm sorry to burst the bubble....It's me with the red wig....


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 13, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes you should walk around like that all day every day


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm that attractive?!

Yeah, I'll consider that.


----------



## WildWon (Sep 13, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Yeah, I forgot to notify..THIS IS ME IN THE PICTURE...
> I know, lots of you probably thought "what an exceptional attractive young girl"...But I'm sorry to burst the bubble....It's me with the red wig....



OSHI-! I should have read this before i... fapped. Twice. To that hawt chick with read hair and big glasses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ducky (Sep 13, 2008)

ITS A BOY?! SHET ! I masterbated! >< Now ... im gay? =o

xD kidding  , Nice pics .. Serously consider walking around like that.. fake your voice a little and youll be a boy named bill.


----------



## science (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

finally 



Spoiler


----------



## Dylan (Sep 14, 2008)

Ducky said:
			
		

> DYLAN IS A GURLZ?!
> 
> Nah im kidding , But that shirt makes you look .. wierd.. or is it just the picture
> 
> ...



who?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 14, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> finally
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler







EMO?!?!
You should shave your head, get the boots, and than beat all your emo  friends.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just kiddin'...Nice to finally see you..


----------



## science (Sep 14, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> finally
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Holy shit you look like a mix between Jesse F. Keeler and Sebastien Grainger. Like, exactly. Holy shit


----------



## Dwight (Sep 14, 2008)

I miss PAX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not Godot, btw.


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 15, 2008)

me xD


----------



## Issac (Sep 15, 2008)

Dylan said:
			
		

> Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









This is thomas erak, guitar player and singer/screamer of the Fall of Troy (which is a very much kick ass band, give em a listen (Tip: Fall of Troy - A Man, A Plan, A Canal, Panama) (hey, type the title backwards)


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 15, 2008)

Lelouch said:
			
		

> me xD
> pics snipped


I guess you took the Anti-Emo advice.


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 16, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Lelouch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what?  o.o


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 16, 2008)

Lelouch said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind. Stupid me, just forget it. *Slaps himself in the face* Wrong person, stupid NeSchn bad NeSchn.


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 16, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Lelouch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh hah, np


----------



## moozxy (Sep 17, 2008)

I had a haircut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 17, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> I had a haircut
> 
> 
> 
> ...








You're pretty hot now.....but be sure to delete your sexy pics if you're exchanging your microSD...we don't want to share you with the world!!


----------



## jabjab (Sep 17, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> I had a haircut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*bravery award goes to science*


----------



## science (Sep 17, 2008)

jabjab said:
			
		

> *bravery award goes to science*



for why?


----------



## jabjab (Sep 18, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> jabjab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


short shorts... brave for inviting mass jealousy.


----------



## science (Sep 18, 2008)

jabjab said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh thats a few pages back lol. I walked around all day dressed like that. Then we went to the roller disco


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 18, 2008)

New one..

This one was taken on a bus when we were going back from rehearsal.....This guy jumped on bus, saw me, and said that I look so cool that he wants to get a picture together with me!!
SO I said, why not.....honestly, I think he was on drugs..and he was really funny..






In the end, picture turned out great..


----------



## Dwight (Sep 22, 2008)

Which one are you?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

The one from my sig.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Or, the one with the mohawk (kinda hard to see, but look better, you'll see it)
Or, the right one.....
Choose your answer, they all point to me!!


----------



## granville (Sep 22, 2008)

Me 1 year ago:






Me now:






It's my personal opinion that I look much better now, but what do you think? Long hair or short? I lost some weight since the first picture too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And no, I'm not an emo!


----------



## The Worst (Sep 22, 2008)

emoville said:
			
		

> I'm an emo!















































































;lj


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 22, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Me 1 year ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the long hair looks better ^o^


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 22, 2008)

Mei, Mew, Jou, miroki all of you guys are cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hes a pic of me i guess.


Spoiler


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> Mei, Mew, Jou, miroki all of you guys are cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're the spitting image of one of the breakers in Super Cr3w!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 22, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx dave


----------



## Sephi (Sep 22, 2008)

updated pic


----------



## Little (Sep 22, 2008)

i will get mywecbcam and take picture now, how do i do this


----------



## Little (Sep 22, 2008)

sepphii is cute why did no on e ever sya this

and grvanille 

i reckon new slimmber you (WELL DONNEE !!! you looked awesome before but oyu look brillnoant now) but with short hair =  top


----------



## granville (Sep 22, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> and grvanille
> 
> i reckon new slimmber you (WELL DONNEE !!! you looked awesome before but oyu look brillnoant now) but with short hair =  top


So, I should cut my hair? I trust the judgment of a woman!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 23, 2008)

keep it long...the woman is right
and no im not gay


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 23, 2008)

Updated picture:


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 24, 2008)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Updated picture:



HA! You're all like "What do you want me to do about it?"


----------



## science (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## BORTZ (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 24, 2008)

science said:
			
		

>


Holy goddamn shit! That's fucking scary!


----------



## Ducky (Sep 24, 2008)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I triple that.. Me and my imaginery friend double that , So its a triple.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 24, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

>


Holy Tattoos Batman!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 24, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> updated pic


Sephi with sunglasses W00t xD


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 24, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol look closer. They are fake. they are just tattoo sleeves. this is a picture i sent home to my mom from college. She flipped!


----------



## greyhound (Sep 24, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha, classic


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 24, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should get real tattoos like that, you look pretty kickass in that picture


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 24, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I was just about to ask, what's up with that skin....are you sick or something?!

Great picture...and tattoos look good on you...ever consider doing something?


----------



## Isaiah (Sep 28, 2008)

i dont think those are tattoos


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 28, 2008)

Kuraudo39 said:
			
		

> i dont think those are tattoos



Detective obvious??


----------



## Absynthe (Sep 28, 2008)

Me has a happiness (5 years ago)






Me has a seriousness, and longer hair (Last year)






Me no has moar photos, will take some asap kthxbai

EDIT: here.

Me has an elegance, and a new pair of glasses (5 minutes ago)






And a shitty phone with a shitty camera. Sorry about that.


----------



## CyrusVN (Sep 28, 2008)

rotflol

u pwn u mom with that pic,


----------



## Joujoudoll (Sep 29, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Me 1 year ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look like Win Butler a little bit... You could be brothers or something. Haha.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Just came home from graduation ceremony!


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Just came home from graduation ceremony!



congrats, graduation from what though?


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Just came home from graduation ceremony!


Didn't you post that picture a while back?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> congrats, graduation from what though?
> It's a bit older picture, it was two years ago, I graduated from high school.....
> I'm sorry if I expressed myself wrong..
> 
> QUOTEDidn't you post that picture a while back?


I don't think so, but it could be.......My memory is a bit shaky!!

Here, I don't think you've seen this one:




This one was taken on the Exploited concert.....It was a great show..


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 30, 2008)

God, I'm TOO fcking Asian.


----------



## Costello (Sep 30, 2008)

so this is the real twiffles uh?


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 30, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> so this is the real twiffles uh?


Nah, the _real_ Twiffles is else where, that's just "Skye". lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> This one was taken on the Exploited concert.....It was a great show..



You lucky lucky lucky bastard! I never did manage to get to see them live.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really haven't seen Exploited and you live in UK?!
I know that they were forbidden from playing there, but it was long time ago.....

It was a great concert here, there was almost a riot going on..Wattie is an old fuck, and I can't understand absolutely _NOTHING_ he's talking,  but he still knows how to keep an atmosphere on the gig..


----------



## WildWon (Oct 3, 2008)

(As per request by Toni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Its slowly eating my face!!!

(just taken 3.5 minutes ago.)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah dude......That's some beard there....
Just keep it, looks  great........Your beard is as hardcore as it gets...


----------



## WildWon (Oct 3, 2008)

Gonna be losing it for Halloween (you'll understand.) But tomorrow i'm going to a prom-style birthday/anniversary party for a friend. I'll be in suit. Hair will be up. And beard will be fluffed. Pictures will follow.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 3, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Gonna be losing it for Halloween (you'll understand.) But tomorrow i'm going to a prom-style birthday/anniversary party for a friend. I'll be in suit. *Hair* will be *up*. And *beard* will be *fluffed*. *Pictures will follow.*


I MUST see that!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I believe if we two walk down the street together, that would be sight to remember!! 
Be sure to take some good pictures of yourself like that!!


----------



## science (Oct 3, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG SOMEONE SAID WIN BUTLER I HAVE NOTHING TO SAY BUT I FEEL THAT IF I DON'T SAY ANYTHING I AM A BAD FAN OF WIN BUTLER SO I WILL SAY IT

I LOVE WIN BUTLER


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2008)

I just came across some old pics of me in a box so I thought I'd throw them on here.  The photos are a bit tatty but who cares, they'll do.

Me at about 17





Me at 14 on the night I moved from Canada back to the UK (Toronto Airport)





Me, fuck knows how old I was as it doesn't say.  I'm guessing around 13 or 14.


----------



## WildWon (Oct 3, 2008)

@Trolley:

You should definitely pull a Dice and use that old pic for your personal photo. Ooo, methinks i'm going to see about finding an old one of me too. With my bright blond hair and thick assed glasses.

I do declare, WildWon now has a quest. (hope the xp gain is worth it)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 3, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> @Trolley:
> 
> You should definitely pull a Dice and use that old pic for your personal photo. Ooo, methinks i'm going to see about finding an old one of me too. With my bright blond hair and thick assed glasses.
> 
> I do declare, WildWon now has a quest. (hope the xp gain is worth it)



Done! I forgot all about the personal photo thing.  You should definitely upload the pics of you!  I'm actually quite surprised at how little my features have changed, specially my eyes.  I think I was just born to be a hooligan!

edit : I've got a pic of me in a blue suit looking like I was about to be inducted into the criminal life if anyone wants to see it.

edit2 : In fact sod it, here it is!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate, you look like a kingpin!! You were a pretty little boy..What happened? Bad environment for growing?

You really look like some little criminal there


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Mate, you look like a kingpin!! You were a pretty little boy..What happened? Bad environment for growing?
> 
> You really look like some little criminal there



Lack of money and the wrong role models, what can you do.  I'm much better now though!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

To  be honest, I don't really know you very well, but you seem to me like one hell of a guy!!
You probably turned this way because you had to fight and earn everything you've got, you weren't given anything on a silver platter..

And most of all, you are nice and polite....I guess you wanted to be different/opposite of everything and everyone that surrounded you while you were growing up, so you turned this way!


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 4, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Joujoudoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Win Butler is a good singer... I like him.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## NeSchn (Oct 4, 2008)

JouJouDoll is HOT *sizzling sound*


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

The last one I haven't seen, but the ones before, I believe you already posted them!


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 4, 2008)

That one was taken a couple years ago when the psycho girl cut my hair off... And the one before that was around the same time.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> The last one I haven't seen, but the ones before, I believe you already posted them!



I did post them before, but the links changed, so they don't appear on the thread anymore.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh,  I see.....

Tell me, some  psycho girl cut your hair?!


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Joujoudoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aye, 3 years ago... This is how it happened... 

My sister and I moved into an apartment together and this girl lived next door... Well, she started talking to us and we thought she was kind of strange, but nice.

Her ex b/f had lived in the apartment we lived in and he worked at a film shop up the street from our apartment and we were renting a film one night and he saw our address and he told us to stay away from her because she is psycho, but we thought maybe he was just making it up because he was hurt over them breaking up. 

She was buying us stuff all the time and telling us that they were gifts... Then she started to get really strange, and we found out she was anti-psychotic medications, so my sister and I decided to stay away from her.

My sister tends to believe anything anyone tells her and the girl said she was sorry for being weird, so my sister let the girl stay the night and I didn't even know she was staying because I was already sleeping in my room... 

I had hair down to my ass.... I woke up the next morning and my hair was gone and scattered all over my bed... It was about to the middle of my neck. I always wear my hair in a pony tail when I sleep and she cut off the pony tail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's taken me 3 years of having it cut again and again to get it evened out to get my hair down to the middle of my back.

Then after that happened she tried to call the police saying my sister and I were harassing her and that we owed her money for all the stuff that she bought us... She was utterly and completely insane.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

OK, stories like this can really creep me out..Just imagine what she could have done with the knife/scissors while she was cutting your hair.....
That's really psycho..
What did you do, move out, or was she imprisoned/put away.....What happened after?


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> OK, stories like this can really creep me out..Just imagine what she could have done with the knife/scissors while she was cutting your hair.....
> That's really psycho..
> What did you do, move out, or was she imprisoned/put away.....What happened after?



I left my apartment and stayed with my parents until I got my shit and got the hell out of dodge... I screamed so loud when I woke up and my hair was all over the bed...

She nicked my neck when she was cutting my hair because there were droplets of blood on my pillow and my skin stung on the back of my neck.

I asked her why she did it and she told me because she hated my long hair and she didn't want me to be pretty anymore.... Yeah... I wanted to slit her throat right then and there.

My sister also got her a job at Yahoo and within 2 weeks of working there the psycho girl got my sister fired... My sister still talks to other people at yahoo and she has gotten other people fired and they all kiss her ass because they are afraid of losing their jobs.

No, she wasn't imprisoned... The police told my sister and I and her not to contact each other or any one of us could go to jail for harassment.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow thats pretty fucked up. What a psycho bitch.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 4, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Wow thats pretty fucked up. What a psycho bitch.



please specify.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 4, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Wow thats pretty fucked up. What a psycho bitch.



It was very fucked up... It's going to take me another 2 years to get my hair down to my ass again... Before it had taken me about 5 years to grow it out that long.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 4, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that sucks.


----------



## Little (Oct 5, 2008)

Joujou you look gorge in that pic as always!!


Here's a pic of me from just now looking tired and messy and hung over! and in my night wear...haha..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> Joujou you look gorge in that pic as always!!
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of me from just now looking tired and messy and hung over! and in my night wear...haha..



Damn you Little, you tempt us with pictures that don't appear! lol


----------



## Sephi (Oct 5, 2008)

zing







I told you to use tinypic, little. with imageshack you actually have to look for a second to find the direct link so you can post it.

edit: typing fail


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 5, 2008)

little is cute tho 
nice pic?


----------



## Little (Oct 5, 2008)

how do you get image shack pics to appear then =/


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 5, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a alternative, you could grow your ass hairs up to your head.


----------



## Sephi (Oct 5, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> how do you get image shack pics to appear then =/


you need to get the direct link, the url with the .php? in it doesn't work.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 5, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> how do you get image shack pics to appear then =/


Scroll to the very bottom and it will have text in Red or some shit that will say "Never use this shit on forums cuz we are pussies, etc.". Click the "+" to collapse the link, and voila, use *direct link*.

Also, fuck TinyPic in it's TinyAss.


----------



## Little (Oct 5, 2008)

Ooohhh 

okayy....


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 5, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> Ooohhh
> 
> okayy....


omg ur so hot in that pic


----------



## funem (Oct 5, 2008)

Damn cant believe I only just found this thread, gonna take days to look at all these pics, then I will have to cope with the mental scars for the rest of my life.......


----------



## Little (Oct 5, 2008)

I know! I think blue really suits me!


----------



## Sephi (Oct 5, 2008)

low res webcam Sephi


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 5, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> I know! I think blue really suits me!



Yeah, It brings out the color of your eyes.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 5, 2008)

Little is my internet wife... No hitting on her! Haha.

*Posts merged*
















*Posts merged*











JPH edit - DO NOT triple post. There's an edit button.


----------



## funem (Oct 5, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> JPH edit - DO NOT triple post. There's an edit button.



With pictures like that I can live with a tripple post.....


----------



## funem (Oct 5, 2008)

Edited because its "off topic", you sure, have you read this whole thread not to mention this is in the "off topic chat" section by its very nature it cant be off topic.... commenting on a picture or the number of times its posted cant be off topic... this is just being over zealous....

Apart from that if you read what I wrote its a compliment to the poster of the pictures.....


----------



## granville (Oct 5, 2008)

@Joujoudoll

I've never told a girl this, but you are beautiful. I'm not trying to be weird or hit on you, I'm dead serious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Fact, not opinion!


----------



## funem (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh yeh a photo..














This is me taken a few days ago... older, wiser, jaded and cynical....


Edit :- If anyone finds my smile please email it back to me....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey Little, I finally saw how you look, it's nice to put the face to the voice!! (I never browsed this topic in earlier pages)..
And I never said that to you, but you have a very pleasant voice..

Now, here are two pictures of me with my love (holiday, two years ago):


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 5, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> @Joujoudoll
> 
> I've never told a girl this, but you are beautiful. I'm not trying to be weird or hit on you, I'm dead serious.
> 
> ...








  Thank you Granville! You're sweet.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 5, 2008)

Spoiler











I don't know if i posted it already but I can't be asked to look through all these pages.
Also, quick question. Do I look trustworthy?
For some reason random strangers think they can trust me and keep asking me favors.


EDIT: did the code for spoilers change or something? I can't get it to work :/


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> I don't know if i posted it already but I can't be asked to look through all these pages.
> Also, quick question. Do I look trustworthy?
> For some reason random strangers think they can trust me and keep asking me favors.
> 
> ...



I don't know if you look trustworthy or not but could I ask you a favour... lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> I don't know if i posted it already but I can't be asked to look through all these pages.
> Also, quick question. Do I look trustworthy?
> For some reason random strangers think they can trust me and keep asking me favors.
> 
> ...



I don't know if you look trustworthy or not but could you keep this  money for me, I don't have the place to stash it!!


----------



## Lazycus (Oct 5, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> Ooohhh
> 
> okayy....



That's kind of an optical illusion there.  It looks like a mirror with a reflection of a tub / tiled walls, or the tub / tiled walls are behind a diagonal wall.  Either way, it looks like there is a corded hair straightener or curling iron on the edge of the tub.  Don't go and shock yourself Little!

@ Joujoudoll - There has to be more to your hair cutting story.  Were there any other 'confrontations' between you and your unwanted stylist before the cutting?  Were you drunk or something on the night it happened?  You must be a sound sleeper to have someone on your bed, cutting off your hair and nicking your skin without waking up.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 6, 2008)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> Little said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She didn't get on my bed, I sleep on the edge of my bed and I usually sleep on my stomach. Secondly, I sleep walk... I am such a sound sleeper, that if I start talking in my sleep, I can have full conversations with people with my eyes open, and sounds don't wake me up. 

I have cut myself from sleep walking. When my ex fiance and I were together, I was living at his house and he had old style aluminum windows and I don't know what I was doing, but I somehow shattered one of the windows and cut my hands up severely and I didn't even wake up. My ex woke up from the sound thinking there was someone breaking into the house and he grabbed his 12 gauge shot gun and starting to walk around the bed when he noticed I was gone, so he started freaking out and was running through the house and I was just standing there talking to myself and he realized that I was sleep walking. Which was and still is very common for me to do. I sleep walk about 3 times a week. 

Anyway, this girl had slept in my apartment before anything happened between us, and so she knew that I would talk in my sleep, and that night she stayed, I hadn't been sleep walking, but she could hear me talking in my sleep. 

The nick on my neck was not a huge gash or anything, it was like a cut you'd get with a razor blade. Whatever she used on my hair must have been very sharp because I knew there was blood on my pillow, but I didn't know where it was coming from and I couldn't really feel anything until I get in the shower and shampoo got on my hair and my neck starting to sting and I was wondering if I had been cut or scratched or something.

Oh, and no I wasn't drunk, and yes we had a confrontation the night before... I had let her know that I think she is scum and a bitch and I asked her to leave, but she told me that she didn't have to leave because I wasn't the one that invited her over, and when I asked my sister to make her leave, my sister took her side and told me to stop being a bitch.


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm sorry for what happened with the bitch that cut your hair (and you), Joujoudoll.

I've never had a friend cut my hair while sleeping, but my mother tried once. I grew my hair down to my shoulders once and she tried to cut it off while sleeping. Unfortunately, I turned over while she was coming close to me and the scissors somehow got wedged between the bed and my body. They stabbed me in the back (close to my shoulder) and woke me up. I was so upset that I actually cried. Cue my embarrassment at being a guy and crying, but boy, did it hurt (yeah I'm overly sensitive, a baby, and a wuss. Sue me). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't go to the hospital because I don't have any sort of insurance, but everything healed fine. I was so upset from both things she did. She not only tried to cut my hair while I slept, but also seriously hurt me trying to do it.

But my mother isn't a bitch. She did it accidentally and was afraid she might have killed me. She swore to never try to do anything like that again. At least she loves me!


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 6, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for what happened with the bitch that cut your hair (and you), Joujoudoll.
> 
> I've never had a friend cut my hair while sleeping, but my mother tried once. I grew my hair down to my shoulders once and she tried to cut it off while sleeping. Unfortunately, I turned over while she was coming close to me and the scissors somehow got wedged between the bed and my body. They stabbed me in the back (close to my shoulder) and woke me up. I was so upset that I actually cried. Cue my embarrassment at being a guy and crying, but boy, did it hurt (yeah I'm overly sensitive, a baby, and a wuss. Sue me).
> 
> ...



Well, I wouldn't exactly call her my friend... She was my friend until she started getting really weird and kind of mean towards my sister and I and we found out that she was on anti-psychotic medications. Yes, medications, meaning more than one anti-psychotic. 

I couldn't believe my sister allowed her to come over... That day I had a confrontation with the neighbour girl and later on after I had gone to sleep, my sister was talking to her and the psychotic bitch manipulated my sister into forgiving her. My sister is weak, just for the record. 

The next morning, I was pissed. I wanted to slit the bitches throat and let her bleed to death, but I decided to just pack up some of my stuff and leave and get the rest of my stuff later. Then about 2 weeks later my sister lost her job at yahoo because the psycho bitch made up lies about my sister. 

It's all in the past... I just need to forget about it. My hair is to the middle of my back now, and I am getting it back where it needs to be... 

It will look really nice when I'm belly dancing and it's at my hips.


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the name of all things sacred, PLEASE take pictures of that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (OK, I know I said I wasn't trying to be weird, but that most likely sounded VERY weird. I apologize)


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 6, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Joujoudoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, maybe... I'll think about it.


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

That probably sounded weird. Sorry about that!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

granville,  that is even more upsetting than what happened to Joujoudoll (ant you're story is like a horror movie script)..

I just wanted to say that I never sleepwalk, and I thought it's impossible, and that people make these things up....but.....on our road trip, with school, many years ago, there was that kid (little brother from one of my school friends, she was a girl), who slept in a boys room....And we were staying up late, and the kid was gone to bed very early (because he was a kid, logically), and all of a sudden, kid gets up from the bed, starts talking with us, but he had his eyes shut, he was talking nonsense, than he opened eyes, but all we could see was white, because his eyes went up, and at first, we were scared like shit, it was really creepy, but then his sister came, and said that he's a sleep walker....
After that it was really funny, he was sleepwalking _every night_(sometimes just talking, sometimes sitting, and few times even walking  around), because we would talk to him in a sleep and bug him, but in the morning he never knew what has happened, and he didn't believed us that he was doing all that..We were never able to wake him up (and after that, we even found out that it's a bad thing to wake someone up, while he's sleepwalking, that it could somehow damage him/her)......


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 6, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> That probably sounded weird. Sorry about that!



Haha, that's okay...


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> granville,  that is even more upsetting than what happened to Joujoudoll (ant you're story is like a horror movie script)..
> 
> I just wanted to say that I never sleepwalk, and I thought it's impossible, and that people make these things up....but.....on our road trip, with school, many years ago, there was that kid (little brother from one of my school friends, she was a girl), who slept in a boys room....And we were staying up late, and the kid was gone to bed very early (because he was a kid, logically), and all of a sudden, kid gets up from the bed, starts talking with us, but he had his eyes shut, he was talking nonsense, than he opened eyes, but all we could see was white, because his eyes went up, and at first, we were scared like shit, it was really creepy, but then his sister came, and said that he's a sleep walker....
> After that it was really funny, he was sleepwalking _every night_(sometimes just talking, sometimes sitting, and few times even walking  around), because we would talk to him in a sleep and bug him, but in the morning he never knew what has happened, and he didn't believed us that he was doing all that..We were never able to wake him up (and after that, we even found out that it's a bad thing to wake someone up, while he's sleepwalking, that it could somehow damage him/her)......



That's so true... I never remember anything that happens. I just know what happens because people tell me about it if they happen to see it happening... 

When my ex and I were together we had a LAN party at our house and there was about 4 people total, including my ex and I and we had all our computers set up in our room because that was the largest room in the entire house. 

Well, I had gone to sleep early and the next morning, my ex and a couple other people were telling me how I sat up in the middle of the night and opened my eyes and started telling them to give me back my gear, my swords, and my money... (We were playing Final Fantasy XI, and yes that game sucks ass)

I didn't believe them at first, but they told me that they started asking me questions and I was answering them and holding a very lucid conversation with them...

My parents used to use that to their advantage to find out if my sister was doing bad things... When I'd sleepwalk as a child, they would have conversations and they knew that I never lied when I would sleepwalk and they could get information out of me.


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

Sleep walking/talking is as real as it can be. I once fell asleep in a chair at my mother's job (I must have been about 14-15 at the time) and a nice college-aged girl walked in the room I guess. We were friends, but I was asleep. I just woke up and found that I had been talking to her for a minute or so. I stopped shocked and when I regained my composure, I was like:

"Um, I know I was just talking, but I have no idea what I just said. I guess I was asleep."

She was like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know I must have said something weird.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 6, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Sleep walking/talking is as real as it can be. I once fell asleep in a chair at my mother's job (I must have been about 14-15 at the time) and a nice college-aged girl walked in the room I guess. We were friends, but I was asleep. I just woke up and found that I had been talking to her for a minute or so. I stopped shocked and when I regained my composure, I was like:
> 
> "Um, I know I was just talking, but I have no idea what I just said. I guess I was asleep."
> 
> ...



Haha... I've never woken up from talking in my sleep. 

Sleep walking becomes scary when you start leaving your house... My parents have to lock down the house in ways that I can't open the doors because I will leave the house in my sleep. I try to leave almost every time I sleep walk.

Also, I didn't mean to double post. Sorry.


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

Haha! I've only left the house once. I dreamed the house was on fire. I ran around stark naked and was apparently screaming "FIRE!". I was about 16.

I ran out of the house and unfortunately let the dog out (she never comes back unless you look for her). I only woke up because I ran into the gate!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Boy was mom pissed! And I was sitting on the driveway naked and like, "where's the fucking fire?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't usually sleep walk, and I rarely have any episodes like this anymore. The most common kind of sleep action for me is when I jump out of bed and think a spider is crawling on me. I'm terrified of spiders! I did this the other day.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 6, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Haha! I've only left the house once. I dreamed the house was on fire. I ran around stark naked and was apparently screaming "FIRE!". I was about 16.
> 
> I ran out of the house and unfortunately let the dog out (she never comes back unless you look for her). I only woke up because I ran into the gate!
> 
> ...




Hahaha, that's sounds insane! I've never thought my house was on fire, but I used to wake up screaming thinking bees were stinging me and sometimes thinking snakes were in my room... I stayed at my grandparents house once and they woke up to me screaming in my sleep because I had a dream that bees were attacking me. 

I hate spiders too... If a spider is in my room and I go to get someone to kill it and it's gone, I won't sleep in my room until the spider is dead, and sometimes it takes weeks for it to show up again. Hahaha.


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

I respond like that to house centipedes as well:



Spoiler











(don't press the spoiler if you're squeamish)

Way too many legs! And boy are they fast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (geez, we don't have an emoticon for fear?)


----------



## WildWon (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's another one, just taken with my freshly shorn head. So here's hawk down, head bald(ish) and a killer beard from outter space.


----------



## moozxy (Oct 6, 2008)

how did you get the scar

lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Here's another one, just taken with my freshly shorn head. So here's hawk down, head bald(ish) and a killer beard from outter space.








I like you more and more form picture to picture....

I even had a period of time when I shaved side of my head!!


----------



## dice (Oct 7, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> how did you get the scar
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 7, 2008)

Spoiler











I finished my Halloween costume early... taken with MYSPACE style for EXTRA FAIL

Note floating jizz in doorway


----------



## Gore (Oct 7, 2008)

this is me after being a jackass and trying to make a che style portrait
unfortunately i guess i don't have features because my face isn't really there.







Spoiler



I am bad at the graphic


----------



## WildWon (Oct 7, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You kick ass. I knew it was somewhere back there. Didn't know where. Didn't want to look.

uNF uNF uNF


----------



## moozxy (Oct 8, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I knew how you got it, I only asked cos somebody always asks when you post a picture


----------



## WildWon (Oct 8, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> lol I knew how you got it, I only asked cos somebody always asks when you post a picture




Holy shit. Moozxy being a dick? WHAT?!


----------



## science (Oct 13, 2008)

What happened was is I was going to give my girlfriend a hug, and then someone shot an elastic at my ass, while my friend took a series of 4 photos on his cell phone. The result is this


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 13, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> What happened was is I was going to give my girlfriend a hug, and then someone shot an elastic at my ass, while my friend took a series of 4 photos on his cell phone. The result is this


I thought you liked me!!!! ITS OVER!

you mean rubberband?


----------



## da_head (Oct 13, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> What happened was is I was going to give my girlfriend a hug, and then someone shot an elastic at my ass, while my friend took a series of 4 photos on his cell phone. The result is this



LOOOOL, looks like ur humpin her xD


----------



## science (Oct 13, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We call them elastics here


----------



## pasc (Oct 13, 2008)

Dio said:
			
		

> Just got a new haircut.
> 
> http://xs331.xs.to/xs331/08373/img_0066232.jpg


So this is the helpful guy ^^. Nice to see you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Lord Kanti (Oct 15, 2008)

I may or may not have altered the img slightly to protect my identity


----------



## Sephi (Oct 15, 2008)

You're supposed to post real images of yourself here, Lord_Kanti


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 21, 2008)

Spoiler: Here is my yummy tub of ben and jerry's













Spoiler: My smexy but still growing afro













Spoiler: my pitiful attempt at the AWSM smiley













Spoiler



[title: Sadness after a haircut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm sorry for your hair Xcalibur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Don't be sad, here, have a cupcake.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Prom Night, I think I posted the second one already, but I could be wrong..


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats one crazy hairdo going on Toni.


----------



## WildWon (Oct 21, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

>



Aside from all the seck-sayness that is Toni in these (or any?) photos...

It really looks like you guys are hiding SOMETHING *giggle* under those napkins.

Ahhh the wonders of a camera's point of view


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hahah. If you can't laugh at yourself...


----------



## GBA_Temper (Oct 21, 2008)

DONATION NEEDED LOL SIKE ..BUT THATS MY MAIL BOX..CAME LIKE THAT WITH THE HOUSE..HOUSE LOOK BAD BECAUSE OF THE FREAKING MAIL BOX


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 21, 2008)

Absynthe said:
			
		

> Me has a happiness (5 years ago)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
ur picture reminds me of him




serius black from harry potter


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 22, 2008)

GBA_Temper said:
			
		

> [snipped]
> DONATION NEEDED LOL SIKE ..BUT THATS MY MAIL BOX..CAME LIKE THAT WITH THE HOUSE..HOUSE LOOK BAD BECAUSE OF THE FREAKING MAIL BOX



Its you !!!


----------



## GBA_Temper (Oct 22, 2008)

HEY MEWGIA haven't seen you in ages lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

I found one of my pictures while browsing online.....It's form a benefit gig, I was videotaping the whole thing....

here it is:


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 22, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I found one of my pictures while browsing online.....It's form a benefit gig, I was videotaping the whole thing....
> 
> here it is:


You sing too Toni?

New pic of me with pimp ass glasses on:







Its kinda dark but oh well.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 22, 2008)

Looking for my Camera.Im taking my gel out.I will show you a more radioactive look, Toni.

Edit:Can't find my Camera, and I think my girl threw out my gel.She doesn't like my hair standing up.


Till next time Toni.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> You sing too Toni?



I did have some bands where I was a singer..
I believe I already posted this one, but you probably haven't seen it:





EDIT: Eternal  Myst....I REALLY want to see you  with your hair up!! Without that EMO  feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Little (Oct 26, 2008)

Photo from friday night! I was a bit drunk! No idea whose the pirate hat is!! I've still got it, so hopefully it belongs to someone from the society I'm in! Anyway, I reckon the guy in the middle looks a bit like spikeynds!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

ARRRRR.....true pirate, aye?!


----------



## Little (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm a ninja kinda gal!! No idea why I crossed over to the evil pillaging pirate side !


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 26, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> Photo from friday night! I was a bit drunk! No idea whose the pirate hat is!! I've still got it, so hopefully it belongs to someone from the society I'm in! Anyway, I reckon the guy in the middle looks a bit like spikeynds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol youre cute even if youre a bit drunk
and TRAITOR!! for crossing to the pirate side


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 26, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> Photo from friday night! I was a bit drunk! No idea whose the pirate hat is!!
> [SNIPPED]



And you say you're not an alcoholic...


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 26, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Little said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shes cute and hypocritical


----------



## Little (Oct 29, 2008)

People need to post more photos so that I can post more pictures without seeming self-centered!!!!

This is me with our society mascot - he's older than all of us!!
Thought i'd add that i'm not shiny... just that camera has an evilly bright flash!
and I'm a kitty! (it was a Halloween themed social) (and yeah i was drunk and had just been tickle attacked by like 3 guys, hence the overly giggley expression)


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 29, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> People need to post more photos so that I can post more pictures without seeming self-centered!!!!
> 
> This is me with our society mascot - he's older than all of us!!
> Thought i'd add that i'm not shiny... just that camera has an evilly bright flash!
> and I'm a kitty! (it was a Halloween themed social) (and yeah i was drunk and had just been tickle attacked by like 3 guys, hence the overly giggley expression)


What a cute mascot!  PS: Facebook filenames, yay!


----------



## Little (Oct 29, 2008)

right does having facebook filenames mean u can find my facebook >.> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





;


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

ignore whatever he(biscuitbee) said 

PS: Facebook filename, yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *searching facebook*


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 29, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> right does having facebook filenames mean u can find my facebook >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing not.  It's a pretty random filename.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 29, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> People need to post more photos so that I can post more pictures without seeming self-centered!!!!
> 
> This is me with our society mascot - he's older than all of us!!
> Thought i'd add that i'm not shiny... just that camera has an evilly bright flash!
> and I'm a kitty! (it was a Halloween themed social) (and yeah i was drunk and had just been tickle attacked by like 3 guys, hence the overly giggley expression)



lol cute, but drunk again? 
instant win


----------



## Little (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah! I'm always drunk!
PHOTOAGE (ok now i do seem self centered and like i love myself!)


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

whats that guy doing? *runs to anti gas chamber*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> Yeah! I'm always drunk!
> PHOTOAGE (ok now i do seem self centered and like i love myself!)



Pah, you're one of the least self centered people on here! Post more pics!


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for your hair Xcalibur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They let you in with that hair!?!?!?


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 29, 2008)

Little, you make the best cat/backstabbing ninja.


At the Modest Mouse Concert (Profile Pic)


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> Yeah! I'm always drunk!
> PHOTOAGE (ok now i do seem self centered and like i love myself!)


Little...  Your old....


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 29, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> Yeah! I'm always drunk!
> PHOTOAGE (ok now i do seem self centered and like i love myself!)



Little aren't you a blond?


----------



## Little (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm not old... I'm only 21??????


And No i'm clearly brunette.... though I am a classic malteaser.... brown on the outside, blonde in the middle =D


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> I'm not old... I'm only 21??????


You look 41! 

Or was that not a good thing to say?


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 29, 2008)

You do realize she's the one dressed as a cat...


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2008)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> You do realize she's the one dressed as a cat...


Yes I do.


----------



## Little (Oct 29, 2008)

considering i'm normally told i look about 14 i'll take it as a compliment! if i still have no wrinkles at 40, i'll be one very happy old lady!


----------



## BoomtownBilly (Oct 29, 2008)

40? you're on crack.

boo-urns to you.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 29, 2008)

hey!! lay off
little is a cute and sexy drunk. we all love her


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> They let you in with that hair!?!?!?


?!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why wouldn't they......it's just a hair.....you have some problem with it?


And Little, you look silly while drunk.....and you do look like you're 14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now when you're talking about drunk, I have a perfect picture:





I actually don't know how it happened, and when i happened..But I'm guessing that one night, I came home and was too drunk to pull my boots off (too many holes), so I just lied down to rest a bit, and fell asleep..
I found this picture in my parents PC, they have never told me that they took it, but I found out from my cousin..(his father and mine are brothers, and he was telling all my family how I'm spending nights drunk around and wasting my life)..

I find it pretty funny..I don't even remember how I got into bed!


----------



## WildWon (Oct 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*whistles innocently*

(singing) Time to take advantage of the Toni the toni the toni. Time to take advantage to the Toni, and i hope he doesn't wake. (/singing)

>_>


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> *whistles innocently*
> 
> (singing) Time to take advantage of the Toni the toni the toni. Time to take advantage to the Toni, and i hope he doesn't wake. (/singing)
> 
> >_>









  I KNEW you're up to something,  from the day I read your post on my red wig picture!!!!

naughty, naughty WildWon!! You Wild tempobear!!!

Where's one of your pictures? I want to see beard progress...I believe you still have it?!


----------



## WildWon (Oct 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I KNEW you're up to something,  from the day I read your post on my red wig picture!!!!
> 
> naughty, naughty WildWon!! You Wild tempobear!!!
> 
> Where's one of your pictures? I want to see beard progress...I believe you still have it?!



*sigh* beard is still here for another day or so (maybe not that long) Gotta lose it for the halloween costume! And it'll be gone, but it'll grow back. *I* can't stop it. I can only stifle its growth. I'm nervous about cutting it though. Afraid i'll bleed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have one mo' pic before its GONE though. Gotta save the memory heh.

--

@little: Shit, you bare a resemblance to a good friend i haven't seen in about a year. Her name is Kate, but her nick name is Noodle. Miss that girl. So you get bonus points for at least looking like a rad chick (not saying you aren't, just don't know ya... at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

--

EDIT:
Snagged a quick snapshot of my face before the phone died just a moment ago

Without further ado:
A GREAT BIG BUSHY BEARD! (come on, lets have a mosey around.)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> *sigh* beard is still here for another day or so (maybe not that long) Gotta lose it for the halloween costume! And it'll be gone, but it'll grow back. *I* can't stop it. I can only stifle its growth. I'm nervous about cutting it though. Afraid i'll bleed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Santa Clause is coming to town!!!! I LOVE the hat.....this is the first one where I see you smiling!

Beard is beautiful....I can't wait to see the costume..hahaha..
and mate...please.......DO NOT BLEED!!! That's bad!


----------



## WildWon (Oct 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Santa Clause is coming to town!!!! I LOVE the hat.....this is *the first one where I see you smiling!*
> 
> Beard is beautiful....I can't wait to see the costume..hahaha..
> and mate...please.......DO NOT BLEED!!! That's bad!



Yea, and for good reason. It looks overly forced. And thats they way ALL my smiles look in photos. I'll smile for pics someone else takes, but when i do em myself, i look like i'm forcing out a small child from my bowels.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Hahaha...you're funny....I actually like how you look with your smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't think you look overly forced at all..

You will post picture with your costume on?


----------



## WildWon (Oct 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Hahaha...you're funny....I actually like how you look with your smile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First: heh, thanks for the compliment. As well, Wife® says she likes the smile too. And i know its a personal thing, but it just always looks too forced for my liking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And second: as per with ANY time i talk about posting pictures, it purely depends if we REMEMBER to bring a camera along. Which... well, no guarantees, but I'll TRY to remember


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 30, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Without further ado:
> A GREAT BIG BUSHY BEARD! (come on, lets have a mosey around.)


Dye it white and you could be a Santa Clause in the mall lol.


----------



## playallday (Oct 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  No one has hair like that!  Its like going to the mall nude!  No one does that! ........ OK its not that bad but you get what I mean!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Well yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whaddya mean no-one has hair like that, do you live somewhere like Blind River, Ontario or something!


----------



## playallday (Oct 30, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> considering i'm normally told i look about 14 i'll take it as a compliment! if i still have no wrinkles at 40, i'll be one very happy old lady!
> I can see you don't, but at first it looks like you have wrinkles on your face.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I do live in Ontario!  We have higher standards here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Man, I'm  sorry to say it, but you'll never even reach my standards...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, if you never seen a punk, or even a person with mohawk, you must been living inside four walls your whole  life.....
But hey, you have met me now!! haha...........

I wonder what those "higher standards" mean there.......You have a law that forbid people with high hair to enter restaurant?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Yes I do live in Ontario!  We have higher standers here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I grew up in Burlington and there were punks everywhere.  You must live in the sticks.


----------



## playallday (Oct 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen too many "punks" before.  Your the only punk who I don't hate at first look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

At my old school if you tried to come in with that hair you'd get a hour or something for breaking "dress code".


----------



## WildWon (Oct 31, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its Ontario. You misplaced your quotes. They have killer bud. Its really "higher" standards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, to move to Ontario


----------



## Costello (Oct 31, 2008)

took this pic a couple of days ago!


----------



## WildWon (Oct 31, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> took this pic a couple of days ago!



Oh Costello, always looking down at us GBAPeons from your throne. Glad we have such a pretty face to look back at. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *faints*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> took this pic a couple of days ago!


I feel like you're piercing trough me with those eyes!!


----------



## dice (Oct 31, 2008)

ah I never knew you had your ear pierced


----------



## Little (Oct 31, 2008)

*extends her kitty claws and scratches away at any girls that try to get close to costy*


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 31, 2008)

*runs far far away from costello*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> ah I never knew you had your ear pierced









Costello is a rebel, Costello is a punk!!!!!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 31, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> *extends her kitty claws and scratches away at any girls that try to get close to costy*


there arent enough girls here for you to claw away at


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 1, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> Little said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but...but...there are some pervert people who are trying to get him!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 1, 2008)

A photo one of my friends took of me last night:


Spoiler








Ignore my psychotic smile


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> A photo one of my friends took of me last night:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...








 sooooo...that's the face of the enemy!!

I have to memorize it!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Memorizing how I look won't help you at all


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

That's what you think!!



Spoiler


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 2, 2008)

I swear i was drunk or something because I never made a normal face for a pic!!

Spoiler for super grope!


Spoiler










me on far left

Hollowween ftw


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

Where is your mask?!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Where is your mask?!


I couldn't find a juggernaut helmet


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 2, 2008)

Finally I got a picture up of me on (well almost) Halloween.

This was taken at our show on Thursday, this is my bassists afro and hat.






Totally awesome.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Finally I got a picture up of me on (well almost) Halloween.
> 
> This was taken at our show on Thursday, this is my bassists afro and hat.
> 
> ...


I LOVE the shirt!!


----------



## granville (Nov 2, 2008)

Since there was a topic/poll about hoods, I decided to snap this:






MUST.....RESIST.....EMO.....URGES!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(sorry for my shitty camera quality)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Since there was a topic/poll about hoods, I decided to snap this:
> 
> *snip
> 
> ...







Quickly, drop the razor-blade!!


----------



## granville (Nov 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, you think I need to shave?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well if you think I'll look better.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> What, you think I need to shave?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Well, shave that head!! or whatever.....JUST DON'T CUT YOURSELF!! IT HURTS!!


----------



## granville (Nov 2, 2008)

You want me to shave my hair off???


----------



## Little (Nov 2, 2008)

Holy mc shizzle granville! you look like your avatar!


----------



## granville (Nov 2, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> Holy mc shizzle granville! you look like your avatar!


That's a compliment for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like Felix as he's my favorite Golden Sun character, so I chose him as my avatar. I looked more like him when I was younger (and some of my friends who played it said I resembled him too).

And I ain't shaving my hair off Toni! Sorry, but I like it long! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I did shave my mustache and facial hair though)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

I have no  problem  with your hair!! I was just fooling with you (so you don't act like EMO, and cut your wrists with razor-blades) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, it's really crazy how you resemble to the Felix in your avatar!


----------



## granville (Nov 2, 2008)

Fooled me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm truly not an emo though. I just look like one with my hair and the look I choose to give the camera. I'm really pretty cheerful and nice (like you seem to be Toni)! I guess I'm also a bit of a wimp as I usually have a pretty high self-preservation so I would never cut myself!


----------



## WildWon (Nov 3, 2008)

Awww shits. To those i promised a drunken post to, i apologize, for i had no net access Friday night when i was all shitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So as a peace offering, heres one of the halloween pictures taken that night.

Wife® and I, as Alice and The White Rabbit (we had Mad Hatter, Queen of Hearts and Caterpillar, but they're not in this pic, hopefully i'll get one of them soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Enjoyz!

Oh shap, this is also my first pic here w/out my Beard Of Doooooom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well, soon it shall return


----------



## Digeman (Nov 3, 2008)

I see so many people with spiky hair and wannabe 'fros, so here i give you the ultimate combo!!!






Posted this pic of me a while ago on another topic so thought i might aswell post it up here aswell.





Mah 'fro so big it don't fit the hairnetsthingies....

And here's the only pic of me that was taken recently after i cut mah hair!


----------



## WildWon (Nov 3, 2008)

Digeman said:
			
		

>



You got a bit of Paulo Constanzo in ya.

(road trip, 40 days 40 nights, etc)

Here's a pic


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Awww shits. To those i promised a drunken post to, i apologize, for i had no net access Friday night when i was all shitty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww cute!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mohawk fits you great! (and a little question, did you get those bunny ears especially for your costume, or is it your Wifes "naughty playgirl outfit" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

@Digeman, that first picture rocks!!


----------



## WildWon (Nov 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Aww cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, oddly the original plan was to use the wifes ears and tail from a costume she had *evil grin* but we're messy people and can't find shiznat when we need it. So we had to go find a new set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: Love the new icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has mine changed yet? For me, its still Halloween, yet its changed in my Avy area (in my control panel). Is my Wham! showing? lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Heh, oddly the original plan was to use the wifes ears and tail from a costume she had *evil grin* but we're messy people and can't find shiznat when we need it. So we had to go find a new set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I figured....your wifes "costume"....kids these days...playing dirty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know it's hard to find parts of clothes/costumes after wild night!!

Ohhh, you saw my new avatar?! Yeah, good friend of mine made it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't see your Halloween avatar anymore..You're Wham! all the way baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





We're so queer!!


----------



## granville (Nov 3, 2008)

At Toni and all you guys with the spiked hair:

What do you use to keep it up like that?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 3, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> At Toni and all you guys with the spiked hair:
> 
> What do you use to keep it up like that?


I use gel, much of gel.


----------



## WildWon (Nov 3, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> At Toni and all you guys with the spiked hair:
> 
> What do you use to keep it up like that?



Elmers Glue. No lie. It holds tight. Quick hold w/ a hair dryer. And at the end of the day, it washes out w/ one good washing (break the hair down w/ your hands w/ water running through it, use shampoo, and bam. Clean hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## granville (Nov 3, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think I'm falling for that?


----------



## WildWon (Nov 3, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No joke. I need more glue, i was running out at the end of my halloween prep. I am being 100% serious about it.  When i was asking around, i thought it was a joke too, but its very very real. Its one of the cheapest/best things to use since its safe (school kids use it, non-toxic) and it washes right out.

I promise you that i'm not fucking with you.

EDIT: Quick reference - Clicky for spike info - Use "Find" and type in Elmer's


----------



## granville (Nov 3, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I don't have to douse my hair with it anyways. All I have to do is just take a small chunk of any sort of hair and just try it without risking mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The real question is whether I would look good with spiked hair now. I did it when I was in middle school (when spiked hair was in), but not since. And my hair is about 3 times as long as then too!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> At Toni and all you guys with the spiked hair:
> 
> What do you use to keep it up like that?


WildWon is speaking truth!

And just so you know..I'm using hairspray in combination with hair blower......Some time before I used soap.....
I never used gel....it isn't strong enough for extreme styles!


----------



## granville (Nov 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I believe you now that I googled it. People all over seem to use elmers. And I have to say, that if it can hold MY hair (which is a bitch), I'll admit it's might! I'll have to try it soon. I might even snap a picture.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My hair ain't that long so that's why I tend to use gel.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, as you see, my hair is really too big (was too big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), so I had to use something strong.....


----------



## WildWon (Nov 3, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, i have thick curly hair. And it can hold the 9" spikes out straight for HOURS. Yea, it'll hold your hair w/out a second thought


----------



## Noitora (Nov 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm growing them now so they can be like yours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(It will take some time though)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

I had my hair standing firmly for over a week, in the end it was just as the first day my girlfriend made it..

Then we took those pictures of me in front of the building and with rats and from the sig!


----------



## WildWon (Nov 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I had my hair standing firmly for over a week, in the end it was just as the first day my girlfriend made it..
> 
> Then we took those pictures of me in front of the building and with rats and from the sig!



I'd be very interested in seeing how long mine could stand. There was one major stipulation to my having a hawk though. Wife® said, "Do what you want, just as long as you don't gouge out my eyes in the night." Therefore, i always make sure my head is NOT a sleeping safety hazard. However, there will be one time when i'll see how long my head can be pointy. Just dunno when yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(mayhaps when i finally get to visit Croatia? Hmmmmm? How does that sound? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Noitora (Nov 3, 2008)

I shoud take some new pictures with my hair up...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sound awesome, I'd like it a lot!!

You know, I have been sleeping with my girlfriend while we both had hair up! And it was really funny, because we poked each other all the time....We haven't slept much that night!!


----------



## WildWon (Nov 3, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I shoud take some new pictures with my hair up...



You should just post a pic, cause honestly, i have no idea what you look like. I mean, i'm sure i've seen em, and they're probably back in this thread, but i'm very lazy and don't want to go looking for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(i mean, post it w/ hair up too, cause i'd like to see that as well, but i was searching my hippie-like brain for a few moments there to see if i remembered yo' face, and... well, as a hippie-like brain would allow, no recollection what-so-ever heh)


----------



## Noitora (Nov 3, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I'll take some pictures tomorrow morning.
Images not suitable for Sir-Fritz and Soulanger.


Here are some old ones I haven't posted here:
Last Winter at a friend's house before cutting my hair. :'(






And here is a more recent one with a friend of mine


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Here are some pictures from  when I had spikes up!








Spoiler








Like it WildWon?!





Cool!!


----------



## granville (Nov 3, 2008)

Those spikes are just so awesomely epic!

Just wow.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice boots you've got there Toni.


----------



## granville (Nov 3, 2008)

And are those rats? Those are so cute! (yes I'm weird)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Nice boots you've got there Toni.


Thanks, I've colored them myself...
They were plain black Dr. Martens..I did it few years ago..

EDIT: Yes, they are rats.....I lost the white one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 had to put him to sleep..He became ill, but I still have the black one (evil little fuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 3, 2008)

Enough with the  spikeypunk stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let's go emo gay happy!




hehehe. I can not help myself but laugh at this picture, there was something in my braces (you know those metal things in mouths). And my gf (the one in the reflection of the glasses), just HAD to make a picture of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... With her shades btw..





And this is just a nice picture of me and my gf.
Yes, I have blue hair.

EDIT: btw, toni, looking good.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Here are some old ones I haven't posted here:
> And here is a more recent one with a friend of mine
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, that first picture is awesome, at first I didn't even noticed your girl, but when I read the post I looked a bit better and it's really cool how you can actually he her reflection..

And I see you have blue hair, in the second  picture..I had my whole head dyed blue several times..I even had my mohawk blue, but never managed to get a picture!!


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 3, 2008)

Toni spikes are awesome. You should take a picture of your hair when the spikes are down.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm so gonna post a two-years-old pic of me drunk later


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Toni spikes are awesome. You should take a picture of your hair when the spikes are down.


Here it is...I don't have much pictures with my hair down.....I usually had my hair up, even if there weren't spikes..

Here is one flat!!





And one creepy....You have been warned!!



Spoiler


----------



## Little (Nov 3, 2008)

uhm.toni.... you now have to pay for a life times worth of therapy for me, k thanks =p


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> uhm.toni.... you now have to pay for a life times worth of therapy for me, k thanks =p


Well, what man got to do....man got to do!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(but I did warn you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Digeman (Nov 3, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> You got a bit of Paulo Constanzo in ya.
> 
> (road trip, 40 days 40 nights, etc)
> After seeing the pic you showed me i did see some resemblance (it's the first anyone's associated me with him though xD) but i think i actually look quite different from him, but like i said those pictures do make us looking somewhat the same
> ...



Yeah that's what happens when you're really really waisted, in a really really good mood and at a festival


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Digeman said:
			
		

> Yeah that's what happens when you're really really waisted, in a really really good mood and at a festival


I'm very familiar with that feeling!!


----------



## Minox (Nov 3, 2008)

Digeman said:
			
		

>


I think I recognize you from somewhere. You live close to Stockholm?


----------



## Digeman (Nov 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Digeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah dude i live in växjö  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But they did post a pic or something in a  magazine or something about hultsfred with a pic of me with the spikes in my head so that might be why  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or so i've heard from my friends atleast)

Hah just thought of a funny quote to that pic!! " 50 arrows in my head won't stop me drinkin' mah beer!!!"


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 4, 2008)

Haha, In the first pic you look like you should be in some 80's band there Toni.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Haha, that first picture is awesome, at first I didn't even noticed your girl, but when I read the post I looked a bit better and it's really cool how you can actually he her reflection..
> 
> And I see you have blue hair, in the second  picture..I had my whole head dyed blue several times..I even had my mohawk blue, but never managed to get a picture!!


hehe, I made anough pictures of it to be called a poser!
Nah, j/k, I knew it was only going to last for a week, so I wanted to make pictures of it.
And did you notice the stripes?


----------



## Joujoudoll (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## WildWon (Nov 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Spoiler



Sid Vicious much? Ooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hah and with that little peek into your "non-spiked" life (the "relaxed toni" look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) It makes me want to get my ass over there to just fuckin chill for a bit. Get some DS action goin on. Then get decked out and fuck with some Croatian locals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks like we need to start plannin somethin for some point!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Digeman said:
			
		

> But then i must ask! Cuz when i used to go out to party my hair would always be a little bit extra fluffy but when i came back after partying a long time it would be a lot more flat!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha...that is the picture with an attitude...Sid-a-like.....(It's just, I hate drugs)

So I give away feeling of a relaxation?!
I'd really love if you could come here sometime in the future, and as you said, we could chill, play DS!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe go to a gig or something.....I'm really hoping we'll realize it one day..


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

>


Once again, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sorry for being creepy, but it has to be said.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will do that one day, and I'll make pictures


----------



## Joujoudoll (Nov 4, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Joujoudoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












  Thanks Granville... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're sweet.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 4, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

>


Oh, you're a cute girl


----------



## Joujoudoll (Nov 4, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Joujoudoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 4, 2008)

Doesn't my girl look cute with pink hair?:




hehe.
(Not real (yet) btw, ps ftw.)

EDIT: Toni, she looks a little radioactive, doesn't she?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Doesn't my girl look cute with pink hair?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, you look like happy together, you have an expression like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in that picture.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We ARE happy together  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes, I WAS looking like that, because she was blowing a bubblegum bubble in front of my face


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> EDIT: Toni, she looks a little radioactive, doesn't she?


Haha, kinda..it would be even better if she had green hair!!

But, this is my love.....talk about  radioactive!!





Guess whose idea was it! haha


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Please tell me you shaved that in her head as she slept!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

No, I just bugged her....and when she didn't want to do it, I tied her up!! (just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

But I had few of such haircuts!!

You must think I have problems!!


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 5, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, she looks so cool!

Oh, how about this:


----------



## Noitora (Nov 5, 2008)

Lol, one of my friends took this photo when we went out for some food


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 5, 2008)

kebab and chips? yummy


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 5, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Lol, one of my friends took this photo when we went out for some food
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, now I'm REALLY hungry..


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 6, 2008)

A pic of me from my show last thursday!


----------



## da_head (Nov 6, 2008)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> kebab and chips? yummy


lol chips. silly brits


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 6, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Lol, one of my friends took this photo when we went out for some food
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To tell you the truth, you look like a hacker.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> *snip
> 
> A pic of me from my show last thursday!


Maybe you have video taped that show?

I'd like to see you guys playing!


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did, the sound quality is horrible.

View them all on my friend profile:
http://www.youtube.com/user/nrt7892


----------



## Killermech (Nov 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10 more points if you convince her to paint those areas green


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She did  had  that part of the head dyed dayglow blond....Was pretty wicked.....But one day, maybe we even do that too (actually, it's more like it that I'll do it than she)


----------



## OSW (Nov 6, 2008)

Taken 20th september (the day after my 18th birthday)
I think it's a decent photo of me.




I haven't cut my hair since then so it's getting pretty thick hehe.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

OSW said:
			
		

> Taken 20th september (the day after my 18th birthday)
> I think it's a decent photo of me.
> 
> 
> ...


Lol... your face scared me! Anyways... You look Pretty cool.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 8, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Joujoudoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop flirting with my Joujou!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh yeah I forgot.

This is what I look like when I wake up.

Not emo.Just didn't comb my hair in my usual style that day.


----------



## Little (Nov 9, 2008)

emo!! =p


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 9, 2008)

That's what the said about Hitler.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I forgot.
> 
> This is what I look like when I wake up.
> 
> ...


Eternal, you're the most EMO looking non-emo person I have ever seen!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(no offense)

I've seen only two of your pictures, one with your hair up, that looks pretty cool, and one with your black dog......even more emo than this one!


----------



## Minox (Nov 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say that he looks like an emo in this picture, he just looks so damn sleepy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say that he looks like an emo in this picture, he just looks so damn sleepy.


I'm not even talking about his eyes, his hair style is emo!

And you can't deny it


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 9, 2008)

So I usually have longer hair, but today I got it cut really short by somebody that was new.  My wife was joking around that I now have the same haircut as my son. I figured I would post up the evidence for some lulz.  Hope nobody is offended by red-eye, cause these pics were redeye-tastic for some reason.

Me and the boy:




Me with both kids:




Funny shot of the boy (left the full redeye for the nice zombie effect):




Please for the love of all that's decent, no pedobear shit with the kids' pics.  Mine is fair game though.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't see you whole, because your kids are covering you, but you seem pretty huge (as in strong)! You work out?

The younger kid is pretty cute, and photogenic.


----------



## science (Nov 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I can't see you whole, because your kids are covering you, but you seem pretty huge (as in strong)! You work out?
> 
> The younger kid is pretty cute, and photogenic.



Are you saying the older one isn't cute nor photogenic...?!?

Don't worry Szyslak, I think both the kids are cute and photogenic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Do you work out?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Nah, but he took three pictures of the younger one, and although I think his little girl is cute (it just don't seem right to comment her like that, I don't know  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

All in all, Szyslak, great pictures, and even more, great kids!! I hope they're nice, and don't give you trouble!


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I can't see you whole, because your kids are covering you, but you seem pretty huge (as in strong)! You work out?
> 
> The younger kid is pretty cute, and photogenic.
> 
> ...


Thanks Toni.  Yeah, I'm pretty lucky with the kids.  They're cute and not too much trouble.  They must take after their mother.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Me and the boy:



Aww that pic made me laugh!


----------



## Joujoudoll (Nov 10, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I'm yours huh? Hehe...

When did that happen?


----------



## WildWon (Nov 12, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> So I usually have longer hair, but today I got it cut really short by somebody that was new.  My wife was joking around that I now have the same haircut as my son. I figured I would post up the evidence for some lulz.  Hope nobody is offended by red-eye, cause these pics were redeye-tastic for some reason.
> 
> Me and the boy:
> (snip)
> ...



So thats the face of Syz! Kickass! (dunno if you have other pics in here, if so, i've prolly seen em, but my memory is that of a hippy >_>.)

Also, fucking adorable children! Musta gotten the looks of their mother. (BURN!!!) Haha kidding, bro.

Good to put a face to the name, fo sheezy, though!


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 12, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> So thats the face of Syz! Kickass! (dunno if you have other pics in here, if so, i've prolly seen em, but my memory is that of a hippy >_>.)
> 
> Also, fucking adorable children! Musta gotten the looks of their mother. (BURN!!!) Haha kidding, bro.
> 
> Good to put a face to the name, fo sheezy, though!


Lol, thanks man.  And they definitely take after their mom.

I figured I'd finally get a picture up before you guys inevitably move on to avatars from Flock of Seagulls.


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Nov 13, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I forgot.
> 
> This is what I look like when I wake up.
> 
> ...


Awwww those kids are so cute


----------



## Calafas (Nov 13, 2008)

Me with hair up at college   :S


----------



## granville (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry for the poor quality, but here's me with my new haircut:






I actually kind of like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss it long though. I was blackmailed into cutting it by none other than my evil (and I mean that 100%) mother. She's such a witch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was the emo-looking me from before:



Spoiler











And my hair was still wet there.

So, how do you like my new short haircut?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Fuck it granville....I must say you look much better with the short hair.....others may disagree, but I like it much much better now!!
You look like a completely different person!


----------



## Akoji (Nov 14, 2008)

sexy me.


----------



## granville (Nov 14, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Fuck it granville....I must say you look much better with the short hair.....others may disagree, but I like it much much better now!!
> You look like a completely different person!


Thanks Toni!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the thing that I was being blackmailed with:



Spoiler



A trip to Disney World in February. It's a belated high school graduation present. I graduated high school back in May, but we couldn't afford it back then. So, me and mom are planning a weeks trip to Disney soon. The conditions are that I cut my hair (done, and at least she let me go to a professional and not get the bowl out) and avoid using the word "fuck" in her presence (something that will be hard to break the habit of). I just figured getting my hair cut was worth Disney World!


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Nov 14, 2008)

Akoji said:
			
		

> sexy me.


Yes.
Marry me much?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you look better, you're probably going to Disneyland!! It looks like a win-win situation to me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you'll go, be sure to get some pictures..we'll have to see that!!


----------



## OSW (Nov 14, 2008)

NINTENDO DS said:
			
		

> Akoji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 2nd in line!


----------



## Akoji (Nov 14, 2008)

Hmmm... I take OSW, sorry his hot Jojo signature won me over


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Who want's tortilla chips and salsa?!?!?! xD*


----------



## OSW (Nov 14, 2008)

Akoji said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I take OSW, sorry his hot Jojo signature won me over


yay!

On a more serious note 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - you do look sharp mate


----------



## Joujoudoll (Nov 14, 2008)

Granville, you're much more sexy now with the short hair... I like the short hair better. I wasn't really too fond of the long hair.


----------



## granville (Nov 14, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> Granville, you're much more sexy now with the short hair... I like the short hair better. I wasn't really too fond of the long hair.


I'll certainly trust the words from such a pretty girl! Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll keep it short since it seems to look better (even I admit I love it). Now I know how to actually make it look good: go to a professional stylist!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Granville


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'll certainly trust the words from such a pretty girl! Thank you! shy.gif


Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am pretty girl indeed, am I!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AND NO!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't go to the hair stylist.....do everything on your own, I do that.....
I didn't go to the hair dresser/stylist/whatever for the 6-7-8 years......I do everything myself, or if it's complicated I get my girlfriend to do it (or friends)....saves you a bunch of money over some period of time..


----------



## granville (Nov 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok now you're just being silly Toni!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I went to the stylist because I can't keep my hands from shaking violently (it's natural, I never did any drugs). And I can't really depend on any of my friends to do it. I'll try it myself sometime though maybe. It's good to have a lot of advice though!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, but then again, I either shaved my head, or shaved sides of my had, or shaved half of my head!!
Never did anything "normal"....

So when I think about it, maybe you're better off with the hair stylist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe!


----------



## Banger (Nov 14, 2008)

"Normal" is crappy as no one is "normal".


I might add my picture here at some point, usually I am "protective" of such 'info' but I guess it really does not matter.


----------



## WildWon (Nov 14, 2008)

OSW said:
			
		

> NINTENDO DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNIT. Now i don't have a shot. Looks like the mod card trumps all other engagement opportunities


----------



## Akoji (Nov 14, 2008)

Well you have a rather manly beard WildWon. Don't worry with that beard nothing can resist to you


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 14, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I couldn't help myself


----------



## Galacta (Nov 16, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMFAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look like a nerd HAHAHAHAHAHA! 
You are so cool.


----------



## Dark (Nov 17, 2008)

BankaiKirby said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow face expression


----------



## air2004 (Nov 17, 2008)

how can I make a moving pic under my user name please help.....


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 19, 2008)

ThePinkOne said:
			
		

> BankaiKirby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm that's not him

That is a picture of Gregory Rinman


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 19, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but....but.....but...I wub you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:Goesandcrysincloset:


----------



## Prime (Nov 19, 2008)

Well it's about time I posted here.

So here you go:



Spoiler


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 19, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Granville
> 
> 
> 
> ...


people with a crazy hairstyle doesnt need to go to the hair dresser!! but normal people need to go there


----------



## Noitora (Nov 20, 2008)

New haircut new picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



/removed


----------



## granville (Nov 20, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> New haircut new picture


Very nice! You look really cool!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 20, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look cool too with short hair granville


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> New haircut new picture


Grrrrr....You hot stud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Cool picture though, you made a "Blue Steel" look! (who gets the reference wins a e-cookie)


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 20, 2008)

I was bored...


----------



## Noitora (Nov 20, 2008)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> I was bored...


That's cool


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 20, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Cool picture though, you made a "Blue Steel" look! (who gets the reference wins a e-cookie)


I don't know...it looks more like "Magnum" to me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...













You deserved it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to be honest, he does have a bit of that Zoolander line in his face.....


----------



## Noitora (Nov 20, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> And to be honest, he does have a bit of that Zoolander line in his face.....


Zoolander? that one?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, that one


----------



## Noitora (Nov 20, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Yeah, that one


You found out the truth about me, I'm Zoolander in disguise


----------



## Awdofgum (Nov 24, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Here's where I got my idea.


----------



## Lelouch (Nov 25, 2008)

new picture




favorite shirt


----------



## moozxy (Nov 26, 2008)

I c ur nipl


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 26, 2008)

Lelouch said:
			
		

> new picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u have a big store under ur bed!!


----------



## Joujoudoll (Nov 27, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Joujoudoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe... Well, I didn't know you wubbed me, but that's sweet.

So, do you have official reign over me?


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 28, 2008)

Noope


----------



## granville (Nov 28, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hehe... Well, I didn't know you wubbed me, but that's sweet.
> 
> So, do you have official reign over me? wub.gif


No he doesn't! *Gets out radioactive caveman club and prepares to fight over you*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I made you a cake to show you how I feel!


----------



## Lelouch (Nov 28, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> And I just HAD to post this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like your hair it's neat o.o


----------



## Translucentbill (Nov 28, 2008)

wabsta, you look oddly familiar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try to get a picture of myself on here sometime


----------



## Joujoudoll (Nov 28, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hahahaha... You did not make that cake!! You just used google and looked up images... Cheater.


----------



## granville (Nov 28, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My oven is broken though! Please forgive Granville for he cannot bake a true cake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







What must I do for you? Command me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ok, after I get some sleep. THEN command me!)


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 28, 2008)

Is this a dating topic, a topic about pies? Or am I still just at the temper pics topic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thx LeLouch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Transculentbill...
I kinda live in Holland, and you in America 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So we probably don't know eachother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yea, post picz


----------



## Noitora (Nov 29, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

>


This one's really, really creepy


----------



## Galacta (Nov 30, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh! You have a fringe!
Whats on teh left eye?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 30, 2008)

Right eye mate... right eye.


----------



## dice (Nov 30, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Right eye mate... right eye.


actually you're in the wrong


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

Two new ones (from few days ago)





This is from the restaurant. I was there with my girl, celebrating 4 years of relationship!





Psycho Gentleman in a  Bowler Hat! in my room..


----------



## dice (Dec 1, 2008)

an over cropped pic of me, i'll take another one when I get that shirt off science.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 1, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> an over cropped pic of me, i'll take another one when I get that shirt off science.


Seeeexy...visor


----------



## WildWon (Dec 1, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> (NICE. A little Social D goes a LONG way!)
> 
> QUOTE(dice @ Nov 30 2008, 07:15 PM)


(Aaaaaghhh! Teh real dice!)



ps: Thanks guys... now i have to hide this erection ALL DAY!... I hate you. >_>


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> (NICE. A little Social D goes a LONG way!)
> 
> ps: Thanks guys... now i have to hide this erection ALL DAY!... I hate you. >_>


ALLL the way to Croatia!!

Man, I love that band, it's one of my favorites, not to mention that "Another state of mind" is the best punk documentary I have ever seen!







 Just put a hat on it, and we LOVE you Wildy


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 1, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

>



That smirk on my fathers face says "yeah im sexy, women want to be with me, and men want to be women!"


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2008)

Me with long hair (from a coupla years ago): 











(The horror... everyone wanted to braid it...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 


(I miss my hair...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2008)

Porn!!


----------



## Banger (Dec 2, 2008)

*removed pix*


These are going to be here for only a short period of time before they are removed.

PS. If they are reposted I ask the mods to remove themz


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> PS. If they are reposted I ask the mods to remove themz


No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's nice to see your face Banger!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Porn!!



Jesus christ Toni thats almost NSFW!!!







(got any more of those?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## science (Dec 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Porn!!



Hadrian you lost some weight!!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 2, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats pretty smexy btw.

BUT IT IS NSFW.


(My friend wants more lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## dice (Dec 2, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut

(I LOL'D seriously)


----------



## Noitora (Dec 2, 2008)

I find dead rats in my school everyday, I should post a pic


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2008)

Dead rats go in the "Random Picture" thread, not in the "Temper pics" thread. 

Toni, what restaurant is that in your picture?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Toni, what restaurant is that in your picture?


Restaurant is called Nokturno, past the Dolac, when you go from Trg Bana Jelacica towards Kaptol..

And for all you dirty minds, two already shown pictures but now "wallpaper size"



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Restaurant is called Nokturno, past the Dolac, when you go from Trg Bana Jelacica towards Kaptol..


I know Nokturno, it's a great place. Cheap, too. I love their pizza Bolognese. I just couldn't recognize it on the picture   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is that the non-smoker section? I always end up in the smoking section, because the non-smoking part is always packed


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 2, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> I know Nokturno, it's a great place. Cheap, too. I love their pizza Bolognese. I just couldn't recognize it on the picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Yeah, it's a non-smoking section.....Both my girl and I, we don't smoke, so we're always there if there is space..But yeah, that place is always full!!
I usually eat pizza Caprichosa (I'm not sure if it's spelled that way) or Picanta, an they have great Lasagnes!

I love that place!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 2, 2008)

/Removed pics.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 2, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Spoiler



Did you get the fuller size of that pic, finally? Or did you just get a wallpaper from the guy? Do you have a high-res copy of it? Showed it to Wife® and it'd definitely be one that gets put on the wall in a much larger form.


----------



## Banger (Dec 2, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> *removed pix*


ok they are removed now


----------



## WildWon (Dec 2, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn you! I had checked earlier and they were already gone. I missed seeing a banger!


----------



## Banger (Dec 2, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Catch it next time when I am un-sober


----------



## Joujoudoll (Dec 3, 2008)

A new pic of me...


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 3, 2008)

^^ Amazing eyes


----------



## Joujoudoll (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks ^_~


----------



## Galacta (Dec 3, 2008)

Very amazing eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its gettting cold!
Anyways you look different than the other pics, but you still look beautiful.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah, I am told that I look different in a lot of my pics... I think I look the same though.

Here is an old pic of me, I was like 17 or so in these pics...


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 3, 2008)

By the way, Joujoudoll. I've been always meaning to tell you this for a while, you've got an awesome taste in music.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 3, 2008)

@Joujoudoll: Love your new RF2 avatar. Dorothy is the cutest.

.....

Well... I guess it's time to expose myself


----------



## Joujoudoll (Dec 3, 2008)

Awdofgum: Aww thanks, I am glad you like my taste in music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vulpes: Thanks! I love Dorothy too!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 3, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Well... I guess it's time to expose myself



Omg Vulpes you look completely different from what I expected, I love it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you always had your age up on your profile or did I just completely miss that?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 3, 2008)

Nah, it's always been there. I make no secret that I'm an old fart.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 3, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> @Joujoudoll: Love your new RF2 avatar. Dorothy is the cutest.
> 
> .....
> 
> Well... I guess it's time to expose myself


You look awesome! Great one!
Although that thing in your eye...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 3, 2008)

Galacta said:
			
		

> Although that thing in your eye...



...is no longer there.

Out of my seven total piercings, I wound up only keeping one. (right ear)


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 3, 2008)

Lol your not that old man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am I the only person who sees this resemblance?



Spoiler


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi new here at GBAtemp

so I'll just go ahead and post my pic


----------



## budrow66 (Dec 3, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> @Joujoudoll: Love your new RF2 avatar. Dorothy is the cutest.
> 
> .....
> 
> Well... I guess it's time to expose myself


Good Lawd ! Man I never thought you would do that. Ya p1ngpong is spot on. Somebody give this man a cowboy hat and Kung Fu grip.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 3, 2008)

Budrow66:
Don't make me post pics of you. 
....Where did I put that one of you in your "Chicks dig scrawny pale guys" shirt?


----------



## Galacta (Dec 3, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> Hi new here at GBAtemp
> 
> so I'll just go ahead and post my pic







Those angry eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You joined the same time as me!


----------



## Banger (Dec 3, 2008)

People these days!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow. 
Happy Banger is Happy!


----------



## Banger (Dec 3, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Wow.
> Happy Banger is Happy!



This is the internet, must be serious at all timez!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 3, 2008)

I might as well submit my "Publicity photo" too.






In for a penny; in for a pound.


(Resized the obnoxiously large image)


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 3, 2008)

woah you got large arms
you workout ?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 3, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> woah you got large arms
> you workout ?



I was about to say, your pretty buff in that pic man, theres just too much sexiness going on in this thread now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(and I havent even posted a pic here yet!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 3, 2008)

Nah. No working out. It's part of being a carpenter for a decade.


P1ngy! Post dem shits up!


----------



## Joujoudoll (Dec 3, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Nah. No working out. It's part of being a carpenter for a decade.
> 
> 
> P1ngy! Post dem shits up!



My dad was a carpenter for years and years... He built houses, cabinets, furniture... Then he decided to become a computer engineer. Hehe.


----------



## Banger (Dec 3, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> P1ngy! Post dem shits up!


I second what this man sayz.

I mean I did it even though I will regret it when GBAtemp makes me clean up the puke I caused from posting mine.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Dec 3, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, my pic will cause pukage too... A lot of tempers don't like me and think I'm ugly, so those people can bite me.


----------



## Banger (Dec 3, 2008)

Spoiler



'm an acorn, small and round
Lying on the cold cold ground
Somebody came and stepped on me
That is why I'm cracked you see
I'm a nut , in a rut , I'm crazy

Called myself on the telephone
Just to see if I was home
Asked myself out for a date
Gotta be ready by half past eight!
I'm a nut , in a rut , I'm crazy

Took myself to the picture show
Sat myself in the very first row
Wrapped my arms around my waist
Got so fresh I slapped my face!
I'm a nut, in a rut , I'm crazy



It is ok though.


Also @ Joujoudoll we can kick dur buttz


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 3, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> Yeah, my pic will cause pukage too... A lot of tempers don't like me and _think I'm ugly_, so those people can bite me.



o.O Huh? 
Some 'Tempers are idiots, too.

And regarding going from carpentry to computers: when I started applying to schools to learn computer technology, one woman had the audacity to ask "Oh, isn't that going to be quite a change for you, since you've been a carpenter for so long?"
I bit my tongue to keep from saying what I wanted to, and responded with 
"Nah. You just have to build a different type of firewall."


----------



## Joujoudoll (Dec 3, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, we can.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 3, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I might as well submit my "Publicity photo" too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me, or do others think he has that pr0nstar look?


----------



## Joujoudoll (Dec 3, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Joujoudoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well mainly, 'Urza' and 'The Worst' are the two that hate me the most, there may be more that I don't know about, but those two have made it apparent that they think I am so ugly I should kill myself. They have literally told me that they hope I die... Really nice eh?

Well, computers are different in software, but building them isn't much different, it's just metal instead of wood.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 3, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I might as well submit my "Publicity photo" too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look like a man from the country. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Densetsu post dem shits up shogun!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 3, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Galacta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Doesn't right ear = gay?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 3, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Doesn't right ear = gay?



¬.¬ 
Say that to my face, Moo.

*chuckle*

If that's what an ear piercing means, what do four nipple piercings mean?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 3, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Hehe Moo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A LOT of pain mate.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 3, 2008)

True enough.
Moreso when you do them all yourself.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Dec 3, 2008)

Are... you... freaking... serious?!


I'd never get a piercing... anywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm only 13 anyways.


----------



## Banger (Dec 3, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> True enough.
> Moreso when you do them all yourself.


Can't be any worse then starting yourself on fire


----------



## Galacta (Dec 3, 2008)

I can do it to you right now.
It wont be painful.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)

Vulpes, man I never imagined you look like that, but now to think of it, your username and avatar fits PERFECTLY!!

Also, I love piercings (Hehe Moo, who told you that crap, with the right ear?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Vulpes, do you have any tattoos (I mean, tattoos often come with piercings, as it's actually body modification)


----------



## Banger (Dec 3, 2008)

I was thinking about getting my tongue split but people thought i was crazy >_>


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> I was thinking about getting my tongue split but people thought i was crazy >_>


I know a girl who did it...but you have to know that it's a process that lasts for some time....
First you have to pierce your tongue, then after it heals, make that hole bigger, after it heals, get it split..

Have you seen the process of splitting it? (not a pretty sight)

CAUTION: It's really explicit!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm all for people doing whatever they want to themselves but tongue splitting is just wrong!

@Vulpes : You look like you should be the bouncer at a bar somewhere in that publicity style photo!  And if you're a carpenter I can believe you did those piercings yourself, I'm just having trouble believing the "on purpose" part! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j/k mate.  For pictures of p1ngy see the Radioactive Forces propaganda thread in the EoF.  If I can find it I'll send you a link.


----------



## Banger (Dec 3, 2008)

Well I have been lit on fire, and pain really is not bothersome to me. Getting hurt is never a fear of mine because pain only lasts so long. Plus pain can be fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

The only thing that would annoy me is losing the blood. I love my blood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though I seem to lose some from time to time.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)

I could never pierce anything other than my hand! (I'm not that type of person), but my girl likes lip, nose etc. piercings..
About splitting, well, it actually  "hendicapes" you in a way that you loose some flavor senses! I'm not for that at all, it's too brutal..

But then again, if someone wants to do it, and it doesn't affect me, who am I to judge, you know!

About p1ngy, check the Radioactive Force blog, original post, last section


----------



## Banger (Dec 3, 2008)

Also I doubt I Would ever get it done just for the fact the affects of it are non reversible so meh. I know this one chick that at one point wanted me to get a prince albert... I said fuck that :-/ I like standing when I pee thank you very much.


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 3, 2008)

@ joujoudoll - There is a big difference in your latest photo.  Your face is much thinner than before.  You almost look like a different person.  Is it a camera effect or editing of the photo or just you?  Forget about the haters - they are just trolling for reaction.

@ toni - You've never heard of the "right ear only = gay"?  Even if it is just an urban myth I'm surprised you've never heard of it.

@ vulpes - You get arms like that from just being a carpenter?  What do you do - curls with stacks of lumber?  300 chin-ups a day on finished structures?  You must be doing something other than just basic carpentry.


----------



## Minox (Dec 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At first I wondered what kind of language they were talking, but after a while I realized that it was Swedish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, man that's a lot of blood.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> @ toni - You've never heard of the "right ear only = gay"?  Even if it is just an urban myth I'm surprised you've never heard of it.
> 
> @ vulpes - You get arms like that from just being a carpenter?  What do you do - curls with stacks of lumber?  300 chin-ups a day on finished structures?  You must be doing something other than just basic carpentry.


Maybe it's "american" thing, or something, but I'm into scene for a long time, and we never had any such "myths" here..
I mean, I really think it's a huuge stupidity, if you pierce some body part, that means you're gay?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Vulpes could just be build that way, I have a cousin that never worked out in his life, and he's pretty much strong build! Looks very strong and big..


----------



## granville (Dec 3, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> A new pic of me...


Angel, why do you grace us with your presence? We are not worthy.


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Maybe it's "american" thing, or something, but I'm into scene for a long time, and we never had any such "myths" here..
> I mean, I really think it's a huuge stupidity, if you pierce some body part, that means you're gay?!


Dunno, I've heard that with guys, piercing only the right ear is almost a declaration of homosexuality, while the left ear is considered "hetero". A very old "rule", actually.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Vulpes could just be naturally buff. A friend of my father's is a carpenter, and he's all wiry and thin.


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Maybe it's "american" thing, or something, but I'm into scene for a long time, and we never had any such "myths" here..
> I mean, I really think it's a huuge stupidity, if you pierce some body part, that means you're gay?!



I think it was more of a gay pride thing back in the 70's and 80's - like rainbows and pink triangles.  Gay men would just wear a earring in the right ear to identify themselves as gay.  Look at your man George Michael for example.  I think there is a lot of fact there as well as a little bit of myth.  When men started getting lots of ear piercings and other piercings I think the "right ear  only = gay" thing faded away.


----------



## dice (Dec 3, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> A new pic of me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## enarky (Dec 3, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can second that for my part of Europe. You wouldn't just pierce your right ear if you are straight. Well, if you give a shit about other peoples prejudices, that is.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> And Vulpes could just be build that way, I have a cousin that never worked out in his life, and he's pretty much strong build! Looks very strong and big..



Yeah exactly! In reality I am massive and powerfully built! I'm 6 1" have huge shoulders and arms, weigh in at 240 pounds solid, have a 48" chest with the darkest coldest eyes youve ever seen and a shaved head!  I look like I could tear someone apart without even trying! And I never work out ever!


----------



## Akoji (Dec 3, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> A new pic of me...






















Marry me? I'm a sucker for eyes like that


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, that's probably it!!

I remember I heard something about that, but I know that's not the case over here (at these times)..And I was actually talking about ear piercings, not regular earring (there is a technical difference in those two types of piercings)..
But anyways, that surely isn't the case anymore....I know bunch of people with ears pierced (right, left or both), and they aren't homosexuals!

OK, now we're way offtopic.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm to blame.....Continue with posting pictures..


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 3, 2008)

Galacta said:
			
		

> Densetsu post dem shits up shogun!


I have posted dem shits up in this thread before.  

Here's one I took just now.  



Spoiler: Whut up GBAtemp!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Galacta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have already seen you, but new pictures are always welcome


----------



## Noitora (Dec 3, 2008)

You look evil from that angle


----------



## WildWon (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's two for ya'll. Just taken a few moments ago.

Enjoy teh hotness.

HE'S HERE WITH A KNIFE!! AAAHHHH!!!!






and

An apathetic raspberry.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 3, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> You look evil from that angle


I'm not evil, honest!  That's my happy Christmas face!  

Nah, it's really my "just-got-back-home-from-jogging-and-I'm-tired" face


----------



## dice (Dec 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Lazycus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's definately thought of in that way in the UK (and in France as costello told me when we met up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## science (Dec 3, 2008)

^^ Costello can spot em a mile away


----------



## Orc (Dec 3, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> ^^ Costello can spot em a mile away


Is this a "Takes one to know one" thing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously though, if people start judging you on simple things such as tattoos or body piercing, entirely their problem.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 3, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> It's definately thought of in that way in the UK (and in France as costello told me when we met up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's thought in here two but I don't care, I'm gonna have my ears pierced again but something's wrong with my ears and it starts hurting after a few weeks so I have to remove the piercings...

Also I'm not gay.


----------



## dice (Dec 3, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

>


Very kinky but some leather wouldn't go amiss

* ear thing - yeah I don't care anyway, I know a couple of gay people and I get on well with them... and I feel sad for people who feel the need to waste their time and instantly criticise them. at the end of the day it's their life that they're living (as long as they don't touch me sexually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


*(and oh the irony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Orc (Dec 3, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> It's thought in here two but I don't care, I'm gonna have my ears pierced again but something's wrong with my ears and it starts hurting after a few weeks so I have to remove the piercings...


You are probably allergic to the metal of your jewelry. Try looking for stainless steel or hypoallergenic titanium jewelry, a little more expensive but at least it won't screw with your skin.

Also, sorry but if you have your ears using that stupid gun contraption, you're inviting it for infection and other worse stuff. Not recommended.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 3, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Also, sorry but if you have your ears using that stupid gun contraption, you're inviting it for infection and other worse stuff. Not recommended.


Really, I thought that this Blomdahl Medical Ear Piercing System was totally safe :/ Anyway I'll spend some money on buying a platinum earring, they cost about 30€.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)

Wildy, especially the second picture... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Seriously though, if people start judging you on simple things such as tattoos or body piercing, entirely their problem.


Thanks for that Orc, really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I totally live by this philosophy!

On-topic.....one bit older...I'm not sure if I have been posting this one already!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Lazycus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Lazycus: No. I have back trouble so they made me full-time saw-man a few years back when the basic labor became too much for me to handle. The saw we use is 16 lbs (7.25 kg) so it's like curling that much weight for 8 hours a day.

Regarding the ear-piercing thing, from what I've been told by my older gay friends; in the days when gay and lesbian people were severely ostracized in the US, they needed a way to identify one another as being gay/lesbian without announcing it outright so the ear-piercing code came about. It really no longer applies, but I have been asked this question a number of times....particularly by my staunchly anti-gay grandparents......(what a great conversation _that_ was.) 

For me, this isn't the case. I refer to it as my "Pirate piercing". I have an odd sort of "elf point" at the top of my ear, and when I was trying out piercings, I decided to pierce this.
(in the interest of staying on the topic, I'll show you what I mean)




Through that, I put a titanium captive-bead ring. 
For a while I also had a second of the same ring, pierced slightly lower in the ear, and interlinked with the previous one....but that started hurting really bad after rolling around on my pillow in my sleep so it had to go.

One last photo, and I'm done posting.
Just to my left here, out of frame, is a house we just finished building.


How would you like to have _that_ view out your back door?





@Toni: No, no tattoos. I've considered it, but not yet


----------



## Joujoudoll (Dec 3, 2008)

Tattoos are ugly IMHO.... I don't like them, I think they look cheap and tasteless.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> Tattoos are ugly IMHO.... I don't like them, I think they look cheap and tasteless.


Maybe you just haven't seen right ones yet


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Joujoudoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah I agree with joujou, tattoos are ugly imo.


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 3, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> Tattoos are ugly IMHO.... I don't like them, I think they look cheap and tasteless.




























They aren't so ugly, are they? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(That's not me btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## JPH (Dec 3, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tattoo discussion is irrelevant to the topic...

Back on topix please (you know...post pictures of yourself?).


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm going to be blunt here, since JouJoudoll seems so curious/oblivious



			
				Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> Well mainly, 'Urza' and 'The Worst' are the two that hate me the most, there may be more that I don't know about, but those two have made it apparent that they think I am so ugly I should kill myself. They have literally told me that they hope I die... Really nice eh?They hate you because you whore attention. I haven't seen you post whole body or partial body pictures in this thread (and from seeing them I know why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jeez, I could take a pic of me with mascara and makeup then jack the shit out of the brightness and levels and I'd be a hot chick.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2008)

You suck Linki


----------



## granville (Dec 4, 2008)

Joujoudoll- Ignore anyone who says you are ugly. You are NOT. You are one of the prettiest girls I've seen. I'd be happy to swear it on 10,000 bibles in a court that has the power to read people's minds.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2008)

Well you know what this is the temper pics thread, not a freaking beauty contest.

People are entitled to post whatever pictures of themselves they want, modified or not, without having to take tons of crap off people!


That is all!


----------



## Banger (Dec 4, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well you know what this is the temper pics thread, not a freaking beauty contest.
> 
> People are entitled to post whatever pictures of themselves they want, modified or not, without having to take tons of crap off people!
> 
> ...




I agree with this game thing person.

Keep posting peoplez. I will get another picture of me at some point. Not sure when I think I have one with me with shorter hair let me see if I can find itz.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Dec 4, 2008)

_*snip_

Oh, you've seen my fullbody pic huh? I've never shown you my full body pic... So, where did you see it? 

If you guys really want to see my full body pics, I will post them....


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 4, 2008)

Linki is implying you havent posted one because your fat.


Dont even rise to the bait Joujy, just ignore them!  


Who cares what they say! Right?


----------



## amptor (Dec 4, 2008)

_*snip_

linkiboy you aren't very nice.  I have seen a photo of her that looks similar to that one but not photoshopped and she looks just as pretty, even better.  So you don't know what you are talking about.  She posted that pic to show what her friend did with it.

Why are people bashing joujoudoll so much? she is a very nice person and she really doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Banger (Dec 4, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> Why are people bashing joujoudoll so much? she is a very nice person and she really doesn't deserve it.



Because this is the internet. In real life most of the people would not have the balls to say what they say on the internet. I would but that is just because I do not care. Worrying about what other people think is just pointless.


----------



## granville (Dec 4, 2008)

Great job numbskulls. You made her leave!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How dare you treat a nice pretty girl like that the way you did! She just PM'd me saying she was sick of it all and she's bailing out.

One of the nicest people is gone. I hope you're happy. Actually I hope you AREN'T happy since you hurt her feelings.


----------



## Banger (Dec 4, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Great job numbskulls. You made her leave!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you blame the actions of a few morons on everyone? Classic.


----------



## JPH (Dec 4, 2008)

amptor pretty much covers it.

There's no excuses for being rude (to you, Linkiboy).
If you've nothing good to say, don't say it at all.
Joujoudoll may post as many images of herself in this thread as she likes, that's the purpose of the thread (to post images). If you don't like the posts by Joujoudoll, no need to flame her or be rude - use the convenient 'Ignore' button.

Joujoudoll, I mean this in the nicest way possible - this is not church camp.
Posting images of your self on the internet for everyone to see is totally up to you, of course. You should, however, be aware that you will receive criticism from people (that's just how it is; that's life) - whether negative or positive. Personally I would ignore the person being rude to me; wouldn't let it phase me.

Now, from now on I ask you post images of yourselves and comment on them. Please be careful what you say and if you have nothing better to say, don't say anything. Also, there's a lot of off-topic chit chatter in here...I'd appreciate it if you'd hold of from that too. Derailing topics isn't cool yo.


----------



## granville (Dec 4, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no reason to attack me. I'm just expressing my opinion. But I didn't really mean to attack anyone. I just posted without thinking. I generally like harmony between people and I'm sorry for snapping. I'll miss her and I definitely think the ones who attacked her were out of line, but I'll try to get back on topic because it won't do to dwell on the subject.

I've got a new pic I'll post in a sec.

Wonderful. My connection cable for my camera is missing. No more pics until I find it.


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 4, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Joujoudoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude where can I get one of those ?


----------



## WildWon (Dec 4, 2008)

What did you do?!

Joujoudoll is gone? Even though i've never directly conversed with her, she's a regular contributer to our wonderful picture thread. And for loving Led Zeppelin that much, and being an absolutely rad chick (not to mention being one of the pretty faces on this board... cause lots of you got some ugly mugs there, love ya'll but its true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) you forced her out?!

Time for the phear.






I'm coming for you!

Be ready for 6 foot 4 inches of geek-rage.

YYYYAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!

(well, that didn't work, did it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Killermech (Dec 4, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I'm coming for you!
> 
> Be ready for 6 foot 4 inches of geek-rage.
> 
> ...



Now Trolley isn't the only one that scares me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(It did, I swear!)


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## science (Dec 4, 2008)

To be honest, I've never seen JouJoudoll post anywhere but in this thread...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> I want to go to a seaside now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never posted outside this thread either.......there was a time when they even called this thread a Tonis personal photo vault!!


----------



## amptor (Dec 4, 2008)

Welp I'm never posting my image in here mainly because I used to be in oldskool and also now because someone is using my forum name to spread iND releases.

I used to get a lot of positives about my photos that I took when I was younger on the internet, but as I got a little older people started to bash them so I deleted the majority of them.  People on the internet can be very rude.  I wasn't really too worried about that here though.  

I generally ignore a select few people who apparantly are from 4chan.  But sometimes I post and tell them how carried away they are getting with their actions.  This place was more fun when those guys weren't prevelant on here, less posts mocking people for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 4, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> _*snip_
> 
> Oh, you've seen my fullbody pic huh? I've never shown you my full body pic... So, where did you see it?
> 
> ...


She asked why she was hated. If Urza taught this forum anything is that when you ask for the truth, you will receive it

Ok, using Urza isn't a good example. But I have no regret for that post, and this is the last one I will hopefully have to make about this issue.


----------



## amptor (Dec 5, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> amptor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you have to post on this "issue" anyway?  All I've ever seen you and urza (a long time ago tho) do is be mean to her for no apparant reason.  Maybe someone needs to teach you some manners.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus also there are a lot of guys on this thread who post dozens of photos of themselves on here and I don't see you complaining about them as being attention whores or whatever.  To me it looks like you're the one looking for attention or some sort of self esteem boost by picking on other people.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 5, 2008)

Just got mah head trimmed last night.






Yes, the pissed off look was intentional.

Because i got out of the shower this morning, looked in the mirror and realized that i look like someone.

So i posed for this:






Yes? No?


----------



## Noitora (Dec 5, 2008)

Don't worry, you look really cool man


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes dude, yes!
And also, your look would be even more frightening if you took a picture of the other side of your face....The scarred one!

And I trimmed my head 30 minutes ago!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I took this picture for you now (I'm angry because someone made you angry!!)


----------



## WildWon (Dec 5, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Don't worry, you look really cool man



Oh haha, thanks. Yea it wasn't worry. I made the look for the shitty photochop job it did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dig it. Its an odd feeling. The sides of my heads haven't been that short in YEARS (20+ years now). Wife® grabbed the razor and said "Should i use the regular guard on it?" "Nah, skin it." "REALLY? Skin close?" "Yea." "Ok, will do."

And now, i look like Zangief. Its all is well.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 5, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Yes dude, yes!
> And also, your look would be even more frightening if you took a picture of the other side of your face....The scarred one!
> 
> And I trimmed my head 30 minutes ago!!
> ...



Ahahaha We need to make TempFighter win screens. Someone should make a thread for that. People can send in their own faces posed, or just post up random chop jobs of tempers faces after a SF2 (or ANY fighting game) fight.

Bruised faces, angry scowls. Best thread evar.


----------



## dice (Dec 5, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, it's happening, oooooo it's happening alright!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Raven Darkheart (Dec 5, 2008)

ok i shou;d go look for a new pic or 2

but noitora. your new pic reminds me of a mini vladimir kozlov 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



amd WildWon - Apathetic raspberry = festus from the WWE with hair?


----------



## Noitora (Dec 5, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> but noitora. your new pic reminds me of a mini vladimir kozlov







That guy?


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2008)

SCOWLY-FACE! 







HEY GUISE, AM I DOING THIS RIGHT?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Dec 5, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just a bit
maybe its all that pent up anger at ppl spamming you with requests


----------



## Little (Dec 11, 2008)

I was gonna post some new pictures from xmas meal but im drunk in them and because tonji things im an alcoholic then i think i will not post them but i am drunk now so the thing is that i cant post them anyway because i cant remember how to get things from facebook to here


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 11, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> I was gonna post some new pictures from xmas meal but im drunk in them and because tonji things im an alcoholic then i think i will not post them but i am drunk now so the thing is that i cant post them anyway because i cant remember how to get things from facebook to here



Little I hope you know that you've sparked my curiosity of alcohol and I got completely wasted the other day.. So thanks.




JK!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Dec 11, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> SCOWLY-FACE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha lol man thats funny


----------



## Sephi (Dec 11, 2008)

New pics

A picture of me from a few minutes ago





me being sexy a few weeks ago.


----------



## science (Dec 11, 2008)

Sephi you have girl sunglasses


----------



## Sephi (Dec 11, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Sephi you have girl sunglasses


A lot of people have told me that. But I got them from the guy's side of Pac Sun (not from the girl side or victoria's secret)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 11, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> I was gonna post some new pictures from xmas meal but im drunk in them and because tonji things im an alcoholic then i think i will not post them but i am drunk now so the thing is that i cant post them anyway because i cant remember how to get things from facebook to here








.......haha, it's good to be drunk!! I'll wait for those pictures Little


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Dec 11, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> I was gonna post some new pictures from xmas meal but im drunk in them and because tonji things im an alcoholic then i think i will not post them but i am drunk now so the thing is that i cant post them anyway because i cant remember how to get things from facebook to here


lol the boss might be right but that doesnt mean that youre not pleasing to the eyes hun. so just post them,


----------



## Orangegamer (Dec 11, 2008)

heres me




oh yeah i forgot
i was the main character in GTA IV
whoops


----------



## Little (Dec 11, 2008)

those privvy enough to be on my facebook can see them and thats all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im not tooo drunk in them!


----------



## WildWon (Dec 11, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> those privvy enough to be on my facebook can see them and thats all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh sadness. I don't have home net. And facebook is blocked at work. How will i get to point and laugh* at you now!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*by "point and laugh", i mean "touch myself methodically"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 12, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> those privvy enough to be on my facebook can see them and thats all
> 
> 
> 
> ...







You can't do this to us/me....I have no facebook account!! please, post here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

Posted here for the epicness!!
Xcalibear, WildWOn and Toni Plutonij

NOTE: Not for the minors!! (Little, tho you're little, you may have a peek! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


Spoiler


----------



## science (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey, don't forget science and science's girlfriend!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 12, 2008)

We didnt!



Spoiler


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 12, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Hey, don't forget science and science's girlfriend!
> Good point!! How could I forget original couple!
> 
> 
> ...



EDIT: damn p1ngy, that's one hot couple you've got there!!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







hahhaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



shit u made me laugh in my classroom and now every think that im mad!!


----------



## Neko (Dec 12, 2008)

ME:







:S


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

^op 

u bastard!! i thought u were the hot chick that is in your sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



u ruined my dreams!


----------



## Costello (Dec 12, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Just got mah head trimmed last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.

Actually...


----------



## WildWon (Dec 12, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erm... thats what i was trying for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good catch tho, costy >_>





(the SF2 screen with Guile is Zangief's screen and quote after beating anyone LOL)


----------



## Costello (Dec 12, 2008)

ah alright I thought you were comparing your face to Guile's


----------



## WildWon (Dec 12, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> ah alright I thought you were comparing your face to Guile's



OH gotcha heh. Nah, i had a startle when i jumped out of the shower, glanced in the mirror and saw Zangief staring back. Well, a smaller, non-muscular, slightly overweight Zangief, that let himself go


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 12, 2008)

My new fiddle. Couldn't afford it, but I fell in love.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 12, 2008)

My pizza fell out of my mouth when I first saw that.

Mmm pizza.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 12, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> *snipped*
> *snipped*
> 
> My new fiddle. Couldn't afford it, but I fell in love.



My word, man. That is a killa axe. 

Great. Another picture that makes me sad that i haven't had time to play in so long.

mthr, you're a dick


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 12, 2008)

NekoLeah said:
			
		

> ME:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the architecture in your place.  Very cool.  What part of Germany are you in?  Bavaria? Just curious.  Ignore if you want.

You have nice glasses too.  They really suit you.


----------



## Neko (Dec 12, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> NekoLeah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I'm living in North Rhine-Westphalia. 

Thanks. :3


----------



## Costello (Dec 13, 2008)

just got me a new tie !




(click) 

I love that new tie.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 13, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> just got me a new tie !
> 
> *snip
> 
> I love that new tie.


I have been killed by a piercing eyes!!!!

Nice tie Costello....and again....hypnotizing eyes!! *almost falls in love, but remembers that he's not gay


----------



## Noitora (Dec 13, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> just got me a new tie !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can use the tn tag instead of creating two images  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice tie you've got there


----------



## Costello (Dec 13, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*shakes head*
you should use pix.gbatemp.net more often!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 13, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> *shakes head*
> you should use pix.gbatemp.net more often!


Hmmm I see what you were talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But using tn scales the image correctly.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 13, 2008)

Good old Costy, never lets us down with his sexiness


----------



## Ducky (Dec 13, 2008)

Damn , costello your eyes are hypnotizing :S


----------



## Minox (Dec 14, 2008)

Might as well throw in this picture I used for my personal Wiki:


----------



## Sephi (Dec 15, 2008)

new pic of me and my girl friend


----------



## Noitora (Dec 15, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> new pic of me and my girl friend


Those sunglasses creep me out


----------



## moozxy (Dec 16, 2008)

lololol


----------



## WildWon (Dec 17, 2008)

Ahhh found some pics of me from... erm... 3 or 4 years ago on my home puter. Thought you might be interested in em.

Oh, and cause i'm so secksay, i figgered i should post em so *i'm* not the only one fapping to these killer pics.

Hair back (aka Teh Hippy):





Hair down (aka i


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 17, 2008)

WildWon, you're my porno star!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You were sexy before with longer hair, but now!! I have no words, those shaved sides, and hair trough the middle!! You beast!!


----------



## Harumy (Dec 18, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*almost falls in love, but remembers that she has bf...


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 20, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> lololol


LMAO your eyes are HUGE


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Dec 20, 2008)

Harumy said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha well you could conveniently forget that u have a bf...


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, may as well... I found the wackiest picture I could find of me... So here it is!






I'm still a dork like that.


----------



## Harumy (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, i never posted a picture of myself... 
So here i am (somewhere in this pic)


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 21, 2008)

You're in the bottom row, somewhere...

I'm pretty sure I'm right. Unless you aren't in the picture at all!


----------



## moozxy (Dec 21, 2008)

I found Wally


----------



## redact (Dec 22, 2008)

here ya go, drool all ya like






(no i am not hindu, that dot is bc my forehead is itchy and from repeated scratching i managed to build up a callus in that spot)


----------



## Lazycus (Dec 22, 2008)

Harumy said:
			
		

> Well, i never posted a picture of myself...
> So here i am (somewhere in this pic)



I see you there!  Front row way on the right with the sideways peace sign, right behind the guy giving the two thumbs up.


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 22, 2008)

*Godot* said:
			
		

> Well, may as well... I found the wackiest picture I could find of me... So here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just so you all know, I'm not the person, I'm the pop can on his head.


----------



## science (Dec 22, 2008)

I was bored so I did this. 






TRY AND GUESS WHICH IS THE ORIGINAL!!!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 22, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> I was bored so I did this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







The grey one?


----------



## science (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ NOPE!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 22, 2008)

NONE, there isn't a original picture included!


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 22, 2008)

GREEN


----------



## science (Dec 22, 2008)

@ Toni


----------



## Minox (Dec 22, 2008)

Aww, I would've guessed blue since that was the only color that wasn't grainy.


----------



## Harumy (Dec 22, 2008)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> Harumy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe.. Maybe not... 
HINT: Jeans FTW! xD


----------



## Prime (Dec 22, 2008)

Harumy said:
			
		

> Well, i never posted a picture of myself...
> So here i am (somewhere in this pic)



Your the one who is in the middle of the lower crowd, your wearing white and black.

amirite?


----------



## Harumy (Dec 22, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Harumy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No... But you're close...


----------



## WildWon (Dec 22, 2008)

Harumy said:
			
		

> No... But you're close...



Standing up, Black & White, Glasses, Peace sign?


----------



## Harumy (Dec 22, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Harumy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No... Close... Close...
C'mon, it's easy now... ^^


----------



## WildWon (Dec 22, 2008)

Harumy said:
			
		

> No... Close... Close...
> C'mon, it's easy now... ^^



Ok, hows about directly to the left of black&whiteglassesstanding. Black top, dark hair, glasses, jeans?


----------



## Harumy (Dec 22, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Harumy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Yes, you're right! 
*Harumy gives you a cookie*


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 27, 2008)

Got myself a new haircut last week. You guys like it?

I liked my long hair but I think I look better and more mature with the short hair.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> _*snip_
> 
> Got myself a new haircut last week. You guys like it?
> 
> I liked my long hair but I think I look better and more mature with the short hair.


For a moment there, I thought you stole Costellos eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yeah, short hair=win!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like it much more better!!


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 27, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! (I'm Costello's secret brother.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I'm glad you like it! I think its better too.


----------



## Harumy (Dec 28, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Got myself a new haircut last week. You guys like it?
> 
> I liked my long hair but I think I look better and more mature with the short hair.



I like it! Short hair looks good on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And you have beautiful eyes *-*


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 28, 2008)

Harumy said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my first guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok no it wasn't, my first guess was the one in the half-a-top hat.


----------



## Sephi (Dec 28, 2008)

behold the hat of awesome.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 28, 2008)

Harumy said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! A lot of people in school told me I have really good looking eyes! I'm definately keeping my hair short!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 28, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Harumy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should also keep your eyes too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Haha..


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 28, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> behold the hat of awesome.



Nice hat. Nice earphones too, lol. Light blue's a nice colour.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 28, 2008)

Sephi is really awesomeness, where is your photo with you're straight hair... I really lol'd with that one


----------



## granville (Dec 29, 2008)

Newest one of myself:


----------



## Galacta (Dec 29, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Newest one of myself:


You still look good with tha short hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, 1337 POSTS! 
ITS TEMPBOT!


----------



## Sephi (Dec 29, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Sephi is really awesomeness, where is your photo with you're straight hair... I really lol'd with that one


here it is. also, my hair is straightened in the pic with me in the hat of awesome.


----------



## redact (Dec 29, 2008)

after much demand from the guys on irc i decided to post a more recent pic of me


----------



## Galacta (Dec 29, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> after much demand from the guys on irc i decided to post a more recent pic of me


LOL
I still prefer Sephi.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 29, 2008)

Galacta said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too, Galacta xD


----------



## Noitora (Dec 29, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Galacta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When are you gonna post a picture of yours DieForIt?


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 29, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beware the old master of the eyes is watching you "COSTELLO"


----------



## Costello (Jan 2, 2009)

me drunk on new years eve


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 2, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> me drunk on new years eve



Lulz, I drank apple cider XP


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok every time Costello posts a new pic I get more convinced hes some sort of demon!


----------



## corbs132 (Jan 2, 2009)

edit: i'm the guy.


----------



## Neko (Jan 2, 2009)

Sephi said:
			
		

> behold the hat of awesome.





Damn sexy Sephi!


----------



## dewp (Jan 3, 2009)

why not, some pics of me


----------



## Harumy (Jan 3, 2009)

I like your eyes! xD


----------



## dewp (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## fateastray (Jan 4, 2009)

I like the girl!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			
				Harumy said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that was in Italy, I've been there!

If not, then most likely not...


----------



## dewp (Jan 4, 2009)

fateastray said:
			
		

> I like the girl!



She's MYNE! hehe


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmm.. I wasn't sure if posting my pic is a good idea or not, but oh well, what's the worst that can happen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You guys make me look bland and boring


----------



## Harumy (Jan 4, 2009)

fateastray said:
			
		

> If that was in Italy, I've been there!
> 
> If not, then most likely not...



Nope... That was in Lisbon, Portugal ^^
All of them are from a forum! But a portuguese forum ofc...
It will be nice if we can do a meet like that, but with all the Tempers...
Costello will pay our tickets!!! =P


----------



## ryan (Jan 7, 2009)

Extreme Coder said:
			
		

> Hmm.. I wasn't sure if posting my pic is a good idea or not, but oh well, what's the worst that can happen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wicked 'stache!


----------



## Martiin (Jan 7, 2009)

that's what i look like, like _right now,now.(just got out of the shower and opened up this Topic.)_and sorry I can't look more like an _older_ asian guy!


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 7, 2009)

Martiin said:
			
		

> that's what i look like, like _right now,now.(just got out of the shower and opened up this Topic.)_and sorry I can't look more like an _older_ asian guy!



You took a picture of yourself, in the nude?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I wish I was asian sometimes.


----------



## miruki (Jan 7, 2009)

I just took new pictures, like 5 minutes ago, but they all turned out waaay to bright, waaaaaaay too dark or incredibly blurry, only one turned out okayish. But it's very small because I took it with my son's toy cam which he got as a christmas present from my mum. XD






and here's one of my son, who was taking a bath a few minutes ago. XD






sorry for the bad quality D: and the brightness! D: 

My mum sent me her old cam coz she bought a new one, but it hasn't arrived yet, probably tomorrow, gonna make some better pictures then. (tho, the quality of her old cam is not that great either, haha. XD)

Oh and, yes, my hair's brown right now, gonna dye it pink sometime soon again, will post pics of that then too!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 7, 2009)

Your kid is big, I thought it'll be smaller/younger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, you look really normal in that picture, I'm looking forward to see you pink


----------



## xLadyKx (Jan 8, 2009)

Well here's pics of my family taken by me not too long ago.

My oldest, Remy, who's 3.5 years old





My youngest, Raiden, who's 5 months






My oldest and I back in July '08. 2 days before I gave birth lol.





Lastly, Daddy and Raiden when Raiden was younger.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 8, 2009)

xLadyKx VERY nice pictures..and if I may add, you're all very pretty.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really happy that things got worked out well for you!


----------



## OSW (Jan 8, 2009)

Very cute kids!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 8, 2009)

xLadyKx,
You have a lovely family.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 8, 2009)

miruki said:
			
		

>


Macho man!


----------



## superkrm (Jan 8, 2009)

notice the second ds in the background


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jan 9, 2009)

miruki said:
			
		

> I just took new pictures, like 5 minutes ago, but they all turned out waaay to bright, waaaaaaay too dark or incredibly blurry, only one turned out okayish. But it's very small because I took it with my son's toy cam which he got as a christmas present from my mum. XD


Aww, As I said, German people are cute!


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 9, 2009)

superkrm said:
			
		

> notice the second ds in the background


lol, shouldn't you guys be working?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great pic.


----------



## Lelouch (Jan 10, 2009)

new laptop has a camera heres my haruhi shirt ^o^


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 10, 2009)

Raiden is a kick ass name!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 10, 2009)

Lelouch said:
			
		

> new laptop has a camera heres my haruhi shirt ^o^


Aww Lelouch, Mighty as always.


----------



## xLadyKx (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks. It's pronounced Ry-den not Ray-den though. More like after the Metal Gear Solid character, not Mortal Kombat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He was almost named Logan which is funny because in X-Men, Gambit's name is Remy and Wolverine's real name is Logan.


----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2009)

New Year's party. The theme was 70's disco. Don't judge me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 11, 2009)

Awwww, Veho, you're so cute!!
..
..
..





 But who's that bearded women holding you?

And those hairy hands?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Very cute picture


----------



## Westside (Jan 11, 2009)

superkrm said:
			
		

> notice the second ds in the background


Awesome, a senior airmen in the US air force.  Another GBAtemp military member.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jan 16, 2009)

Okay, I'll give it a 16 shot xD This is me : (Don't say I'm cool >_


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 17, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> New Year's party. The theme was 70's disco. Don't judge me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope she's one of the reasons he left.


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 18, 2009)

Screwing around with our new printer, scanner, copier, and fax all-in-one machine XD!


----------



## The Teej (Jan 19, 2009)

Can't remember when this was, but it's no more then 3 weeks old.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 19, 2009)

The Teej said:
			
		

> Can't remember when this was, but it's no more then 3 weeks old.








Somehow it reminds me of that smiley... I dunno why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(if this is rude srry The Teej, then ill remove it)


----------



## The Teej (Jan 19, 2009)

Haha, that's pretty funny. I never made that comparison before


----------



## Cablephish (Jan 19, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Screwing around with our new printer, scanner, copier, and fax all-in-one machine XD!



Err... Is it safe to put your face on a scanner? And/or printer?


----------



## Noitora (Jan 19, 2009)

The Teej said:
			
		

> Haha, that's pretty funny. I never made that comparison before


You're the human incarnation of  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



With hair and stuff.


----------



## War (Jan 20, 2009)

R> Noitora pics. PM me the NSFW ones


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 20, 2009)

teehee.
this is me.
(i r doing freeze. in my monkey pjs.)




p.s. epic 2000th post if youre wondering what the occasion was.


----------



## miruki (Jan 20, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> teehee.
> this is me.
> (i r doing freeze. in my monkey pjs.)


This is so cute, seriously. Monkey pjs rock like shit!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> teehee.
> this is me.
> (i r doing freeze. in my monkey pjs.)
> p.s. epic 2000th post if youre wondering what the occasion was.



Nice freeze tmt! I used to do alot of breaking when I was younger, coolest dance style there is!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jan 20, 2009)

miruki said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 20, 2009)

Some updated pics:

Me at my grandpa's






Me at my sisters wedding (in the middle)





Me fishing in the Golf Coast (in the middle)


----------



## Satangel (Jan 20, 2009)

@ SonicSlasher, something wrong with your neck?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 20, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> @ SonicSlasher, something wrong with your neck?


Nothing, I just felt like striking a odd pose.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 20, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well on the last picture you're like a retard


----------



## Satangel (Jan 20, 2009)

Me by the way


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 20, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was also extremely sea sick


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 20, 2009)

Time to finally show my mug to the world!






P.S. I'll join tiny with a little celebration as this is Post 2100 for me!


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice Ashu.. that cross pretty good at keepin' the vampires away? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, here's one when I was the same age as most of y'all.. circa 1980.. junior prom I think it was..






edit:
..and don't make fun of my tall drink of date, she's been my best friend for 30 years and she knows kung-fu.
srsly.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2009)

Mthr, you're the spitting image of my old man in that pic mate!


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jan 20, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Me by the way



That hoodie is awesome


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 20, 2009)

Mthr, while that cross in my pic might keep the vampires away from me I would think the snow outside is doing a much better job right now!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 20, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> teehee.
> this is me.
> (i r doing freeze. in my monkey pjs.)
> *snip
> p.s. epic 2000th post if youre wondering what the occasion was.








 tiny's doing monkey business!!

Nice one tinyt, also, I like PJs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very cool, and it fits you!! Me has one with a ducky, I'll be posting it one day!


----------



## Noitora (Jan 20, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Nice one tinyt, also, I like PJs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I'm not ashamed of my blue bear PJs.


----------



## DAZA (Jan 21, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of me and my niece at the zoo!




hahaha isnt that the days of htc?


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 21, 2009)

the new me


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 22, 2009)

mew you got a haricut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lookin good :]


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 22, 2009)

Mewgia is sexy


----------



## Maktub (Jan 22, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Nice Ashu.. that cross pretty good at keepin' the vampires away?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teh fucking awesomeness turned into an image!!!!!


----------



## Maktub (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok, so if Teej= 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



then Sonicslasher=
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:

and this is me:


----------



## Harumy (Jan 22, 2009)

hey Maktub, nice photo =)
I like the b&w effect xP


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 22, 2009)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> the new me


Haircut looks good Mew!  Good choice.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mthr, I can't even describe how epic that junior prom pic is.  The looks on both your faces are just priceless.  I love everything about it.


----------



## OSW (Jan 23, 2009)

I tried to do a semi mohawk a lil while ago (didn't want to cut my sides to make it work properly so it's fail).






but still lol worthy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ATM I am in the process of cutting my own hair.
If i muck up I'll just wear that new hat I bought lol.


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 23, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Mewgia is sexy



yeah thats kinda creepy coming from you


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 23, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> I tried to do a semi mohawk a lil while ago (didn't want to cut my sides to make it work properly so it's fail).
> 
> 
> 
> ...







That's how it turned out to be, very interesting..

Actually, if you got it up a bit more firmly, it would look good even with the sides not shortened!

Next time


----------



## MeisterNo874 (Jan 23, 2009)

here, this is me... xD






sorry for image size.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 23, 2009)

Spoiler: My most recent pic








That's not lint on my shirt, my mirror is just grimy.  I'd better go and clean it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 23, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Spoiler: My most recent pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Whoever sees ninjas face, will die in horrible pain!!!!!

(I like the pumpkin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 23, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Whoever sees ninjas face, will die in horrible pain!!!!!
> 
> (I like the pumpkin
> 
> ...


Ninja Death Stare





The "pumpkin" is actually a mascot for a juice in Japan, called Natchan.  It was a gift my friend gave me last time I went to Japan for a visit


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 23, 2009)

Maktub said:
			
		

> then Sonicslasher=



That's what I was going for in the middle picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But my mom didn't get it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

I believe I can fly!!!


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 25, 2009)

One of my bands promo pics. I made it black and white and did the Motion Blur effects in the background.






I'm the one to the far right wearing the Opeth hoodie.


----------



## Costello (Jan 25, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> One of my bands promo pics. I made it black and white and did the Motion Blur effects in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you mean on the far right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cool picture nevertheless


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 25, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOH! Oops, Yeah I'm on the far right my bad. And thanks, it took me abotu 10 minutes or so to do that in PS.


----------



## Maktub (Jan 25, 2009)

Harumy said:
			
		

> hey Maktub, nice photo =)
> I like the b&w effect xP


Why, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Sonicslasher: God thanks she didn't. That'd mean she's been into /b/


----------



## Noitora (Jan 25, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Spoiler: My most recent pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Densetsu in both of your pics you scare me for some reason, you look really serious


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 27, 2009)

Ugly punk!!!!!






WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING AT?!?!?!


----------



## miruki (Jan 27, 2009)

Hahahah Toni, I love that jumping pic, it looks so clumsy... XDDD~~


Ehh.. nevermind the creepy stare of my left eye, haha.. Vincent was trying to eat my face the whole time D: it was really hard to make a picture of the two of us... actually I made this one for my mother coz she wanted one she could put in her purse...  uhm yeah. XD






well and that's the little one playing model.. haha he really loves taking photos of him! XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 27, 2009)

miruki said:
			
		

> Hahahah Toni, I love that jumping pic, it looks so clumsy... XDDD~~
> 
> 
> Ehh.. nevermind the creepy stare of my left eye, haha.. Vincent was trying to eat my face the whole time D: it was really hard to make a picture of the two of us... actually I made this one for my mother coz she wanted one she could put in her purse...  uhm yeah. XD
> ...


Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very nice picture of you two, it looks like your kid is "very alive" like he can't sit cal for more than few second! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, he has really cute shirt in the lover pictures! Me likey


----------



## Maktub (Jan 27, 2009)

And SO beautiful eyes


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 27, 2009)

Maktub said:
			
		

> And SO beautiful eyes


Yeah, I have to agree that they both have beautiful eyes, but especially the kid....


----------



## OSW (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, I think that kid will be damn handsome when he grows up! Maybe even as sexy as Toni!?

BTW Toni, did you clear the puddle...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 27, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think that kid will be damn handsome when he grows up! Maybe even as sexy as Toni!?
> 
> BTW Toni, did you clear the puddle...


Ah, OSW, you're making me blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And OF COURSE I did, do I look like I didn't?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or did I?


----------



## miruki (Jan 27, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Maktub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, I'm glad he got my eyes.. XD and they are so lovely deep blue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yes, yes he's gonna be very handsome, mwaha. XD#

haha, actually I wanted to say thanks and all!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 29, 2009)

WOW, I'm so enthusiastic, I made this picture for my facebook, and everyone will love me for my coolness!! YAY!


----------



## granville (Jan 29, 2009)

What are you holding?


----------



## dewp (Jan 29, 2009)

some random ones of me the first one i'm just 12 lol


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 29, 2009)

toni, wheres the mohawk?? =O


----------



## Trolly (Jan 29, 2009)

Hooray for Elvis glasses from Urban Oufitters!





And an awful photo of my cheesy grin aha, taken at school


----------



## dewp (Jan 29, 2009)

is that the urban outfitters in Birmingham?


----------



## miruki (Jan 29, 2009)

For some reason I really love your hair Trolly... *sigh* so young.. ;_;


XDDD


oh and btw, dewp: the beard suits you. Seriously! XD


----------



## playallday (Jan 29, 2009)

Did Toni cut his hair?!?!?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 29, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Did Toni cut his hair?!?!?



Yeah a while back


----------



## playallday (Jan 29, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I missed that!  Wow, its like the sun is now green!


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 29, 2009)

Spikey bought me this shirt!






It's awesome and I love it and I will NOT take it off to wash it or myself.

Double-funky!


----------



## Harumy (Jan 29, 2009)

miruki said:
			
		

> For some reason I really love your hair Trolly... *sigh* *so young*.. ;_;



Not for me!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 30, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> What are you holding?
> It's a Nokia n73....What does it look like I'm holding?!
> 
> 
> ...


YES HE DID!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm growing a new hairstyle now, it'll be nice too!!
Will get you updated on that


----------



## miruki (Jan 30, 2009)

Harumy said:
			
		

> miruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*envies you* XD~


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 30, 2009)

I AM AN IDIOT


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Toni, how's the whole robotic tattoo thing going?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 30, 2009)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Hey Toni, how's the whole robotic tattoo thing going?


It's healing, Next week I'm going again, so we'll continue....It's fucking painful, that part we're currently doing is very sensitive, so I can't stand more than 4-5 hours a day when we're doing a session! It's going slowly but great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









This is a one older picture too, girlfriend, dog and me!


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 30, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Ugly punk!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  are you having trouble peeing? 
want me to help you toni?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 30, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> are you having trouble peeing?
> want me to help you toni?


Actually no, but thanks for the offer..
This is my face after I realized that I pissed all over my room!


----------



## granville (Jan 30, 2009)

That honestly scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's Me vs. Phone Book
(click for gif)
Taken from a while back.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 31, 2009)

haha nice pics


----------



## Santee (Jan 31, 2009)

Ethan94 said:
			
		

> Here's Me vs. Phone Book
> (click for gif)
> Taken from a while back.


who won? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. NXE avatar is the closest I'm getting to posting my pic

P.S.S. I'm not trying to look cool with the shirt it's the closest to the black t-shirt I'm always wearing now the sunglasses........


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Jan 31, 2009)

I did. I totally raped it. (figuratively speaking)


----------



## Santee (Jan 31, 2009)

Ethan94 said:
			
		

> I did. I totally raped it. (figuratively speaking)


i don't believe you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Off topic: RANDOM ALERT Should i remove the sunglasses from my NXE avatar hmmmmm.....


----------



## Translucentbill (Jan 31, 2009)

well the most recent thing is from about November, right after the move into my new house...


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 31, 2009)

Some blurry DDR failure


Spoiler










Some pics I took of my friends. You can tell I'm a much better camera man than them.


Spoiler


----------



## Trolly (Jan 31, 2009)

miruki said:
			
		

> Harumy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeeeeah, awesome place. Every time I'm bored in Birmingham, I go there and look at the random crap on sale. Elvis glasses, a nude version of Guess Who?, the mugs where a part of the image disappears when hot water is put in (like a bra aha), everything weird and wacky is there.


----------



## playallday (Feb 1, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> People don't like punks with mohawks.


Your right about!  Every time I see a punk I spit on him and say "they shouldn't let crap in this place!"

Just joking!


----------



## Maktub (Feb 1, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

Hey Xcalibur, is that the gal you tried to get the phone nr. from? You should be more subtle...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 1, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Yeah, if I could see you do that, I'd really like to see you spit on any of local punks here......
I somehow believe that you wouldn't go far after that


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 1, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Nice Ashu.. that cross pretty good at keepin' the vampires away?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You studdly stud you!


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 1, 2009)

Maktub said:
			
		

> Hey Xcalibur, is that the gal you tried to get the phone nr. from? You should be more subtle...



Nope she's not in any of the pictures.
I wouldn't take any pictures of her on her own. That would be creepy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Does this hat make me look interlectual?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 1, 2009)

Xcalibur, man you have great style!! Very classy pictures there!


----------



## playallday (Feb 2, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I would 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## WildWon (Feb 2, 2009)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Does this hat make me look interlectual?



crApple iFapped (...again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

(ooo, i call ™ ® and © on that one.)


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm surprised, I actually found a picture of me that's not half bad






(I'm the guy on the right, guy to my left is my brother)


----------



## moozxy (Feb 3, 2009)

a


----------



## Daois (Feb 3, 2009)

moozxy said:
			
		

> tiny snowman!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is it the guy on the bike? He's pretty close.


----------



## moozxy (Feb 3, 2009)

No it's the girl lol


----------



## OSW (Feb 3, 2009)

moozxy, you're a stud!


----------



## WildWon (Feb 4, 2009)

moozxy said:
			
		

> moozxy has a gf



OMG MOOZXY IS A CHICK! THERE HE IS ON THE LEFT. SEEE?! HE'S A HOT CHICKZ0RZ!!!

*WildWon mounts moozxy.

uNF uNF uNF


----------



## Satangel (Feb 4, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> moozxy, you're a stud!



QFT


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 5, 2009)

dewp said:
			
		

> some random ones of me the first one i'm just 12 lol


Was the water you jumped into _that_ shallow? If so, then you're one crazy mofo!  Ninja, but crazy!


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 5, 2009)

New haircolour (black with blond)


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm diggin' that belt!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And wow, your avatar really does look like you!


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 5, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> I'm diggin' that belt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, the buckle is awesome =D

And yea, that was based on another picture of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## War (Feb 6, 2009)

I have to agree... moozxy is one sexy mofo


----------



## BumFace (Feb 6, 2009)

omg, i think i seen moozxy in London shopping or it could of been a looky-like before and abit off topic, are you chinese? don't ask why i ask that question, i ask that to every oriental ppl i see


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 6, 2009)

BumFace said:
			
		

> omg, i think i seen moozxy in London shopping or it could of been a looky-like before and abit off topic, are you chinese? don't ask why i ask that question, i ask that to every oriental ppl i see



lol all asians look alike.
Moozxy lives in southampton.


----------



## Lyuse (Feb 6, 2009)

wabsta said:
			
		

> New haircolour (black with blond)



You look like a lot of _scene?_ people I see around my town.

nice buckle


----------



## wilddenim (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, you'll have to teach me how to make that avatar, wabsta!

Like others said, I'm totally digging that belt!


----------



## T-hug (Feb 6, 2009)

Heres me about 3 years ago, aint got any recent pics:


----------



## WildWon (Feb 6, 2009)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Spoiler



Aaaaagghhhhh!!!

>_>


----------



## moozxy (Feb 7, 2009)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> BumFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all black people look alike in the dark


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 7, 2009)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> You look like a lot of _scene?_ people I see around my town.
> 
> nice buckle
> No, they just look like me
> ...


Maybe I'll just make a tutorial..
It's not THAT hard btw lol..


----------



## wilddenim (Feb 7, 2009)

A tutorial? Yes, please! Well, I lack skills at Photoshp.


----------



## granville (Feb 7, 2009)

Why is it when I smile I look ugly:






But when I look evil I look better:






I guess I just don't have the face for a smile.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Feb 7, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> I guess I just don't have the face for a smile.



You have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the second looks better.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 8, 2009)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> I may look quite happy, but beware if you upset the Thug....
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Oh my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd be pretty upset too if someone burst into the bathroom while I was showering and took a picture of me.  

*@Xcalibur*: I'm Asian and I look like mooxzy.  I also look like Hiro from Heroes.  And Sho Kosugi.  

*@wabsta*: Yes, tutorial please!

*@WildWon*: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*@granville*: You don't look ugly when you smile, just less intimidating


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 8, 2009)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lolled.
Cute asian girlfriend you got there moozxy.
I just hope that you haven't forgotten all about us.

@granville: You can totally pull off the felix haircut if you let it grow. I think it'd look awesome on you.


----------



## granville (Feb 8, 2009)

My mother forced me to cut it.


----------



## moozxy (Feb 8, 2009)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i haven't forgotten, shes just been staying over so i only get on when shes sleeping or showering etc.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 8, 2009)

Me and my guitar: 




I should have tried to smile a bit more, but my head was hurting something awful.



Spoiler



I'm a cylon


----------



## WildWon (Feb 9, 2009)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm allowed to make black jokes. My best friend is Cuban. And that's close enough.


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 9, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Why is it when I smile I look ugly:
> 
> _snip_
> 
> ...


Your smile looks good granville, but you really, really need to do something about those curtains.


----------



## playallday (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Sonicslasher, how long have you played guitar for?  That's classical guitar, right?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 10, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Hey Sonicslasher, how long have you played guitar for?  That's classical guitar, right?


Yea, it's a classical. I've been screwing around with the guitar for about 2 years. It's been pretty recent that I got into classical guitar. And now that I have lessons, I should be able to make solid progress.


----------



## OSW (Feb 10, 2009)

moozxy said:
			
		

> i haven't forgotten, shes just been staying over so i only get on when shes sleeping or showering etc.








 lol

does she know about temp?


----------



## science (Feb 10, 2009)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moozxy you are taking it way to fast slow down lol!


----------



## science (Feb 10, 2009)

My girlfriend and I visited Chernobyl... it sucked! lol!


----------



## granville (Feb 10, 2009)

On the upside, now you can always be together!


----------



## WildWon (Feb 10, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> My girlfriend and I visited Chernobyl... it sucked! lol!



Dude, i don't mean to be a dick, or be "that guy" that points it out, but theres REALLY something wrong with her left eye.

>_>


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 12, 2009)

it's me a year ago.


----------



## miruki (Feb 14, 2009)

WOHOOOOOOOO~!!!!!


----------



## granville (Feb 14, 2009)

I like the red hair miruki! It suits you great!


----------



## Advi (Feb 14, 2009)

Why is it that only European chicks can pull off the pink hair


----------



## granville (Feb 14, 2009)

I think I could pull it off.


----------



## miruki (Feb 14, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> I think I could pull it off.


Do it! I want to see that! XD


And thanks! Heh. XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice one miruki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



To be honest, you look more like yourself now


----------



## Maktub (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow
just
wow (@miruki)


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah, that's me. Slooooowly working on my WWE contract 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ha! I wish! lol


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 14, 2009)

miruki said:
			
		

> WOHOOOOOOOO~!!!!!


----------



## miruki (Feb 14, 2009)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Why are all your pictures overly bright? I think you should invest in a new camera, unless you're part of that "photos are art" crowd. Then I think you should stick to making B&W pics,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you're completely right, but honestly, I don't really care if my camera is crap because if ppl want to see me they have to live with what quality my cam gives, I'm not overly fond of taking pictures of myself in general and I'll surely not buy a new cam only for that purpose... besides the fact that I have no money for that, being a single mother and all... soo, you'll have to live with the brightness. ;P




Toniiii... I think so too, I feel so much more comfy now!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Feb 16, 2009)

miruki said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 16, 2009)

teehee
another freeze ive been working on
its like from a headstand position


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 16, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> But when I look evil I look better:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Does anyone see a resemblance?

>_>


----------



## WildWon (Feb 16, 2009)

@Miruki: Killer hair. Love. It.

@Tiny: Damn girl, you're really going to have to post a video of you doin yo' thang when its ready to go. I'm hella curious to see your moves after seeing a few of your freeze pics!

@everyone else: 
The beard is gone again (trimmed to my face, not GONE, but not BEARD OF DOOOOOM anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Gonna be losing the hawk soon too, but not totally... you'll understand as soon as i can sit under the scissors of the amazing Lily. (shes the one that cuts my hair all badass and such. So nice to have a hair stylist as an exroommate/pretty-much-sister)


----------



## granville (Feb 16, 2009)

Raiyu, who is that character? I've never seen him. Final Fantasy 12?


----------



## War (Feb 16, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Raiyu, who is that character? I've never seen him. Final Fantasy 12?


I think it's Last Remnant?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 17, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh, main character from The Last Remnant for Xbox 360. I don't know his name though because I haven't played it yet, but I saw him on the box art and thats who you remind me of  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, this is me. This picture was taken last week riding on the bus home from tutoring for exams. (Because I care about my damn education. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## granville (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm trying to grow a beard to see how it looks:


----------



## WildWon (Feb 17, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> I'm trying to grow a beard to see how it looks:
> 
> *snipped pic*



Beards are good.

And you can quote me on that.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, its been 2 days with no other posts, i'm assuming an Edit *isn't* needed here... Hmm... thats probably not the thing to admit here since i'm a mod now >_>

Anyhoo, there was a Tweet about "snapping a quick pic, no primping" yadda yadda, and here's me, as of 5 minutes ago, at work.






*muah*


----------



## Minox (Feb 19, 2009)

Needs more beard of doom.


----------



## granville (Feb 19, 2009)

It's the year of the beard.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 19, 2009)

Here..two pictures from the New Years party.....


----------



## War (Feb 19, 2009)

WildWon, you naughty boy, you know better than to double post!

PS: Your beard is sexy as hell, keep it like that! If only I could grow an awesome beard like that :< Me and facial hair just don't get along.


----------



## OSW (Feb 20, 2009)

Toni get your hand outta there! You can't get away with everything just because you're sexy


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 20, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> Toni get your hand outta there! You can't get away with everything just because you're sexy








I have by far more disgusting pictures, were I'm not giving away feeling of sexy, but yeah.....I am sexy, thanx


----------



## redact (Feb 20, 2009)

gotta love that hair toni, keep up the sexeh


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 20, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> gotta love that hair toni, keep up the sexeh


Will do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks, actually, it grew even more since then, it might appear as a normal hair, but I'm getting it extreme again....not a mohawk, but something bit more different! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You'll see soon....


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone see the resemblance?


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 20, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Here..two pictures from the New Years party.....



Lol the first thing I thought of when I saw that pic was Robert DeNiro in Taxi Driver!


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Densetsu (Feb 20, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Anyone see the resemblance?


Nope.  

Toni's way sexier


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 21, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes... but he looks like Rick Astley...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 23, 2009)

Me, right now!!!!!


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 23, 2009)

This is from over the summer of my son and me.


----------



## dewp (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## gk.7 (Feb 24, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Me, right now!!!!!


*lol... i didnt noticed you butt like chin before...*


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 24, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Me, right now!!!!!



Holly crap! This a photoshopers wet dream! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*salivates*


----------



## WildWon (Feb 24, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Me, right now!!!!!



Holy shit. Are you serious? Do you have a Pomp-hawk going on?!

That's ironic to no end. In the next few weeks, i'm getting rid of the hair... its about a foot long right now, and i haven't spiked it in MONTHS... but i wanna keep a hawk look to it, so i wanted a pomp-hawk. It'll be shaved in the back and sides, with the top starting short in back and becoming higher in the front, with a little looser hair in the front, flipped back.

Almost like what you now have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, it won't look exactly the same, but i'm half following in your footsteps w/out either of us knowing about it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 24, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Holy shit. Are you serious? Do you have a Pomp-hawk going on?!
> 
> That's ironic to no end. In the next few weeks, i'm getting rid of the hair... its about a foot long right now, and i haven't spiked it in MONTHS... but i wanna keep a hawk look to it, so i wanted a pomp-hawk. It'll be shaved in the back and sides, with the top starting short in back and becoming higher in the front, with a little looser hair in the front, flipped back.
> 
> ...








Yeah, it's _something_ like that, actually it's a bit wider, and it only goes to the half of my head, not all the way down!
It's just little something I'm doing to change my look a bit, and this haircut is a bit more neat, especially for looking a job..
And it fits my psychobilly look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I actually have exactly the thing you described, this was full raised just because I felt like it, usually, it's not straightened so up in the air, but more like a rockabilly style!

This is really cool how we think a like (but admit it, you're just copying me, as I'm your role-model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )..We definitely need to get together one day (maybe when you move to your new house, eventually I come to visit), and have a barbecue, or something!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 25, 2009)

On sunday... gun makes me looks small...


----------



## granville (Feb 25, 2009)

That gun doesn't make you look small. You make IT look small. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a pic with a bit more of my new facial hair growing out:






I know the fish border is lame. I can't afford to get rid of the remnants of my childhood at the moment.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 25, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> That gun doesn't make you look small. You make IT look small.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy nipples! You look like the cashier from Peter Piper Pizza from today!!!


----------



## OSW (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is my favorite sticky photo of me and the GF (great fun, i'm sure I'll do it again someday).




Ah she's too cute


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 25, 2009)

OSW: you look so cute on the left! awwwwwwww! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Holy crap!!! How did you make those towers so small!?!?!?!?


----------



## granville (Feb 25, 2009)

You two are a cute couple.


----------



## OSW (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks. Those photo booths are magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

juggernaut911: must be the same illusion that makes your gun look small


----------



## AtomicBlue (Feb 25, 2009)

yep, I'm the famous Ben Stiler. =]
Haha lol, I'll post up mine when I can.


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 25, 2009)

_bad joke removed_


----------



## granville (Feb 25, 2009)

Was that supposed to be amusing? I'm feeling a bit sad that you compare me to the guy. Just the thought of being like him makes me feel really terrible.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 25, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> That gun doesn't make you look small. You make IT look small.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me just say that really suits you man, dont let the beard overgrow and get messy though, keep it short and sexy!


----------



## granville (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks P1ngpong! I'll take the advice. I like it short, and I'll keep it that way.


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 25, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> Here is my favorite sticky photo of me and the GF (great fun, i'm sure I'll do it again someday).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is she flipping us off?


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 25, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Was that supposed to be amusing? I'm feeling a bit sad that you compare me to the guy. Just the thought of being like him makes me feel really terrible.


My bad granville.  No offense intended.  I wasn't comparing you to him at all.  Just thought the *very loose* resemblance from before you cut your hair, and the obviously non-applicable content matter would be humorous.  I was wrong though.  Didn't mean anything negative by it.

I actually think you're looking pretty sharp with the new haircut.


----------



## granville (Feb 25, 2009)

That's probably my bad for jumping on you as I'm not really in my right mind. I've been working too much today and haven't had sleep in over 24 hours. Mind's going slow so I misinterpret things and take it the wrong way. I think I'll get some sleep now. Likely my mood isn't helped with being awake for so long! Nighty night.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 26, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> teehee
> another freeze ive been working on
> its like from a headstand position


Tiny Monkey T giving the floor some sloppy head.


LOL


----------



## granville (Feb 26, 2009)

A couple more that are actually in a different place and actually wearing something different. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one makes me look fatter than I am for some reason. Oh well, I don't care:










I'll not post another for a while. Most of you probably get bored with my never changing scenes. Plus I might look narcissistic or something.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2009)

Agent 0069:


Spoiler











OMG Camera in School


Spoiler


----------



## Costello (Feb 27, 2009)

(click for bonus)


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 28, 2009)

cute!
is that a mini goatee?


----------



## Harumy (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice photo Cost!
But we cant see your blue eyes in that one TwT
Btw, can you post a pic of your cats?


----------



## dice (Feb 28, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> (click for bonus)


----------



## dice (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## JPH (Feb 28, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

>


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 28, 2009)

I really should get around to cleaning that desk off.


----------



## granville (Feb 28, 2009)

Somehow, mthr, you remind me of this guy:


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 28, 2009)

mthr I dig the bullwinkle mug!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 28, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> I really should get around to cleaning that desk off.



I love your Avatar avatar!!! Avatar is my fav cartoon ever!!!


----------



## Lazycus (Feb 28, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> I really should get around to cleaning that desk off.



Nice rainbow trucha.


----------



## Daois (Feb 28, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> I really should get around to cleaning that desk off.



I think I had that same Bullwinkle mug when I was a kid. That and a bunch of Ninja Turtle head cups.


----------



## modshroom128 (Mar 1, 2009)

you are all baby


----------



## fateastray (Mar 1, 2009)

Why aren't you wearing a shirt.....


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 2, 2009)

to show off his body duh


----------



## Daois (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## jaywilson (Mar 2, 2009)

taken the other day on webcam with my little friend!


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 2, 2009)

jaywilson said:
			
		

> _*img*_
> taken the other day on webcam with my little friend!


Cool, snakebite, I would like to have a snakebite too, but I don't think it will look that good if I do it


----------



## jaywilson (Mar 2, 2009)

wabsta said:
			
		

> jaywilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do it! you can always take them out,
unless lots of people you know have them, like in my area, which makes me want to get rid of mine


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 2, 2009)

jaywilson said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, you've got a point there, and actually I don't know anyone with a snakebite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, if you decide to take them out, won't that cause big holes in ur lips?


----------



## jaywilson (Mar 2, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yea, you've got a point there, and actually I don't know anyone with a snakebite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on the gauge of your bar or ring
You get a tiny tiny scar but they eventually go away, 
I have 14 gauge rings which is on the thicker side so there iss more change or the scar being bigger.

So if you worried about that just use a thinnger bar/ring like 16 gauge.


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 2, 2009)

jaywilson said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmh, yea, maybe I'll just try, but I'll do it in the summervacation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: New pic.


----------



## geminisama (Mar 16, 2009)

Here I am some a lil' while back.







And here's my pic from earlier today.






I hate being clean shaven.


----------



## Shinji (Mar 18, 2009)

Time for me to post a semi-updated picture of me...you see, I got my haircut after taking this picture XD.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 18, 2009)

This one is for p1ngy!! And just for p1ngy!!






Taken couple of days ago!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 18, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> This one is for p1ngy!! And just for p1ngy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um ok thanks so much for that Toni!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do have one question though.....




Spoiler



What are you doing with your right hand?


----------



## hankchill (Mar 22, 2009)

IT HAD TO BE DONE!


----------



## Harumy (Mar 22, 2009)

Omg AWESOME! xD
I love that nose! *-*


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 23, 2009)

that kinda scared me.
just kinda.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 26, 2009)

hankchill said:
			
		

> IT HAD TO BE DONE!








How the fuck did you managed to remove my mask, and reveal my true face?!?!

Haha, really good one, I'm loving it! Especially the nose job, I have naturally big nose, but you manage to really "evilize" it!


----------



## budrow66 (Apr 1, 2009)

That must be Toni's crap thread ending face.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 1, 2009)

Well anyway heres a more recent pic of me from the other day.


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 1, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well anyway heres a more recent pic of me from the other day.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 2, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well anyway heres a more recent pic of me from the other day.


LEGENDARY! man, how come you finally revealed how you look at the moment?! 

And you look smarter then you write


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 2, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's not him


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 2, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> And you look smarter then you write



...How on earth is that possible?


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 2, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you got April fooled Toni.  Pingy is waaaaaaay too legendary for the masses to know his identity.  He would be hounded non-stop for autographed panties if he posted his real picture.  



Spoiler



yes, I mean his own panties


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 2, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well anyway heres a more recent pic of me from the other day.


impostor!!!!! 
i always thought this was you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







my heart is broken


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 2, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well anyway heres a more recent pic of me from the other day.


That's Chris Pirillo, star of the hit TechTV show Call For Help.


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 2, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris Pirillo is a scary man.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 3, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you talking about mthr? Thats obviously me in that pic.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 4, 2009)

Serious Face Is SERIOUS!!!!


----------



## War (Apr 4, 2009)

You look like a narwhal :]


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 4, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> You look like a narwhal :]









Yay!


----------



## signz (Apr 11, 2009)

Hrm... Few months old I think...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Apr 13, 2009)

Well yeah, why not


----------



## redact (Apr 14, 2009)

fluffy hair is awesome


----------



## Chotaz (Apr 14, 2009)

New haircut, no hair at all xD


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 14, 2009)

Longing for sleep, coffee, et al. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









From a little while back, let someone play around with my hair a bit.


----------



## Costello (Apr 18, 2009)

your humble servant...


Spoiler



... not shaving till I go back to China 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












edit: from a couple of weeks ago...


Spoiler


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow this page has really turned into a parade of handsome, so many sexy tempers!


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 18, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Wow this page has really turned into a parade of handsome, so many sexy tempers!


Thank you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 18, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> your humble servant...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...








For fucks sake, you're either a Vampire, or some really weird freak....You have probably the prettiest eyes I've seen in my life......


This is my most recent one:


----------



## budrow66 (Apr 18, 2009)

iNNERDEATH said:
			
		

> New haircut, no hair at all xD




OMG! It's mthr's illegitimate love-child!


----------



## War (Apr 19, 2009)

Costello's eyes = Hypnotoad.

DON'T LOOK STRAIGHT INTO TH-

...

ALL HAIL COSTELLOTOAD.


----------



## mucus (Apr 20, 2009)

*hey kids: this is mucus*


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 20, 2009)

Me and my cat Toody:


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 20, 2009)

Did you run over him with a steamroller?


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Apr 20, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Did you run over him with a steamroller?


He had to because his cat was trying to steal his hat.


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 20, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Me and my cat Toody:


Ha. Flat cat.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 20, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Ha. Flat cat.


ahem... 2D cat.


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 20, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But mine is funnier.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 20, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> *hey kids: this is mucus*


"Oh, hai dair!"


You look pretty metal, but the image is saying that its from mthrnite's PhotoBucket, does Mthr have another account?? (And the mystery starts)


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 20, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beg to differ. She was known as Flatcat until I finally named her Toody (2D) which I found infinitely more clever and subtle and stuff.

NeSchn: I'm just hosting it for him temporarily. I thought it important for all to revel in the glory of the hypnomucus.


----------



## GamerzInc (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm on the right, friend on the left.


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 20, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but you had to think of that. Mine just rolled out of my head, into my fingertips and onto the forum.


----------



## mucus (Apr 20, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> mucus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me? Metal? Mais en peut.
But that is me, and not me good friend the Mother of the Night.

I'll get it hosted on my account today, but last night it was just being a jerk to me.


I do not believe that this simple post will be enogh to stop the rumors from spreading.


----------



## mucus (Apr 20, 2009)

Hosted by megamucus @ photobucket


----------



## miruki (Apr 22, 2009)

Saturday morning after too much drinking and not sleeping very much and I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHY I TURNED MY WEBCAM ON, DAMNIT! XD~

But I thought it would be nice to show a picture that is not overly bright for once. Need to redye my hair today, will post pictures then, maybe. :>


----------



## Man18 (Apr 22, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Nice Ashu.. that cross pretty good at keepin' the vampires away?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a badass!


----------



## Man18 (Apr 22, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im intrigued. is it of tiny with a large bag of an illegal substance?
LIKE ALL OF HER FLASHCARTS IN A ZIPLOCK?
we know you have them tiny you make videos of your self with them.


----------



## mucus (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm at work!
That's why i look awful!


----------



## Sstew (Apr 22, 2009)

Me from a few weeks ago.

(Yes, Im aware I dont look 16 even though I am)

*Edit* Might post a pic up later of when I had blue hair.. maybe..


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 22, 2009)

Me and a friend on a rollercoaster (hence the blurry pic)


----------



## BumFace (Apr 22, 2009)

was that Rollercoaster in a theme park called: Alton Towers? or Thorpe Park?

and you guys a hawt xD


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 22, 2009)

BumFace said:
			
		

> was that Rollercoaster in a theme park called: Alton Towers? or Thorpe Park?
> 
> and you guys a hawt xD


Actually it was Chessington!


----------



## playallday (Apr 22, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> This is my most recent one:
> ~censored~


That was scary! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You have to put that kind of stuff in a spoiler tag with a huge warning!  I'm scared for life now!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 22, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Me from a few weeks ago.
> 
> (Yes, Im aware I dont look 16 even though I am)
> 
> *Edit* Might post a pic up later of when I had blue hair.. maybe..


I had exact same hair-do for the longest time. I think I stopped because I got tired of putting putty in it everyday.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 22, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one even more shocking for the next time!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 22, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it the infamous "Toni and Hadrian" picture?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 23, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but it's from that series.....It's the "Hadrian took a picture of Toni in awkward moment!" picture..


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 23, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats this picture you guys are talking about?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2009)

Just sayin'


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2009)

Pictures taken a couple of minutes ago on my phone cam.  See how friendly I look these days! lol


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 24, 2009)

You're looking a little emaciated there mate!  Hope they can get you fixed up soon, and you can get some meat back on your bones!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> You're looking a little emaciated there mate!  Hope they can get you fixed up soon, and you can get some meat back on your bones!



Cheers Syzzie mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I actually lost just under 14lbs while I was sick.  It takes a week to lose it and forever to gain it back! lol  I'm stuffing my face though don't worry. heh  Gotta start exercising though, I think it might be time to hit the gym again for a while.  I didn't realize I looked like I lost so much weight til I took those pics.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 24, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> BumFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sexy bitch!! *wave his willy*
where did that scar go?


----------



## BumFace (Apr 24, 2009)

i like the 3rd pic because i can add stuff to your pic and do funny stuff...


----------



## Costello (Apr 24, 2009)

Trolley, you somehow remind me of Sean Bean in "Outlaw" (recent UK movie, loved it, I highly recommend it.. remember we have the same tastes in movies and games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## WW3 (Apr 24, 2009)

a picture of me and where i live but all i have for a digital camera is a dsi so dont expect superb quality  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















and here is my house, again its from a dsi so


----------



## mucus (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm burnt out at work today:





and another angle of me looking crappy


----------



## miruki (Apr 24, 2009)

piiiiiink!!


----------



## mucus (Apr 24, 2009)

I was pink at one point


but they said they'd can me if i din't change it.... *sigh*


----------



## mucus (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm working so fast! I'm a blur!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey mucus, is half of your head bald?!


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 24, 2009)

oshit IRL matching avatar, miruki. Noice.


----------



## Minox (Apr 24, 2009)

mucus: somehow you really remind me of Peter Tägtgren from the Swedish one man band Pain


----------



## mucus (Apr 24, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Hey mucus, is half of your head bald?!



nah, my boss is .... (insert word here)
I'm forced to do a mega tight pony-tail at work...
"that thing...that... ... ... *PONY TAIL!* I like that, I want you to wear that everyday"

but it make me look bald... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








that kinda sums up how i feel whilst here at mine job...

people take my stuff, yell at me, and no one believes me about anything!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> sexy bitch!! *wave his willy*
> where did that scar go?
> 
> It's strategically hidden by the stubble, it makes me look alot less savage don't you reckon?
> ...




I love Outlaw mate! Great film.  Went a bit over the top at the end but the rest of the film was top.  I don't normally like Sean Bean all that much but he was perfect in that role.


----------



## mucus (Apr 25, 2009)

Here I am today


something funny is happening it would seem


----------



## ZANZAROTH (Apr 25, 2009)

me taken like... last halloween... rocking out to  some weird ass music


----------



## kevenka (Apr 26, 2009)

Can anyone explain how to upload pics?


----------



## da_head (Apr 26, 2009)

kevenka said:
			
		

> Can anyone explain how to upload pics?


tinypic


----------



## kevenka (Apr 26, 2009)

[/img]


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 26, 2009)

kevenka said:
			
		

>



There you go


----------



## Noitora (Apr 26, 2009)

New haircut


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 26, 2009)

Noity mate you look like someone coming to collect for a loan shark in that pic!  I can just here the words "Oi, where's my money" now!


----------



## Noitora (Apr 26, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Noity mate you look like someone coming to collect for a loan shark in that pic!  I can just here the words "Oi, where's my money" now!


I guess I'll start smiling


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 26, 2009)

Me bored at work


----------



## kevenka (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks p1ngpong! What did I do wrong?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 27, 2009)

kevenka said:
			
		

> Thanks p1ngpong! What did I do wrong?
> 
> You messed the link up pretty badly. You linked this.
> 
> ...


----------



## War (Apr 27, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Me bored at work


"Yo' time is up"


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Apr 27, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> New haircut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol wow yeah you should smile more...although that face could be the result of countless noob translation requests


----------



## mucus (Apr 27, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

>


"Yo bitch better watch'er back cuz imma fuck you up!"


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Apr 27, 2009)

he kinda looks like the TP version of flavor flav


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry I don't smile much. There are a total of 3 guitars somewhere in my room, a bass and another electric hidden behind me as well as my acoustic, on the far side of the room by my door sit cases which house 2 saxophones and a clarinet case.


----------



## budrow66 (Apr 28, 2009)

Me and my minitempers.


----------



## hankchill (Apr 28, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Sorry I don't smile much. There are a total of 3 guitars somewhere in my room, a bass and another electric hidden behind me as well as my acoustic, on the far side of the room by my door sit cases which house 2 saxophones and a clarinet case.



Oh man, who is that uglo mofo!?

Haha just kidding, DSGamer64 is one of my best friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




S'okay tho, I'm no prize pig myself


----------



## budrow66 (Apr 28, 2009)

The Leos are not happy. Me and my daughter on easter.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 28, 2009)

I love that pic.

(Not just because I'm the one that took it)


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 28, 2009)

budrow66 said:
			
		

> Me and my minitempers.



Heh how adorable!


----------



## budrow66 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks man


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 28, 2009)

hankchill said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what they say, the camera adds 10 pounds, but so does having a kid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I took that this morning, god damn Photobucket nerfed it down though so I didn't wind up with this giant picture that would take forever to load (unlike some people here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). So where is our Rockband photo, I could not find it earlier?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 28, 2009)

Taken with my crap quality webcam!

Do I look sane yet?





What about now?





2 of the greatest films of all time!





And a couple of pics of where I live!


----------



## wchill (Apr 28, 2009)

I SHALL NEVER POST A TEMPER PIC!!!! AHAHAHAHAHA!!!
And TrolleyDave, you don't look sane yet.


----------



## hankchill (Apr 28, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> hankchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh you mean this picture:






We know who DSGamer64 is, my dad is in the middle, and I am on the guitar on the right.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 28, 2009)

hankchill said:
			
		

> We know who DSGamer64 is, my dad is in the middle, and I am on the guitar on the right.



Your Dad looks like a madman!


----------



## hankchill (Apr 28, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> hankchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is a madman! eh~heh.

He's really passionate about his vocals in Rock Band. I'll have to post some of the videos we took a couple nights ago too. Mind you my dad wasn't in at the time, it was DSGamer on vocals


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 28, 2009)

You shouldn't wear PJ pants in a photoshoot you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah, and I totally face rolled More then A Feeling on hard mode with a whopping 95%, how many people could actually sing that?


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 28, 2009)

Late night snap!






hurr hurr charcoal filter






original. Reminds me of "So zetta slow!"


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 28, 2009)

Great looking family budrow!  Cute kids.  My daughter is almost 3, and it looks like your daughter is just about the same age.  Someday they'll terrorize the 'temp together.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TrolleyDave, whatever's in the background of your pics makes it look like you have some funky growths coming out of your head.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Actually, the first one makes you look like a samurai.  Pretty badass.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 29, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave, whatever's in the background of your pics makes it look like you have some funky growths coming out of your head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Syzzie! Although now I'm tempted to actually grow a samurai style haircut instead of my usual ex-con crew cut! lol  

This is what's on the wall behind me.






Can you tell I'm not married! heh


----------



## mucus (Apr 29, 2009)

budrow66 said:
			
		

>



she looks bad-ass...


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 29, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Cheers Syzzie! Although now I'm tempted to actually grow a samurai style haircut instead of my usual ex-con crew cut! lol
> 
> This is what's on the wall behind me.
> 
> ...



Is that t.A.T.u?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 29, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Is that t.A.T.u?


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ah okay, it just really looked like them.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 29, 2009)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree..you do look like a loan shark. I'm never getting a loan from you..

Here's a new picture of me I took 2 months ago.


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey, a slightly more updated picture of me. Now with more grain! Not much point behind this one outside of screwing with the iPhone during a commute.

Also, I agree in full about the loan shark remark. That face is serious business.

Extra Edit: I went against my usual policy of no facebook/myspace style pictures of myself, taken by myself. But to hell with it as rules are meant to be broken!


----------



## budrow66 (Apr 29, 2009)

Szyslak she is just about to be 4 but acts like she is 25. To smart for me.
Mucus she is bad ass. She beats the little boys up and makes fun of them.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Minox (Apr 29, 2009)

Spoiler



[title:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 29, 2009)

Sweet hair in the first picture!!!


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 30, 2009)

Spoiler























Heres some pics of me.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 30, 2009)

hankchill said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, he is a mad man, but only cause you made him that way


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 30, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Minox!


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (May 2, 2009)

This is me as of yesterday





I used to look like this (summer 07) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## redact (May 2, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that second one makes you look exactly like my older brother, i'm scared by the resemblance.


----------



## triassic911 (May 4, 2009)

I've never seen this thread before! Time to bust out the pics!





In bed baby not telling you with who! 





A while back when I took on long hair. Damn I had more weight on back then. =(





Me with an ex. The day I CUT my hair.





Shh, I'm listening to music. One of my recent ones.

I resized them to 640 x 480 so I don't blow gbatemp up! 

So yeah, and deep inside, I will always be a nerd!


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a good or a bad thing?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 4, 2009)

There is one picture I just dug up..

Hadrian took this last week, and sent me in PM, said that I shouldn't show it to anybody, but that damn Toni is a lousy mod, and he just added 10% to my warn level, so who gives a shit about his reputation..

*BE AWARE, PARTIAL NUDITY AND SEMI-EXPLICIT CONTENT INCLUDED!!!*



Spoiler



Actually, it's very cool picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler


----------



## Little (May 4, 2009)

I wish i had some photos of me that werent either me dressed as an animal, me completely drunk or me in uniform. =/


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 4, 2009)

Little said:
			
		

> I wish i had some photos of me that werent either me dressed as an animal, me completely drunk or me in uniform. =/


Share! You know we're waiting.....and expecting!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Drunk is OK! Uniform is expected and animal!!!!! ANIMAL is required!!


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 4, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Toni, Kawaii desu~


----------



## Little (May 4, 2009)

no no and no =o


----------



## zeromac (May 4, 2009)

creepy xD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 4, 2009)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, SEXY!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 4, 2009)

Uniform pictures NOW!

And Toni, from now on I'm gonna call you The Tubinator!


----------



## p1ngpong (May 4, 2009)

"What the hell? Cant you see Im fapping here?!!!"


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 4, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> "What the hell? Cant you see Im fapping here?!!!"


Well, now I see, I lol'd


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2009)

New porn?!?!






(Produced by TrolleyDave)


----------



## Szyslak (May 5, 2009)

The leg tat is looking incredible Pingy!


----------



## purplesludge (May 5, 2009)

Spoiler










Its my newest picture.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 5, 2009)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow, I didnt know Jesus had lazer weapons!


----------



## DarkRey (May 5, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> purplesludge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







WAH YOU DIDN'T PLAY HALO: HOLY COMBAT


----------



## DarkRey (May 5, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> New porn?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler










just trying to fit in


----------



## p1ngpong (May 5, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where the hell is Tonis foot?


----------



## DarkRey (May 5, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> DarkRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never heard of something called Fetish


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 5, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Where the hell is Tonis foot?


In l3sp0ng's pussy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2009)

Hahahaha....to good to be true.....My personal p1ngy dancer/washer/feet fetishist..


----------



## NeSchn (May 5, 2009)

Gimptacular!

I should be able to take the sling off tomorrow, my elbow doesn't hurt much anymore and I can bend it almost fully. However my wrist still hurts pretty bad.

I'm going to the docs tomorrow.


----------



## DarkRey (May 6, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okey im sure i wont sleep tonight  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you still with that psycho killer smile


----------



## NeSchn (May 6, 2009)

Last weekend, chillin out with Steph (prom date) and a bunch of other homies.


----------



## Neko (May 6, 2009)

So, I got a new haircut. Lost my "long" hair. :S


----------



## Man18 (May 6, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Last weekend, chillin out with Steph (prom date) and a bunch of other homies.


dont lie, thats your sisters prom date.


----------



## DeadLocked (May 6, 2009)

Me Be DeadLocked.                //.-  ?   Who Knows, maybe!  Omg the resemblance between me and my xbox live avatar is uncanny...... maybe.....



Spoiler









 This is clearly the original


----------



## NeSchn (May 6, 2009)

Man18 said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it, are you saying my sister is lesbian?


----------



## DarkRey (May 7, 2009)

Neko said:
			
		

> So, I got a new haircut. Lost my "long" hair. :S


i thought you were that got chick in that avatar/sig
all my dreams have been shattered


----------



## NeSchn (May 16, 2009)

A good pic of me and my date taking pics before Prom. She has some good pics on her camera she will be probably uploading on FaceBook sometime soon.


----------



## dice (May 16, 2009)

very suave


----------



## p1ngpong (May 16, 2009)

In that tux I would let you grind me too!


----------



## SkyintheSea (May 16, 2009)

My big bang picture!
DSi lover and shoe collector!


----------



## mucus (May 16, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> In that tux I would let you grind me too!


That's not saying much... you'd let anybody grind you, no tux needed!


----------



## NeSchn (May 16, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> very suave
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooooo... Sexy


----------



## p1ngpong (May 16, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If NeSchn offered to take the pants off, those terms would also be acceptable to me.


----------



## NeSchn (May 16, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> mucus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's because I'm a pimp. All the ladies take their pants off when they are around me. Lol


----------



## DarkRey (May 17, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix'd


----------



## Szyslak (May 18, 2009)

Looking very sharp NeSchn!  Beautiful prom date too.  Lovely girl.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I hope things work out the way you want them to.

[edit] woops, hadn't read your blog post yet.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Don't worry man.  You're looking good, you're in a band, you seem like a good guy.  Have some confidence, and good things will start happening soon.  Everyone will want a ride on the USS NeSchn.


----------



## Man18 (May 18, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont get it either.

I have no clue what I was going for there.'

Back to the Tiny Break dancing photos


----------



## NeSchn (May 18, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Looking very sharp NeSchn!  Beautiful prom date too.  Lovely girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha thanks! Also as my friend said "Sooner or later Neil, some women will respect your pimpness."

XD, I know of a few girls who like me but the problem is is that I don't like them. They aren't my style, sure, they are cool to talk to and hang out with but when it comes to relationship wise I just couldn't see myself being in a relation ship with them.


----------



## mthrnite (May 27, 2009)

I finally made it to the beach!

inb4 "HEY ZOIDBERG!"


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 28, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> I finally made it to the beach!
> 
> inb4 "HEY ZOIDBERG!"


lol, I get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good ol' mthrnite, good to see you!


----------



## dice (May 28, 2009)

looks like the pics have dried up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And what about the newer guys? I'm getting tired of seeing toni lol


----------



## DarkRey (May 28, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> looks like the pics have dried up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you want to see my intimate pics?


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 31, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> looks like the pics have dried up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one wants to see my ugly mug anymore.


----------



## NeSchn (May 31, 2009)

My friend had this crazy puffy jacket and trucker hat in his locker. So I put them on and flashed my gangs sign. Thats right, I am a leader of a gang.

Neil Nation mothafucka's! Join the group on FaceBook! XD


----------



## Praetor192 (May 31, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> My friend had this crazy puffy jacket and trucker hat in his locker. So I put them on and flashed my gangs sign. Thats right, I am a leader of a gang.
> 
> Neil Nation mothafucka's! Join the group on FaceBook! XD


wow. just wow.

never again.


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 31, 2009)

NeSchn....
I think you belong in this article...
http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Wigger


----------



## Edgedancer (May 31, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You rang.

These are a bunch of pictures from a Super Heroes and Villans party I went to last night. I went as the joker.


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2009)

I think the hat makes NeSchn look a little like Ness from Earthbound


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 31, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> These are a bunch of pictures from a Super Heroes and Villans party I went to last night. I went as the joker.



Great costume mate, well impressed!


----------



## NeSchn (May 31, 2009)

Haha, I'm totally not ghetto or a wigger.

I am the most metal kid in my school XD, I just do these things for fun. I thought it was hilarious, I put all the cloths and everyone started laughing.

Lol, you guys are too harsh.


----------



## Oath (Jun 6, 2009)

Shitty mood.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey guuuyyss!!! Love you all!!
(taken today after tattooing session, this was once a big open movies, but now it's abandoned)






I made super cute pose just for you guys


----------



## WildWon (Jun 9, 2009)

OMG What? I'm POSTING?! Yup, I have a few moments to tell you all I MISS YOU!!!

Things are busy. Wife® still has Mystery Illness (CT Scan was last Thursday & June 16th she's due for an upper endoscopy... weeee!), we now have a dog (pitbull!), and other things have settled. Soooo... w/out further ado:

Happy Belated Mthr's Day!
My tribute to my mthr (taken a couple o'weeks ago):






And... holy shit... whats that? 
Yup, its a WildWon SMILE! Weird, eh? (just taken about 1.5 minutes ago)





I'm hoping to be able to get back in here with you fun kids in the near future... tough times have been around, but we've had our heads held high, and things are starting to clear a bit (yay!!!). So, ya'll be sick of me again soon enough


----------



## Maktub (Jun 9, 2009)

Holy Crap, toni. You look like from Chernobyl. Now I know why the radioactive stuff.

Edgedancer, your friend disguising as Buzz Lightyear reminds me of a pen0r.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 9, 2009)

This just in:

Wife® just showed up!
And here she is-


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 9, 2009)

That's one great looking couple right there!  Hope they can figure out what's ailing the missus soon, and glad to have you back around WW.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 9, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> This just in:
> 
> Wife® just showed up!
> And here she is-



Oh wow looking pretty darn good man!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 9, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> OMG What? I'm POSTING?! Yup, I have a few moments to tell you all I MISS YOU!!!
> 
> Things are busy. Wife® still has Mystery Illness (CT Scan was last Thursday & June 16th she's due for an upper endoscopy... weeee!), we now have a dog (pitbull!), and other things have settled. Soooo... w/out further ado:
> _*snip_
> ...







Yeah, Chernobyl child! Radioactivity really fits me!


----------



## moozxy (Jun 10, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> This just in:
> 
> Wife® just showed up!
> And here she is-


Holy shit, your wife looks just like the Geography teacher I had in school.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 11, 2009)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Holy shit, your wife looks just like the Geography teacher I had in school.



Its all in my plans for cyber- (and other forms of) stalking you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps. You're out of milk.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 20, 2009)

Well here's me....


----------



## hankchill (Jun 20, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Well here's me....



You look like you're 8 years old xD


----------



## vergilite (Jun 20, 2009)

lol are youth today, mugging old ladies, carrying knifes and spending to much time on gbatemp


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 20, 2009)

hankchill said:
			
		

> You look like you're 8 years old xD


Lol, that was from Christmas '07 
Ill get a better picture of me from a few months ago


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 22, 2009)

Went to New Hampshire for a couple days this week. We went to an old graveyard while we were in Portsmouth so I obviously took some black metal photos.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 22, 2009)

These we're me in Guangzhou.








The second one is me holding the white tiger at the Xiangjiang Safari Park.
And the girl on the right is my friends little cousin.


----------



## Blythe31 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hooters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm in the middle. Short chick to my left grabbed my ass.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 22, 2009)

lol, Hooters fails.


----------



## Costello (Jun 23, 2009)

here's a new pic of me with the lady!


----------



## OSW (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow, trust our master to show us up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are a beautiful couple bro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: oh, i have some new photos from today. will upload now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









And my new avatar is meant to be me (it was drawn from from memory and a bit imaginative lol), but it's cool, someone drew it for me


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 23, 2009)

Haha, Costello you look awesome what a nice couple you are there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And OSW Thats erm... A nice Bear you got there?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 23, 2009)

That bear looks cuddly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kids these days don't appreciate the cuddly-ness of things in life, when you have a girlfriend, she will want to cuddle so get used to it Vidboy10


----------



## OSW (Jun 24, 2009)

Thats my GFs bear (one of my gifts to her), she does love bears


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 24, 2009)

thats a manly looking hat costy. the bear was awesome OSW


ima have to post new pics soon


----------



## Costello (Jun 24, 2009)

it's her hat of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




complementary pictures:


Spoiler


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 24, 2009)

Your girlfriend is pretty cute Costello.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 24, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Kids these days don't appreciate the cuddly-ness of things in life, when you have a girlfriend, she will want to cuddle so get used to it Vidboy10


Lol, I cuddle things a lot. =P
Its just that he was waring it on his head


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 24, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Your girlfriend is pretty cute Costello.
> is that r....eally your girlfriend? costy..?
> 
> 
> ...


oh sh- he is possessed


----------



## vergilite (Jun 24, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Went to New Hampshire for a couple days this week. We went to an old graveyard while we were in Portsmouth so I obviously took some black metal photos.



lol i mean you have to take black metal photos


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 24, 2009)

jjc1992 said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course I have to. I love taking Black Metal photos, they are awesome.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 24, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

>


Gollum! Scared me there.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 25, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> lol, Hooters fails.



He just said the hot short chick grabbed his ass, how does Hooters fail :|


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first thing he said was "Hooters" i was saying Hooters in general fails.

But lets not fight, Lets be friends :3

EDIT: BOOM!!! 800th Post!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 25, 2009)

Taken yesterday!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 25, 2009)

Growing the Mohawk again.
Classic Toni is Classic


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 25, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Growing the Mohawk again.
> Classic Toni is Classic


More like a mix between mohawk and quiff, but yeah, weird haircut again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's me


----------



## granville (Jun 26, 2009)

I have something totally different today. I found two ancient pictures of me an a certain pet I used to have. The IRC group knows of my love of goats (and we often poke fun at it). It really started out as a real thing. I had a pet goat for 8 years. Here are the pics (sorry for the quality, didn't have decent cameras back then)-











This was taken when I was about 6 or 7 years old. I believe it was 1995 or so. I forget exactly. Anyways, you get to see some pics of me when I was a little kid too. The goat was a nanny goat and her name was Chris. She died back in 2003 IIRC. But anyways, *goes to bump the Temper Beasts topic as well*

And for more recent events, this was taken a couple of months ago (March I think)-


----------



## Anakir (Jun 26, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> it's her hat of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. She's cute. Good find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Did you two meet in China? And are you taking chinese lessons?


----------



## DeadLocked (Jul 5, 2009)

Lolololol KH anyone?


----------



## MrSpud (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's me!






It was back during last winter, looks like I could use a tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and P1ngpong, no cutting my head off and putting it on.... NOTHING !


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 6, 2009)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> *Snip* Lolololol KH anyone?


This seems so awesome to me and I don't know why.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 6, 2009)

MrSpud said:
			
		

> Here's me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a handsome figure of a man.


----------



## MrSpud (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks P1ngy, where's yours? A REAL ONE!


----------



## Sephi (Jul 7, 2009)

at long last a new pic of myself


----------



## Chopders (Jul 7, 2009)

The guy at the left, comment are welcome!


----------



## VVoltz (Jul 7, 2009)

I was just messing with PhotoBooth at my aunt's house, me now:





*God mode:*





Couldn't help it =P


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2009)

Presenting: Veho Prime. 







PS  I'm back. Hi.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 8, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Presenting: Veho Prime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back!!!!





 Nice picture  Veho Prime


----------



## eyePop (Jul 8, 2009)

Taken just before uni !


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 8, 2009)

Chopders said:
			
		

> The guy at the left, comment are welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice puppy you got there


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 12, 2009)

This is epic lawl.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

>


----------



## Minox (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Oath (Jul 16, 2009)

Something a little more recent


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jul 16, 2009)

I guess I should toss my mug up here somewhere...


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 16, 2009)

The newest Black Metal picture.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 16, 2009)

NeSchn, those piggies up there kick ass!!


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 16, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> NeSchn, those piggies up there kick ass!!



Hahaha, you know it. I love my black metal piggies!


----------



## VVoltz (Jul 17, 2009)

From my visit to VGL:


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 20, 2009)

*MORE BLACK METAL!*

Me holding a Scythe looking all Black Metal





Another fake booklet picture


----------



## PuyoDead (Jul 21, 2009)

I return!


----------



## Law (Jul 21, 2009)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> From my visit to VGL:



Should have asked him what he was doing with his life now that he's EA's bitch.



Spoiler



I'm jealous


----------



## moozxy (Jul 21, 2009)

me playing DJ Max Technika!


----------



## emupaul (Jul 21, 2009)

My ugly mug


----------



## Sephi (Jul 21, 2009)

Sephi has black hair now


----------



## dice (Jul 21, 2009)

is it just me or does emupaul look alot like sephi?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 21, 2009)

I was just thinking that myself!


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 21, 2009)

Lol, I wasn't even looking at the usernames and thought that sephi had posted it.


----------



## emupaul (Jul 22, 2009)

*My mother and father lied to me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Sonicslasher (Jul 24, 2009)

Walter (VVoltz) and I at Video Games Live.


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 25, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Walter (VVoltz) and I at Video Games Live.


Fix'd

I haven't posted a pic on this thing in a while. It's buried under all the other Temper pictures. Maybe I'll take another one in the next week or so.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jul 25, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was fixed?


----------



## Minox (Jul 26, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VVoltz nick, you spelled it wrong.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## mthrnite (Jul 26, 2009)

Me and the Nissan Cube that I want real bad.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 26, 2009)

I hope you find the money to get it mthrnite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




speaking of that car, how is your no-smoking days going


----------



## Brian117 (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay guys, sitting here right now with an old digital camera I found of mine, I thought I would take a picture and show you.

Now mind you, this is my very first post of me. The camera is somewhat old and takes clear pictures when it wants to. Like Hadrians mom when she wants to look beautiful.

But anyways:






My hair in the upper right needs to be dyed blue again. We're making an appointment soon. But yeah...

Fap if you want...I think I am extremely ugly. And I know many will too.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 30, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Okay guys, sitting here right now with an old digital camera I found of mine, I thought I would take a picture and show you.
> 
> Now mind you, this is my very first post of me. The camera is somewhat old and takes clear pictures when it wants to. Like Hadrians mom when she wants to look beautiful.
> 
> ...


My BIFF is looking like a pimp!


----------



## Brian117 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nahhhhhhhhhh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No seriously, nah.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 30, 2009)

Slide geetar (doubt you can see the bottleneck)!





Christmas a couple of years ago, I look completely awful cause it was like 8 am and I only slept for like 6 hours that night


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 30, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Nahhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toughen up, every X-Mas I usually only get 3 hours of sleep 4 if I am lucky, we are always up partying until like 2 or 3AM and then wake up at 5 or 6AM.

By the way, in that picture with the Xmas gifts you remind me a of Jim Breuer from Half Baked.


----------



## PettingZoo (Jul 30, 2009)

dat_nissan_cube.jpg


----------



## VVoltz (Jul 30, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

>



I think that human likes you Veho.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 30, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would look like that too if you had just woken up and your dad had the big honking SLR camera and giant flash blasting in your face. And I am considerably slimmer now then I was when that picture was taken, a good 30 pounds thinner methinks. My hair looks like that every morning by the way, sometimes standing up as well, I have horrid bedhead


----------



## jazvdb (Jul 30, 2009)

old pic it was the first time i saw 'real' snow


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2009)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> I think that human likes you Veho.


It is of such an ungodly union of machine and flesh that Toni Plutonij was born


----------



## Sstew (Jul 30, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Okay guys, sitting here right now with an old digital camera I found of mine, I thought I would take a picture and show you.
> 
> Now mind you, this is my very first post of me. The camera is somewhat old and takes clear pictures when it wants to. Like Hadrians mom when she wants to look beautiful.
> 
> ...




Wouldn't be cheaper to dye your hair yourself?
I do it, or did. When I had blue hair.


----------



## antonkan (Jul 30, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

>



He looks like a real teenager boy, I think. He always play guitars!


----------



## Brian117 (Jul 30, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well we were going to dye it ourselves, but the lady at the hair place said I would need to bleach it first. And she handed me all this stuff, and I was like fuck it, I'll just make an appointment at my usual place.

My sister has a friend from work that's a hair designer in training and such, so we go to her. But I think she recently graduated, so we would have to get someone different.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 31, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Okay guys, sitting here right now with an old digital camera I found of mine, I thought I



hawtness!


----------



## Brian117 (Jul 31, 2009)

Way too many quotes quoting muh uglyness.

CUT IT OUT BISHES.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 31, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Way too many quotes quoting muh uglyness.
> 
> CUT IT OUT BISHES.



Wha?! BIFF you're mad cuz mad crazy hoe's be all upon yo shit thinkin you is hawt?!

I be lovin' dat shit if dat happen to me!


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 31, 2009)

Not sure if I posted this one.








And here's a photo of my friend and I pretending to be apart of the yearbook staff as we skip class.


----------



## Costello (Jul 31, 2009)

Me and the lady!


----------



## antonkan (Aug 2, 2009)

CrystalSweet said:
			
		

> i moved my face by accident but um,
> i love my dress
> 
> 
> ...



A Frenchman with Chinese women? Costello's always around in China, so I don't think if he goes to France or stay in China...


----------



## Law (Aug 2, 2009)

Masterful critique, Antonkan. Pure class.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 2, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> *snip



And you wonder why nobody likes you.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 2, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alot of french people live in Shanghai you know...


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 2, 2009)

Just found this on facebook off me, god knows how young i was here tho


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 2, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> * Lot's of pointless criticisms of fellow tempers removed.



Hey chumbawumba, after that I think you should post a pic of yourself.


----------



## antonkan (Aug 2, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really don't want to.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 3, 2009)

But I want to critique it! ):


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 3, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Masterful critique, Antonkan. Pure class.


xD
Have a cookie

Please tell me how it tasted using the "reply" button.


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 3, 2009)

.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 4, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> it's her hat of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does she have a sister?!? Hook me up brotha!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 4, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

>



The American member NeSchn looks not intelligent in this picture and he is making a Satan worshipping sign.


----------



## alidsl (Aug 4, 2009)

Ankotan strikes again now wheer is the reply button


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 5, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Just found this on facebook off me, god knows how young i was here tho


OMG! ITS t3H GH0$T 0f N3ScHN!!!!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 5, 2009)

Thats me.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 7, 2009)

Crap, dis shizzle doesn't work...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 8, 2009)

Haven't been around too long but here's a pic of me dancing at a talent show. 
P.S. I am not the one wearing the red cap. I am the standing one.. My hair is tied up so you cant really see it.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 8, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Haven't been around too long but here's a pic of me dancing at a talent show.
> P.S. I am not the one wearing the red cap. I am the standing one.. My hair is tied up so you can really see it.







talent show?
did you win?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 11, 2009)

Too fugly eh?  Come ooooon I posted my fugly, you should too.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Aug 11, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> Too fugly eh?  Come ooooon I posted my fugly, you should too.


Lol, who is this directed to?


----------



## Law (Aug 11, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> Too fugly eh?  Come ooooon I posted my fugly, you should too.



Once I'm able to take a picture that doesn't make me look high, I'll post it.

That might not be for a while, though.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2009)

You know you've been waiting for this guys/gals!

Couple of fresh pictures, taken over past week or two.....observe....





Girlfriend getting a tattoo, second day!





Am I cute, or am I cute?!





5AM, no sleep at all, after drunken night, we were all around walking and having a great time..





Same morning, with a friend, my girlfriend is taking a picture..

I have plenty more.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: Just to point out, I wasn't drinking on the "drunken night" only friends and my girl were, I was drinking juice.. I'm setting an example for all young tempers, say NO to alcohol!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 12, 2009)

The Croatian moderator Plutonij has stupid hair!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2009)

p1ngay said:
			
		

> The Croatian moderator Plutonij has stupid hair!








It's stupid for all of you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And guess what; I made it like that....._myself_..........*INTENTIONALLY*!!




Thanks for all the nice comments...





WOW, I'm not acting crazy at all.....


----------



## Sonicslasher (Aug 12, 2009)

Sister snapped a pic while I wasn't paying attention. Oh well, I guess it looks somewhat decent.


----------



## Law (Aug 12, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Sister snapped a pic while I wasn't paying attention. Oh well, I guess it looks somewhat decent.



DRAMATIC TURN AROUND AND LOOK

Like one of those shitty intros they put on TV programmes when announcing the cast.

CSI: Richmond, VA.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Aug 12, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture was taken in Maryland by the Chesapeake Bay. Was on a vacation.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 13, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was bond to respond to this outrage!


----------



## budrow66 (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh, now rainbow suspenders. Toni you might just have to take a loss over rainbow suspenders. I mean WOW how hot can you get.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 13, 2009)

Toni and Mthr are such badasses.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 13, 2009)

Official man whore




Nina!




Errrr...my favorite hairdo




She made me.....it was a major turn on for her...please don't blame me...tony




Ninja...yeah




I can't explain what happened, because it was a rockband party with chicks, and drinks




before party




Those are tie instructions.




Everybody dance now!


haha I challenge both tony, and mthr
​


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 14, 2009)

Eternal Myst,

Dude, I fucking love your style.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 14, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst,
> 
> Dude, I fucking love your style.


Thaks the eyeliner, and the emo-like hair isn't me though, it was just an experiment that girls really liked. So I don't mind being called emo, because I know that Im really not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just in case deep down inside you wanted to shout, emo.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 14, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> before party


With you I have to compete in "Class" category?
Man, if I have something, that's class!!!


----------



## Maktub (Aug 14, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, toni, got some bread to slice, lend me a hand?

JK, love your style


----------



## BumFace (Aug 14, 2009)

love that mohawk and that guy behind you...looks strange he might do something to you xD


----------



## dice (Aug 14, 2009)

BumFace said:
			
		

> love that mohawk and that guy behind you...looks strange he might do something to you xD









Poor photoshop attempt lol


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 14, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> BumFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, that's the best thing I've seen in ages!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 14, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now he just needs a pair of sunglasses and it'll be perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oops, sorry for double posting... *hides in a corner*


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 14, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, I wasn't going to call you emo or anything. Although I do love emos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's just, I'm trying to go for that emo/"rocker" style. Getting my hair done tomorrow like this guy:



Spoiler











Freaking pwn in my book.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 14, 2009)

Be warn.. That's not very smart things to do. They can steal you identity even with a picture. They can use the picture as your name, address, pics (IE to use for birth certification or driver license as fake) to conduct illegal activities even if it doesn't involve directly getting in your finances or social security and even anybody here you don't even know. You guys are crazy!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 14, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Be warn.. That's not very smart things to do. They can steal you identity even with a picture. They can use the picture as your name, address, pics (IE to use for birth certification or driver license as fake) to conduct illegal activities even if it doesn't involve directly getting in your finances or social security and even anybody here you don't even know. You guys are crazy!



What the?


----------



## Maktub (Aug 14, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Be warn.. That's not very smart things to do. They can steal you identity even with a picture. They can use the picture as your name, address, pics (IE to use for birth certification or driver license as fake) to conduct illegal activities even if it doesn't involve directly getting in your finances or social security and even anybody here you don't even know. You guys are crazy!








Sure, because a photo is proof of everything.


----------



## Minox (Aug 14, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Be warn.. That's not very smart things to do. They can steal you identity even with a picture. They can use the picture as your name, address, pics (IE to use for birth certification or driver license as fake) to conduct illegal activities even if it doesn't involve directly getting in your finances or social security and even anybody here you don't even know. You guys are crazy!


Question: How would they go around finding my real name if they've only seen my picture?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 14, 2009)

Anything.. Not just real name.. your pic can be done too! THINK!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's a couple more of me. Taken today like, an hour after my shower.



Spoiler



Me just normal:





Another normal:





Me with NeSchn's just arrived Autograph picture with teh metal piggies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:





Me with Hadrians old and rusty drawing of "him". If you followed the fad, you would know:





Yes, I know my hair looks gross to the left, but I'm getting it dyed tomorrow.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Here's a couple more of me. Taken today like, an hour after my shower.



Forget mod, Brian for Canadian Prime Minister!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 14, 2009)

How bout both?


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Here's a couple more of me. Taken today like, an hour after my shower.



Brian, can I paint.net them pl0x?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 15, 2009)

Sure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to see what juicy goodness you have up your sleeve.


----------



## Minox (Aug 15, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Anything.. Not just real name.. your pic can be done too! THINK!


Then I want you to think and find my real name just from the pictures of me in this thread.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He could be one of them mentalists. (And I don't mean the fake psychic kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## moozxy (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 16, 2009)

Meh this the latest picture of me, I cut my hair so now it's even on both sides, and less emo like.(Yes I do cut my own hair, I can't trust a barber). Im getting a chemical peel, to remove these freckles, just because theres a part coming up, and just to make my skin look sparkilng new.

Nothing new, Im the still the school fag, so say the gangsters, and the bros.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

moozxy said:
			
		

>



Very cute mrs there moozxy!


----------



## moozxy (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 16, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so too, she looks very good with glasses!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 16, 2009)

moozxy is a girl, damn even I was fooled.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 17, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

>



Eyeliner... Seriously bro...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 17, 2009)

whats wrong with eyeliner?

It makes you stand in the mall, neschn.

and the girls apparently, love it to death, so go try it.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 17, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> whats wrong with eyeliner?
> 
> It makes you stand in the mall, neschn.
> 
> and the girls apparently, love it to death, so go try it.



Nooo, no, no, no. Eyeliner makes you look like a queer... But I guess it fits your style of music, however, I know no metal kid (such as me) would ever be caught with eyeliner because most people who where eyeliner are known as, emo kids, scene kids, emofags, scenefags, fags, cutters, emo fucktards... Those are just some of the words I have heard, don't take offense to it, but lose the eyeliner.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 17, 2009)

Great picture Eternal. I'm taking notes for the future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I don't see anything wrong with eyeliner. If you're going for that type of style, then might as well go for it. Although I just got my hair done yesterday, I wonder what I would look like in eyeliner.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 17, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Great picture Eternal. I'm taking notes for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My BIFF is joining the darkside D:


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 17, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always been on the dark side. I've just never shown it.

I just wish I was skinnier to pull off this style I want to be.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Girls love guyliner, it are fact. 

I haven't posted a picture of myself in like a year. Hm


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 17, 2009)

NEW BLAK METUL PIC!!!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 17, 2009)

NeSchn, that face is just creepy....


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 17, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Girls love guyliner, it are fact.
> 
> I haven't posted a picture of myself in like a year. Hm


Do it.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 17, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> NeSchn, that face is just creepy....



Thats why I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll have more black metal pictures up once I get the pictures from the camping trip from my brothers friend.


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

NeSchn, the more I look at the picture, the spookier it looks. Cool though, your face suit the picture very well. But seeing you hold the knife, I am reminded of Resident Evil.

Maybe I should go take some pics.... Probably not.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Well he's my fb default. I'm too tired and messy to take a picture at the moment...

Me after getting Domo plushie from Target (they were on clearance for $3 each so I got one for me and a friend)


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 17, 2009)

^Hawt

also....join the darkside brian......join the darsk side!


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 17, 2009)

Damn dude, you really can pull off that style anytime and anywhere.

And like I said, I have always been part of the dark side, I've just never shown it.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 18, 2009)

That eyeliner really does make me cringe. *cringes*


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 18, 2009)

NeSchn. D:

What if I started wearing it? Would I still be your BIFF? =3


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 18, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> NeSchn. D:
> 
> What if I started wearing it? Would I still be your BIFF? =3



You would still be my BIFF, I would just be extremely disappointed.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 18, 2009)

D:

I would probably look horrid with it anyways. As I do in most styles.


----------



## Costello (Aug 18, 2009)

Please only post pictures in this topic and keep conversation to a minimum.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 18, 2009)

What a shame, pic 404'd


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 18, 2009)

Maktub said:
			
		

> Hey, toni, got some bread to slice, lend me* your head*?
> 
> JK, love your style


fix'd


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 19, 2009)

Now, for the moment you all have been waiting for, TEH BLAK METUL PICS FROM THE CAMPING TRIP!
















As the days go by and I get more pictures from people, I'm sure there will probably be more.


----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2009)

My game face. 





How _you_ doin'?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I don't normally look like that, promise.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was a victim of circumstance, including but not limited to me being completely off my face (which is an unfortunate circumstance, to be sure). And the straw is there for posing purposes only. So is the face. I don't usually make that face. As far as you know.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 20, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> My game face.
> _*snip_
> How _you_ doin'?
> 
> ...








You have won me over with that look!


----------



## Costello (Aug 23, 2009)

I restored the older posts, you can now see some photos from 2.5 years ago hehe


----------



## metroid lover 2n (Aug 23, 2009)

H8TR said:
			
		

> Always though that Costello looked like this


This is my favorite post in this thread, because I thought the same thing to.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 24, 2009)

RAWR!
took this a second ago on my crappy webcam.


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 25, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Me and a friend on a rollercoaster (hence the blurry pic)



Do you usually wear the same outfit as your XBL Avatar?

On topic here is a recent old pic of me watching over Batman's with my new car:


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay, these were once again taken after my shower. I spent the longest time trying to straighten my hair. Which I did, then I put some hair mousse and flattened my head all around. These pictures will show Sephi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now, my hair is "supposed" to have blue streaks all around. You might not be able to see them in the pictures...but they are there.



Spoiler









^ My "WTF" shirt which I fucking love.


----------



## Gullwing (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's a pic I took with my DSi... (the sunglasses make my nose huge btw)




And here's a pic (that you can't see me ) that I took inside my class with my Dsi... Idk why I upoaded it LMAO


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2009)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> On topic here is a recent old pic of me watching over Batman's with my new car


Waaaaitaminnit...   








You're Robin, aren't you!


----------



## vergilite (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is two of me and my friend drinking and playing pool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















ow and im on the right (the tall one)(hrrm this looks a bit gay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2009)

A friend and me, a few years ago. Channeling James Hetfield, probably.


----------



## granville (Aug 28, 2009)

Well it's high time I took another shot of myself. Same old boring background due to lack of a life or decent room. I grew a beard that I am pretty pleased with though-






My camera sucks badly. The flash is way way too bright. This is the closest I could get to my appearance, and it still has bad color and quality. It also doesn't take good closeup. That's what you get for $20 though I guess...


----------



## redact (Aug 28, 2009)

nice beard gran 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: here's a pic of me with my nice wavy/messy hair




(i love the dsi facebook feature, makes it so easy to quickly upload a pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 28, 2009)

vergilite said:
			
		

> ow and im on the right (the tall one)(hrrm this looks a bit gay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The reasons it looks a bit gay are entirely subliminal. You both look like fine young men.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 2, 2009)

AntoliCam


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 6, 2009)

OSHI-- DOUBLE POST..


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 6, 2009)

Ant...
You deserve a medal for just putting one of my favorite MM songs in your vid...


----------



## Rammoth (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll join the eyeliner brigade..

Me posing for an old band picture:





Didn't want to leave out my pet:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2009)

I've decided to become a skinhead again! lol


----------



## Maktub (Sep 9, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 9, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I've decided to become a skinhead again! lol
> _
> *snip_


Piss off!!!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Law (Sep 10, 2009)

Very handsome.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2009)

You don't have to tell me mate, I already know!


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

You look cool Mr. Dave.

Me:

A little fat, a little grumpy, a little messy. And I think I somehow look stupid too. I wonder how much worse it'd be if I wasn't using a 2megapix camera phone





I'm fifteen.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2009)

You know with how positive, cheery and humorous all your messages are Dommy I'm surprised you could look even slightly grumpy!  I reckon you look more tired than grumpy really!  I wouldn't say you look stupid though mate.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 15, 2009)

Heres some pictures of me taken from my DSi...


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 16, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> You look cool Mr. Dave.
> 
> Me:
> 
> ...


lol spike.
eh smile more.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 16, 2009)

As soon i saw iPikachu posted i rushed to the thread.
But when I notice she didn't post a picture of herself i was sad...
D:


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 16, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> As soon i saw iPikachu posted i rushed to the thread.
> But when I notice she didn't post a picture of herself i was sad...
> D:


*facepalm*

I find it ironic how you post on random threads on how someones post has just made you rage when you're just as bad.


----------



## Megane (Sep 16, 2009)

Yo! This is me and Domo-kun in Shibuya, Tokyo (i'm the human on the pic)


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 16, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its just a fucking joke, Jeez.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 19, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> As soon i saw iPikachu posted i rushed to the thread.
> But when I notice she didn't post a picture of herself i was sad...
> D:


D: I got tricked too...









Spoiler


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 19, 2009)

Long time no see éh guys? ^-^



Spoiler


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 20, 2009)

Wait, your from Korea now?


----------



## Domination (Sep 20, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Wait, your from Korea now?



No hes from Belgium.

And I was tricked too! I tot iPikachu posted a pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least she commented on my spikes.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 20, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wounder why it says Korea...

/rage


----------



## Noitora (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm the one on the left. Totally


----------



## geminisama (Sep 21, 2009)

The new and improved me.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 21, 2009)

You Scare me. 
D:


----------



## Cablephish (Sep 21, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> The new and improved me.


It was odd scrolling down on this picture...

Speechlessness...


----------



## geminisama (Sep 21, 2009)

Ahh c'mon, everyone wants boobs.


----------



## asdf (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm home sick with a sore throat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (taken with my DSi)


----------



## antonkan (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's the two pictures of me, taken in my room at my house today.











^^^I took two pictures by myself. Please don't Photoshop/edited photos of me.


----------



## dice (Sep 21, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> Here's the two pictures of me, taken in my room at my house today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never would have imagined you looking like that.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 21, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> I never would have imagined you looking like that.


Yeah, I know. I'm looking nice and good.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 21, 2009)

I was expecting antonkan to use his masterful criticism...


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 21, 2009)

Antonkan looks less evil then you cruel bastards made him out.

Nice pics dear boy


----------



## antonkan (Sep 21, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I was expecting antonkan to use his masterful criticism...


What?! I'm not criticizing for now. I'm saying I'm nice and cool and that isn't criticizing.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 22, 2009)

A new unblack metal picture of me:





I actually have been trying to cut down on the Black Metal, lately I have been feeling really evil lately while listening too it, I don't know how to explain but I just feel kinda depressed whenever I listen to it, its like the first time I listened to Belphegor.

So anyways, I have been listening to Christian Black Metal (yes, very strange but it doesn't make me feel so evil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Electronica, and Melodic Death Metal XD

But theres a picture of meh, enjoy


----------



## geminisama (Sep 22, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> A new unblack metal picture of me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear god you look happy.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh yes, I'm a very happy person. I am just really overtired and need sleep which I am getting right now. I'm sure when I wake up in the morning I will probably be like "WTF?" why did I put that picture up.

But for the time being, I don't care.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

NeSchn. Time for shirtless picz from nao on k?

And holy shiiiiiiiiit Antonkan looks...normal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*pretends he just stole those images from Google*.......


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Meh this the latest picture of me, I cut my hair so now it's even on both sides, and less emo like.(Yes I do cut my own hair, I can't trust a barber). Im getting a chemical peel, to remove these freckles, just because theres a part coming up, and just to make my skin look sparkilng new.
> 
> Nothing new, Im the still the school fag, so say the gangsters, and the bros.


Maybe if you didnt look like a girl.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 22, 2009)

eighty4 said:
			
		

> Maybe if you didnt look like a girl.



Um no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He doesn't look anything like a girl. So stop. Seriously.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2009)

eighty4 said:
			
		

> Maybe if you didnt look like a girl.



That's what they said about David Bowie originally, and look where he is now.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 22, 2009)

eighty4.
He isn't a girl. He's Bruno's son.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 22, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> eighty4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's also what they said about Boy George. Look where *he* is now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2009)

eighty4 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a big difference, Boy George was/is an actual cross-dresser (and probably spent his childhood having to listen to people like you).  Eternal Myst wears eyeliner, don't exactly make him a cross dresser does it now?  Don't give him grief just because you bubble with homophobia.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 22, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> eighty4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I say a guy looks like a girl, Im homophobic Also, thats not the correct word, a phobia is to be scared, in which, I am not. Also, eyeliner was clearly made for women, it relates itself on its own.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 22, 2009)

eighty4 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just admit it man, you want to have sex with him. Its cool bro, even though Eternal Myst doesn't swing the way you do.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2009)

eighty4 said:
			
		

> Because I say a guy looks like a girl, Im homophobic Also, thats not the correct word, a phobia is to be scared, in which, I am not. Also, eyeliner was clearly made for women, it relates itself on its own.



Ok, if you're not homophobic then the only other explanation I can think of is you're harrassing him because you're jealous of the fact that he looks better/more masculine with eyeliner on then you do without.  Most bullies insult/pick on people because they either fear some aspect of them or they're jealous of some aspect of them.  Let's not litter this thread with this argument tho, if you'd like to take it to PMs I'm all for it, I don't mind bringing you up to speed on how people act now that you've woken from the coma you went into in the 50'.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 22, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> eighty4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you get your logic from Its incredibly horrible and utterly ridiculous. Of course, I say a guy looks like a girl, that clearly means Im homophobic, harassing him, and to to it off, jealous of him. Incredible. Its like you cant get past the fact that I commented on what I view and think that something powered that. After seeing all the people that favored you, I thought you were wise, or at least cunning enough to see basic opinions that are laid in front of you.

I dont mind bringing you up to speed on things that should've been pretty simplistic, but I guess thats something that goes over your head.


----------



## Law (Sep 22, 2009)

eighty4 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>>Im still the school fag, so say the gangsters, and the bros.
>Maybe if you didnt look like a girl. 

You obviously don't even remember the original point you were trying to make.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 22, 2009)

Obviously that he looks like a girl. I don't know whats so hard about that. If you see a guy that looks like a girl and purposely wears makeup, it shouldn't be that difficult to know why people call him a fag.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2009)

eighty4 said:
			
		

> Where do you get your logic from Its incredibly horrible and utterly ridiculous. Of course, I say a guy looks like a girl, that clearly means Im homophobic, harassing him, and to to it off, jealous of him. Incredible. Its like you cant get past the fact that I commented on what I view and think that something powered that. After seeing all the people that favored you, I thought you were wise, or at least cunning enough to see basic opinions that are laid in front of you.
> 
> I dont mind bringing you up to speed on things that should've been pretty simplistic, but I guess thats something that goes over your head.
> 
> ...



He looks nothing like a girl to me mate.  And you're right, it is obvious why people would call him a fag, I pointed the reasons out to you a few posts ago.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 22, 2009)

So now when you comment on something, it is clearly to focus someone on whats improper in them. That makes little to no sense at all. Your logic is proven here multiple times as failing and not connecting to my post at all. Youre mad over something I said, that has nothing to do with what youre discussing or ranting about. I find it humorous how from me saying someone looks like a girl, you think Im homophobic, jealous, inferior to my masculinity and cant hold an idea. Thats hilarious.

Sorry if something has bugged you in the past, as it seems, but thats not my lace. Yu can carry on this pity excuse for you to rant, but I dont need to continue as Ive said my piece and you've tried, maybe youre hardest, to make yours.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2009)

eighty4 said:
			
		

> So now when you comment on something, it is clearly to focus someone on whats improper in them. That makes little to no sense at all. Your logic is proven here multiple times as failing and not connecting to my post at all. Youre mad over something I said, that has nothing to do with what youre discussing or ranting about. I find it humorous how from me saying someone looks like a girl, you think Im homophobic, jealous, inferior to my masculinity and cant hold an idea. Thats hilarious.
> 
> Sorry if something has bugged you in the past, as it seems, but thats not my lace. Yu can carry on this pity excuse for you to rant, but I dont need to continue as Ive said my piece and you've tried, maybe youre hardest, to make yours.



The comment you made was clearly intended to focus on something you think is an improper way for a guy to look.  So what exactly made you feel the need to deride him?  Positive reinforcement?


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 22, 2009)

I dont know, I was on a forum and thought a forum was a collection of opinions. I didnt know it was supposed to be all forced on to one opinion all the time. My bad for making the obvious decision.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 22, 2009)

eighty4 said:
			
		

> I dont know, I was on a forum and thought a forum was a collection of opinions. I didnt know it was supposed to be all forced on to one opinion all the time. My bad for making the obvious decision.



If you were posting an opinion it would have said something along the lines of "I think you look like a girl, and this could be the reason why people like myself feel the need to call you a fag".  You didn't post an opinion, you flamed/insulted/derided him, take your pick of which word you'd rather use.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 22, 2009)

How is it? I simply said he looked like a girl, I shouldnt have to list out his life for him. He probably already knew that and took it into consideration if he can obviously see that alot of people call him a  fag anyways. Thats not my lace to run.


----------



## Costello (Sep 22, 2009)

I was gonna delete all your posts but what's the point...

just stop having conversations here and stick to posting pictures!
thank you!

PS: anymore post on the subject will be deleted. Just create a new topic already. You have been warned.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> I was gonna delete all your posts but what's the point...
> 
> just stop having conversations here and stick to posting pictures!
> thank you!
> ...


Damn!

I've seen your post only after I've trashed all the comments!!






Sorry mate..


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2009)

So there's this mobile phone, its camera has this "weird colors" effect, long story short, here I am. 






Cue "why so blue/why the long face" jokes.


----------



## dice (Sep 22, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> The new and improved me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you two related?


----------



## Acenima (Sep 23, 2009)

heres 2 photoshoots of me nudez


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tj_cool (Sep 23, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

>


?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 23, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, Facebook photos never seem to work with me. If you click the invisible picture you'll be able to see it.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 23, 2009)

Overlord, you look a little bit like Criss Angel.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 23, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Overlord, you look a little bit like Criss Angel.


Who's that?

Hey WTF you can see the pic if it's quoted but otherwise you can't... You win this time, tj.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 23, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








He's an illusionist.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 24, 2009)

One fresh for all of you who enjoy me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Taken couple of weeks ago in Gardaland!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 24, 2009)

Best, Leg, Tattoo, EVER.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 24, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

>


You look nice! Where is Gardaland? and what is it?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 24, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Best, Leg, Tattoo, EVER.
> Thanks....We still have few touch-ups to do (like right under the knee, there is shading needed), later this year (I'm guessing early december)
> I still have no courage to go and do it, a bit traumatized from the whole process of making that leg in a first place..
> 
> ...


Thanks antonkan, I appreciate it! Gardaland is a big amusement park, something similar to Disneyland, it's located in Italy next to city called Verona..


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 24, 2009)

Looking very nice Toni! Although I really miss your old hair.


----------



## Acenima (Sep 24, 2009)

toni is a badass with that tattoo, has someone made wrong impression bout u with it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 24, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Looking very nice Toni! Although I really miss your old hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People make wrong impression about me all the time (based on how I look), heck, even people from here, who know me, said that they wouldn't feel comfortable seeing me in real life


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 25, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> People make wrong impression about me all the time (based on how I look), heck, even people from here, who know me, said that they wouldn't feel comfortable seeing me in real life



Fack that, If I saw you in real life I would be like "Yo, that guy is a pimp."


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 25, 2009)

GBATEMP has a photo topic? Cool!!

Here's me cosplaying a character named Chris_Skylock from my soon to be anime/manga/whatever is available and whoever publish my works. For now, Im still dreaming.






Meeting with the project SKY staffs. Im the one on the middle with blue shirt.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 25, 2009)

Prior to school mandated haircut (taken with someone elses phone lulz):






After:






Honestly, i liked my long hair better. Stupid catholic schools :\


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I like your long hair better too. Am I glad I don't go to a catholic school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :yayuncatholicschools:
Also, Chris Skylock, you remind me a bit of antonkan.


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 25, 2009)

maybe antonkan IS Chris Skylock


----------



## antonkan (Sep 25, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Also, Chris Skylock, you remind me a bit of antonkan.
> QUOTE(Maz7006 @ Sep 25 2009, 04:40 PM) maybe antonkan IS Chris Skylock


What?! I'm not look like Chris_Skylock. His face is different than mine I believe.

Here's my recently taken pictures after I went from school today:











^^^I'm looking nice and cool.

Again, don't make any edited and Photoshop photos of me. And don't take your picture what am I look like in my pictures above (in this post only).


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2009)

You're sexy antonkan, hot meat man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Normalnofobija, Veho?!?!


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 28, 2009)

That expression reminds me of gman having a wonderful time fad (its from ytmnd, therefore its a fad)


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 28, 2009)

May be safe to say mthrnite is the most bad ass user on the site. He looks like a cop/murder/hit man. lol
(Hit man is not like murder,hit man gets paid)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2009)

"Don't try this at home!"​


----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Normalnofobija, Veho?!?!



I never liked that show


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haaaaaaahahahahahaha, me neither! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tho they had two great great songs! Especially the Christmas one!

(my friends were a huge huge fans, so they taped me!)

EDIT:


Spoiler



You can't deny this song really captures Christmas spirit!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 28, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> What?! I'm not look like Chris_Skylock. His face is different than mine I believe.
> 
> Here's my recently taken pictures after I went from school today:
> 
> ...


You really are a die-hard Sonic Riders fan aren't you.


----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> You can't deny this song really captures Christmas spirit!


Nah, not really. 


Now _this one_, on the other hand, captures the Christmas spirit perfectly: 




One of my favourite Christmas songs, ever. Right next to Fairytale of New York and War is Over.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 28, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> ...
> "Don't try this at home!"​


Do it at your friends house instead


----------



## Sephi (Sep 28, 2009)

got a haircut. turned out pretty bad, too short, but it looks good enough when I style it


would show more of my face but I'm sick right now and I look like shit :V







and some various pics of before my hair cut that I'm too lazy to upload on my shell to hotlink here.

http://cameroid.com/15UYB-A1 
http://cameroid.com/15UYP-A1
http://cameroid.com/15UUD-A1
http://cameroid.com/15UW8-A1


----------



## Man18 (Sep 28, 2009)

Now that is a clean room.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 28, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

>



Nobody mess with Antonkan! 

He is dangerous!


----------



## Man18 (Sep 28, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like micheal phelps bitch


----------



## outgum (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't think i ever posted in here, so here i come. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Actual photo, taken today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








i think this one was taken a month ago





december last year, i was twelve at the time.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 29, 2009)

Here's a picture of me in Japan.




I'm the one in the blueish shirt.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 29, 2009)

Antonkan looks farking awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And this thread is becoming the post here funny pics thread more and more


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 29, 2009)

OMFG ANTOKAN YOU ARE NOT CAUCASIAN??????///????/??







See how do you like it?


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 29, 2009)

Today was Twin Day in school, me and friend did Black Metal twins.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 29, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> * threatening pose picture



Hey MegaAce mate, this is how it's done! lol






And just to stop people having nightmares about my ugly mug, here's a friendly one I took moments later! lol






And bollocks, I need another haircut - I'm starting to look like a hippy!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 30, 2009)

new haircut today


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 1, 2009)

MegaAce's got a moustache


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CUO SI DILETANTE?!?!? Jebote, pa to uopce nemoras spominjat....to je kao da ja kazem ovaj fico je bas fora, moras priznat da zna dobro potegnut....a ti kazes, pa i ne bas, meni je ovaj Ferarri puuuno bolji!

Naravno!

To shortly translate, I agreed with Veho!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 2, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> MegaAce's got a moustache



you know, i don't look like 13


----------



## iFish (Oct 2, 2009)

ok dont make fun of me becasue im hideous

wait sorry i dont have pany pictures of me on my pc but i will get on shortly


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 2, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but be happy, you can get some privileges when you look older than you really are.







Spoiler


----------



## Chopders (Oct 2, 2009)

It's a me!






Comments are welcome


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 2, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> new haircut today


Wow, did your face freeze, then got your haircut, and then took a picture again?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 3, 2009)

No, i was trying to smile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not very photogenic, even less when i'm taking pictures myself


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 3, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> No, i was trying to smile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, it seriously looks like you didnt move your face at all between the haircuts


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 4, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

>



You do look Filipino-ish! Don't you!

Well, I don't think I ever posted here, so don't make fun of me.






Here's me with my Fat cousin.






And me with my cute cousin.






Yes, I know I look young, It was taken when I was 11 I think.


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 5, 2009)

Chopders said:
			
		

> It's a me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what type of guitar is that and what songs can you play on it?(or play your own?)


----------



## OSW (Oct 5, 2009)

She always does that funny face in the mirror hahaha.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 5, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> She always does that funny face in the mirror hahaha.


Who's the 'she'?







Spoiler













Spoiler



J/k. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Also, KingdomBlade, post a pic of yourself that's up-to-date, then


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 6, 2009)

A picture of me when I went on a hike in Shenandoah. I don't think the forced smile suits me all that much.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 6, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Also, KingdomBlade, post a pic of yourself that's up-to-date, then



Well, I almost look exactly the same, but just a tad bit different.


----------



## Minox (Oct 6, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> A picture of me when I went on a hike in Shenandoah. I don't think the forced smile suits me all that much.


You kinda look like a certain Toni in that picture xD


----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> You kinda look like a certain Toni in that picture xD


Totally. I thought that was a young Toni before I saw the avatar.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 6, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What they said


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2009)

Even I thought it was me?!?!


----------



## lareak (Oct 6, 2009)

Meh with some of my Developers  in a meeting


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 6, 2009)

lareak said:
			
		

> Meh with some of my Developers  in a meeting


Are you a serial killer?


----------



## lareak (Oct 6, 2009)

wabsta said:
			
		

> lareak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y.....No, i am the CEO of JaGeX LtD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Magazine Interview 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (went to a bar after it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






Random Pic






Testing Surveillance software


----------



## Hardkaare (Oct 6, 2009)

lareak said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If youre Andrew Gower why dont you have a british flag instead of american? lol


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 6, 2009)

OMFG said:
			
		

> If youre Andrew Gower why dont you have a british flag instead of american? lol


I TOLD YOU HE IS A SERIAL KILLER!


----------



## lareak (Oct 6, 2009)

mistake?


----------



## Hardkaare (Oct 6, 2009)

lareak said:
			
		

> mistake?



Ok, how come the 3 pictures doesnt come from the same site?


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 6, 2009)

lareak said:
			
		

> mistake?



That is really creepy I must say, you look alot like Andrew Gower.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 6, 2009)

lareak said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't they make Runescape?


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 6, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> lareak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, look at the filenames, it says "Andrew Gower".


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 7, 2009)

lareak said:
			
		

> Y.....No, i am the CEO of JaGeX LtD



Give us a job! lol


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 7, 2009)

_snip_*


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 7, 2009)

that's just me on a nice day in my town


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Lol, all that guy did was do a google pictures search:


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 7, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> that's just me on a nice day in my town



Nice pic. Your town seems so nice and quiet.

im definitely gonna be checking out Germany when i go back to Europe


----------



## outgum (Oct 7, 2009)

new picture taken today, JUST woke up >_>
Here:





EDIT: I guess ill add this one a few days ago too


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 7, 2009)

Picture of me on vacation.






EDIT: Forgot to mention my vacation was into the "Take On Me" music video. I didn't bring back an souvenirs, though.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 7, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> blackdragonbahamut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, it is^^
perfect for relaxing, a lil' bit isolated cause' the bus lines' aren't very well:.
to party ya' have to search for the city, perhaps cologne :-/ 
but i don't doubt, relaxing is mine


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Law (Oct 9, 2009)

STOP STARING INTO MY SOUL


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> STOP STARING INTO MY SOUL


No.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 9, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen:
THE RAVAGES OF TIME!








(and anime)


----------



## iFish (Oct 9, 2009)

here i am in all my glorry

im the boy in the purple shirt next to the girl


----------



## Satangel (Oct 9, 2009)

The girl on the left of you has a nice pair of b....


----------



## iFish (Oct 9, 2009)

i still cant see that picture lol but thanks im not good with thist stuff but i gave a link the tall girl? that was my teacher


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's a recent photo of me and my nephew hiking in the woods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(Pro tip: I'm the one on the right)


----------



## Gore (Oct 12, 2009)

sup iguana


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 13, 2009)

since i havent been on in a while, though id post a recent pic of me


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 13, 2009)

A girl?


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 13, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> A girl?



rule no. 29 & 30


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 18, 2009)

My puppet! lol


----------



## iFish (Oct 18, 2009)

very pretty dave lol


----------



## Law (Oct 19, 2009)

posting this shit up here because Hadrian and Dommy were saying I probably looked like Simon Cowell with a ginger jewfro


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 19, 2009)

_snip_*


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 19, 2009)

Me off my facebook:



Spoiler




































Also, Law, it's nice seeing you actually. I always thought you looked like a snotty bully with black hair.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 19, 2009)

Law looks a bit like Brian


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 19, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Law looks a bit like Brian



Um....hell no.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 19, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Here's a recent photo of me and my nephew hiking in the woods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZOMG IZZAT shaun jr.!?!?!?!


----------



## Law (Oct 19, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Also, Law, it's nice seeing you actually. I always thought you looked like a snotty bully with black hair.



Well joke's on you 'cause my hair is brown


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 20, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hence the word, "thought".


----------



## Law (Oct 20, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I thought you were using it in the sense "Well I always _thought_ it but now I know for certain."


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 20, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought you were using it in the sense "Well I always _thought_ it but now I know for certain."



That was the way I meant it actually.


----------



## Law (Oct 20, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



which means the joke is still on you.


----------



## outgum (Oct 22, 2009)

Just woke up, In my school uniform btw!
Hairs a mess >_>
All in good fun though


----------



## Costello (Oct 22, 2009)

me and the mrs


----------



## WildWon (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok, so not of me but-

Just found out yesterday that this mysterious baby in Wife®'s belly, yup, its a HE!!
Gonna have a baby boy come March.

So without further ado, i proudly present:
WildWon 2.0


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 22, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Ok, so not of me but-
> 
> Just found out yesterday that this mysterious baby in Wife®'s belly, yup, its a HE!!
> Gonna have a baby boy come March.
> ...


Congrats! Hey, my bday is the 23rd, if he lands on it, you gotta name him Mother!

It's in the rules! Trust me!


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 22, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Ok, so not of me but-
> 
> Just found out yesterday that this mysterious baby in Wife®'s belly, yup, its a HE!!
> Gonna have a baby boy come March.
> ...


YAY WILDWON 2.0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He best be as G as you Mr. Won


----------



## Law (Oct 22, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right at the top of the page, actually.


----------



## outgum (Oct 23, 2009)

Coooooool Story bro Lol
Jk's 
Congrats on your baaaaaaby, I want one >_>
Gimmie!


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 23, 2009)

Congrats man. Looking forawrd to seeing Wildwon 2.0 posting here eventually. Hadrian may be up to 100, 000 posts by then.


----------



## outgum (Oct 26, 2009)

Me at an anime convention called Armageddon yesterday, it was SO much fun!


----------



## dice (Oct 26, 2009)

you have the same facial expression in all photos


----------



## outgum (Oct 26, 2009)

they change SLIGHTLY, But yeah, I dont smile much lol
Emotion = bad


----------



## playallday (Oct 26, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

>


Who are those chicks?


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 27, 2009)

guess wut i am for halloweeenn ololo


----------



## outgum (Oct 27, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously Anime people, With me of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know one or them is Luxrene or whatever off Kingdom hearts , and the on knealing is Tifa XD


----------



## geminisama (Oct 27, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oshit, a female cosplay that ISN'T hideous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, the gf wanted a pic of the new cadetcap, so here I am.


----------



## outgum (Oct 27, 2009)

lol, dude that wasnt all, There was a girl there pretty much naked dressed as princess leha off star wars, all she had on has a bra and some cloth covering her pelvic region

EDIT: btw, nice beard lol


----------



## playallday (Oct 27, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> lol, dude that wasnt all, There was a girl there pretty much naked dressed as princess leha off star wars, all she had on has a bra and some cloth covering her pelvic region


Photo or it didn't happen.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 28, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> lol, dude that wasnt all, There was a girl there pretty much naked dressed as princess leha off star wars, all she had on has a bra and some cloth covering her pelvic region
> 
> EDIT: btw, nice beard lol



Isn't it glorious? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the gf doesn't like facial hair too much, so my face never turns out how I'd like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But you shoulda got pics of that Leia.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 28, 2009)

Engrossed, playing BeBot on my iPhone.


----------



## vergilite (Oct 28, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Engrossed, playing BeBot on my iPhone.



cheese is good


----------



## antonkan (Oct 28, 2009)

vergilite said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it says on his t-shirt. Also, that mthrnite's picture looks Photoshop'd.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 28, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Engrossed, playing BeBot on my iPhone.



Awesome shirt. And do I spy a cadetscap?


----------



## outgum (Oct 28, 2009)

i didnt get a photo of the pretty much naked chick, Girlfriend would have killed me LOL


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 29, 2009)

Senior picture, who would ever think that this kid is a hardcore pimp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or listen to Black Metal


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2009)

You look like a gangster in that pic Nesch!


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 29, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> You look like a gangster in that pic Nesch!



You know it, thats why the hoes love meh


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2009)

Killer picture NeSchn!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 30, 2009)

Twas Decade day yesterday. lol


----------



## geminisama (Oct 30, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Twas Decade day yesterday. lol



Awesome shades.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 30, 2009)

Spoiler



[title:Friend of yours, Toni? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## iPikachu (Oct 30, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Me at an anime convention called Armageddon yesterday, it was SO much fun!


from left:
that guy from SSBB, orihime, ?, larxene(is it?), sora(lol) and the rest i dunno.
cosplayers are funny.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 30, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> guess wut i am for halloweeenn ololo


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 30, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > guess wut i am for halloweeenn ololo


Only one way to describe it...
http://flash.kicks-ass.net/I_Love_Horses.swf

:lolwut:


----------



## Minox (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Minox you weirdo.


----------



## Oh Really? (Oct 31, 2009)

ignore


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 31, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

>



Oh man my lipstick really does get everywhere Minox


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 31, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

>


You look like a serial killer....seriously...


----------



## Advi (Oct 31, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

>


GIRUGAMESH!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 31, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Now he does.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 1, 2009)

He kind of looks like a dark-haired version of Viral from TTGL


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 1, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> guess wut i am for halloweeenn ololo


...Mr. Hands?


----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> guess wut i am for halloweeenn ololo


The Horse Whisperer?


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 2, 2009)

quite a cultured horse i am


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2009)

Love?!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> *pic*



Clearly not unless it involves leather, fish net stockings, and some an overall skimpy outfit. Don't worry, though; she doesn't need to dress up.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 8, 2009)

Got a new haircut.


Spoiler


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 10, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> quite a cultured horse i am


That, in a creepy way, reminded me of Saw.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2009)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> That, in a creepy way, reminded me of Saw.


Saw was my first thought as well..

...and is there any other way to be reminded of Saw, then creepy?!


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Nov 15, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Senior picture, who would ever think that this kid is a hardcore pimp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy j', it's the godfather himself:.
looks very g' like man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








here one with my new stylish glases'


----------



## iFish (Nov 19, 2009)

well this shows how nerdy i am

here is my fish form





and here is human form





screw it links here

fish form
http://s630.photobucket.com/albums/uu26/AC...nt=100_2016.jpg

human form
http://s630.photobucket.com/albums/uu26/AC..._20091119_2.jpg


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 19, 2009)

iFish, is there any chance your Jewish?


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah iFish is Jewish.


----------



## iFish (Nov 20, 2009)

yeah why is my nose big? or rich big house? tell me


----------



## rikuumi (Nov 20, 2009)

veho said:
			
		

> Wait for meeeeee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAH I rofled so hard!

btw you all look like freaky nintendo nerds


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 20, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Love?!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2009)

Scary?!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 21, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> yeah why is my nose big? or rich big house? tell me


No, i was just digging through your album and i saw this.


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 21, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Scary?!


Yes!


----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Scary?!


More like disturbing! I mean, I get bored on the toilet too, but I don't take pictures of myself, I take something to read or the DS or something. Geeze.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Awww man, this really made me laugh..I should have noted that I did my hairdo just to look good on a toilet


----------



## iFish (Nov 21, 2009)

oh ok vidboy that was my barmitvah


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 27, 2009)

This is an old from when I was like 14 or 15 I think XD


----------



## worlok375 (Nov 27, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> guess wut i am for halloweeenn ololo



A secret agent disguised as a horse? (The earpiece = secret agent)

Oh and did you make this? http://flash.kicks-ass.net/I_Love_Horses.swf


----------



## outgum (Nov 28, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Oh and did you make this? http://flash.kicks-ass.net/I_Love_Horses.swf



Just lol.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 29, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic win


----------



## outgum (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmmmm, i think ill add a new picture of me....






Your loving this XDDD Not.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2009)

Hot?


----------



## outgum (Nov 30, 2009)

Thats alot of tatoos O_O i dont get your hair XD ive NEVER seen it before, on ANYONE! =O
Toni is special


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Thats alot of tatoos O_O i dont get your hair XD ive NEVER seen it before, on ANYONE! =O
> Toni is special


----------



## outgum (Nov 30, 2009)

I dont get a hello though >=O
laaaaaame XD
cool special effect photo XD
And papa smurf is the man XD

i cant help but notice the awesome tatoo also i like the vine like parts that come out of the star


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> I dont get a hello though >=O
> laaaaaame XD
> cool special effect photo XD
> And papa smurf is the man XD
> ...


Now you get hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




She thanks for nice words about tattoo. She knows these guys I listed from before, she doesn't know much of a "newer" members (members from 2009)..

This photo was made on my mobile phone, that's the reason it's so pixelated..But I really like this picture..


----------



## Domination (Nov 30, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> *hot girl








*Starts planning how to kill Plutonij*

She's actually better looking, and by better looking I mean awesome-looking, in this picture than in those pictures before!

Oh and Plutonij, you look cold in the bath.


----------



## outgum (Nov 30, 2009)

Score! i got a hello, Now she has to remember me!
the difference between me and a new member is im a regular XD and a post whore!
ta da! 
I dont think he looks cold?


----------



## Domination (Nov 30, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> I dont think he looks cold?



Cold = Not hot.

But then I was just joking, I think he looks _kinda_ handsome, not enough to make me gay. Hadrian on the other hand, is awesome.


----------



## outgum (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol, Fair enough 
i didnt catch on to your wording, Now i look like an idiot XD
handsome is a word a girl uses is it not? XD
Plus, ive never seen Hadrian XD

Btw, Toni, you stole the thunder off the picture i posted, which no one has mentioned XD


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 30, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Yeah, it looks like I'm heavily tattooed in this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Toni's Girlfriend! *waves*


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 1, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> She thanks for nice words about tattoo. She knows these guys I listed from before, she doesn't know much of a "newer" members (members from 2009)..



I take it she knows me then? '07 member here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NEW HAIR!



Spoiler


----------



## outgum (Dec 1, 2009)

What the hell is that blue thing O_O
It looked like a ... idk what that looks like >=O


----------



## dice (Dec 2, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Yeah, it looks like I'm heavily tattooed in this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's very nice of her, let her know that I've said hi back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iFish (Dec 2, 2009)

very nice looking girl friend.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> She says hello to p1ngpong, Veho, mthr, Vulpes, Costello, dice, science, xcali, Trolley, WildWon, NeSchn and few others



I just saw this, how sweet of her! Tell her I say hi back too!


----------



## MadClaw (Dec 2, 2009)

Me after getting a haircut


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 2, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> What the hell is that blue thing O_O
> It looked like a ... idk what that looks like >=O



It's a blue fuzzy arm pillow thing that I use as a pillow for when I lay on the floor and use the laptop.


----------



## outgum (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh, I see! XD
It looks cozy.... Gimmeh!


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 2, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Oh, I see! XD
> It looks cozy.... Gimmeh!



MINE ;-;

/me throws pen at you.


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> She says hello to p1ngpong, Veho, mthr, Vulpes, Costello, dice, science, xcali, Trolley, WildWon, NeSchn and few others


**waves back* *


Anyway, pic of me. 







(Do you have any idea how hard it is to smile while trying to hold Haribo rubber teeth with your upper lip. They keep falling out.)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2009)

Lack of sleep noticeable. That's what I get for putting off my school stuff until late at night.




Oh, didn't straighten my glasses


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## outgum (Dec 13, 2009)

Vidboy, you look EXTEMELY young XD

Me with my name tag for work XD Its a budget temporary one for now


----------



## WildWon (Dec 15, 2009)

@HotAssedToniPlutoij- Aww! Tell her "WHADDUP HOTTIE!?" from me, and a high-five! Or a fist-bump. No... high-five.

@NotAsHotAssedAsToniButStillHotAssedVeho- Dude. That pic. I spit milk out of my nose. I haven't had a glass of milk in DAYS. Good play! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Everyone- Beware. New pics shall be posted soon!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 16, 2009)

Me with DSi added glassed 8D

EDIT: Fixed image T.T


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 17, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> @Everyone- Beware. New pics shall be posted soon!
> I'll be ready!
> 
> QUOTE(Overlord Nadrian @ Dec 16 2009, 03:06 PM)
> ...


OMG U LOOK SO HAWT WIHT THOSE GLASSES!!!


----------



## outgum (Dec 17, 2009)

Me in paint! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stole the idea from mrthnite XD


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 18, 2009)

The first time I made the big time...lolz.


----------



## outgum (Dec 18, 2009)

ZOMG A BAAAAAABY!
Cute


----------



## playallday (Dec 18, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Vidboy, you look EXTEMELY young XD


He says he's 13 but he looks like 9.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 18, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> QUOTE(legendofphil @ Aug 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I am disappearing because no one believes in me.











 Looks just like him!

A more updated pic of me.. took about 3 months ago.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 19, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the fuck do people say that?
I'm 5.6 ft tall.


----------



## Domination (Dec 19, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOK. You can't see the real height from a pic, who the hell would know you are that tall? Its actually good that you look young, not many people wnat to look old.

But you are tall... I'm only 5.7 ft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Hadrian was on newspaper! OMG!


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> The first time I made the big time...lolz.



Is that real!?

That is so cool, Hadrian!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 19, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sure is wonderful that your great-great-grandmother still lived on your birthday.

I never get to see my grandpa, because he died before my birthday.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 19, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter how tall you are, your face is the main feature that makes you look like a kid.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 19, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever...


----------



## dice (Dec 21, 2009)

Your do look very young Vidboy. I wouldn't get down over it though as many women likes baby faced guys. 

Of course that's assuming you don't look like a 9 year old by the time you're in your mid-20's...


----------



## OSW (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm thinking me and costy have kinda simimlar eyes from this pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha

female friend is cropped from pic cuz i dont want to disrespect her privacy


----------



## WildWon (Dec 21, 2009)

Just taken. Figgered since i've been back a bit more often over the past week, it'd be time to show how little i've changed


----------



## outgum (Dec 21, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Just taken. Figgered since i've been back a bit more often over the past week, it'd be time to show how little i've changed



Im loving your beard


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas from 1967!
I got a barrel of monkeys, a ferris wheel, a xylophone train, a teddy bear, a slinky train 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, some blocks, and a red cowboy outfit.
My brother got a happnin' hippy shirt/vest combo.
My dad prolly got a carton of smokes or something.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

Man, you're one beard away from your avatar


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Man, you're one beard away from your avatar



LOL!

And nice Santa hat there Dave!


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It kinda gives me the creeps


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Man, you're one beard away from your avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, you should see some of the other pics I've posted of myself then! lol


----------



## Justin121994 (Dec 27, 2009)

well its my avatar haha >.> Thats how i really look like. x]


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Links plox XD


...........................Why do i feel like im gonna pee my pants?! XD


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Spoiler











I'm the real Santa.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Links plox XD
> 
> 
> ...........................Why do i feel like im gonna pee my pants?! XD



This is probably the worst one, but there's a couple more pics either just before or just after it.  You've been warned though! lol

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=476...t&p=1144166


----------



## Domination (Dec 28, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like real.



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2009)

That Santa is not jolly


----------



## Aman27deep (Dec 28, 2009)

im gonna post in 10 mins!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's a picture of me where I smile atleast a bit. (Ignore the another guy there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 28, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of me where I smile atleast a bit. (Ignore the another guy there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That guys hair looks cool. Could you get a picture of him?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 28, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I can.



Spoiler


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 28, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool! He should dye his hair black though. Would go much better.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 28, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was an older picture of him, he dyed his hair black.


----------



## outgum (Dec 29, 2009)

i dont like it... lip peicing... GROSS!
Also MegaAce, i love your fuffly looking mostache XD


----------



## Tsukyndale (Dec 30, 2009)

That's me! ^^;;;


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 31, 2009)

oasijfaosdf


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 31, 2009)

Ummmm. I don't really think that's quite appropriate.
Especially the "two bitch" one.

It's nice to see what females mean to you. We're just bitches huh.


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 31, 2009)

ijafoifj


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 31, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> *MTHRNITE ATTACKS WITH DUMB MONKEY STARE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im quoting this image just because it made me lul.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 31, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

Also, you guys are short! lol


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 31, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your a little late to reply to that...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 31, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Your a little late to reply to that...


I was just looking at pics and reading crap and saw that!


----------



## House Spider (Dec 31, 2009)

My laptop doesn't have bluetooth so I can't get the better quality off my phone so I took it with my DSi which explains it's shit quality.


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 3, 2010)

​


----------



## modshroom128 (Jan 3, 2010)

since when was kissing multiple 18 year old girls against forum rules?

eh oh well im not gunna question mthrnite he ia truly wise beyond his years.
respect


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks bud, I had several complaints. Cute girls tho. Nice work .TakaM!


----------



## outgum (Jan 4, 2010)

modshroom128 said:
			
		

> since when was kissing multiple 18 year old girls against forum rules?
> 
> eh oh well im not gunna question mthrnite he ia truly wise beyond his years.
> respect



You know what the sad thing is XD, If you were a girl kissing other girls, you wouldnt of got any complaints, im pretty sure there all jealous of you XD


----------



## Dwight (Jan 6, 2010)

After swim practice, wearing the new sweatshirt that i designed for the whole team
Also I look slightly chubby but that is the camera's fault
discuss


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 6, 2010)

Dwight said:
			
		

> discuss




Yep. *nodnod*
you look chubby.






Kidding. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## playallday (Jan 6, 2010)

Are you in cadets or whatever they call it in the US?

Man, I hate those boots...


----------



## Hardkaare (Jan 6, 2010)

Kinda old and random pic of me.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 6, 2010)

playallday said:
			
		

> Are you in cadets or whatever they call it in the US?
> 
> Man, I hate those boots...


Civil Air Patrol. And the boots are quite nice


----------



## Bake (Jan 6, 2010)

I am too ugly for pictures.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 6, 2010)

ortomedius said:
			
		

> I am too ugly for pictures.


I'm too awesome for words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



No, I'm not. I'm really......not.


----------



## playallday (Jan 6, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you find it?  Was it really useful or not?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 6, 2010)

playallday said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found out about it through a friend of the family and found a local squadron with the official website. It's really awesome if you want to go into any career involving Aerospace. Lots of need to know stuff in the study books.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 14, 2010)

Recent-er picture of me. I'm supergirl.


----------



## saxamo (Jan 14, 2010)

Ooh Ooh can I play!?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2010)

Ooh nice filter.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 15, 2010)

OMFG said:
			
		

> Kinda old and random pic of me.



Sorry, but are you a boy or a girl?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's a recent picture of me trying to look friendly!


----------



## WildWon (Jan 16, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Here's a recent picture of me trying to look friendly!



Awwwwww!

I just want to pinch those adorable cheeks!


----------



## iFish (Jan 16, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Here's a recent picture of me trying to look friendly!



you look oh so friendl there dave


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 16, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't he just?


----------



## WildWon (Jan 16, 2010)

And in response, i bring you, TrolleyWon:


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 16, 2010)

You'd look scarier without your widdle kittie cat in the background.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 16, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> You'd look scarier without your widdle kittie cat in the background.



That's not a widdle kittie. That's a hell-spawn that devours the tears of children to support her eternal reign of death and damnation. Isn't that SCARY?


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 16, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Vidboy, you look EXTEMELY young XD
> 
> Me with my name tag for work XD Its a budget temporary one for now
> 
> ...


Why the guido lips?


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 16, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> That's a hell-spawn that devours the tears of children to support her eternal reign of death and damnation.


She must have been on break when you took that photo.


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 16, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Recent-er picture of me. I'm supergirl.



Oh shit son, an actual picture of Ms. Tinymonkeyt!


----------



## PuyoDead (Jan 16, 2010)

Heh, tiny on tinypic, that's just awesome.

And now, how awesome I USED to be.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm thinking of switching from wireframes to hornrims.. what think?






 current






 proposed


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 18, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Here's a recent picture of me trying to look friendly!


I reckon you look like a stand up guy. Just turn that frown upside down mister.


----------



## iFish (Jan 18, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of switching from wireframes to hornrims.. what think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you always have the funniest pictures mthrnite


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 18, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We want moar!!!11!1


----------



## prowler (Jan 20, 2010)

protokun is such a jerk


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 20, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Blast from the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the black woman looks like someone I know...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's the name of that school?

Also, lol at the kid who looks asleep at the bottom left.


----------



## prowler (Jan 20, 2010)

.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, long time reading, but I never jumped to post mine.
I wanted to, but always refrained, I don't like seeing recent-me in photo.

So, I'm starting with baby-me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 years old :





and 4 years old : 





some more later.


I totally changed now !


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 23, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

>


Oooh, explosive


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2010)

Some pictures of me from 1985! lol


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoiler: WARNING: TERRIBLE PUN INSIDE



Back when you were known only as BasketDave...


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 23, 2010)

This is not that recent, but still, I have not changed that much:


----------



## WildWon (Jan 24, 2010)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> This is not that recent, but still, I have not changed that much:



Wow, VVoltzy baby... you look blaaaaaazed to hell and back


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 25, 2010)

Let’s not remember this


----------



## outgum (Jan 25, 2010)

Its a gay little cat boy! NO WAI! 


On a side note, i need new pics of myself >_>


----------



## moozxy (Jan 25, 2010)

who likes my dress?


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 25, 2010)

Used a crappy camera since I'm on the downstairs computer.



Spoiler


----------



## EverlongNDS (Jan 25, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> "Don't try this at home!"​



~Thaaaaaaaaaaat's what im talking about! XD (yup,i haven't said anything yet but,my point is made xDD)

i need to post one of myself soon

edit: do a smoke ring!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 25, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me likey >_>


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 25, 2010)

No


----------



## Urza (Jan 25, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> *modsnip*


Not bad.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 26, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> *modsnip*



I ain't gay but....


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 27, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly


----------



## nando (Jan 27, 2010)

this is me at my work place


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 27, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> this is me at my work place
> 
> *snip



Sweet hair dude.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 27, 2010)

A picture of me found on my computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## nando (Jan 28, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks, i cut it myself


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 28, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> this is me at my work place


I love your hair ^-^ And don't take this the wrong whay, your pretty cute


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 28, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








, would you please come over and cut mine!?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.O That's freaking amazing


----------



## prowler (Jan 29, 2010)

Going to hate myself for this. BUT OH WELL.



Spoiler: lolemogreyscale.


----------



## iFish (Jan 30, 2010)

here i am posing with yet another awesome controller


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 30, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> here i am posing with yet another awesome controller


I CAN SEE GBATEMP IN YOUR GLASSES


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 30, 2010)

This is me today after I got my license.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 30, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> This is me today after I got my license.


This picture should be in the dictionary under the word "happiness".

also: Sunroof... niiiiice.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I have to wait until July until I get my license 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be 17 by then too...


----------



## Langin (Jan 30, 2010)

uhh well thats me... when its Christmas. wow its a bit blurry, well its my dsi its fault!


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't trust people looking at my face...


----------



## iFish (Feb 1, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was don purposaly... wait! i can win then competetions by putting the logos onto my glasses yay!

lol


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 2, 2010)

I recently found a pic of me after watching "The Ring":


----------



## chrisman01 (Feb 2, 2010)

You hear something?

...OH SHI--!


----------



## dice (Feb 2, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> here i am posing with yet another awesome controller



You look like KassemG - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzgmRgqwXxk


----------



## iFish (Feb 3, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats an adult... do i really look like him? i dont see any it then. but i want tha exact pair of glasses


----------



## iFish (Feb 5, 2010)

here is another picture of me at dinner


----------



## redact (Feb 5, 2010)

moozxy said:
			
		

> who likes my dress?


and shadowxp must be the dude!


----------



## digipokemaster (Feb 6, 2010)

modshroom128 said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Westside @ Aug 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(iTech @ Aug 24 2007 said:
> ...


i think gackt is kool and im from the usa if more poeple were like that i think the world would be a better place


----------



## WildWon (Feb 7, 2010)

:: A Wild Won Appears ::






:: Its Super Effective! ::

With a smile!







Spoiler



And this is what i noticed just before clicking "capture."




And i was all, "OMG!" Then i laughed at the irony. :yaywildwon:

(that :yaywildwon: really needs to be made. Common... a smiley with a Beard Of Doom®!!!)


----------



## iFish (Feb 7, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> :: A Wild Won Appears ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you sexy beast!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 8, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is easy though. Just take your time. Just make sure you don't roll over the stop signs.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah I went over the course already and I can drive decently I just need to wait an arbitrary number of months thanks to FL law in order to be able to get my license.


----------



## Banger (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 11, 2010)

You forgot the image of the dog in the corner.


----------



## Gore (Feb 12, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> You forgot the image of the dog in the corner.


fuck yes. since I saw that pic I kept contemplating putting a dog in the corner and posting it.


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 13, 2010)

Banger said:
			
		

> *snip



You look like a drunk with nothing better to do but to ban people from IRC channels for no reason.


----------



## Banger (Feb 13, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not drunk in those pictures have not had a drop of alcohol in over a month, I didn't ban you. It is my channel. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When you will stop crying about it, no one will ever know.


----------



## saxamo (Feb 13, 2010)

aaaaaaaa


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2010)

saxamo said:
			
		

> pic


Where you trying to give us a shot of your boogers?


----------



## WildWon (Feb 14, 2010)

It's

ATTACK OF THE---




BEARDS!!


----------



## iFish (Feb 14, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> It's
> 
> ATTACK OF THE---
> 
> ...



/me faints from the sexyness


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 16, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hilarious...


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2010)

saxamo said:
			
		

> aaaaaaaa


That's a lot of beard o.o you and WildWon


----------



## Sephi (Feb 16, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Yeah I went over the course already and I can drive decently I just need to wait an arbitrary number of months thanks to FL law in order to be able to get my license.


I could have gotten my full license 5 months ago just by walking into the dmv with two papers and having my picture taken, but I have yet to actually get around to going there. I don't care much for driving.

/off topic


here is a random picture I took earlier


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 16, 2010)

If you can't drive how will you ever visit me sephi


----------



## Sephi (Feb 16, 2010)

learner's permit let's me drive, though I would be lost as hell trying to get to where you live, only been there a few times


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 16, 2010)

New haircut. I kinda like it.


----------



## Sumea (Feb 18, 2010)

My "browsing GBAtemp images thread" -Face


----------



## saxamo (Feb 18, 2010)

JereTHEend said:
			
		

> My "browsing GBAtemp images thread" -Face
> SNIP



Shit that's how i feel too.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 18, 2010)

JereTHEend said:
			
		

> My "browsing GBAtemp images thread" -Face








More please


----------



## Sumea (Feb 18, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> JereTHEend said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My "I haza Luka in ma hand, and what you gonna do?" -Face


----------



## Neko (Feb 19, 2010)

@JereTHEend:
haha, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By the way, do I spot some koss porta pro ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@Thread:

This is me right now :


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 19, 2010)

Pic of first grade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The kid with the Pokémon sweater is strawhat-san, the kid right next to him is me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the kid in the bottom left is remigo


----------



## strawhat-san (Feb 19, 2010)

at least i was wearing my pokemon sweater 
otherwise i might have looked pretty stupid


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 19, 2010)

strawhat-san said:
			
		

> at least i was wearing my pokemon sweater
> otherwise i might have looked pretty stupid


Big smile ftw!

Also, it seems like I had a massive forehead back then


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> strawhat-san said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big? It's over 9000...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Grown out of it now, I see?


----------



## Fluto (Feb 19, 2010)

H8TR said:
			
		

> Always though that Costello looked like this


lol


----------



## Sumea (Feb 20, 2010)

Neko said:
			
		

> @JereTHEend:
> haha, lol.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah - I use them at moment. I actually haven't broken any or my current headphones, But I know from experience they tend to do that - I have ones with broken cord in my drawer too. I have two applebuds what are not pleasing (others with microphone and remote control in cord) and I also acquired quite cheap sennheizers from sale bin - Normal prize for those beasts is over 100 euros (and I dunno why it atually costs so much, the cord is fine in them tho)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 20, 2010)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> H8TR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow d00d, way to bump a 2 year old post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Proto:


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 20, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you "Bring Up My Post", a post? ..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's a pretty recent pic of me!  Most tempers on Facebook have seen it already but I thought I'd share the shmexy here too!


----------



## WildWon (Feb 23, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Here's a pretty recent pic of me!  Most tempers on Facebook have seen it already but I thought I'd share the shmexy here too!
> 
> *snip*



So THAT'S what a Trolley smile looks like! (...or at least trying? i can't tell, it's either a smile, or you're in pain... )









(and just so i'm not a total dick: Lookin good, mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 23, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Here's a pretty recent pic of me!  Most tempers on Facebook have seen it already but I thought I'd share the shmexy here too!


You look like a teacher from my previous school, actually. He was the coolest teacher ever. And because you look a lot like him, you're cool too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Actually, you look like a chav, I just wanted to make you keep that forced smile for a minute


----------



## Fluganox (Feb 23, 2010)

The re-posted picture of me


----------



## Lily (Feb 23, 2010)

Fluganox said:
			
		

> erm, that was me XD



Sorry, go ahead and repost then.


----------



## AshuraZro (Feb 23, 2010)

I went from a shaggy bastard (Stock Photo - Was testing the quality between XBL headset and MW2 communicator. Had to take an "I look like a tool" pic!) to a suave hairgel wearing bastard!


----------



## DCG (Feb 23, 2010)

isn't anyone afraight of nintendo & co getting after you like kongnuts?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 23, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> isn't anyone afraight of nintendo & co getting after you like kongnuts?


They don't really care about us if we're just downloading stuff. Only if we upload their games so everyone can download them. Which kongsnutz did and was proud of apparently.

EDIT: Lawl, 2,400 posts.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't see either of those posts containing a picture of yourselves or complimenting someones pic. Sooooo, back on topic before this goes too far out?


----------



## Cyan (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm not sure if I could post it (for copyright reason over other people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but it's already publicly available on a French alumni/classroom picture's website.






I'm in the middle raw, 3rd from left.
This is from 1983 (I'm 3~almost 4 years old).
It's the official classroom photography day, it's on carnival day.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 28, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're just jealous cos you're not Chavtastic like I am!



Spoiler



Oh yeah, you're mother has a penis too!


----------



## dice (Feb 28, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, you're mother has a penis too!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 28, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see either of those posts containing a picture of yourselves or complimenting someones pic. Sooooo, back on topic before this goes too far out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J/k, here's another pic of me (in first year of high school):





I'm the kid on the left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, don't ask me what we were doing back then, I think it was some kind of game


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 28, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was listening to that track at the time I posted that funnily enough! lol


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 28, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>



You forgot the "Keep Away From Small Children" sign required by law for all pictures of you.






Anyway, interesting tidbit, there is not ONE photo of me on the internet. Most of the pictures of me are hand drawn ones done by a friend of mine. I don't even think the school hosts pictures of their students any more.


----------



## Minox (Feb 28, 2010)

Spoiler: First pic in a while:


----------



## Sephi (Feb 28, 2010)

I miss your long hair.


----------



## Minox (Feb 28, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> I miss your long hair.


I sure as hell don't


----------



## iFish (Feb 28, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Spoiler: First pic in a while:



minox, you are a sexy beast!!


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 28, 2010)

O GAWD!!! LOOK OUT, ITS THE TROLL WITH ONE EYE CROSSED!!!


----------



## iFish (Feb 28, 2010)

oh look!! a wild ifish apperad 






im in my happy place! the apple store


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 28, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> _*snip_
> 
> O GAWD!!! LOOK OUT, ITS THE TROLL WITH ONE EYE CROSSED!!!


The cutest Troll I've ever seen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love the shirt as well!


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 28, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww shucks Toni... *blushes* xD


And yeah, this shirts great, I got it a few years back and its still going strong. One of favorite shirts =D


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 1, 2010)

We got a far bit of snow a few weeks back. Made for nice sledding. ^-^






A snowgirl, my dog, my sister and I.


----------



## WildWon (Mar 1, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> *snip*
> :sychoDaveSmilePic::
> *snip*



Heh i'm just glad to see some new emotions in your pics, brah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, (as i do across any pics i come across on here) Wife® is rather familiar with you too, and if (hopefully "when" rather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) we get our collective arse over the pond to catch up with you crazy cats (any brit member here that wants to catch us), we're hoping to get at least one chill, spaced out evening in your end of the woods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And, for everyone else's benefits-

Here's a fluffed beard pic i just took:





(yes, it's in the beardo army thread too, but eff off. I want it here too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2010)

An old picture I found on my boy friend's photobucket, this is what I looked like back in 10th grade


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 1, 2010)

Sonic....never saw sleds like those over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They look awesome!

Wildy......damn I missed that beard of doom!!!!! One day, when you'll be older....you'll make an awesome Santa Clause TRUST ME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cat Boy....where's the tail?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Taken few days before operation:


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Cat Boy....where's the tail?!


Not in that picture


----------



## iFish (Mar 1, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Sonic....never saw sleds like those over here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good picture!!! looks great! nice to have you back baby


----------



## madtamski (Mar 2, 2010)

The madTaMsKi and the missus!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 2, 2010)

madtamski said:
			
		

> The madTaMsKi and the missus!
> 
> _*snip_








Man......that is SO AWESOME!

Love it! You both look great!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 2, 2010)

madtamski said:
			
		

> The madTaMsKi and the missus!
> *snip*


Is that a kilt?! AWESOME!!
I wore one of them for a parade back in middle school...wasn't as awkward for me as the dudes who wore them as well though haha..


----------



## madtamski (Mar 2, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> New haircut. I kinda like it.



wow! THAT'S a haircut?

Big hair dude!


----------



## madtamski (Mar 2, 2010)

@the comments on my pic.

Thanks Toni and the monkey...we have been together 14 years and just got married two years ago!

Decided one day...fuckit, let's do it lol!


----------



## iFish (Mar 2, 2010)

madtamski said:
			
		

> @the comments on my pic.
> 
> Thanks Toni and the monkey...we have been together 14 years and just got married two years ago!
> 
> Decided one day...fuckit, let's do it lol!



lol!! well put


----------



## Sumea (Mar 2, 2010)

madtamski said:
			
		

> Hoverlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's no man, THAT'S A AFRO!
DISCOOooo~


----------



## prowler (Mar 2, 2010)

Spoiler: Notice the colour of my hand then my face


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 2, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Notice the colour of my hand then my face



I dont get it, whats so special?


----------



## prowler (Mar 2, 2010)

White hand.
Fake tanned face


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 3, 2010)

madtamski said:
			
		

> Hoverlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I used to have really long hair, then I got a haircut, but it was still quite long, and now it's quite short IMO. lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 5, 2010)

Taken few days ago, just before bath time..


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 5, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Taken few days ago, just before bath time..
> *snip


Is that... your mohawk I see returning?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 5, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know.....at this moment, I just wanted something "stupid/shocking/idiotic/unusual/etc." So I have one third of the head shaved on right side, on left side only area around the ear is shaved, and rest of head is hair unequally cut.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kinda makes me look like sick bastard..


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 6, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Kinda makes me look like sick bastard..



>.>

.>

*fap fap fap*


----------



## Occult Tech (Mar 11, 2010)

Borag Thung, Earthlets

Thought I introduce myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Hmmm, I need a haircut lol


----------



## scrtmstr (Mar 11, 2010)

Occult Tech said:
			
		

> Borag Thung, Earthlets
> 
> Thought I introduce myself
> 
> ...


you look a bit like the bloke from forza motorsport 3


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 15, 2010)

The band (me on drums of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) playing this past Saturday.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 16, 2010)

NeSchn.....kickass as usual man!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 16, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> NeSchn.....kickass as usual man!



+1 to that!  And also a reminder that you better give me some autographed stuff when your famous Mr N so I can sell it and become rich!


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 16, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> NeSchn.....kickass as usual man!
> Thanks Man =D
> 
> 
> ...


No problem, if they ever does happen, I'll give you some autographed stuff that you can sell lololololololololol


Heres a couple videos from Saturday too:


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 16, 2010)

Neil, you really have one of the most awesome bands I've ever seen, or heard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great music man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, gimme summadat autographs


----------



## prowler (Mar 16, 2010)

I had to get a picture for Facebook with my glasses.



Spoiler








Lol mirror. Lol glasses. Lol face.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Neil, you really have one of the most awesome bands I've ever seen, or heard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Nathan =D

When we record the new demo I will give you it and an autograph =D!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 17, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then he can sell it in a few years time


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I think ProtoKun7 is a pretty cool guy, eh brings 'staches to emoticons and doesn't afraid of anything.

Anyways, thanks man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Dean: I think I have the same glasses as you


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 17, 2010)

I wouldn't care if you sold it lolz


----------



## Searinox (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's an actual normal pic, cause I don't do enough of those. XD
*OMG FLOPPY FAT*


Spoiler


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 18, 2010)

Searinox said:
			
		

> Here's an actual normal pic, cause I don't do enough of those. XD
> *OMG FLOPPY FAT*
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's more like it!!

We could always use some meat


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 19, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Spoiler: First pic in a while:



wheres that psychotic smile of yurs??? its still gives me nightmare!! :S
luking smexy!!


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 19, 2010)

minox you remind me of david bowie for some reason...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 22, 2010)

Being simply silly.......or idiotic if you wish


----------



## WildWon (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, i threw this into a blog post, but i suppose it should have been put here to begin with. I mean, it IS my hand


----------



## Law (Mar 22, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Spoiler: First pic in a while:



what why did you do that

what

what did you do and why did you do it?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 22, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Well, i threw this into a blog post, but i suppose it should have been put here to begin with. I mean, it IS my hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're kidding me, right?

You got the little dude Social Distortion shirt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How cute is that!

Can he by my little bro?






EDIT: and how appropriate....Mommy's Little Monster!!!


----------



## WildWon (Mar 22, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sis-In-Law snagged him another music-inspired onesie, which will be posted when we put it on him, and i joked about wanting a Mommy's Little Monster onsie. Bam, she fucking found it. That's my favorite one. And he's in mini camo pants! Wait til he's got more hair. I may have to find a bigger onsie, but there will be a matching father/son pic going on... and we may or may not both be hawked


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 22, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Sis-In-Law snagged him another music-inspired onesie, which will be posted when we put it on him, and i joked about wanting a Mommy's Little Monster onsie. Bam, she fucking found it. That's my favorite one. And he's in mini camo pants! Wait til he's got more hair. I may have to find a bigger onsie, but there will be a matching father/son pic going on... and we may or may not both be hawked


Dream come true buddy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So good to read this! Your hear must be huge right now


----------



## WildWon (Mar 30, 2010)

Look what happened!

Before:





And


Spoiler



AFTER!!!:





Yea, it was time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No worries. It'll be back soon enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 30, 2010)

you look like th gin blossoms vocalist in that pic


----------



## redact (Mar 30, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Look what happened!
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


you killed him :'(
what did that poor beard ever to to you? :{


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wildy: The "after" picture weirdly reminded me of Johnny Knoxville...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 specifically, when he was in MIIB.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## iFish (Apr 4, 2010)

Wildy, you look better!!


----------



## kaputnik (Apr 5, 2010)

Sh*t, we're stuck :>


----------



## Minox (Apr 5, 2010)

That's one nice boat costume you have there. Kinda makes me wonder though, who's the little human pushing you?


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 5, 2010)

This is the only picture I have at the moment, guess which one is me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler











I like this picture as she looks really sexy, oh and the girl looks ok I guess


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

>


That's really needed for New York's subways!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 6, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Spoiler


It's a trap!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 6, 2010)

NeSchn....I LOVE THE MASK!!!!! Great picture!


----------



## iFish (Apr 6, 2010)

supposed to go up yesterday...... But!! 






wearing a new shirt and hair looking great

picture taken from my new office

P.S: Sorry for the shit quality. Taken with my webcam


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 6, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> NeSchn....I LOVE THE MASK!!!!! Great picture!


I know its beast! The only thing though is that my friends use it to smoke pot out of (don't ask me how, but they do it lol) so it reeked of stale grody ass pot the whole time I had it on lol


----------



## drag0nzord (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Apr 9, 2010)

i hate protokun for quoting this post


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 9, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Lol.


Indeed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She has a lip piercing in the same corresponding place, I see.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm on a bike mutha$!#@


----------



## prowler (Apr 9, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Also want to post this picture that is old but still


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry for the stupid photoshop crap on it...These are old profile pictures from other places. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















Oh and I don't know _why _I'm making that face, that food was pretty delicious.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 13, 2010)

Spoiler










There's me all dressed up for homecoming.
All awkward and such.
That was taken late last year...
Pretty much the same.


----------



## Gore (Apr 14, 2010)

Spoiler










going to cut the hair off shortly


----------



## Njrg (Apr 14, 2010)

Temper Pic with Extra Temper.





Pikachu Hoodie.





Ackbar meme used to confuse actual gender.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's me, taken around October 2009. Haven't changed much.


Spoiler


----------



## Njrg (Apr 14, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Here's me, taken around October 2009. Haven't changed much.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You call yourself a Temper/gamer?

I don't see a single empty can of soda around your computer.


----------



## Neko (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't think I've showed of my multicolored hair in here yet, so here it is.


----------



## Sstew (Apr 14, 2010)

More recent pic. Hair is a lot longer. Still not long enough though.


----------



## janouis (Apr 14, 2010)

Heré's my recent pics...


----------



## Njrg (Apr 14, 2010)

Fix'd!



Spoiler



LOL at bubble jet print outs of vehicles on 8.25x11 stock.





No hands!





Mexicans love the DP.


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 14, 2010)

LOL MEXICANS??


----------



## Njrg (Apr 15, 2010)

Well he's definitely Mexican.

Mexicans take pictures with their shirts off.
Asians take pictures with a calculus book. Its science.


----------



## prowler (Apr 15, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Well he's definitely Mexican.
> 
> Mexicans take pictures with their shirts off.
> Asians take pictures with a calculus book. Its science.


lol casual racism.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 18, 2010)

Here's an old pic of me!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 18, 2010)

Trolley: You are so cute :3


----------



## Njrg (Apr 18, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Here's an old pic of me!


Someone somewhere is going to save that picture and sell it online to elder men.


----------



## iFish (Apr 18, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Here's an old pic of me!



As a kid you look so innocent.... NOW LOOK AT YOU!!!
what happend?


----------



## iFish (Apr 18, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Temper Pic with Extra Temper.
> Pikachu Hoodie.



Sexist picture ever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i will steal that hoodie soon!! and wear it to school

EDIT: A girl temper!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we need moar of them 'round here


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 18, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Here's an old pic of me!


I'll repost what I said on Facebook: It's-a-me, chav-io!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 19, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Sexist picture ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. We ain't getting moar if you're going around talking like that X[


----------



## Njrg (Apr 19, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tru dat home fry.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 19, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Trolley: You are so cute :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I had to repost it here, only the chosen few are added to my FB account!  And I'm no chav... oh wait...


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 19, 2010)

Bored. Have some (more) pics...














I don't actually know how to be serious.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 19, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't drink when I'm at my desk. Except for tea. If I want anything else, I'll drink it downstairs.


----------



## iFish (Apr 20, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 fine!!! pfftt!

i though that needed to be said though. Trolley bring the girls Rollin' in


----------



## Anakir (Apr 20, 2010)

I hate using flash. It kills the picture and flattens everything but if I don't use flash, the colors are different than what you can see in person. Anyways;






I might upload a pic of me someday for you guys to compare.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, I wish I looked like that, you're really sexy!


----------



## BumFace (Apr 20, 2010)

sorry if the pic is a bit big, but this is me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  maybe i'll show my other half of my face later...when i'm more active


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's a pic of me from last year (I think). I haven't changed much other than gaining a weedy moustache.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

Moar pics of myself (in Paris)


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nate, you're cute. >_>


----------



## Yumi (Apr 22, 2010)

*Edit: Insecure of my stuff*


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 22, 2010)

I IS BOXXY


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 22, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> I IS BOXXY


fap


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 22, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Nate, you're cute. >_>


Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, it seems like there's been a sudden increase of girl gamers that become regulars on the temp.


----------



## playallday (Apr 22, 2010)

*snip'd*

lol, I was checking on my computer to see if I can find some photos of me, but the only one is some random photo of my hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All my other photos are like 7 years old, so just a little out of date.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 22, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> *snip'd*
> 
> lol, I was checking on my computer to see if I can find some photos of me, but the only one is some random photo of my hair.
> 
> ...


Post them anyway! Dave did, I did, so now you (and others) have to do it too!


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Apr 22, 2010)

If it is required, I'll upload my year old prom photos.
Or take a webcam picture.


----------



## iFish (Apr 23, 2010)

I have noticed a bunch of girls aswell!!!

more girl i am more happy


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 23, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> more girl i am more happy


STOP BEING SO CREEPY. Girls will start posting more if creepy people like you stop saying creepy things!


----------



## iFish (Apr 23, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sowwy, tinyt

will do


----------



## Nikolay (Apr 23, 2010)

Spoiler












'tis me


----------



## Yumi (Apr 23, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> I have noticed a bunch of girls aswell!!!
> 
> more girl i am more happy



Creepy! Should I be concerned? >.>


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 23, 2010)

Escapa said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No you shouldn't be concerned because ifish is a female, thus a female said "more girl i am more happy"

She doesn't feel like an outsider anymore..IMO.

I rest my case.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 23, 2010)

Escapa said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would be concerned... O.O Seriously, internet people and their fetishes... Or what ever you would call it.




ifish is cool, don't forget that, he is just messing around I hope.


@tKo HaXoR- ifish is a boy and changed his gender to female because he liked the color pink. That's what I heard. He told me he is not impersonating a female... =/


----------



## Yumi (Apr 23, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Escapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xD

Weird yet understandable...kinda...pink is cool. =p


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok I made a false accusation. I confused ifish with ufotrash when i was looking through this thread.

My mistake. Please accept my dearest apologies.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 23, 2010)

Everybody, please stay on topic and post pictures..

There is really no need to comment girls posting pictures and noticing that our female user base is (possibly) increasing. If you want to comment a posted picture, feel free to do so, but anybody and everybody, STOP BEING CREEPY about girls..

So to stay on topic......yesterday, before Kick Ass:


----------



## iFish (Apr 23, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Everybody, please stay on topic and post pictures..
> 
> There is really no need to comment girls posting pictures and noticing that our female user base is (possibly) increasing. If you want to comment a posted picture, feel free to do so, but anybody and everybody, STOP BEING CREEPY about girls..
> 
> So to stay on topic......yesterday, before Kick Ass:


Looking good toni!!! i like the expression on you


----------



## Dark Blade (Apr 23, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a children's slide?


----------



## iFish (Apr 24, 2010)

just a picture from me shilling outside. what a nice night


----------



## playallday (Apr 24, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Everybody, please stay on topic and post pictures..
> 
> There is really no need to comment girls posting pictures and noticing that our female user base is (possibly) increasing. If you want to comment a posted picture, feel free to do so, but anybody and everybody, STOP BEING CREEPY about girls..
> 
> ...


But we can'z help it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Na, just kidding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice jacket!  Where'd you get it?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 24, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Looking good toni!!! i like the expression on you
> Thanks man......should I be creeped out now?
> 
> 
> ...


I know some of you can't help it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jacket, thanks, I made it, there's no place to get jackets like this, they are custom made.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 24, 2010)

This was taken at a field exercise for search and rescue. I'm the one in yellow vest.


----------



## DCG (Apr 24, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you could make it XD


----------



## Westside (Apr 24, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> This was taken at a field exercise for search and rescue. I'm the one in yellow vest.


USAF?  Enlisted or Officer?  What's your MOS?


----------



## playallday (Apr 24, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Jacket, thanks, I made it, there's no place to get jackets like this, they are custom made.
> Damn...  If you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost?
> 
> QUOTE(Westside @ Apr 24 2010, 04:49 PM) USAF?  Enlisted or Officer?  What's your MOS?


I believe he's doing some kind of "youth" training stuff for teens who want to join when they turn 16, 17, 18 or whatever it is in the USA.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 25, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, it's called the Civil Air Patrol (a official auxiliary of the USAF). I will however be enlisting in the USAF this fall as a Combat Controller (CCT).


----------



## Dangy (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## dustinYo (Apr 25, 2010)

sup


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 25, 2010)

Because I cannot post an actual image of myself, I will instead post an image of my Halloween costume. And for your information, I didn't do a half-assed job on mine, either. It took me a few hours, and a lot of spray paint.






Hooray for added in background with odd zoom blur effects!


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 25, 2010)

dustinYo said:
			
		

> sup



Dude...you are gorgeous......your hair, the piercing, the eye color!

*dies*

Mind me asking if you're Gay or Straight?


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 25, 2010)

My friend HDR'd a picture of my standing in front of his friends truck with a Spicy Chicken Crisp in my mouth lolz


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 25, 2010)

I have to admit I love the hair and eye colour combo of dustinYo, now if only you were a girl...


----------



## dustinYo (Apr 25, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> dustinYo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take a that as a compliment.  So, thank you very much!


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 28, 2010)

New band pic, I got more too =D


----------



## WildWon (May 3, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> My friend HDR'd a picture of my standing in front of his friends truck with a Spicy Chicken Crisp in my mouth lolz
> *snip*



That picture is fucking epic. Had i just taken a drink of milk, it would have come out my nose.

Good play.

@Toni: I heart your pics. They make me want to A. repunk myself and B. Get my ass to Croatia (or your ass to the states) to raise some hell.


----------



## NeSchn (May 4, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah yesh! I'm glad you like it xD I love it also lawlz


----------



## Demonofbirth (May 4, 2010)

me as of march 1st, had to sweep the hair out of my eyes


----------



## Demonofbirth (May 4, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just wondering, around where do you live? the scenery looks similar to when I walk outside my house xD and I live in missouri


----------



## exangel (May 4, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Cyan (May 4, 2010)

@exangel :
your eyes make me think about summer glau' eyes.
Maybe other people will not think the same, but that's what they made me think.


@Toni :
You are a great Temper and I often think I would like to meet you to Croatia, but even if it's not to far from my country, I'm not a great traveler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't move a lot from my place and I'm shy.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 4, 2010)

Cyan makes an excellent point, comparing exangel's eyes to those of Summer Glau. 

I'd ask more, but I'm afraid she might be a killing machine.


----------



## Cyan (May 4, 2010)

nice  joke about terminator


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 4, 2010)

(It referred more to Firefly/Serenity. but Terminator works too)


----------



## exangel (May 4, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> @exangel :
> your eyes make me think about summer glau' eyes.
> Maybe other people will not think the same, but that's what they made me think.



I'm flattered, that is a beautiful woman.  Thank you.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 4, 2010)

Hey Cyan, do you by any chance have a pic of yourself?


----------



## Cyan (May 4, 2010)

@ Exangel: sorry I made you [re]move your other pictures by giving the info.

@ Overlord Nadrian :
I put some already ... Oh, wait I was 2 to 5 years old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 : 

 4 : 

 
4 : 

 (2nd row, 3rd from left) and 
5 : 

 (purple clown, bottom middle)


I think I don't have a good one to show with the current me. (ok, the fact is I don't like seeing me in pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Ok, for the fun I chose one, here it is :
2 years ago, at a friend house. I was explaining how to play violin.
They managed to play some child song for their first try (frère jacques, and au clair de la lune, if you know)


Spoiler











Now people knows what I looks like


----------



## iFish (May 5, 2010)

You look very sophisticated!! 

and smart. very nice, bro.


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 5, 2010)

exangel said:
			
		

> Spoiler


DUDE!!! WYF!!! Where's the rest of your face!?!


----------



## Cyan (May 5, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> You look very sophisticated!!
> 
> and smart. very nice, bro.


Sophisticated ? is that good or bad ?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 5, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And to be honest, you look almost exactly like I thought! You have glasses, short hair, a beard, you're holding something 'sophisticated', as ifish calls it (in this case the violin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). You look really cool!


----------



## Cyan (May 5, 2010)

oh, thanks then


----------



## Minox (May 5, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Spoiler





Spoiler: Anyone see the resemblance?


----------



## iFish (May 5, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH SNAP!! the spy is right!!!!

and Cyan, it is a good thing ^________^


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 5, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look like mthrnite with more hair.


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2010)

Since it's been a while (old, older), here's me about three weeks ago:


Spoiler










(sorry for the blurriness)


----------



## Calafas (May 5, 2010)

Recent one of me...



Spoiler









MENTLEGEN!


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2010)

Calafas said:
			
		

> Recent one of me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just great!


----------



## NeSchn (May 5, 2010)

Demonofbirth said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah, I live in New York xD


----------



## Demonofbirth (May 5, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Demonofbirth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had no idea New york had hills like that


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 6, 2010)

oops! I'll post mine soon.


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2010)

well thanks for the big blur ^

I made this for the luls


----------



## NeSchn (May 6, 2010)

Demonofbirth said:
			
		

> I had no idea New york had hills like that


Yeah, New York (well upstate like where I live) is pretty mountainous, we got lots of hills and mountains around my area.


----------



## iFish (May 6, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> well thanks for the big blur ^
> 
> I made this for the luls



Lookin' good for a lizard


----------



## saxamo (May 6, 2010)

I cut my own hair the other day.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 6, 2010)

Calafas said:
			
		

> Recent one of me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, wtf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you didn't smoke all of them at once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@saxamo: Good lookin', mate!


----------



## exangel (May 6, 2010)

sorry for the response lag, i forgot to keep track of this thread.

@Cyan: it's ok, I just don't like those low qual cam photos of me ><  

@Jugg: here



Spoiler











P.S. That's not my collection of retro game carts in the bookcases.  It's my ex-boss' inventory.  We did eBay together for a while.  The reason I quit is kind of an interesting story that maybe I should blog..


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 6, 2010)

You're a stunner exangel!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

exangel said:
			
		

> P.S. That's not my collection of retro game carts in the bookcases.  It's my ex-boss' inventory.  We did eBay together for a while.  The reason I quit is kind of an interesting story that maybe I should blog..


DO IT NAO

Also, I can't think if Calafas remind me of anyone. Probably not.


----------



## exangel (May 6, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> DO IT NAO



This is going to take a while, but okay.

Edit: It's up now.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 7, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> well thanks for the big blur ^
> 
> I made this for the luls


you're welcome!


----------



## azure0wind (May 7, 2010)

@flameiguana:





 ahhhaha deal with it.


----------



## prowler (May 8, 2010)

Took a picture for Facebook because I needed one so might as well post here


Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 8, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Took a picture for Failbook because I needed one so might as well post here
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


You look quite different.


----------



## prowler (May 8, 2010)

Haircut


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 8, 2010)

Hey, Proto's right, you look really different with the haircut (just like me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Llama Riot (May 9, 2010)

​


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

Lol, you have the exact same haircut as me


----------



## HunterJ (May 9, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Lol, you have the exact same haircut as me


HAHAHA LOL epic


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

HunterJ said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume this means both of us have _The Worst_ haircut ever? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On another note: whatever happened to the Weekly Wave?


----------



## HunterJ (May 9, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> HunterJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah its a right mint haircut i just be trollin XD
i have no idea


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

HunterJ said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, you didn't get my joke, I wasn't saying you were saying Llama and me had bad haircuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was making an inside joke that probably only few will get.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 10, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Damn...  If you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost?
> It's not like there is overall price on it....I got pieces from all different stuff/places...some studs are from belts, some I bought in numbers, I designed and made the back patch myself..and jacked is still not done, I add stuff every once in a while..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 10, 2010)

That would make an awesome album cover Toni mate!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 10, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> That would make an awesome album cover Toni mate!


Damn it would 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can totally see it!


----------



## Minox (May 10, 2010)

Stop looking so cuddly Toni.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 10, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Stop looking so cuddly Toni.


This good?


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Forget those phony Hollywood couples, that's the colest couple on the planet!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 11, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Forget those phony Hollywood couples, that's the colest couple on the planet!








 She'll be very pleased to hear it Dave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And don't know if you've ever listened to them, but this was taken on the Adicts concert two days ago!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

A new movie, called 'Kindergarten Toni', starring Toni Schwarzenegger!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> She'll be very pleased to hear it Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yeah I've heard the Adicts!  Top band!  Never seen them live though, heard nothing but good things about their concerts though.


----------



## iFish (May 11, 2010)

Looking good, Toni!!!!
Now, POST YOUR VOL.2 PICTURES!!!! NAO!!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> A new movie, called 'Kindergarten Toni', starring Toni Schwarzenegger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Hmmmm, not quite convinced yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hehehe...


----------



## iFish (May 11, 2010)

don't make me fly over to crotia, kidnap you, then bring you to canada and force you


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Toni!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 11, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> _*snip_
> Toni!


And printed on those colored papers in black and white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Totally oldschool style


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 11, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, I should have thought of that!  Here you go mate : http://gbatemp.net/t226032-my-radioactive-way


----------



## .Chris (May 11, 2010)

Spoiler










yes, yes, im 12 and i have a mustache!


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 11, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not quite a stache but it'll make the other 12 year olds jealous. (reading the after shaving is ironic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Brian117 (May 11, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DUDE! Is that the singing McDonalds Filet o' Fish fish in the background on top of your dresser thing!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My mom won me one of those when she was at some raffle. I was like, "OMFG! NO WAI! :wubthefish:.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was 12 I had a 'stache too, though not as large as yours


----------



## dustinYo (May 12, 2010)

saxamo said:
			
		

> I cut my own hair the other day.



My God, I envy your facial hair.  Please, teach me your ways!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 12, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha kewl

WTF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no lol just kidding (highlight all text to reveal)


----------



## naglaro00 (May 12, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look cool


----------



## mad567 (May 12, 2010)

Here's

ME 
dadadadaaa :




AND


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 12, 2010)

Dude, I like the sweater you're wearing in the first pic, where did you get it?


----------



## .Chris (May 12, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know right


----------



## DarkWay (May 14, 2010)

I spose I'll show my ugly mug


Spoiler




















certainly not the best of looking


----------



## monkat (May 14, 2010)

You guys are in some serious need of facial hair. Srsly.



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2010)

George Harrison ^


----------



## monkat (May 14, 2010)

Blast! My cover's been blown!


----------



## .Chris (May 14, 2010)

Here's me with my Lego built DBZ scouter



Spoiler








my muscle is pretty big for a 12 year old, eh?


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

You don't look 12!


----------



## .Chris (May 14, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> You don't look 12!


well, i am. so how old do i look like?


----------



## iFish (May 14, 2010)

14


----------



## .Chris (May 14, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> 14


okay...

honestly, i thought someone would make _the_ joke... (scouter... dur)


----------



## Deleted User (May 14, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those power levels surpass my expectations!!


----------



## .Chris (May 14, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, thats the one! lol 
RoboBuddy, whats the scouter say about my (Nappa) turdness level?

over nine thpusand!!!

WHAT?! NINE THOUSAND?! That cant be right.... cuz theres no way ur more of a turd than me....

(i know, lame..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 14, 2010)

Look, a picture of me - and I'm smiling! *gasp*


----------



## Destructobot (May 14, 2010)

Baldbeard the pirate!



Spoiler: WARNING: You'll still see it after you look away


----------



## altorn (May 14, 2010)

disgustingly...........HUMAN, Destructobot!

When did you turn into one??!!

(and here I thought us humans will be overrun by robots)
End of the World, try again next time.



Anyway...
Me being normal:





Taken last winter:


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> I spose I'll show my ugly mug
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


You look a lot like antonkan, actually. He is/was a pretty cool guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dave, you're looking as good as ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Destructo, can you give us a pic of your face too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




altorn, wtf dude, just wtf


----------



## Destructobot (May 14, 2010)

I posted a pic of my face about 170 pages back. Good luck finding it though, so I'll post another one in a bit.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

Haha, okay, thanks


----------



## Destructobot (May 14, 2010)

Trolley isn't the only creepy old guy here.



Spoiler: I put this in a spoiler because big pics in posts annoy me











I always wear glasses IRL, but I don't like to be wearing them in photos. And yes, I'm that hairy _all the way down._


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

lol, I used to have long hair like that, but last year I decided it was getting annoying to wash all of it, so I had a haircut. I'll see if I can find some pics of me with long hair, I'm not sure if I kept any of them though because I looked ridiculous with it.


----------



## WildWon (May 14, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> You guys are in some serious need of facial hair. Srsly.
> *snip*



Challenge Accepted.


Spoiler








Me at work. Just now. And check out the fucking killer headphones. Brand name, bitches!
EDIT: Hmmm... can't read em too well, i suppose. Spoiler: RadioShack. Win.



@Trolley- Lovin' the smiles, mate. Still looks like you're in pain, but that's why i love ya


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2010)

I shall still be saving my visage for a temper meetup but a few months ago I returned to a town from my youth to play IT when I got snuck up on by the Orwellian opel. Pretty much the first time I had been in public during daylight/business hours for something like a year and that happens......

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie...,18.83,,0,15.76


----------



## pichon64 (May 14, 2010)

Nevermind.


----------



## Brian117 (May 14, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> I shall still be saving my visage for a temper meetup but a few months ago I returned to a town from my youth to play IT when I got snuck up on by the Orwellian opel. Pretty much the first time I had been in public during daylight/business hours for something like a year and that happens......
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie...,18.83,,0,15.76



Are you that guy with the skateboard?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> FAST6191 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably, it's the only person in the pic, otherwise he would have to be a house or tree and I don't think there's a lot of active houses on the temp...


----------



## Brian117 (May 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if you look behind him, there's a guy on the sidewalk, and if you keep going forward down the street, you'll see another guy on the right side. Wasn't sure.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but then FAST wouldn't have posted an exact link to his whereabouts, would he?


----------



## WildWon (May 15, 2010)

"I love it when a plan comes together."

(and to those of you that DON'T get that quote... you will. When a certain movie is finally released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## iFish (May 16, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> "I love it when a plan comes together."
> 
> (and to those of you that DON'T get that quote... you will. When a certain movie is finally released
> 
> ...



That is not weed i hope!!!! Don't smoke whill driving ;_;


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey looks like Seinfeld a little bit.. just with more facial hair


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 16, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> That is not weed i hope!!!! Don't smoke whill driving ;_;



Don't you know anything? That's _clearly_ cocaine! Duh. 

Back on topic: 
_If you have a problem,
if no one else can help,
and if you can find him, 
maybe you can hire....

The WildWon_

*queue intro music*


----------



## naglaro00 (May 16, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> "I love it when a plan comes together."
> 
> (and to those of you that DON'T get that quote... you will. When a certain movie is finally released
> 
> ...


You remind me of Jamie from Mythbusters for some reason

lawl


----------



## mthrnite (May 16, 2010)

Here's my foot.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 16, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Here's my foot.


Nice shoe


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (May 16, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

>


I personally hate wearing hi-tops, but it's cool that you got some letter monogrammed into the side.


----------



## mthrnite (May 16, 2010)

Actually I like a pair of sandals or a nice loafer generally, but they's my skatin' shoes, so I like the tight fit, thin soul, and ankle support. I need all the help I can get.
@nag: thanks!


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 16, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 12 and what is this?


Spoiler


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 16, 2010)

coolbho, you look exactly like I imagined you to be


----------



## NeSchn (May 16, 2010)

Mthrnite, thats a beastin shoe!

How much did it cost for that?


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 16, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Here's my foot.


Wow! it's got your name in it!


----------



## DCG (May 16, 2010)

maybe he's got the shoe's name


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 16, 2010)

Actually, I'm interested in that too, Neil, it'd be cool to have a shoe with my name on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Although I wouldn't choose a All-Star or whatever those are called, because they hurt my feet


----------



## Langin (May 16, 2010)

Well here are some pictures I took today:



Spoiler



















I tried to smile, but I could not...

WTF! I see luigi!(look at the third pic.)


----------



## Gore (May 16, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cuz smoking cocaine is totally possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





You can make converses with customized words on the side (max 12 characters) on the converse website under "Make"

http://www.converse.com/#/products/shoes/converseOne/scratch


----------



## Demonbart (May 16, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you never heard of crack?


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (May 16, 2010)

Langin said:
			
		

> Well here are some pictures I took today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookalike:


Spoiler


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 16, 2010)

I wonder why nearly every temper seems to know almost everything about drugs


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 16, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It hardly matters, since I was being a smartass.

Back on topic!


----------



## .Chris (May 16, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I wonder why nearly every temper seems to know almost everything about drugs


nope! not me


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 16, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously not you, but there's really a bunch of people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even I know some things I shouldn't know


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

I was on the newspaper a couple of weeks ago. :] And yes, I was the one at the back with the long, gray shirt clashing garishly with the pink. 



Spoiler


----------



## Jamstruth (May 16, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Here's me with my Lego built DBZ scouter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a moustache or shadow? I find it depressing that a 12 year old looks to have about as much of a stache as me.


----------



## BlackDave (May 17, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 17, 2010)

Oh wow, another 12 year old with a moustache!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 17, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> Spoiler









nice wario stuffed toy you got there


----------



## Llama Riot (May 17, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> *snip*
> "I love it when a plan comes together."


----------



## iFish (May 18, 2010)

IS THAT WEED!?!?!

Or just another cigar ;_;


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 18, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> IS THAT WEED!?!?!
> 
> Or just another cigar ;_;




i can see weed over thaaaaar



Spoiler


----------



## iFish (May 18, 2010)

I just de-weeded our back yard. i don't wanna see another weed for at least a week


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

Try not to let the conversation go off the topic of pics people post of themselves.  Thanks.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 18, 2010)




----------



## iFish (May 18, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> _*snip_



You gf looks like she does not care


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 18, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, she probably doesn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hehe..


Also, one older picture


----------



## iFish (May 18, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toni is king of the world!!


----------



## iFish (May 18, 2010)

So, this is the coffee mug i use for school!!






But i9 am not in school now..... so i am just drinking from it since it if mu mug!

oshit, i am not sleeping tonight! coffee!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)




----------



## distorted.freque (May 18, 2010)

The poster in the back is darn creepy. xD


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> The poster in the back is darn creepy. xD



Well as long as it's just the poster in the back that's creepy it's all good! lol


----------



## distorted.freque (May 18, 2010)

Nah, you look awesome, if somewhat blurry. ;3


----------



## iFish (May 18, 2010)

Trolley dave need a better webcam!!

Keep on trollin' dave! i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 18, 2010)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Nah, you look awesome, if somewhat blurry. ;3



Cheers DF!  Yeah, it's a cheap and nasty camera phone so the pics it takes aren't that great.

A few more pics because I'm snap happy tonight! lol


----------



## BlackDave (May 18, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Oh wow, another 12 year old with a moustache!



I AM 19 THANK YOU


----------



## WildWon (May 18, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> IS THAT WEED!?!?!
> 
> Or just another cigar ;_;
> 
> ...



AHAHAHAHA!!! Never thought i'd see the day when TD posts a MySpace style shot! (that first one is completely eligible for a MySpace pic. All that's missing is the shower in the background. you have that "taken overhead, looking up" thing going on!)

Fuggering classic.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 18, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> AHAHAHAHA!!! Never thought i'd see the day when TD posts a MySpace style shot! (that first one is completely eligible for a MySpace pic. All that's missing is the shower in the background. you have that "taken overhead, looking up" thing going on!)
> 
> Fuggering classic.


I want more MySpace style pics. Like the kind of pics where you bend in a certain way so your boobs and ass look bigger. Dave, c'mere for a sec


----------



## ufotrash (May 18, 2010)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> The poster in the back is darn creepy. xD




Hehehe, it kinda looks like she's kissing the top of his head! XD


----------



## miruki (May 20, 2010)

I DYED MY HAIR IN THE AWESOMENEST COLOURS BUT I NEVER POSTED PICTURES, OMG!  SO I THOUGHT MAYBE I SHOULD JUST ALREADY POST SOME! YEAH!

...I have to stop with the capslock? B-but... ;__; 

RAINBOOOOW ATTAAAAAAAACK!!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 20, 2010)

miruki said:
			
		

> I DYED MY HAIR IN THE AWESOMENEST COLOURS BUT I NEVER POSTED PICTURES, OMG!  SO I THOUGHT MAYBE I SHOULD JUST ALREADY POST SOME! YEAH!
> 
> ...I have to stop with the capslock? B-but... ;__;
> 
> RAINBOOOOW ATTAAAAAAAACK!!!


----------



## WildWon (May 20, 2010)

miruki said:
			
		

> I DYED MY HAIR IN THE AWESOMENEST COLOURS BUT I NEVER POSTED PICTURES, OMG!  SO I THOUGHT MAYBE I SHOULD JUST ALREADY POST SOME! YEAH!
> 
> ...I have to stop with the capslock? B-but... ;__;
> 
> RAINBOOOOW ATTAAAAAAAACK!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 20, 2010)

Nice hair


----------



## Chaz. (May 20, 2010)

Fairly old one of me but I havnt changed much. But to put face to name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Good ol' English face there!


----------



## iFish (May 20, 2010)

miruki said:
			
		

> I DYED MY HAIR IN THE AWESOMENEST COLOURS BUT I NEVER POSTED PICTURES, OMG!  SO I THOUGHT MAYBE I SHOULD JUST ALREADY POST SOME! YEAH!
> 
> ...I have to stop with the capslock? B-but... ;__;
> 
> RAINBOOOOW ATTAAAAAAAACK!!!


----------



## Goli (May 21, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Enjoying a nice nite in the backyard!!


Why is your gender set as female?


----------



## iFish (May 21, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Why is your gender set as female?








It is just a joke, haha


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HE likes it. And boy it's so dark there


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> AHAHAHAHA!!! Never thought i'd see the day when TD posts a MySpace style shot! (that first one is completely eligible for a MySpace pic. All that's missing is the shower in the background. you have that "taken overhead, looking up" thing going on!)
> 
> Fuggering classic.
> 
> ...


----------



## miruki (May 21, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> That is one of the most awesome hairstyles I've seen in a long time!  I really like how it lights up in the first picture, there's a really shimmery and blended look to it.  Must of been awkward to do but definitely worth the effort!


First time, where I used three different colours (Turquoise, Purple and Flamingo Pink), took me around 3 hours (coz I had to bleach it first), second time (3 colours again) too me about 1 1/2 hours (bleached it again, first time didn't turn out too well coz my hair was darkbrown-reddish before) and the last time (about three weeks ago) I only used Pink and Turquoise, which took me around 40 minutes. Also: only using two colours turned out too look alot nicer, but sadly the colour starts to fade pretty fast, so it starts to look less awesome after two weeks. But hell yeah, it's so worth it!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 21, 2010)

Holy crap, 3 hours?! What the hell, I can't even stand combing my hair for longer than a minute, I think it's a big waste of time in which I could play games/be on the temp


----------



## iFish (May 21, 2010)

Now, it seems more girl tempeers are showing up....

will post another pic tonight. with moar coffee


----------



## Dj_Qbert (May 22, 2010)

Me doing a magic trick.


----------



## BlackDave (May 22, 2010)

I just got off work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Guess where XD


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 22, 2010)

Simply mcdonald's


----------



## Lazycus (May 22, 2010)

Collared shirt and tie at McDonald's.  Does this mean you are the boss?  Or junior boss?  Or best dressed cashier/fry guy/cook?


----------



## monkat (May 22, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Now, it seems more girl tempeers are showing up....
> 
> will post another pic tonight. with moar coffee



Or more freaky guy tempers


----------



## imshortandrad (May 22, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Some of the guys creep me out on here. I become afraid to post my pictures ; P


----------



## BlackDave (May 22, 2010)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> Collared shirt and tie at McDonald's.  Does this mean you are the boss?  Or junior boss?  Or best dressed cashier/fry guy/cook?



No. Every McDonald's is owned by different people.

Adams & O'Reilly owns the McDonald's I work at. Crew members wear white shirts, crew trainers wear brown shirts and Managers wear anything but white or brown shirts XD.

Other Mcdonald's have the Red shirts or Blue shirts. Ours is classy! White shirt with a tie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Oh and I don't have a specific position. I can do Grill, Cashier, Drive-tru or janitor XD. The reason why I'm still working there is because I'm one of three people out of the +20 people working that knows how to clean the shake, drink and Mccafee machines


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't tell me I freak you out...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 22, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Now, it seems more girl tempeers are showing up....
> 
> will post another pic tonight. with moar coffee
> You realise they won't automatically fancy you, right?...
> ...


You've seen me around then, I take it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Proto, we need pics of you! After all, you have a DSi!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 22, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Some of the guys creep me out on here. I become afraid to post my pictures ; P



Can't blame you at all. 
On a forum of some 100,000 active members, (>90% being male) you're pretty likely meet a lot of creeps. 
If you run into trouble, don't hesitate to report them. 
We won't tolerate much of that bullshit here.


----------



## DCG (May 22, 2010)

some of the pic functions of the dsi are a bit of a let down.  it's rather hard to get your face properly on the camera.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (May 22, 2010)

dsfsdfsdfsdgfghert


----------



## Cool when uncool (May 22, 2010)

my PP for facebook


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 22, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> We won't tolerate *much* of that here.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> some of the pic functions of the dsi are a bit of a let down.  it's rather hard to get your face properly on the camera.


Nearly all of the pics I have posted in this thread have been pics taken with my DSi, and I can see my face well enough.


----------



## NeSchn (May 22, 2010)

The Prom's Mod Boss... NESCHN!!!!





I'll have more up later when people send me them lawl


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

The one and true p1mp, Neil! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking great mate, I wish I had an awesome suit like that


----------



## NeSchn (May 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> The one and true p1mp, Neil!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yeah dude, I'm surprised how great it came out, the suit is awesome!


----------



## miruki (May 22, 2010)

HAH! I promised to take a new pic when I'm done dyeing my hair, but since I bought a new digicam today I just HAD to take a pic while my best friend and me still had the dye on our hair. (where it still is, another hour or two until I can wash it out... meh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Anyways:






Best friend-chan and me.


----------



## iFish (May 22, 2010)

Patches of hair!?!?! :scared: still, nice hair!


----------



## ore0 (May 22, 2010)

When I thought of the people on here, this is not what I expected...

This whole time I thought most people here would be in the, "teenage to graduating college" range...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

miruki, I like your hair, but your friend's hair is fucking weird


----------



## miruki (May 22, 2010)

lolol... it only looks weird because she's not wearing it up, she usually has a nice, sexy mohawk. XD


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

miruki said:
			
		

> lolol... it only looks weird because she's not wearing it up, she usually has a nice, sexy mohawk. XD


A... mohawk? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you'd be great friends with Toni!


----------



## Blaze163 (May 22, 2010)

That'd be me. Nothing noteworthy. My apologies to anyone who has lost their lunch as a direct consequence of this image.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Actually, Blaze, you look like a nice chap to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you are one, too


----------



## miruki (May 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> miruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course! Toni and I get along quite well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gooood... I want to wash my hair nooooow..............


----------



## iFish (May 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Actually, Blaze, you look like a nice chap to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read that as nice and cheap. haha

Blaze, you look very sophisticated


----------



## Jolan (May 22, 2010)

Spoiler










Remembered I'd just charged my camera's battery and said, "hey, why not?"
Pic's a bit large!


----------



## Laxus (May 22, 2010)

Thats meh.


----------



## iFish (May 22, 2010)

CIoudy_cLoUd said:
			
		

> Thats meh.



I was about to ask if you lived in florida... then i read your location...

i think i have been there before..... just cannot remember the name

EDIT: i think i have been to that location before, i go to florida every year, haha


----------



## Laxus (May 22, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I was about to ask if you lived in florida... then i read your location...
> 
> i think i have been there before..... just cannot remember the name



Florida is beautiful. I moved in September because my mom got transferred. Did live in NY for 6 years.


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 23, 2010)

@Chinatown Antwerp.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

:wub:forit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice pic mate!


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 23, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> :wub:forit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, thank you. I've got a 'colgate-smile'. xD


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, indeed you have, how come, actually? I brush my teeth twice every day for a couple of minutes, yet they're not as pure white as yours


----------



## Danny600kill (May 23, 2010)

Me in the middle, my friend Aabid on left and Amin on the right ( Xenomex ) ( Watch his tutorials on youtube at xenomextutorials )

Edit: Just noticed my friend Bupe in the background getting his hair felt, wow white people do like feeling black people hair


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 23, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your uniform. A good friend of mine who also lives in the UK has one like that as well.
Wish I could also wear one, I like it. ^^


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

DFI asked for more pics, so here they are (all of them taken on the same day, iirc):































Issac will probably be happy with a bunch of these, because there's a girl he likes in them :gaypsp:


----------



## miruki (May 24, 2010)

I want curly hair like yours... mine's so straight, thin and fine, meh... ;__; took a bunch of pics at the BBQ today, gonna upload some tmr.

Oh and you should smile more often on pics, it's cute!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Well, as you've already read in that one blog, I'm not the kind of person to smile unless I'm really having fun. And that day, I had loads of fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for liking my curly hair btw


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 24, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Asked for new photos


Have I? When? ö
Anyway, they look all great. ;D

Edit: here's another one. Me and my best friend. n.n


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, you asked for one right here:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> DieForIt
> Zet een nieuwe foto op GBAtemp.


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 24, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Yeah, you asked for one right here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euhh, I was talking about myself, ya. xD


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

Oh, crap, I'm retarded


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 24, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Oh, crap, I'm retarded


Ewaaaaaa, beetje kalm hé. xD
Anyway, if someone wants to see the other pics I have taken, just check out my Facebook. xD


----------



## Dangy (May 25, 2010)

ProtoKun. Pictures. Now.


----------



## WildWon (May 25, 2010)

*whistles loudly to get everyone's attention*

This thread is for pics. Not conversations. Keep to the pics. Less talking. Thank you.


----------



## Langin (May 25, 2010)

OMG I am looking happy today! -.-






I tried to laugh...(YOU DO NOT WANT TO SEE THAT!)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 25, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> *whistles loudly to get everyone's attention*
> 
> This thread is for pics. Not conversations.


Unless it's conversations about the pics. Which we were having. But I'll do as you say.


----------



## dark ajax (May 25, 2010)

Ok this is me, with my very first sword (yeah i'm weird and i like to collect swords and the like) and not very good illumination


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Langin (May 25, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>









 That one winz!


----------



## WildWon (May 26, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



psst if you look up there, you'll see a convo that's not needed in here. that's how 'off-topics' happen. i could've just removed em, seeing as they ARE off topic (that convo could have taken place via pm), but i figured it's cool as long as it doesn't go on. And it's stopped. So, thank you


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 26, 2010)

Are you sure you don't live in a cardboard box, TrolleyDave?


----------



## Llama Riot (May 26, 2010)

those walls are clearly padded, not cardboard.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

It's not my fault they haven't approved my parole yet!


----------



## Goli (May 26, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>


Is that a tatu poster I see?
I remember once I was obsessed with one of their songs, I believe it was called gomenasai.
Now that I think about it, it's a pretty bad song.
Anyways, more pics less talk:




I'm not a HUGE fan of this bad webcam shot I had to resize but there's something about it that makes me want to post it here, I'm not sure what though... Maybe it's because I'm wearing one of my favourite hats?
Hmmm... I'll make it my profile pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
EDIT: Oh I got it! It doesn't look as happy as I'm usually because I'm tired right now, maybe tomorrow I'll post one where I look better.


----------



## bnwchbammer (May 26, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>


Sorry for blatantly ignoring what you said in your pic but I've seen that poster before.
(It's an awesome poster)
...
That is all.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 26, 2010)

Unless I'm mistaken, the poster that is gracing Dave's wall is an image known simply as 
"Kiss" by Tanya Chalkin

(And I'm rather fond of it too)


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Unless I'm mistaken, the poster that is gracing Dave's wall is an image known simply as
> "Kiss" by Tanya Chalkin
> 
> (And I'm rather fond of it too)



Yep, that's the one mate!


----------



## Llama Riot (May 26, 2010)

yeah we all like that poster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and Vulpes is right it's not Tatu i've heard it called that before but it's called "the kiss" iirc maybe "kiss" like Vulpes said


----------



## Goli (May 26, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> yeah we all like that poster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, didn't know that sorry, I could have sworn it was though.
(sorry for chatting so much ^__^U)


----------



## MadClaw (May 26, 2010)

Taken from DSi camera, so yeah it's pretty bad quality~ :cc


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)




----------



## playallday (May 27, 2010)

.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, took it for the World Cup support thread and thought I'd post it in here as well!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 27, 2010)

I see, posting the same thing again to increase your postcount, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, how did you manage to take that pic? Did you do it by yourself or did someone make a pic of you?


----------



## Jamstruth (May 27, 2010)

Ahh football. I am one of the few males who doesn't give a shit

Have a random photo of me when my friends straightened my hair


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 27, 2010)

Hey, cool, I think we actually look alike with straightened hair, Jamstruth! Here's a repost of a piccy of me with straightened hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friends said I look better with it and I think it doesn't look too bad either, but I don't want to spend an hour every morning straightening it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









EDIT: Oh, I found you on Facebook, accept my friend request now!


----------



## Satangel (May 27, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Talking about football:

2010 FIFA WORLD CUP Finals

The Big Soccer thread


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Anyways, how did you manage to take that pic? Did you do it by yourself or did someone make a pic of you?



Got my Dad to take the pic for us!  The only camera I've got is the one on my phone.


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 27, 2010)

Pictures are in boxes because of size, sorry.


Spoiler: Sunny Rhodes











This is one of the last photos of Myself, taken 3 years ago!


----------



## ufotrash (May 30, 2010)

Boreddd...Sorry. So enjoy the blurliciousness.


----------



## dustinYo (May 30, 2010)

Much more recent photo.  New hair color and whatnot.


----------



## coolbho3000 (May 30, 2010)

:yaykikkoman:


----------



## Brian117 (May 31, 2010)

dustinYo said:
			
		

> Much more recent photo.  New hair color and whatnot.



Simply...amazing. I tried to get my hair JUST like that one time, but it failed so hard. So many problems went wrong when the lady tried to dye it, haha.

Did you do it yourself or did you go somewhere and get it done?


----------



## Hakoda (May 31, 2010)

Here's me: Hakoda



Spoiler


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 1, 2010)

What the hell...Here's my photo

My Current Facebook pic


Spoiler











Me without the special FX


Spoiler


----------



## dustinYo (Jun 1, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> dustinYo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did it myself.  My hair is originally a dark brown color, so I had to bleach it a few times first.  It's actually brighter than in the pic.  It was turquoise, but now it a emerald-like color.


----------



## ufotrash (Jun 3, 2010)

Haven't done pigtails in a while...I guess cause my hair is still too short but...I thought it might be cute?


----------



## iFish (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry for the shit quality :/


----------



## Luminus (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 8, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> [/quote]
> [img]http://gbatemp.net/vanilla/emoticons/ohmy.gif
> Holy shit, It's Ed Byrne!


----------



## Based God (Jun 8, 2010)

lol at the proactive


----------



## Luminus (Jun 8, 2010)

dustinYo said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*fabulous*


----------



## monkat (Jun 8, 2010)

Luminus said:
			
		

> dustinYo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This made me giggle quite furiously.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 8, 2010)

Last week, at friends house.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2010)

You sexy beast Toni!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 8, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Last week, at friends house.


You are _sooo_ not 18.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 8, 2010)

Okay, Thnx @TrolleyDave!!!

Well, since i found this topic and felt I gave a damn bout you guys and gals here... heres a pic of me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2010)

Jonesman99 is a (Soni)crip!


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 8, 2010)

What?! No! lol Im just a sonic fan, and mega man fan, which is why my favorite (colour) is Blue!


----------



## Njrg (Jun 8, 2010)

Jonesman99 is a conjoined twin. Sad.


----------



## iFish (Jun 8, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Last week, at friends house.



I SEE A DEAD BODY IN THE BACKGROUND!!


----------



## dustinYo (Jun 8, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Luminus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Myself, as well x3


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm the guy on the right, with the red hair. I think I look much younger than my real age.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 9, 2010)

You look like a 15 year old to me.


----------



## Njrg (Jun 9, 2010)

Kinda look like a red haired Drew Carey with AIDS..


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 9, 2010)

First time I post a picture of myself in a forum (i'm a shy guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) :


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey, you look a lot like Raiyu, actually!


----------



## KingAsix (Jun 11, 2010)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> What?! No! lol Im just a sonic fan, and *mega man fan*, which is why my favorite (colour) is Blue!



Always nice to see a black mea man fan......I say that because I think I am the only one where I live lol

Here's a picture of me....I just started my dreads...Today is day 0


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2010)

here i am, excited for graduation a couple of days ago


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 17, 2010)

Congratulations flameiguana! 
(and to the rest of the Class of 2010!)


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't think I posted this picture here yet..





And gratz Flame


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's a random pic of me on my last ever School Sports Day (no more days of lying in the sun for hours on end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )




Rarely do big sunglasses look good on me but I nicked these off a friend for a few seconds and they look...decent


----------



## Blastoise (Jun 18, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> I don't think I posted this picture here yet..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sick shirt dude


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 18, 2010)

From yesterday..


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Toni, I just sent you a friendship request on Facebook, accept it


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>


ENGLANNDD!!!  No offence Fabio, but you've gotta do better. We've gotta crush Slovenia!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 20, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> @ Qpido: Sorry, had to do that, give me credit for no goatse... re-fixed... lollerskates, etc...
> @ Mewgia and all the other longhairs catchin' flak.. been there, don't sweat it.
> 
> me, circa 1984:


Waynes World style!


----------



## Costello (Jun 20, 2010)

okay thats not really me... but is it allowed?




GF


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 20, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> okay thats not really me... but is it allowed?


You're the administrator, you tell us...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





She's nice though, congratulations! :yayCosty:

(Not new news, but I said congratulations anyway)


----------



## NatureMade (Jun 20, 2010)

First time posting here, might as well use a goofy picture​


----------



## scrtmstr (Jun 20, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> okay thats not really me... but is it allowed?
> *snip*


Dare I ask, what is that icon at the end of her capflap (you know what I mean hopefully)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 20, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose it is a watermark of some kind


----------



## Michishige (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi, I'm new (and so on).





Moody face :[


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 21, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> okay thats not really me... but is it allowed?
> _*snip_
> GF


I guess it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have one of those (GF's) as well


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The woman or the cat?


----------



## iFish (Jun 21, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That cats eyes scare the fuck out of me


----------



## Theraima (Jun 21, 2010)

You cant really see my face cuz of the mosh. Taken in the beginning of June.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 21, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because cats eat fish.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 21, 2010)

well, get my post count + 1 finally at here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Me in a gown/dress/robe at my graduation a few months ago.


----------



## Demonbart (Jun 21, 2010)

Costello, I'm so fucking jealous. I wish I had a gf like yours


----------



## BlackDave (Jun 24, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who/what's behind the woman?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 25, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> Who/what's behind the woman?


You mean in the background.....it's our bodyless friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Haha, it's just one of our friends bent down, looking for some dishes or something.

You can see her hand.

And here's one cute, for all the lovers out there:


Spoiler


----------



## iFish (Jun 25, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> BlackDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMGWTFBBQ!!!

you looks so sexy!!


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 25, 2010)

Me at a photo-shoot my band and I did at a theater.


---



			
				Michishige said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new (and so on).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've got a pretty positive outlook on life, buddy.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 25, 2010)

a few weeks ago.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Alright, I suppose I can post a picture!

Me before getting ready to change into my belly dancing costume. Wasn't feeling well, sorry if I look dead, I tried to smile


----------



## Demonbart (Jun 27, 2010)

Y hello thar


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 27, 2010)

J/K


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking great PG!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jun 27, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Last week, at friends house.



Right on, very "A Clockwork Orange" looking. Love it!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Looking great PG!




Thanks, but I was sick lol I could have tried harder to smile more


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 27, 2010)

Just a quick reminder that you should post art in the Computer Graphics and Art section, this topic is intended for real photos of members themselves, not the art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still, you're looking good!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 27, 2010)

Okay, thank you for the reminder and the compliment!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 28, 2010)

SaltyDog said:
			
		

> Right on, very "A Clockwork Orange" looking. Love it!


What about this one?! (I wasn't right _THERE_ at that moment, but still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
It was a wild night!











phoenixgoddess27, looking nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How old are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks lol nice boots you've got there Toni XD
Gotta love the hat though

I don't know if I should say 20 or 20 1/2, haha, I turn 21 in exactly a month.
Please don't tell me I look like I'm 12, I get that a lot -_-


----------



## iFish (Jun 28, 2010)

Ohmigosh

i haxed the system


----------



## monkat (Jun 28, 2010)

@ifish

You look better as a pianta. Maybe it's just because that's how I imagined you all these years. Months. Weeks. Whatever. Avatars are so misleading. Nice cake, though.

And while I'm here, new picture:


----------



## iFish (Jun 28, 2010)

Scary pic 0_o


----------



## monkat (Jun 28, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Scary pic 0_o



It was for a Turisas concert a while back - I wasn't actually drinking the vodka, just posing, btw.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 28, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Scary pic 0_o
> 
> The cake isn't a lie! I was right!
> 
> ...



Haha, you look like me when I'm partying with my friends, except without the painted face XD


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Figured I'd post another:

This is me looking like I don't know what I'm doing, rofl: (it was taken at a show we did.)


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 28, 2010)

Haha 

id post a pic but then i fear i may be hunted down

Retrogamerfan can describe how i look


----------



## retrogamefan (Jun 28, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Haha
> 
> id post a pic but then i fear i may be hunted down
> 
> Retrogamerfan can describe how i look



hunted down....funny mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well he's a good looking brit boy and funnily enough he much resembles a cute little cat boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## monkat (Jun 28, 2010)

Creepy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry guys but this isn't the place to hold conversations, it's for pics not descriptions.


----------



## dice (Jun 28, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> SaltyDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's probably the funniest pic I've seen of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**edit** I think there should be some room for comments. As long as there's not a whole page's worth of it. (Just my opinion!)


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 29, 2010)

Cheezy picture of me and the girlfriend. D : Mandatory!!


----------



## iFish (Jun 29, 2010)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> Cheezy picture of me and the girlfriend. D : Mandatory!!



DO NOT WANT!











Nice, i think. not sure if thats allowed here though

^____^

http://pix.gbatemp.net/187314/edit.jpg

BEAT THAT TONI!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a typo in my photo :x and now its borked


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> That's probably the funniest pic I've seen of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Happy to make some people laugh..I have few more pictures that were taken without me knowing (or without me remembering the moment), haha....well, I try to enjoy life..

However, this is not one of them....this one is _cool_


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 29, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> **edit** I think there should be some room for comments. As long as there's not a whole page's worth of it. (Just my opinion!)
> 
> I totally agree!  It's just when the conversation steers away from pics that I like post a quick reminder.
> 
> ...








  That t-shirt is awesome!  Looks even more awesome with the bowler hat and shades though!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

I plan on using my ninja skills to steal that hat, Toni


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> That t-shirt is awesome!  Looks even more awesome with the bowler hat and shades though!
> Yeah, I don't know if you have listened to Adicts, I've seen them live couple of months ago, and it was without a doubt, one of THE best concerts I've seen in my life, and they are one of the best live bands I've ever seen....They put out such a show, almost like you're in a circus!
> 
> If you haven't listened to them, check them out, you might like them!
> ...


You can try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm up for the challenge


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

Pfft, there's no challenge, you won't even know I'm there, cause I'm a ninja

That hat would go perfectly with my pink and black corset, consider it mine!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Pfft, there's no challenge, you won't even know I'm there, cause I'm a ninja
> 
> That hat would go perfectly with my pink and black corset, consider it mine!


Well, you might be a good ninja, but I have THE ninja of GBAtemp on my side, Densetsu3000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides, show off the darn corset then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (my girl loves corsets) you don't have to actually be in it, but you can if you wish!


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 29, 2010)

Warining Chav inside!!


Spoiler


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fine, then I'll just ninja my way in and take your hat AND your girl! 
I'm good at being a ninja, back in my day, I caught baby ducks before they jumped in the pond >

I'm in the corset in the picture I posted, I'll have to take a full picture of me in it though, for your girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not for you Dave!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Fine, then I'll just ninja my way in and take your hat AND your girl!
> I'm good at being a ninja, back in my day, I caught baby ducks before they jumped in the pond >
> 
> I'm in the corset in the picture I posted, I'll have to take a full picture of me in it though, for your girl
> ...







Haha, it'll be hard to steal my girl, as she's a fighter, and she loves me a lot, but you are welcome to try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 And that is quite a skill with baby ducks you got there! Impressive!

And I thought you are in the corset, but it looks purple with pink line along the edge, so I figured there must be another one..but yeah, post a full picture of it, I'll show it to my girl!
And just to stay on topic with the pictures, here's another one (well, it's not me, but as we speak about my girl, I might as well post another one of her)


Spoiler









and one together:


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 29, 2010)

A recent pic of me after cutting my hair :


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

Blah


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> See, she would look sooo much better with me XD
> Don't worry, in the words of a gangster, "I have swagger" LOL
> 
> To be honest, about the ducks... that really happened lol but it wasn't that long ago, it was last year.
> ...


Haha!

Still not convinced that she'd looks soooo much better with you, I still don't know how tall are you?! She's pretty small.
(still waiting for the full body, or at least half body picture, corset still isn't completely visible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

And she'll see picture soon, she's coming at my place in next half hour, or so.


EDIT: and I forgot to write it down earlier, no way you look like a 20-year old! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't say 12, but I'd give you 16, maybe 17!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, pop my tatas out of the top of my corset and I get told I look 16 possibly 17, hmph!
Lol I turn 21 next month, keep that in mind cause your girlfriend will be here with me, XD

I'm 5'9-5'10, how small is she? 

Every girl looks great with another girl! You should know this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(just kidding)

Awesome, I'll go take that picture now then, be right back!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Damn, pop my tatas out of the top of my corset and I get told I look 16 possibly 17, hmph!
> Lol I turn 21 next month, keep that in mind cause your girlfriend will be here with me, XD
> 
> I'm 5'9-5'10, how small is she?
> ...


Hey, being told you look younger then you are can only be a compliment....wait few more years, and then you'll WANT people to think you're younger!
You're a little less then a year younger then Lejla (girlfriend)....she's turning 22 in September..If she's with you on your 21st....that means you0ll be with her on her 22nd birthday party?!

Damn those feet measures.....gimme hight in centimeters... -.-  I had to google for some converter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's 160cm, that would mean around 5'20-5'25 (that sounds alright?)
Considering height, you two would look good together!

And you don't have to tell me that, I know that _almost_ every girl looks better with another girl..I do agree on that statement!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

blah


----------



## WildWon (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry guys, no corset pics of me here... yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it's been a while, so here i am... about 3 minutes ago. At m'job. :yaywork:


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2010)

Don't need to wear a corset to look bad ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Besides, I don't think a man in a corset would be... pleasing to see XD

Have fun at work, I'm going to bed!

Say hi to my girlfriend, Toni, I want that hat.


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 29, 2010)

Men in corsets = one of the greatest things you ever could see.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 29, 2010)

Psssh! I think Toni could totally pull off the corset look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here some pictures of me at Fort Pickett. 9 days of "fun in the sun" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















(^I'm the one in the orange vest)

No, I'm not in the military (yet). It was a Civil Air Patrol thing.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 29, 2010)

After the recent shaving incident.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 29, 2010)

QUOTE(phoenixgoddess27 @ Jun 29 2010, 04:38 PM) http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=findpost&pid=2949160
Pfft, not when people tell you you look young for having a flat chest!


Lol that could happen, watch yourself, girls love Ninjas and I'm a ninja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Damn you for making me convert the height >
175.26 to 177.80 centimeters, there, hmph. No, that doesn't sound right lol she's about 5'3?! Haha, she's a cute midget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See, we agree when it comes to girls, even though I'm straight XD
I know a beautiful girl when I see one though, and your.. ahem-my girlfriend is very beautiful!


Now, she must be special cause I got off my ass to take these pictures, changing clothes too!
And I have yet to get any sleep, it's 10:07am v_v
Hope she likes them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*snip_

Erm, it doesn't look like you're a flat chested person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 must be some optical illusion then..


She loved the pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Appreciates the "time and effort" you've put into taking them..haha..
(you're free to take more pictures whenever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I could post more pictures of her, but that's kinda.....off-off-topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still posting pictures, but not of myself....so would that be...allowed?!


QUOTE(WildWon @ Jun 29 2010, 06:22 PM) http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=findpost&pid=2949349
Sorry guys, no corset pics of me here... yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But it's been a while, so here i am... about 3 minutes ago. At m'job. :yaywork:

_*snip_

Well, you could share that other one you have (the one IN corset, you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

And you don't look much "yay at work"......but looking good as always!


QUOTE(phoenixgoddess27 @ Jun 29 2010, 06:26 PM) http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=findpost&pid=2949355
Don't need to wear a corset to look bad ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides, I don't think a man in a corset would be... pleasing to see XD

Have fun at work, I'm going to bed!

Say hi to my girlfriend, Toni, I want that hat.

Have a good rest, see you in few hours!
And she says Hi! right back at ya'! About hat..well, it right there, in my closet.....feel free to steal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





QUOTE(George Dawes @ Jun 29 2010, 06:35 PM) http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=findpost&pid=2949374
Men in corsets = one of the greatest things you ever could see.

Hahaha, well, I'm sure some could pull it off.....I know I'd try it on just for laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





QUOTE(Sonicslasher @ Jun 29 2010, 06:37 PM) http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=findpost&pid=2949378
Psssh! I think Toni could totally pull off the corset look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Here some pictures of me at Fort Pickett. 9 days of "fun in the sun" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*snip_
(^I'm the one in the orange vest)

No, I'm not in the military (yet). It was a Civil Air Patrol thing.

Well, with that body shape of mine, yeah, I pretty much could! Not that I would enjoy it.....but who knows, one day maybe it actually happens, and if picture is taken, it'll be share...I'm pretty sure you guys know that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cool pictures, but doesn't look like too much of a fun....I hate to be told what to do, so......I avoid it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





QUOTE(Depravo @ Jun 29 2010, 06:54 PM) http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=findpost&pid=2949434
After the recent shaving incident.

_*snip_

Cool face of a cool temper!


----------



## Devin (Jun 29, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Lol that could happen, watch yourself, girls love Ninjas and I'm a ninja



xD

>_>


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

@Toni Plutonjj

That sounds like a trap! why would you tell me where the hat you won't give me is -_-
I know this trick, you will not trap me, young man!
I will use my mad skillz to get that hat and the girl >
You'll have to get her on a series of platforms while I throw barrels at you as you attempt to go up the ladders to get to me (Yes, I'm talking about when Donkey Kong stole the Princess, very old Mario game XD)

I'm too tall to be 5'3 lol I'm the tallest girl out of my 7 siblings and 2nd tallest in my family!
I'm probably a little shorter than you.

I know she's busty, I can see that from a mile away (Technically, countries away, but, you know XD)

I always get picked on for being a flat chested ninja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Especially when there's Double Ds running around everywhere, hmph!
Gravity takes effect though, so I'm not too upset about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad she likes them! 
haha, well, I didn't mind getting up to take them since I was pretty much a zombie anyway, the hard part was putting enough life in my face -_-
@sonicslasher

Yeah, the one in the orange vest... leave it to a temper to stand out like that XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, my closet is small but cozy! I don't think you would mind being trapped!
However, I'm not quite sure why would you think of yourself as a Donkey Kong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(actually I own this great Game & Watch handheld, it is a proto-prototype of NDS in terms of design)

I'm 197-200cm tall....I'm VERY tall, so if you're a little shorter then me, then you're huge!! and I really doubt that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you were actually looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so you can tell she's busty?!

You're lying on your bed, and you're not looking flat chested, or am I really missing something.....I've seen some flat chested girls around and flat should be...well....flat, no? That's not flat from where I'm standing (well, sitting)

Take some pictures outside! on a daylight!

Here is one suitable....she's playing NDS:







*Posts merged*


And here is one where you can get the feeling of mine and her size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Damn we got into talking


----------



## Westside (Jun 30, 2010)

Awesome photo sonicslasher, did you know the reason for the American flag on your uniform being backwards?  It is to symbolize that you are always moving forward.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooodneeeess you are tall O_O
Her chest comes to your waist! XD
Haha, well according to the chart I used, I'm about 175cm, I'm a pretty tall girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love Donkey Kong more than Mario that's why I compared myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol! That sounds an awful lot like me, but I'll tape your eyes shut then run off with her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You should tell her I'm a belly dancer, see what she says lol
She likes hello kitty! I'll have to post a picture of me with my hello kitty tea cup alarm clock and ozarka fountain(A little jug of water upside down on a hello kitty water dispenser) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well then I need to leave America lol too many big chests running around XD

Are you insane, I'm not going outside longer than to get in and out the car! >
It's literally over 95 degrees out there, if not hotter, I'd pass out in the process of a picture, then you'll only get a picture of me passed out in the grass XD
I'll see what I can do though, go out when it rains and have someone take a picture from the inside.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes I am, as I said, I'm really big..

Be sure to post as many pictures as you can, I don't want to see dice coming back in, and telling me again that this is my personal photo vault


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Yes I am, as I said,* I'm really big..*
> 
> Be sure to post as many pictures as you can, I don't want to see dice coming back in, and telling me again that this is my personal photo vault



Does that help you with the women


----------



## Michishige (Jun 30, 2010)

This was taken after a rather moist night of alcohol and wet grass diving, hence the horrible outbreak along my jawline. :/

Ah well, there you go, forum, a picture of me with a hangover, can't get any worse than that!


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 30, 2010)

5'10" is 177cm, and is quite tall for a girl - definitely not 153cm.  :-)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> 5'10" is 177cm, and is quite tall for a girl - definitely not 153cm.  :-)



Exactly lol thank you for pointing that out George 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See that Toni, I'm not a shrimpo


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2010)

I went hiking last weekend. It was awesome. 

I'm on a rock:








Holding up some other rock: 









Spoiler: View from some other rock entirely:


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Those are some kick ass pics Veho, but... I think the first one was obvious XD
Actually, I couldn't tell it was a rock, I thought it was just huge things of rock clay.

Thanks for educating me


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2010)

I was just paraphrasing that one commercial  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


You know the one


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> I was just paraphrasing that one commercial
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh... My...God... THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE COMMERCIALS!! XD


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 30, 2010)

Might as well post another since my last one is like 150 pages back


----------



## WildWon (Jun 30, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Might as well post another since my last one is like 150 pages back
> *snipped*



Wow. That's just fucking epic. Fantastic costume!

Heh, myself, Wife® and WildToo are doing a similar theme this year for Halloween... more will come of this later


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 30, 2010)

spammer said:
			
		

> You are all such ugly bastards



post your pic so they can see how much of a model you are...


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2010)

BlueStar, I'm sorry, but you're just too slim to be Mario.
Maybe try Luigi or something?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Just kidding. Epic costume, dude.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 30, 2010)

The ears and tail were a Davey Crocket hat in a previous life  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some girl went to the same party as a question mark block, I headbutted her.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice costume BlueStar!

You need a thicker mustache and a potbelly though.

You look more like Luigi!


----------



## Michishige (Jun 30, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> The ears and tail were a Davey Crocket hat in a previous life
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You sir, are my hero.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 30, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I'm 197-200cm tall....I'm VERY tall, so if you're a little shorter then me, then you're huge!! and I really doubt that


JESUS FRIGGIN CHRIST!!!! YOU'RE A GIANT TONI!!!
I'm 171cm or so (5ft 8.5in) not too tall really, not short though.

Have another horrid picture of me GBATemp





Now quickly close the browser before your monitor implodes.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2010)

MEOW, BITCHES.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 30, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> *snizzip'd*
> MEOW, BITCHES.



First up, long time no see! :yaylinki:

Second, i don't know whats creepier... the cat makeup, or the child's unpacked bedroom in which you're standing, whilst wearing kitty face paint.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 30, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Second, i don't know whats creepier... the cat makeup, or the child's unpacked bedroom in which you're standing, whilst wearing kitty face paint.


Seconded. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pedocat?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2010)

:creef:

And it's eyeliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, I'm still straight

okay so the real story is my friend is moving away from her old house and we took pictures and stuff.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 30, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> :creef:
> 
> And it's eyeliner
> 
> ...



Why is that word needed?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2010)

You know, just in case anyone was doubting my sexuality through an analysis of my presence within the premises of the brightly colored enclosed space whilst wearing makeup.


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2010)

But what The Pi is pointing out that "I'm straight" would have sufficed, while "I'm *still* straight" leaves open the possibility of you crossing the rainbow at some point in the future.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2010)

SERIOUSLY? COME ON NOW GUYS. LET'S NOT DO THIS.


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2010)

Kidding, kidding. I was just explaining what (I thought) The Pi meant. And I think he was kidding too. 

We cool? 




Don't be mad


----------



## WildWon (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## The Pi (Jun 30, 2010)

I look a bit weird in this. plus it's DSi quality


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 30, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> By the way, I'm still straight








Ok, moderately recent pix from my modstation in Deep13:





Having a pipe.





Banning Hatsu dupe.





What I look like when I read your irate PM's.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 30, 2010)

ignor my crap in the background

i wish i hadnt shaved my nice beard

i look almost 15 now


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 30, 2010)

mthr2: MTHR SMASH!
mthr3: Also your face when contributing to the time capsule.


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> *Less Talk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

Veho, now this is a kickass picture!! much better then you on rocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also Linki, I must admit, that picture really radiates with creepiness! Love it!


EDIT:
This is the one to go with the Veho!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 30, 2010)

why does everyone pull faces?

for the lulz?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> why does everyone pull faces?
> 
> for the lulz?


Erm...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that's how most of us look in real life!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 30, 2010)

Veho looks like Ace Ventura.


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Veho, now this is a kickass picture!! much better then you on rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? 







...naaaah.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Well, I'd make a coc(k)tail "Sex With Veho on Rocky Beach"
That should please everybody!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 30, 2010)

and before you ask im straight


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

Well I don't see anything non-straight in that picture! So I don't even get it why you had to point it out!

Pink belt.....I have something like that (don't mind the shirt!)


Spoiler


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 30, 2010)

You're a bon-e-fide meterosexual Pong.





When the girls straightened my hair last year. My Standard Grade Study timetable is in the background


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

I SEE BOOBIES IN TONIS PICTURE!!

Ban him Mthr


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 30, 2010)

haha

im not a metro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thats how i look


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2010)

Okay. well here is a not creepy pic, because im so narcissistic and i love posting pictures.



Spoiler











So, as you've probably guessed, I'm going to be a bit more active on gbatemp nowww.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm surprised you know what they are, ifish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could've blurred them though Toni! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean, we have ifish on this forum!


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 30, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I'm surprised you know what they are, ifish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You not heard, he likes men now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I think they make a fine edition to the photo


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHUT UP DANNY!!

i don't like men 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lies and slander, i say


----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> BlueStar, I'm sorry, but you're just too slim to be Mario.
> Maybe try Luigi or something?




I just had to... 



Spoiler









OVER 9000 HOURS IN MS PAINT!


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 1, 2010)

You see, this is why I chose not to shave off my beard and just have a tash for it, it makes me look like a sex tourist (as I found out last time I did it in order to dress as Magnum PI)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

Snip snaps


----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Me with my twins


Twin Sai?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 1, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Man for some reason my back hurts
> 
> *snip



did you have surgery on your back or something?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I volunteered myself to be a science experiment so I can be part of the X-Men.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 1, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> scrtmstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no seriously, i've also had back problems and if it had worsened i'd needed that kind of surgery, where they cut open your back en correct your spine etc. Very creepy.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 1, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol I had spine surgery for scoliosis, I had a 45 degree angle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 >_<
That's a picture of it the first operation, the second one they included staples cause the dumbasses medical taped it shut and it got infected


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 1, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> scrtmstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've got a scoliosis to, although mines on 14-15 degrees. And since i've stopped growing, it won't get any bigger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



damn that was pretty big then. Good luck with recovering, I know how hard it is


----------



## Michishige (Jul 3, 2010)

Hmm... I see your spinal picture, and raise you one of my x-ray pictures!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2010)

Michishige: is that real?


----------



## Michishige (Jul 3, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Michishige: is that real?



Yup. It's real.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2010)

B-b-b-but how do you get that many screws and nails and all that in such a tiny spot?


----------



## Michishige (Jul 3, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> B-b-b-but how do you get that many screws and nails and all that in such a tiny spot?



My surgeon seemed more than happy to put them all in there after I had a rather nasty fall that caused me to crush my elbow joint into a million pieces.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, as long as it doesn't annoy you, I'm happy for you


----------



## Michishige (Jul 3, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Well, as long as it doesn't annoy you, I'm happy for you




It gets painful now and then, but I've got a huge sexy scar.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 3, 2010)

Michishige said:
			
		

> Ellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got a huge sexy scar too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My screws are real long but my rods are short, I like being "heavy metal"

My x-rays got destroyed by a hurricane years ago, sucks major balls.


----------



## DCG (Jul 3, 2010)

hmm, I'm still waiting till my graduation pictures get posted on the school site ...


----------



## Michishige (Jul 3, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> My x-rays got destroyed by a hurricane years ago, sucks major balls.



*shakes fist at hurricane*


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 3, 2010)

Michishige said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*kicks hurricane to Florida* That'll show you don't mess with Texas!

(Ugh... I hate texas XD)


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 3, 2010)

Does it ring when you pass the metal detector at airport ?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 3, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Does it ring when you pass the metal detector at airport ?



Mine does and it's awesome


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 3, 2010)

Don't forget to post pics as well as chat everyone.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2010)

For Dave:




There was no room in the train so we had to stand up. Of course I got the wonderful idea of trying to play Dante's Inferno while standing up. I failed. And for some reason my face looks really awkward on this one.

I can't seem to find the other pics my friends took of me while I was taking a nap in the train (standing up!).

EDIT: Oshi-


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 3, 2010)

Bloop


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 3, 2010)

That's better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 3, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> That's better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop talking and post a picture! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 XD


----------



## Michishige (Jul 3, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Does it ring when you pass the metal detector at airport ?




It actually doesn't, which is disappointing cause I could really use a pat-down once in a while.


I don't get much human contact.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 3, 2010)

Michishige said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't think half of us do.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 3, 2010)

X-ray of my spine:
(people with a weak tummy might want to skip this one)


Spoiler










just thought i'd post it, since some others did


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 3, 2010)

No-one here knows what I look like.


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 3, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> No-one here knows what I look like.


Well?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Here's a couple of pics of me in my favourite hat! lol











And one of me not!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Teehee, you look so tired Dave!
But oh so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow! For the 4th of July, I'll post pictures of me outside and doing bbq!


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 4, 2010)

Yay for Trolley \o/

Here is a pic of me 2 or 3 years ago at a party :


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

Bloopers


----------



## iFish (Jul 4, 2010)

Hitler was serious business.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Teehee, you look so tired Dave!
> But oh so cute
> 
> 
> ...



Very suave!  That's James Bond material right there!


----------



## miruki (Jul 4, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> okay thats not really me... but is it allowed?


You're such a show off, Costello. XDD

But I also want to show off!
My fiance (since Friday


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Congrats Miruki!


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 4, 2010)

That's some damned awesome hair on your fiancé FRIEND Miruki. LOVE IT!






SURPRISE BLIND JAMS!!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 4, 2010)

miruki said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miruki (Jul 4, 2010)

I wonder if anyone will see what I did there. :>


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

miruki said:
			
		

> I wonder if anyone will see what I did there. :>



Damn you, I never noticed that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 4, 2010)

miruki said:
			
		

> I wonder if anyone will see what I did there. :>


Sorry, what?


----------



## Goli (Jul 4, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> miruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not her fiance, it's her best friend, I think.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 4, 2010)

Edit for brain fart


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 4, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that was all she was referring to, then yes, I read that in the spoiler the first time I saw it.

Still nice hair though, and you say you need it dyeing *badly*?


----------



## iFish (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh :< i thought she was coming out about being lesbian. haha


----------



## Michishige (Jul 5, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Oh :< i thought she was coming out about being lesbian. haha



Since I don't want you to be disappointed...



*comes out as lesbian*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 5, 2010)

My "What did you just say to me" face






My "Are you sure you wanted to say that" face






And my "You definitely didn't want to say that" face











I need a haircut, I'm starting to look like a hippy! lol


----------



## Domination (Jul 5, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> My "What did you just say to me" face
> 
> My "Are you sure you wanted to say that" face
> 
> And my "You definitely didn't want to say that" face



FFS, that's weak, your "Are you sure you wanted to say that" face and your "You definitely didn't want to say that" face are pretty similar, more of just different angles.

Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 5, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My "That's it sunshine, let's 'ave it then" face!


----------



## iFish (Jul 5, 2010)

Dave, grow your hair like mine -.-"


----------



## h0ser81 (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's me and the mini-h0ser on the couch playing some New Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2010)

The natural history museum is awesome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















The "Home Alone / Jaws" crossover.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 5, 2010)

I've been looking for my long lost fish for ages! Since the pre-historic days!


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't think I've left this picture here... so here it is.




I'm the second from the right.
I can die happy because of that picture.


----------



## miruki (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey, who said I'm not lesbian? XD


----------



## iFish (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't know :/

Who said you are? owait... did i?


----------



## miruki (Jul 6, 2010)

You were disappoint that I wasn't, which implies that you think I'm not, well, I'm not excactly lesbian I guess, coz I just don't care about gender at all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to stay on topic, here, a pic of me in the morning without any makeup at all!


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 6, 2010)

I hesitated before posting this one, but heh. Here is a pic of me disguised like a woman 3 or 4 years ago :






An old lady in the bus thought that I was really a girl and called me Miss. My friends are still laughing for that


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 6, 2010)

To celebrate my 1000th post, I'm posting a picture of myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(taken today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> I hesitated before posting this one, but heh. Here is a pic of me disguised like a woman 3 or 4 years ago :


You looked very convincing, I must say.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 7, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that


----------



## Man18 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> For Dave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHORE


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 8, 2010)

miruki said:
			
		

> You were disappoint that I wasn't, which implies that you think I'm not, well, I'm not excactly lesbian I guess, coz I just don't care about gender at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lesbian or not, youre hell of a cute girl ???


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

'Nother pic:


Spoiler










I still think I look really young for my age.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> 'Nother pic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




You look as redheaded as that fox


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, rite?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 8, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> 'Nother pic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Firecrotch powers, GOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2010)

I bought this positively _flamboyant_ remote controlled winged monstrosity for $2 at the bargain bin at the toy store. (Couldn't help myself; I'm a sucker for RC stuff, _and it was only $2!_) It was at a 93% discount because it wouldn't charge. Turns out you just had to kinda tilt it to one side. 

This is my "unkempt mad scientist" look. And also my "too early in the morning" look. 







I think I'll call it Thunderwing Doomslayer.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 10, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> I think I'll call it Thunderwing Doomslayer.


The contraption or the look?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 11, 2010)

Me and my whipped cream:


Spoiler


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 11, 2010)

I thought whipped cream was something to eat


----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> I thought whipped cream was something to eat


Exactly


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 12, 2010)

RAAABBIIIEEESSSSSSSS!

*gets his gun*



Spoiler


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 12, 2010)

Balls


----------



## iFish (Jul 12, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> RAAABBIIIEEESSSSSSSS!
> 
> *gets his gun*
> 
> ...



You have really, really nice eyes


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 12, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> You have really, really nice eyes



And you double posted.


----------



## ufotrash (Jul 12, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Toni wanted me to take pictures outside, so I did
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aw, don't be embarrassed of having a pink DS...I kind of was at first when I got mine, but whatever I love mine now because it brings me epic joy despite it's deceptively girly demeanor! 






Picture taken a little after I first got the thing (so 2006?) haha, my roomie brought me out to get my very first manicure (my first moments of realizing I'm a girl and that I actually enjoy stupid things like that) and I got a color that matched my DS so I could be ultra nerdy about it...haha.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 12, 2010)

ufotrash said:
			
		

> Aw, don't be embarrassed of having a pink DS...I kind of was at first when I got mine, but whatever I love mine now because it brings me epic joy despite it's deceptively girly demeanor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha, that's awesome!
It's a cute picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I accepted the color of the DS after a while, I mean, I did "technically" kind of ask for it XD
My black one broke, so my dad was going to get me a new one and I distinctly told him, "Get me one that NO ONE else can claim as their own." I was hinting towards a silver or blue one cause in this area, not many have it. So he comes back from Christmas shopping and tells me, "I got you exactly what you asked for, you're gonna love this" He pulls it out and my jaw dropped in disbelief, he had decorated it by putting a Princess Toadstool skin on the top of it, all blinged out XD

I wasn't going to be ungrateful, it does the same thing any other color DS would do, despite my distaste, I'm not a "pink" girl, but I liked it after a while, haha


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, they're not of me but they are of a Temper!  Here's a couple of snaps of Hadrian!  We were on our way back from the shop after getting some supplies!  Note the awesome t-shirt he's wearing!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice captures, Dave!

Hadrian has some really rosy cheeks XD


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jul 13, 2010)

Is this one of those forums where the same users keep uploading pics of themselves? I thought it was like a one time thing. Or twice.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 13, 2010)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> Is this one of those forums where the same users keep uploading pics of themselves? I thought it was like a one time thing. Or twice.



I didn't know there was a bloody limit.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 13, 2010)

Just got a new camera this weekend. From the In-laws. Since the only pictures of WildToo have been taken from our ShittyCell® brand cell phones, they got us a 14.1 megapixel, panorama taking AwesomeAsFuck® brand cameras! Soooo, pics from that will be posted w/in the next few days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Well, they're not of me but they are of a Temper!  Here's a couple of snaps of Hadrian!  We were on our way back from the shop after getting some supplies!  Note the awesome t-shirt he's wearing!
> *pix snip'd*
> 
> I really gotta get my arse over the pond to see you crazy kids. Shit, i just want to visit the UK again in general... people would just be icing on the cake
> ...



I didn't know that either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah, no limit. Post whatever of yourself.
Hmm, that could be taken the wrong way.
Meh whatevs.

Post whatever of yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Much better.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 13, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I didn't know that either
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha, YAY!!
Hear that Toni? More pictures! XD

Hope to see what pictures come out of the new cam, WildWon


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 13, 2010)

Some old and funny (at least for me) pictures of me :

"Are you talking to me" head (3yrs. ago) :






Gangsta s**t (6 or 7yrs. ago):


----------



## Burton (Jul 13, 2010)

_Deleted by Burton

Reason: Too sexy for my Shirt_


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jul 15, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> sonknuck23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Easy, tiger. I wasn't being sarcastic, I was actually asking. I uploaded 2, and I stopped there 'cause I thought it was one of those "show your face" things, not like where you could post as many as you want.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 15, 2010)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha, I was calm, don't worry, there was no intentional hostility, I just wanted to use the word bloody like the Brits


----------



## Inunah (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't have a pic of myself right now. Here's a close approximation, if it'll work on here.






Just imagine glasses on that.

I'll find a pic when I'm reasonably rested and able to think more.


----------



## Paka (Jul 16, 2010)

Always great to put faces to names! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm new, but here are a couple more recent ones; at work and out fishing-


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 16, 2010)

how do you post a picture?,cause i dont know how


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 16, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> how do you post a picture?,cause i dont know how



Upload it on an image upload site and grab the jpg link, click on the picture icon in the reply box and paste the link into it.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 16, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imageshack is good


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 16, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GBAtemp is even better


----------



## iFish (Jul 17, 2010)

Paka said:
			
		

> Always great to put faces to names!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love fishing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too bad i never catch anything


----------



## evandixon (Jul 17, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> I love fishing


Is that why your username is ifish?

As for me, the following is all you get:


Spoiler














They're both a little bit old, but only by one or two years.


----------



## iFish (Jul 17, 2010)

i explained that before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My name is i fish. like i go fishing.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YOUR PICTURE IS TOO DARK!!


----------



## Sephi (Jul 17, 2010)

Spoiler



[titleon't open this spoiler]


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks for the info on how to post pictures and the link to image shack,here you go


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 17, 2010)

Paka said:
			
		

>


That's just plain heavenly right there. No jokes.

ok, pic..




Yeah, I got the car. Love it so much I even washed it, which is pretty much a first for me and cars.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 17, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> ok, pic..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could have sworn I saw this car on a very adorable commercial with hamsters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like it, can I ninja it?


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 17, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I could have sworn I saw this car on a very adorable commercial with hamsters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has flashing disco lights inside of it, we could go clubbing and be cool, or dope or whatever.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 17, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We could do that and all but then everyone in the club would wanna dance with the cool people.


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 17, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dance like a monkey on fire. So... ok.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't know why I haven't posted here. xD



Spoiler










DSi camera FTW.



Spoiler










DSi camera frames FTW.



Spoiler










Sterling by the light of his DS.



Spoiler










Me in my work uniform.


----------



## Alex221 (Jul 17, 2010)

and here's another pic of me IM JESUS XD


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 17, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> I dance like a monkey on fire. So... ok.



I'll make you look good, I can belly dance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although, I don't think you'll need my help at all


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 17, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> *car*



That's a Scion I presume?

Well, it looks nice, congrats on the car. And you got a free mthr with it! What a bargain!


----------



## iFish (Jul 17, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the nissan cube.

As long as he like it it's good.

Personally. i don't like it. but thats my opinion.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 17, 2010)

It actually looks like the Soul.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 17, 2010)

Can people please stop posting pics of themselves, I mean you don't have to prove that you're alive!

Also I'll NEVER post a picture of myself, I'm FAT, UGLY, and Disfigured! No need for people on the interwebs to post my horrid image of myself on youtube so I can be teased at worldwide! You heartless TEMPERS!!!


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 17, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it's a Nissan Cube, same sorta thing though. I kinda fell in love with those Scions too when they came out, the cube just pushed it over the top for me. It's my perfect car.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 17, 2010)

Removed Post said:
			
		

> *snip


Care to list the people that need plastic surgery? I have money to get it done if I am one of them.


----------



## smash_brew (Jul 17, 2010)

The commercial with the hamsters was for the kia soul not the cube.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 17, 2010)

Well at least I can admit that I'm ugly also, I don't exercise, I don't take care of my personally image! Besides why should I care how I look like?! It hadn't gotten me a job so yeah. Also I DID edit my post before someone had to take it off...


----------



## Sterling (Jul 17, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> *snipped*


*snipped*

EDIT: How many miles have you put on you car mthr?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 17, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> The commercial with the hamsters was for the kia soul not the cube.



Note: I said it kind of looked like the car with the cute hamsters.


----------



## Lushay (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh look my face.




Spoiler










Think i was playing Trauma Center 2 here.




Spoiler










Fun at the Apple store.





Spoiler










Here i was acting some kind of African.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 17, 2010)

^Hey, not every african plays djembé you know (I can't play it even if i'm african 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You have some strange stereotypes for a black guy (irony inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Lushay (Jul 17, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> ^Hey, not every african plays djembé you know (I can't play it even if i'm african
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, i am African...


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2010)

Me showing off my video game collection


Spoiler


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Me showing off my video game collection
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Ahh Sweet
Jet Force Gemini

thats a great N64 game


----------



## Daizu (Jul 18, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Me showing off my video game collection
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You win for having GunValkyrie.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 18, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Me showing off my video game collection
> 
> 
> Spoiler




You and Mike made it so neat!


----------



## Yumi (Jul 18, 2010)

Lushay said:
			
		

> Oh look my face.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Your face here reminds me of Dave Chappelle guy. x)

"some kind of African" Lawlz


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello Kitty. Also ignore the weird border. not sure what happened


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 18, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Me showing off my video game collection




I can't see your cat ears...


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone stole them on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I have a cat tail and no ears. Life is hard.
And had some cute ones too


----------



## iFish (Jul 20, 2010)

Me having a great time at the waterpark

On a trazan thingy 






On a Turtle. he was a tramp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









The boys in orange it both pictures are my cousins from isreal


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow, the cat-boy has many good N64 games.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2010)

The cat boy probably approves. Does he?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 23, 2010)

Me at an old cabin in my area. My mum was practicing some photography techniques.


Spoiler











@iFish: Cool turtle, dude.


----------



## imshortandrad (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## monkat (Jul 24, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> -snip-



I don't like your shoes. Just saying.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Wow, the cat-boy has many good N64 games.
> That's because the cat boy loves his N64
> 
> 
> ...


This message is cat boy approved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I still need a cat boy emoticon >.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jul 24, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck that shit. I think her shoes are the fucking best. Awesome.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 24, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> *pic*


ERM...BIT BRIGHT!

Also, I see the writing in the sand.


----------



## imshortandrad (Jul 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It was really dark so the flash made me pale and it was bright. xD

I didn't notice writing in the...dirt.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 24, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking about one of the other pictures. Definitely sand.


----------



## Dangy (Jul 24, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Baha, way to not lock your Photobucket.


----------



## imshortandrad (Jul 25, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I was talking about one of the other pictures. Definitely sand.




That makes more sense now.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 25, 2010)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shoe fetish much?!


----------



## mucus (Jul 26, 2010)

http://screensnapr.com/u/i/hz9mhu.png
fucking image thinger is broken so there's a link


----------



## Sephi (Jul 26, 2010)

edit: screensnapr sucks


----------



## iFish (Jul 27, 2010)

FEAST YOUR EYES ON THIS!!

....

No, not that >__<

THIS!!

-snip-
It's so big


----------



## Bowler67 (Jul 27, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> FEAST YOUR EYES ON THIS!!
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Not trying to flame here, but that is a very ugly/pointless/gross picture. I feel bad for that PS3 unit.


----------



## iFish (Jul 27, 2010)

Bowler67 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR SHARING!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is not flaming at all. calling somebody ugly is obviously a fucking compliment.

If you think it's flaming. don't post it


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jul 27, 2010)

this was taken about a year ago.


----------



## 777kidis777 (Jul 28, 2010)

Uhm,






Yeah. >.


----------



## liquidnumb (Jul 28, 2010)

Halloween 2009.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm too much of a sissy to show my pics. Maybe later.


----------



## miruki (Jul 29, 2010)

Spoiler











Had a fotoshooting for some magazine yesterday... got awesome make up by that lovely, awesome make up artist! So I took a crappy sneak pic with my cellphone.. XD Hopefully I'll get the pictures from the shooting in the next few days!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 29, 2010)

miruki said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prowler (Jul 29, 2010)

.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2010)

More WildWon and possibly WildToo pics to come in the near future. Been having some camwhore feelings lately. Need to put my face online again.



			
				Slyakin said:
			
		

> I'm too much of a sissy to show my pics. Maybe later.
> 
> Isn't that the 2nd or 3rd time you've mentioned about wanting to post a pic... but haven't actually posted? Nike already commanded!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmmm my pic is too ugly for me to post...really I'm trying to post it and all I get is an error.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2010)

Alright, well, i found a couple of quick pics you guys haven't seen.

First up is from Father's Day. I just love the red wall behind us. The colors worked out great. (my mom took the picture)





And this one is from his baptism day. I love the pimp look he has going on. He's gonna be a lady killer. (either as a player, or as a serial killer... i can't tell which, yet.)





@CannonBeat: Try imgur.com - that's what i use as an image host. it's quick, simple and even has a decent online editor (i use it for quick rotates and cropping).


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 29, 2010)

so ure the little one on the right then

from u way u worded it "(my mom took the picture)" sound like its followed by and my father holding me


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> so ure the little one on the right then
> 
> from u way u worded it "(my mom took the picture)" sound like its followed by and my father holding me



That's a massively assumptive addition to that sentence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And no, i'm holding my kid. I've posted myself maybe times before in here. My pops really doesn't look like me (or have any piercings, let alone gauged ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2010)

Found you very quickly. Diagonal right directly off the college name box, yes?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

Pong the Goth


----------



## The Pi (Jul 30, 2010)

Pong is hot


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 30, 2010)

What the fuuu was I thinking.


----------



## iFish (Jul 30, 2010)

iThought pong was a nerd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And a he's still an iPad killer


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 30, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> iThought pong was a nerd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nerds *are* sexy.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WildWon (Jul 30, 2010)

Hah wow pong. That's nothing that i thought you looked like. I thought you were a little sackboy looking thing with a link fetish. However, i always assume people look like their avatar until i'm proven wrong.

15 years on the internet, and i still haven't figured out that people don't look like their avatar.

ps- ASCII METAL!!  \m/ ( ._.) \m/


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 30, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Hah wow pong. That's nothing that i thought you looked like. I thought you were a little sackboy looking thing with a link fetish. However, i always assume people look like their avatar until i'm proven wrong.
> 
> 15 years on the internet, and i still haven't figured out that people don't look like their avatar.
> 
> ps- ASCII METAL!!  \m/ ( ._.) \m/




Well... I can do Teresa's glare when I'm angry >_>
I'll post a picture tomorrow or so to show


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2010)

Awww
such lovely comments


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> However, i always assume people look like their avatar until i'm proven wrong.






?  


But yeah, me too.


----------



## iFish (Jul 30, 2010)

So... am i a big orange pianta from super mario sunshine?!?!


----------



## Thoob (Jul 30, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> So... am i a big orange pianta from super mario sunshine?!?!


Yes you are.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 30, 2010)

miruki said:
			
		

> Had a fotoshooting for some magazine yesterday... got awesome make up by that lovely, awesome make up artist! So I took a crappy sneak pic with my cellphone.. XD Hopefully I'll get the pictures from the shooting in the next few days!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Fudge (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## The Pi (Jul 31, 2010)

I love the DSi camera.



Spoiler


----------



## miruki (Jul 31, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> miruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Had a fotoshooting for some magazine yesterday... got awesome make up by that lovely, awesome make up artist! So I took a crappy sneak pic with my cellphone.. XD Hopefully I'll get the pictures from the shooting in the next few days!


----------



## VashTS (Jul 31, 2010)

Thats Tose behind me.  His name is Toeseph (Joseph, but with a T, Toey for short), but today he is spanish so its Tose (image Jose, but with a T).


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 1, 2010)

A picture of me from the show in Vermont a couple weeks back:



Yes, I am wearing a crazy Sombrero and Sunglasses


----------



## Sephi (Aug 2, 2010)

There is purple in my hair now.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> There is purple in my hair now.


haha
do a face shot
u look like me hahaha


----------



## Sephi (Aug 3, 2010)

Here is a previous pic, I'd take a new pic but the light in my room makes me look awful



Spoiler



[title:]


----------



## monkat (Aug 3, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> Thats Tose behind me.  His name is Toeseph (Joseph, but with a T, Toey for short), but today he is spanish so its Tose (image Jose, but with a T).



I love how your entire post is about your...cat?


----------



## WildWon (Aug 3, 2010)

@Sephi- KILLER FUCKING HAIR! I love it. How'd you get it that killer color? (both Wife® & Myself want to know... and maybe do similar >_>)

@Pong- Holy shit you've got killer eyes. The black hair prolly helps with that.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 3, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> @Sephi- KILLER FUCKING HAIR! I love it. How'd you get it that killer color? (both Wife® & Myself want to know... and maybe do similar >_>)


I got it done in a cosmetology class, I let someone use me for part of their final.

Process involves some bleaching, and then adding this stuff http://www.pravana.com/v2/vis/products/chromasilk_vivids.php

the color is really quite bright, even better looking in sunlight.


----------



## ether2802 (Aug 3, 2010)

Me holding my son, and a monkey......I forgot wich one is the monkey and wich is my son...!!


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 3, 2010)

My lips are a little chapped here.

I'm at the Nintendo World Store on a DSi XL in this photo!


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 3, 2010)

Old pic, but here is my noble amassment of hats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









gentlemen.

also, sephi = pong. it are true.


----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 3, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> @Pong- Holy shit you've got killer eyes. The black hair prolly helps with that.


Pong's eyes are like that even with his normal haircolour. They are a stunning shade of blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Anyways, here's a crap pic of me


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 5, 2010)

I haven't posted a new pic of myself lately...


Spoiler










BTW, Thats my grandmas horse.


----------



## Madridi (Aug 6, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Old pic, but here is my noble amassment of hats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, you look like Chad Michael Murray! (or whatever his name is)


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Aug 7, 2010)

grew my hair out for 4 months, this was thanksgiving last year





felt good this mornin so took a random picture of my back

I know I look nothing like Arnold


----------



## monkat (Aug 7, 2010)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> felt good this mornin so took a random picture of my back



Next time you do that, try to do two things:

1. Try a forum that isn't 90% male.

2. Next time you try to look attractive, try venturing away from the toilet


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 7, 2010)

So many new faces. Like. Literally.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 7, 2010)

Ain't I lovely? (:



Spoiler


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 7, 2010)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

>


*swoons*


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 7, 2010)

Just at best buy Trying out photobooth.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 8, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Just at best buy Trying out photobooth.


Photobooth win!


----------



## Chaosruler (Aug 8, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Me showing off my video game collection
> -snipp'ed-


For some very weird reason I feel a large jealousy & hatred towards you now :|
I am trying to get a picture of me in about 14-days ago so I can show you the scariest comparison ever
Worst then trying to compare LinkiBoy and Vidboy10


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 9, 2010)

^Awesome dude


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 9, 2010)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> felt good this mornin so took a random picture of my back
> 
> I know I look nothing like Arnold




*Quietly goes to happy place*


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 9, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> ^Awesome dude


Are you talking about me?


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 9, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> *Quietly goes to happy place*


You and the entire female/gay community of GBATemp

Enjoy this pic of me for laughs!


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Aug 9, 2010)

Spoiler











Me and my kitty!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 9, 2010)

Crimsonclaw111 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm wearing the same T-shirt right now.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 10, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Enjoy this pic of me for laughs!
> 
> *snip*



You don't know how much this turns me on.


----------



## redact (Aug 10, 2010)

i opened this page to a male in a bikini
it was nfsw ;-;


----------



## Yumi (Aug 10, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was hilarious.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Crimsonclaw111 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look like ifish.


----------



## Chaosruler (Aug 10, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Crimsonclaw111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_- and you are the one to judge?
Don't make people with kitties (including THE CAT) cry like that, that is mean mean
/me slaps Proto in a female way/gay way


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't help it, the picture just reminded me of ifish.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 10, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> And this one is from his baptism day. I love the pimp look he has going on. He's gonna be a lady killer. (either as a player, or as a serial killer... i can't tell which, yet.)


WildTwo!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



only thing missing is the BEARD OF DOOM!!  u.u


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2010)

If you were ever thinking to yourself, "hey I wonder what the cat boy looks like after 2 months of not shaving?"
Well here you go.
It's a surprise picture Mike took of me and him yesterday.


Spoiler










The good news is, I finally shaved today because Mike wants to take me out on a date and I want to look cute.
This is the best picture I can get of me without my horrible picture taking skills getting in the way


Spoiler










Yeah there is a mess behind me, I had a yard sale and all the shit that didn't sell ended up in the computer room


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yearbook Yourself nonsense:


Spoiler


----------



## Goli (Aug 10, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Yearbook Yourself nonsense:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That... is so creepy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

---posts merged---


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 11, 2010)

I've also got my Lady Gaga Heartbeats headphones in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the shirt says "I Love the Smurfs" in french.


----------



## amptor (Aug 11, 2010)

I shan't post my photo on gbatemp :3


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

amptor said:
			
		

> I shan't post my photo on gbatemp :3


why you teasin


----------



## miruki (Aug 11, 2010)

I recently dyed my hair brown. Now I look normal. Like, really normal. I miss the colours. ;_;






But I need to apply for some jobs so I need to look like serious business and all. XD Also: No need to redye my hair every two weeks, omg.. XD

Some more pics, because I had a chance to get some pics off of my cam. (My netbook broke down 2 weeks ago, so I can't do much shit right now ;__



Spoiler



A better view of the brownness of my hair:





and two of me being still colourful:










Also: I totally love this trashy "I'm too lazy to dress up properly so I'll go and buy my cigs like this at 2am"-clothes


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 11, 2010)

Honestly... I LOVE YOUUUUUR HAIR IN BROWN!!!!


----------



## miruki (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not like I dislike it or anything.. I just look so very innocent and like 5 years younger and and.. normal. XD Also, annoying thing about a normal haircolour: You get hit on on the streets by annoying asshole macho dudes.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 11, 2010)

Holiday photos from last week in Portugal and my previous holiday back in April, I can't believe I am actually going to post these ;_;



Spoiler: April

















Spoiler: July


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 11, 2010)

the last image looks like your in a 90's KFC commercial


----------



## WildWon (Aug 11, 2010)

@Catboy- You guys are so cute!! Maybe it's just due to name sake... maybe it's the ever changing hair (head and facial), but when you talk about you two (or post photos) you remind me of two friends of mine, Mikey & Joey. They're actually getting married in a few weeks (well, having a ceremony... stupid fucking Pennsylvania and their 'laws'... another rant for another time.) and i can't wait to see 'em! (they live in one of the Carolinas now, but they used to live in central PA)

@miruki- Ok, so as much as i adored the colored hair, you look really good with the 'natural colors' too. Keep stayin' cute!
(hmm... that probably sounds a lot creepier than i mean it to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## DCG (Aug 11, 2010)

that does sound creepy


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> @Catboy- You guys are so cute!! Maybe it's just due to name sake... maybe it's the ever changing hair (head and facial), but when you talk about you two (or post photos) you remind me of two friends of mine, Mikey & Joey. They're actually getting married in a few weeks (well, having a ceremony... stupid fucking Pennsylvania and their 'laws'... another rant for another time.) and i can't wait to see 'em! (they live in one of the Carolinas now, but they used to live in central PA)


Thanks WildWon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope Mikey and Joey are one day able to fully marry. Right now the only main reason I am still in Massachusetts is because Mike and I can get married here


----------



## miruki (Aug 11, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> @miruki- Ok, so as much as i adored the colored hair, you look really good with the 'natural colors' too. Keep stayin' cute!
> (hmm... that probably sounds a lot creepier than i mean it to be
> 
> 
> ...


I've been on the intarwebs for over ten years and that's definitely one of the least creepiest things someone told me, so no worries. XD and thank you!


----------



## dice (Aug 11, 2010)

I think brown suits you miru. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And luke, you need to scrowl more (gotta intimidate the rowdy members on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 12, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> I think brown suits you miru.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard that was your position. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, your hair looks good either coloured or brown, miruki.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 12, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> So... am i a big orange pianta from super mario sunshine?!?!


I guess so xD and Veho is a creepy person stalking people in the night carrying a large knife


----------



## amptor (Aug 12, 2010)

LMAO I feel like I had been spikeyed:

This post has been removed by a moderator.
Reason: This thread's for pictures! Not for talking about not posting them > 

but ya.. people on gbatemp annoy me too much to post personal photos is the main thing.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Aug 12, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Crimsonclaw111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got a problem, ProtoKun7?  We can settle this via a duel of epic proportions.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plus, you made my kitty weep!


----------



## luke_c (Aug 12, 2010)

This pic came out of nowhere and I only had time for a half smile, the other one is worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (No way am I posting that!)
I can't see this ending well


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 12, 2010)

Aren't you precious?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 12, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Holiday photos from last week in Portugal and my previous holiday back in April, I can't believe I am actually going to post these ;_;
> snippy


Wait a minute, I always thought you had blonde hair... Did you colour it or had your hair just not darkened yet?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 17, 2010)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> Me holding my son, and a monkey......I forgot wich one is the monkey and wich is my son...!!


Good luck with fatherhood.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 17, 2010)

This is me. I look younger than I am


----------



## Eighteen (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't have any pictures right now exept my avatar atm.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 19, 2010)

Time for a new photo. I dyed my hair by the way. ^^



Spoiler


----------



## WildWon (Aug 19, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> I think brown suits you miru.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a pick-up line?

Wakka wakka.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 19, 2010)

I must keep my identity a secret  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..................................


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 19, 2010)

Its Jamstruth, bringing you a new random pic of him off facebook every so often


----------



## Gore (Aug 19, 2010)

http://imgur.com/TQZSs.jpg
pic I just took as an excuse to say




			
				Alex221 said:
			
		

> http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/182/alexblue.jpg[img][/quote]
> please stop posting this i've seen it like 3 times already take a new picture if you wanna show more of you
> [url=http://gbatemp.net/t47664-temper-pics?view=findpost&p=3027900]http://gbatemp.net/t47664-temper-pics?view...t&p=3027900[/url]


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 19, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Its Jamstruth, bringing you a new random pic of him off facebook every so often


Wait you're a dude!

Sorry if that offends you


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 19, 2010)

Jamstruth just has an odd fetish for anime cat girls.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 19, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Wait you're a dude!
> 
> Sorry if that offends you
> 
> ...


Actually, not really. They look cute and all but it isn't a fetish.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 20, 2010)

Me on the awesomeness that is the Buffalo River:


----------



## Goli (Aug 20, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Me on the awesomeness that is the Buffalo River:


You don't look 15.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 20, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. That was also stated approximately 3 other times in this very thread.


----------



## Beige (Aug 20, 2010)

I currently don't have a really good picture of me with my current purple hair, so here is a picture of me assembling a desk.






And a picture of me when I was blonde for a while.  It was late at night in the winter.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 22, 2010)

My face when I don't see PG and my face when I see ifish.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 22, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> My face when I don't see PG and my face when I see ifish.


That's mean lol


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 22, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that's Gaydrian.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 22, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> My face when I don't see PG and my face when I see ifish.



Awwwww


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 22, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> My face when I don't see PG and my face when I see ifish.


Hey man, no sippy cocks in this thread, or whatever you guys call it...


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 22, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Hey man, no sippy cocks in this thread, or whatever you guys call it...


----------



## monkat (Aug 22, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolwut?


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 22, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> I'm gonna listen and I want to hear a *pissy strop* from someone otherwise I'll force myself on and do it myself.


Oh, nvm, I spelled it wrong, LOL


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 22, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How Freudian.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 22, 2010)

Or Freudrian?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 23, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> My face when I don't see PG and my face when I see ifish.


You look like Christian Chandler.


----------



## Gore (Aug 23, 2010)

me b4 school trying to look cute for GP.


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Aug 23, 2010)

_It's what's for breakfast._


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 24, 2010)

Looking stellar as always veho.  

Fun vacation pic:


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 24, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Looking stellar as always veho.
> 
> Fun vacation pic:
> 
> *snip*


I'm guessing you're the little one? Jk, nice pic. I like it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> me b4 school trying to look cute for GP.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


me likey


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 25, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also: 800th post!


----------



## .psyched (Aug 25, 2010)

One terribly lame pic from a while ago with a terribly lame camera. I was bored. Thought of this as a kind of formality. 


Spoiler


----------



## iFish (Aug 27, 2010)

Really shitty picture after A REALLY SHITY HAIR CUT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









But that is my favorite screw driver ^__^


----------



## bnwchbammer (Aug 27, 2010)

Shit, son.
Hah, took the picture for the lulz.
I found those glasses in my English class, figured I'd keep them.
Lookin badass as hell, I know.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 27, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Really shitty picture after A REALLY SHITY HAIR CUT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap.
You look different.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 28, 2010)

Just token from 15 mins ago.


Spoiler


----------



## iFish (Aug 28, 2010)

Just taken now. with my glasses


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 28, 2010)

^LOL

short hair.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 28, 2010)

Me at a local rec center. Was having a good time playing ping-pong with a bunch of friends. My brother wanted to test his iPhone 4 cam so I mocked him for a pic.

His hat, Beats, and (due to lack of drumsticks) air sticks:


Spoiler











EDIT: Yes, the retard face was on purpose.


----------



## Issac (Aug 28, 2010)

.psyched said:
			
		

> One terribly lame pic from a while ago with a terribly lame camera. Go ahead and laugh. And I was bored. Thought of this as a kind of formality.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Why laugh at this? Looks good, though sure the quality isn't the best ^^


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 28, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> .psyched said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must not understand girls.

1: Laugh at me, I'm sooo ugly! (expects you to say otherwise
2: omg ur hawt
1: (she now controls your life)

Girls, serious business.


----------



## Issac (Aug 28, 2010)

I do know... but rules doesn't always apply online... and she was speaking truth that it was a lame camera. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I do understand women.. been in a relationship with one for almost 5 years now.


----------



## .psyched (Aug 29, 2010)

No no no. That was just a joke. I wasn't expecting anybody to say the contrary. Crap, I knew it was a bad idea >.< And well, the first "terribly" was just there so it would go well with the second part x3
But still, thanks =D

EDIT: I edited off that part, just in case =p


----------



## iFish (Aug 29, 2010)

omg ur hot. /creepykidoverinternet







Nah.... that is a bad camera, but why say the picture is lame? it's just a 'normal' pose/picture

You should eventually post more (not trying to be creepy)


----------



## .psyched (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah well, why not, once I'm more popular on the forum, maybe. x3
Because, Now I've noticed most of the people who post here has thousands of posts o.O


----------



## OSW (Aug 29, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> You should eventually post more (not trying to be creepy)



LMAO. biggest creep ever ifish


----------



## iFish (Aug 29, 2010)

.psyched said:
			
		

> Yeah well, why not, once I'm more popular on the forum, maybe. x3
> Because, Now I've noticed most of the people who post here has thousands of posts o.O
> Post count does not make a difference
> 
> ...



inorite


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 29, 2010)

iFish=Creeper.

He stalks me every day.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2010)

Number one super guy!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 29, 2010)

Now that's sexy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Now that's sexy



Yeah but I need a hair cut... oh damnit, you mean the stuffed toy didn't you! lol


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 29, 2010)

.psyched said:
			
		

> One terribly lame pic from a while ago with a terribly lame camera. I was bored. Thought of this as a kind of formality.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You're really beautiful!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 29, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Yeah but I need a hair cut... oh damnit, you mean the stuffed toy didn't you! lol



Did I?


----------



## .psyched (Aug 29, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The stuffed toy is cute 8D

And thanks, Gaydrian =3


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Did I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And what about me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 29, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Well thank you!



Teehee, the truth is spoken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm posting new pics tomorrow.


----------



## .psyched (Aug 29, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> .psyched said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your haircut is nice. It fits you, anyway =p


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2010)

.psyched said:
			
		

> Your haircut is nice. It fits you, anyway =p



That's better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol  Thanks!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 29, 2010)

.psyched said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Seriously though, you look adorable.





Spoiler



So, where in France do you live, actually? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 29, 2010)

LEAVE HER ALONE NATHAN!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 29, 2010)

Never.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2010)

.psyched said:
			
		

> One terribly lame pic from a while ago with a terribly lame camera. I was bored. Thought of this as a kind of formality.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


wooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-----------------------------
A pic of me I just took w/ my cellphone, crap quality and really big, no those are not apple earphones. This pic also features part of my terribly messy (just like the rest of the house) basement.


Spoiler










Edit: you can actually see the wire that came out from my earphones at the bottom of the pic lol, it's pretty bad, you only see a bit of it


Spoiler: a better pic of my earphones










Edit Edit: 450 posts


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Never.


Right lets do this like men!

Postcount battle!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

You know my spamming capabilities! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, .psyched, post more pics because you're really beautiful


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

I challenge you to beat mine by the end of the week.


*waits for a suspension*


----------



## princeEyeless (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm available..


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 31, 2010)

wow, seems a new celebrity is rising in the temp... hmmm...


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

Me and my daughter a couple of months back, losing my chops slowly.



			
				Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> wow, seems a new celebrity is rising in the temp... hmmm...


PG or GTFO!


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 31, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> Me and my daughter a couple of months back, losing my chops slowly.


Your daughter is adorable.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can be just as adorable, look 



Spoiler


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 1, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Me and my daughter a couple of months back, losing my chops slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this picture, she's the second most adorable child I have ever seen.
My niece comes first, sorry H.

And no, I don't think Shinigami was talking about me.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 2, 2010)

Spoiler











Me. I'm a tad tired in this pic...


----------



## env (Sep 2, 2010)

Me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



removed! hah


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 2, 2010)

Very brave to post in a forum where 90% are Caucasian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Gaydrian said:
			
		

>


You're daughter is... very beautiful


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 2, 2010)

env said:
			
		

> Me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You look like someone just water gunned you with hot water.

@Infinite Zero
Eh, actually, I see more people from Singapore and the Philippines, I'm not Caucasian though.
Yeah, H and his daughter look quite alike.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2010)

I just took this picture a few minutes ago. This is one of the rare times when I am able to take a clear picture of myself


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 2, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I just took this picture a few minutes ago. This is one of the rare times when I am able to take a clear picture of myself
> *snip*


Can I have your computer? K thanks. Oh and your PS3 and games.

Aha, just kidding. Nice picture. I like your outfit.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The computer is a piece of crap, lol so if it gets stolen there is hope for a new one!

And thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a date with Mike later and I felt like dressing all Goth this time.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 2, 2010)

Coffee, I wubs j00. Fuck you, midterms, fuuuck you. SO cheesy. I need sleep. V_V

Also, classic Hulk shirt.


----------



## dice (Sep 2, 2010)

I love how you have the same expression in every pic.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 2, 2010)

I just expect him to shout "THIS IS SPARTAAAAAA".


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 2, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> I love how you have the same expression in every pic.


Yea, just woke up then after an 11pm class the night before and my roomie decided to get smart and sneak around with a camera... the fuck.


----------



## Issac (Sep 2, 2010)

Maybe it's time for me to post something "new"... though this is quite old and i look drunk/high... and have a mini beard...


Spoiler


----------



## Gore (Sep 3, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Very brave to post in a forum where 90% are Caucasian


mfw I'm white


Spoiler








yes, yes it is an adventure shirt and yes it is che guevara


----------



## iFish (Sep 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I just took this picture a few minutes ago. This is one of the rare times when I am able to take a clear picture of myself


That's one cat boy I'm not gonnna mess with/. he may bust my noes


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2010)

Me seeing the Wii section full of crap. Done with crappy second camera.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 4, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I nearly broke a kid's arm once


----------



## VashTS (Sep 4, 2010)

i mean this with respect 

cat boy...that is the gayest outfit i have ever seen.  you should win an award for that.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 4, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> i mean this with respect
> 
> cat boy...that is the gayest outfit i have ever seen.  you should win an award for that.


If someone has an award for it, please give


----------



## The Pi (Sep 4, 2010)

My reaction to cat boys photo




I need a haircut


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 5, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> My reaction to cat boys photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a haircut?
You saw my photo, I need a haircut


----------



## monkat (Sep 5, 2010)

Cat boy...for some reason, that's exactly what I always imagined you looking like *wink wink*

And because I felt bad posting in this thread without a recent picture, I took one now. 



Spoiler











I'm not sure what it looks like cuz the flash burned my retinas.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 5, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Cat boy...for some reason, that's exactly what I always imagined you looking like *wink wink*
> 
> And because I felt bad posting in this thread without a recent picture, I took one now.
> 
> ...




Has this thread just turned into one of those fabled gay-pick-up-public-toilets?







Someone call George Michael...


----------



## monkat (Sep 5, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Has this thread just turned into one of those fabled gay-pick-up-public-toilets?



Pft. I wish.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 5, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Would that then mean that one of you could be an undercover cop soliciting?


----------



## iFish (Sep 5, 2010)

Monkat needs to wear a shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also






Really blurry for some odd reason


----------



## monkat (Sep 5, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Monkat needs to wear a shit



But shit stinks!

Seriously, though, clothes are over rated. I spend all day in clothes at work, the moment I get to my room I'm nude till I get dressed for work the next day.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 5, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Seriously, though, clothes are over rated. I spend all day in clothes at work, the moment I get to my room I'm nude till I get dressed for work the next day.




In the southern hemisphere clothes are not so overrated at the moment.

It is damn cold here... *Brrrr* 

Huzzah for wooley jackets.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Sep 5, 2010)

Old one but not as scary as some of my recent photos.....


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 5, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Where some shit, monkat! XD

I agree about clothes being overrated though.
The long hair suits you though


----------



## monkat (Sep 5, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I agree about clothes being overrated though.
> The long hair suits you though



Why thank you - can't wait to see you at the next nudist meeting.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 5, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Why thank you - can't wait to see you at the next nudist meeting.



I'll probably take a picture today while I'm grilling for the barbecue, fully clothed of course


----------



## monkat (Sep 5, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> fully clothed of course


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 5, 2010)

Enjoy this picture of me and some of my friends. IN SOFT FILTER!!





I love the glow filter on Photobooth. it makes me look effeminate and makes my friend spontanteously have make-up for a split second


----------



## funkymonster (Sep 5, 2010)

..............


----------



## funkymonster (Sep 5, 2010)

princeEyeless said:
			
		

> I'm available..








 Love the sign. Reminds me of when I put, "Who wants to adopt me?" in my FB status and my ex's mom liked it. I think she was trying to tell me something.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 6, 2010)

Had a picture up of me today, but it wasn't very flattering, so here's an old picture of me a few months ago until I take a new one tomorrow.


----------



## monkat (Sep 6, 2010)

You have a shadow covering the bottom half of your face, so you look like Bill Cosby. Just sayin.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 6, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> You have a shadow covering the bottom half of your face, so you look like Bill Cosby. Just sayin.



I'm not sure how to take that.

It's not much of a shadow, it's my head tilted while the camera's flashing.
I have other pictures in this thread that says I don't look like him the majority of the time.


----------



## monkat (Sep 6, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no, no! I'm not making an insult or anything. I've seen other pictures of you before, and you look great, just this one isn't too flattering xD!


----------



## iFish (Sep 6, 2010)

lessthenfour


----------



## monkat (Sep 6, 2010)

^

New gang symbol.


----------



## saxamo (Sep 6, 2010)

yeah fascinating

ok so i had a weekend with these glasses here:


Spoiler













Spoiler











im that sketchy buzziway u see lurking in ur parks in flip flops


----------



## monkat (Sep 6, 2010)

You should shave.


----------



## iFish (Sep 6, 2010)

I call drug dealer


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Had a picture up of me today, but it wasn't very flattering, so here's an old picture of me a few months ago until I take a new one tomorrow.
> 
> *snip*


You're my new best friend!!!! Pink Panther is awesome!!


----------



## iFish (Sep 6, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheating on me now?

Again, We're through!


----------



## funkymonster (Sep 6, 2010)

saxamo looks like he's gonna take a purse and then bust a cap in your ass.

Btw, pretty leg you got there.


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## monkat (Sep 6, 2010)

Such a disapproving face...


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 6, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> lessthenfour
> 
> *snip*


I love that pic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## funkymonster (Sep 6, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> Spoiler



You resemble your avatar pretty well.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 6, 2010)

THIS IS A CHALLENGE PIC
SECRET SAUCE - PIX NAO OR YOU A WUSS


----------



## iFish (Sep 6, 2010)

BEAT THIS MTHRNITE!!






Pinter > Weights


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 6, 2010)

goway kid yabotha me


----------



## secretsauce (Sep 6, 2010)

happy mthr? >


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 6, 2010)

secretsauce said:
			
		

> happy mthr? >


YES!


----------



## redact (Sep 6, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> secretsauce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how happy?


----------



## secretsauce (Sep 6, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> secretsauce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 good, putting that picture up killed 87 seals, and a small child


----------



## monkat (Sep 6, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> PIX NAO OR YOU A WUSS



A WUSS?! OH FUCK YOU! IT IS ON!



Spoiler











You're lucky - I remembered nudity is against the rules.

By the way, I did this before I knew that secret sauce was a person. Now I am quite ashamed. Regardless, I win by default because ONE of us still has our hair!


----------



## iFish (Sep 6, 2010)

^ looking good bro


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 6, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a bit more lean than what I thought, but still look good


----------



## monkat (Sep 6, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> You're a bit more lean than what I thought, but still look good



inorite?

I can only afford about 1000 calories per day if that, while I burn ~2300 - not being lean is kinda tough :-/


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 6, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have that problem too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I keep trying to gain more weight, but it doesn't quite work that way with high metabolism.


----------



## Bunie (Sep 6, 2010)

Ancient Pic of the Bunbunz! 2 years old. no cam to take a new one


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 6, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good on ya bro! You are one caveman lookin muh fucka! and yes, that is a compliment.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2010)

The photo for my political campaign propaganda posters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









And also an obligatory posing hooligan style shot!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 7, 2010)

*clears throat and bats eyelashes* Hey there Dave, how you doin?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> *clears throat and bats eyelashes* Hey there Dave, how you doin?



How about this obligatory hooligan style shot?



Spoiler


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 7, 2010)

Haha, that makes you cute


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 7, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>


Such a welcoming face


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 7, 2010)

Time I put some proper pictures.

Me at my friend's house. I'm on the right.



Spoiler











Me eating ramen. At my friend's house. I'm still on the right.



Spoiler











My hair was disgusting that day from having slept over my friend's house and not showered that day, so my bad. It's usually better looking.

Fuck I'm such a girl.

Yes I'm an ugly bastard.


----------



## monkat (Sep 7, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Yes I'm an ugly bastard.



Flex in a speedo in the mirror and take a picture.

Worked for me.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 7, 2010)

Actually, you don't look bad at all.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 7, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Haha, that makes you cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It helps keep the Jehovah's Witness' away from my door. lol


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 7, 2010)

This is me bored as hell well I wait for my boy friend to get out of work




I am so bored I have spent most of the day trying random things to get itouch to work on the M3 Real again >.< 
Damn I wish someone would call me for a job


----------



## monkat (Sep 7, 2010)

Are you....wearing eyeliner?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 7, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Are you....wearing eyeliner?


No.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 7, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For fuck's sake it's called guyliner. Get it right monkat!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 7, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Flex in a speedo in the mirror and take a picture.
> 
> Worked for me.




Well, it got you kicked out of Scott-105's thread. If you call this working, well then, _yes_!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 7, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still not wearing any though


----------



## monkat (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey, no worries! I believe you, and I'm pretty hard to convince.

This reminds me of the time my girlfriend put makeup on me. I am the ugliest bearded woman in the world.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 7, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Hey, no worries! I believe you, and I'm pretty hard to convince.
> 
> This reminds me of the time my girlfriend put makeup on me. I am the ugliest bearded woman in the world.


That's honestly a strange image I do and don't want to see


----------



## monkat (Sep 7, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then you really don't want to know that if you wear the right kind of bra and put a shirt over it, it looks like you have boobs.

...I think my girlfriend has a fetish for crossdressing, now that I think of it.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 7, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, here I thought socks could do that alone.

You know I think your girl friend just might have a fetish for crossdressers...odd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: Follow up on my previous post: Would you look at the time, it's close to 22:00, woot! Mike is going to be home soon!


----------



## Choumaru (Sep 7, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> This is me bored as hell well I wait for my boy friend to get out of work
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ah a girl!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 7, 2010)

@Guild: I used to have hair like you. Up until a little more than a year ago, when I decided it got annoying to have to wash all of it.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Sep 7, 2010)

Sup brahs, I return. Mirin the veins on my adonis belt?



Spoiler


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 7, 2010)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> Spoiler



inb4 *swoon*

Wait a second...

*swoons*


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 7, 2010)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> Sup brahs, I return. Mirin the veins on my adonis belt?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler








 *faints*


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 8, 2010)

Me and my 'phones.


Spoiler











@The Cat Boy: You look like Link Neal (on the right).


Spoiler









]


----------



## miruki (Sep 10, 2010)

The lil one and me at the beach and stuff.


----------



## Issac (Sep 10, 2010)

you're soo cute


----------



## monkat (Sep 10, 2010)

you have an amazing camera


----------



## miruki (Sep 10, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> you have an amazing camera


Naah, I wish I had... but for now I have to stick with semi-amazing photo editing skills, haha.


----------



## Frogman (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry- No pic for you


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 12, 2010)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> Sup brahs, I return. Mirin the veins on my adonis belt?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




*faints*

*wakes up, open eyes, pic is still visible*

*faints again*


----------



## Goli (Sep 12, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Time I put some proper pictures.
> 
> Me at my friend's house. I'm on the right.
> 
> ...


You look pretty different than what I imagined you to look like.
And no you're not such a girl, I am. Ask Martin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## monkat (Sep 12, 2010)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> snip



Call it calling the kettle black, but you should do something with your hair. Your gender is not very apparent. Maybe a beard would help.


----------



## Devin (Sep 12, 2010)

Spoiler











Meh....Just Meh.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 12, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're ugly.

Just kidding.

*Runs away to go to sleep*


----------



## Devin (Sep 12, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scott.Scott, Scott. I do have the "picture", and will resort to using it.


----------



## monkat (Sep 12, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's pretty much how I'd describe the picture - Meh. It's blurry. Your head also looks large compared to your neck.

Aaah, puberty.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 12, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> And no you're not such a girl, I am. Ask Martin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why you little... *mumble mumble*


----------



## Devin (Sep 12, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You have hurt meh feelings... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(xD)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 12, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you. Why is it deleted!!!!


----------



## Devin (Sep 12, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^_______^


----------



## playallday (Sep 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 12, 2010)

^He's the ♂


----------



## sanity (Sep 12, 2010)

Pics of me from like 6 months ago


Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 12, 2010)

sanity said:
			
		

> Pics of me from like 6 months ago
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




You're cute


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 12, 2010)

OMGF That is one hell of a hot chick! *whistles* You and me right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nahhhh, I'm kidding. But honestly that's one hell of a hawt photo!


----------



## iFish (Sep 12, 2010)

I saw that coming :3

Nice pictures, Nice to see another girl not get scared off by the tempers!


----------



## sanity (Sep 12, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> sanity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is there to be scared of? o.o


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> @The Cat Boy: You look like Link Neal (on the right).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I see not this picture you are trying to show me


----------



## Issac (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, it feels like there's a huge increase in girls lately... and sanity, you are quite cute indeed


----------



## prowler (Sep 12, 2010)

'bout time i posted a 'updated' picture.
i suck at taking pictures, or smiling for that matter



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> 'bout time i posted a 'updated' picture.
> i suck at taking pictures, or smiling for that matter
> 
> 
> ...


I saw what you did there


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 12, 2010)

Me and my little future temper. 



Spoiler


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 12, 2010)

0ddity said:
			
		

> Me and my little future temper.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler








 I love your kid's smile! Nice blue eyes


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 12, 2010)

0ddity said:
			
		

> Me and my little future temper.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




His eyes are so gorgeous.


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Sep 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I saw what you did there


... what did i do there?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 13, 2010)

Spoiler











Awesome pic of me :3


----------



## MissingNo._ (Sep 13, 2010)

http://twitpic.com/2nyqw4


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Sep 13, 2010)

MissingNo._ said:
			
		

> http://twitpic.com/2nyqw4



Hmm... So I assume your all pixelated in the front.


----------



## Chaosruler (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Little for the new cellphone, now I can afford a proper camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, wanted to do it for a while, I bought a cheap 2MP camera, then again, it can hold memory card and does it's job, left space in the middle for the future myself to come, praise the new GBAtemp founder, my dog, pee (Yes, that's its name)


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Sep 13, 2010)

Meh, I'll post a pic of myself later...


----------



## sanity (Sep 14, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> Thanks Little for the new cellphone, now I can afford a proper camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pee has never been so adorable


----------



## monkat (Sep 14, 2010)

Your jaw looks like a dog.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 14, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Your jaw looks like a dog.


I noticed that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He may want to get that checked...


----------



## Chaosruler (Sep 14, 2010)

Pee is adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 she just wouldn't stare at the camera, she would stare at Ramirez instead (mw2 single)

my jaw looks like a dog? derp I better get it checked

Phew, seems like the problem was hrth


----------



## Gore (Sep 16, 2010)

these were kinda gay


----------



## VashTS (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 17, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> yeah


WOW nice guitar suit, but would you mind showing you're face for this topic?


----------



## Demonbart (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice to see your guitar (which is the same model as mine by the way, just different color and headstock thing.
But I think this thread is fr showing your face.


----------



## VashTS (Sep 18, 2010)

that is my child and i did post a pic a while back.  

last i checked this is temper pics. not personal photos.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 18, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> that is my child and i did post a pic a while back.
> 
> last i checked this is temper pics. not personal photos.


Don't fall for their tricks. They just wanna see your boobjuice makers.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 18, 2010)

Behold what I got up to on Wednesday. School event thing where we were encouraged to dress up silly for fun. Me and a friend decided that some cat ears and tails were the way to go.





Proof of Tail


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 19, 2010)

I want a faux fox tail.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 19, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I want a faux fox tail.


Too bad! I get one first!


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

@Scott

Your friend doesn't look like she's having as much fun as you are...


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 19, 2010)

Did you mean me?


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 19, 2010)

Not of me, per se, but one of my new dog!


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Not of me, per se, but one of my new dog!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Aww, so cute. What's it called.


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Not of me, per se, but one of my new dog!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Why do you wear skirts?


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 19, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my sister. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@jet™: His name is Buddy. I personally don't like that name.


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I assumed one was....and the other you


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 19, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you know.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

Buddy? Don't like it. Lemme guess. Your sister named him?


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 19, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Buddy? Don't like it. Lemme guess. Your sister named him?


Everyone liked the name but me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know who came up with the name at first.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What would you have named him?


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 19, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A videogame character. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not too sure which one, though.


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

For the record, I would have named him Birdo.

He *was *neutered, right?

But it's always been my dream to have a pet ferret named Yoshi.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ryu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@monkat "He was neutered"...what do you mean by that?


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> @monkat "He was neutered"...what do you mean by that?



Fixed. Had his balls chopped off.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 19, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. No, he's not neutered.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 19, 2010)

To my knowledge this is still a topic in which you are supposed to post pics of yourselves and comment on those of others, not talk about castrated dogs called 'Buddy'.


----------



## monkat (Sep 19, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> To my knowledge this is still a topic in which you are supposed to post pics of yourselves and comment on those of others, not talk about castrated dogs called 'Buddy'.



SSSSHHHHH! The mods don't know that yet....






Reposted image because of whiners.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know that, but what did you mean when you wrote:

He *is* neutered, right?

I think  something's  being implied here...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 19, 2010)

monkat, you so sexy


----------



## Chaosruler (Sep 19, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Behold what I got up to on Wednesday. School event thing where we were encouraged to dress up silly for fun. Me and a friend decided that some cat ears and tails were the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always considered kitty look on females to be attractive.... so cute... :@
even you look cute ^.^


----------



## Langin (Sep 20, 2010)

Spoiler












OH my god


me on my little brothers birthday, my ex-boy friend thinks I am cute....(XD)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 20, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> .psyched said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Late response due to not having a working computer and all, but I wholeheartedly agree with Hadrian on this one.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 21, 2010)

it's been too long without some radioactive sexyness!

Sleeping beauty after the NoFX concert this summer..


----------



## iFish (Sep 21, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> it's been too long without some radioactive sexyness!
> 
> Sleeping beauty after the NoFX concert this summer..
> 
> ...



Looking Good, mate!

Nice to see you back


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 21, 2010)

*Ducked out to avoid someone in the bathroom... soo... PICTURE TIEMS?! =]*


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 21, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> it's been too long without some radioactive sexyness!
> 
> Sleeping beauty after the NoFX concert this summer..
> 
> ...



The things you do to your hair, dear sir XD

Is it me... or are you bumming someone's thigh?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 21, 2010)

Toni! Great to see you again!

And uh...nice Dalmatian hair.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 25, 2010)

Here's a very late picture, I have to catch up with Toni! >_<
My hair finally grew past the middle of my back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Chaosruler (Sep 27, 2010)

phoenixgoddess7 looks too awesome to be a `temper, always imagined `tempers to be freak-looking with big glasses, like ifish
maybe it's just me..., will post pictures with glasses soon and ask for opinion


----------



## iFish (Sep 28, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess7 looks too awesome to be a `temper, always imagined `tempers to be freak-looking with big glasses, like ifish
> maybe it's just me..., will post pictures with glasses soon and ask for opinion


My glasses are not that big.

I look like a nerd. which I am. 

You should see the glasses i almost bought


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 28, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Chaosruler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, you don't commit enough to be a nerd. You must do two out of the following to be a true nerd:

- Dungeons and Dragons
- Magic the Gathering
- LARPing
- Star Trek
- Comic books (not manga, comic books)

Otherwise you're just a video game dweeb. Just saying.

For the record I do MtG and Star Trek.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's a decent picture of me with my family. I'm the one on the right with the black fedora.


----------



## monkat (Sep 28, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess7 looks too awesome to be a `temper, always imagined `tempers to be freak-looking with big glasses, like ifish
> maybe it's just me..., will post pictures with glasses soon and ask for opinion



Either you're trying to get into her e-pants, or you haven't seen my picture.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 28, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe he just hasn't seen a picture of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thanks Chaosruler


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 28, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe he has, but he's just not into hairy boobs...


----------



## Gore (Sep 28, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Chaosruler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you forget that people on the internet don't know what girls are

props to ifish for not being pissed even though what chaosruler said was totally uncool to him


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 28, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Maybe he has, but he's just not into hairy boobs...



Haha, yes, but I was trying to make monkat feel better! >_


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 28, 2010)

Finally found my wand and scepter, still looking for my nail polish.
Still, this should be enough to blast you fckers back to the Negaverse whence you came.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 28, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Finally found my wand and scepter, still looking for my nail polish.
> Still, this should be enough to blast you fckers back to the Negaverse whence you came.



Sailormoon wand and sceptor!

I'll have to take a picture with the wand my niece gave me as a "gift" XD
(She wanted me to turn Dora into a real person with it)


----------



## Dangy (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Trying out the local flavors:


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 28, 2010)

@gameboy

Awesome pic! Props to the photographer too!

Is that tree a famous landmark around your area or something...?


----------



## The Pi (Sep 28, 2010)

Me just now


----------



## Devin (Sep 28, 2010)

^ Stop posting fake pictures.


Spoiler


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 29, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> @gameboy
> 
> Awesome pic! Props to the photographer too!
> ...


It's a light pole in Charleston, South Carolina. It was covered in gum.


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 29, 2010)

My latest pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo. gumtree.


----------



## prowler (Sep 29, 2010)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> My latest pic


I want that jacket.
Where did you get it? :3


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 30, 2010)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> My latest pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ahem*

How _you_ doin?


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 30, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are the hero of this thread


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 1, 2010)

All the kewl kids are taking pictures in bathrooms nowadays... *AM I KEWL NAOW?!*


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 1, 2010)

Me and one of my dogs


----------



## monkat (Oct 1, 2010)

Mewgia @ Sep 29 2010 said:
			
		

> you are the hero of this thread



I know, right?

I love myself


----------



## Kutxiii (Oct 1, 2010)

Me and my lady


----------



## Gore (Oct 1, 2010)

2 rally dark photo


Spoiler


----------



## WildWon (Oct 2, 2010)

I figure i can start teaching him early.






(WildToo. 6.5 months old. Can already kick your ass in Marvel Vs Capcom 2.)


----------



## jonesman99 (Oct 2, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like that!!! its in my color!!! im coming to your house and im stealing it!!! lol jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@WildWon that pic is too epic


----------



## nutella (Oct 2, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You always know how to make people LOL. You just look so god damn funny.

P.S. Nice name (same as mine)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 2, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I figure i can start teaching him early.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfft, the only one who can kick my ass at that game is my five year old niece -_-
I want to post a picture of us two, but then I'd want to say why she took it with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(She conned me)


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 2, 2010)

What is this arcade? It seems fammillier, I think it's one of the games I used to play in my childhood 10 years ago at the arcade-store


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

i tried to take a pic of myself but it broke the camera


----------



## 0ddity (Oct 3, 2010)

Just found this old picture of my son. Even though he's graduated to DS (he's 18 months now) back when he was just 2 months you could tell he was going to be a gamer. 



Spoiler


----------



## WildWon (Oct 3, 2010)

0ddity said:
			
		

> Just found this old picture of my son. Even though he's graduated to DS (he's 18 months now) back when he was just 2 months you could tell he was going to be a gamer.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Hah i have similar pic of my kid up at work with a 360 controller in his hands. I'll have to see about finding it.


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2010)

I promised I'd show you my balls, and here they are: 




Spoiler: Balls, _touching._


----------



## WildWon (Oct 3, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> I promised I'd show you my balls, and here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. I was expecting balls. But not THAT many sacks!


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Wow. I was expecting balls. But not THAT many sacks!


Yeah, it's never a good sign when you reach down to palm your balls and feel that many of them


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2010)

A lot of sexy pictures posted recently I see.......Who would have thought that temp has such a handsome members?!

This picture was taken this summer......unfortunately, I got back to old (bad) habit..
This was one drunk summer..


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 4, 2010)

TONI I BARELY SEE YOU ANYMORE!!!!!

Why you so drunk?


----------



## iFish (Oct 4, 2010)

I was kinda sick but in a good mood for a podcast making me smile

-snip-

Bad picture


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> TONI I BARELY SEE YOU ANYMORE!!!!!
> 
> Why you so drunk?








 I'm more "behind the scene" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's actually real life stuff.....to be more precise, work/job stuff....it's a bit of crisis, and I don't have as much time as I used to, but I'm still around..

And yeah, that bottle you see in the picture..it's empty..and that's second one in two days..it was a drinking marathon..58 hours of drinking..

I have more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
This was taken last monday, next to Gas Station (Park Ribnjak, you'll probably know about the place Veho), I don't think I was ever in such condition like that night.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 4, 2010)

You look like you were faking!

But by all the parties I've seen pictures of you at, it's probably very real


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2010)

Toni, you really shouldn't do that to yourself man


----------



## OSW (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh, love the hair in that photo toni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the lying on bench photo).

I forget if I've seen you mention it before, but who cuts/styles your hair? (you/gf/shop/other?)

Oh, and how do you colour/bleach a stripe like that (man i wanna do that heh).


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 4, 2010)

Spoiler











I got a haircut


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## monkat (Oct 5, 2010)

You're so sexy, Dave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd say the second sexiest man on the temp, behind me, of course


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2010)

I am fucking hot, 'nuff said!


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 5, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You REALLY don't look 16, but people also say I don't look 15, either.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 5, 2010)

I did when I still had long hair


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 5, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I am fucking hot, 'nuff said!



I can vouch for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But Vulpes is fucking hotter


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 5, 2010)

These pictures sum up my awesome weekend. I'm the one with the awesome hat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Awesome weekend


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh nice... what a sweet ass hat and... wait... DID YOUR NIGHT END IN A BATHTUB?!


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> These pictures sum up my awesome weekend. I'm the one with the awesome hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that your girl? she doesn't look half bad...


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 5, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Behold what I got up to on Wednesday. School event thing where we were encouraged to dress up silly for fun. Me and a friend decided that some cat ears and tails were the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. which one is you?


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> This is me bored as hell well I wait for my boy friend to get out of work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


picture too detailed! need spoiler tags before i blind myself! NOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooOOOoOOOOo


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> You look like you were faking!
> 
> But by all the parties I've seen pictures of you at, it's probably very real
> 
> ...


Ahh, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My hair usually gets abused by my girlfriend..sometimes I do it myself..but usually it's GF. No shops or anything like that.. You see, I don't mind looking like an idiot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so even if something gets messed up, ah well, who cares. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can't see on this picture, but it's not just bleached stripe of hair..It was whole head bleached, then everything dyed blue with stripe left intact.






@Sonicslasher..that's what I'd call a great weekend, looks like you really had a great time! Can't beat sleeping in bathtub!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 5, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> picture too detailed! need spoiler tags before i blind myself! NOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooOOOoOOOOo
> 
> There's really no need to be rude, like that.
> 
> ...



You should totally show that video XD
I don't know why you'd be faking, they do in movies don't they? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a few pictures I took just now and my necklace covers my Cleveland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## Fluto (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes to awesome


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 5, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not my girl. She's just a friend.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 5, 2010)

I can't post a pic of myself....  an assassin never reveals what he looks like


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2010)

Spoiler









(Must have been really hot)


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 5, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> gameguy95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0.0 avatars are misleading... you look pretty nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I may post a picture few days before I am off to the army


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right dice, I only see hot in that picture, no doubt about that!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 6, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> 0.0 avatars are misleading... you look pretty nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I dunno, you don't look shiny, dice, like sweat's glistening >_>
Oh! You meant you, got it.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 7, 2010)

Got lean as phuck, mirin my facial definition an how much my cheeks have sunken since last year.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 7, 2010)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> Got lean as phuck, mirin my facial definition an how much my cheeks have sunken since last year.



Can I do you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Umm, I meant can I do a DRAWING of you... yes, that


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 7, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay, this guy's on my shit-list now. :angy:


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 7, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aha I'm taken but yes you can draw me as you wish.

so what happens to people on the shit-list?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 7, 2010)

I am quite sure that the last time he posted a photo he looked different...

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think he's just posting fake photos.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 7, 2010)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> aha I'm taken but yes you can draw me as you wish.
> 
> so what happens to people on the shit-list?



Don't worry, I wasn't really hitting on you, I was joking around XD


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 7, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> I am quite sure that the last time he posted a photo he looked different...
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think he's just posting fake photos.
> Use tineye.com.
> ...


HOT.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 7, 2010)

CHEESY SMILE





Sad look





But yeah, I need to shave, and get a haircut.


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 7, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 really? I don't believe you were just joking around...

anyways, I can arrange pink unicorns and fairies if you wanna live happily ever after


----------



## Gore (Oct 8, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> I am quite sure that the last time he posted a photo he looked different...
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think he's just posting fake photos.


It's pretty clearly the same guy if you look at the older pictures, in the unlikely event it isn't him he at least used all pics of one guy.


----------



## OSW (Oct 8, 2010)

Not the best shot of me but yeh, here goes.





Just mucking around with hats in a shop. twas very boring while she was trying on dresses though. some women T_T


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 8, 2010)

*grins*


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2010)

.


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 9, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, this will:


Spoiler



[titleH, THE HORROR!!!]


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

>





Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 9, 2010)

Hot enough for you to hit on, Phoenixgodess27? (Yes, I meant the dog.)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 9, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> Hot enough for you to hit on, Phoenixgodess27? (Yes, I meant the dog.)



Noooo, cause I wouldn't hit on a dog -_-


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 9, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Chaosruler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's the cutest cutelooge carvain of cute dogs top 10 mofo ultra gold medal winner of cuteness dog winner in the world still


----------



## monkat (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd hit that dog. More ways than one!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 9, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH LOL! 

DERP! What happened to the dog?! LMAO


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 9, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH LOL!
> 
> DERP! What happened to the dog?! LMAO


Sudden sound
The cutey always jumps to protect me


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2010)

Spoiler: Forget Toni's bull***




*GRAB THE BUFFALO BY THE HORNS*


----------



## iFish (Oct 9, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Forget Toni's bull***
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That picture has been forever burned into my eyes like a picture on a TV

You sexy beast


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 9, 2010)

I can't help but shake the feeling that I'm partially to blame for that.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Forget Toni's bull***
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make me proud Veho....damn proud!

If you ask me, Croatia covers 90% of total World sexyness!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 10, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Forget Toni's bull***
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be 100 times better if you were naked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh shit no...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 10, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 10, 2010)

In honor of my 3000th post I shall post a random picture of me!


Spoiler








Yeah I know, those are bunny ears. Still haven't gotten my damn cat ears! So bunny ears shall do for now.


That there in the picture is one of my favorite games of all time! Point for anyone who has played it!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 10, 2010)

@Veho: What is it with all you Croatians showing off your woolly boogers?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 10, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> In honor of my 3000th post I shall post a random picture of me!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


on my 1.000 post i will upload the one and only picture existing of me.

EDIT: I bought eternal darkness yesterday and now i can't find my display cable for the gamecube :S (the cable between GB-TV)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2010)

rastsan really wants to see a picture of me.



Spoiler



Well, you'll have to wait.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 10, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> rastsan really wants to see a picture of me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I grab _you_ by the horns? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*swoons*


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 10, 2010)

[sings] The Balkan girls, they like to party like nobody, like nobody [/singing]


I see why now. Balkan men.


----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Can I grab _you_ by the horns?


I only have the one, but feel free to grab it


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 10, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> on my 1.000 post i will upload the one and only picture existing of me.








1000th post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only existing image of me on the web.


----------



## secretsauce (Oct 11, 2010)

Got my hair cut short today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 please excuse the stamp on the pic, i cbf to find any other capture program


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 11, 2010)

SecretSauce, I told you not to get that haircut...

You are no longer my pretty little girl boy.

It's time for you to leave. =[


----------



## secretsauce (Oct 11, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> SecretSauce, I told you not to get that haircut...
> 
> You are no longer my pretty little girl boy.
> ...








 GO HOME JUDD NELSON! YOU HAVN'T BEEN IN ANY GOOD MOVIES....bitch


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 11, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> SecretSauce, I told you not to get that haircut...
> 
> You are no longer my pretty little girl boy.
> ...


I need a girlboy for dinner, mind if I loan him?


----------



## secretsauce (Oct 11, 2010)

@Chaosruler  
I AM NOT AVAILABLE! >:[


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 11, 2010)

secretsauce said:
			
		

>




I did think that you were a girl. Now I am just confused.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 11, 2010)

im so embarrassed to post up my own picture.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 11, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> im so embarrassed to post up my own picture.


One of the reason i have a mask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



other one is a assassin never should reveal his face.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 12, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the other one... Nintendo and Sony will track you down and take you out if they find out your identity.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 12, 2010)

Taken in early 2010. 
My zits are better now then in that photo. :]


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 12, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost forgot about that lol


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 13, 2010)

*via Twitter:*



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> #BEARDTOBER UPDATE! @iamunr turned me onto it but I started early in Sept and I think Im gonna get rid of it soon... =|



IT'S GONNA DIE SOON, FOR REAL THIS TIME... I wish mine could talk and had magical powers like Veho's...


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is a picture of me, for the hell of it...






I am in the blue, to the bottom left of the picture. this is not TOO old, from about a year ago.

The BEST thing about this picture and why I like to so much if because of the mysterious woman doppelganger in the background who seems to have the same hairstyle as me that day (i.e. unbrushed, unwashed "finger-combed" messy). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: having trouble posting pic. how the hell do I do it properly? >_> never have tried until now.

Nevermind got it.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 13, 2010)

Not gonna show my face but here's one I took just a few minutes ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Lol at my MACHO MACHO arms!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 13, 2010)

Does your face look like your T-Shirt?

Is that why you're covering it?





edit-typo


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 13, 2010)

Heck no. I don't like putting my FACE in forums. But Tempers in my Facebook friend's list might have seen it.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 13, 2010)

In that vein, here I am... obscured by my Puugi...








And, _yes_! I have a Puugi!


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 15, 2010)

^ Holy shit what is a Puugi and how can I get one?






Me in the wee hours of the morning before leaving out of town for the weekend... Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 16, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> ^ Holy shit what is a Puugi and how can I get one?
> 
> Me in the wee hours of the morning before leaving out of town for the weekend... Have a great weekend everybody!



You look like a pirate with your facial hair like that. A bit like the pirate look-a-like, "mthrnite".


----------



## monkat (Oct 16, 2010)

@Martin - I like your facial hair better like that.

You look less like a douche. (Seriously - not just bein' a dick, mate)


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 16, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> @Martin - I like your facial hair better like that.
> 
> You look less like a douche. (Seriously - not just bein' a dick, mate)


You just made me lol.

Seriously though, he looks fine to me


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 16, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> ^ Holy shit what is a Puugi and how can I get one?



Unfortunately, they sold out at Play Asia long ago:

http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-bf-49-en-70-34ga.html







It is a PSP Poogie case!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 17, 2010)

The ears have been returned!


Spoiler



[titleh yeah!!!]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I have cat ears again


----------



## Sephi (Oct 19, 2010)

hair has been cut, I rather like it. also purple is gone for sake of getting a job


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 19, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> The ears have been returned!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...








I want cat ears too!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 19, 2010)

boom, now you're pregnant:


Spoiler








couple years back



And here's one taken a couple months back, i still look the same, just with longer hair:



Spoiler


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 19, 2010)

@The Cat Boy: I want fox ears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Not my sunglasses. Really.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 19, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

>


If I were gay, I'd fall in love with you.

Sad thing the purple had to go though, it looked pretty awesome on you.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 20, 2010)

Just something, WTF is up with Sephi's left eye in that pic?!?! It looks really freaky for some reason


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 20, 2010)

He's looking up.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## .Chris (Oct 20, 2010)

@TrolleyDave: lol the poster at your left and behind you.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice poster on the right there trolley

Hate you rb


----------



## .Chris (Oct 20, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Nice poster on the right there trolley
> 
> Hate you rb


Love you too.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 21, 2010)

Wore this purplish pink shirt in school cause I had no pink or purple shirts and wanted to wear both so found this in my drawer. Last photo before I get my hair trimmed and layered.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 21, 2010)

That looks nothing like you, strange.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm no faker but it's prolly light manipulation and different kinds of styles you can pull off. was looking through other photos and they all look different


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 21, 2010)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> I'm no faker but it's prolly light manipulation and different kinds of styles you can pull off. was looking through other photos and they all look different



I never said you were faking, just thought how different you looked was strange. It's obvious it's you, but it didn't look like your usual pics.
The other ones, you look a little angry.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 21, 2010)

That's an awesome hat Dave, I WANT!






*Via Twitter eh:*



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I am no longer a pirate/Zorro, but a bumbling zombie... I. NEED. SLEEEP.  #fuckbeardtober


----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2010)

Where did the beard go? Whyyyyyyyy?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You grow it back, you hear me? You grow it back or I swear I'll find you, I'll find you and when I do there'll be hell to pay, you hear!


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 21, 2010)

It'll be back in less than a weeeeek, don't worry... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It was starting to bother me, Pirate Zorro is retired for now.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 21, 2010)

Grow it back faster


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 21, 2010)

BEARDS ARE NOT VERY PROFESSIONAL.

But I can hide a gun in there for self-defense... I feel less safe now.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 21, 2010)

I look far too depressed in this picture. Maybe its because there is a distinct lack of something... I KNOW!!





NO DALEK!!! It seems obvious in hindsight


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 21, 2010)

Jamstruth, you scare me


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 21, 2010)

Jamstruth, you make me laugh.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 21, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Jamstruth, you make me laugh.


Why do I only make girls on the internet do that?


----------



## Depravo (Oct 21, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because the ones up close can smell you.


Only joking.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 21, 2010)

That Dalek would probably have been more aggressive had it seen me.

Although I did bump into (not literally) Dalek Caan at the earlier part of this year and he seemed docile enough.


----------



## imshortandrad (Oct 21, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure if I knew you irl, you would make me laugh, too.


----------



## DarkWay (Oct 21, 2010)

Spoiler











narp


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 22, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> It'll be back in less than a weeeeek, don't worry...
> 
> 
> ...



....
*Happily swoons*


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 22, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that was mean....


----------



## DarkWay (Oct 22, 2010)

Chaosruler said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can be meaner


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 22, 2010)

More messed up face action from Mr Jams




I was not photogenic that day...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 22, 2010)

Whoda thunkit?


----------



## Kiekoes (Oct 22, 2010)

hehe...


----------



## CamulaHikari (Oct 23, 2010)

This was at the anime meeting yesterday~! :3
In the middle is Sui-kun .> Guess I do that this week~! :3

EDIT: I have a red eye~! *evil laugh*


----------



## prowler (Oct 24, 2010)

.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 24, 2010)

Finally got a normal pic now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sticking my tongue out though but oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do that a lot anyhoo..


Spoiler: Meeee


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 25, 2010)

The love machine


----------



## geminisama (Oct 25, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Spoiler: I totally hate taking and posting pictures but I'm going to do it anyway. lolnotlookingatcameraandblackandwhite



Awesome shirt, man.


----------



## Sephi (Oct 28, 2010)

A picture from the end of high school my friend recently uploaded







I miss those days, not doing any work, and annoying the piss out of people with my loud yoyo bearing,


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Oct 28, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> A picture from the end of high school my friend recently uploaded
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats that shit on your face? Just kidding, nice effect though.


----------



## Sephi (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm not the one with the blurred face


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Oct 28, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> I'm not the one with the blurred face



*facepalm* in retrospect that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## DarkWay (Oct 29, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Whoda thunkit?



Hey hey hey wait a minute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What are you try to say?


----------



## .Chris (Oct 29, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your avatar's a *girl* and he's a *boy*....


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm just saying that you have features that are similar to those of your avatar.





(Sorry, Couldn't resist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## DarkWay (Oct 29, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I'm just saying that you have features that are similar to those of your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not long before I got my lip done a few months back.


Spoiler


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 29, 2010)

*Swoons over a cliff*


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 29, 2010)

Control yourself woman!
You can't coo "Oooohhh pretty..." at every hot piece of ass that comes your way!
When I was in Glasgow Hollister had 2 guys standing outside with their shirts off. I swear they needed someone permanently to mop up the drool. They were that hot folks. I wanted to go up and hug one just to see what they'd think.
I bet if a shop advertised themselves with Bikini girls they'd be done for sexism.


----------



## Gore (Oct 29, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I bet if a shop advertised themselves with Bikini girls they'd be done for sexism.


you know of a shop that_ doesn't _advertise with naked women?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 29, 2010)

Less conversation,
More pics.


----------



## The Pi (Oct 29, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Less conversation,
> More pics.


The same could be said to you


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 29, 2010)

Spoiler: Oops pic was too big lol











I really need to make more pictures


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2010)

Take one TrolleyDave.  Add 1/16th of an ounce of hashish.  Let smoke for a while.  End result - 1 Baked TrolleyDave.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 30, 2010)

That, my good friend, is some scary shit


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2010)

Scary my arse good sir, that is the epitome of friendliness.


----------



## iFish (Oct 30, 2010)

Just me with my new lego spaceship


----------



## alidsl (Oct 30, 2010)

If that's Your friendliest look I'll be damned @trolley


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 30, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> If that's Your friendliest look I'll be damned @trolley


----------



## alidsl (Oct 30, 2010)

I think I just crapped my pants


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 30, 2010)

(Messed up colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know why that happened, but whatever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kittyyy !!


----------



## iFish (Oct 30, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> (Messed up colors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cannot tell your gender from that picture :\


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 30, 2010)

Do I get a pic of Dave? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Control yourself woman!
> You can't coo "Oooohhh pretty..." at every hot piece of ass that comes your way!
> When I was in Glasgow Hollister had 2 guys standing outside with their shirts off. I swear they needed someone permanently to mop up the drool. They were that hot folks. I wanted to go up and hug one just to see what they'd think.
> I bet if a shop advertised themselves with Bikini girls they'd be done for sexism.



Yes, I can! >_<
I can't help myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will be posting two new pictures tomorrow


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 30, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> I cannot tell your gender from that picture :\




It's got Hello Kitty in it...  what does that tell you...?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2010)

I knew you probably missed this!


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 30, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also When you click my name, what does it sayyy?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 30, 2010)

When you click iFish's, what does it say?


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 30, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> When you click iFish's, what does it say?


Ah you're right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all right, anyhoo I'm a boy


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 30, 2010)

I need a pair of goggles like those to compile my Dr. Insano outfit... Where the hell can I get them in the UK?


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 30, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Spoiler








 I-AM-UNDER-YOUR-CONTROL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't stop Stariiiiiiing!! @[email protected]


----------



## iFish (Oct 30, 2010)

Well...I got a hair cut.

Ignore the random screw drivers in my ears. Was taking something apart


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 30, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crossdresser?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 31, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I knew you probably missed this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaaah, blue this time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I remember my blue hair, I should post the picture of the hair colors I've had! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You remind me of a cartoon character


----------



## monkat (Oct 31, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> snip



Public high school (male) bathrooms are the perfect spot for a photo-shoot!

Also - needs more shirtless.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 31, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No i'm actually a girl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just didn't want to get hit on by 14 year olds or so..


----------



## Zetta_x (Nov 1, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Zetta_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You do realize I am almost a 4 year graduate mathematics and statistics student? If this is at a high school, it would be because I am a school teacher. If you need clarification, it's at a university bathroom. You can tell because the lack of tagging.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 5, 2010)

-- Our prices are INSANE!!!

Ok, I just thought this was weird.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 5, 2010)

will upload tonight when i get home instead of lurking at work xD


----------



## HellBoyX1000 (Nov 5, 2010)

Taken on July 29th 2010


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 6, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Ok, I just thought this was weird.


Yet you didn't include a spoiler tag.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 8, 2010)

2.5D angle this time. Anyway absolute last pic before I go to the salon. 
Thinking of getting it trimmed and layered like this: http://i.neoseeker.com/ca/devilmaycry2_conceptart_5spqk.jpg


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ooh interesting... This topic didn't die =O.


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok will definatly upload tonight, one with my evergrowing mo ;O


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 12, 2010)

Me + one of my oldest and best friends Emlyn!


----------



## exangel (Nov 12, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> > If that's Your friendliest look I'll be damned @trolley



I know it's a couple pages back, but uh... the expression.. reminds me of something even cuter than a Brit with a hash high trying to look angry..


Spoiler: not actually a temper pic


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 12, 2010)

~.~


----------



## Anne Noise (Nov 13, 2010)

Silly jester hat, haha.  HILARIOUS!  Nice and recent, from this Halloween.



			
				TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Me + one of my oldest and best friends Emlyn!



Which one are you?  I want to see you two make out.  (Hope that's not weird, haha.)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 13, 2010)

He's the guy at the right.


----------



## Anne Noise (Nov 13, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> He's the guy at the right.



Very cute.  (This is the point of this thread, right?  Flirting?  I can't resist.)


----------



## bialy_gibson (Nov 13, 2010)

Don't mind the smoke.






Greets from Poland!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 13, 2010)

Anne Noise said:
			
		

> Which one are you?  I want to see you two make out.  (Hope that's not weird, haha.)



Sorry geezer but I don't play for that team.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Nov 13, 2010)

Me


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 14, 2010)

link11510


Spoiler











I do not smile much...


----------



## outgum (Nov 14, 2010)

More in spoiler tag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler
















Just a few-skis of me!
Quite recent


----------



## Stephapanda (Nov 15, 2010)

My room is a mess, so I scribbled out the background in paint.



Spoiler



No glasses:


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 15, 2010)

My uncle and I at Apple's main store in Cupertino, California. ​


----------



## Westside (Nov 15, 2010)

Anne Noise said:
			
		

> Silly jester hat, haha.  HILARIOUS!  Nice and recent, from this Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHITTTT!  I have the exact same black jacket... is it made by gap?


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 15, 2010)

Me bored in class with a friend's hat :


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 16, 2010)

Stephapanda said:
			
		

> My room is a mess, so I scribbled out the background in paint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*What a cutie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## monkat (Nov 16, 2010)

I thought you'd enjoy this...






Honestly, I tried to make it sexier, but it was really creepy, so now it just kinda looks like I'm lying down.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 16, 2010)

You look just like your avatar... but more sacrilegious...


----------



## Advi (Nov 16, 2010)

rate me on a scale of assface/10


----------



## monkat (Nov 16, 2010)

Does "too young to say anything" count as assface?


----------



## Advi (Nov 16, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Does "too young to say anything" count as assface?


i didn't mean sexually.

also, i thought you were resurrected in 30AD.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 16, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> also, i thought you were resurrected in 30AD.


I Lol'd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now get on MSN. >:C


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 17, 2010)

_removed due to no longer being a part of the temp._


----------



## playallday (Nov 17, 2010)

.


----------



## Stephapanda (Nov 17, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> *What a cutie...
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I had been going through some boxes so there was stuff all over.

I got my glasses at Pearle Vision.. I absolutely hate picking out new pairs so I just grabbed these ones quickly after I finished my eye exam. It turns out they don't look as bad as I thought they would.


----------



## exangel (Nov 17, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Stephapanda, we're all male gamers.


Not _ALL_.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: mmhmm








Me in New York.  Not especially recent.





Mike Cooper, Me, and "Uncle Kramer".  Giddy-up!  (Those red things on my shirt are embroidered flowers.  I had no idea how "awesome" they looked to other people until this photo developed..)


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 17, 2010)

dunno why I cut the other arm off, felt "artistic"



Spoiler


----------



## prowler (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## exangel (Nov 18, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> exangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: I'll answer this, but the subject dies with this answer.



Because the shirt was too small, and the design didn't originally have the little red flowers in very obvious places.  But, I wore it regularly, and my jugs are big enough that it actually distorted the shirt to look that way.  My boyfriend-at-the-time probably noticed but never told me, just because it must've been hilarious to have walking tits by his side.  "Uncle Kramer" pointed it out to me when he showed me the photo, joking about it.. and that was the reason I even noticed at all, since I don't even look at my own chest in a picture, I look at my face >.>


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 18, 2010)

What demonic eyes _prowler!


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 19, 2010)

Me from this morning, getting ready to head out into the nasty Chicago lakefront weather.

I'll be out of town for the remainder of this weekend, so have a nice weekend all of ya!


----------



## iFish (Nov 20, 2010)

Pictures with my *dog* and I.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 20, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Pictures with *my and and I*


Derp. Also, in the first picture it looks like just a clump of fur/hair/wool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm still putting off actually taking pictures, just to tease you all more. :3


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow, iFish. Your dog sounds like a vicious beast over Skype, and it's just a small dog ha ha.


----------



## monkat (Nov 20, 2010)

Turns out I wear clothes once in a while.


----------



## iFish (Nov 21, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Turns out I wear clothes once in a while.



You look quite stoned.
:3


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Nov 21, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Turns out I wear clothes once in a while.



Where's the _Monkat Nipple Liberation Front_ when you need them...?



_Free the nipples!_


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 21, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He _does_ wear clothes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 O_O


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> _*snip_
> 
> Turns out I wear clothes once in a while.


I'm a bit disappointed.


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 23, 2010)

Don't know if I posted this already, but here's a picture of me, again.



Spoiler


----------



## Paarish (Nov 23, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Don't know if I posted this already, but here's a picture of me, again.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I thought there were no girls on the net...


----------



## TheDestroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, I think it's time for me to post my pic!

Here it is:



Spoiler











Do I look hot or wut? :3


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 24, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just haven't been in the Tokimeki Memorial Translation threads is all. Swarming with girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Besides, I thought my username was a big girly tip off


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 25, 2010)

TheDestroyer said:
			
		

> Well, I think it's time for me to post my pic!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...


More like a bit bored or tired! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But nice pic!


----------



## monkat (Nov 25, 2010)

TheDestroyer said:
			
		

> Do I look hot or wut?



Meh, I can't see your face. Also you look a little chunky.

Overall, compared to me, you are nothing. *Nothing.*


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 25, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> TheDestroyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O RLY?


----------



## Urza (Nov 26, 2010)

.


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 26, 2010)

My new deviantID. I'm upside down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 27, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well he is in a pharmacy from what i can make out...


----------



## iFish (Nov 29, 2010)

Was at the Apple Store today.

Holding m newly bought Classic Controller Pro (Which is now returned)


----------



## monkat (Nov 29, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, GNC - General Nutrition Center


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Dec 2, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

>




I want a iiW too...


----------



## Langin (Dec 2, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xD me too! iiW pwns the wii you know


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Dec 2, 2010)

Wii is only for those illiterate loosers who can't spell iiW properly...


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2010)

.


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 4, 2010)

As seen on Twitter:


----------



## Fudge (Dec 4, 2010)

Here's a more recent pic of me


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 9, 2010)

*where the fuck is the pizza cutter, I just made this bomb ass pizza and I don't wanna cut this shit with a knife, mother of fuck I'm gonna miss Project Runway and Top Chef All-Stars if I don't find this shit son of a bitch*


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2010)

*Wait I thought Project Runway was over for this season; are you watching a rerun? *
I'm not admitting anything but CAN YOU BELIEVE WHO WON?    
On an unrelated note, you're starting to look like VVoltz


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 10, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> *Wait I thought Project Runway was over for this season; are you watching a rerun? *
> I'm not admitting anything but CAN YOU BELIEVE WHO WON?


Yes, reruns of last season. I don't even know what's going on, I just like tuning into the show randomly. And *DAT KLUM*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Top Chef is boss though.

Also, VV is me in the future, but we are able to coexist.


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]Top Chef is boss though.


Oh, agreed. And *DAT LAKSHMI.*


----------



## The Pi (Dec 10, 2010)

Spoiler










I'm special.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Dec 10, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see your dominant hand, and raise your other!


Spoiler


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 11, 2010)

Spoiler











Kinda an oldie, cause I don't have those glasses anymore, but I hate the pictures I take, I'm not photogenic. But I don't have to impress you fuckers.


----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Dec 12, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

>


O.O
HAIR!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 12, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

>



It's Sora with facial hair!


----------



## mameks (Dec 12, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







[texttomakethispostnotbethoughtofasspam]


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Dec 12, 2010)

It's Wolverine.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 14, 2010)

I like the color black. I really, really like it. It is probably my most favoritest colors. Or lack of color. Is it even a color? Either way, black is the best color to wear everywhere and anywhere.

But not in an emo fashion sense. I hate emos. They are the ones killing the rainforest with their over-consumption of tissues and flooding our oceans with their delicious tears. They are the hippies of the Bieber-generation.

Fucking Bieliebers.

Oh yea, you might have noticed, I'm having a non-denominational Holiday art contest. Link in my sig. Go be artsy and enter it.

(Who am I kidding, Christmas is the best holiday out of all of 'em, LOL)


----------



## iFish (Dec 14, 2010)

Martin looks the same in all his pictures!


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 14, 2010)

I will not dress in drag to fulfill your sick fantasies, iFish.


----------



## iFish (Dec 14, 2010)

Bit why not?!?!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2010)

There is a new Catboy in town: 





I have you now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I jam to my Last.fm:


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 14, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Martin looks the same in all his pictures!







original artwork do not steal. 10000 hours in mspaint.


----------



## mameks (Dec 14, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*Wants to able to draw on computer like that* Or at all


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Oh yeah? You think you all dat? 

Check it. OG.


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is moi.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 15, 2010)

I refuse to take normal pictures lol





When i used to be a super hero


----------



## Sop (Dec 16, 2010)

This is me.


----------



## Zetta_x (Dec 18, 2010)

Warning, a very evil being is I:

Before anyone asks. I'm 21. yes I look like 12... who gives a bleep, I already get enough at bars



Spoiler











Here is the shirtless for Monkat since he humbly requested it a number of weeks ago:



Spoiler


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's a new picture of me. I have bangs again since it was starting to get a little chilly here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can even see my green birthmark! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Spoiler


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Simply awesome Veho!!

I haven't showed off myself in some time..


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 20, 2010)

I absolutely love the new colors, Toni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But your eyes are all... O_O


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks PG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eyes are a bit.....ah well, having troubles with sleep lately..that explains it.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 20, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Thanks PG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it looks like you had more than one cup of caffeine XD

Maybe an adrenaline shot


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 20, 2010)

My squadron's Executive Officer and I at a squadron banquet. I love wearing my dress blues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 20, 2010)

The first the 'temp has seen of me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This was actually taken a couple o' months ago, but oh well...


I'm deadly.


----------



## Devin (Dec 20, 2010)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> The first the 'temp has seen of me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EVERYONE DROP TO THE FLOOR!!! He's got a comb. I'd post a picture of myself, but I don't have a camera.

Only Monkat has seen what I look like.


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 20, 2010)

Behold me in my traditional dress.




Truly I am manly in my knee high socks and tartan skirt *kilt*

Yes I am allowed to make fun of it because I'm Scottish. Its not acceptable for anybody else to.


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2010)

My, that's a rather large... sporran


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 20, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> ineap09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously. 
That kilt is awesome!

I want one so bad right now.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Dec 23, 2010)

EDIT:

Found a less-disgusting picture.

Me playing my first acoustic set opening up for Breaking The Fourth Wall on November 5th. The camera must of been on a weird setting, I look fucked. anyway.


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 23, 2010)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 The McDonalds sandwich disappeared! 

Maybe that's a good thing since the closest McD's is a boat trip over a river, and a flight to another country. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I miss you McDonalds...


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Harumy (Dec 23, 2010)

I think i never put a picture of me here... so let's start with little ones


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 23, 2010)

Harumy said:
			
		

> I think i never put a picture of me here... so let's start with little ones


Eyes that are staring into my very soul... @[email protected]


----------



## monkat (Dec 23, 2010)

Yo veho, imma let you finish, but I just wanted to say that you look like a douche.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 23, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Yo veho, imma let you finish, but I just wanted to say that you look like a douche.


Dude...he looks NOTHING like you


----------



## Harumy (Dec 24, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Harumy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna steal your soul


----------



## monkat (Dec 24, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't think so?

We have the same eyebrows.


----------



## Zetta_x (Dec 24, 2010)

Half shirtless, I am becoming a temper picture whore...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 24, 2010)

Ok admittedly these aren't pics of me, but they are still temper pics kind of.  These are pics taken during and just after the recent snowfall we had here.  Picture quality is a bit shite cos they were taken on my phone.



Spoiler























BRITAIN ISN'T SUPPOSED TO LOOK LIKE THAT!


----------



## .Chris (Dec 24, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Ok admittedly these aren't pics of me, but they are still temper pics kind of.  These are pics taken during and just after the recent snowfall we had here.  Picture quality is a bit shite cos they were taken on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh god, more snow than USA!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (NJ)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 24, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> oh god, more snow than USA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's been mental honestly! lol  My sister got stuck outside the house and me and my nephew spent an hour clearing the roads so she could actually drive off the council estate.

Oh, and as everyone else seems to be posting half nekkid pics I thought I'd throw one in.  Cos I'm just that awesome and shmexy.


----------



## monkat (Dec 24, 2010)

^
|


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> ^
> |


Quoted to pure truth!  Look at that chest! And Trolley, beautiful snowy shots mate!


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow, Dave. That picture is sexy


----------



## monkat (Dec 24, 2010)

You know, if a stranger comes to this forum, I think they might think that this is a site dedicated to the male chest...

*high-five dave!*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2010)

I have one to share as well. From this summer. Gimme few moments!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 24, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Quoted to pure truth!  Look at that chest! And Trolley, beautiful snowy shots mate!
> 
> Toni!
> 
> ...



*manly chest bump*


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 24, 2010)

i personally think i look terrible, but i like it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah, we were covered in snow up till few days ago here as well. But yesterday and today it's been raining and temperature raised a bit, so it all went away. It is supposed to snow on Christmas, I hope so!

Anyways, one "fucked up and wasted" type of picture:





..
..
..
And, later this very same evening......


Spoiler


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 24, 2010)

Super sexy b-boy pic!


----------



## monkat (Dec 24, 2010)

I'd post another picture but I'm starting to get bags under my eyes from overworking in a fluorescent-lit store and under-sleeping due to the overworking.

Sorry, nipple enthusiasts, I'm superficial.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Dec 24, 2010)

The name GBAtemp is so last gen...


I say a name change is in order:

NIPPLEtemp...


edit:


or, better yet: NIPtemp


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 24, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Oh, and as everyone else seems to be posting half nekkid pics I thought I'd throw one in.  Cos I'm just that awesome and shmexy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I wanna do a half naked picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Sees picture of Dave*
*Cheeks heat up*
*Swoons*


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 24, 2010)

Toni never fails to make me spit my coffee everywhere in laughter...

Nice PJ's!


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'll post a new pic of me as soon as the customisation work on my jacket and gloves is done. I can't sew worth a toss so it might take a while..


----------



## monkat (Dec 24, 2010)

Best young Lincoln impersonator ever? I think so.

The hat is for my girlfriend...I got her Professor Layton + The Curious Village for xmas!

She's played the second and third and adores them, so yeah.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 25, 2010)

Well that Layton hat will certainly add a little spice to the bedroom, I would assume...


----------



## Amici (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm too shy to post a close-up of my face lol (or my chest for that matter), this will have to do. Here I'm in one of the far-flung towns in our country, doing community work as a medical intern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## Jax (Dec 26, 2010)

Best shirt ever, or best shirt ever?


----------



## iFish (Dec 26, 2010)

Jax said:
			
		

> Best shirt ever, or best shirt ever?



You really do look like a creepy uncle.... :x


----------



## WildWon (Dec 29, 2010)

MERRY (belated) CHRISTMAS FROM WILDFAM!


----------



## .Chris (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's an old picture, taken at Halloween.



Spoiler



Professor Layton costume!


----------



## playallday (Dec 30, 2010)

.


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 30, 2010)

playallday said:
			
		

> I somehow cut my baby toe open while sitting at the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh My GAWD!!! Its like something out of SAW minus the gore


----------



## monkat (Dec 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I wanna do a half naked picture



If you'd like, I can help. I'm good at doing those kind of pictures.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 30, 2010)

playallday said:
			
		

> I somehow cut my baby toe open while sitting at the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute.


----------



## redact (Dec 30, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monkat (Dec 30, 2010)

I have such beautiful eyes...I really do...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 30, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> MERRY (belated) CHRISTMAS FROM WILDFAM!


Good to see that Wife® and WildKid® are doing well


----------



## playallday (Dec 30, 2010)

.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 30, 2010)

playallday said:
			
		

> I support this!



I'll take one in my belly dancing costume! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eventually XD


----------



## Devin (Dec 30, 2010)

Spoiler











Here's a current picture of me. Taken with my webcam.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> MERRY (belated) CHRISTMAS FROM WILDFAM!
> 
> _*snip_


Beautiful picture WildWon, and WildTwo is so cute (as well as your wife).
Have a great holidays guys!


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 1, 2011)

DAH.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 1, 2011)

@Martin: looks like you've gotten older.



Spoiler



Just kidding.


----------



## imshortandrad (Jan 1, 2011)

Spoiler











Yeah we're not weird or anything.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 1, 2011)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go mustaches! 
(who's that behind you?)


----------



## imshortandrad (Jan 1, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dangy.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 1, 2011)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



It looks like you haven't gotten any sleep.

I shall sing you another lullaby! >_


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 1, 2011)

SPEAKING OF SLEEP!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 1, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> SPEAKING OF SLEEP!



Umm... CYA!

*Scampers off to go take pictures*


----------



## The Pi (Jan 1, 2011)

Spoiler










Like my hat?


----------



## iFish (Jan 1, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why are you wearing shlong on your head?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 1, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"... But this is just my hat."


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 1, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























































Sorry couldn't resist. XD that seriously got me rofling irl


----------



## Duero (Jan 1, 2011)

I always wonder whats the point with this topic on every damn form >


----------



## iFish (Jan 1, 2011)

Duero said:
			
		

> I always wonder whats the point with this topic on every damn form >


----------



## Duero (Jan 1, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Duero said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I always wonder whats the point with this topic on every damn form >


----------



## iFish (Jan 1, 2011)

Duero said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 1, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Duero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devin (Jan 1, 2011)

Duero said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joshbean39 (Jan 1, 2011)

me and my friend at the fall dance


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 1, 2011)

Still waiting on my damn patch to arrive. When it finally does, I'll apply it and take a new photo, since I look quite different to how I used to. Change of style, clothing, my outlook on life, even considering finally giving in and changing my name.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 1, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Duero said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I always wonder whats the point with this topic on every damn form >


----------



## Jolan (Jan 1, 2011)

Mhm. So that's why ProtoKun7 needs to post his own pic.


----------



## Duero (Jan 1, 2011)

2. I have a few friends here, we've actually seen each other. Either on Skype, or to visit. (iFish  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Then use skype to trade picture why make a forum topic for it ???


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 1, 2011)

Duero said:
			
		

> 2. I have a few friends here, we've actually seen each other. Either on Skype, or to visit. (iFish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just stop derailing the thread. If you don't want to post picture, don't, if you want to, do it.
It's just fun thing to do, and it's nice to put a face to a screen name.


----------



## Duero (Jan 2, 2011)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Duero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah yeah sorry sorry angry ppls will I get banned now for having a opinion ??


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2011)

Duero said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.  But any posts you make after this that continue this argument or don't contain a picture of yourself will be trashed.  You've been warned once to stop derailing the thread and this is your final warning.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 2, 2011)

Yup yup.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 2, 2011)

Watch out! Its on your-

never mind.



Spoiler



nice hat!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 2, 2011)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Yup yup.


Give me your hat >.


----------



## Duero (Jan 2, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Duero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Excuse me princess man talk about pissed


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 2, 2011)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Give me your hat >.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2011)

Me looking my usual friendly self after a day of moderating.


----------



## rastsan (Jan 6, 2011)

edit - for silliness not in my nature

me in my winter coat




jay (boyfriends nephew) and I - am the guy in the toilet paper


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 6, 2011)

rastsan said:
			
		

> jay (boyfriends nephew) and I - am the guy in the toilet paper


That's just awesome!














So finally I decided to post a pic of me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So please don't be rude if you don't like it, just don't post anything if you just want to say something annoying!
Before you view them the pics were taken before a long day of school and filming!
We filmed a short movie for a school project and we had a lot of cuts, cuts and cuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.
Don't mind that soda from the table we actually drunk vine (a lot of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but you can't see the bottles I know, they were in the back, which you can see in the 2nd pic, there were a lot and a couple a vine barrels!

P.S.2.
If you want to see the short movie just ask for it, I'm really happy to share it and I like a kind feedback even though it's only in Hungarian (sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anyway guess who I am in the pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



[title: A little help *!READ THIS AFTER YOU VIEW THE PICS!*





 ]Many persons think that I'm over 20... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Dinner at my mate after a long day*


Spoiler



[title: It started...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Dinner at my mate after a long day (late night)*


Spoiler



[title: Continued! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






So what do you think?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.3


Spoiler



[title: Joking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]PG! I'm still waiting for those pics!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 7, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm rated PG27. You have to be over the age of 27 for half-nakey pics... or just wait for me to buy a new bellydancing costume XD


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 7, 2011)

So i finally uploaded my pic


----------



## hankchill (Jan 8, 2011)

I am a-special.


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 8, 2011)

hankchill said:
			
		

> I am a-special.


Nice pic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want that...


----------



## Narayan (Jan 10, 2011)

hmm... i think i'm bad at taking pics


Spoiler


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## ineap09 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm actually happy how well this pic turned out(that doesn't happen too often)! And behind me is my room. If I'm on the 'temp, there's about a 95% chance that I'm in that room.


----------



## Sgt. Grumbles (Jan 16, 2011)

Pic is kinda old, from 07, and not 100% accurate anymore, but I'm too lazy to make a new pic. Might do soon.


----------



## R.Harrell (Jan 16, 2011)

This is me and my sister, so please dont get the wrong idea. But I thought I would post a pic of myself to be part of the mix






Since everybody else posted a pic of them shirtless, why not me.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 18, 2011)

Spoiler











just sayin'
that's me by the way


----------



## Framework43 (Jan 18, 2011)

Edited.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 19, 2011)

Here come a few...



Spoiler



Me taking a nap






Me posing retardedly






Me being Alakazam






Me about to shoot you with geometry






Me catching Articuno






Me being a ball






Me being a handsome little kid








No, I'm not a poser. Yes, I was a poser.


----------



## iFish (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 19, 2011)

My first day in Portugal (2009)





Random night (2009) :


----------



## monkat (Jan 23, 2011)

Image edited for the protection of those involved.

Also cuz I was looking at the phone and it looked creepier than it does now.

Trust me.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 23, 2011)

come at me bro


----------



## Costello (Jan 23, 2011)

if you dont have a pic to post, don't post !
thread's been locked and cleaned up a bit, it'll remain locked for a while.

monkat, stop posting in this thread


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 24, 2011)

owned monkat.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## mthrnite (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Ace (Jan 31, 2011)

iFish = Abed from Community?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Very old picture of me uploaded in November. It was taken when I was protesting against the Sweden Democrats, a Conservative Nationalist party that got into the parliament last year.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 31, 2011)

Guy at my martial arts class was taking photos for the website. He's a few of the (in my opinion) better photos of me.



Spoiler: Ugly Person Inside




























Last one's a terrible photo of me. I just thought you guys would like to see my gormless expression


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 1, 2011)

Me getting a lapdance by the guy who would be my Best Man the week after


----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2011)

Ladies, look at your man. Now back to me. Now back at your man. Now back to me. Sadly, I don't know where I'm going with this. 



Spoiler



*I'm on a horse. *


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 4, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Ladies, look at your man. Now back to me. Now back at your man. Now back to me. Sadly, I don't know where I'm going with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u sexeh yo!

id totqlly do you if i wasnt too busy doing myself and feeling of your horse


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 5, 2011)

One of me on a bus...



Spoiler


----------



## monkat (Feb 5, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Me getting a lapdance by the guy who would be my Best Man the week after



Somehow, I imagined you looking more like...a 12 year old.

Also:

Bitch, Costy, I postin


----------



## mameks (Feb 5, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Ladies, look at your man. Now back to me. Now back at your man. Now back to me. Sadly, I don't know where I'm going with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?Look at my horse, my horse is amasing?


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 6, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euhm... why would you think that? ;(


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Feb 7, 2011)

My fav hobby is pumping iron and mirin' self.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 7, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> My fav hobby is pumping iron and mirin' self.


*cough*sceneguy*cough*

I kid ;P


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Feb 7, 2011)

No really I'm Duke Nukem, just trying to hide myself to the World. This alien de-aging tech is rly brilliant. 

In all seriousness though I don't cut my hair for months. Gonna wait til I schedule another photo shoot cause that's money too cuz.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 12, 2011)

On request by Brian


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 23, 2011)

Got a new phone which has a decent camera on it, so here's some hi-def TrolleyDave. (Pictures spoilered as there large-ish, and probably scary-ish)



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Feb 23, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

>



I cummed


----------



## Orc (Feb 23, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> Elvarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Arnold you have a video on an article about him!
http://www.simplyshredded.com/exclusive-zyzz-interview.html


----------



## SoraKeyofFate (Feb 23, 2011)

First time posting here


Spoiler










The bottom half of my face isn't presentable yet...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 23, 2011)

Well...I'm a mod now, so...I guess gotta. But you guys ain't getting the new (old) hotness; I'll show you something from when I was a young whipper-snapper like most of you are now:



Spoiler











Circa 1988-89...somewhere there abouts, I believe. What can I say, hair bands were big back then.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 24, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Got a new phone which has a decent camera on it, so here's some hi-def TrolleyDave. (Pictures spoilered as there large-ish, and probably scary-ish)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude!

Theres girls making out in black and white behind you and youre making pics? Wrong priorities


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 25, 2011)

red shorts.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 25, 2011)

TAPPPEE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lolwut? And no >.> I'm not doing the illegal thing... Nawp... I'm zipping my mouth shut, K?

Under the tape? He's Fugly!! O.o 






Haters gonna hate


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 25, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Holy crap TD, this pic looks creepy, lol. (No offence meant btw) 

Really gotta get around to posting a pic or 2, shame my 5MP phone decided to die, stuck with a 2MP one.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 25, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Holy crap TD, this pic looks creepy, lol. (No offence meant btw)



Don't worry, no offence taken!  That's the whole reason I posted the pic. lol


----------



## The Pi (Feb 25, 2011)

Took this awhile ago.


Spoiler









*I was craving one OK?*


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 28, 2011)

Me looking decidedly camp.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 28, 2011)

My camera sucks, so don't expect anything good.


Spoiler


----------



## digipokemaster (Feb 28, 2011)

me this is the latest pic of me


----------



## Narayan (Mar 1, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> My camera sucks, so don't expect anything good.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



somehow i think your avatar really resemble you.


----------



## Officer Delibird (Mar 1, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geez be nice i think this thread is pointless anyway i wont post my pic because i dont want any pedophiles looking at me


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes.. thats a Joker cap from Mass Effect 2


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 4, 2011)

EDIT:


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 4, 2011)

GF and me


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 4, 2011)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Been a year or two since I posted one of me. Was taken at a little get together party for my dad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im already stalking her ... i found your FB and hers ;>


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 5, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, quitting the sony boycott group if you're going to stalk all my FB friends.


----------



## iFish (Mar 5, 2011)

Me playing my DS


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

* THERE YOU HAPPY NOW?*


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 5, 2011)

^^thats not you. You got that image from... I think its the picture with the Japanese guy in a bra?


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> ^^thats not you. You got that image from... I think its the picture with the Japanese guy in a bra?


Umm... Japanese guy in bra? I think you need mental help...


----------



## Sephi (Mar 5, 2011)

Just another ordinary visit to Target


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sephi said:
			
		

> Just another ordinary visit to Target



Your moobs are showing.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 5, 2011)

Fake pics aren't nice http://www.webketing.fr/wp-content/uploads...hatroulette.jpg


----------



## iFish (Mar 6, 2011)

In a great mood tonight.

And if you ask my my hair looks pretty good too!







Shitty iPod VGA from facing camera...
It sucks soooo much!


----------



## Neko (Mar 6, 2011)

just chillin playin some riffs dude


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok, so the second one isn't really of me but you know, I'm posting it anyway!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 12, 2011)

You look positively freakish in that picture.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 12, 2011)

You got a problem with my boat race? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well let's 'ave it then son!

Yeah, don't worry, I know I look a little creepy and evil - it's why I posted it! lol  Gotta keep up the mean guy image don't ya know!


----------



## Dylan (Mar 13, 2011)

Dylan said:
			
		

> sup




I was searching my username to see what kind of stuff I posted a couple of years ago when I was a regular here and this was probably the funniest thing I found. That's a 15 year old me.

Guess now that i'm back/18 I might as well refresh it. Not much has changed..... lol


----------



## iFish (Mar 13, 2011)

Me in like 20 years.

Also, why is my chin growing a penis of it's own?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 13, 2011)

iFish, what the fuck is that thing?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Shroom vision.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 23, 2011)

It's been a while, kiddies...


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 27, 2011)

Admirin' myself before a night out. So dazzled I forgot to smile more.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 27, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Admirin' myself before a night out. So dazzled I forgot to smile more.


lol you remind me of "someone" from FF


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 27, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he's dressed like an al bhed in ff10! brother?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 27, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL!

A old pic, found a few days ago and scanned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 27, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rikku? yeah I get that a lot.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 27, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! You say? xD
No coment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 30, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> LoL!
> 
> A old pic, found a few days ago and scanned
> 
> ...


Don't look now but there's an ominous hand there!


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 31, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mere mehndi?  Or...blood-soaked hand of DOOM?!


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 31, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what's on the hand of the man/woman. Is it chocolate or just gold paint?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Densetsu9000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's betadine.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 31, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Its just Hena/mehndi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I cropped out the person in the pic xD.


----------



## boktor666 (Mar 31, 2011)

Might as well join the fun of posting pics. Bleh, I can't seem to find any pictures nao, Ill be posting laters, Really!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 31, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Densetsu9000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a woman lol. And no chocolate. 
havent you guys ever seen henna/mehndi? o.o


----------



## Paarish (Apr 3, 2011)

lol Tanveer, you looked like brother when he was younger


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 3, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> lol Tanveer, you looked like brother when he was younger


Whose brother? My brother or yours lol.
My brother looks exact same as me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(no we are not twins xD).


----------



## Paarish (Apr 3, 2011)

lol at my bad grammer. Yeah I meant my brother.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Apr 4, 2011)

Couldn't help making a stupid face but I lub my 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 4, 2011)

Dammit lost the original pic my brother made for me, here's a horribly resized version of it:





This is about two years old or so, but i don't look much different. Heck, people that have never seen me since primary school still easily recognize me... Yes i look horrible there, I just hate getting photographed...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 4, 2011)

Not the same looks as when I used to be younger? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Arnold
WTF are you doing!? pr0n on the DS? lol


----------



## modshroom128 (Apr 4, 2011)

nothing to say but [mthr]

but seriously,


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler












edit:thanks old man mthr, there was 0 nudity in that jpg, i didin't know you couldn't have pictures of people kissing on gbatemp, too PG for me and the rest of the 8 year olds on this site?.


Super mod editerhaps if you feign outrage everything will work out how you want it to. -mthr

edit: perhaps if you werent a powertripping nazi who got moist at the thought of being able to edit peoples posts you would not be wrongfully censoring my shit when i broke no rules. 
"super mod" you are so much better than me

moderators like you are honestly the cancer killing forums. this is why image boards are getting more popular, mod circle jerking and power tripping.


----------



## m_babble (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Syntaxmeman (Apr 6, 2011)

how do you post photos?

been trying for awhile.

thanks.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 6, 2011)

Upload to an image website like imageshack.us or tinypic.com, then copy the image location and press the picture icon


----------



## Nujui (Apr 6, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Upload to an image website like imageshack.us or tinypic.com, then copy the image location and press the picture icon


Or upload it here.


----------



## dice (Apr 6, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pix.gbatemp.net


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 11, 2011)

^Greatest thing to happen to the guitar ever.


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 11, 2011)

a terrible pic?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 11, 2011)

Netbook webcams suck ass?







Better?


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 11, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Netbook webcams suck ass?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's cooler bro.


----------



## modshroom128 (Apr 14, 2011)

modshroom128 said:
			
		

> nothing to say but [mthr]
> 
> but seriously,
> 
> ...


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 14, 2011)

*^* Oh, he mad. SO mad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(modshroom's rage makes me moist)


----------



## dice (Apr 14, 2011)

modshroom128 said:
			
		

> blah



Out of interest what did you wish to achieve by posting said image?

I agree with mthr's decision btw.

Also, please take it up with him via PM instead of derailing the thread.


----------



## modshroom128 (Apr 14, 2011)

dice said:
			
		

> modshroom128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh cool mod circle jerk = lets all kiss up to them like every other forum on the internet. oh i forgot no kissing allowed! 

babbies general

edit: oh wait your an ex mod


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 16, 2011)

New MGS Peace Walker Field Shirt came in! (I just ordered a L and I'm wearing it as a light jacket anyway, too heavy to be a shirt)



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Apr 16, 2011)

Crazy pic of me (right) and my little bro.


----------



## Haloman800 (Apr 16, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Not the same looks as when I used to be younger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every picture of you is of when you were younger.. I think it's time someone said this.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 17, 2011)

Went to the eye doctor today to update my prescription (haven't done so in 3 years... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Eyes got a tad bit worse in that time, but I settled on some frames I think I likes...



Spoiler


----------



## smash_brew (Apr 17, 2011)

Spoiler











my son and i napping. can you see the resemblance?

sorry for the double post. my cat just managed to step on both my keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 17, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err what?
Thats a recent one o.o
I dont look 19 on that one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




besides, i only posted 1 other older pic of me and was comparing this to that one below :/
Also dont comment without posting a pic of yourself.


Spoiler



LoL!

A old pic, found a few days ago and scanned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Nebz (Apr 17, 2011)

Most recent pic of myself... I don't usually update unless someone snaps one of me and posts up on Facebook. If I ever get the chance I'll be sure to post another.

EDIT: Before anyone thinks I'm Indian or what not which I get that a lot... I'm actually Puerto Rican/African-American.
#Just Sayin'


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 17, 2011)

You did look like South Indian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Same with me, unless someone tags any pic on FB, I barely have anything up..


----------



## mameks (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm just going to leave this here...


Spoiler: Me without glasses


----------



## KirovAir (Apr 25, 2011)

Bumping with wine, cheers.


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 25, 2011)

If I ever find a way to attach my Ghosts Of Razgriz patch to my jacket I'll post a new pic of myself, but with it being a synthetic leather material it's kinda difficult to get the damn thing to stick. I'm crap at sewing and I'm reluctant to use my dad's industrial glue gun 'cause I'm not sure what will happen. The jacket could be replaced but the patch is one of a kind. Suggestions? Seems a waste to have it just sat here.

Besides, I'll post a pic of me with Nanaki. So helping me gets the site more cute pics of my wolf. Any takers?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Apr 30, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> ...snip



Really if the patch is worth so much to you AND you must have it put on something you might want to take it to a professional. I don't know if it would be a tailor or seamstress (hem hem) or whatever you'd need though.

If you really want to try yourself I can ask around for you. I do know people who will know the best way to do it.


----------



## Veho (May 2, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> seamstress (hem hem)


I see what you did there


----------



## Jamstruth (May 13, 2011)

I regenerated. And this time I'm a redhead! Haven't been a redhead yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2011)

Me, after several months with no picture also after getting a hair cut


Spoiler: Here's me











There appears to be ghost arms in the picture


----------



## MaxNuker (May 13, 2011)

Spoiler for peoples sake!!! xD the photos are kinda big :S

Tenente Valdez Captain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( me xD ) and before getting a hair cut


Spoiler: Captain Mode : ON!













Spoiler: before haircut











A little lonely?


Spoiler: A Little Lonely?














Spoiler



[titleoser mode? xD] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






edit: anyone could care to tell me how to make a name on the spoiler thingy? completely forgot xD


----------



## Cyan (May 13, 2011)

To name the spoiler tag, it's not [name=xxxx] but [title:xxxxxx]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(in lowercase)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 13, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I regenerated. And this time I'm a redhead! Haven't been a redhead yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my experience I haven't ended up being as similar to a previous form as you have. Might work on that.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 19, 2011)

Been a while since I've posted something here. So if you've forgotten what I look like, here's a little refresher :3


----------



## Terminator02 (May 21, 2011)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Been a while since I've posted something here. So if you've forgotten what I look like, here's a little refresher :3


except i cannot see you at all unless you're female


----------



## [M]artin (May 21, 2011)

Don't usually wear my glasses... ever. But a few nights ago...


----------



## koimayeul (May 22, 2011)

hola fellow tempers i just notice i never post any pic on my favorite gaming forum so here goes a few

- first one my Chang Lee style! ^^






- around january of last year emo style 






- taken this christmas 2010 .. batmaaan






- another later batman lazy to shave






thats it for now about my old self check temper beasts for my furry friends


----------



## redact (May 22, 2011)

a couple moths old but here's me with a mustache i got from a christmas cracker...


Spoiler: TADA!


----------



## Domination (May 26, 2011)

Young me. Cute? Cute.


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2011)

Domination said:
			
		

> Young me. Cute? Cute.


Chubby asian kids are always cute.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 29, 2011)

No, I am not a hipster because of the shirt, I think it just looks better on me, and me smiling always looks forced unless I am already laughing.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 29, 2011)

Me and my babe


----------



## Rayder (May 30, 2011)

I said before that I wouldn't post a pic of myself, but what the hell. I previously only had this in the Staff forums, but I'll put it here.....it's a little less than a year old.  Took it with my cell phone.



Spoiler











The dark eye is my blind eye, which should be obvious....


----------



## Terminator02 (May 30, 2011)

you look like you're staring deep into my soul, scary stuff


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2011)

I would have assumed the other eye was the blind eye.


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2011)

BOW BEFORE YOUR DOUCHE LORD 







(Not my actual glasses)


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 1, 2011)

Spoiler











Me and Nanaki just chillin' on the sofa.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello friends!

Been a while.

Just gonna leave these here, pictures taken March 18th.





Big me and Little me.





Just Little me.





Mama and her baba.

Been hella busy, but i'd really like to keep my head regularly popping in.  PS, oldschoolies- Anyone for whom i need to keep an eye out? Also, HELLO EVERYONE! Excited to see who's still around heh.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 6, 2011)

Location: Praterstern/Austria(Vienna)





@WildWon
Your son got your eyes!


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 12, 2011)

*SOLOOOOOOOOO!*


----------



## iFish (Jun 12, 2011)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> *SOLOOOOOOOOO!*



Martin, that's scary....


----------



## Waflix (Jun 14, 2011)

Spoiler



This picture is from when I was only 2 months old...
[tn=150]http://pix.gbatemp.net/270046/Tiny%20Dog.jpg[/tn]

And this picture is from a few months ago. I'm the dog biting in a friend's head.
As you can see I've changed my look.
[tn=150]http://pix.gbatemp.net/270046/New%20Dog.jpg[/tn]


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jun 25, 2011)

lol more of my stupid shit..


----------



## prowler (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't normally take pictures because I look terrible but my webcam semi-works so what the heck (plus I wanted to try imgur editing thing)



Spoiler



[titlerobably will delete soon]


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 28, 2011)

I went to Lanzarote. Here is the best photo I could find.


Spoiler: Warning 14MP image inside


----------



## shortz1994 (Jun 28, 2011)

here's my family, yes it's big an wouldn't have it any other way. all twins but my son in the blue jacket with head down. BEAT THAT..


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 2, 2011)

*DAS PICS!

LOVE THESE SHIRTS:*


----------



## iFish (Jul 2, 2011)

Long time no see.


----------



## dice (Jul 2, 2011)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> *DAS PICS!
> 
> LOVE THESE SHIRTS:*



Where'd you get them from? They do look nice


----------



## Lokao0 (Jul 2, 2011)

Here I am:


----------



## digipokemaster (Jul 2, 2011)

here one of me and my sister this was taken this year i havent changed much. btw can anyone guess how old i am ( without looking at my profile) just by this picture?
so far she the runt of my sibling (for now anyway) i have 11 sibling one full blood the others are halfblood and sibling by marriage


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 2, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Long time no see.


LEGO ATLANTIS 3D GLASSES

they suck


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 2, 2011)

I really let my self go!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 2, 2011)

real images only. NOT from your avatar.
NOT from google
NOT a blank space


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't think EVERYONE used real images!
I can't believe you know so much as an 8-year-old.
But then again, I was smarter then you back then (hehehe).


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 2, 2011)

you can see that fake images get deleted if you watch this thread once a month


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 2, 2011)

> 
Why do you have to act so smart?
I haven't been as long as you have here.
Jeez.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 2, 2011)

This has been my profile pic on Facebook for a while:






Stupid Facebook is a pest and doesn't let me just Right Click->Save As for photos anymore so I used the screen cap tool on my computer. Sorry.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 3, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> This has been my profile pic on Facebook for a while:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What.

I had ZERO clue you would look like that. Plus, you look like the Nostalgia Critic with long hair.


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 3, 2011)

dice said:
			
		

> Where'd you get them from? They do look nice


Disney Store online during their Memorial Day Sale. Picked 'em up dirt cheap:

*HEREhttp://www.disneystore.com/disney/s...02&storeId=10051&ddkey=http:DSIProductDisplay and HEREhttp://www.disneystore.com/disney/s...02&storeId=10051&ddkey=http:DSIProductDisplay*


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 3, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I said before that I wouldn't post a pic of myself, but what the hell. I previously only had this in the Staff forums, but I'll put it here.....it's a little less than a year old.  Took it with my cell phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit, dude, I hope I look that BADASS when I grow up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You look very manly Bro (that's a good thing).

I have not posted a pic here, in the topic (I HAVE posted one of me though around here lol) hold on I'll be back with a pic.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep

Edit - actually, this is me soon after shaving.  I haven't shaved in nearly a month.  Within a day or two I'll put up a new pic


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Jul 3, 2011)

I look different in all my pictures LoL.




Spoiler











more to come~


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 3, 2011)

From my Prom last year... that was a fun day. I NEVER dress up, by the way. That suit is ONLY an ILLUSION. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And just for the extra lulz... 






About... three years ago? I was having fun with my DSi Camera. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: AGLCB is not the only Catboy around here.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 3, 2011)

Schlupi, you could pass as Goli's brother


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 3, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Schlupi, you could pass as Goli's brother



I have not seen Goli lol. You creepin' me in the Temper pics? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where's yours? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*gasp!* I actually have a long lost half brother. Oh man... what if GOLI IS HIM?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT OFFTOPIC: When did I uh... pass 3000 posts? >_>


----------



## .Chris (Jul 3, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Long time no see.


lol I have those same glasses!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 3, 2011)

Okay, here's one I took of me about 5 minutes ago.

Haven't gotten my hair cut in around 6 months, and haven't shaved in a month (girlfriend broke up with me, and I said "fuck it" since I don't have someone bitching at me to shave)






Thoughts?


----------



## Schlupi (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm jelly; I wish I had 3D anaglyph glasses somewhere for my Virtual Boy emulator. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ Plasma Dragon: You look like some guy I know.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 3, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> I'm jelly; I wish I had 3D anaglyph glasses somewhere for my Virtual Boy emulator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, well I can guarantee you don't know me.

Though, I will say, you did look ever so vaguely familiar the first time I saw your pic, too. O.O


----------



## wasim (Jul 3, 2011)

plasma dragon007 said:
			
		

> Yep
> 
> Edit - actually, this is me soon after shaving.  I haven't shaved in nearly a month.  Within a day or two I'll put up a new pic


this is your facebook profile pic
isn't it ?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 3, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was, changed it last night to the one I had posted a few posts back.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 16, 2011)

Wizarding is serious business bitches.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 17, 2011)

This is me in my human form!!!
<snip>
These are from when I was living in California.
First one is from 4th grade, second is from 3rd grade


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 19, 2011)

I took that awhile ago and it was one of two pictures I was actually satisfied with.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 19, 2011)

me grinning like a nutter with the Stig from Top Gear

terrible pic of me but its better than no pic


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 19, 2011)

Just came back from my holidays, and I ate some cheesesandwiches there.









And this is me and my cat (and some cheap german beer, that tasted like water):


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 19, 2011)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> In this pic you look a lot like Jack Black! Awesome!



lol believe it or not alot of people tell me i look like him at times
but i just dont see it


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 20, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> DaRk_ViVi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



agree jack black and some of ashton kutcher looks mixed all together.. fuuuuusion!


----------



## Dangy (Jul 20, 2011)

Instagram for iPod Touch sucks.


----------



## LeahLuvsYou (Jul 20, 2011)

me exhausted and fat after feasting on some chicken wangssss.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 20, 2011)

LeahLuvsYou said:
			
		

> me exhausted and fat after feasting on some chicken wangssss.
> 
> wow thats a feast and a half
> 
> ...



lol im having that on my facebook

jack black & ashton kutcher FUSSSIOONNN HAA!


----------



## LeahLuvsYou (Jul 20, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> LeahLuvsYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol it was good. horrible pic of me though. but food is 1000x more important lmfao. (I don't know what I'm chewing on. I think its like a potato wedge or something...?)

and jackshton kutchblack. the ultimate in sexy/funny xD


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 20, 2011)

LeahLuvsYou said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



picture of you is good

everyone loves a girl who can eat

i thought you where just finishing off a bone or something 

lol jackshton/kutchblack. im gonna take some more photos soon and go about saying "do i look like Jack Black & Ashton Kutcher mixed"
hopefully people wont run away screaming


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 22, 2011)

Now in HQ 3D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



takes a while to load


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 23, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nope

propper 3D camera


3D image of 3DS displaying 3D lol



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 23, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> 3D image of 3DS displaying 3D lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty awesome.

Can't wait until some guy gets a hold of a 3D video-camera and films gameplay videos using 3D footage from the 3DS.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 23, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



you do realise that what i have

i could actually do that

but cant convert the video into something someone watches on a 2D laptop


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 23, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why can't you?

If it's just a video-file, it should be able to display on all computers albeit in 2D. What's the file extension?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 23, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
some special format lol mp4 aint special

gonna try and see what happens tho


----------



## LeahLuvsYou (Jul 24, 2011)

random, but my friend and I ran into a lost lil' bear from the angry bear cavalry, he's actually very friendly and cute up close.. :3


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 24, 2011)

nice one LeahLuvsYou, beauty & the beast style with Kuma!! you are to the right of the picture correct? ^^


old one with glasses.. dont laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









From this february i was about to go out, it was still snowy in France that month






last one from my crappy Dsi cam and date err.. maybe April or May






thats all for now stay tuned for more in few months


----------



## LeahLuvsYou (Jul 25, 2011)

I like the second one the best! And yes~ thats me on the right. xD


----------



## Ace (Jul 25, 2011)

I say, Leah, is that you posing with the Angry Bear Cavalry? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most recent pic of me in Denmark, two weeks ago.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 25, 2011)

Me
nom nom nom
posted elsewhere but its a pic of me so YAY


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2011)

Shades plus shades plus shades plus duckyface. The ultimate Facebook profile pic. 






Dammit, forgot to pop my collar.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 25, 2011)

Veho, are those 3D glasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!?


----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2011)

Some of them


----------



## iFish (Jul 26, 2011)

Veho looks like the sexiest pornstar ever. :3


----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Veho looks like the sexiest pornstar ever. :3


My porn name is Richard Long


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2011)

Just got back from party


removed alot of facepaint

now i just look EVIL


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 31, 2011)

Nvm.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 2, 2011)

costello need to post a pic, i see him spying


----------



## dice (Aug 2, 2011)

He's done it on SO many occasions, check his blog post regarding his engagement for example, I'm pretty sure he's posted pics as recently as 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 9, 2011)

Me in my Hufflepuff robes, taken about a week ago

And here's me in my new glasses, taken a few days ago!!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## shareyou (Aug 17, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> And this is me and my cat (and some cheap german beer, that tasted like water):



AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

That is the most cutest picture of a cat I've seen in quiet some time.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 17, 2011)

LeahLuvsYou said:
			
		

> -snip-
> 
> random, but my friend and I ran into a lost lil' bear from the angry bear cavalry, he's actually very friendly and cute up close.. :3


No way, I refuse to believe that that's you.


----------



## shareyou (Aug 17, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Yes.. thats a Joker cap from Mass Effect 2



Arggg SOOOOO jealous I want one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't find any on Ebay.


----------



## iFish (Aug 25, 2011)

:3


----------



## Wetlands (Aug 25, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> :3



OMG you're male


----------



## iFish (Aug 25, 2011)

Wetlands said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean, that wasn't obvious?


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 25, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Wetlands said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whether it's obvious or not, you're ugly.

Actually, you're fucking sexy.


----------



## iFish (Aug 25, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mameks (Aug 26, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Shades plus shades plus shades plus duckyface. The ultimate Facebook profile pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Veho, you so silly.


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 29, 2011)

What about naked pics? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Suddenly everybody stopped posting those ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



[title: Well here's my naked pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I finally can sex *phoenixgoddess27* cuz she said if I post a naked picture she will agree! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I'm waiting for your naked pic!


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 29, 2011)

Doing a little protesting a couple months ago, trying to help the gay people out a little.
My sign sucks, I know, I'm not good with spray paint.


----------



## ferofax (Aug 31, 2011)

something ridiculously stupid i thought up, just to say i did it.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 2, 2011)

<snip>
Flip FAIL


----------



## Ace (Sep 2, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> :3


----------



## iFish (Sep 3, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> > :3


You fucking sexy beast, Ace.

We need to get together and sit like that and take a picture together.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 3, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Ace Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not his pic, he's actually a unicorn.
anyways:


----------



## Ace (Sep 4, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I raise your mindless copying of iFish with a picture of me freefalling with a fedora:



Spoiler: That's right, it even needs spoiler tags











EDIT: A backstory. This summer I went skydiving. They taped the fedora to my head (which isn't visible in this picture). They instructed me on how to move towards my friend with the parachute beforehand so that we could safely land together. Frightening, but slightly epic.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2011)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Doing a little protesting a couple months ago, trying to help the gay people out a little.
> My sign sucks, I know, I'm not good with spray paint.[/quote]
> I disregarded the possibility that it could be an equal sign for a few seconds. Then I realized that it [i]was[/i] an equal sign and how lame it was. And then as I revised the previous sentences for typos, I noticed the word "sign" has two meanings. Good job, nice pun.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Sep 5, 2011)

mthrnite and I at the fair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just came across this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Look at my muscle!!! xD


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 6, 2011)

Me without glasses
<snip>
MUSCLES!!! (Well, not REALLY)
<snip>


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 6, 2011)

@ShinyJellicent12321
Dude, I had more muscles than you as a baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 6, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> @ShinyJellicent12321
> Dude, I had more muscles than you as a baby
> 
> 
> ...


Darn! That's TRUE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I better work out more O-_o''


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 7, 2011)

Hue hue hue hue hue!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 7, 2011)

Me!
After like 2 months without a hair cut and like a month without shaving.



Spoiler: I am awesome!


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 9, 2011)

@ShinyJellicent12321 funny how without glasses you take years older!!

@Catboy one month and still smooth, give me your secret i look like hobo after a week lol

now some new ones of my old self, my main pic since 19 august 2011






a funny shot as i woke up 1st september


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 9, 2011)

At a recent club gig


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 10, 2011)

PurpleEyesOfDeath said:
			
		

> At a recent club gig


where's your face?


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> @Catboy one month and still smooth, give me your secret i look like hobo after a week lol


Genetics.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My facial hair is really light and grows in really slow. If I go a month, I may look kinda scraggly up close, but the hairs won't be that long and you won't be able to tell from a distance.


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 10, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> PurpleEyesOfDeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Behind my hair DUH
Im the lead "screamer" for my band, well not MY band its my mates


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 11, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

>


Identity theft!!!
That is me(i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PROPER NINJA!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2011)

Spoiler: I shaved


----------



## iFish (Sep 12, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Spoiler: I shaved


Your eyes... Are really close together.

It looks weird. But suits you.


----------



## digipokemaster (Sep 12, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here my growing snail speed here one of me currently


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 12, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think they look too close together...


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 13, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Spoiler: I shaved



YOU LOOK HAWT!!!


----------



## Nujui (Sep 15, 2011)

Spoiler: big pic is big











(Notice the big zit on my forehead.)


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 17, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> *snip*
> 
> 
> (Notice the big zit on my forehead.)


Thats way too big.
Put it in a spoiler!
see what I did there?


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 21, 2011)

Latest on today 21 / 09 / 2011


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 21, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amphy2310 (Sep 24, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Spoiler: I shaved



Oh wow I have neko ears just like those =3 (just wanted to mention XD)


----------



## miruki (Sep 25, 2011)

Since I haven't posted any pictures in ages and I just installed my notebooks's webcam drivers, I took a crappy quality image just for you guys:







... and now one for the lulz. Because I'm a very lulzy person.






And with that, nighty night to all of you.


Ps: Yes, my hair is still brown. I got boring. No more pink and turquoise and purple and whatnot. Just brown. But I'm wearing that awesome Mickey zip hoodie instead, so be pleased with that, since it's awesome.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 25, 2011)

miruki said:
			
		

> snip



Now that one cute geek


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 26, 2011)

Just got outa the shower


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 1, 2011)

Me and my beloved 70's Greco semi-hollow guitar, which sounds like shit but I love it.



Spoiler: bonus video!



[youtube]XHrGVC5mEoE[/youtube]





Spoiler: also:


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 1, 2011)

/me tries to hurry and upload a picture so I can be under mthrnite

Well I haven't done so in a while, can't remember the last picture I shared, but this one I thought was particularly good of me (and that's rare to think such a thing).


----------



## mameks (Oct 1, 2011)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Me and my beloved 70's Greco semi-hollow guitar, which sounds like shit but I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Nice guitar.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 1, 2011)

seems like lots of tempers play the guitar!!


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 4, 2011)

This is me!!!








Spoiler


----------



## mameks (Oct 4, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> This is me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no it's not u.u


----------



## R4WK1LL (Oct 6, 2011)

Hiya guys! I put this up as an introduction.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~snip~


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 8, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Devin (Oct 10, 2011)

Spoiler











Bad camera, is bad but this is me.


----------



## iFish (Oct 10, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Spoiler


I cannot get over the face you don't look like you avatar. Hnnnggg


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 10, 2011)

This is a photo from about 2 months ago. I was in possession of a blow-up sword at the time and I thought, "I'm a badass. I can totally pull this picture off" and I think the general consensus would be that I could/did. Unfortunately, I had to get rid of my beard a few days later and now sticking with stubble rather than a proper beard.


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 12, 2011)

My eyes don't open all the way. I had to force my eyes to open.


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2011)

Made this for another thread, but it has a picture of me so here goes:


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 12, 2011)

Nevermind.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 27, 2011)

Three pictures.


Spoiler



Start of school 2011 Year 11





Today Year 12


----------



## digipokemaster (Oct 29, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:


>


Nice body man


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## notmeanymore (Nov 8, 2011)

Spoiler



Recent photo:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Couple years old photo:


----------



## Ace (Nov 8, 2011)

After months of not posting pics here, I'll put one of my trademark poses, courtesy of iFish:






Pardon the mess in my room xD


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 8, 2011)

*snip*

Thats me.

I really need more sleep xd


----------



## Ace (Nov 8, 2011)

D:
Where'd you get that hat!? I. Need. THAT!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 8, 2011)

Internet.
Total costs where over 40 dollars ;p


----------



## iFish (Nov 12, 2011)

Reading~
http://cl.ly/2Z233L0J3u2P3a000m23

Reading the book 'Steve Jobs' by Walter Isaacson


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 12, 2011)

iFish said:


> Reading~
> http://cl.ly/2Z233L0J3u2P3a000m23
> 
> Reading the book 'Steve Jobs' by Walter Isaacson





Spoiler



He dies at the end.


----------



## iFish (Nov 12, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> iFish said:
> 
> 
> > Reading~
> ...


You bitch.


----------



## iFish (Nov 19, 2011)

Got a haircut today! http://cl.ly/430G1z0u0L053I413C1J


----------



## prowler (Nov 22, 2011)

my webcam is shitty but i haven't took a recent picture of myself
http://min.us/lyo10UqnWqIKO


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 22, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> my webcam is shitty but i haven't took a recent picture of myself
> http://min.us/lyo10UqnWqIKO


You look like Dean Dobbs.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 22, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> my webcam is shitty but i haven't took a recent picture of myself
> http://min.us/lyo10UqnWqIKO


I SEE A PIMPLE~


----------



## prowler (Nov 22, 2011)

.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 22, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > You look like Dean Dobbs.
> ...


Observe.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh sorry prowler_
Kawaii Desu


----------



## emigre (Nov 22, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> my webcam is shitty but i haven't took a recent picture of myself
> http://min.us/lyo10UqnWqIKO



I like how you're hair looks like you're wearing a hat.


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> my webcam is shitty but i haven't took a recent picture of myself
> http://min.us/lyo10UqnWqIKO


like a dark haired justin bieber


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 24, 2011)

Me and my dad at a party back in April. I can pull of classy pretty well, if I do say so myself.


Spoiler


----------



## Harumy (Nov 25, 2011)

mthrnite said:


> Me and my beloved 70's Greco semi-hollow guitar, which sounds like shit but I love it.




I haven't come here in months but you haven't changed a bit! xD
And i really like your guitar


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

Meh, didn't know this had a pic thingy, and I dunno if I already posted a pic of me.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 26, 2011)

This is what happened to me when i cam home late and i forgot to bring my keys. 
no srsly, click on the image. just bored so...


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Those two are about 5-6 years old, but I don't really take too many pictures of myself, hence I don't have any on my HDD/Uploaded anywhere.

Courtesy of Pinkbike.Com, I'm suprised they kept those online for so long.



Spoiler



SNIP!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 28, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Those two are about 5-6 years old, but I don't really take too many pictures of myself, hence I don't have any on my HDD/Uploaded anywhere.
> 
> Courtesy of Pinkbike.Com, I'm suprised they kept those online for so long.
> 
> ...



I never imagined you having long hair ;o


----------



## kevan (Nov 28, 2011)

Masked Girl and I.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 29, 2011)

Spoiler: Crappy Webcam~


----------



## kevan (Nov 29, 2011)

Chi you have posted like a million pictures of yourself :0


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 29, 2011)

kevan said:


> Chi you have posted like a million pictures of yourself :0


So~?


----------



## kevan (Nov 29, 2011)

Just saying


----------



## mameks (Dec 4, 2011)

Aren't I sessy?


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2011)

Hum... Masked time. =3

This is me 4 years ago:



Spoiler











And this is me 3 years ago:



Spoiler








The dude in the cape at the right













I'm so sexy in those pics.


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 4, 2011)

@Skel: You dont go out like that normally do you o.o?


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 4, 2011)

a


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> @Skel: You dont go out like that normally do you o.o?


Nah... I'm not that crazy... Those were taken in Carnaval, it's like Halloween, but instead of being during the night, it's during the whole day, and there's no school that day.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2011)

It's been like million years since I've updated my photo vault.....so it actually stopped being my photo vault 
But anyways:


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2011)

^ I like that jacket. =O


----------



## Harumy (Dec 4, 2011)

Toni Plutonij said:


> It's been like million years since I've updated my photo vault.....so it actually stopped being my photo vault
> But anyways:



The radioactive member! Your photos always make me laugh =D
I've been off for a couple of years and you look exactly the same!
But the photo vault is yours again, keep posting !


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2011)

Harumy said:


> The radioactive member! Your photos always make me laugh =D
> I've been off for a couple of years and you look exactly the same!
> But the photo vault is yours again, keep posting !


Harumy  yeah, I've been off for some time as well.....a lot has happened in my life, good thing I survived it all XD
I do have one fresh, nice picture, taken yesterday..
Gotta fill the vault, right?! 





See, I can look relatively normal!


----------



## Issac (Dec 4, 2011)

Deleted, didn't want this.


----------



## Harumy (Dec 4, 2011)

I think you don't have more than 2 or 3 photos with the same hair color/style xD
You and your gf (she is your girlfriend right?xD) look cute together ^^
She's wearing pink contact lenses or is that from the camera???


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2011)

Isaac, lovely picture....always loved such pictures 

Harumy, yeah, I don't think there are more then 2-3 pictures with the same look..I like it that way, and while I can (I'm losing hair) I'm having fun!
Yeah, this is a new girlfriend, and no lenses, she actually has bright blue eyes, borderline with white..
And thanks


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 6, 2011)

Toni Plutonij said:


> See, I can look relatively normal!


I wouldn't be so sure about that. 

lutonij:


----------



## mucus (Dec 6, 2011)

me after working for 17 hours straight getting prints ready.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 6, 2011)

Toni Plutonij said:


> Isaac, lovely picture....always loved such pictures
> 
> Harumy, yeah, I don't think there are more then 2-3 pictures with the same look..I like it that way, and while I can (I'm losing hair) I'm having fun!
> Yeah, this is a new girlfriend, and no lenses, she actually has bright blue eyes, borderline with white..
> And thanks



I think I've already given you my opinion on the lovely lady 

But dude, your hair!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 8, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> > See, I can look relatively normal!
> ...


Well, can't argue with that, it's pretty obvious that being "normal" just isn't my thing!



Phoenix Goddess said:


> I think I've already given you my opinion on the lovely lady
> 
> But dude, your hair!


Yes you have PG  and I like your opinion  (and share it)

But dudette, what about my hair?!?! 

mucus, sexy as always! (have you gain some weight?)


----------



## Harumy (Dec 8, 2011)

Your hair is awesome Toni!
She's just jealous


----------



## mucus (Dec 8, 2011)

no one cares that i posted a photo.... 




me later that day, after sleeping for 3 hours


----------



## Harumy (Dec 8, 2011)

mucus said:


> no one cares that i posted a photo....



i do! i do!
you shouldn't post semi nude pics of yourself, there are people here under 18!


----------



## mucus (Dec 8, 2011)

men are topless everywhere, that's not seminude


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 8, 2011)

Harumy said:


> Your hair is awesome Toni!
> She's just jealous


Hehe, could be could be!
Or she's shocked I've shortened it.....or changed color, or something else?? 



mucus said:


> no one cares that i posted a photo....
> _*snip_
> me later that day, after sleeping for 3 hours


I commented and asked you something.....how no one cares????

Also, I'm pretty sure you've gained some weight XD
I'm trying to gain weight, and finally seems like it's going well!


----------



## Harumy (Dec 8, 2011)

mucus said:


> men are topless everywhere, that's not seminude



i was kidding 

post all the pictures you want!
more from that day! we want MOAR!


----------



## mucus (Dec 8, 2011)

oh damn, so you did.... now you see why i need glasses!
yeah.... yeah i've gained weight, and I dunno if it's for the better. . .


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 8, 2011)

Harumy said:


> Your hair is awesome Toni!
> She's just jealous



I was just going to say it isn't more than one color this time 



Toni Plutonij said:


> Yes you have PG  and I like your opinion  (and share it)
> 
> But dudette, what about my hair?!?!
> 
> mucus, sexy as always! (have you gain some weight?)



I saw her sleeping, if I recall. She looked so pretty  
Then another picture with her eyes open and her eyes are simply beautiful!

Dude, your hair isn't as colorful as it usually is!
Someone's slacking


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 8, 2011)

My fringe is developing a mind of its own


----------



## mucus (Dec 8, 2011)

u mad bro?


----------



## jrk190 (Dec 9, 2011)

All of these are pretty recent. I look horrible though...


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 9, 2011)

This is kinda sad, in the 10 pages or so that I read, only guys post their pics...


----------



## jrk190 (Dec 9, 2011)

Apparently not. Girls tend to be a bit self conscious though. I am, and I'm a guy...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 9, 2011)

This is a couple years old, but I still look the same (except for my full beard).  I was helping clean up the park, which is why I'm so sweaty:


Spoiler


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 9, 2011)

Took it just now.


----------



## VashTS (Dec 11, 2011)

well i just made a new thread but might as well add it here.


----------



## Coto (Dec 11, 2011)

Here's mine: After 3 hours of PHP. 0:42AM


----------



## jrk190 (Dec 11, 2011)

I swear, I am the nerdiest model alive... Haha... Yes, I model.


----------



## Harumy (Dec 11, 2011)

jrk190 said:


> Apparently not. Girls tend to be a bit self conscious though. I am, and I'm a guy...



You're right! =D
We prefer to be here looking at your pics and make some nice/funny posts aboud them


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 12, 2011)

Hum... I just took pics now, God... I need to shave and brush my hair... I look like a hobo. D=

Just compare these pics with one from around April, doing nothing makes a person change. >3

April 2011



Spoiler








I posted this one a couple pages ago, I'm posting again just to show the dif. x3



December 2011


Spoiler


















I love this one, I have such a sexy frindge.


----------



## Harumy (Dec 12, 2011)

Better haircut, you're growing up Skell!


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 12, 2011)

This is me at NY Comic Con. I'm in the black one in the center lol


Spoiler


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 12, 2011)

Harumy said:


> Better haircut, you're growing up Skell!


It's the same haircut, just longer.. I always have one side shorter than the other.


----------



## Harumy (Dec 12, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> It's the same haircut, just longer.. I always have one side shorter than the other.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 13, 2011)

Harumy said:


> You look older, so you're growing up... and yeah i noticed you're too lazy to shave...
> I need to stop posting here cause there isn't a photo of me and all i do is stalking tempers



Post a pic then.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 13, 2011)

I love my profile pic lol (it's my facebook pic)

But here are some more recent ones of me:


Spoiler










I herped the derp.






Jus' me, Mr. Nick.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 13, 2011)

plasma dragon007 said:


> I love my profile pic lol (it's my facebook pic)
> 
> But here are some more recent ones of me:
> 
> ...



Lol, you look just like my cousin. xP


----------



## Harumy (Dec 13, 2011)

Plasma and Skell's eyes are so similar! 



Skelletonike said:


> Post a pic then.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 13, 2011)

You coward. D<
And lol, I didn't notice that. =O


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 13, 2011)

Harumy said:


> Plasma and Skell's eyes are so similar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harumy (Dec 13, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> You coward. D<
> And lol, I didn't notice that. =O



No i'm not. -.-





jrk190 said:


> Apparently not. Girls tend to be a bit self conscious though. I am, and I'm a guy...



Remember?




plasma dragon007 said:


> Then again, I AM colorblind, so I am mainly just talking out of my ass.  XD




Yes you are! xD
I'm kidding ^^ I think your eyes and Skell's look really similar, but that's just my opinion!


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 13, 2011)

My eyes change color depending on the lighting and mood. =O

Here's some pics I pics of my eyes I took a couple days ago. xP

Right Eye


Spoiler












Left Eye


Spoiler












Mine are kinda brownish in the middle. =3


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 13, 2011)

Very facinating o.o
thats it? lol


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 13, 2011)

Tanveer said:


> Very facinating o.o
> thats it? lol


I was bored, and what do you mean that's it? =S


----------



## mucus (Dec 14, 2011)

got a new hat
so here i am wearing it and looking likea creep


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2011)

Pictures of everyone's favourite shlong 



Spoiler


----------



## Harumy (Dec 18, 2011)

shlong said:


> Pictures of everyone's favourite shlong
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



If my mom looks like this, imagine her daughter...

Kidding 
I like your hair


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2011)

Harumy said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > Pictures of everyone's favourite shlong
> ...



You look like me? 
Kewls :3

Thanks, so do I 



> p1ngpong :	(20:40) I am ok with that, looking at shlongs picture he could make a semi decent trap


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 18, 2011)

EDIT: Actually, I'll put up a better one later


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2011)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Okay, I guess I'll put up a picture.
> 
> This is after my niece's birthday party last week.
> 
> ...


Hai Peegee  Looking good ^^
spoil sport
I'd take a pic of my birthmark, but it's in an awkward place


----------



## Harumy (Dec 18, 2011)

shlong said:


> You look like me?
> Kewls :3
> 
> Thanks, so do I



OMG you're italian o.o

Actually i don't look like you 
Maybe i have my father genes.... (have p1ng posted a photo?)


----------



## raulpica (Dec 18, 2011)

shlong, you have the same hairdo I had when I was young  I was actually pretty similiar to you, only with moar beard


----------



## emigre (Dec 18, 2011)

Spoiler











I do have a face...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2011)

WHY CAN'T I TAKE GOOD PICTURES. I'll shall post when I finally think my picture looks nice (if that ever happens). Just noticed the front camera on my Evo is shitty and the flash on my back camera keeps flashing EVEN WHEN I TURN IT OFF which makes me look...disgusting. I SHALL POST IN A FEW DAYS LADS SO YOU CAN ALL GLORIFY YOURSELVES IN THE PICTURE THAT SHALL BE ME.


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2011)

Harumy said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > You look like me?
> ...


Actually I'm English, but I live in Italy 

Nyaw, maybe that's what it is then u.u
Well...he has a beard, do you?



raulpica said:


> shlong, you have the same hairdo I had when I was young  I was actually pretty similiar to you, only with moar beard


Damn, that's freaky and awesome at the same time.


----------



## Harumy (Dec 18, 2011)

No i don't... maybe i'll post a pic here... someday 
Oh i tought you were italian... but you live there... i wanna go to italy so much !
Well, good night lol


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2011)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> EDIT: Actually, I'll put up a better one later


You damn well better. ;O;

(I missed that one)


----------



## DCG (Dec 18, 2011)

Okay, first pic of me on the internet.
It's about 2 years old, and not of the best quality, it's bigger than I expected.



Spoiler









One with my cat, which is dead unfortunately 



Spoiler


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 18, 2011)

OMG!
It's a russian blue cat... I love those cats, they're so gorgeous.


----------



## DCG (Dec 18, 2011)

nope, British shorthair, although we would have made the same mistake, he was realy slim.

Hmm, I think I was playing on my DS at that time  with my M3 flashcart

We've got his sister (she's getting fat :s  and his niche, which is brown)


----------



## Harumy (Dec 18, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> OMG!
> It's a russian blue cat... I love those cats, they're so gorgeous.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 18, 2011)

Meh... Here are two pics, one before my haircut, and another one after my haircut...

My current hairstyle is a Mullet type, short at the front, but with a ponytail in the back.


----------



## Harumy (Dec 19, 2011)

You hair was fine! What did u do? omg... -.-
Btw, im not posting a pic, so gotcha xD


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 19, 2011)

Harumy said:


> You hair was fine! What did u do? omg... -.-
> Btw, im not posting a pic, so gotcha xD


I was paid 50€ to cut my hair... I have a ponytail still... ='(

And you're mean... =(


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 19, 2011)

Harumy said:


> You hair was fine! What did u do? omg... -.-
> Btw, im not posting a pic, so gotcha xD



You tricked us D;


----------



## digipokemaster (Dec 19, 2011)

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2551]
[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2550]
[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2549]
these are some i had but forgot to post on here
you'll have to click the name of the picture to see them it my first time use the image on here


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 20, 2011)

Mwahahahahaha!!

Pics of my beloved yakisoba.


----------



## Harumy (Dec 20, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Mwahahahahaha!!
> 
> Pics of my beloved yakisoba.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 20, 2011)

Harumy said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Mwahahahahaha!!
> ...


----------



## Harumy (Dec 20, 2011)

Sometimes you're a little bit creepy... just a little bit...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 20, 2011)

I SHALL NEVER POST A PIC ABOUT MYSELF UNLESS...Konami makes a sequel to Boktai on the Nintendo 3DS/SEGA releasing a port of Sonic Shuffle on the DS or 3DS.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 20, 2011)

Just a little?

And lol, Boktai was an awesome series... I wonder why they stopped...


----------



## Harumy (Dec 20, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> I SHALL NEVER POST A PIC ABOUT MYSELF UNLESS...Konami makes a sequel to Boktai on the Nintendo 3DS/SEGA releasing a port of Sonic Shuffle on the DS or 3DS.



Just post a pic...now

@Skell: yea just a little


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 20, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Just a little?
> 
> And lol, Boktai was an awesome series... I wonder why they stopped...



They didn't stop, they ruined the DS version and can't find the strength to make a better boktai game for the DS/3DS. They need to realize that Boktai wasn't about the freaking 'guardians' it was about the Pile Driver and killing the immortals. They shouldn't have made the pile driver so easy on the DS.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 20, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Just a little?
> ...


But the DS game in itself wasn't so bad, I actually liked it... Only thing that sucked was the story, kinda.... Oh, and the fact that the game itself didn't have a sun detector thingy like the GBA one, the game is much cooler when u actually need to be in the sun to collect extra sunlight. xP


----------



## Harumy (Dec 20, 2011)

Tempers pics people!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 20, 2011)

Harumy said:


> Tempers pics people!


Okey dokey, we'll start with you


----------



## Harumy (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok i'll start!



Spoiler



gotcha again! =D


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 20, 2011)

Harumy said:


> Ninja style...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Seriously.. Go die... =(


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 20, 2011)

Harumy said:


> Ninja style...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


See my first post. Show me yours I'll show you mine...


Spoiler


----------



## Harumy (Dec 20, 2011)

go to the post again


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 20, 2011)

You pasted the wrong link with the image, that one takes everyone to your profile. =O
Nice pic btw, you have awesome eyes. O=


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 20, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## Harumy (Dec 20, 2011)

win what?


----------



## nando (Dec 20, 2011)

iggloovortex said:


> This is me at NY Comic Con. I'm in the black one in the center lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler



what are you doing in the black one? D:


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 20, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> Harumy said:
> 
> 
> > go to the post again
> ...


Your mustache reminds me of Don Quixote for some reason. =P


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 20, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Harumy said:
> ...


Been said before, that's why I shaved that fucker right the fuck off. Looks a lot better now.


----------



## Harumy (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm ninja so i win


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 20, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > suprgamr232 said:
> ...


Hahaha!! Lool, it wasnt necessarily a bad thing. xP


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 20, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Hahaha!! Lool, it wasnt necessarily a bad thing. xP


Well I don't really want people to think of a cynically insane old man when they see me now do I???...or am I thinking of the wrong thing?


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 20, 2011)

I have studded fingerless leather gloves, so pawn you all. D<

edit: Nope, you're talking about the right person. xP


----------



## Harumy (Dec 20, 2011)

i'm a girl, I pawn you all! muahah
nice gloves btw


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 20, 2011)

I always use those gloves when I go out during the summer... That pic was taken during 2010's summer btw, and I don't know where I put my gloves during August... I lost them in my own room this year. xP


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 20, 2011)

Harumy said:


> i'm a girl, I pawn you all! muahah
> nice gloves btw


I'm a sexy man, I win so hard whenever I walk into a room all the bitches slip outa their seats


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 20, 2011)

One of the rare pics of me that I don't hate :



Spoiler


----------



## UtadaRumiko (Dec 22, 2011)

I love these threads XD


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 22, 2011)

If you love them, contribute with your photo. xP


----------



## amptor (Dec 22, 2011)

I doubt I'll ever share my pic on this forum


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 22, 2011)

Why's that? .-."


----------



## amptor (Dec 22, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Why's that? .-."



too much carry over 15yr old kids from 4chan on here and people I don't like from irc.


----------



## digipokemaster (Dec 22, 2011)

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:2655]
my recent picture 26lbs lighter and really happy/proud of it


----------



## Langin (Dec 23, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> I have studded fingerless leather gloves, so pawn you all. D<
> 
> edit: Nope, you're talking about the right person. xP



I want your hair!


----------



## UtadaRumiko (Dec 23, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> If you love them, contribute with your photo. xP


Meh. Perhaps after Christmas. If I get a camera anyway.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 23, 2011)

Dark Langin said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > I have studded fingerless leather gloves, so pawn you all. D<
> ...


----------



## Langin (Dec 23, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Yush, I love those gloves, they're really useful for self defence as well! =D
> And lol, why my hair?


----------



## digipokemaster (Dec 23, 2011)

Dark Langin said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > I have studded fingerless leather gloves, so pawn you all. D<
> ...


----------



## Langin (Dec 23, 2011)

That's meeeeeeeeeeeeeee ;D

Aren't I cute?


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 23, 2011)

Hohohoho, I don't appreciate guys so I can't comment on that. =3


----------



## Langin (Dec 23, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Hohohoho, I don't appreciate guys so I can't comment on that. =3



You don't have to!  Just say anything. Fugly, nice face anything.



Spoiler



BURN HIM 



xD Okay, this was the most random comment I gave today, HURRAY!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 23, 2011)

I should make a new pic soon but I still didn't received my GIR hat D;


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 24, 2011)

DinohScene said:


> I should make a new pic soon but I still didn't received my GIR hat D;


Take one with your beloved HK hat. xP


----------



## prowler (Dec 24, 2011)

asfnasdg


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 24, 2011)

Are all those posters in your room prowler? o.O


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 24, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > I should make a new pic soon but I still didn't received my GIR hat D;
> ...



A new one ;o


----------



## prowler (Dec 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 24, 2011)

Haven't posted here in a while.

Someone took this of me a while back. It wasn't a pic I was prepared for (i.e. surprise photo) but I like how it turned out.



Spoiler












Was on a Metra train on my way to downtown Chicago. I love living in the Chicagoland area. And speaking of Chicago... can't wait for ACen (currently trying to lose pounds to fit into a cosplay >


----------



## Harumy (Dec 24, 2011)

Dark Langin said:


> I want your hair!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 24, 2011)

Harumy said:


> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> > I want your hair!


----------



## philip11 (Dec 24, 2011)

That's me when I was 2... I think


----------



## exangel (Dec 25, 2011)

Spoiler: i figure a recent pic may perhaps be in order.. 999th post!










Oh and yes, I do have a few grey hairs.  I love them.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2011)

exangel said:


> Spoiler: i figure a recent pic may perhaps be in order.. 999th post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OEH! tattoo.
Show me ;D


----------



## exangel (Dec 25, 2011)

DinohScene said:


> OEH! tattoo.
> Show me ;D





Spoiler: memorial tattoo on my upper mid-back

















Spoiler: arm gargoyle


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2011)

The memorial one is pretty.

I first tought it was a mountain goat with curled horns ;p
But now you say it it's pretty sweet n__n


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2011)

Yay found a pic of me on my SD ;D





old one tho...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 25, 2011)

Dinoh you look homeless.

In the nicest way possible.

EDIT: AND OMG IS THAT A MOTHER FUCKING HELLO KITTY SHIRT??


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2011)

How do I look homeless???

Yes it is a Hello Kitty shirt ;D
Also a HK necklaces ;3
And a HK mouse wich is barely visable.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 25, 2011)

DinohScene said:


> How do I look homeless???
> 
> Yes it is a Hello Kitty shirt ;D
> Also a HK necklaces ;3
> And a HK mouse wich is barely visable.


...sweet...

I dunno, homeless people were I live look like you so I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2011)

Lol xd.

Nah I'm not homeless, atleast not yet and I hope I won't be in the future xd


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 25, 2011)

Dinoh... You said you were skinny.... But.... You're too thin!!! You need more meat on body. xP
And you look kinda high on that pic. =P


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2011)

Yep I know.
Being underweight sucks ;_;

Lol I was playing Duke Nukem forever at a friends house iirc ;p


----------



## Harumy (Dec 25, 2011)

DinohScene said:


> Yes it is a Hello Kitty shirt ;D
> Also a HK necklaces ;3
> And a HK mouse wich is barely visable.



Hey Dinoh, i can grant you one wish.
Do you want to be Hello kitty? :3


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 25, 2011)

Here's a pic I took just now. =3



Spoiler









I originally posted a much bigger one, but this



This is prolly the only pic I've taken that I actually like. =3


----------



## Harumy (Dec 25, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Here's a pic I took just now. =3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My photo was just like yours, but i cover my face with a neck tube (cause im poor)


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 25, 2011)

Harumy said:


> My photo was just like yours, but i cover my face with a neck tube (cause im poor)



Lol. xP
Mine shows more skin. =3
And I often cover my mouth with something on pics... =S


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2011)

Harumy said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is a Hello Kitty shirt ;D
> ...



HELL YES SURE I DO WANT TO BE HELLO F-ING KITTY ;D 

Uff I hardly have any pics of me that I like ;_;
I have weird pics ;p


----------



## Harumy (Dec 25, 2011)

DinohScene said:


> HELL YES SURE I DO WANT TO BE HELLO F-ING KITTY ;D
> 
> Uff I hardly have any pics of me that I like ;_;
> I have weird pics ;p



Have u seen Skell's pics? Just post yours xD

@Skell: i'm kidding


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 25, 2011)

='(
I won't post any more...
*Goes to cry in a corner* T_T


----------



## Harumy (Dec 25, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> ='(
> I won't post any more...
> *Goes to cry in a corner* T_T



I was kidding just post whatever you want


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 25, 2011)

DinohScene said:


> I have one where I look incredibly emo on .____.


Post it, I won't feel so emo myself if someone looks more emo than me. =D


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2011)

I have one where I look incredibly emo on .____.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 25, 2011)

DinohScene said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...


Yush. =3
Isn't it awesome? xP


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > I have one where I look incredibly emo on .____.
> ...



Well that's charming isn't it .___.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...



xd
I'll post it.
(could also post one with my hair kind of f*cked up holding a HK doll infront of my face)


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 25, 2011)

Whichever u prefer, or both. xP


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 25, 2011)

-


----------



## Midna (Dec 25, 2011)

Pics? With or without the ears and tail?


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 25, 2011)

Midna said:


> Pics? With or without the ears and tail?


Lol...
With? o.O


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2011)

-


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2011)

Midna said:


> Pics? With or without the ears and tail?



The one you want to post ;D


----------



## Harumy (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm posting in Toni's vault! 
Some of you have already seen the photo but i don't care 



Spoiler



Not here anymore


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 26, 2011)

Yay you posted ;D


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 26, 2011)

Dinoh, Should I post?


----------



## haflore (Dec 26, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Dinoh, Should I post?


Do et. I know, I'm not Dinoh. Do et anyway.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 26, 2011)

Spoiler: Arr I look terrible


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 26, 2011)

I look way worse atm xd
Huraay for waking up  .__.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2011)

Harumy said:


> I'm posting in Toni's vault!
> Some of you have already seen the photo but i don't care


ninja   i like your eyes btw


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 26, 2011)

Harumy said:


> I'm posting in Toni's vault!
> Some of you have already seen the photo but i don't care


You. Are. So. Beautiful.
Add me on skype? 
hahaha


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 26, 2011)

Harumy is actually a 24 year old guy that likes to act as a girl in case most of you don't know. o.O


----------



## Harumy (Dec 26, 2011)

riyaz said:


> Harumy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm posting in Toni's vault!
> ...



Yeah ninja style! xD
thank you 




Chikaku-chan said:


> Harumy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm posting in Toni's vault!
> ...



Thank you 
I'm ninja, i dont use skype 



Skelletonike said:


> Harumy is actually a 24 year old guy that likes to act as a girl in case most of you don't know. o.O



Yea sure... And you're a perv.. Oh wait...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2011)

Harumy said:


> riyaz said:
> 
> 
> > Harumy said:
> ...


no prob ninja


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 26, 2011)

You're the one who told me you were a 24 year old guy, don't try to deceive the others... I have proof you know? =S


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 27, 2011)

-


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 27, 2011)

-


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2011)

Spoiler
















Well, thats me... I may or may not be a poser.... just saying.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 27, 2011)

DinohScene said:


> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...



Glad you'r aware the world we live in is a dangerous one.. I say all this for your own profit, as Hello Kitty shirt + girly attitude is like a sign stating R.A.P.E ME on your back and even though i don't know you from adam or eve, i do care for the safety of my fellow human beings.. Just remember this wise one : "Be careful what you wish for". !!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 27, 2011)

koimayeul said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that, That's one of the reasons why I refuse to be "normal" and "be like everyone else"
I'm against violence when you could solve 99% of all conflicts with a civilized discussion.

It's just to bad that violence is the solution for everything these days...
If people can't win a discussion they turn to violence.

I appreciate your concerns about your fellow humans.
I tend to do the same.
But It really is my choice to dress this way.
I've been called "[censored]" and "homosexual" a gazillion times.
I've been laughed at and made fun of, but I always remind myself that I'm way better then those people.
I'm used to people mistaking me for a girl or people acting all tough by insulting/harassing others.
They just can't deal with people that are somewhat different from themselves.

I admit that at first people that love furry stuff kind of creeped me out but I accepted them.
In the end we're all human beings and pretty much all the same.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 27, 2011)

We've said it a hundred times before;
Less banter, more image posting.

Please.


----------



## digipokemaster (Dec 27, 2011)

DinohScene said:


> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


i like hello kitty myself and of course other thing that may seem girlie but i really could care less of what people think about me i even prefer sweet and flowery scents of bodywash then the manly ones just because i cant stand those musky scents but i get weird looks myself from my family but oh well im gay and proud of it i agree and support you in you decision to wear hello kitty and other things like it


----------



## exangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I am going to "Like" Vulpes' post _so hard_ that hopefully it derails this thread back into a picture post gallery and not a discussion of fashion or social sensibility.



Spoiler: BAM! Me as a teenager.











Way too many people discussing particular individuals' taste or choices and not enough people posting pictures of their own.  Following up when people respond about the picture is okay, but people who extend the discussion over several pages without contributing pictures themselves only foul this thread up.  Make it a fair exchange and post photos of your own, IMO.


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2011)

Excuse the hair.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 28, 2011)

exangel said:


> I am going to "Like" Vulpes' post _so hard_ that hopefully it derails this thread back into a picture post gallery and not a discussion of fashion or social sensibility.


Shouldn't that be "rerails", given the original topic?

*shuts up*

(also, nice picture)


----------



## Aurora Wright (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going to post a picture for once  


Spoiler










Do I look more like a boy or a girl?


----------



## exangel (Dec 28, 2011)

Aurora Wright said:


> Do I look more like a boy or a girl?


Androgynous.  I'm leaning towards girl because I knew one in new york who looked like you.  I'd have to at least see your neck to tell the difference if it was just a portrait >.>  P.S. I didn't cheat


----------



## Aurora Wright (Dec 29, 2011)

exangel said:


> Aurora Wright said:
> 
> 
> > Do I look more like a boy or a girl?
> ...


----------



## steveroo (Dec 30, 2011)

spring 2011 on my coffee break


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 30, 2011)

A very flattering picture of me on the bus on Christmas. This was on the way to feeding the hungry.



Spoiler











Edit: I need a haircut really, really badly.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 1, 2012)

New look for the new year.. actually I dyed it blonde and then blacked over it and wanted the shit chopped off. Will grow my natural hair color through the year.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lol this picture of me is so disturbing (i use it on FB )


Spoiler



<snip>


----------



## Harumy (Jan 1, 2012)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:


> Lol this picture of me is so disturbing (i use it on FB )
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I'm sure you have a lot of friends 
That picture is so creepy!


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 1, 2012)

This is a really old pic. I used to hate getting pictures taken back then. x3


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 1, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> This is a really old pic. I used to hate getting pictures taken back then. x3



You still look way better then I do now xd


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 1, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> You still look way better then I do now xd



Question, your glasses are only for show right? xP


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 1, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > You still look way better then I do now xd
> ...



Going to need real ones ;o


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 1, 2012)

Less then 24 hours ago......Happy New Year.....I didn't know where I was and I don't know who I am.....found the answers later on!



Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 1, 2012)

You're way to jolly Toni ;D


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 1, 2012)

Haha, awesome hair and makeup Toni. xP


----------



## Harumy (Jan 2, 2012)

Toni Plutonij said:


> Less then 24 hours ago......Happy New Year.....I didn't know where I was and I don't know who I am.....found the answers later on!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



The hair is normal to you xD awesome as always!
But that make up... pink isn't your color 

Welcome to Toni's vault v.2012


----------



## mameks (Jan 4, 2012)

So the rules in Italy are that if you go swimming in a public pool, you have to wear one of those stoopid swimming hats.
So I had to try one one. I kinda took the piss 



Spoiler













Spoiler: And then I serious'd


----------



## exangel (Jan 7, 2012)

Spoiler: Gazing at that wonderful 42in TV!


----------



## mameks (Jan 9, 2012)

Spoiler










Been looking for this hat for ages


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 12, 2012)

Another pic of me:



Spoiler


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 12, 2012)

DinohScene said:


>



omg.. I want this hat! >.<


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 12, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > *poof*
> ...


It has Dinoh's HK germs tho. D'=


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 12, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Jennyfurr said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...


D; I don't care lol.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 12, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Jennyfurr said:
> ...


*Backs away from future HK virus carrier*


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 12, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Jennyfurr said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm only posting because I went through a few pages to make sure I wasn't the ugliest one  no offense



Spoiler







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 12, 2012)

Crimson Ghoul said:


> I'm only posting because I went through a few pages to make sure I wasn't the ugliest one  no offense


LOL!  =3  I like your pants.  and shirt.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jan 12, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> Crimson Ghoul said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only posting because I went through a few pages to make sure I wasn't the ugliest one  no offense
> ...


haha thanks.. Those are my peejay's.. my little brother bought them for me because I love turtles.. They're so shy


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 12, 2012)

Seems that Hello Kitty is soon to be ruling over GBATemp ;D


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 12, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Seems that Hello Kitty is soon to be ruling over GBATemp ;D


*Shows bottle of freshly made ketchup*
Remember what this used to be? ^^


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 12, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that Hello Kitty is soon to be ruling over GBATemp ;D
> ...



;_;
WHYYYY!!!
WHYY my precious plums.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

I haven't been here for a year even, but I have certainly had great times in the temp. Take this as a sign that I'll stick around here:


Spoiler









Let me say that I am highly shy, and this my very first post in the internet that I'll publicly share a pic of myself (I've shared a pic of myself with a great friend in the temp through PM, though ). I'm hoping nobody in the temp knows me personally. >_<

EDIT: sorry for quality. Also, yes, I do have braces...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jan 13, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> I haven't been here for a year even, but I have certainly had great times in the temp. Take this as a sign that I'll stick around here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


>Claims or credit~


----------



## kevan (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 13, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> I haven't been here for a year even, but I have certainly had great times in the temp. Take this as a sign that I'll stick around here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Well.. I thought you were a girl before I saw this.. >.< LOL but awww aren't you cute! =D


----------



## MadClaw (Jan 13, 2012)

The day before my 17th birthday.. which was december 23rd
http://img7.imagesha...82235723210.jpg


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been here for a year even, but I have certainly had great times in the temp. Take this as a sign that I'll stick around here:
> ...


Too bad I'm not a girl. 

Also, thanks.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

These pics are dedicated to dinoh. =D



Spoiler: Nude Pics +18 Only














Just kidding. ^^


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 20, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> These pics are dedicated to dinoh. =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YAAAAAAAAAY
>downloads and keeps them in my secret stash


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > These pics are dedicated to dinoh. =D
> ...


Noooeeeess!!! Not in that stash!! D=


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 20, 2012)

I shall share them with @p1ngpong and @Devin ;3


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 20, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> I shall share them with @[member='p1ngpong'] and @Devin ;3


Fail summing. =O
@[member='Devin'] @[member='p1ngpong']
=O


----------



## exangel (Jan 21, 2012)

that also means you should please not bother RESPONDING TO THIS!!! AWARRAOIJ:ASDLJF
....unless it's to join my protest with a similar picture?!


----------



## exangel (Jan 23, 2012)

Fearing I've killed this thread with my stern and scary face, how about some more of me pretending at being young.
When I was actually young?






Spoiler: moar








Pismo Beach, California, 1998 (Age 14)





Prescott, Arizona, autumn 1998 (Age 15)
The same shirt I was wearing at pismo beach - it was actually a promotional shirt for large, specialty fruit and nut market in central California XD





Los Angeles Union station, fall 2002 (Age 19)
same logo on the tank top seen on my clock, originally posted in a blog entry.. XD


----------



## prowler (Jan 23, 2012)

.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 23, 2012)

Spoiler











me and my lil niece ;D


----------



## T-hug (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is me and my son on bonfire night and then me and my son just before bed time!


Spoiler


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 25, 2012)

Spoiler: A recent(ish) pic of me


----------



## Harumy (Jan 25, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She's so cuteeee! =3
And i finally see your


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jan 25, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Spoiler: A recent(ish) pic of me


Densetsu, are you part Hispanic?


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 25, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> Densetsu, are you part Hispanic?


I guess you could say that.

I'm 100% Filipino, but the Philippine race itself is a mix of all kinds of races including, but not limited to, the Spanish, British, Japanese, Indonesian, etc.



Spoiler: Reading your mind


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 26, 2012)

Spoiler









FLOATING HEAD



>get 3DS
>turn brightness way up and low-light setting
>???
>maybe look halfway decent in a picture

^ my steps in taking a self picture. >.>


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 26, 2012)

Alex_32571 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, you really look like your mii


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwh Dinoh I love that tattoo!  and your niece is adorrraableee!
also, jlkadjfjsadfhaslf exangel you were officially THE cutest child ever!
...quick someone post a picture before it's all banter again! D:
oops...


----------



## MakiManPR (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## exangel (Jan 27, 2012)

@[member='MakiManPR']
That's the most X-rated seashell photobomb I've ever seen.  

@[member='Jennyfurr']


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 27, 2012)

exangel said:


> @[member='MakiManPR']
> That's the most X-rated seashell photobomb I've ever seen.
> 
> @[member='Jennyfurr']


You look like a baby Eskimo in that pic. =P
Pretty nice pic. =3


----------



## Harumy (Jan 27, 2012)

exangel said:


>



You're so so soooooo cute x3
And those awesome computers from that time


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 28, 2012)

Harumy said:


> exangel said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


*thinks of Fallout terminals*


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 28, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> Awwh Dinoh I love that tattoo!  and your niece is adorrraableee!
> also, jlkadjfjsadfhaslf exangel you were officially THE cutest child ever!
> ...quick someone post a picture before it's all banter again! D:
> oops...


Post dem shits up son sista


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 28, 2012)

EXANGEL!  I need a child clone of you to look at and go AWWWW all the time.  asap!



Densetsu said:


> Jennyfurr said:
> 
> 
> > Awwh Dinoh I love that tattoo!  and your niece is adorrraableee!
> ...





Spoiler



bye bye


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice to finally put a face to the jawesome purple font


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 28, 2012)

Now that I've looked through the backlog of pictures and witnessed all the wonderful faces of the 'Temp from the past 10 pages or so, here is a new picture of me. I don't think I've posted this one yet. This is another flattering picture of myself. I don't remember if I posted the last one that looks quite similar (I believe I did), but if I did, notice my eyes are looking a different direction this time! My hair has been cut since then (the picture was taken on Christmas, on a bus, on the way to Feed the Hungry). I do enjoy that my teeth and eyes are more visible than they generally are in this one though. Now that I've analyzed my own picture, bam!



Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 28, 2012)

HEY GUYS DON'T MIND ME JUST BEING A BEAR AND ALL



Spoiler














Also, disregard that last picture. Totally wasn't me.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 28, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> HEY GUYS DON'T MIND ME JUST BEING A BEAR AND ALL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to see it minus the bear suit... though we all know that bear suit is incredibly sexy


Densetsu said:


> Nice to finally put a face to the jawesome purple font



yeah!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 28, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > HEY GUYS DON'T MIND ME JUST BEING A BEAR AND ALL
> ...


I'll post a pic of me in my damn awesome bunny ears top hat tomorrow because I refuse to leave this bed now.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 28, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> Spoiler





Spoiler










*EDIT*
Where's Toni?  I thought this was _his_ picture vault!


----------



## exangel (Jan 28, 2012)

Spoiler: Did that ninja reeeeeeeealllllly show his fayse?








*seriousface*


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 28, 2012)

exangel said:


> Did that ninja reeeeeeeealllllly show his fayse?


Not really.  I was wearing glasses in that pic.  When I take them off, no one recognizes me.  I'm like Clark Kent 



Spoiler: My profile pic before Temp v3+








a.k.a., how my picture would look on the status screen if I were in an RPG


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 28, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> *EDIT*
> Where's Toni?  I thought this was _his_ picture vault!


Damn, I'm too busy to breathe, let alone update my photo vault! -.-

Anyways, just for you Densetsu, me and my updated collection..still growing tho!


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 28, 2012)

Toni Plutonij said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > *EDIT*
> ...


 

Love the collection!  And the hair!  If you and I combined our collections, we'd have a pretty good mix of retro and current stuff!



Spoiler: Let's join forces!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2012)

Toni Plutonij said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > *EDIT*
> ...


Nice hair you have.


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 28, 2012)

Holding Pocket Monsters Midori. I kinda hid behind the cartridge.


Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh hey I never posted here.  I should fix that.

ARGH IS IT MORNING ALREADY...







Okay have a non-grumpy pic.


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 28, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> HEY GUYS DON'T MIND ME JUST BEING A BEAR AND ALL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asymptotes!!!!!
Jennyfurr is soooooo pretty! :3


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 28, 2012)

jrk190 said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > HEY GUYS DON'T MIND ME JUST BEING A BEAR AND ALL
> ...


YEAH DAWG.

I know right?? I've been fapping staring looking keeping err...


----------



## Harumy (Jan 28, 2012)

Toni Plutonij said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > *EDIT*
> ...



You know I always say "your hair is awesome bla bla bla"
but seriously, Y U HAVE SO AWESOME HAIR!
You dye your own hair or is someone else?
Awesome hair and awesome collection and PLEASE keep posting here! Your pics are priceless


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 29, 2012)

Tryna find one of me with straightned hair XD


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> > Densetsu said:
> ...


The Catboy is jelly


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> HEY GUYS DON'T MIND ME JUST BEING A BEAR AND ALL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As for the rule about posting fake pics, that goes for everyone on this thread.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 30, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > HEY GUYS DON'T MIND ME JUST BEING A BEAR AND ALL
> ...


Right, which is why I added that note. However the bear costume is real...

ANYWAYS, back to pictures. Expect one tomorrow for all of this banter.

EDIT2: btw, the last pic was a inside joke for a friend of mine who lurks here...so...oops. ANYWAYS.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, a picture! This was one of my senior pictures. I didn't choose this one. I don't remember if I posted the one I did choose, since this was a few months ago. Regardless, here's one I like, since I'm smiling. I just started smiling a lot back in July, and I've learned to really love my smile. Now I like showing it off, even if my teeth aren't perfect. Dropping soda made them a lot whiter, and a lot easier to be comfortable with.

This is against a gate that leads down a path. My sorta neighbor's house is visible, and if you follow the path down, you hit some forest trails.


Spoiler











Hehehe, a paragraph per photo, it would seem.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> Right, which is why I added that note. However the bear costume is real...
> 
> ANYWAYS, back to pictures. Expect one tomorrow for all of this banter.
> 
> EDIT2: btw, the last pic was a inside joke for a friend of mine who lurks here...so...oops. ANYWAYS.


Fair enough that you added the disclaimer, but the point of this thread is to get to actually know each other by face.

Looking forward to seeing Pinkie in all his glory


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 30, 2012)

Me with no makeup, looking like blah.  looking crappy. haha.
Edit again:  obviously this is not my best picture.. so could I like, delete it when you're done? hah


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 30, 2012)

You all have seen most of my very few pictures,
but here's one I haven't shared much. 
From the local newspaper, a few years back.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 30, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> Edit:  where did the rest of my post go? O.o anyway.  Me with no makeup, looking like blah.  looking crappy. haha.  This any more "real" to you?
> Edit again:  obviously this is not my best picture.. so could I like, delete it when you're done? haha
> 
> 
> ...



That's looking "blah"?

I quit.


----------



## exangel (Jan 30, 2012)

i took this picture today for my IRL friend who i had lost touch with for a year and a half. high res.


Spoiler


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 30, 2012)

I dunno if I ever posted a personal pic of myself on the Temp, but considering how long I've been around I guess it's time to compromise my image share this with you guys. This is a pic from almost exactly a year ago, on my birthday last year (on Feb 25th). Please don't Right click->Save As->*fapfapfapfapfap* 



Spoiler


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

Spoiler



[titleic of me and my fiancee in Hawaii last year, the day before I proposed to her:]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fun fact about this pic: There was a girl in a skimpy two-piece bikini on the shore directly behind us doing extremely flexible yoga poses by the water.  

My friend who took the picture "skillfully" hid her body behind me.  

Some would argue that my friend "unskillfully" took the picture.





Vulpes Abnocto said:


> From the local newspaper, a few years back.


I didn't know you worked for Umbrella 


Schlupi said:


> I dunno if I ever posted a personal pic of myself on the Temp, but considering how long I've been around I guess it's time to compromise my image share this with you guys. This is a pic from almost exactly a year ago, on my birthday last year (on Feb 25th). Please don't Right click->Save As->*fapfapfapfapfap*


I think I remember seeing a pic of you somewhere with your sister (?) and someone else (?).

_Right-Clicks -> Saves As... -> *nomnomnomnomnom*_


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 30, 2012)

Smiiiiile, woman.




Spoiler


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 30, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Smiiiiile, woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Oh man. So beautiful. =D

Somebody already Spoilerified my image for me. =P 

@[member='Densetsu']: yeah, I remember now, when my dog passed away I posted a pic of myself, him, my sister and my girlfriend. Great memory, Bro.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

Schlupi said:


> Phoenix Goddess said:
> 
> 
> > Smiiiiile, woman.
> ...


Oh yeah, now I remember that topic.  I think I even replied in that topic because I'm a dog lover myself and have had to deal with the death of a dog in my family a couple of times.  Like losing a child D:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 30, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> I didn't know you worked for Umbrella


To get close enough to take down an enemy you sometimes have to become one of them.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> Me with no makeup, looking like blah.  looking crappy. haha.
> Edit again:  obviously this is not my best picture.. so could I like, delete it when you're done? hah


I missed it. ಠ_ಠ

(Also, if people are concerned about fakes, you could always verify with a piece of paper with a written username)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 30, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Love the collection!  And the hair!  If you and I combined our collections, we'd have a pretty good mix of retro and current stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Let's join forces!



O.O again.....O.O
DAMN!

Let's I'm all for joining forces 



Vigilante said:


> Nice hair you have.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Why thank you, thank you very much!



Harumy said:


> You know I always say "your hair is awesome bla bla bla"
> but seriously, Y U HAVE SO AWESOME HAIR!
> You dye your own hair or is someone else?
> Awesome hair and awesome collection and PLEASE keep posting here! Your pics are priceless


Hahahaha  Harumy  Thanks, yeah I do it by myself, or if girlfriend is free to help out, she jumps in, but usually I do it by myself!

A better look at color:


Spoiler


----------



## Presto99 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's to ignoring that "Don't post personal info on the web!" stuff. :hah:

I don't remember if I've posted in this thread before, but here's a pretty recent pic of me, with my dog Scotty!
I know you care.


Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 31, 2012)

Nawh your dog has a cute lil mustache ;3


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 31, 2012)

me and a t****** last new years eve in key west.



Spoiler



*snip


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 31, 2012)

Spoiler



















That's me. It's pretty recent, but I hadn't shaved or groomed :3 Oh, and I was doing a TWEWY Cosplay, I was Sanae Hanekoma.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 31, 2012)

the curtain rod behind you makes it look like you are wearing a funny hat


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Can someone put that in spoilers?
Oh yeah, and PM me with a picture of you, and I'll try to draw a bunch of tempers in Anime form  Dinoh, Me, and Jenny are a must


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 31, 2012)

Well now that I've ended my anonymity might as well post some more



Spoiler



*snip


----------



## MakiManPR (Feb 1, 2012)

Bored in the court



Spoiler


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 3, 2012)

Some pics of me in a more scholarly setting:



Spoiler



Ninja-ing it up in the back of my class photo (yellow circle).  
Bleeped out the name of my school so as not to compromise my location 





This picture was taken right before we were ambushed.
While everyone else was smiling at the camera, I was preparing for combat.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 3, 2012)

me and my boy

nevermind the goofy look on my face.  He climbed up along me to his feet and stood there like that for like five minutes 



Spoiler


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 7, 2012)

Since I have no recent pics (too lazy to shave and to put the camera batteries charging) and that this thread has been somewhat dead, I'll post a pic from when I was a little brat, I don't remember how old I was, but I was fairly young... 5-7 tops (couldn't be 6 tho cuz I was in Africa that year and this pic was taken at my place)





I'm so glad that I could choose whatever I wanted to wear after I became 8.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 7, 2012)

Damnit I was hoping you wouldn't mention the cat so I could pretend to think you werte the cat.


----------



## exangel (Feb 7, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> and that this thread has been somewhat dead



I think this thread has been working as intended, personally.  
When people are consciously avoiding having EoF-style exchanges in it, it becomes an actual picture gallery.   
I am sure you remember my rage a couple pages back, I doubt I'm alone here in thinking it was pretty irritating to see this thread constantly bumped by banter and the pages getting filled up with non-photograph "stuff".  
It isn't of any use to moderate those exchanges because even deleted posts increase the page count.  The non-photograph "stuff" only makes it harder for people who want to look through the older (or even moderately recent) pictures.

And to keep the point fair, here is a picture of me from maybe 8 years ago (age 20).


Spoiler: hi


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 7, 2012)

Better quality. Some people say I have Asian Eyes. Which I don't believe them.


Spoiler


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 7, 2012)

Sheimi said:


> Better quality. Some people say I have Asian Eyes. Which I don't believe them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Nope.  You don't have Asian eyes.  Your eyes squint a little (or just don't open as much as others may perceive as "normal"), but they're definitely not Asian.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 7, 2012)

Got a haircut.



Spoiler











'Dem sideburns will be back in a week, I tells 'ya.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 8, 2012)

something fresh from the other day, birthday party, drunk.....good thing it's not showing  (tho you can see the glass right above our heads)


Spoiler


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 8, 2012)

Toni Plutonij said:


> something fresh from the other day, birthday party, drunk.....good thing it's not showing  (tho you can see the lass riht above our heads)
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Your hair ain't spiky on that pic. =P
And cool pic btw. =3


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 8, 2012)

No it's not  Weather here is cold-stormy, snowy and very very bad these days. Spiky hair can wait temperatures over zero 
And thanks!


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 8, 2012)

Toni Plutonij said:


> something fresh from the other day, birthday party, drunk.....good thing it's not showing  (tho you can see the glass right above our heads)


D'awww, such a heartwarming pic 




Spoiler: Are Temper _*Vids*_ Allowed in "Temper Pics?"



I was hanging out with some of my students at a summer matsuri back when I lived in Japan, and they asked me to show them my nunchaku.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 8, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> > something fresh from the other day, birthday party, drunk.....good thing it's not showing  (tho you can see the glass right above our heads)
> ...



You can actually use them. o.O
Aren't they like to use or something? (only weapon I learned to use was a katana in kendo classes)
As for vids, I asked about it on the shoutbox if there shouldn't be one, but exangel said she'd make one but she never did. >.


----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Feb 8, 2012)

Trop sex Veho 

And damn the ninja's...a ninja


----------



## Ace (Feb 8, 2012)

Spoiler










A picture from last summer. We were camping for Metaltown 2011, there were three days of constant rain, we had no access to money, food or showers. After this ordeal, my brother, my cousin and I all got sick... Still worth it.


Veho said:


> *picture*


I'm guessing this is where the inspiration for Tempy came from.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 9, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Are Temper _*Vids*_ Allowed in "Temper Pics?"
> ...


Yep, it's my weapon of choice, like Michaelangelo   The ones I used in the video are real, made of wood with ball bearing swivels.  Heavy as fcuk, especially when swinging them around like that.

You mean a shinai?  Yeah, I learned how to use those too when I was taking kendo lessons.  Only took it for a year though.  I quit kendo so I could learn how to write ninja scrolls Japanese calligraphy.



shlong said:


> And damn the ninja's...a ninja


Of course...you can't be called a ninja if you can't back up the title with actual ninja skills 

Oh, and I can use a Chinese assault rifle, too.



Spoiler





Took almost 30 minutes to customize my _Fallout 3_ character to look just like me.​


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 9, 2012)

Toni Plutonij said:


> something fresh from the other day, birthday party, drunk.....good thing it's not showing  (tho you can see the glass right above our heads)
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That is a brilliant photo


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Snip


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> It's been forever since I posted a picture. So I had my boyfriend take a picture of me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It was taken with his phone, so the quality is meh



Very nice pic!  Odd, you look a little similar to this guy I know, Joe.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > It's been forever since I posted a picture. So I had my boyfriend take a picture of me
> ...


Why do I always look like a Joe?


----------



## Majorami (Feb 9, 2012)

Jo mamma


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2012)

Toni Plutonij said:


> something fresh from the other day, birthday party, drunk.....good thing it's not showing  (tho you can see the glass right above our heads)
> 
> 
> Spoiler


She's beautiful.


----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2012)

You should see the color pics. Those eyes


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 10, 2012)

Veho said:


> You should see the color pics. Those eyes


Indeed 


Toni Plutonij said:


> Just a few pictures from the "birthday party" that wasn't actually a party, but a concert..still, my friends played.....for me....so.....you could call it a bithday party....and yeah, I was happy and drunk!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 10, 2012)

Veho said:


>



She's beautiful.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 10, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > A Gay Little Catboy said:
> ...



Alter-egos?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 10, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > plasma dragon007 said:
> ...


There can only be one alter-ego! The rest are just copycats


----------



## imshortandrad (Feb 10, 2012)

Spoiler











I've been told I resemble a Joe, as well. Must be a new thing.


----------



## pokefloote (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, with my new haircut I got today I've been told that I resemble a helmet.
My hair was a lot longer before so this is definitely a hair cut. Haha.

Also, this is about the best quality to expect from a 3DS in medium light. lul


Spoiler


----------



## Harumy (Feb 13, 2012)

Alex_32571 said:


> Well, with my new haircut I got today I've been told that I resemble a helmet.
> My hair was a lot longer before so this is definitely a hair cut. Haha.
> 
> Also, this is about the best quality to expect from a 3DS in medium light. lul
> ...



Your eyes are safe from both sun and rain! xD
And yea, it looks a bit like a helmet eheh but it's nice ^^


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 15, 2012)

Spoiler











Meh.  Got bored, so decided to grace the temp with yet another picture of my ugly. XD

I will say, though, I like the blackness of the background.  Dark bedroom = win, not being able to see afterwards = suck.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 15, 2012)

Seeing how I've been so busy with not posting pictures here's a few pictures.



Spoiler



Here would be me with my cousins baby...she loves me, calls me her teddy bear haha...This was taken in...the end of November I believe so I kinda have a bit of a stache/beard going on. Clean shaven now and loving it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler



Heres me holding my cousins baby...again. Last year at christmas I believe. She loves playing with bags...haha.









Spoiler



And then heres me in my BADASS Pikachu costume when I was in...kindergarten I think. ALL MUST BOW DOWN TO THE PIKACHU COSTUME.


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 19, 2012)

No pics in four days, so here's another pic of moi. =3
Wet hair after washing it and too lazy to shave.


----------



## Shobux (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's two photos of me. One in a concert about two years ago and one from about a week ago.



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Ace (Feb 19, 2012)

Shobux said:


> Here's two photos of me. One in a concert about two years ago and one from about a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember hearing about this band when I was in Brazil a while ago. Some really cool stuff!

Also, 5 posts in 5 years  Damn!


----------



## Shobux (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm not that much of a talkative guy. Sorry.
I've been here on GBAtemp for longer, only never registered


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 19, 2012)

Couldn't find this topic, thought it was in the EoF =P Anyway, greetings from a new member! [Fair warning, super-sized image, don't know why]


Spoiler


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 19, 2012)

More like warning, super cute girl. amirite?

I'm now going to bed.


----------



## Flame (Feb 19, 2012)

high.kaze said:


> Couldn't find this topic, thought it was in the EoF =P Anyway, greetings from a new member! [Fair warning, super-sized image, don't know why]
> 
> 
> Spoiler




well hello' they beautiful.


----------



## high.kaze (Feb 19, 2012)

Haha, thanks, both of you =D


----------



## T-hug (Feb 19, 2012)

@Shobux you remind of the guy that owns Easy Jet, Stellios?

Here is me and my family:


Spoiler


----------



## exangel (Feb 24, 2012)

I suppose now that all my dentalwork is done, I can smile with my mouth open.
Former pack-a-day smoker fwiw.


Spoiler: happy


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 24, 2012)

lol better post a new pic of me

hanging out with some friends and we where all quite drunk 
im in the Green jumper


----------



## Rydian (Feb 24, 2012)

Downside of having light fluffy hair... you so much as poke it wrong and it pulls shit like _this_.


----------



## jrk190 (Feb 24, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> lol better post a new pic of me
> 
> hanging out with some friends and we where all quite drunk
> im in the Green jumper
> ...


Holy crap, is that Tomska? WIN!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 24, 2012)

jrk190 said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > lol better post a new pic of me
> ...


 
oh yea that is
me and Matt got very drunk and run around with ballons in the streets that night


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 24, 2012)

My zombie outfit for last weeks mask party! 
Isn't I cute? 


Spoiler: It's not the best, it's the worst, but meh.....


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 6, 2012)

Spoiler










When I bought that, I had the megusta face at the store.


----------



## MakiManPR (Mar 6, 2012)

Trying the PSVita Camera




Spoiler


----------



## iFish (Mar 6, 2012)

Haven't posted here in a while. So I guess I'll just dump a few pictures and hope I never posted them before!

http://cl.ly/0B0a2H0P1U0A3j322f2X

http://cl.ly/3D163H0k1l293w1b0f3b


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 14, 2012)

No one has posted fotos in the past days. D=

Here's yet another pic of me, this one is pretty recent from last Friday:



Spoiler: Darkish










A friend of mine made the pic look like that (normally I always use raw pics, but meh)


----------



## Rydian (Mar 14, 2012)

A pic of me from high school.


----------



## Devin (Mar 14, 2012)

I have old picture, and picture taken yesterday.



Spoiler


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 14, 2012)

Devin said:


> I have old picture, and picture taken yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I have a black shoulder bag that has a smilar design to that on your shirt. =O


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 14, 2012)

Been a while. My hair has grown a lot since I last posted in here.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 14, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> Been a while. My hair has grown a lot since I last posted in here.


I could match that with a picture of my sonic (though I'm not in frame, so it's not exactly a 'temper pic without a Temper).


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 14, 2012)

Your Sonic is a lot more awesome. This is the toy model, if I remember rightly you've got a proper prop replica.


----------



## digipokemaster (Mar 14, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> Been a while. My hair has grown a lot since I last posted in here.


do i see a doctor who fan???


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 14, 2012)

digipokemaster said:


> do i see a doctor who fan???


No, merely a man with a lot of shelves to put up.


----------



## Langin (Mar 14, 2012)

digipokemaster said:


> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> > Been a while. My hair has grown a lot since I last posted in here.
> ...



Quickly grab you sonic screwdriver Donna!


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 14, 2012)

Donna? Do I look like Catherine Tate to you?


----------



## prowler (Mar 14, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> Donna? Do I look like Catherine Tate to you?


----------



## emigre (Mar 14, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> Donna? Do I look like Catherine Tate to you?



Christ, you do like a woman. And a attractive woman at that.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 14, 2012)

emigre said:


> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> > Donna? Do I look like Catherine Tate to you?
> ...


----------



## miruki (Mar 14, 2012)

This reminds me that I still have to paint my room and draw a crack in time & space on the wall.. and handcraft a Tardis lamp for the ceiling.. 8)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 15, 2012)

Last saturday:


Spoiler


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 15, 2012)

I guess I should contribute, I mean I'm the FaceBook GBATemp group. 

I just pulled these off my FaceBook, actually.

Suited up at Game Camp


Spoiler










Meeting LittleKuriboh (My brother sure knows how to take a photo!


Spoiler


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 15, 2012)

Like the first one very much, very classy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm getting old now and need glasses!  And a little bit chubby by the looks of it!


----------



## digipokemaster (Mar 15, 2012)

here the current version of me alot thinner then i was before though im not sure if any one can tell


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 16, 2012)

Heh, here's a more recent one of me:



Spoiler











I'm on the right, my girlfriend (Kaphrin on many sites) on the left.

We're playing some whacky railcart pumping arcade game thingy. By Sega no less.


----------



## Langin (Mar 19, 2012)

Spoiler











c:

Made today =3


----------



## J3LL0 (Mar 22, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> > Been a while. My hair has grown a lot since I last posted in here.
> ...


Charlieissocoollike?

me on the left :]


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Mar 25, 2012)

Bout half a year-ish ago


----------



## Rydian (Mar 29, 2012)

My hair is actually _laying down_ now!






Now I just need to get it cut tomorrow and hope it doesn't start sticking right back up with the loss of the weight...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 29, 2012)

Me, just testing out being scary


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 29, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Me, just testing out being scary


Are you 15? LOL I'M FUNNY.

Getting a haircut...tomorrow, so I suppose I can enlighten the Temp with some pics...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 29, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Me, just testing out being scary
> ...


----------



## .Chris (Mar 29, 2012)

I guess I'll post mine! 


Spoiler











How do I look? ^^


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 29, 2012)

.Chris said:


> I guess I'll post mine!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



EEEKK

you look cute ;3

ahah,
You do look somewhat familiar ;o


----------



## .Chris (Mar 29, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> .Chris said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'll post mine!
> ...



Oh, lol, thanks 

And yes, I do seem familiar to most people...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 29, 2012)

.Chris said:


> I guess I'll post mine!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## .Chris (Mar 29, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> .Chris said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'll post mine!
> ...


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 29, 2012)

.Chris said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > .Chris said:
> ...



You look similar to a friend of mine.
Except he doesn't have glasses and his hair is somewhat longer ;o


----------



## Harumy (Mar 29, 2012)

@[member='DinohScene']
more pics of you and your new house!!!


----------



## .Chris (Mar 29, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> .Chris said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...



I used to have my hair as long to touch my shoulders!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 29, 2012)

.Chris said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > .Chris said:
> ...



Don't make me drool

xd
Cool ;D
I got it longer but I need a proper haircut once...
Not the shaggy cuts I make xd


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 30, 2012)

Spoiler











That's a pic I took yesterday morning. ^^
I edited this pic, something I never do. =)


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 30, 2012)

POTC necklace?

Also 80's haircut?


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 30, 2012)

I never posted my pic before in the temp, so I guess I will post mine



Spoiler









And yes that is me with the Camera. Got shot before I knew it.


----------



## .Chris (Mar 30, 2012)

Moar fotos of moi. 
JFK Airport


Spoiler














My Birthday and Halloween


Spoiler














Me Lurking on GBATemp O.o


Spoiler










(These were from a while back.)


----------



## klim28 (Mar 30, 2012)

Might as well join the fun here.

2010 lol


Spoiler











2012


Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Mar 30, 2012)

.Chris said:


> I guess I'll post mine!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



.
.
.
some times i wish i was a girl.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 30, 2012)

Spoiler









Tried taking a humorous picture.  Came out so, so bad instead lol.  Might be a booger or two you can see up my nose XD


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 30, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> POTC necklace?
> 
> Also 80's haircut?


Actually, it's an official One Piece necklace, although it does look like POTC, and yush, it's a mullete hairstyle!! Ain't it awesome?


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 30, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > POTC necklace?
> ...


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 30, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 30, 2012)

Welp, as promised here is me after a nice haircut.


----------



## .Chris (Mar 30, 2012)

Narayan said:


> .Chris said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'll post mine!
> ...



Ahahahahaha


----------



## Rydian (Mar 30, 2012)

Haircut.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Apr 10, 2012)

lawl me 4 years ago


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, it's been a while.


----------



## DDTarZan (Apr 14, 2012)

I think I fit in nicely with my fellow handsome tempers. ;D


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 14, 2012)

@[member='mthrnite']: You're inside a painting again, I see.


----------



## benbop1992 (Apr 18, 2012)

Jesus. i look rough.


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 29, 2012)

No one has posted pics in a long time, so here's a pic of my mug that I took today for my fb (just like 20 mins ago


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Apr 30, 2012)

Spoiler:


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Apr 30, 2012)

Last year mid Dec. Cut hair then bleached blonde and then dyed black. Shaved it all off before New Years and growing the shit out 4 months so far.


----------



## Sheimi (May 1, 2012)

Shorter hair


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2012)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Spoiler:



Can I have your suit?
I kind of need one asap xd


----------



## Chikaku-chan (May 2, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler:
> ...


but... its my school uniform....
Stupid year 12 blazer...


----------



## prowler (May 2, 2012)

there's private messaging for a reason get out


----------



## DinohScene (May 2, 2012)

Make me >:

OT:
Not sure if posted but...


----------



## mthrnite (May 2, 2012)

Costello said:


> I was gonna delete all your posts but what's the point...
> 
> just stop having conversations here and stick to posting pictures!
> thank you!
> ...



A friendly reminder. Moar pix less convo.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (May 3, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (May 3, 2012)

Hair's growing out finally.  Still wants to stick up in the back.






I'm 24, I swear.  D:


----------



## Langin (May 4, 2012)

got a haircut:


----------



## prowler (May 4, 2012)

remember when


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 8, 2012)

Raftin'. 





O RIVER, YOU SO FUNNY.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 9, 2012)

Kinda reminded me of:


Spoiler











Not the best picture, but it you get it..


----------



## Veho (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 9, 2012)

You've got the nose and the beard, I've got the eyes!


----------



## Densetsu (May 9, 2012)

Spoiler: Veho's True Identity













Spoiler



Give me Kari Byron's address NAO!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 9, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Spoiler: Veho's True Identity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG they are twins! lol

I was gonna post another recent pic of me, but a certain someone is on it too.. ended up deleting it lol.


----------



## Rydian (May 9, 2012)

Here's me with facial hair... will edit this post later without to I can see what people like better.






EDIT:


----------



## klim28 (May 11, 2012)

Summer 2012.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (May 16, 2012)

Grew out my buzz cut over 4 months and just had my friend cut my hair the other night. Gonna grow it out for 4-5 more months and it'll be where I want. Long hair is simply hotter.


----------



## .Chris (May 17, 2012)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:


> Long hair is simply hotter.



Agreed. 



Spoiler














(Sorry for the giant picture..)
Bullet Bill Beanie!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (May 17, 2012)

Edit
Taken down till I find a better one


----------



## Deleted_11405 (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Rydian (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Sicklyboy (May 20, 2012)

Lookin good, Rydian.  What are ya dressed up for?





Mmm, front-facing cameras.  If taking a self shot with the back camera on my phone wasn't so god awful hard, I'd use that.

Edit - funny.  As soon as I say that, I try taking a pic again with the rear cam.  I got it perfectly after a few tries.  I can't see now.  Damned flash.



Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (May 20, 2012)

Was going to a hosting company around where I'll be moving, to do a pre-interview screening.

Since you did it, I'll do it too. XD  Here's my tablet's front and rear cameras (front has no flash), resized.











EDIT: To -> too.


----------



## 1234turtles (May 20, 2012)

when I was 5 years old.



Poor quality I know.


----------



## dice (May 21, 2012)

1234turtles said:


> when I was 5 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor quality I know.


You look so unhappy lol.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (May 25, 2012)

lol when I had hair nearly as long as Tom Cruise in M:I 2


----------



## iFish (May 30, 2012)

http://cl.ly/272i2n30093X2o0W1r28

This was when somebody threatened to take my GameCube on the Internet.


----------



## iFish (Jun 1, 2012)

Picture if me yesterday at the Zelda Symphony of The Night.
http://cl.ly/353U1N3l2K0C2P3J0m0x
http://cl.ly/3W1O032w2F0Z150c1j1X


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 1, 2012)

Mmkay its time...


Spoiler











Me on Tuesday, it was my 15th birthday


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 2, 2012)

This pic is old but seeing as how this is a gaming community I'm sure it can be appreciated here.






I hate explaining to my real life friends what my tattoo means. :/


----------



## Todderbert (Jun 5, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> This pic is old but seeing as how this is a gaming community I'm sure it can be appreciated here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was think of getting a "73" tat.


----------



## Todderbert (Jun 5, 2012)

Standing on Mauna Kea's Summit.


Spoiler


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 6, 2012)

Uploaded to my FB (making it my profile pic here in a sec), but my caption to go along with the picture - ‎*Oh goddd I amm so uqqlyy watt do uuu guysss thinkkkkkk thoooo*

You know, to make fun of the girls who post pictures saying "I look so fat/ugly" with 20 different pictures in a minute.

Don't think that's a booger in my nostril closest to the mic - I saw it and dug around for a sec and turned up nothing exciting


----------



## digipokemaster (Jun 7, 2012)

here is me at kenka in new york city


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 7, 2012)

digipokemaster said:


> here is me at kenka in new york city
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Whoa, I was just there last week when I visited NYC   Took this shot with my phone, I did.  

Maybe we passed each other on the street and didn't even realize it 



Spoiler



[titleh, and a pic of me...]


----------



## digipokemaster (Jun 7, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> digipokemaster said:
> 
> 
> > here is me at kenka in new york city
> ...


when did u go i was there from may 31st to june 6th? maybe we did pass each other


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 8, 2012)

digipokemaster said:


> when did u go i was there from may 31st to june 6th? maybe we did pass each other


I was in NYC on May 27th-28th.


----------



## Langin (Jun 17, 2012)

Didn't have any inspiration today -.-

Tried something new with my hair though ^^


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 17, 2012)

My 1 year old had surgery a few weeks ago to remove a mass in his forearm...



Spoiler
















I'm guessing his scar is way cooler than yours


----------



## Langin (Jun 17, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> My 1 year old had surgery a few weeks ago to remove a mass in his forearm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG that looks nasty that scar, how is he doing? And he looks cute!(he smiles very cute)


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 17, 2012)

EON said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > My 1 year old had surgery a few weeks ago to remove a mass in his forearm...
> ...



he's doing great.  You wouldn't even know he had surgery, aside from the scar.


----------



## Langin (Jun 17, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> EON said:
> 
> 
> > Old8oy said:
> ...



That's great to hear!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 20, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> My 1 year old had surgery a few weeks ago to remove a mass in his forearm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not cooler than my scar 

But he beats me in cuteness x1000000000000000000.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey, I don't think I've ever posted anything in this thread yet. Well, here goes...



Spoiler


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 21, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Hey, I don't think I've ever posted anything in this thread yet. Well, here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Blood splatter on your sleeves?  Savage, dude!

/jokes


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 22, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > My 1 year old had surgery a few weeks ago to remove a mass in his forearm...
> ...



Care to share?


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jun 22, 2012)

lol something different, I dunno


----------



## Devin (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's a recent one.



Spoiler


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 22, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Care to share?



A picture of when I got home from the surgery or an up to date picture of the scar?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 22, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > Care to share?
> ...



Which ever you're cool with posting


----------



## Rydian (Jun 22, 2012)

Another haircut.






It'll stick up in the back for a few days at least now without water...


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 22, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Hey, I don't think I've ever posted anything in this thread yet. Well, here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




You look exactly like your Ava.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 22, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I don't think I've ever posted anything in this thread yet. Well, here goes...
> ...



Not quite. I'm short a monocle.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 22, 2012)

Gahars said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


You're also less white, your head isn't circular and your arms are way too thick.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 22, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...








Well played, sir. Well played.


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 24, 2012)

This is where I am right now.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 24, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> This is where I am right now.



Wow that's pretty.  I love sitting by oceans


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 24, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > This is where I am right now.
> ...


My fiance's family rented out an oceanfront beach house for the week.  We just arrived here yesterday.

Here's a shot of the living room, which leads out to the back deck.
My fiance and I have this bedroom.
Right outside the sliding door of the bedroom.

It's nice here, if not a little cold from the ocean breeze.  And Internet access cuts off and back on sporadically here.  That, combined with the 3-hour drive to the house, was very bad for me yesterday during the _Pokemon B/W2_ ass-plosion.  My contribution to the riot control was minimal, at best 

Still, I love the ocean.  To hell with the Internet when I have that view to wake up to.


----------



## Harumy (Jun 25, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > Densetsu said:
> ...



You should have invited some of us 
Take some more pics and make us even more jealous eheh


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 27, 2012)

Harumy said:


> You should have invited some of us
> Take some more pics and make us even more jealous eheh


You're invited! Just come to California 

More pics from today:



Spoiler: Morning run























Spoiler: 













Spoiler: View from the back deck of the house


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 27, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Harumy said:
> 
> 
> > You should have invited some of us
> ...



Don't tempt me.  Born there, parents promptly moved back to Jersey.  I'd love to move back to California.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 29, 2012)

Random pictures after getting my hair straightened. I'll send you a picture of my scar via PM, old8oy. I don't want to gross people out 



Spoiler


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 30, 2012)

Spoiler: me with the drummer of ABR













Spoiler: me fighting Wagnaar













Spoiler: me airbending













Spoiler: Me and a BaconATOR


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 30, 2012)

Got one of me.

Friend of mine made it.
Sorry for the stoney/dopey/sleepy look.
I actually was somewhat tired and it was pretty warm that day.

I also way way to lazy to do something about my hair etc so I just put on my hat ;p



Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 30, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Got one of me.
> 
> Friend of mine made it.
> Sorry for the stoney/dopey/sleepy look.
> ...


I drive exactly like that.

EDIT: Also, @Bortz, I have a very strong urge to MS Paint a spiderman mask on your face.

EDIT2: Also, I just noticed I have the same shirt as yours except it's in English and not Japanese.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 30, 2012)

Driving like that is fxcktastic


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 30, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Got one of me.
> 
> Friend of mine made it.
> Sorry for the stoney/dopey/sleepy look.
> ...


*le  MAHZDAA?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 30, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> *le  MAHZDAA?



Correction.

Mazda 323 GLX

Yush ;3
Small part of the interior of mah Mahzdahh


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 30, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> > *le  MAHZDAA?
> ...


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 30, 2012)

I am going to work on some rusty spots in the fall.

Other then that I always keep it clean.
It might be a 16 year old car but you can't see it at first sight ;D


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 30, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Spoiler


When I first saw that picture, I almost missed the secret behind that look on your face.  Then I figured it out:



Spoiler


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> When I first saw that picture, I almost missed the secret behind that look on your face.  Then I figured it out:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



But I don't have balls D:
However, you're right. Now that I look at it, I totally made the  face XD
Actually, I was thinking of something pretty naughty when I made that face...




Spoiler



Like baking a triple chocolate or black forest cake!


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 30, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> But I don't have balls D:


You were feeling the balls of whoever took that picture 


Phoenix Goddess said:


> Actually, I was thinking of something pretty naughty when I made that face...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Phoenix!  BAD Phoenix!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 30, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> You were feeling the balls of whoever took that picture



I took the pictures with my webcam D:




> Bad Phoenix!  BAD Phoenix!!



But the reward tasted so nice


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 30, 2012)

Me, a few days after getting a considerable length cut off of my hair and a beard trim.



'

Edit - yeah, I was too lazy to take my headset off for the pic lol.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 30, 2012)

Finally got up my butt and took some pictures that I owed you guys 



Spoiler















And another one featuring my sister when we went to see Rock of Ages today



Spoiler











Woah, big ass pics
Here's some direct links so your browser will resize them.

http://gbatemp.net/uploads/gallery/album_221/gallery_195249_221_288153.jpg

http://gbatemp.net/uploads/gallery/album_221/gallery_195249_221_383565.jpg

http://gbatemp.net/uploads/gallery/album_221/gallery_195249_221_359503.jpg


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 30, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Finally got up my butt and took some pictures that I owed you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic 'phone in the mirror pic'
Might I say your eyes match the ones in your avatar almost perfectly.
Big and bold 
If only they were red...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 30, 2012)

Watch out [member=Densetsu]. You're not the only ninja on the 'Temp anymore.


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 30, 2012)

Spoiler











I'm not sure why my mouth was crooked?!?!
Curly hair. Usually straightened.

inb4thatshitisforgirls


----------



## Paarish (Jun 30, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> ~SNIP~


There's nothing wrong with straightening your hair.
I do it; IIRC Dino does it...

Bad examples, I know...


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 30, 2012)

Paarish said:


> *snip*



That's my paary waary


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 1, 2012)

Meh, shaved today so I look like a human being again (well, for the most part at least). =3

Here's some pics I took just a while ago with my webcam, since my digital camera went MIA. -.-"

[spoiler=Spoilered since well, it just looks cooler to put pics on spoilers


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 1, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> For some reason, I have the habit of tilting my head when taking webcam shots... Wth? O.o"


I do it too sometimes, my head just tilts if im posing too long.
Like a cat o.o


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 2, 2012)

Paarish said:


> pokefloote said:
> 
> 
> > ~SNIP~
> ...




Yup
Used to straighten it every day due to having wavey hair >__>

But nowadays I'm way to lazy so I just put on a hat ;3


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jul 2, 2012)

This one's recent. After 6 months of growing a buzz cut (some trimming here and there). I'm going to Korea in a couple months so I'm going to let it grow out and pay a premium to get it professionally styled over there.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 2, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Finally got up my butt and took some pictures that I owed you guys
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


you seem to have grown manly.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 4, 2012)

I went swimming.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 4, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got up my butt and took some pictures that I owed you guys
> ...


Stubble & Exercising 

Also free form jazz



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4sEcIHG0Yc


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 4, 2012)

Spoiler









I had to do the "smug asshole taking a mirror shot" pic at least once.  Me after a day out in the ocean fishing with my girlfriend and her stepdad, then going back to her place and passing out on her bed for four hours due to heat exhaustion.  We caught a bunch of fluke!  Three keepers.  I caught none of those three   But fluke season has just started.


----------



## jrk190 (Jul 6, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Got one of me.
> 
> Friend of mine made it.
> Sorry for the stoney/dopey/sleepy look.
> ...


Dude. You've probably got hair like Finn from Adventure time. You're like a friggin hipster to me, Dinoh


----------



## Harumy (Jul 10, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Got one of me.
> 
> Friend of mine made it.
> Sorry for the stoney/dopey/sleepy look.
> ...



You really look a bit stoned bro xD
Your tattoos


----------



## snakepliskin2334 (Jul 10, 2012)

ugh nvm wont let me upload one ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




file:///C:/Users/jay/Downloads/406382_10150798138567506_1830198308_n.jpg

ok ... this thing is being a pain for some reason i cant upload a photo on a post so im going to try through the profile


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 10, 2012)

snakepliskin12 said:


> ugh nvm wont let me upload one ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looool, the fail is strong with this one.

Try uploading it to imgur.com and then selecting "Large Thumbnail" beneath all of the different link styles, then copy and paste the "Linked BBCode" text into your post.  That's what I always do


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 11, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Looool, the fail is strong with this one.
> 
> Try uploading it to imgur.com and then selecting "Large Thumbnail" beneath all of the different link styles, then copy and paste the "Linked BBCode" text into your post.  That's what I always do


Quick upload would be much easier.

Click your username in the top-right bar and "Upload a file".


----------



## Rydian (Jul 12, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 12, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Spoiler



That's a pretty good pic.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jul 14, 2012)

I've lost mad weight recently. Ate like shit half a year ago and decided to turn things around and reclaim my six pack once again


----------



## iFish (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm trying to grow a beard. 



Spoiler


----------



## 431unknown (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks like it was penciled on to me iFish.


----------



## iFish (Jul 14, 2012)

431unknown said:


> Looks like it was penciled on to me iFish.


W-what?! No way!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 14, 2012)

Beardedness is awesomeness.  I prefer to keep mine trimmed very short (hold comb against it and go over it with my electric razor) except I am too lazy to do it consistently.


----------



## 431unknown (Jul 14, 2012)

I go with the mountain man look in the winter. If I had a pic of it I would post it. As soon as the summer heat kicks on tho that shits shaved tho not on a regular basis because I'm lazy like plasma dragon007.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 14, 2012)

I can't be bothered to shave, but better I do than don't.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 14, 2012)

Spoiler: Me! :D










Found a random guy at Supanova so i snapped a picture with him


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 14, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Spoiler: Me! :D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you dressed-up as Link?


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 14, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Me! :D
> ...


... I'm not...


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Wedding  swag  class


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 15, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Wedding classy swag
> [pic]



Fixed.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 15, 2012)

Its Chavo's turn! Ima post these pics of me in willy wonka, the play we did last year at my high school. (I was Mike Teevee )


Spoiler









Win!





Da fuq?





Me on the left, Grandpa joe "Hell yes our grandpa joe was black" My mother "Mrs Teevee, she did a great job" and charlie bucket.






I loved playing this role, it was so much fun and I pretty much acted myself XD


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jul 16, 2012)

Trying on under armor at the store. I need a Spidey suit that's as tight as this shit! Gonna order one when I'm done cutting body fat.








EDIT: I ended up buying a sweat band instead... Shoryuken!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Me and my girlfriend celebrated our one year anniversary of dating today!  To celebrate, we got Dunkin Donuts breakfast and ate it on this pier down by the bay near me, watched movies at my house, then went to her house so she could get changed for this fancy Italian restaurant called Sirena Ristorante in Longbranch, NJ.  We were classy motherfuckers 



Spoiler









#SWAG



Spoiler









I was not expecting the gift she gave me.  I drove to Pittsburgh to stay a week at the apartment she lives in while she's at college, and one night we had quite a bit of wine and ended up trying to put together a puzzle of Times Square, NY.  Went pretty well, had to finish a tiny bit the next morning.  She ended up framing it and giving it to me.  I was overcome with feels, man.  Best present ever.


----------



## Presto99 (Jul 17, 2012)

@pokefloote you should upload a picture with your long/straightened hair!


Spoiler










Right before my haircut today! And...


Spoiler










A bit after my haircut. It's more convenient to have short hair where I work, so I decided to make a major change. I'm still not sure if I like it more this way though.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 18, 2012)

Ummm... yeah...
Me at my prom last night 


Spoiler


----------



## Paarish (Jul 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Ummm... yeah...
> Me at my prom last night
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You suave bastard!


----------



## broitsak (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice Ice!!


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 18, 2012)

You forgot your sunglasses!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 18, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> You forgot your sunglasses!!


I actually have them on when i first get there, see them in my pocket?


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot your sunglasses!!
> ...


Can't see if those are sunglasses from the pic, but if you did have sunglasses on, then that's the spirit! >3


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 19, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Ummm... yeah...
> Me at my prom last night
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Very sharp, man!


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 21, 2012)

Natural hair, just out of the showrrrr, dont hate


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 21, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Natural hair, just out of the showrrrr, dont hate


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 21, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Natural hair, just out of the showrrrr, dont hate


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 21, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Natural hair, just out of the showrrrr, dont hate


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 24, 2012)

Haven't posted here in a while, eh


Spoiler


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 26, 2012)

All of a sudden this is a thread where we post outselves dressed up 

Anyways, my ride to work:


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jul 26, 2012)

Spoiler: A wild Chi appeared...


----------



## Devin (Jul 26, 2012)

Spoiler























This is what happens when I am bored with a webcam.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jul 26, 2012)

Just letting dat hair grow but it's growing back pretty fast since 2 months:







Still a month left til I leave for Korea so I'm going to let it become a mess until then and get it styled all Korean once I get there.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 28, 2012)

Well, here's a rare pic of me, it was taken last week by a classmate of mine while I was distracted and talking with him. I thought he was just checking out the phone, but in reality he was taking pictures... That jerk. z.z"



Spoiler











Anyway, I can't smile in normal pics that I know are being taken, hence why this is a rare pic, when I'm chatting with people I actually smile too much (see Dinoh, I'm a pretty nice guy). =3
And yeah, I was eating an ice cream and talking, and I move my hands when talking and explaining things (it's awkward but whatever). D=


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 28, 2012)

[M]artin said:


> Haven't posted here in a while, eh
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You wear suits
suits are awesome and bro tier
hence you are bro tier and awesome
that is all, good day :V


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 29, 2012)

Mah gf and I preformed at church for the special music today :3


----------



## Edgedancer (Jul 30, 2012)

Me and my partner out a month ago.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 30, 2012)

Its got meh....


----------



## Costello (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't look too bad on this one... and my wife gorgeous as always


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 30, 2012)

Costello said:


> I don't look too bad on this one... and my wife gorgeous as always



You two look great!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 30, 2012)

Costello said:


> I don't look too bad on this one... and my wife gorgeous as always
> 
> *snip



She looks absolutely beautiful!

But your eyes... @[email protected]


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 30, 2012)

Costello said:


> I don't look too bad on this one... and my wife gorgeous as always


Holy shit both of you look...I don't have a word good enough for this.
You could both be celebrities or somethin :U
Also, I can't think of a good reason for the life of me, but you remind me of Tintin :V In fact I bet if you cosplayed him you would pull it off perfectly.
Its either that or my eyes have gone derp.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 30, 2012)

Taken on Saturday. Yes I know I need a haircut and yes I do know my butt looks big in that photo.


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 30, 2012)

Costello said:


> I don't look too bad on this one... and my wife gorgeous as always



I'm shocked...you look nothing like your avatar 

On a serious note, very nice pic, you look a great couple.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 30, 2012)

Costello said:


> I don't look too bad on this one... and my wife gorgeous as always





Spoiler


----------



## reshx (Jul 31, 2012)

...


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 31, 2012)

reshx said:


> couldn´t find a larger


Your name is not Milena Fontes and you are not from 96.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG YOU LOOK SO CUTE!!!!
>pulls blankie over you and watches you sleep ;3


----------



## Brian117 (Jul 31, 2012)

Wabsta said:


> reshx said:
> 
> 
> > couldn´t find a larger
> ...



.......was this supposed to be a joke or did they really post a fake picture?


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 31, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> > reshx said:
> ...


It was there. I don´t really get people who post pictures of other people claiming to be them. Why would you even do that?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 31, 2012)

Wabsta said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > Wabsta said:
> ...


Kinda creepy really >.>


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2012)

Me in my usual place... My chair...in my room. :I


Spoiler








Little did you all know I am also a firebender.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Jul 31, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > I don't look too bad on this one... and my wife gorgeous as always



you have a Peter Parker vibe to you. Tell me, are you Spiderman?


----------



## Costello (Jul 31, 2012)

ShadowFyre said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Costello said:
> ...



you know, you're like the 100th person to tell me this.
in high school they called me "tobey" too, but I only learned that like in the last few days of high school when a girl (in first year of high school while i was in last year) got her guts together and told me.
funny because I don't really see it... I'm much taller than the guy. And on that pic my wife is actually standing on a box to make her look taller  photographer's tricks lol
also the lion avatar reflects my personality, not my physique.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry Costello 

Anyway, I suppose I'll upload a pic of me since I just switched profile pics on Facebook. I feel really young.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 1, 2012)

Getting new glasses tomorrow. By that I mean I (should be) am going for an eye exam tomorrow so I can order new glasses.  Will post a pic of me with them _when they arrive_.

Thinking about losing the beard for now.  Not sure.

Edit 2 - Cell phones have bright flashes.  My phone has blinded me.  It was super effective.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 1, 2012)

Wabsta said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > Wabsta said:
> ...


Some people are unimaginative idiots.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 2, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Getting new glasses tomorrow. By that I mean I (should be) am going for an eye exam tomorrow so I can order new glasses.  Will post a pic of me with them _when they arrive_.
> 
> Thinking about losing the beard for now.  Not sure.
> 
> Edit 2 - Cell phones have bright flashes.  My phone has blinded me.  It was super effective.


Beard equals sophistication and wisdom. if your getting glasses,  you have to make sure the beard goes wiith the glasses. Or  vice versa....


----------



## dice (Aug 3, 2012)

Costello said:


> also the lion avatar reflects my personality, not my physique.



You're too modest.


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 4, 2012)

Heh, webcam quality pic:


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Aug 4, 2012)

So after a month or so of some sort of pathetic depression I underwent I decided to step out of my cave and start anew again. I don't have much stylish clothing but I try with what I've got cause I've got another date today .


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 4, 2012)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:


> So after a month or so of some sort of pathetic depression I underwent I decided to step out of my cave and start anew again. I don't have much stylish clothing but I try with what I've got cause I've got another date today .



You look suave as hell, man.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Aug 5, 2012)

lol thanks man. Decided it's best to dress to impress.. even though I don't have anything impressive, hah. Well I go study abroad in Korea soon so I'll be picking up a bunch of stylish clothes while I'm there.


----------



## Langin (Aug 5, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Heh, webcam quality pic:



That Zelda Poster on the background 

*Looks at his small poster wall thing*

=3 you got the pre-order poster as well I see?


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 5, 2012)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:


> So after a month or so of some sort of pathetic depression I underwent I decided to step out of my cave and start anew again. I don't have much stylish clothing but I try with what I've got cause I've got another date today .



You remind me of Keanu Reeves when he was younger.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 5, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Heh, webcam quality pic:




Not enough Hello Kitty D;


----------



## aireca (Aug 5, 2012)

wha X(

hahaha


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 5, 2012)

EON said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Heh, webcam quality pic:
> ...


Yeah, I did. xP



DinohScene said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Heh, webcam quality pic:
> ...



What were you expecting?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 5, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


----------



## snakepliskin2334 (Aug 5, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Wedding  swag  class





BortzANATOR said:


> Wedding  swag  class


next thing i know your like THE NAME IS BOND: JAMES BOND lol


----------



## Devin (Aug 6, 2012)

*nods* Senior pictures,



Spoiler


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 6, 2012)

Devin said:


> *nods* Senior pictures,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Dressed to impress.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 6, 2012)

Chit-chat posts removed. Less talking, more pics!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2012)

Spoiler











This is the only decent looking one of me that i've took in a while.
It's embarrassing though. I was trying to find something nice to wear for a party thing.
I didn't tuck in the shirt. Although I should have....


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 9, 2012)

Taken Monday this week on a Ferris wheel, I went to Luna Park (a famous Australian Theme Park) with a ton of my friends. I've been depressed lately but this outing made me feel like a million bucks  However this Is my hair not straightened :/


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 9, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Taken Monday this week on a Ferris wheel, I went to Luna Park (a famous Australian Theme Park) with a ton of my friends. I've been depressed lately but this outing made me feel like a million bucks  However this Is my hair not straightened :/


You have a somewhat evil look in your eye. Plotting are we?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 9, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Taken Monday this week on a Ferris wheel, I went to Luna Park (a famous Australian Theme Park) with a ton of my friends. I've been depressed lately but this outing made me feel like a million bucks  However this Is my hair not straightened :/
> ...


XD Yeah I suppose, Plus I was really hungry and wanted to get off the ride to buy lunch


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 9, 2012)

Been a while so heres a pic
Me with Caitlin Glass


----------



## Rydian (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 9, 2012)

Rydian said:


>


Omg so hawt


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 9, 2012)

Rydian said:


> [...]



That made me laugh pretty hard.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 9, 2012)

Rydian said:


>


Reminds me of an E4 sting. (British TV channel)
[yt]Cluf9TF6JsM[/yt]


----------



## Flame (Aug 10, 2012)

Rydian said:


>



sarah jessica parker is a member of gbatemp.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 10, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Reminded me of this:


By the way, embedding didn't work because of the secure link (https).


----------



## Rydian (Aug 12, 2012)

Unlike other people I haven't posted a bathroom-related pic, so...

My chubby ass just out of the shower.



Spoiler


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 12, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Unlike other people I haven't posted a bathroom-related pic, so...
> 
> My chubby ass just out of the shower.
> 
> ...



That lump there... what is that


----------



## Rydian (Aug 12, 2012)

Okay, one normal pic because I'm feeling good about the way I look today.



Spoiler


----------



## Fudge (Aug 15, 2012)

EON said:


> Coconut said:
> 
> 
> > I came here looking for hot guys, but T^T
> ...


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 15, 2012)

Since I've just finished my military service, here's a pic of me doing some exercices :



Spoiler


----------



## raystriker (Aug 15, 2012)

Ritsuki said:


> Since I've just finished my military service, here's a pic of me doing some exercices :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


is it really you?


----------



## Ritsuki (Aug 15, 2012)

raystriker said:


> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> > Since I've just finished my military service, here's a pic of me doing some exercices :
> ...



Lol of course. Why would I post someone else's picture ?


----------



## Law (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is the picture I have on steam. Crappily cut out background and desaturated.



Spoiler


----------



## Langin (Aug 15, 2012)

Neutral look xD 



Spoiler












Maybe with earrings soon!

Edit: PS3 on background


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 17, 2012)

My niece came to visit today.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2012)

Me dressed to do a Backstreet Boys airband at my church's Youth Group:


Spoiler








I like how the flash from the camera shines off the sunglasses, making them seem kinda bedazzled


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 20, 2012)

20 / 08 / 2012 - It's been a while..


----------



## prowler (Aug 20, 2012)

Costello said:


> I don't look too bad on this one... and my wife gorgeous as always


kawaii


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 21, 2012)

Fresh pic.

It's a little shakey and came out more failed then I expected xd



Spoiler


----------



## Langin (Aug 22, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Fresh pic.
> 
> It's a little shakey and came out more failed then I expected xd
> 
> ...



OMG your shirt is awesum!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d4uQ_f0tg8
Was looking through all my old acting jobs and found this gem.
Its not exactly a pic than it is a video, but hey. Im a clown,
I'm the first clown right from the start.
I made decent money from it and enjoyed it too


----------



## broitsak (Aug 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Was looking through all my old acting jobs and found this gem.
> Its not exactly a pic than it is a video, but hey. Im a clown,
> I'm the first clown right from the start.
> I made decent money from it and enjoyed it too



Nice,any other ones not involving clowns?Im pretty scared of those creepy things..
Btw,i cant really understand what you guys were saying.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 22, 2012)

At work, with my Amp


----------



## Langin (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2012)

Some pictures of me and the Mrs, and a couple of me on my own.  For those who remember who I am anyway. lol


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 27, 2012)

New lady friend huh TrolleyDave.... guess we now know the reason for your absence these days.

Myself- other than laziness means I now sport a fairly long beard I figure no need for a photo.


----------



## Coto (Aug 27, 2012)

3:39 am, notebook webcam, but i'm still alive =D


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> New lady friend huh TrolleyDave.... guess we now know the reason for your absence these days.
> 
> Myself- other than laziness means I now sport a fairly long beard I figure no need for a photo.



I hang out in philosophy and anti-theism pages on FB alot these days as well, although most of my time is taken up by the gorgeous woman in the photographs!


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2012)

I (finally) got a pair of glasses. 







Rockin' the intellectual look 'n' shit. Ladies, please form a line.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Aug 28, 2012)

Me and vader go waaaaay back,No homo btw


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a pic I took in my bathroom. Hope you guys like it 


Spoiler


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 28, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Here's a pic I took in my bathroom. Hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> Spoiler


awesome censorship of your face bro


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 28, 2012)

God Bless America Trolley  love your pictures mate, you look great, happy and all that good shit!!

Veho.....*pushes in front of the line

A bit older one from me, but I love it  


Spoiler


----------



## .Chris (Aug 28, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> At work, with my Amp



Hmmm..


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 28, 2012)

lol yes? Can i help you?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 29, 2012)

Toni Plutonij said:


> God Bless America Trolley  love your pictures mate, you look great, happy and all that good shit!!
> 
> Veho.....*pushes in front of the line
> 
> ...



Toni... Why is your hair so badass? XD


----------



## triassic911 (Aug 29, 2012)

The dark corner of my room on gbatemp.



Spoiler


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Aug 29, 2012)

Got my hair styled and dyed at a local salon in Korea, will go crazy and let it grow out some more. And here's also what the interior of the dorms at University of Ulsan looks like. Been getting more attention from Koreans and them talking to me now.



Spoiler


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 29, 2012)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:


> Got my hair styled and dyed at a local salon in Korea, will go crazy and let it grow out some more. And here's also what the interior of the dorms at University of Ulsan looks like. Been getting more attention from Koreans and them talking to me now.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Arnie we want to see some of your precious muscles


----------



## Law (Aug 29, 2012)

Veho said:


> I (finally) got a pair of glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



counter attack (god damn I really need to get a hair cut)



Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 29, 2012)

Toni Plutonij said:


> God Bless America Trolley





Trolley lives in Wales.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 29, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> > God Bless America Trolley  love your pictures mate, you look great, happy and all that good shit!!
> ...


I honestly don't know!!







ProtoKun7 said:


> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> > God Bless America Trolley
> ...


His avatar, young padawan........ 

Don't you think, by now, I'd already know where our Trolley is stationed??


----------



## Devin (Aug 29, 2012)

Last one is sort of a derp face.


Spoiler


----------



## Langin (Aug 29, 2012)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:


> Got my hair styled and dyed at a local salon in Korea, will go crazy and let it grow out some more. And here's also what the interior of the dorms at University of Ulsan looks like. Been getting more attention from Koreans and them talking to me now.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I hope you don't mind me saying that your cute?


----------



## Fudge (Aug 29, 2012)

Me and Spidey


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 29, 2012)

Devin said:


> Last one is sort of a derp face.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Fix'd.


----------



## Devin (Aug 30, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > Last one is sort of a derp face.
> ...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 30, 2012)

Away with you! There are fish to be hunted...


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Aug 30, 2012)

Langin said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
> 
> 
> > Got my hair styled and dyed at a local salon in Korea, will go crazy and let it grow out some more. And here's also what the interior of the dorms at University of Ulsan looks like. Been getting more attention from Koreans and them talking to me now.
> ...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

I was planning on taking a pic as soon as the shirt arrived but kinda forgot it ;p

Anyway
@[member='Devin']
This one is for you!
Many thanks again for the shirt


----------



## Devin (Aug 30, 2012)

;O; Looks awesome.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 30, 2012)

Devin said:


> Last one is sort of a derp face.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Stone cold killa.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 2, 2012)

Toni Plutonij said:


> God Bless America Trolley  love your pictures mate, you look great, happy and all that good shit!!



Cheers geezer, I'm mega-happy!  Never met a woman I've been so in tune with before mate!  Love your pic as well, you're looking just as happy!   Have you watched God Bless America?  I fucking loved it!


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 4, 2012)

The girlfriend and I at the Fair, on the Ferris Wheel. She was terrified.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 8, 2012)

Spoiler: We 007 now


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 8, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Spoiler: We 007 now
> 
> 
> 
> *anal*



You clean up good.  What's the occasion?


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 8, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: We 007 now
> ...


Brother in law getting married.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 8, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> The girlfriend and I at the Fair, on the Ferris Wheel. She was terrified.


Just not of the Ferris wheel.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 9, 2012)

Bortz, On the last three pictures you posted I think you look like an American actor (from TV series), but I can't put a name on it.
I hesitated with _Adam Busch_ but I'm sure there's another actor whom you look more alike! I just can't remember in which shows I saw him. It's bugging me now, maybe I'll see a movie with him one day and remember about you


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2012)

I used to be a Temper like you, but then I took an arrow unexploded fireworks star to the eye. 







And just in time for Talk like a pirate day!  
Arr, all ye petty software thieves call yerselv's pirates, but pirates ye be not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(The eye is fine, don't worry.)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 19, 2012)

tabletic na TV, ak to nije oldschool, neznam kaj je! 

Good thing you have two, right?!

EDIT: but, but, but....how are you playing 3DS now??????


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2012)

Toni Plutonij said:


> tabletic na TV, ak to nije oldschool, neznam kaj je!


Kuća od curine bake u Vinkovcima. As old skool as it gets   



> EDIT: but, but, but....how are you playing 3DS now??????


Good thing I don't have a 3DS   

 

 

 



Here's another pic. The paramedic was a bit... eager.


----------



## bowser (Sep 19, 2012)

Cyan said:


> Bortz, On the last three pictures you posted I think you look like an American actor (from TV series), but I can't put a name on it.
> I hesitated with _Adam Busch_ but I'm sure there's another actor whom you look more alike! I just can't remember in which shows I saw him. It's bugging me now, maybe I'll see a movie with him one day and remember about you


I think he looks like that actor in the movie Wanted (with Angelina Jolie).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 19, 2012)

Unexploded fireworks star, as in...did it spark at you or something?


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2012)

One of these things. We were watching fireworks and a star from one of the shells didn't ignite and didn't burn down like it's supposed to, and it smacked me right in the eye. Good thing I had my contact lens.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm glad your eye is fine. I hope you won't loose any sight with time.
Fireworks are dangerous if watched from too close


----------



## Rydian (Sep 21, 2012)

I found a barber that can cut my hair without it sticking up in the back.



Spoiler











Happy Rydian is happy.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 21, 2012)

Good morning.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 21, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> [pic] Good morning.



Well your shirt is certainly right then.

It's not tonight.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 21, 2012)

Bah, here's one of me outside our mill by some logs overlooking the river:


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 21, 2012)

Haven't posted any pic with my new hairstyle here, since I just took a few to post on facebook, I'll post some here as well:



Spoiler
















I posted the most normal looking ones here, although I prefer the others. T_T
Oh, and although I cut my hair last month, it still feels weird having it this short.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 24, 2012)

@[member='Cyan']
I used to get Topher Grace alot, but now that im older, alot of people confuse me for James McAvoy. Do either of those clear anything up?


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Testing my new Hookah! 


Spoiler: I'm ugly! :'(


----------



## Cyan (Sep 24, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> @[member='Cyan']
> I used to get Topher Grace alot, but now that im older, alot of people confuse me for James McAvoy. Do either of those clear anything up?


It looks like it's not the first time someone told you that you have an actor's resemblance  
But no, they aren't. I didn't know them, and the one I thought I'm sure I saw him in a TV series. (a comedy or scifi)
If I find I'll tell you in PM.


----------



## Langin (Sep 24, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Haven't posted any pic with my new hairstyle here, since I just took a few to post on facebook, I'll post some here as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG 0_0 So short, looks awesome! ;D


----------



## Paarish (Sep 24, 2012)

Attila13 said:


> Testing my new Hookah!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'm ugly!


I'd hit that 

Also what flavour did you get?


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Paarish said:


> Attila13 said:
> 
> 
> > Testing my new Hookah!
> ...


Well...I have quite a few. 
I have Energy drink, Whiskey, Mad Jack, Vanilla, Coke, Mint, Orange, Apple, Grape, Caribbean Dream, Pina Colada, and much more. 
But when I made the pic, I was trying the Whiskey one.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 25, 2012)

Attila13 said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > Attila13 said:
> ...


Ehh... I've only got Apple, Mint and one other that I forget the name of >.>
So good though


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 26, 2012)

Spoiler









I promise I only molested him once.





Spoiler








Well ok, maybe I thought about it a second time.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 26, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> _snip._


Nice lady-friend 



But seriously, that shades, wait....before that.........are you a serial killer or something along that thoughts?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 26, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > _snip._
> ...


She is indeed nice, however you should note I'm the bear...so umm...I'm a bear. The guy with the glasses was...a guy in glasses wearing kevlar. I honestly have no idea.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 26, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...



.........


Tread carefully with the shades guy. He looks.................dangerous.





That makes me wonder though, why did you post the second pic then?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 26, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> .........
> 
> 
> Tread carefully with the shades guy. He looks.................dangerous.
> ...


Are you completely unaware of the relatively large bear head creepin' in the second picture?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 26, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> > .........
> ...


Oh! 


yeah....


Well that lady probably isn't your friend?






...and here i was thinking you were 'winning'


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 26, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> Oh!
> 
> 
> yeah....
> ...


No she is. One of my best friends actually...lol. BUT ANYWAYS SO THIS DOESN'T GET ANYMORE OFF TOPIC.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 26, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh!
> ...


Friend zoned huh....lol




/offtopic


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 29, 2012)

Okay, me and the little lady downtown in Sewickley. It's like outside of Pittsburgh. 




There are more, but they are kinda simular. Ill upload them if ya'll want them.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 30, 2012)

Me in my sexy cookie monster PJs. 



Spoiler: Big Pic Incoming


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 1, 2012)

Me and the beautiful lady before the homecoming dance at her college  She was the most modestly dressed lady there. Breasts fully covered and legs concealed in stockings.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 1, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Me and the beautiful lady before the homecoming dance at her college  She was the most modestly dressed lady there. Breasts fully covered and legs concealed in stockings.



Good on ya.  Tits hanging out is nothing but show for the other guys.

Not to say I usually complain.


----------



## 431unknown (Oct 1, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Me and the beautiful lady before the homecoming dance at her college  She was the most modestly dressed lady there. Breasts fully covered and legs concealed in stockings.




Shes got some EONs going on there.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 1, 2012)

431unknown said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Me and the beautiful lady before the homecoming dance at her college  She was the most modestly dressed lady there. Breasts fully covered and legs concealed in stockings.
> ...


Whats "EONs"? haha


----------



## 431unknown (Oct 1, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...


Erection Of  Nipples.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 1, 2012)

Hahahaha! hilarious! 

While its a widely known fact that I have that effect on women, her dress was quite think and I'm pretty sure her bra was padded. Must be a wrinkle created by her dress/bra in an unfortunate apex on her boob lol





plasma dragon007 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Me and the beautiful lady before the homecoming dance at her college  She was the most modestly dressed lady there. Breasts fully covered and legs concealed in stockings.
> ...


Ha, I agree. She dresses in sweaters, long pants, and other modest, concealing kinds of clothes. And I LOVE it.


----------



## 431unknown (Oct 1, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Hahahaha! hilarious!
> 
> While its a widely known fact that I have that effect on women, her dress was quite think and I'm pretty sure her bra was padded. Must be a wrinkle created by her dress/bra in an unfortunate apex on her boob lol




If that helps you cope then I'll buy that.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 1, 2012)

hmmm. They are nice breasts...


----------



## 431unknown (Oct 1, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> hmmm. They are nice breasts...



That quality alone makes her a keeper.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 1, 2012)

Please return to the posting of images. Discussions can be held in PM. 
Thank you.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 1, 2012)

I decided that when i *JOKINGLY* demanded she make me a sandwich and she got up and asked "What kind? "

Sorry about derailing the thread!


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 1, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When it comes to being a creeper, I think I take the cake.


Spoiler: Me being ninja










If you look closely, you can see the predatory gleam in my eyes.


----------



## klim28 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yesterday at Cosplay Mania 2012 here. I'm with Mario and Luigi sisters.


----------



## Langin (Oct 3, 2012)

Me with a good friend


----------



## klim28 (Oct 3, 2012)

How about this. I'm with Princess Peach. Hooraaaaaa.... what! She's a male >_>


----------



## Langin (Oct 3, 2012)

klim28 said:


> How about this. I'm with Princess Peach. Hooraaaaaa.... what! She's a male >_>



'She' is pretty cute though. Hey [member="dinohscene"] I want that dress!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 3, 2012)

omg cute ;o;

No I want it ;_;


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 3, 2012)

Well it's been a while. A little over a month in Korea and I've undergone a dramatic change in style. I think I will stick to this look right now and it should suit my image of the older student and English tutor (my new job). Also actively looking for talent work around the city.


----------



## Langin (Oct 3, 2012)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:


> Well it's been a while. A little over a month in Korea and I've undergone a dramatic change in style. I think I will stick to this look right now and it should suit my image of the older student and English tutor (my new job). Also actively looking for talent work around the city.



Omg sexy


----------



## ouch123 (Oct 8, 2012)

Veho said:


> Spoiler


You look like a cross between Tory Belleci (Mythbusters) and Big Boss (Metal Gear Solid) in this image. Anyway, it's been some time since this photo was taken. Is your eye better now? (just curious)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Rydian (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 11, 2012)

Me, at work. Green Amp this time. Testing GTO's for G.E. Making my 10 an hour.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 11, 2012)

LET ME PLAY YOU THE SONG OF MY PEOPLE!


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 11, 2012)

PLEASE DO hahahahahaa


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2012)

Tub-Zero!! BUT BEWARE, NOT THE SAFEST PICTURE TO OPEN AT WORKPLACE!!

Very drunk friends birthday party!



Spoiler












If you had only called me to your birthday party Veho, this could have been happening at your place!!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2012)

GIR vest yaay


----------



## snakepliskin2334 (Oct 12, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151431303327506&set=a.10150094797752506.318365.813137505&type=3&theater
here mine


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 12, 2012)

No sleep last night. How am I still awake?


Spoiler


----------



## Costello (Oct 12, 2012)

Toni please please get yourself a Bane costume and post a pic of yourself wearing it
you would be so awesome


----------



## Devin (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, hi there.


Spoiler


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2012)

Costello said:


> Toni please please get yourself a Bane costume and post a pic of yourself wearing it
> you would be so awesome


haha, yeah, I think I could pull it off  tho I'm not as big as him, but I am hardcore 



haha


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 13, 2012)

Spoiler













Getting a haircut tomorrow, probably trimming the beard.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 14, 2012)

And what a haircut it was.  I really need to cut down the beard from "Jewish" to "sexy" and lose the 'stache.  I just hate shaving >_>


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 14, 2012)

My first mirror shot managed to be caught while I was blinking. x.x


----------



## bowser (Oct 14, 2012)

TrolleyDave said:


>


Where's your hazard suit and crowbar?


----------



## prowler (Oct 15, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> GIR vest yaay


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 15, 2012)

prowler said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > GIR vest yaay


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 29, 2012)

This is my new style/look. 
What do you guys think? SINCERELY!


Spoiler








http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/57466_484565391577837_1266186071_o.jpg[/spoiler]


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 30, 2012)

Your hairstyle is classy!
<3 it~ 

The fuck is with those wires around your door xd?


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have 3 different TV's and on two of them I have two separate TV-cable providers. 
If you wonder why, that's because my father is a sports maniac to tell it that way and he did everything he could to be able to watch the championships. (mainly the football/soccer ones.)
You may think that it might cost a fortune, but in reality it's damn cheap, it's like 5$ US a month for each of them...  so in total it's like 30$ max /month for all of them including internet. 

And if all of that isn't enough, I have 2 PC's and on both of them I have TV too, because my ISP provides me 80 free TV channels, so yeah...


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 30, 2012)

Now this is me freshly shaved, if you know what I mean...   



Spoiler: Because most ladies like it shaved.... xD


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 30, 2012)

Me and the woman at her brother's wedding... Shes pretty


----------



## emigre (Oct 30, 2012)

She's grooming you to take you down the aisle Bortzy.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 5, 2012)

Can I create a Movember thread or should we just post all the pics in here?


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 5, 2012)

Attila13 said:


> This is my new style/look.
> What do you guys think? SINCERELY!
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks AlanJohn, I never thought about that! 
It's awesome!
Can I borrow it for Facebook? 
I'll give you full credit for it! Just give me your FB if you have one so I can credit you!


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 5, 2012)

Attila13 said:


> Thanks AlanJohn, I never thought about that!
> It's awesome!
> Can I borrow it for Facebook?
> I'll give you full credit for it! Just give me your FB if you have one so I can credit you!


Sure. I'll PM you my Facebook since I am afraid of GBAtemp stalkers (even though ironically, I am one myself).


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks! 
Received it!
Now that you mention stalking, you do know that Ukraine is right near Romania if you know what I mean...


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 5, 2012)

Toni Plutonij said:


> Tub-Zero!! BUT BEWARE, NOT THE SAFEST PICTURE TO OPEN AT WORKPLACE!!
> 
> Very drunk friends birthday party!
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Gbatemps reckoning


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2012)

Fuck yeah man !!!! Awesome job


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 7, 2012)

It's Hip to Be Square!


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 16, 2012)

It aint just a username...


----------



## Jamstruth (Nov 16, 2012)

In Britain the word "Chav" isn't a nice one. It means a delinquent of sorts, mainly found in Council Estates wearing a tracksuit.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 17, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> In Britain the word "Chav" isn't a nice one. It means a delinquent of sorts, mainly found in Council Estates wearing a tracksuit.


Wow, I never knew that  In spanish, it roughly translates to "Little Child," A nickname my father used to call me before I was taken away from him. I never knew that though, thanks for charing!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 17, 2012)

This might explain it a bit better.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 17, 2012)

Chavosaur City Represent




SOMEONE PHOTOSHOP ME IN THIS!


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 20, 2012)

Had to meet a professor from my home university asking me how my study abroad trip is so I suited up again. Thinking of growing my hair a little bit longer, it's almost where I want it.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 20, 2012)

Haircut, again.


Spoiler


----------



## Langin (Nov 23, 2012)

yoyo Alex in tha house!


Spoiler


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 25, 2012)

This is just ... 


Spoiler: Me and my ugly hair...


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 26, 2012)

First one on the left is Jan 1, 2012. The middle and right taken oh so recently. What look y'all prefer (also fashion wise)? Middle gets the vote from Koreans and westerners dig the right. I feel ugly having no hair.


----------



## Langin (Nov 26, 2012)

Arnold Schwarzen said:


> First one on the left is Jan 1, 2012. The middle and right taken oh so recently. What look y'all prefer (also fashion wise)? Middle gets the vote from Koreans and westerners dig the right. I feel ugly having no hair.


 
I vote either the middle or the left one  I do prefer the middle one though <3


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 26, 2012)

Arnold Schwarzen said:


> First one on the left is Jan 1, 2012. The middle and right taken oh so recently. What look y'all prefer (also fashion wise)? Middle gets the vote from Koreans and westerners dig the right. I feel ugly having no hair.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


I see that you're becoming an Arnold...


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 29, 2012)

My first console


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 1, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> My first console


 
I am SO jealous right now ;_;
You still have it ;o?


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 1, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> I am SO jealous right now ;_;
> You still have it ;o?


I do indeed. It's missing the bottom battery cover, but it still works.
Not that I'd be playing it much, Pong kinda sucks.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 2, 2012)

Went to the wedding of our head of international affairs in the University of Ulsan in Korea. I thought the first pic especially was a great group photo.



Spoiler


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 4, 2012)

Current (2:00 am), slightly sleepy and tired after an all day paper writing and research binge.  I have wet hair (was just in the shower), and am pretty tired.  (I look like I've been smoking mary jane.)


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 16, 2012)

lol haircut. didn't cut much, just mostly trimmings in the back and getting rid of the side burns.

Trying to get the length like Christian Bale's in The Dark Knight Rises. Stylist recommended I let it grow out 2-3 more months.



Spoiler















 
Added how it looks semi-styled below first pic. I like it but it's gonna look way better in 3 months for sure.


----------



## pokefloote (Dec 19, 2012)

still haven't cut my hair.
don't want to either lol



Spoiler










 
Most of the time I'm wearing a beanie do it doesn't stay in my face. The only thing I hate about long hair.


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Because a man has to do, what he has to do...   


Spoiler: Hey, someone has to do it, no?


----------



## VashTS (Dec 20, 2012)

Me and my boy


Spoiler










 
me 



Spoiler










 
taken with my teclast p76ti tablet, not too shabby for a shitty $100 tablet if its in good lighting.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 20, 2012)

Attila13 said:


> Because a man has to do, what he has to do...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hey, someone has to do it, no?


I was bored.


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 20, 2012)

@AlanJohn...
You make the best pic edits I see... 
First it was the Deus Ex now this...
Thank you very much!


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 21, 2012)

Whats the Best Way to start A Christmas Break? With A Nintendo 3DS, Halo Legos, Strawberry Milk, M&M's,Raving Rabbid Headphones, and family 




​


----------



## Rydian (Dec 21, 2012)

Hair's growing back, but eh, I look too 90's surfer, not like I imagined it would be.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 31, 2012)

Nother new pic of me~



Spoiler


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice hair you got there!  I'm growing my hair too ATM..any useful tips you could give me?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 31, 2012)

Erm, just let it grow.
All I can say xd
However when you feel that your hair is growing slower get a cut (only do the dead ends)
As for taking care.
I advice you to use shampoo for women.
Yeh I sounds weird but trust me it works FAR better then shampoo designed for men ;p


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 31, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Nother new pic of me~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Dinoh. I have that same fucking shirt. 



Actually I can't tell if the whole thing is a hoodie or if it's a zip up hoodie with the shirt underneath. I have it as a tshirt in any case.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 31, 2012)

It's a sweater ;p


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 31, 2012)

This photo of me was taken at the beginning of the year, hence why I still look a little chubby. That's me on the right, complete with my legendary befeathered hat and my customised 'Razgriz' jacket. Photoshopped to make us look like ghosts in a 1930's Chicago speakeasy for a project in a media course, but it's one of the few decent photos of me I have.



Spoiler










 
Side note, the photo we took after this was my major photoshop project. I stumbled across a few odd commands and before I even knew what I'd pressed I ended up with this...



Spoiler










 
I like that photo so much I printed it out and put it on my wall. The project was to make a magazine cover, so while most of the group did the traditional 'girl posing on sports car' shots, I went with a little smooth jazz, just to be different. Same thing happened with the music creation software. Everyone went with drum and bass because it's the easiest to program. I made a somewhat haunting piano based tune reminiscent of the X Files theme music. I'll upload it in a youtube vid some time and post it.


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 31, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Erm, just let it grow.
> All I can say xd
> However when you feel that your hair is growing slower get a cut (only do the dead ends)
> As for taking care.
> ...


Thanks Dino! 
Will try it!


----------



## ImNotSkilled (Jan 1, 2013)

3 am after playing some Ruby then Zombies with buds. Don't worry. I always wear this hat. Not just for pics(:


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 2, 2013)

Meh decided to upload this one as well.
Hated it at first xd



Spoiler


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 2, 2013)

But why? It looks good. ;D


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 2, 2013)

I thought it looked derpy ;o


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 2, 2013)

Naah... ;D


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 2, 2013)

Got my photo taken at some studio outside the uni for my F-4 visa for Korea.
Was on a student visa, had to turn in the old one and I get my new one under a month


----------



## Rydian (Jan 4, 2013)

This is how far I let the facial hair grow before shaving it.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 6, 2013)

Grew my hair out from buzzed to medium last year. Decided to change it up for the new year and in the end I was inspired by the new Dante in DmC.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 7, 2013)

Arnold Schwarzen said:


> Grew my hair out from buzzed to medium last year. Decided to change it up for the new year and in the end I was inspired by the new Dante in DmC.


Hey Arnold, you waited so long to get your desired hair size and just threw it away!! Hehe.. Spontaneous like that.. Cool nonetheless, have a good life in Korea, man.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 7, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Meh decided to upload this one as well.
> Hated it at first xd
> 
> 
> ...


 

If you want I can send you a pair of scissors so you can cut your hair.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 7, 2013)

Since everyone's doing it...



pyromaniac123 said:


> If you want I can send you a pair of scissors so you can cut your hair.


lmao


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 7, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> If you want I can send you a pair of scissors so you can cut your hair.


 
It's supposed to be long silly.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 7, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> It's supposed to be long silly.


Don't fight with dumb people


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 7, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Don't fight with dumb people


 
You don't know half of what Pyro is ahah xd
Btw your pic is awesome n__n
It looks warm outside ;o


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 7, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> It's supposed to be long silly.


 
(in german accent)

It vas joke.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 7, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> You don't know half of what Pyro is ahah xd
> Btw your pic is awesome n__n
> It looks warm outside ;o


Actually is cold, it was taken a day before christmas and thank you


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 9, 2013)

Yaay yaaay yaaay yaay <3<3



Spoiler


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 10, 2013)

I want that Dinoh!!! D:


----------



## Rydian (Jan 13, 2013)

Head shaved.



Spoiler











EDIT: It even has a glare!


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 13, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Head shaved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 13, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Head shaved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! 

P.S.
DAT MAN CHEST HAIR IS ASOME! 


Spoiler: ...



I wrote that without "W" intentionally!


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 14, 2013)

Cheers, feckers.


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Gimme some!!!


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 14, 2013)

Zelda DS supremacy




Take pity on my poor DSLITE.
I feel so bad for it ;O;
But I love them both so


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 14, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Zelda DS supremacy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I love you!! So, so profoundly jealous atm.... s--i--g--h.......


----------



## Ace (Jan 14, 2013)

Pics of me in the studio with the band. My drummer does some amateur photography, creds to him:


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 23, 2013)

I like suits. Also stupidly cut my hair recently on impulse. I figured out that I look better with it longer and parted. Gonna grow it out again..


----------



## Jayro (Jan 23, 2013)

I took this pic for my Facebook page less than an hour ago.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 3, 2013)

My boyfriend just got a new camera, expect a new picture of me soon!


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, haven't posted any pic in a few months since I've been busy and not very active lately, so here's a pic I took today...
Sucks that there's always something wrong with the pics I take... This time it was the tshirt. D<


----------



## Narayan (Feb 9, 2013)

Got tired of my facebook profile pic so I took a new pic. Took me several attempts since I can't center my head.


----------



## Paarish (Feb 11, 2013)

Narayan said:


> Got tired of my facebook profile pic so I took a new pic. Took me several attempts since I can't center my head.
> 
> 
> *snip*


me gusta glasses


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 11, 2013)

Friend of mine made one when I was watching Walking Dead.



Spoiler


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 11, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Friend of mine made one when I was watching Walking Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
For some reason it gives of the feeling like you're holding a shotgun and thinking "Come at me you damn Zombie, I'm ready for you!"


----------



## Langin (Feb 15, 2013)

Here you go, a friend of mine was like hey we should make a cute photo of you! And then this came out:




Spoiler


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 18, 2013)

The lady wanted a nice picture for valentines day. Lol not happening. Not with crazy me.


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 19, 2013)

Haven't posted here in a while, eh?


----------



## Narayan (Feb 19, 2013)

Martin, did you become thinner or just the angle the picture is taken?


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 19, 2013)

I started a running program, 3 times a week, since last summer, maybe that's the reason. Currently training to knock out a 15k race this fall, one of my New Year's resolutions!


----------



## .Chris (Feb 21, 2013)

Narayan said:


> Got tired of my facebook profile pic so I took a new pic. Took me several attempts since I can't center my head.


 

Woah, you look almost like my friend irl. O.o

this is my friend


Spoiler










 
this is me


Spoiler


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 23, 2013)

.Chris said:


> this is me
> 
> 
> Spoiler


*^ DUDE. We totally have the same. friggin. scarf.*

*(Cashmere, fuck yeah)*

*We scarf-bros now.*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 23, 2013)

heres a artist ]of me





Spoiler: Me


----------



## Rydian (Feb 24, 2013)

So I was running through some older logs and found a pic of me a few years ago, showing off in a towel for some chick.

NSFW warning.



Spoiler











Wish I was that skinny again...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 25, 2013)

Rydian said:


> So I was running through some older logs and found a pic of me a few years ago, showing off in a towel for some chick.
> 
> NSFW warning.
> 
> ...


I came.


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 26, 2013)

Last one, I swear to God, I mean, I just love sweaters so fucking much, Cheesus Christ:


----------



## .Chris (Feb 26, 2013)

[M]artin said:


> *^ DUDE. We totally have the same. friggin. scarf.*
> 
> *(Cashmere, fuck yeah)*
> 
> *We scarf-bros now.*


 
Holy shat. WE NEED TO SPAM THIS THREAD WITH MORE SCARFS.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Feb 26, 2013)

^lol here's mine:


----------



## .Chris (Feb 27, 2013)

Arnold Schwarzen said:


> ^lol here's mine:


 
Wooooah, more peoples with the same scarf as moi. I started a trend yo.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 1, 2013)

Found one from me that's... nearly 2 months old on me 3DS xd
Completely forgot about it ;o


----------



## DoubleeDee (Mar 2, 2013)

Such cuties.


----------



## ars25 (Mar 9, 2013)

Spoiler














Yup i am 15 with a beard


----------



## Rydian (Mar 13, 2013)

They do help me see a bit clearer, but they mess up my depth perception so I can't actually wear them daily.  I've had them for like over a year.

EDIT: inb4 "lol ur just looking to the side to try to look cool" - Anti-glare head movements.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 13, 2013)

Rydian said:


> They do help me see a bit clearer, but they mess up my depth perception so I can't actually wear them daily. I've had them for like over a year.
> 
> EDIT: inb4 "lol ur just looking to the side to try to look cool" - Anti-glare head movements.


 
Too much of lack of shirt in your photos.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 13, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Too much of lack of shirt in your photos.


My hair tends to be the _least_ messy when I get out of the shower, so...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 13, 2013)

Those pictures would suit a classic Character Profile entry.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Robinhood, Motherfuckers.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 14, 2013)

I always knew you were straight as arrow, Bortz - this just proves it.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I always knew you were straight as arrow, Bortz - this just proves it.


 Thanks


----------



## Helpful Corn (Mar 14, 2013)

snip


----------



## DoubleeDee (Mar 20, 2013)

*Just Dee, chillaxin' and shit.*


----------



## Rydian (Mar 21, 2013)

Razor battery died halfway through.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Mar 21, 2013)

Rydian you look exactly like I expected lol


----------



## Rydian (Mar 22, 2013)

And fully done.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 22, 2013)

Needs more Rydian chesthair.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 23, 2013)

NEEDS MORE WOMEN LIKING MY PICS. D:


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 28, 2013)

RYDIAN WITH A SHIRT ON?!?!?!?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 28, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> RYDIAN WITH A SHIRT ON?!?!?!?!


 
I DON'T BELIEVE IN NOTHING NO MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rymel (Apr 2, 2013)

so DinohScene instructed me to post a temperpic upon returning from my Steampunk Cruise...that was last week and i forgot. but lo! i have returned a scoundrel gentleman and a scholar!

Dapper!










that knot was a pain in the ass to learn on the fly, especially with no internet access to view youtube videos of people doing it -_-;


----------



## Langin (Apr 3, 2013)

Say hai to me! I'll be more blonde very soon ;3


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> RYDIAN WITH A SHIRT ON?!?!?!?!





NarutoNeedForSpeed13 said:


> I DON'T BELIEVE IN NOTHING NO MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Step 1 - Wake up and face the day.


Spoiler











Step 2 - Step outside and challenge nature itself.


Spoiler











Step 3 - Find another of your kind, be curious.


Spoiler











Step 4 - Get confused, want to go back inside.


Spoiler


----------



## Flame (Apr 4, 2013)

Rydian i bet your neighbours thought wtf is he doing............................. again.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 4, 2013)

I moved since the last horse pics, so new neighbors to freak out.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 4, 2013)

After packing my crap (I'm moving) up for the day on the 4/1.

After seeing this 


Spoiler








VALWIN IS BACK! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 5, 2013)

Ty ty ty Brian for the necklace.
I wear it every single day n___n
<3<3<3 it <3


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 5, 2013)

Another with better clarity of the necklace



Spoiler


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 8, 2013)

Me, with more class than I know what to do with. Note the trinity knot my friend tied for me.


----------



## jomaper (Apr 8, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Me, with more class than I know what to do with. Note the trinity knot my friend tied for me.
> View attachment 2263


 
I swear to god, (not in this one), but in most of your pictures you look just like:


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 8, 2013)

I get that alot actually.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 10, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I get that alot actually.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 10, 2013)

You hush, Proto lol


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 12, 2013)

Am I cute yet?


----------



## mameks (Apr 12, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> *snip*
> 
> Am I cute yet?


dem gloves dino


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 12, 2013)

Ebay ;D
Few quid ;3


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 12, 2013)

Thought I would share my swag with the world again.


----------



## Chary (Apr 12, 2013)

I feel like I look like an idiot.

Photobucket Error. Photo Deleted or invalid file format.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 12, 2013)

Been eons since I last posted here and I promised pictures that I never provided. Why you may ask? Because I was dealing a lot with depression at the time and wasn't quite myself. So this is me finally recovering...and in need of a hair cut!
  
Yes the second one has the bottom of a DVD case, I needed to make a flat surface. Sadly the corner photobombed at the last minute when the camera moved slightly before the picture was taken.

More pictures will be posted later.


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 13, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Am I cute yet?


 
Since the first day you put that necklace on ;DDDDDDDDDD <3
(just kidding you've been cute since the day you were born)



The Catboy said:


> Been eons since I last posted here and I promised pictures that I never provided. Why you may ask? Because I was dealing a lot with depression at the time and wasn't quite myself. So this is me finally recovering...and in need of a hair cut!
> View attachment 2289 View attachment 2290
> Yes the second one has the bottom of a DVD case, I needed to make a flat surface. Sadly the corner photobombed at the last minute when the camera moved slightly before the picture was taken.
> 
> More pictures will be posted later.


 
Looking good catboy  <3.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 13, 2013)

BTW I plan on posting a few pictures of me and Mike either tonight or tomorrow, so look forward to that!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 13, 2013)

As I promised, here is the picture of Mike and me taken with our meh webcam!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 13, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> As I promised, here is the picture of Mike and me taken with our meh webcam!
> View attachment 2294


 
So cute n_n


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 13, 2013)

You guys kinda look like bros.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 13, 2013)

431unknown said:


> You guys kinda look like bros.


I hear that a lot actually...it's kinda weird how often I hear that.


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey man you can always say bros before hoes then. Nice pic btw.


----------



## Langin (Apr 14, 2013)

My new hair color ^-^



Spoiler


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 15, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> As I promised, here is the picture of Mike and me taken with our meh webcam!
> View attachment 2294


 


DinohScene said:


> So cute n_n


 
^ This. I'm jelly of you both. Cute couple.


----------



## broitsak (Apr 15, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Thought I would share my swag with the world again.



Car freshoners ftw


----------



## Rydian (Apr 15, 2013)

Normal pic.  The Rydian in his natural habitat.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm not held responsible for any puking or attempts to remove ones on eyeballs from seeing this picture



Spoiler










 
also Catboy's Mike = DylanTheAnalogMan???


----------



## mameks (Apr 15, 2013)

So I haven't had a haircut in a fair while now


Spoiler










not really long but yeah, supposedly needing a haircut soon :c

edit: you can't tell but it's down to my shoulders


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 15, 2013)

But shlongy you look cute ;o


----------



## mameks (Apr 15, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> But shlongy you look cute ;o


it's messy and looks bad 90% of the time :c


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 17, 2013)

shlong said:


> it's messy and looks bad 90% of the time :c


Straighten it silly xd



>


I look terrible :c


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 17, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Straighten it silly xd
> 
> I look terrible :c


 
*gets the salmon ready to slap you with for saying you look terrible*


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Straighten it silly xd
> 
> I look terrible :c


You never look terrible! You are always adorable! 
-Lucario


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 17, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Straighten it silly xd
> 
> I look terrible :c


 
If I saw you walking down the street in real life I would seriously give you a proper slap in the face.


Urghhhh.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 19, 2013)

This might be my new "watching you" image.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 19, 2013)

Brian117 said:


> *gets the salmon ready to slap you with for saying you look terrible*


By salmon he means penis.

Same photo as before, but i took it to the glorious MS Paint Masterrace program. I did nothing other than save as "Monochromatic Bitmap".


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 21, 2013)

This picture was actually taken using a potato.
also, kind of gross tbh

i have no swag like the rest of you in your suits and ties and shit


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 21, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> This picture was actually taken using a potato.
> also, kind of gross tbh
> 
> i have no swag like the rest of you in your suits and ties and shit


 
You looks cute c:


----------



## air2004 (Apr 21, 2013)

Are there any women here on the temp , or is this thread just a giant sausage party lmao ?
Maybe I will post a pic of myself on here one of these days


----------



## jomaper (Apr 21, 2013)

This is mew.





LADIES, CONTAIN YOUR SH!T
oh wait, there are only guys here.
oh well...
edit: one moar


----------



## Chary (Apr 21, 2013)

air2004 said:


> Are there any women here on the temp , or is this thread just a giant sausage party lmao ?
> Maybe I will post a pic of myself on here one of these days


Sometimes I think I'm the only female on this website...


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 21, 2013)

Chary said:


> Sometimes I think I'm the only female on this website...


I'm.... semi female?


----------



## jomaper (Apr 21, 2013)

Chary said:


> Sometimes I think I'm the only female on this website...


L-let m-me stalk y-you


----------



## air2004 (Apr 21, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> I'm.... semi female?


If you are sportin'  a semi or could at one time in your life, your part of the party lol
Chary , if you posted a pic (of yourself that is ) could you repost it , ( dont really want to go through this thread to see if you did or not )


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 21, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> I'm.... semi female?


That's not what having an X chromosome means.


----------



## Chary (Apr 21, 2013)

air2004 said:


> If you are sportin'  a semi or could at one time in your life, your part of the party lol
> Chary , if you posted a pic (of yourself that is ) could you repost it , ( dont really want to go through this thread to see if you did or not )


.


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 22, 2013)

I thought air was joking with the last page, but the last comment makes me dubious (and this coming from someone that has a tittle like mine).

Anyway, I didn't know Chary was a girl until I saw the pic. xP


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 22, 2013)

Some of those pics don't show up but...






Das me...

Sorry for the big pic.



BortzANATOR said:


> Me, with more class than I know what to do with. Note the trinity knot my friend tied for me.
> View attachment 2263


Tell me if their hair doesn't look the same:








Skelletonike said:


> I thought air was joking with the last page, but the last comment makes me dubious (and this coming from someone that has a tittle like mine).
> 
> Anyway, I didn't know Chary was a girl until I saw the pic. xP


It does state 'female' on Chary's profile doesn't it?


----------



## broitsak (Apr 24, 2013)

Spoiler











I usually wear glasses, but I had to take them off for my permit pic because of lighting x3


----------



## .Chris (Apr 24, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Me, with more class than I know what to do with. Note the trinity knot my friend tied for me.
> View attachment 2263


 
I swear, I have the same vest. Just too lazy to find a pic of me wearing it. 

EDIT: Ah crud, similar vests, but not the same


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sporting a new hair cut in my new house.


----------



## air2004 (Apr 24, 2013)

Damn , I dont think I can post a pic of myself on here ...your all kids


----------



## Paarish (Apr 24, 2013)

.Chris said:


> I swear, I have the same vest. Just too lazy to find a pic of me wearing it.
> 
> EDIT: Ah crud, similar vests, but not the same
> 
> *snip*


Awesome "bitch please" pose :3

http://i.imgur.com/IrAvczz.jpg?1

I have no fashion sense


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 24, 2013)

Paarish said:


> Awesome "bitch please" pose :3
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/IrAvczz.jpg?1
> 
> I have no fashion sense


Your hair <3


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2013)

Paarish said:


> Awesome "bitch please" pose :3
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/IrAvczz.jpg?1
> 
> I have no fashion sense


Hair....so....slick....and neat.....


----------



## air2004 (Apr 25, 2013)

here it is


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 26, 2013)

Bitches be jealous of ma white Hair


----------



## DiabloStorm (Apr 27, 2013)

Chary said:


> Sometimes I think I'm the only female on this website...


That's impossible with Yami on here, it's not only in her sig, but besides that she takes every opportunity to rub that detail in everybody's face or makes the opportunity to do so if it isn't there.


----------



## broitsak (Apr 27, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> That's impossible with Yami on here, it's not only in her sig, but besides that she takes every opportunity to rub that detail in everybody's face or makes the opportunity to do so if it isn't there.


There's also Yumi~


----------



## Langin (Apr 30, 2013)

See here two pics of me!(And there are turned for some reason...)

Click me!!!!!


----------



## Paarish (Apr 30, 2013)

Langin said:


> See here two pics of me!(And there are turned for some reason...)
> 
> Click me!!!!!
> 
> ...


omigosh so blonde. i love it *u*


----------



## Issac (Apr 30, 2013)

Eh, might as well post a pic of me again... this is from December, not that recent:
(holy shit it's large... gonna resize it later)
http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/738037_10151161618771360_1928396294_o.jpg


----------



## Skelletonike (May 3, 2013)

This pic was taken like three or four weeks ago... IIRC I was pretty tired when I took it with the phone, so yeah... Late night + crappy phone cam = Superb picture quality. ='D






And yeah, wearing a shocking yellow hoodie makes me manly. =3


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 4, 2013)

Here's me in one of the best pictures I have of myself. Just took it tonight after getting back from a dinner with 20 or so other people. Was definitely a good time. The wind on the way home did my hair for me. I'd say it is one hell of a stylist.


----------



## Harumyne (May 7, 2013)

​Honestly, I look like a psychopath...​​


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 9, 2013)

*snip*


----------



## DinohScene (May 10, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> *snip*


 
Post a real photo of yourself, this is not the EoF.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 10, 2013)

im





DinohScene said:


> Post a real photo of yourself, this is not the EoF.


WOPS~ ok here is me, you wont get how that got here :3




IM HALF BLIND


----------



## PityOnU (May 10, 2013)

Me in this thread:


----------



## DinohScene (May 10, 2013)

Fresh one ;D



Spoiler


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 10, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Fresh one ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
i was like oh its Dinoh....scroll..scroll... scroll.... HOTPANTS lol
no idea what else i was expecting tho


----------



## Eighteen (May 11, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Fresh one ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
 Oh my god Dinoh, wow..


----------



## BenRK (May 11, 2013)

I would share a picture of my self, but no one knows what BenRK looks like, not even BenRK. Mirrors shatter as I walk past them, people lose their souls when they see me, cameras explode when they take pictures of me. You might think it's cause I'm ugly, but my mom says I'm handsome, so HA!

In all seriousness, I simply don't understand why people like sharing pictures of them selves. Maybe I just enjoy being the only person in their 20s that doesn't have a facebook account, maybe it's because I take pride in being kind of anonymous. In any case, I was going to be all "Here's a picture of me! Click here!" and link you guys to a pic of Chuck Testa, but eh... I'm not feeling it tonight, so just pretend that I did.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 11, 2013)

Spoiler: Heavy dose required beyond #5747:


----------



## Paarish (May 11, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Fresh one ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


*fans self*
oh my...


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (May 12, 2013)

Is a URL good enough?
Here's how I look like (2 years ago, actually):
https://plus.google.com/photos/1140...85/5835442132168381138?authkey=CMGcu4Wz-7qcQw


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (May 12, 2013)

Went on a brief bulking period and am now cutting down body fat for summer, 6 more kgs of pure fat to lose (plus tanning) until I'm ready. I've been catching up on The Amazing Spider-Man and Superior Spider-Man comics which influenced me to go for a new haircut (deviating from Batman this year).


----------



## .Chris (May 13, 2013)

Nyanners said:


> ​Honestly, I look like a psychopath...​​*snippy snip*​


 
Your eyes doe.


----------



## DCG (May 15, 2013)

@Dinoh,
Dude WTF.... those things aren't for guys o.O

Hmm, might try to post a newer picture of myself on here again as well. last one is from a year ago and that's a 3 year old picture (not that I changed much the last 4 years....)


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 15, 2013)

DCG said:


> @Dinoh,
> Dude WTF.... those things aren't for guys o.O
> 
> Hmm, might try to post a newer picture of myself on here again as well. last one is from a year ago and that's a 3 year old picture (not that I changed much the last 4 years....)


 

Hey let him have his fun XD if he's comfortable feeling the breeze between the knees, more power to him because that's further than I go beyond my bedroom lol.

I'll put a pic up of me, probably drinking, later.  I've got my last final of the semester and then I just want to go kill myself or drink myself into a coma.  We'll see. XD

One of me driving to my final. 



Spoiler


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 16, 2013)

Mmmmmmmkayyyyyyy, so here we go, me being really, pretty drunk right now, and taking -that douchebag photo- where I decided to pull out the hat that I never wear -that I got from DX because it's an irregular and the bill is crooked no matter how you wear it (edit3) but it was only like $8 and I wanted a hat and it was neat and I didn't care at that single point in time-



Spoiler








 
But, more importantly, I met my second best friend (because nothing replaces my ACTUAL best friend, love him to death) tonight, too bad he only visits once and then leaves.



Spoiler








 
Edit - first pic, front facing cameras for the win, love their shitty shittiness.

Edit 2 - I've been drinking quite a bit more than just that one bottle tonight. /celebrating-end-of-college-semester


----------



## Langin (May 28, 2013)

Me and more of me and my new earrings(Click em!):


----------



## Langin (May 31, 2013)

More me! ^o^ I am cute ;3


----------



## LTK (Jun 1, 2013)

Arnold Schwarzen said:


> Went on a brief bulking period and am now cutting down body fat for summer, 6 more kgs of pure fat to lose (plus tanning) until I'm ready. I've been catching up on The Amazing Spider-Man and Superior Spider-Man comics which influenced me to go for a new haircut (deviating from Batman this year).


 

Think i can guess which arm you jerk it with bro...

serious though you look way out of proportion..do you work your core or legs at all?


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jun 3, 2013)

It's a shit ass angle. I do work chest/back/abs/lats/obliques/traps/neck (the latter 3 I started to hit more recently) like any other muscle and my legs too. Honestly I half ass biceps because they're my most developed muscles and I put more effort in working other muscle groups. I dedicate a day per one/two muscle groups. Actually I've gotten leaner since then and am just going to maintain leanness for beach season, maybe do a slow bulk later. Fuck getting fat lolz.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 6, 2013)

One of them is a Serb.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 6, 2013)

Hair's growing to an acceptable level, finally.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jun 6, 2013)

Btw I'm 15 and 6'4 in height,Is that good? lol


----------



## broitsak (Jun 8, 2013)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Btw I'm 15 and 6'4 in height,Is that good? lol


I'm 16 and 6'0, so I guess? :3


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 8, 2013)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Btw I'm 15 and 6'4 in height,Is that good? lol


 
You're about average I believe. I'm 22 and 10". You'll be okay though.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## [M]artin (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## VashTS (Jun 22, 2013)

may not be me but still awesome! left to right, top to bottom : wii / 2tb hdd, xbox 360 / 1tb hdd, ps3 / 2x1tb hdd, ps2 / 250 gb internal hdd, dreamcast, xbox / 320 gb internal hdd.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 24, 2013)

VashTS said:


> may not be me but still awesome! left to right, top to bottom : wii / 2tb hdd, xbox 360 / 1tb hdd, ps3 / 2x1tb hdd, ps2 / 250 gb internal hdd, dreamcast, xbox / 320 gb internal hdd.


 
And don't forget, a nice kiddy toy you play with.
You just need to wait a few more years so you can play with your big brothers consoles ;p


----------



## Rydian (Jun 28, 2013)

I R fluffeh



Spoiler


----------



## Flame (Jul 1, 2013)

VashTS said:


> may not be me but still awesome! left to right, top to bottom : wii / 2tb hdd, xbox 360 / 1tb hdd, ps3 / 2x1tb hdd, ps2 / 250 gb internal hdd, dreamcast, xbox / 320 gb internal hdd.


 

any point didn't come across your mind that you should move that toy or did think "fuck that, i dont have any time MUST TAKE THIS PIC!!"


----------



## VashTS (Jul 1, 2013)

Flame said:


> any point didn't come across your mind that you should move that toy or did think "fuck that, i dont have any time MUST TAKE THIS PIC!!"


 

its called lazy and i also don't really care if that's in the shot. not sure why that matters...where's the compliments?!


----------



## Flame (Jul 1, 2013)

VashTS said:


> its called lazy and i also don't really care if that's in the shot. not sure why that matters...where's the compliments?!


 
well done you have a good collection. now i need to find what house you live in so i can rob you. I.P. please.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 2, 2013)

Ninja's Glow Staff




So one of my friends is really into martial arts and being active in general. His preferred weapon is the staff. 
He is also into hallucinogens. Hes basically made of money, so when he wants things, they become his. Also, being really good friends with him brings good thing to me too. When be bought a new TV for his appartment, then moved back home, he asked me to "look after" his new TV lol. Anyways, thats me in the middle there, spinning the staff at night, long exposure shot. If you like it, i can post the other 7 shots.


----------



## pokefloote (Jul 9, 2013)

Hell yeah, much needed haircut.
My hair length was past my nips, before.


----------



## Langin (Jul 9, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Hell yeah, much needed haircut.
> My hair length was past my nips, before.


 
I like the hair.  It's kinda Japanese. :3


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 9, 2013)

I really like short hair. I used to have long hair once but it was a Mess.



Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 9, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Hell yeah, much needed haircut.
> My hair length was past my nips, before.
> *snip*


 
Fuck you're cute.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 17, 2013)

Haven't posted a piccy of me in a long time ;o


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Haven't posted a piccy of me in a long time ;o
> *snip



So damn cute!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 17, 2013)

GayTemp


----------



## natkoden (Jul 17, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> GayTemp


 
you must be ugly


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 17, 2013)

natkoden said:


> you must be ugly


 
I'm the cutest 'round here... and you know it (besitos)


----------



## natkoden (Jul 17, 2013)

muacks


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 17, 2013)

Fack I'm too skinny. >_<


----------



## Eighteen (Jul 17, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Haven't posted a piccy of me in a long time ;o


 
Oeehhh my baby


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2013)

This is the *ONLY* way I'll post a picture of myself, a picture of me holding a friend's pet fox, who's affecionately named Fable.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 28, 2013)

Its been a while...

*Recent photo



the_randomizer said:


> This is the *ONLY* way I'll post a picture of myself, a picture of me holding a friend's pet fox, who's affecionately named Fable.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
That fox is so muthafuckin CUTE!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2013)

GOODBYE!


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 28, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> *snip*


 
You look so different ;o
Cute none the less


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2013)

yeet


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 28, 2013)

Sleepy me
I look bloody terribly xd


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 28, 2013)

I know its in the FC30 Contest thread but i dont see the harm posting it here as well. 


Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 28, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I know its in the FC30 Contest thread but i dont see the harm posting it here as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 28, 2013)

DinohScene Dammit man, cut your hair.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 28, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> DinohScene Dammit man, cut your hair.


 
No can do~
I'm a girly boy >:3


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> DinohScene Dammit man, cut your hair.


 
My little femboy doesn't need a hair cut! >.<


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 28, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I know its in the FC30 Contest thread but i dont see the harm posting it here as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Dat hair makes you look like Leo from Tekken 6


----------



## Rydian (Jul 29, 2013)

Hair's finally growing back out.



Spoiler


----------



## Langin (Jul 29, 2013)

Random pic



Spoiler








 
Edit: what the hell, I've been bitten by a mosquito again =_= stupid red spot ;-;


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 30, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Hair's finally growing back out.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
On the second picture it WASN'T what I was expecting, someone starting at my soul like ''You're next''.


----------



## signz (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow, what's with all those damn "OH YOU SO CUTE ~o ~o ~o (in case you didn't know, ~o is a sperm)" shitposts? Stop scaring the normal tempers away.
Anyway, here's a pic nobody can find cute (unless something's seriously wrong with them).


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh my god SignZ, wow..


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 7, 2013)

SignZ said:


> Wow, what's with all those damn "OH YOU SO CUTE ~o ~o ~o (in case you didn't know, ~o is a sperm)" shitposts? Stop scaring the normal tempers away.
> Anyway, here's a pic nobody can find cute (unless something's seriously wrong with them).
> View attachment 3710


so kawaii <333


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 7, 2013)

SignZ

Unfortunately it's because the thread has been overrun by a number of males who are so effeminate they make Elton John look like a strapping example of masculinity.

Present company excluded.


----------



## signz (Aug 7, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> SignZ
> 
> Unfortunately it's because the thread has been overrun by a number of males who are so effeminate they make Elton John look like a strapping example of masculinity.
> 
> Present company excluded.


Just what happened to the good, ol' temp?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 8, 2013)

SignZ said:


> Wow, what's with all those damn "OH YOU SO CUTE ~o ~o ~o (in case you didn't know, ~o is a sperm)" shitposts? Stop scaring the normal tempers away.
> Anyway, here's a pic nobody can find cute (unless something's seriously wrong with them).
> View attachment 3710


 
Sorry but glares are sexy 
Not cute, just sexy. Big difference!

I 100% agree with ProtoKun.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 8, 2013)

Taken the day of my sisters wedding. There's better ones that the photographer took, but I don't have a copy of them yet.



Spoiler


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 8, 2013)

What time is it?

Beer time.



Spoiler








 
Taken with the shit front facing cam of my GNex with shit background lighting.


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 8, 2013)

Why the fuck I didn't post my photo here?? Is something I do on every forum . Well here goes my face Xd


Spoiler


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2013)

Dartz150 said:


> Why the fuck I didn't post my photo here?? Is something I do on every forum . Well here goes my face Xd
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
just wondering did you take that pic with a toaster?


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> just wondering did you take that pic with a toaster?


 
Haha got me, yeah lol


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 10, 2013)

Since Dave's not here to say it I guess the job falls to me.

LESS CHATTING MORE PICS!



Spoiler



Me back in spring, showing one of the young lambs (This one is named Arya) to my grandmother.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 10, 2013)

It's been a while since I posted here. Single file, Ladies. Please contain your orgasms.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 10, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> It's been a while since I posted here. Single file, Ladies. Please contain your orgasms.
> 
> -snip-


 
where do i line up?


----------



## Langin (Aug 10, 2013)

This thread needs more blonde kpop swag



Spoiler


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 10, 2013)

Langin said:


> This thread needs more blonde kpop swag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Swag levels too high! 
Nice Mario poster loooool


----------



## Langin (Aug 10, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Swag levels too high!
> Nice Mario poster loooool


 

I have more Mario posters ;O; and GIRLS DAY POSTERS <3

Dark pic:



Spoiler


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 10, 2013)

While i'm at it.
Langin isnt the only one who's swagalicious 
I took a pose in a rather large mirror in IKEA today


----------



## ilman (Aug 13, 2013)

Normal pic:


Spoiler










And another one taken the moment I lost a 500+ combo on Osu!


Spoiler: Warning, too much rage


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 16, 2013)

Never put a pic on here before but yeah, this is me


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 16, 2013)

Spoiler: Me, going to Monsters University













Spoiler: Me N Gwen Stacy


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Aug 16, 2013)

I guess it's about time I post a picture of myself as well


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 16, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Razor battery died halfway through.


 

Why hasnt anyone picked up on the fact in this pic that there is a guy behind you, with no head?  Or am i missing something? lol


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Aug 17, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Why hasnt anyone picked up on the fact in this pic that there is a guy behind you, with no head? Or am i missing something? lol


 
Because it's Rydian  No explanation required


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 17, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Why hasnt anyone picked up on the fact in this pic that there is a guy behind you, with no head? Or am i missing something? lol


 


That's why the razor died half way through.


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (Aug 18, 2013)

Spoiler











Strange weather for the UK...



Spoiler










On a boat with a uke and friends. A broken uke at that...


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2013)

Gtfo I have bubbles.


----------



## Isaac (Aug 19, 2013)

Rape face, Check.


Spoiler









[/spoiler[


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 20, 2013)

Me surfing the temp with a background where my cat is eating lol


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 26, 2013)

Git ur  gaem face on doods


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 26, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Git ur gaem face on doods
> View attachment 4083


 
That's the spirit!


----------



## Rydian (Aug 30, 2013)

Normal pic.



Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Aug 31, 2013)

It's been a while since I posted, so might as well...



Spoiler: Before



AKA Chunky Monkey Gahars. Too many calories, not nearly enough exercise.







 


Spoiler: After











Spoiler: After, for reals this time



















I'm making it, guys. We're all going to make it.


----------



## Issac (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice going Gahars! 
I wish I had the determination and willpower it takes..


----------



## Gahars (Aug 31, 2013)

Issac said:


> Nice going Gahars!
> I wish I had the determination and willpower it takes..


 
"A year from now you'll wish you'd started today."
"A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step."
"We're all going to make it, bro."

As someone who said the exact same thing a million times over, let me tell you, you do have the determination and willpower. We all do. Don't second guess yourself; you'll be surprised by what you can do.

(Note: I'm not remotely qualified to give out peptalks, but I hope that helps)


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 31, 2013)

From Science Olympiad State in May. Just came out from under a bus (Quite Literally)


Spoiler










 
And something a little more recent (8/30/13) for the good ol' Twitter (@MontanaTyler)


Spoiler


----------



## Yepi69 (Aug 31, 2013)

Its been a while
Yes, I love being a cam whore.




Was burned from the beach, entire body (healed).
Never-the-less, great day.


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 31, 2013)

Gahars said:


> It's been a while since I posted, so might as well...
> 
> _*snip*_


I think you've become my new hero.

I was already planning to post before/after pics after I'd done a few rounds of Insanity. Stay tuned...



Spoiler: ???


----------



## Rydian (Sep 4, 2013)

Okay, which IRL RyPic looks the best?

http://s22.postimg.org/r8hgs7oip/P1020915.jpg
http://s22.postimg.org/8vlgve3fl/P1020918.jpg
http://s22.postimg.org/v64qhmbc1/P1020923.jpg


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 4, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Okay, which IRL RyPic looks the best?


 
Second pic is the best!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 4, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Okay, which IRL RyPic looks the best?
> 
> http://s22.postimg.org/r8hgs7oip/P1020915.jpg
> http://s22.postimg.org/8vlgve3fl/P1020918.jpg
> http://s22.postimg.org/v64qhmbc1/P1020923.jpg


 
Third one


----------



## Narayan (Sep 4, 2013)

third one.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 4, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Okay, which IRL RyPic looks the best?
> 
> http://s22.postimg.org/r8hgs7oip/P1020915.jpg
> http://s22.postimg.org/8vlgve3fl/P1020918.jpg
> http://s22.postimg.org/v64qhmbc1/P1020923.jpg


 
First one. Second you look stoned, 3rd is too one dimensional.


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, here's two pics I just took to test out the webcam, they wound up being blurryish due to the lighting though. z.z



Spoiler














I probably should shave this weekend. z.z


----------



## Rydian (Sep 4, 2013)

That's a pretty nice webcam if it was able to do that even in those lighting conditions.


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 4, 2013)

Just bought a 5Mpx webcam last Monday. I'm still fiddling around with it, it's not so bad for the price it cost... I really need to get better lights in this room though. xP


----------



## Coltonamore (Sep 5, 2013)

Here I am, and yes I'm nerdy. Lol xD


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 7, 2013)

Exotic. Friggin. *PARROTS!*


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 7, 2013)

#swag


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Sep 8, 2013)

Grew my hair out and trimmed the back heavily today. Also got it layered a bit since it got heavy. Got dat dere Bruce Wayne/comic book Peter Parker style:






And when it gets messy when I change clothes and roll around in bed:


----------



## Langin (Sep 9, 2013)

Arnold Schwarzen said:


> *Snip*


 

Oh my that is damn sexy mate. Nice work!


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Sep 10, 2013)

Lol thanks. I wanted something suave and was going for the Bruce Wayne look. Nowadays I'm reading Spidey comics and he too has a similar hairstyle but the back is shorter. So that is what happened. And it looks all right too if I wanna wear it down dried. Kinda reminds me of old school Steve Jobs.


----------



## Issac (Sep 11, 2013)

Might as well post a pic of me, don't know if I posted it before... Sometimes I pretend to be happy.



Spoiler



http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/336555_10150463278941360_1987112961_o.jpg


----------



## Blood Fetish (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Isaac (Sep 11, 2013)

Blood Fetish said:


> View attachment 4274


You have the manliest beard I've ever seen.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Sep 11, 2013)

Hah! Thanks. That was from last year. I have shaved since then, but it's still a little longer now.

The funny thing is, I don't think I've ever had it complemented by a woman, but lots of guys comment on it.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 11, 2013)

Blood Fetish said:


> Hah! Thanks. That was from last year. I have shaved since then, but it's still a little longer now.
> 
> The funny thing is, I don't think I've ever had it complemented by a woman, but lots of guys comment on it.


 
You have one of the manliest beards I have ever seen


----------



## Issac (Sep 11, 2013)

Blood Fetish said:


> View attachment 4274


 
Wow, you kinda look like Michael Stevens from Vsauce


----------



## Blood Fetish (Sep 12, 2013)

Issac said:


> Wow, you kinda look like Michael Stevens from Vsauce


 
No idea who that is. I googled it. Pretty funny.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 13, 2013)

Dad asked me to test a scanner so I scanned a pic of me when I was young.


Spoiler


----------



## broitsak (Sep 14, 2013)

Spoiler












Random pic.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 14, 2013)

Narayan said:


> Dad asked me to test a scanner so I scanned a pic of me when I was young.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
You look like my cousin. :|


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 14, 2013)

Narayan said:


> Dad asked me to test a scanner so I scanned a pic of me when I was young.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
why are you in a duffel bag? Kidnapping? lol


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 14, 2013)

I took this picture for the university student card...
I guess I should learn how to smile for pictures. xP


Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Sep 14, 2013)

Paarish said:


> You look like my cousin. :|


 
you have a cute cousin. i'm sure he'll look good when he grows up.



Vengenceonu said:


> why are you in a duffel bag? Kidnapping? lol


no, it was simply because i fit in a bag that they put me in it. iirc they carried me around the house while in the bag.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 16, 2013)

GUYS LOOK I CAN DRIVE NAO


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 16, 2013)

Apologies for the quality, taken on a friend's phone. But yeah, that's me exploring the local arcade. Got some quite rare treasures in there


----------



## Langin (Sep 21, 2013)

Hmm I prefer blonde. This doesn't look bad either! ;D


----------



## Narayan (Sep 22, 2013)

I prefer that than blonde.


----------



## Langin (Sep 22, 2013)

Here another fresh picture:



Edit: sorry for the potato quality! ;(

Edit 2: look at the poster in the background


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Langin (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks! ^O^

Here is another picture:


----------



## Langin (Sep 24, 2013)

more picspam:

NEW SHIRT <3






Here a pic with my horrible smile ^w^ http://i.imgur.com/YIbAwWk.jpg


----------



## Paarish (Sep 24, 2013)

Langin said:


> Here a pic with my horrible smile ^w^ http://i.imgur.com/YIbAwWk.jpg


 
I prefer this one so much more


----------



## Langin (Sep 24, 2013)

Bedtime outfit!


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Sep 29, 2013)

Been working as an English teacher in Korea for about a month and got an apartment with the deal too. This is an old ass apt but my boss is going to move me into a better one next month. Also I don't dig Korean guys' styles and fashion over here, fuck it, be different and weird and international style clothing for the win.


----------



## Langin (Sep 29, 2013)

Arnold Schwarzen said:


> Been working as an English teacher in Korea for about a month and got an apartment with the deal too. This is an old ass apt but my boss is going to move me into a better one next month. Also I don't dig Korean guys' styles and fashion over here, fuck it, be different and weird and international style clothing for the win.


 

MARRY ME PLEASE.  oh my gosh


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 1, 2013)

Still a bit sick tho.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 3, 2013)

Reports of my death are greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 3, 2013)

mthrnite said:


> View attachment 4501
> Reports of my death are greatly exaggerated.


 
Did you intentionally post the pigs fucking behind you O_O. If so... bravo good sir, bravo.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 3, 2013)

They're not fucking, they're "makin' bacon".


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 11, 2013)

Yaay yaay new jacket <3


Spoiler


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 11, 2013)

omg i just threw on a fake smile and a filter can i be a professional photographer now


Spoiler










 
I love this shirt.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## koimayeul (Oct 15, 2013)

Edited for ugly picture, sorry for the space lost!


----------



## steveroo (Oct 17, 2013)

That's me along with my little grey car, where I'm pretending to be tough by Mt Stephen Avenue (My name is Stephen...)


----------



## steveroo (Oct 18, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Okay, which IRL RyPic looks the best?
> 
> http://s22.postimg.org/r8hgs7oip/P1020915.jpg
> http://s22.postimg.org/8vlgve3fl/P1020918.jpg
> http://s22.postimg.org/v64qhmbc1/P1020923.jpg


 

ha ha, you get patchy facial hair too! sux to be us.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 21, 2013)

So I just threw this picture up in another thread on this subforum asking what to do with my beard, because it's becoming larger than life a bit unkempt and I wanted to change the style up a bit, but the pic isn't too bad in general - Not to be vain, but I really like how my eyes look.

(Big) pic in spoiler:



Spoiler


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 25, 2013)

Me, my lady, and her roommate.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey guys


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Nov 14, 2013)

eyecandyfun


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm horrible at taking pictures, so here's one with me dressed as panda well holding a Glaceon plushie




Veho said:


> *snip


 
It's like you stole a picture off my friend's Facebook wall! Seriously you look like my friend Tim and he had a picture just like this on his wall! That's impressive.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 20, 2013)

Shitty webcam pic._.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 24, 2013)

Nother one~



Spoiler


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 27, 2013)

I AM MAGIKARP ;O;


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 30, 2013)

Don't think I've posted this one before, it was taken by a friend of mine while we were in a coffee shop. z.z




Spoiler









Even though I look serious, all I was doing was looking for pics of my cat on my phone to show my friend. x'D


 
Hum... I wonder why the became so small... It was bigger. D=


----------



## _Mary_ (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello guys .. lol XD


----------



## _Mary_ (Dec 5, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> Apologies for the quality, taken on a friend's phone. But yeah, that's me exploring the local arcade. Got some quite rare treasures in there


 

nice ! i have lots of arcade pictures too..


----------



## Langin (Dec 12, 2013)

_Mary_ said:


> Hello guys .. lol XD


 

What are you doing there..? 

Also long time no pics of myself here, SELFIE SOON!


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 13, 2013)

I got a new necklace. I can't wait to go to work and have it stare into the souls of small children o3o


----------



## _Mary_ (Dec 17, 2013)

Langin said:


> What are you doing there..?
> 
> Also long time no pics of myself here, SELFIE SOON!


 
actually i was waiting for my hero to respawn then i just decided to take pictures to distract other players lolol.. ohh my dota days..


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 23, 2013)

Also, you can't see due to the light but I haz blonde highlights!

yesyes^^


----------



## VashTS (Dec 23, 2013)

Watch out we got a bad ass over here...breakfast with santa in Howell, NJ


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 23, 2013)

Back from August. Too lazy to take a recent pic. A lot of people think I been more feminine. (Which I like <3 )


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 29, 2013)

Long time no post. Busy with work and whatnot. Got another trim at the salon. Just some random instagram pic of my hair length from beginning of 2012 to the end of 2013. Bottom right is most recent.


----------



## Gore (Dec 29, 2013)

This game is the devil. 



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2014)

Gore said:


> This game is the devil.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
I just got a Vita last month. Instead of playing all those cool 3D games from PSN+ all I play is Spelunky.
I'm trying to get the digger a golden key.




Spoiler


----------



## Gore (Jan 2, 2014)

flameiguana said:


> I just got a Vita last month. Instead of playing all those cool 3D games from PSN+ all I play is Spelunky.
> I'm trying to get the digger a golden key.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Pretty much same here. I've had the Vita for maybe 6 months but lately all I play is Spelunky, it's too good. Someday I'll beat Olmec and then I'll take a picture 
Hotline Miami was pretty great on the vita, personally I don't have any interest in those 3d games where you fight building-sized bosses, like I think soul sacrifice and god eater etc. Oh, Urban Trials is pretty good, and small file size helps when I have a shit 4gb card

add me on PSN shit sorry my I'D is actually Pescian


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Paarish (Jan 3, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> *snip*


 
You weren't lying when you said it was big o.o


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2014)

Paarish said:


> You weren't lying when you said it was big o.o


That's what she said   




New Year's Eve. Someone brought a pomelo, I carved a face into the peel. We named it Pomeline.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 4, 2014)

It's been a long while Temper Pic Thread. Anyhow, current Facebook DP including my older sister ♥


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jan 7, 2014)

Some Christmas Day pics


Spoiler


----------



## drottning (Jan 8, 2014)

*spontaneous combustion*


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 14, 2014)

NERV shirt, fuck yeah.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 14, 2014)

Yoga pants o3o


----------



## _Mary_ (Jan 15, 2014)

pokefloote said:


> NERV shirt, fuck yeah.


 
i love your shirt!!!!!


----------



## Ryft (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm new to Gbatemp (will mostly see me in 3DS forums) but here is me with this years hottest accessory.






Cats as a bonus (Charlie, Mac, and General Tso)



Spoiler


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm I doing it right?


----------



## iFish (Jan 25, 2014)

Spoiler










 
I haven't posted a picture in years, so.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 1, 2014)

Just some pictures from tonight


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 9, 2014)

Spoiler










Yay GIR gloves!


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 10, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adorable as always~
I am trying to work on being more girly myself.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 12, 2014)

iFish said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You...don't look like a kid anymore. What happened?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 12, 2014)

AM SNOWBOUND


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## iFish (Feb 15, 2014)

ProtoKun7 said:


> You...don't look like a kid anymore. What happened?


 
I might've possibly grown up a bit since 2009 when I joined this site.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 15, 2014)

iFish said:


> I might've possibly grown up a bit since 2009 when I joined this site.


 
2009 was such a long time ago.

Well, relatively.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 20, 2014)

Fun with ma Portal Gun


----------



## Gahars (Feb 22, 2014)

I think it's been long enough since my last post, so... progress so far.



Spoiler




















 
That is not a selfie for the shelfie.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## chavosaur (Feb 22, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I think it's been long enough since my last post, so... progress so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every Gay Man, straight man, and Nintenyearold just got the strangest boner.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 23, 2014)

Now when dudebros are all up in Gahars' grill and be like "Do you even lift, bro?" He be like "Fuck yeah, I do."


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 23, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I think it's been long enough since my last post, so... progress so far.


I am disgusted, check your swole privilege! How dare you post stuff like this on a site populated almost exclusively by overweigh gamers! 

Damn it, I'm so angry! Where's my Dew? Mooom!


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 23, 2014)

Been a long time since I posted here (2 years it seems) and I don't roam the Temp nearly as much as I used to (kind of lost interest in the whole forum scene). Last time, however, somebody thought I looked like a woman! Unfortunately the original photo is lost to Dailybooth's demise (and I never did retrieve all my photos from it).

Here's my current favourite photo of myself


Spoiler










 
Also enjoy this photo of me derping while out with some friends...


Spoiler



https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1/1185975_10151668883858845_562413467_n.jpg


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 23, 2014)

iFish said:


> I might've possibly grown up a bit since 2009 when I joined this site.


 

Feels as if it was only yesterday.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Feb 23, 2014)

Took me forever to get an undercut but here it is. Since Beckham and Timberlake were sporting it recently I suppose it'll still be in style for a little while longer. Finally had the top of my hair grown out long enough to get this cut.


----------



## p1ngpongs cat (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## chavosaur (Feb 25, 2014)

I have this feeling my hair is messed up today


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 26, 2014)

Me and the pretty baybay for Valentines day <3


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 26, 2014)

Spoiler










 
Mask Party
Such spooky, wow


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 26, 2014)

Just watching some Pokemon.  Well, was until I took this picture.

This is my "It's 5 AM, I need to go to sleep" face.



Spoiler


----------



## ResleyZ (Feb 26, 2014)

Might as well post here, because why not?

Really love this 'gadget'. Also playing around with a Parrot AR Drone 2.0 at the moment, but that isn't as 'new' as this.


Spoiler


----------



## Flame (Feb 28, 2014)

Spoiler



-snip by flame-


 

You're pretty hot, but not as hot as Flame


any way... the plan is to grow a beard bit more and than shape it up like how i want. by trimming it down to a size 1 and leaving the chin area with bit more..


----------



## GamerSince83 (Feb 28, 2014)

Anime Mode Engaged


----------



## TyBlood13 (Mar 1, 2014)

My cat does this often to me. Just sits on the back on my neck while I read or even walk around


----------



## Yepi69 (Mar 1, 2014)

My recent photo
I love this thread, everytime it comes up I can be a cam whore.


Spoiler








[spoiler/]



BortzANATOR said:


> Me and the pretty baybay for Valentines day <3
> View attachment 6669
> View attachment 6670


 
No longer looks like Lars from Tekken.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Langin (Mar 8, 2014)

This look, is so overly Dutch ;A; And your username is not correct, it's 'slechtweer'..!(Except the past week, then it was 'Mooiweer'  )

Pretty recent selfie:


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 10, 2014)

Yay new shirts <3


----------



## Silverthorn (Mar 20, 2014)

The lights in our cellar are so weird, it makes me look spooky.
Also, I'm a lightbearer.




(Sorry for crap quality, but my phone'not the best)


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 20, 2014)

Me looking alpha as fuck with my date for the dance!


----------



## Gahars (Mar 20, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> Me looking alpha as fuck with my date for the dance!


 

Damn, man, didn't know you were into horseplay.



Spoiler: The Important Question


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 22, 2014)

Me playing Infinite on 1999 mode.
Super concentrated ;o;


----------



## Vengenceonu (Mar 22, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Me playing Infinite on 1999 mode.
> Super concentrated ;o;


 
 I wonder what you would do without stripes in your life...


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 22, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> I wonder what you would do without stripes in your life...


 
I love stripes ;3


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 23, 2014)

I can't believe Valve asked me to star in portal 3 with chell.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 24, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> I can't believe Valve asked me to star in portal 3 with chell.


 
I guess Chell was smaller than I realised.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 24, 2014)

ProtoKun7 said:


> I guess Chell was smaller than I realised.


Aperture science has been experimenting with new Size manipulating sciences


----------



## joelv6 (Mar 24, 2014)

i see you people sharing photos. ill be sharing mind very soon


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2014)

Been forever since I posted anything, so here's some recent ones of me


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 2, 2014)

Well guys. I'm somewhat back. Here's 2 pictures of the updated Brian117.



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2014)

Spoiler











A dog we wanted to buy at the pet store, but cost over 2000$. I want him so badly! But don't have 2000$!


----------



## frogboy (Apr 10, 2014)

edit: rip my face


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2014)

Breakfast. 



 




The Catboy said:


> A dog we wanted to buy at the pet store, but cost over 2000$. I want him so badly! But don't have 2000$!


Is that a husky?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 14, 2014)

Veho said:


> Breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 7412
> 
> ...


 
alaskan malamute


----------



## kongsnutz (Apr 14, 2014)

I have aged terribly since you last saw me..........


----------



## xxNathanxx (Apr 14, 2014)

kongsnutz said:


> I have aged terribly since you last saw me..........


Holy shit are you that guy who dumped a Wii game and got arrested for it or something? Damn!

Edit: you are! Wow!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 17, 2014)

The girlfriend, me, and the old college roommate at his generic surprise party




Also, me, photobombing which might have been an otherwise adorable photo


----------



## fatsquirrel (Apr 17, 2014)

Hmm for some reason I cant see your pic Bortz.


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 18, 2014)

newersumm said:


> Hmm for some reason I cant see your pic Bortz.


 

They must be too epic for your eyes.


----------



## _Mary_ (Apr 18, 2014)

Me and my Boyfriend Cloud desu :3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## fatsquirrel (Apr 18, 2014)

Damn I have a weakness for asian ladies


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 20, 2014)

COWABUNGA!


----------



## Langin (Apr 22, 2014)

Short hair now:


Spoiler











I have more of a Western look instead of Asian! ;A; (even though I don't look Asian at all...)


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 22, 2014)

Brian117 said:


> Well guys. I'm somewhat back. Here's 2 pictures of the updated Brian117.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
10/10 had to have.


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 22, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> 10/10 had to have.


 

Yeah because that's not creepy at all


----------



## _Mary_ (Apr 23, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> 10/10 had to have.


 
i love your signature <3 <3 <3


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2014)

Because I am pretty and new necklace


----------



## Langin (Apr 27, 2014)

Spoiler











Recent selfie.


----------



## Langin (May 9, 2014)

From now on I AM PIKCHU


----------



## Gahars (May 9, 2014)

...Is this the part where "Goodbye Horses" starts playing in the background?


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2014)




----------



## EMP Knightmare (May 25, 2014)

Langin said:


> From now on I AM PIKCHU


 
I have a Batman version of that suit


----------



## chavosaur (May 25, 2014)

I flew up to Maryland to take my love to her prom last week. 
Forgot the pics >_>


----------



## Jayro (May 25, 2014)

#Sweg


----------



## Black-Ice (May 26, 2014)

Spoiler: beware swag overload


----------



## koimayeul (Jun 1, 2014)

It's been a long time, a fresh one with my friend's wife, Siri at yesterday's bbq, our first for 2014.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Isaac (Jun 22, 2014)

My dad took this in Key West a couple of days ago.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 23, 2014)

SWAG is strong on this one


Spoiler








[spoiler/]


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2014)

So still looking the same right now.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 1, 2014)

It's been a while, so here's an update or something.



Spoiler










 


Spoiler










 


Spoiler










 
I'm starting to plateau a bit with Starting Strength, so I'll probably have to start a more advanced routine when the next semester begins. Also, maybe learning how to take a picture with these newfangled video phones.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm just a bear


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 2, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Spoiler: beware swag overload


 
Classy as fuck


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 3, 2014)

THE AJ IS BACK BITCHES
SELFIE!


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 3, 2014)

I don't have a recent picture of myself, but my avatar looks nearly identical to my real face, if that helps.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 3, 2014)

AlanJohn said:


> THE AJ IS BACK BITCHES
> SELFIE!


 

That's a selfie for the shelfie.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 4, 2014)

My best friend and I 


Spoiler


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 4, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> My best friend and I
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
No longer looks like Lars, I am disappoint


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 15, 2014)

Just the lady sporting my colors


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 16, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> My best friend and I
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Which one of them fine gentlemans are you? The frumpy one or the IT consultant?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 16, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> Just the lady sporting my colors


 
I see no lady in this picture, therefore I am forced to assume your lady is now GBATemp.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 16, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Just the lady sporting my colors
> ...


I'm not even seeing a picture...


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 19, 2014)

SORRY I messed up the last picture and its been a few days before I could fix things. This is a shot of the lady friend. Shes trying on the shirt just so I can get fake internet points.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 19, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> SORRY I messed up the last picture and its been a few days before I could fix things. This is a shot of the lady friend. Shes trying on the shirt just so I can get fake internet points.
> View attachment 9100


 
Well you deserve every point for getting her to do it. Lemme guess, afterwards this happened:


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 26, 2014)

Went paintballing today. 
I got fuuuuuuucked


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 27, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Went paintballing today.
> I got fuuuuuuucked


 
Lol if you never mentioned Paintball, i would have thought those were hickeys or giant pimpels.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jul 29, 2014)

And they say I suffer from Benjamin Button disease pfft...

EDIT: it won't let me post


----------



## Redhorse (Jul 29, 2014)

Now>>>                 --<<<20 years of  marriage>>--                        Then >>>

You've been warned! Don't say I didn't warn ya LOL


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 31, 2014)

syfyTy said:


> Now>>> --<<<20 years of marriage>>-- Then >>>
> 
> You've been warned! Don't say I didn't warn ya LOL


 
Black and white picture looks like Noah Wyle.


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 6, 2014)

Spoiler










Most recent pic of me.


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 13, 2014)

Me and my niece at bird kingdom, Niagara Falls


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 13, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> Me and my niece at bird kingdom, Niagara Falls *pic*


 
So cute!!! *-*


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 13, 2014)

Attila13 said:


> So cute!!! *-*


Thank you! My niece is just my life, I love her! She's too cute! My Angel! The funny thing is, she doesn't prefer being held by her other uncle and aunts, grandma and sometimes her parents! Yesterday I went to go see her and she gave me so much kisses on the cheek! She hugged me! I LOVE HER OMG


----------



## Langin (Aug 13, 2014)

Long time no see...


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 14, 2014)

Spoiler: shaved recently. I feel like I'm four years younger


----------



## Veho (Aug 18, 2014)

Reporting in.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 18, 2014)

Shit tier because I screencapped the vid from my Facebook feed but I just did that stupid ice bucket challenge that's going around to raise awareness for ALS. I donated $10.



Spoiler


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 22, 2014)

Spoiler










sweg


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 22, 2014)

Taco


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Aug 24, 2014)

Just messing around with the Photo Booth and iPhoto on my new MacBook Pro. Shredded some crazy amount of body fat again and been growing that hair, preparing to cosplay for an anime convention coming up in a month. Waiting for all my cosplay gear to get here. Next posting will be from the con.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 24, 2014)

My new skirt and favorite shirt ^//^
Also thanks DinohScene for the skirt! ^///^


----------



## antnj81 (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 2, 2014)

Just a random picture I took today to test out my new phone. z.z


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 10, 2014)

I was really hyped for Destiny.


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 10, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> *pic*
> I was really hyped for Destiny.


 
OMG, that face!


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Sep 20, 2014)

My cosplay for a local anime con, AWA, is complete. I'm not wearing the rest of my outfit nor do I have my prop on me at the moment but I'll update with photoshoot pics!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 5, 2014)

Something about "fall colors" and trying to be "fashionable". I'm colorblind, the fuck do I know about colors?

...I actually do really like the look of this shirt.  Now I just need to get a haircut.



Spoiler


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 5, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> Something about "fall colors" and trying to be "fashionable". I'm colorblind, the fuck do I know about colors?
> 
> ...I actually do really like the look of this shirt. Now I just need to get a haircut.
> 
> ...


 
Sicklyboy has blossomed since becoming a mod and is now manly as fuck! 



Spoiler








 


Spoiler








 


Spoiler








 
Just like me!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 5, 2014)

p1ngpong - modding is hard work, man.  Puts hair on the chest.  And face.  Builds character.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey Sicklyboy, we all know your face was more hair than skin since the day you joined.


----------



## iFish (Nov 2, 2014)

It's been about 11 months since I last posted so here's a new picture of me: http://cl.gshap.me/YKTL


----------



## VashTS (Nov 2, 2014)

happy halloween!

http://t.co/PQguMzBkAe


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 2, 2014)

I must say, I do look better in black.



Spoiler: From almost 3 years ago








Pictured: A hottie...oh, and two Asian girls.





Spoiler: From last weekend








Left: Orthopaedic Surgeon
Right: Otolaryngologist
Middle: Gamer/Wannabe Doktur





Spoiler: From today


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 2, 2014)

Densetsu said:


> I must say, I do look better in black.


 
Former staff???  

Can I take your place


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 2, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Former staff???
> 
> Can I take your place


Take it up with Kim Jong Eun Costy


----------



## Gahars (Nov 2, 2014)

Densetsu said:


> Spoiler: From today


----------



## Vengenceonu (Nov 2, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Former staff???
> 
> Can I take your place


 
He asked for a promotion to "Supervisor" but made the mistake of telling Costy he was better in *black*.     #LaidOff, #NAACP, #AffirmativeAction #GlaringFromTheShadows.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 8, 2014)

Tried to do a cosplay of Takumi Inui/Kamen Rider Faiz at AWA this past September. Photographed by Lee A.M. Photography. There are some really good cosplays in his AWA 2014 album. Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/orzPhtgrphy Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/sonikku10/





Also thought I'd participate in Movember, growing that baby goatee:


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 10, 2014)

Yay turquoise hair n_n


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Nov 10, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Yay turquoise hair n_n


Fawkin sweet , I'm super jelly you got it that color


----------



## Lucifer666 (Nov 10, 2014)

holy dingus you guys all look WELL off, nice facial hair and all

meanwhile i still look 13 or something

old pic of me about half a year ago, shaggy hair + beanie phase.



Spoiler


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 10, 2014)

Lucifer666 said:


> holy dingus you guys all look WELL off, nice facial hair and all
> 
> meanwhile i still look 13 or something
> 
> ...



Pic is broken. However I would not worry about this facial hair business; it gets to be quite annoying to manage, attracts all sorts of odd ladies in clubs/raves in a field and seems to scare little kids in the supermarket.

On the other hand


----------



## Jayro (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Lucifer666 (Nov 11, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Pic is broken. However I would not worry about this facial hair business; it gets to be quite annoying to manage, attracts all sorts of odd ladies in clubs/raves in a field and seems to scare little kids in the supermarket.


 

Oh crud, just fixed the link. And hahah yeah that's true, but right now especially cos it's "movember" all my buds are growing out their 'stashes and beards, and my god they look good

but yeah funnily enough in my post i said i look 13 or something, and just today I was working with a couple of 11 year olds who asked me if I was 13. FML.


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 15, 2014)

Hanging out with a ninja-in-training.



Spoiler



I gave her the book so she might learn the esoteric ways.




She took the pic, not me. My selfie kung fu isn't strong enough.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 15, 2014)

It was our 5 year anniversary yesterday
Top row was year 1, bottom row was this year


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 15, 2014)

lol got bored of highlights. I got a little drunk last night and dyed my hair back to boring brown


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2014)

Me in Shanghai, being tall. 






I'm not looking at the girl, I'm eyeing the meats:


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 22, 2014)

Veho said:


> Me in Shanghai, being tall.


Jeebus, you're a tower 



Veho said:


> I'm not looking at the girl, I'm eyeing the meats


Who's to say she wasn't eyeing _your_ meat 



Spoiler



And I jelli that you went to Shanghai


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 23, 2014)

A recent one of old me..


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 25, 2014)

Been forever since anyone's seen me


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 4, 2014)

Spoiler: much turquoise, such hair, many emo


----------



## DCG (Dec 4, 2014)

Veho said:


> Me in Shanghai, being tall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So that's where you got the picture of the fried sparrows from?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2014)

Not sure how long it's been, but...






Wow. Such fluff, very fox, so vulpine.


----------



## VashTS (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 5, 2014)

Holy shit! Who knew Taylor Swift had a GBATemp account!


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 5, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Holy shit! Who knew Taylor Swift had a GBATemp account!


LMFAO but really with over 300k are the chances that a celeb is on the site really that low?


----------



## prowler (Dec 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 5, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> LMFAO but really with over 300k are the chances that a celeb is on the site really that low?


300,000 people against a population of 7 billion people where professional performers represent a minority amongst minorities in terms of number of people that belong to said group. I'd say the odds of a celebrity being on here are more slim than you might think. We ain't Reddit.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 5, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> 300,000 people against a population of 7 billion people where professional performers represent a minority amongst minorities in terms of number of people that belong to said group. I'd say the odds of a celebrity being on here are more slim than you might think. We ain't Reddit.


Well there are a certain amount of celebrities  who are tech/video game fans but yeah its just wishful thinking...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 5, 2014)

yoloing it up with office selfies.



Spoiler


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 8, 2014)

Winding down after the PlayStation Experience with hookah.


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2014)

That's an unfortunate placement for that hookah


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 8, 2014)

Veho said:


> That's an unfortunate placement for that hookah


Ohohohoho, says _you_!


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 11, 2014)

Check out this jello that I captured as I threw it at the camera


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## purupuru (Dec 12, 2014)

GB camera photo


----------



## Issac (Dec 12, 2014)

Me in November... it's been a while since I posted one of these pics yo.


Spoiler


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm really satisfied with my hair growth progress, left be end of Sept while right was taken today. That's about 2 months and 2 weeks worth of progress. In case it was missed, yeah I didn't like the highlights and reverted back to brown  . Goal length won't be reached until the end of Jan or end of Feb though.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 17, 2014)

prowler said:


> heres me look constipated testing my nn3ds camera.


 
...You don't look the way I remember you looking.


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2014)

Having a look around Yuyuan Market, Shanghai.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 19, 2014)

39 years old and I still can't grow a full beard.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 19, 2014)

Veho said:


> Having a look around Yuyuan Market, Shanghai.


 

http://explosm.net/comics/2433/


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 19, 2014)

Is it a requirement for staff to have a beard these days?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 19, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Is it a requirement for staff to have a beard these days?


 

I wasn't aware there was any other option.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 19, 2014)

Excellent, mine is long enough to plait these days. However doing so seems to scare little kids in the supermarket.


----------



## klim28 (Dec 19, 2014)

Taken minutes ago


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Excellent, mine is long enough to plait these days. However doing so seems to scare little kids in the supermarket.


Doesn't it make you look like one of the dwarves from Hobbit? Don't kids like dwarves from Hobbit any more? Is the last movie _that_ bad?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm starting to notice a trend. All mods have thick goatees/impressive beards. Conspiracy? The better your beard the higher your position? Costello must have a full body mane then


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 19, 2014)

Veho said:


> Doesn't it make you look like one of the dwarves from Hobbit? Don't kids like dwarves from Hobbit any more? Is the last movie _that_ bad?


To be a dwarf they tend to expect you to be short, though it is unlikely that I will tower over you I am rarely one of the shorter people in the room and for reasons unknown I am rather broad of shoulder as well.



Vengenceonu said:


> I'm starting to notice a trend. All mods have thick goatees/impressive beards. Conspiracy? The better your beard the higher your position? Costello must have a full body mane then


It is a little known fact but they actually modelled Cousin It after Costello.


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> To be a dwarf they tend to expect you to be short


Nonsense, Gimli the dwarf was played by John Rhys-Davies who is 185 cm in height, which while not being too tall isn't exactly petite either


----------



## Gahars (Dec 19, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Is it a requirement for staff to have a beard these days?


 

Is my lack of a girlfriend going to be a problem then?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 19, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Is my lack of a girlfriend going to be a problem then?




"It is not the beard on the outside, it is the beard on the inside". Mind you a beard on the outside it is still better.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 19, 2014)

Spoiler: big pink emo hat x3


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Dec 21, 2014)

Spoiler: Pretty Septum Piercing ♥


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 22, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Is it a requirement for staff to have a beard these days?


 
I don't tend to grow mine very much.



Vengenceonu said:


> I'm starting to notice a trend. All mods have thick goatees/impressive beards. Conspiracy? The better your beard the higher your position? Costello must have a full body mane then


 

There's a reason his avatar's a lion.



Veho said:


> Having a look around Yuyuan Market, Shanghai.



You enjoying your rotating shoes?


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2014)

ProtoKun7 said:


> You enjoying your rotating shoes?


They were supposed to be heelys but there was a manufacturing error.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 23, 2014)

Veho said:


> They were supposed to be heelys but there was a manufacturing error.


 

You got Wheelys instead?


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 23, 2014)

So the gbatemp isnt a group of robots that do nothing but check and mange the forum?


----------



## prowler (Dec 24, 2014)

.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 25, 2014)

I got an HEV suit. I just need to go get the crowbar out of the shed.



Spoiler










 
It even has a Black Mesa zipper pull!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 2, 2015)

Spoiler: Pikachuuuuuuuuuuu onesie yo~


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 4, 2015)

Sippin' on Smirnoff at the club with a couple mates lol. Not really into beer unless it's real cold and I'm drinking it while eating some good meat.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

Enjoyin a good brew and playing some board/card games with my best friends in life. Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Stout (yum!). Got my best friend since third grade to come out with me to hang out with some old guild mates from WoW (which he was a part of too) and it was really great spending time with everyone together.

New glasses too. I can dig em.


Spoiler


----------



## iFish (Jan 16, 2015)

It's cold in winter time. http://cl.gshap.me/ZKGU


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 16, 2015)

Here's a pic of me, some of which have seen before, I don't so selfies very often due to being self-conscious, but when I do...




Spoiler


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 17, 2015)

17 / 01 / 2015 - Most current

.


----------



## Issac (Jan 17, 2015)

Staff has beardz? I can has staff too?


----------



## Veho (Jan 18, 2015)

Issac said:


> Staff has beardz? I can has staff too?


Staff means beard, but beard doesn't mean staff. Observe:


----------



## Issac (Jan 18, 2015)

Veho said:


> Staff means beard, but beard doesn't mean staff. Observe:


 

Aww shucks, I'll go shave then :'(


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 20, 2015)

From Sept 22 to Jan 20, roughly 4 months of hair growth without any trims. I'm still not completely satisfied. I like how my bangs and sides turned out (they are almost at goal length) but the back is still short and thus I'm still in the awkward stage. 

I'm probably gonna go trim the front and sides and have them grow out again so my hair looks even. It'd be good to go in and check for split ends too though I haven't spotted any so far. Should be perfect by the end of the semester, heh.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 28, 2015)

Spoiler: Dino Kagamine


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 28, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> snip


 
Oh your blue hair is awesome!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Feb 4, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> snip


 

Fuck, you get better looking. Stop, I need some sort of chance.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm fourteen, yeah.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 19, 2015)

Spoiler: CATTIES!!!!!


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Feb 19, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: CATTIES!!!!!


 
Hairy munchkin!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 25, 2015)

Trying to see how being a wintry lumberjack works out since people tell me I could pull it off (the latter portion, at least).

By wintry I mean it was cold out side.  Cold as hell.  See the snow on and behind me.

By lumberjack I mean someone who was actualyl shoveling snow.  Not having to do anything with lumber.  Nor the name Jack.

I tried.



Spoiler


----------



## CrazySka (Mar 8, 2015)

Thats right!!1 I am a Giant


----------



## Pagio94 (Mar 11, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 13, 2015)

Still not dead hay gais


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Mar 15, 2015)

Please excuse the dusty mirror! In the process of shedding more body fat for summer shoots ^^


----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## Jayro (Mar 21, 2015)

[Current picture]




[BONUS PICTURE]
So in 2012, this happened to me when I tried to use the vacuum cleaner cord as a whip...


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 1, 2015)

Yesterday was trans day of visibility so in honour of it I took a couple of new pics, here's one of them, though I'm camera shy as all hell



Spoiler










 
disappointed with my inability to grow a proper beard, but all in due time eh? still, makes me look far too young when I'm actually 17 in a couple of months


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 1, 2015)

Spoiler: freshly dyed hair~










It blue ;o;


----------



## Jayro (Apr 2, 2015)

Me:





My bed:




My Chinchilla Ozzy:




My WOODR4 theme I made for the R4i Gold 3DS (RTS):


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 4, 2015)

Saw a scary movie last night


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 7, 2015)

Spoiler: cus driving car


----------



## VashTS (Apr 8, 2015)

thats some blue hair DinohScene

im envious! back when i was a young dude, i dyed my hair all kinds of colors but never looked good  still looked wild, which was my style 



in puerto rico chillin by the pool


Spoiler










 
also i attracted some pigeons lol


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2015)

nope


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 11, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Me now! (still haven't started HRT)
> -snip-


I was thinking of going for that skirt, but gave up on it. I prefer shorts + compression shorts.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 11, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> I was thinking of going for that skirt, but gave up on it. I prefer shorts + compression shorts.


 
I actually got this skirt for my birthday from DinohScene, but shorts are nice. They are comfy and easy to wear.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 15, 2015)

Spoiler: mad gay










 
Me n me bf~


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 22, 2015)

Venombites yay!
Pic few days old but better view of em.


Spoiler


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 22, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Venombites yay!
> Pic few days old but better view of em.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
I'm just wondering; do you have to take those out at night? Or do they sit fine, no problem?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 22, 2015)

If I where to take them out they'd close up in hours.
So they sit in me tongue day and night.
Same goes for me lippiercings, always in c:


----------



## nxwing (Apr 23, 2015)

Spoiler: You are asking for hell






Spoiler: You sure 'bout this?



Here you go


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 24, 2015)

Easter Sunday


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2015)

According to Cherry Pie, I have a rape face in my latest pic


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> According to Cherry Pie, I have a rape face in my latest pic


Well, what were you aiming for? Cuz that face does give off a sense of... Creepiness. Kinda


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Well, what were you aiming for? Cuz that face does give off a sense of... Creepiness. Kinda


 
I aimed "Hello ladies" lol


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I aimed "Hello ladies" lol


 
sounds like "hello ladies, you do not know what I will be doing to you  "


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I aimed "Hello ladies" lol


You needed to do your eyebrows for that effect


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> You needed to do your eyebrows for that effect


 
What's about my eyebrows lol?


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> What's about my eyebrows lol?


 
like, put one up.

I was honestly gonna do one to show you, but the shirt I'm wearing is nasty and old.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> like, put one up.
> 
> I was honestly gonna do one to show you, but the shirt I'm wearing is nasty and old.


Take it off?

(This is becoming awkward really fast)


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 25, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Take it off?
> 
> (This is becoming awkward really fast)


 
wanna sleep.  

I promise, if my plan goes through next week, I'll post fo' sho'


----------



## enigma85 (Apr 25, 2015)

Me Looking like a penis! (before the divorce)




Looking towards the stars!
and finally a good shot of my wiener!


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 25, 2015)

enigma85 said:


> Me Looking like a penis! (before the divorce)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute dog!


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 25, 2015)

Got my prom pic yesterday


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I aimed "Hello ladies" lol


You could have smiled. Your recent pic looks like KSI's rape face.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Requested by Cherry Pie
> 
> -snip-


You work at a grocery store in Quebec


----------



## _Mary_ (Apr 27, 2015)

this was yesterday.. ijust want to share my sakura cosplay to guys ^^


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 30, 2015)

Uggggghhhh

Can't believe I'm doing this >.>



Spoiler



don't man. Stop. You don't wanna see the human behind all this



Spoiler



uuughhh here goes >.<



Spoiler









 my new shirt. This is while trying it on today :3









Sooooooo yeaaaa. 

I have more if you want. Maybe another day though  my hair was listening to me for the most part today, so I decided to post finally.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Uggggghhhh
> 
> Can't believe I'm doing this >.>
> 
> ...


 
Damn you look like someone I used to work with at my grocery store!  Like if you were his brother


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Damn you look like someone I used to work with at my grocery store!  Like if you were his brother


Lol, so you were working with a copy of the most handsome man in the galaxy?

Behind André Schürrle or course


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Lol, so you were working with a copy of the most handsome man in the galaxy?
> 
> Behind André Schürrle or course


 
Seriously you have a similar face expression to his. Maybe you are cousins


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Seriously you have a similar face expression to his. Maybe you are cousins


Doubt it lol. My cousins are either too young, or live very far away. 

I actually did have a cousin who looked almost exactly like me, but he developed differently, and anyways, lives on the other side of the world. Not allowed to talk to him anymore due to family bs but that's another story


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 30, 2015)

This day has finally come.



Spoiler: You sure about this?






Spoiler: I suggest you back up.






Spoiler: Well, here it is.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> This day has finally come.


 
How old are you? You look younger than me.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> How old are you? You look younger than me.


I'm 15 lol. I turned 15 on April 24.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2015)

Well, here it is...  to VinsCool

Me holding a fox


Spoiler



A very cute one at that


Spoiler



Cuddly critters the are


Spoiler








The cuteness of said foxes knows no bounds  Keep in mind I've unsubstantiated fears as to why I don't typically show pics of myself.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm 16 lol. I turned 16 April 24.


 
Happy late birthday lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Happy late birthday lol


 

Cripes, I got ninja'd XD I suggest seeing my post above


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, here it is... to VinsCool
> 
> Me holding a fox
> 
> ...


 
I'm jaleous ;_;


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Happy late birthday lol


Thanks


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 30, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, here it is...  to VinsCool
> 
> Me holding a fox
> 
> ...


That seems so unnatural man. The fact that you can just hold something like that. It blows my mind. 

Personally I am afraid of dogs. I never understand how people can approach them so easily. I'm jealous of people who do though. I saw my friend petting a dog the other day, and felt so left out  but still to scared to approach it.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 30, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, here it is...  to VinsCool
> 
> Me holding a fox
> 
> ...


So cute


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2015)

2Hack said:


> That seems so unnatural man. The fact that you can just hold something like that. It blows my mind.
> 
> Personally I am afraid of dogs. I never understand how people can approach them so easily. I'm jealous of people who do though. I saw my friend petting a dog the other day, and felt so left out  but still to scared to approach it.


 

Foxes in this case are very approachable and affectionate, if anything, the real "danger" would be the fox licking your hand over and over again. I'd be glad to educate you further on them via PM or something, so no worries, man. The fox isn't wild, nor was it born, so if I was holding a wild fox, yeah, I'd be worried.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 30, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Foxes in this case are very approachable and affectionate, if anything, the real "danger" would be the fox licking your hand over and over again. I'd be glad to educate you further on them via PM or something, so no worries, man. The fox isn't wild, nor was it born, so if I was holding a wild fox, yeah, I'd be worried.


I don't worry. I mean it is kind of crazy to think of. Just like how the whole thought of being able to view the picture, while I'm living in Canada, instantly, is amazing. 

The thing is, when it comes to animals like this, I'm always so scared to approach them. Though from afar, they look cute as heck, and I want to. I just have a fear of them. Scared they might bite or something lol. 

Might have something to do with the way I was brought up though, since my parents really don't like dogs. Though I am cautious even when approaching my friend's rabbit lol.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I don't worry. I mean it is kind of crazy to think of. Just like how the whole thought of being able to view the picture, while I'm living in Canada, instantly, is amazing.
> 
> The thing is, when it comes to animals like this, I'm always so scared to approach them. Though from afar, they look cute as heck, and I want to. I just have a fear of them. Scared they might bite or something lol.
> 
> Might have something to do with the way I was brought up though, since my parents really don't like dogs. Though I am cautious even when approaching my friend's rabbit lol.


 

There are a lot of ways, I think, that I can help to reassure/calm your fears regarding tamed foxes, they'll sniff ya and lick your fingers as they approach ya.  Also, PM sent


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 30, 2015)

Me n me bf~
2 week old pic, me hair colour has faded so much :c



Spoiler


----------



## Lycan911 (May 2, 2015)

Oh god why does this still exist

-deletes-


----------



## chavosaur (May 17, 2015)

Spent the day on the lake.


----------



## Langin (May 17, 2015)

Selfie:



Spoiler











yay filters!


----------



## GhostLatte (May 17, 2015)

Spoiler: Me trying on my Red cosplay:








*Edit: Yes, that is a wig.*


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2015)

Spoiler: Felicitations ladies and gentlemen








://i.imgur.com/42lvA2d.jpg


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> *snip*
> *Edit: Yes, that is a wig.*


 
Ya should grow yer hair like that.
Adds 10 points to the cuteness factor.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Ya should grow yer hair like that.
> Adds 10 points to the cuteness factor.


I will Soon™.


----------



## migles (May 18, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Spoiler: Felicitations ladies and gentlemen



demn phnoes, they are a subtle and genious censor bars
now you can take naked pictures, and hold the phone sudch a way no one will notice


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (May 18, 2015)

migles said:


> demn phnoes, they are a subtle and genious censor bars
> now you can take naked pictures, and hold the phone sudch a way no one will notice


 
Nice avatar XD 

@therandomizer


----------



## migles (May 18, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Nice avatar XD
> 
> @therandomizer


thanks but better write it on my profile so i can show compliments like a badge and people can know how awesome i am.
and other reason is so regular threads don't get much "off-topic"

btw, its the_randomizer. but everyone knows i treat my foxes better, for instance, if they want to ruin their lives and do drugs, i let them do that. if they want to go to burguer king, better take them, or they will start cry and it's much easier to spoil them


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 20, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Uggggghhhh
> 
> Can't believe I'm doing this >.>
> 
> ...


 
OMFG WHERE ARE YOU FROM 2 DAY? WHATS UR BACKGROUND???


----------



## 2Hack (May 20, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> OMFG WHERE ARE YOU FROM 2 DAY? WHATS UR BACKGROUND???


 
My background is a changeroom in Banana Republic because I'm fricken 6 ft 3, and can't find good fitting clothes often. 





have a guess first though.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 20, 2015)

2Hack said:


> My background is a changeroom in Banana Republic because I'm fricken 6 ft 3, and can't find good fitting clothes often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
PAKISTANI?


----------



## Pagio94 (May 20, 2015)

Got a haircut recently 



Spoiler


----------



## VashTS (May 21, 2015)

Spoiler










 
sooo drunk.


----------



## 2Hack (May 21, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> PAKISTANI?


Nah, my mum actually spent a few years of her life in Pakistan, but overall, I'm from Iraq  though I've lived my whole life here and have only been to Iraq once lol.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 21, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Nah, my mum actually spent a few years of her life in Pakistan, but overall, I'm from Iraq  though I've lived my whole life here and have only been to Iraq once lol.


 
OMFG! OHHHHH! MY BACKGROUND IS PAKISTANI BUT I LIVED HERE ALL ME LIFE TOO 2 DAY


----------



## VinsCool (May 21, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> OMFG! OHHHHH! MY BACKGROUND IS PAKISTANI BUT I LIVED HERE ALL ME LIFE TOO 2 DAY


 
I don't know what I am but definitely not 100% european origin


----------



## GhostLatte (May 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I don't know what I am but definitely not 100% european origin


I know exactly each percentage of what I am 

*Edit: I am 50% Italian, 25% French, 12.5% Irish, and 12.5% Polish and fully American *


----------



## nxwing (May 21, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I know exactly each percentage of what I am
> 
> *Edit: I am 50% Italian, 25% French, 12.5% Irish, and 12.5% Polish and fully American *


Are you 100℅ delicious?


----------



## GhostLatte (May 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Spoiler: Heyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19220[


Get some hipster glasses.


Spoiler: Like mine:


----------



## DinohScene (May 21, 2015)

People please, this is a thread made to post pics of yerself.
Not spam it up with nonsense.

Mods have in the past already deleted "chatter" replies.

Edit:
Obligatory pic of meself


Spoiler: I love this blue colour but hate how quickly it fades


----------



## koimayeul (May 22, 2015)

It's been a while...


----------



## Pagio94 (May 22, 2015)

http://puu.sh/hWVcZ/330dece5f2.jpg please tell me what's happening..


Spoiler: the top hat has always kinda been my signature. It's my favourite from the multitude of hats I own


----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2015)

Pagio94 said:


> http://puu.sh/hWVcZ/330dece5f2.jpg please tell me what's happening..


 
A trend. 
ps: I am the original version


----------



## GhostLatte (May 25, 2015)

Spoiler: I used a little Facetune:


----------



## GhostLatte (May 28, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> -snip-


You're not 15. Or are you


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2015)

^  Liking his pic would make me feel like a pedo 

jk jk.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 28, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> I'm 10, will be 11 in less than 2 weeks. Lied about my profile age.


My life has been altered


----------



## MajinCubyan (May 28, 2015)

Me and 2 of my 11 siblings. I'm on the right in yellow.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 31, 2015)

Spoiler: Me and my dog, Rocky











Spoiler: Another pic of Rocky


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 3, 2015)

ME ON MY SISTER'S WEDDING EVENT (NOT MARRIED YET, ITS JUST AN EVENT BEFORE THE WEDDING)



Spoiler: ME 2 DAY


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 3, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> ME ON MY SISTER'S WEDDING EVENT (NOT MARRIED YET, ITS JUST AN EVENT BEFORE THE WEDDING)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ME 2 DAY



GANGSTA!!!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 3, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> GANGSTA!!!


GANGSTAS REMAIN GANGSTAS 2 DAY


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 3, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> GANGSTAS REMAIN GANGSTAS 2 DAY


@2Hack !!!!?????? XD


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 9, 2015)

Spoiler: Rocky and I being cool:












Spoiler: Rocky is fly:


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 9, 2015)

Spoiler: the sex is blue yo~


----------



## nxwing (Jun 14, 2015)

Spoiler: This was me in December last year











Spoiler: This was me at the last day of May, trying to smile while not looking like a creep


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jun 15, 2015)

I wasn't what you douchebags expected to look like huh? Bet you thought I was some jean claude wingman...well no! I'm just a fat dirty old asian that nobody likes because no one likes asians! ;# fan me.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jun 15, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Actually a very nice looking man in every case. And you don't look old.



I am old enough to be your father...lol thanks for the compliment though, actually made my day. :')


----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2015)

Guys, this is a pics thread, so post pics. You're free to talk, provided you post a pic with your reply.



Costello said:


> if you dont have a pic to post, don't post !



See?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 30, 2015)

Spoiler: I'm an MLG Pro:


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 8, 2015)

Spoiler: Yesterday, I went kayaking in a state park in Maine:


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 8, 2015)

What is it with serial killers and national parks?


----------



## Pagio94 (Jul 8, 2015)

Spoiler: I had to shave. Here in italy it's so hot that even sweating brings only heat to you


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 8, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> What is it with serial killers and national parks?


Probably because you can easily dispose a body in them.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 12, 2015)

Spent my day on the lake 

In the best way possible


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 13, 2015)

Sorry for the double, but I got to see my best friend today that I haven't seen in person in 8 years. 

Met up at Carrowinds and had a fantastic time. 

Got myself a memorable mousepad






I'm the ass in the persona shirt.


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 28, 2015)

Greetings from Praha, Česká republika, Staroměstské náměstí! 



Spoiler











Fun fact: It's home to one of the most, if not *the* most, metal church in the world.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 4, 2015)

Spoiler: dumb emo twat











New piercings, redyed me hair, shiet, meeting was successful c:


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 4, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: dumb emo twat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your blue hair is awesome!


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 6, 2015)

Spoiler: yo


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 8, 2015)

I totally have an HP bar in real life I swear


----------



## Cyan (Aug 8, 2015)

Densetsu said:


> *snip*
> Fun fact: It's home to one of the most, if not *the* most, metal church in the world.


Oh, you were in Europe!
I want to go to praha too, it looks so nice. I didn't know there were churches like that, it looks beautiful (if bones can look so). Seems like video game design and scenery.


----------



## popokakapetu (Aug 9, 2015)

With my *FEMALE*friend xDDD


----------



## VashTS (Aug 12, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: dumb emo twat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat bloo tho


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 12, 2015)

A picture of me and my sister on route to my other sister's Valima (party thrown after the wedding)


Spoiler


----------



## VashTS (Aug 13, 2015)

Jersey Freeze in NJ a few weeks ago. Best ice cream ever (its actually frozen custard) Vanilla with rainbow sprinkles all day.


----------



## Pagio94 (Sep 6, 2015)

I was expecting toon link, 0/10


----------



## Cyan (Sep 6, 2015)

5/10, he is already wearing green.
just missing a hat.


----------



## raystriker (Sep 9, 2015)

That's me, the one in the middle. 
(please ignore the mushroom dude  )


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 9, 2015)

What a horrible pic of me ;')


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Sep 11, 2015)

Me after a brawl. Those bastards broke my nose but I took care of it.

Got the cast just hope it heals soon. Had never ever gotten a broken nose before.


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Pagio94 (Sep 13, 2015)

Wow, this new Zygarde forme seems kinda powerful


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 18, 2015)

Spoiler: horrible ugly scene emo faggot


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 28, 2015)

Spoiler: picture of my other sister and I who isn't married at my married sister's valima (party thrown after the wedding)


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 28, 2015)

Spoiler: bicoloured hair


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Spoiler: picture of my other sister and I who isn't married at my married sister's valima (party thrown after the wedding)





DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: bicoloured hair


Both of you, looking very good


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Both of you, looking very good


Thank you! Gotta look our best for our big sister's wedding, LOL.


----------



## 2Hack (Sep 28, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: horrible ugly scene emo faggot


Do you have a blue border when you look forward? 

I can't dye my hair right now. It's expensive and I got a really negative reaction for going red last time  don't rly have pics from then but it's almost been a year since then. Also fuck virgin black hair. Makes everything harder to dye  

Prob gonna go for blue if I can later on when I can. I really like your blue. Any specifics on what you do to your hair?



Spoiler: me at the PSG match in Montreal in August


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 28, 2015)

You do see (red now) hair in front of yer eyes but I somehow look past it.
Idk, used to it lol

Vol 40 bleach, check every 10 mins after half an hour orso and use Manic Panic Amplified for the dye, it does fade fast (blue is the fastest fading colour, which is a pity but eh)
Or you could do Turquoise, it'll fade to a coppergreenish after a while, whilst still retaining a blue hue.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 29, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Do you have a blue border when you look forward?
> 
> I can't dye my hair right now. It's expensive and I got a really negative reaction for going red last time  don't rly have pics from then but it's almost been a year since then. Also fuck virgin black hair. Makes everything harder to dye
> 
> ...


You weren't to far from me LMAO.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You weren't to far from me LMAO.


Did you guys meet after the game? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## 2Hack (Sep 29, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Did you guys meat after the game? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



Ftfy

And no. Waz busy basking in the glory of his highness the perfect Zlatan Ibrahimovic.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Wearing the GBAtemp t-shirt!
> 
> *modsnip*



Dang it, I still need to get mine ><


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 2, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Dang it, I still need to get mine ><


You can still order them?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> You can still order them?



I don't know, I don't think I'll be able to get one


----------



## Pagio94 (Oct 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Wearing the GBAtemp t-shirt!
> 
> *snip snap*


0/10 no green T-shirt

Seriously though, I wish I had money. II really wanted to get a tee or a hoodie myself too


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 7, 2015)

Less talking people, more pics of your sexy selves <З



Spoiler: yay sharkbites~


----------



## Pagio94 (Oct 8, 2015)

Wrong thread?

Anyway here's me


----------



## Mr. Prince (Oct 8, 2015)

Damn tempers, you sexy.


----------



## VashTS (Oct 20, 2015)

There is a legend about a hero of time. This is but one of those legends...

I'm terrible at making costumes...lol look more like a surgeon than our hero of time.



Spoiler











https://goo.gl/photos/b1J5GsWJVFNiLxGNA


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 20, 2015)

Keep getting skinnier


Spoiler: emo faggot


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 20, 2015)

Sorry for deleting, it was not my best shot.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 20, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> While people posted a pic, then, here I am.
> 
> I know it's not looking too good, taken in the last minutes.
> 
> View attachment 27492


Nice beard, little boy ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Selim873 (Oct 26, 2015)

a


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 26, 2015)

It was not my best shot, sorry for deleting.


----------



## Selim873 (Oct 26, 2015)

a


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Pagio94 (Oct 28, 2015)

This is now a beard thread


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 28, 2015)

Facial hair is eew.
I look like shit, feel like shit.
Yay depression~



Spoiler: yuck face


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 29, 2015)

Pagio94 said:


> This is now a beard thread



Beer thread? Oh, you said *beard* thread.



Spoiler: 'Sup bitches.











Edit - Full disclosure, beard thread or beer thread I'd be okay with both.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 29, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Beer thread? Oh, you said *beard* thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are there any staff members without a beard, excluding Chary?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 29, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Are there any staff members without a beard, excluding Chary?



@Bortz is beard-free. I think that's it.


----------



## Chary (Oct 29, 2015)

I place bets on @chavosaur not having one.


----------



## Minox (Oct 29, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> @Bortz is beard-free. I think that's it.


I don't even come close to qualifying for a beard:


Spoiler



View attachment 28432


----------



## Selim873 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'll update sometime between 6 months to a year when I will also have a manbun, but for now, I'll have to enjoy some blue moon since this apparently a beer Thread as well. 
EDIT: Jk, I'll make a separate beer Thread to keep this from derailing.


----------



## jDSX (Oct 29, 2015)

Warning: the neckbeard within! Now with crappy blur looking cam



Spoiler: Whatchu lookin at son


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't usually have a beard, for the record. The most is just when I don't shave for a few days.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I almost forgot that I have glasses.
> 
> *modsnip*


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Here, a pic of me from october 2013. I look so young.
> 
> View attachment 28570


Damn, only 2 years but the difference is huge


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 30, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> Damn, only 2 years but the difference is huge


I know right?


----------



## vayanui8 (Oct 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I know right?


If you hadn't said it was from 2013 I would've thought it was at least 5 years old


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 30, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> If you hadn't said it was from 2013 I would've thought it was at least 5 years old


5 years ago I looked like a 12 years old kid. I actually was 15.


----------



## Selim873 (Oct 30, 2015)

I shaved my head back in 2012.   Sorry about the image quality, and I obviously blurred the faces of my family members on here.  Will I shave it again?  Who knows.  Depends if I start balding or not.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 30, 2015)

Chary said:


> I place bets on @chavosaur not having one.


That's because you sneak into my room and shave it every night


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Jao Chu (Oct 30, 2015)

Me at an outdoor restaurant somewhere in Thailand, wearing a grin that only the taste of genuine, inexpensive and authentic Thai cuisine can provide......


Spoiler









EDIT: Plot twist! You guys thought i was asian, didn't you???


----------



## VashTS (Oct 30, 2015)

http://imgur.com/gallery/eBdgDgN/new


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 31, 2015)

Wait, wait.

*WHEN DID YOU BECOME ME?!!*



Spoiler











Edit - I guess my hair isn't as long as it used to be (your length), and my beard is less trimmed back than it used to be (again, about how yours is). The sentiment remains though, I used to kind of look a lot like you IMO.  Here's an old pic (by old I mean probably 3 years ago. Better times, too.  ) https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t31.0-8/330934_10150449749522265_1296529871_o.jpg


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 31, 2015)

This is the oldest pic of me on my Facebook.  2009.  6 years ago.  Holy damn have I changed.

https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=b02cb488634f672f4e3e5d1ebf6982aa&oe=56B150FA


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 31, 2015)

Your expression reminded me of the Safety Not Guaranteed guy.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2015)

Deleted, sorry.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 6, 2015)

Me and gf~

Bonus pic of lewd chest groping


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 8, 2015)

Me n bf~
Happily together <З


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 10, 2015)

Spending the day with the Bae


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2015)

i literally just took this for my twitter header
Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/tomatohentai/status/664162203713474560


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 16, 2015)

ayy



Spoiler: lmao


----------



## 2Hack (Nov 16, 2015)

Totally not a narcissist. We gotta wear cowboy hats and jeans at work for another two weeks lol. 


Spoiler: ohh hes soooo cuuute



http://i.imgur.com/zZKF2a5.jpg



:Wubarrooo:


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 16, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Totally not a narcissist. We gotta wear cowboy hats and jeans at work for another two weeks lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ohh hes soooo cuuute
> ...


Oh Tim Horton's steak promotion 
People at the Timmy's near my house do too


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 16, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Oh Tim Horton's steak promotion
> People at the Timmy's near my house do too


I was just at Timmies and the manager comes up to me and is like "Howdy partner, what can I get ya?" He tried so hard that it was hilarious  

BTW, Looking GOOD, 2Slack!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 18, 2015)

Spoiler










Yay pink/blue hair.
Had to take one angelbite out as it got irritated quite a lot.
No trex bites yet, December I'll get them.


----------



## ihaveahax (Nov 18, 2015)

I remember saying I'd never do this (cough @The Real Jdbye cough) a while back. I didn't want to show myself to really anyone.

well, look where we are now. I need a haircut as well, making it an extra special time too. so without further ado...

there is a spoiler inside the spoiler. this is here because VinsCool actually missed it. 


Spoiler: ihaveamac



SURPRISE! I just felt like doing this as a joke. if you want a real picture, looky here.



Spoiler: actually ihaveamac



this is me. holding a New 3DS. click for a larger one. 









the biggest thing holding me back was...well, you might know already.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 18, 2015)

Is this really the uniform at Provigo? LOL Here it's so different! We have Loblaws / Canadian Superstore here (Provigo based) and all what people wear here is yellow tops, beige pants and the tag; from the lsat time I went to loblaws; you guys are so simpler


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Is this really the uniform at Provigo? LOL Here it's so different! We have Loblaws / Canadian Superstore here (Provigo based) and all what people wear here is yellow tops, beige pants and the tag; from the lsat time I went to loblaws; you guys are so simpler


It's a promotion shirt for President's Choice products though. The actual shirt is White with a Grocery Bag


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 18, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Is this really the uniform at Provigo? LOL Here it's so different! We have Loblaws / Canadian Superstore here (Provigo based) and all what people wear here is yellow tops, beige pants and the tag; from the lsat time I went to loblaws; you guys are so simpler


I'm still looking into the store that he works at


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 18, 2015)

Me and my girl. I look like this while I sleep.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 18, 2015)

I have to check now for the cheapest airfare to Quebec.


----------



## Nyannurs (Nov 18, 2015)

felt uneasy with posting my entire face so i guess this will do


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 18, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I remember saying I'd never do this (cough @The Real Jdbye cough) a while back. I didn't want to show myself to really anyone.
> 
> well, look where we are now. I need a haircut as well, making it an extra special time too. so without further ado...
> 
> ...


You look like 



Spoiler: Rick Astley


----------



## Nyannurs (Nov 18, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> You look like
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rick Astley


OMG YES @ihaveamac


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 18, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I have to check now for the cheapest airfare to Quebec.


If buying the most expensive ticket was the only option; I'd take it


----------



## ihaveahax (Nov 18, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> You look like
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rick Astley


I'm not going to sing Never Gonna Give You Up for you, just in case you were hoping. sorry. :>


----------



## Jayro (Nov 18, 2015)

Jayro Jones
 
PC enthusiast and repair specialist.
Photoshop artist.
Medicat DVD developer.

32 years old, loves pizza, video games, builds and collects Lego sets, just all-around an easy-going and friendly guy.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 18, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> I'm not going to sing Never Gonna Give You Up for you, just in case you were hoping. sorry. :>


Some people tell me that I look like Eminem >_<


----------



## ihaveahax (Nov 18, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Some people tell me that I look like Eminem >_<


where's your image?


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 18, 2015)

ihaveamac said:


> where's your image?


A few pages back.


----------



## LittleFlame (Nov 18, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Some people tell me that I look like Eminem >_<


tell them eminem looks like YOU!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

 And i only slightly look like a serial killer just taken in the school cafeteria...
i miss my long hair why did i do this


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 18, 2015)

Jayro said:


> PC enthusiast


----------



## Jayro (Nov 18, 2015)

Margen67 said:


>


----------



## Chary (Nov 18, 2015)

Ah, this thread. When was the last time I posted a picture? 3 years ago? Time to remedy that! (And it's taken with the same potato quality 2012 camera as well! Huzzah!)


----------



## signz (Nov 18, 2015)

SignZ said:


> Wow, what's with all those damn "OH YOU SO CUTE ~o ~o ~o (in case you didn't know, ~o is a sperm)" shitposts? Stop scaring the normal tempers away.
> Anyway, here's a pic nobody can find cute (unless something's seriously wrong with them).
> View attachment 3710


So, 2 years later. What changed?


Spoiler








Just kiddin, looks like you kids learned to behave.


Spoiler








And I... Need to stop looking like on drugs I think..


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 19, 2015)

Spoiler: Speaking of haircuts, I got a haircut :D


----------



## 2Hack (Nov 19, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: Speaking of haircuts, I got a haircut :D
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 29985


BLEACH THAT SHIT MAN. PUT ON MUSCLE. LEARN TO RAP.

GET BITCHES.

 EVERY. SINGLE. ONE. OF. THEM. WILL. WANT. TO. BE. ON. YOU.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 19, 2015)

2Hack said:


> BLEACH THAT SHIT MAN. PUT ON MUSCLE. LEARN TO RAP.
> 
> GET BITCHES.
> 
> EVERY. SINGLE. ONE. OF. THEM. WILL. WANT. TO. BE. ON. YOU.


My sides


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 24, 2015)

It's been forever since anyone's ever seen me, so here's a picture of me


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's been forever since anyone's ever seen me, so here's a picture of me
> View attachment 30326


Looking really good!


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 26, 2015)

View attachment 30410


----------



## Nyannurs (Nov 26, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 30410


WHAT HTE FUC


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 26, 2015)

Author said:


> WHAT HTE FUC


What? ._.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 26, 2015)

This was me in my 2007 basicness... Probably the oldest picture I have of myself, besides my 2005 Napoleon Dynamite cosplay that I can't seem to find.


----------



## 2Hack (Nov 26, 2015)

Jayro said:


> This was me in my 2007 basicness... Probably the oldest picture I have of myself, besides my 2005 Napoleon Dynamite cosplay that I can't seem to find.
> 
> View attachment 30411


Nice phone  basically sums up your s description of the picture lol


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 26, 2015)

Lemme crop out me sexy body first.


Spoiler: ugly homo emo scenekid












Me hair is white pinkish and blue c:


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 3, 2015)

I think it's time for another dun dun dun
home pic  



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

I will try to post a picture of my face ＳＯＯＮ™.
Probably some time around Christmas.


----------



## Langin (Dec 3, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> I think it's time for another dun dun dun
> home pic
> 
> 
> ...



You really look like your brother ;A;


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 3, 2015)

Langin said:


> You really look like your brother ;A;


who're you? ;A;


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 3, 2015)

I found a "gameboy monochrome" filter for an android camera a while back. I thought the pic looked kinda cool


----------



## pasc (Dec 3, 2015)

Soooo...
You turned this into Fakebook while I was away...
Hrmph


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 3, 2015)

Veho said:


> I have a great picture I so desperately want to post, but I have no way of getting it from the memory card to any of the computers in my general vicinity... I guess you'll be spared my visage... for now...


I know them feels.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LittleFlame said:


> I think it's time for another dun dun dun
> home pic
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen a picture of you before... Hmm. Why haven't you sent me a picture before.? XD


----------



## Langin (Dec 3, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> who're you? ;A;



Thats a secret! Ask your brother, he might tell. o3o; Chary also knows ;A;


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 3, 2015)

Langin said:


> Thats a secret! Ask your brother, he might tell. o3o; Chary also knows ;A;


i don't wanna get up
i'll just ask Char

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Langin said:


> Thats a secret! Ask your brother, he might tell. o3o; Chary also knows ;A;


wait K-pop lover, dutch
Alex?


----------



## Langin (Dec 5, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> i don't wanna get up
> i'll just ask Char
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 8, 2015)

Spoiler: disgusting emo faggots, don't click











Me n me bf c:


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Dec 9, 2015)

I HATE GAY PEOPLE!!!!! ROAR ROAR ROAR ROAR, oh did I mention I'm in a relationship with another guy? .

You make a cute couple


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 9, 2015)

It's a strange idea. But, it's their lives. Lol they look cute together as you said. ^


----------



## mgrev (Dec 9, 2015)

i'll probably post some shit near christmas


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 19, 2015)

@VinsCool


----------



## c4p0 (Dec 19, 2015)

Just a basic guy doing basic things .


----------



## Pagio94 (Dec 19, 2015)

This was me yesterday and this is me now


----------



## Dayfid (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 19, 2015)

Dayfid said:


>


why is there a black bar at that dude's belt area O_O


----------



## Dayfid (Dec 19, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> why is there a black bar at that dude's belt area O_O



I'll never tell.  (Just kidding, his shirt was lifted up a bit and I figured I'd just censor it because why not? Haha)


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 19, 2015)

Dayfid said:


> I'll never tell.  (Just kidding, his shirt was lifted up a bit and I figured I'd just censor it because why not? Haha)


thank god O_O
also you look like somebody i went to rehab with he was my roomie


----------



## nxwing (Dec 19, 2015)

Here's a recent picture of me with Anakin's lightsaber


Spoiler


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 19, 2015)

Last night I celebrated my birthday with friends, my 21st. 

Needless to say I got a little inebriated and did some dumb things. 

This was recorded in the midst of my dumb things.


----------



## Pagio94 (Dec 19, 2015)

Under Christmas I usuallly post on facebook a pic of mine with my guitar labelled Pagio natale chitarrista, which means Guitar Santa Pagio. It's one of my traditions


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Dec 19, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Last night I celebrated my birthday with friends, my 21st.
> 
> Needless to say I got a little inebriated and did some dumb things.
> 
> This was recorded in the midst of my dumb things.



Happy birthday!


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 19, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Happy birthday!


Worst part is I MISSED DRUNK CHAVO ;A;


----------



## Dayfid (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Dayfid (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 29, 2015)

My current image has kinda gone into the shitter. So, here's a picture of me when I was 8.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 6, 2016)

Spoiler: ugly faggot











Freezing rain and cold, like usual ;w;


----------



## m_babble (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Jan 6, 2016)

m_babble said:


> *snip*



You look like someone from a mens deoderant commercial.
Nice beard!



Spoiler: SceneTemp™


----------



## m_babble (Jan 6, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> You look like someone from a mens deoderant commercial.
> Nice beard!



Thanks. You've found out my moonlighting gig!


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Jan 6, 2016)

Everyone's older than me. And of opposite gender. I thought there were more girls? Lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 6, 2016)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Everyone's older than me. And of opposite gender. I thought there were more girls? Lol


We're the same age!


----------



## VashTS (Jan 6, 2016)

nope gbatemp is a sausage fest

me and the old lady last night


Spoiler



https://goo.gl/photos/cNhNSMZprpd85Hrg9


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 6, 2016)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Everyone's older than me. And of opposite gender. I thought there were more girls? Lol





Spoiler: girlyboi











I'm a girlyboy so I fit in both catagories c:


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Jan 6, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: girlyboi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still older than me. I'm like a baby compared to people here. I still like the temp community.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 12, 2016)

Me not too long ago with the best gaem evar


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 15, 2016)

Spoiler: shocking twist


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 15, 2016)

Deleted, sorry.


----------



## VashTS (Jan 15, 2016)

MFW i saw @DinohScene shocking twist!



Spoiler











bonus! me with a goat


Spoiler


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 15, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: shocking twist



Waifu material


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 15, 2016)

It me


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 16, 2016)

I figured that I would do this again for my 2,000th post. 

I thought I would do something at least a little special for it. I'm wearing a Portal 2 hoodie that says "TEST CANDIDATE" on the back (this one?). I'm also holding up my 3DS because, you know, that's all I kind of do recently. I also brushed my hair a bit for once 


Spoiler








the monitor behind me is the Wii U, not a desk I use a computer on.


I feel so special


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 16, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> N3DS, O3DS XL, 2DS. <3
> 
> View attachment 35609


I see your three system and I raise you four. this image was so hard to take because of the stack slipping sometimes.


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> I see your three system and I raise you four. this image was so hard to take because of the stack slipping sometimes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I will now buy 2 more O3DSs for £99.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 16, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> I will now buy 2 more O3DSs for £99.


I could easily buy a refurbished 2DS for about $60 if I wanted. or maybe a standard size for cheaper. 10.4 ain't out yet

hell I just asked for a new 2DS for christmas, because my parents actually knew I wanted it for hacking  (and also there was nothing else to get and they wanted to actually give me something I could hold)


----------



## Nyannurs (Jan 16, 2016)

Spoiler













idc if u can see my eyes
sign me the fuck up

edit: the picture is so huge wtf


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 19, 2016)

Spoiler: Fits my avy


----------



## Minox (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## vayanui8 (Jan 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> *modsnip*


Not Indian enough


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> Not Indian enough


Only a bit native lmao.


----------



## sl0ps (Jan 25, 2016)

Should I post a picture of me... on the internet? Sure why not.


Spoiler










Excuse the hair, I've been rolling around in bed most of the day! .3.

This isn't one of my better photos, meaning it's perfect for the internet!


----------



## Lucar (Jan 25, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> I see your three system and I raise you four. this image was so hard to take because of the stack slipping sometimes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You raise 4, so I give you 5.



Spoiler









Yes, the pile was unstable. Also sorry for shit lighting and quality, the fluorescent you see above doesn't work terribly often.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 25, 2016)

Lucar said:


> You raise 4, so I give you 5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey that's only three 3DS systems, not four like I was holding.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't usually post up current images. But, this was taken yesterday.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 2, 2016)

Spoiler: rainboy~


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 10, 2016)

Look at this mysterious sexy young lad.



Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 10, 2016)

Spoiler: me n bf~


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 10, 2016)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Everyone's older than me. And of opposite gender. I thought there were more girls? Lol


im probably not more than a year older than u


i dont have any current photos so lets go to facebook (Ive only taken around 5 pictures of myself my entire life, besides video)
heres me like a year ago when i had to dress up nice for some shit


Spoiler






Spoiler


----------



## Lucar (Feb 10, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> im probably not more than a year older than u
> 
> 
> i dont have any current photos so lets go to facebook (Ive only taken around 5 pictures of myself my entire life, besides video)
> ...



Nice Middle Finger ya got ther'.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 10, 2016)

Lucar said:


> Nice Middle Finger ya got ther'.


ty vm


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 16, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> im probably not more than a year older than u
> 
> 
> i dont have any current photos so lets go to facebook (Ive only taken around 5 pictures of myself my entire life, besides video)
> ...


you look exactly like what i thought you looked like.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 16, 2016)

Deleted, sorry.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Feb 16, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> *modsnip*


----------



## Lucar (Feb 16, 2016)

delet


----------



## apollos (Feb 16, 2016)

yeet


----------



## XDel (Feb 16, 2016)

Is this a dating site now?

OK, well here we go, I like hiking, long walks on the beach, flowers, and chocolates.

I do not like men, bear traps, or environments lacking oxygen.


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 18, 2016)

Spoiler: Fly guy


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 21, 2016)

Spoiler: submissive emo slut


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 21, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: submissive emo slut


Something about that shirt..


Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 21, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Something about that shirt..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Is it your tattoo?


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Is it your tattoo?


i think i have one for every situation


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 21, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Something about that shirt..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



OMFG!


Spoiler: we got the same tho mines coloured.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> *modsnip*
> @DinohScene


Those paws and ears...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 21, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Those paws and ears...


I know right. Thanks to DinohScene for the Ebay link


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 21, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> OMFG!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: we got the same tho mines coloured.


Thats awesome. ive been planning on getting mine colored for a while but i have some other work to get done first. same tattoo. thats hilarious.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 21, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Thats awesome. ive been planning on getting mine colored for a while but i have some other work to get done first. same tattoo. thats hilarious.



I'm going to get a pikachu tatt on April the 2nd, It's going to incorporate "Hero" in it for a friend of mine who I saved from suicide once.
I'd say colour it in, looks waaay better that way


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 21, 2016)

Every one looks WAY better then me


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 21, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'm going to get a pikachu tatt on April the 2nd, It's going to incorporate "Hero" in it for a friend of mine who I saved from suicide once.
> I'd say colour it in, looks waaay better that way


Tattoos are better when they have meaning. I have to get my baleful strix done first, was my last avatar, then I'm getting some of my others including gir touched up. It going to be a full back piece so it will take some time. So out of curiosity where is yours? Mine is on the outer left calf.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 21, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Tattoos are better when they have meaning. I have to get my baleful strix done first, was my last avatar, then I'm getting some of my others including gir touched up. It going to be a full back piece so it will take some time. So out of curiosity where is yours? Mine is on the outer left calf.



Got mine on me left underarm.
Pikachu is also going to be there c:

Seeing I don't want to turn this into a chatterbox...
Here's an oldie pic of me n me bf n a friend of us c:


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 21, 2016)

I could post a picture of when I was 12 but I refuse to take one of me know. I don't like stalkers.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 21, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I could post a picture of when I was 12 but I refuse to take one of me know. I don't like stalkers.


Then post a recent one, lol


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Then post a recent one, lol


If by recent you mean 4 years ago then ok


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Welp, might as well post myself now. 


Spoiler: pls no bully





 
I can't smile for shit


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 21, 2016)

Well. Here's the mystical pervert known as BurningDesire


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 21, 2016)

Looks like this post was snipped, Sorry about that 2 day


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 21, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you need more spoilers m8


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 21, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you please not do that.
It's extremely annoying.


----------



## ihaveahax (Feb 25, 2016)

Spoiler: haircut


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 25, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> Spoiler: haircut


Damn dude. Looking swag.


----------



## ihaveahax (Feb 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Damn dude. Looking swag.


I took this picture right after coming home getting a haircut, so my hair is kind of annoying if you get what I mean

by the way, totally random older picture to shame myself just because.


Spoiler: lucario


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 25, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> I took this picture right after coming home getting a haircut, so my hair is kind of annoying if you get what I mean
> 
> by the way, totally random older picture to shame myself just because.
> 
> ...


I have no older pictures of my self on my phone lol so I sadly can't shame my self. That lucario looks very happy though!


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Feb 25, 2016)

bumbiddy boo
nvm

like 2 years ago


----------



## ramshew (Feb 27, 2016)

here is me !


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 27, 2016)

ramshew said:


> here is me !


 Your image isnt working


----------



## Tzuba (Feb 27, 2016)

Well I had this as my profile pic for a while, but here I am.


----------



## ramshew (Feb 27, 2016)

Tzuba said:


> Well I had this as my profile pic for a while, but here I am.


Smexy <3


----------



## Tzuba (Feb 27, 2016)

ramshew said:


> Smexy <3


Lol well thanks


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 1, 2016)

Spoiler: Sleep deprivation is fun


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 1, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: Sleep deprivation is fun
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 40807


Hello little boi


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: Sleep deprivation is fun
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 40807


You haven't even reached the level of purple under your eyes that I have lol


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 3, 2016)

The Pokemon Master is here.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Mar 3, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: Sleep deprivation is fun
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 40807


Hey there little boy. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I consider longer hair now.
> 
> Yay or nay?
> 
> ...





Spoiler: I like it


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: I like it


my first thought when I saw your gif:


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> my first thought when I saw your gif:


I was trying to mimic this lol


----------



## Dayfid (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## plasma (Mar 8, 2016)

So this is me lmao


Spoiler: Look at if you dare.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 9, 2016)

Plasma Shadow said:


> So this is me lmao
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Look at if you dare.


File is private :/


----------



## plasma (Mar 9, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> File is private :/


That fixed?


----------



## Exavold (Mar 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I consider longer hair now.
> 
> Yay or nay?
> 
> ...


Yay , definitly. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkFlare69 said:


> im probably not more than a year older than u
> 
> 
> i dont have any current photos so lets go to facebook (Ive only taken around 5 pictures of myself my entire life, besides video)
> ...


So edgy.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Exavold (Mar 23, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 43247


What are you hiding behind this mask ? :^)


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey @VinsCool, grow your hair shoulder length and let me make an awesome hxc cut from it ;D



Spoiler: mandatory "omg I'm so Scene but to lazy as I just woke up" pic


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Hey @VinsCool, grow your hair shoulder length and let me make an awesome hxc cut from it ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mandatory "omg I'm so Scene but to lazy as I just woke up" pic


I plan to let my hair grow actually.


----------



## mgrev (Mar 24, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 43247


gimme dat mask


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 24, 2016)

VINNY MAH SAVIOUR <З

Now I got a valid excuse to bump this thread again with a lovely pic c:

And ofcourse mgrev had to ruin it again.
Switch back to your old avvy, it far better.

Anyway, pls don't click, it's disgusting, it's unnatural, god hates fags etc etc.


Spoiler: eeeeww homos


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 24, 2016)

Something extremely rare, not only a picture of me, but of my boyfriends as well!
It's not the most recent, but that's k. This one was taken at Michael's mom's wedding back in October.
Josh on the left, Michael in the middle, and myself on the far right.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 24, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> *snip*



Wait wait wait wait wait.
That is soooooo not you in that picture.

Damn gurl you changed sooo much since I last saw chu <З


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 24, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> VINNY MAH SAVIOUR <З
> 
> Now I got a valid excuse to bump this thread again with a lovely pic c:
> 
> ...


Ya know, dinoh? You and your bf look like the same guy.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 24, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Wait wait wait wait wait.
> That is soooooo not you in that picture.
> 
> Damn gurl you changed sooo much since I last saw chu <З


Is it the tits? I don't think I had tits in my last pictures?


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 24, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Ya know, dinoh? You and your bf look like the same guy.



Shhhhhhh!
I'm a secret cloning experiment that the KGB did back in '91.
Unfortunately, shit backfired when they discovered I liked having things shoved up in me bum and they considered the experiment a failure.
The backup copy of me was also set free into the wild.
That's why we're so similar 



Spoiler













Even with blue hair we're different tho ;p



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Is it the tits? I don't think I had tits in my last pictures?



Don't think is that, could be but eh.
Amazing gurl, super fab~


----------



## brickmii82 (Mar 24, 2016)

Fuck it. Was debating internally about posting a pic here, but WTH.


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 24, 2016)

brickmii82 said:


> View attachment 43397 Fuck it. Was debating internally about posting a pic here, but WTH.


You look like the kind of guy that kicks over sand castles.


----------



## EarlAB (Mar 24, 2016)

You are so fucking ugly. You're welcome.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> You are so fucking ugly. You're welcome.


Show yourself, instead of insulting random people. KTNXBYE


----------



## brickmii82 (Mar 24, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> You look like the kind of guy that kicks over sand castles.


That cracked me up!! Nah, I'd rather build on it more. Drawbridge, catapults, jousting field. Yeah...


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 24, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> You are so fucking ugly. You're welcome.


Are you jelly?


----------



## EarlAB (Mar 24, 2016)

-deleted because facial recognition software has evolved-


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 25, 2016)

Spoiler: Sleepy



View attachment 43498


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: Sleepy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 43498


I... think I have the same t-shirt.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 26, 2016)

Should I post an image of myself? I can only guess you'll make it into an image macro about me...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Should I post an image of myself? I can only guess you'll make it into an image macro about me...


Do it!
Apparently we share the same age anyway.


----------



## nxwing (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 30, 2016)

"Look at me. I'm the captain now"


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 30, 2016)

Bortz <3
Oh, and my picture can be found on the internet at http://pokeacer.tk/%030


----------



## Flame (Mar 30, 2016)

Bortz said:


> "Look at me. I'm the captain now"
> View attachment 44055



wow man you've lost bit of weight. good on you.


----------



## daxtsu (Mar 30, 2016)

Bortz said:


> "Look at me. I'm the captain now"



The man behind the mask.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 31, 2016)

Flame said:


> wow man you've lost bit of weight. good on you.


Thanks, I've been working really hard at that. Even though I'm not all that overweight, but I am really trying to shed the pounds. Thanks for noticing <3


----------



## Flame (Mar 31, 2016)

Bortz said:


> Thanks, I've been working really hard at that. Even though I'm not all that overweight, but I am really trying to shed the pounds. Thanks for noticing <3



healthy mod is a happy mod.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 1, 2016)

Bortz said:


> "Look at me. I'm the captain now"



I want to be your lil first mate


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 1, 2016)

I'll be @Cammygirl192's mate...if she doesn't mind...


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 4, 2016)

Reminds me of ihaveamac


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 4, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 44564
> Reminds me of ihaveamac


*CHERRY PIE GETTIN' PUSSY 2 NITE*


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 4, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> *CHERRY PIE GETTIN' PUSSY 2 NITE*


I moved on from your mom's.


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 4, 2016)

PUSSYFIGHT IN HERE 2DAY?!?!?!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 4, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I moved on from your mom's.


hooray i can reuse this


 
I JUST GOT *ROASTED*


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 4, 2016)

Bortz said:


> "Look at me. I'm the captain now"
> View attachment 44055





VinsCool said:


> Classy
> 
> *modsnip*


Some classy mofos here


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 4, 2016)

.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mistie (Apr 5, 2016)

Nya~


----------



## Games&Stuff (Apr 7, 2016)

Mistie said:


> EDIT: Picture gone. Get rekt. You missed it too bad.


Was it so bad? :^]


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 7, 2016)

Mistie said:


> EDIT: Picture gone. Get rekt. You missed it too bad.


Luckily, I saved it for educational purposes hehe jk


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 7, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2016)

You still will show - Google Images doesnt care about spoiler HTML tags, it looks for <img>


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 7, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> You still will show - Google Images doesnt care about spoiler HTML tags, it looks for <img>


well shit lol


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 8, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


>


Haha thanks


----------



## mgrev (Apr 10, 2016)

rip social life.


Spoiler: pls don't open


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2016)

mgrev said:


> rip social life.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pls don't open
> ...


You look pretty handsome. With a face like this, you could have tons of friends where I live. Girls like cutefaces too.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> You look pretty handsome. With a face like this, you could have tons of friends where I live. Girls like cutefaces too.


thanks.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

mgrev said:


> rip social life.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pls don't open
> ...


Hey there, big boi ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2016)

mgrev said:


> rip social life.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pls don't open
> ...


Why is EVERYONE on GBATemp hotter than me 
RIP my self-esteem


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> Why is EVERYONE on GBATemp hotter than me
> RIP my self-esteem


VinsCool and ihaveamac are the smexist hands down.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 10, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> VinsCool and ihaveamac are the smexist hands down.


:'(


----------



## nxwing (Apr 10, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> :'(


We haven't seen you yet


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2016)

Welp, I'm going through Google Photos - time to pick the least-embrassasing and least-awkward selfie.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 10, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> :'(


but you are smexy 2!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

yes we have


nxwing said:


> We haven't seen you yet


----------



## nxwing (Apr 10, 2016)

mgrev said:


> but you are smexy 2!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> yes we have


What page


----------



## mgrev (Apr 10, 2016)

nxwing said:


> What page


can't remember. just a couple back


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2016)

We're having school picture day soon so maybe then I can finally post a picture of myself.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 10, 2016)

nxwing said:


> We haven't seen you yet


um yes we have 2 day http://gbatemp.net/threads/temper-pics-post-them-shits-up-son.47664/page-323#post-6098647 and http://gbatemp.net/threads/temper-pics-post-them-shits-up-son.47664/page-327#post-6240681 :^)


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 10, 2016)

mgrev said:


> rip social life.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pls don't open
> ...


u qt ;^)


----------



## mgrev (Apr 10, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> u qt ;^)


ty


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

Spoiler: I'd smash myself


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm glad I clicked on this thread, y'all cuties <3


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> I'm glad I clicked on this thread, y'all cuties <3


Are you a grill? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## nxwing (Apr 10, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Are you a grill? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Here we go again


----------



## mgrev (Apr 10, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Here we go again


lol


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Here we go again


What


----------



## nxwing (Apr 10, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> What


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

nxwing said:


>


What's so bad about that? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't see what's wrong with Cherry Pie trying to make special friends. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I don't see what's wrong with Cherry Pie trying to make special friends. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


The van likes all kinds of people ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## nxwing (Apr 10, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> What's so bad about that? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


You're van is gonna be full in no time if you continue this grill thiNg


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

nxwing said:


> You're van is gonna be full in no time if you continue this grill thiNg


What do you think Sam stands for? It stands for sexy attractive male.


----------



## daxtsu (Apr 10, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> What do you think Sam stands for? It stands for sexy attractive male.



Surface-to-Air Missile. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 10, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> What do you think Sam stands for? It stands for sexy attractive male.


Huh, I always thought it meant surface-to-air missile. I've been misunderstanding you this whole time.

fucking ninja @daxtsu


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> Surface-to-Air Missile. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)





ScarletKohaku said:


> Huh, I always thought it meant surface-to-air missile. I've been misunderstanding you this whole time.
> 
> fucking ninja @daxtsu


That's a lewd reference ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2016)

Spoiler: Don't open, I'm ugly






Spoiler: Don't open, I'm ugly






Spoiler: Don't open, I'm ugly






Spoiler: Don't open, I'm ugly


----------



## nxwing (Apr 10, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> Spoiler: Don't open, I'm ugly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not ugly, no one is.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2016)

Did you even look in the spoiler


----------



## nxwing (Apr 10, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> What do you think Sam stands for? It stands for sexy attractive male.


Sexually assaulted male

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PokeAcer said:


> Did you even look in the spoiler


Yes


----------



## k3rizz3k (Apr 10, 2016)

Meh..


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

Spoiler: I get that paper



View attachment 45117


----------



## Mistie (Apr 10, 2016)

None of y'all losers can beat my cuteness

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Sunlight makes my hair look terrible in this picture tsktsk

My hair is really dark brown. This blonde bullshit looks really bad...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: I get that paper
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 45117


Can I have some? /notsarcasm


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

Mistie said:


> None of y'all losers can beat my cuteness


Narcissistic much?


----------



## MsMidnight (Apr 10, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Narcissistic much?


Very


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Very


I'd like to see a picture of you ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 10, 2016)

Ah, yes, I remember this thread. I posted my pic back when I first joined the site, when I was thinner and not a fat fuck.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Ah, yes, I remember this thread. I posted my pic back when I first joined the site, when I was thinner and not a fat fuck.


Time to search back for educational reasons hehe


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 10, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Time to search back for educational reasons hehe



Have fun with the 300+ pages! lmao



Mistie said:


> None of y'all losers can beat my cuteness
> 
> Sunlight makes my hair look terrible in this picture tsktsk
> 
> My hair is really dark brown. This blonde bullshit looks really bad...



SHINY. Needs chrome. You look pretty young.


----------



## MsMidnight (Apr 10, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'd like to see a picture of you ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Sorry m9 it'll blind u


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 10, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Sorry m9 it'll blind u



I'll just imagine that you look like your avatar. Mmmm.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Apr 10, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Have fun with the 300+ pages! lmao
> 
> 
> 
> SHINY. Needs chrome. You look pretty young.


Yay search bar
https://gbatemp.net/threads/temper-pics-post-them-shits-up-son.47664/page-202#post-3093730


----------



## Mistie (Apr 10, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Sorry m9 it'll blind u


Can't be as bad as the last picture I posted.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 10, 2016)

Games&Stuff said:


> Yay search bar
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/temper-pics-post-them-shits-up-son.47664/page-202#post-3093730



Huh. Doesn't load for me.


----------



## Mistie (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 10, 2016)

Adorable. Oh, how I'd love to move to Canada right now.


----------



## fixx1983 (Apr 10, 2016)

Funny day in Rome


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2016)

..What are you doing in the picture


----------



## fixx1983 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm smoking and doing a "Not so male" pose for show the bag we give as present to my gf mother 

Inviato dal mio LG-H955 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2016)

Best. Pose. EVAAAAA /funnysarcasm
But eww, smoking.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## MsMidnight (Apr 10, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 45230


Would bang if I wasn't lesbian tbh


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 10, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Would bang if I wasn't lesbian tbh


But he's 5 years younger than you, that's a little creepy 2 day :^O


----------



## MsMidnight (Apr 10, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> But he's 5 years younger than you, that's a little creepy 2 day :^O


I know bb ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Would bang if I wasn't lesbian tbh


I don't know what you look like


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2016)

Eh, what the hell, why not?



Spoiler: Dun Dun Duuun


----------



## MsMidnight (Apr 10, 2016)

Here's a preview bbs


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Here's a preview bbs


That doesn't prove anything


----------



## MsMidnight (Apr 10, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> That doesn't prove anything


Gotta pay for the full package bb


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Gotta pay for the full package bb


I'm poor as fuck.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2016)

xD WTF


----------



## MsMidnight (Apr 10, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm poor as fuck.


You get what you get then ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 10, 2016)

People please.
Mods have said this a gazillion times before.

STOP FXCKING TURNING THIS INTO A FXCKING CHATTERBOX!
MORE PICS LESS BULLSHIT!

Obligatory pic of me~


Spoiler: faggot homo


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

View attachment 45236


DinohScene said:


> People please.
> Mods have said this a gazillion times before.
> 
> STOP FXCKING TURNING THIS INTO A FXCKING CHATTERBOX!
> ...


We can chatter, if we posts pics with it ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 10, 2016)

Me @ 16 in 1987. I was (still am) into bands like The Cure, Duran Duran, Flock of Seagulls, a-ha, etc,... was/am also a metal head. Synthpop, Goth, Death Metal, Doom Metal, 80's, Industrial, EBM, etc.


----------



## dEV MEn (Apr 10, 2016)

me


----------



## MsMidnight (Apr 10, 2016)

dEV MEn said:


> View attachment 45237
> me


What are you doing on gbatemp


----------



## dEV MEn (Apr 10, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> What are you doing on gbatemp


right now i am fapping to your avatar pic


----------



## MsMidnight (Apr 10, 2016)

dEV MEn said:


> right now i am fapping to your avatar pic


Well then .


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 10, 2016)

dEV MEn said:


> View attachment 45237
> me



Old pic is old.


----------



## Mistie (Apr 10, 2016)

dEV MEn said:


> right now i am fapping to your avatar pic


You should keep that dirty thing away.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

Mistie said:


> You should keep that dirty thing away.


View attachment 45257


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 10, 2016)

Snapchat is starting to creep me out.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Snapchat is starting to creep me out.


View attachment 45262


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 10, 2016)

Oh, boy, nightmare fuel.


----------



## MsMidnight (Apr 10, 2016)

Apparently my legs are breaking the internet like Kim kardashians fake ass


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 10, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Here's a preview bbs



Mmm, love a woman in knee-high socks. Nice legs.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Apparently my legs are breaking the internet like Kim kardashians fake ass


View attachment 45268


----------



## MsMidnight (Apr 10, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 45268


Because of that, no


----------



## Woodland (Apr 11, 2016)

Had a gorgeous day near the lakeside.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 11, 2016)

Woodland said:


> Had a gorgeous day near the lakeside.



British and cute. Hmmm.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 14, 2016)

View attachment 45618


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2016)

@Cherry Pie my self-esteem just went down to the seabed, you're so cute :3 <3


----------



## Jonna (Apr 14, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 45618


I want you to prank some people into believing you are Tyler Joseph of Twenty One Pilots.

You could pull it off.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 14, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> @Cherry Pie my self-esteem just went down to the seabed, you're so cute :3 <3





Jonna said:


> I want you to prank some people into believing you are Tyler Joseph of Twenty One Pilots.
> 
> You could pull it off.


I look more like Eminem in my opinion lmao


----------



## Jonna (Apr 14, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I look more like Eminem in my opinion lmao


Bring more of a bitter tough-guy face and that would totally work.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 15, 2016)

Mistie said:


> Nya~View attachment 45131


THE CUTENESS. IM DYING


----------



## zeldafan20081 (Apr 15, 2016)

Taken a few days ago. I surprisingly haven't aged since I was 16. I'm almost 24 now.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 15, 2016)

Mistie said:


> Nya~View attachment 45131



Me likey.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 16, 2016)

View attachment 45824


----------



## Pacheko17 (Apr 16, 2016)

Not a recent photo at all ( Winter clothing and on my old tiny room on my old house ) but I haven't been able to take a new photo recently, so hey, this one looks good doesn't it?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 16, 2016)

Pacheko17 said:


> Not a recent photo at all ( Winter clothing and on my old tiny room on my old house ) but I haven't been able to take a new photo recently, so hey, this one looks good doesn't it?


I rate 10/10


----------



## Pacheko17 (Apr 16, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I rate 10/10



Thank you sir


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 17, 2016)

View attachment 45992


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 17, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 45992



Welp, I'm not going to sleep tonight.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 17, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 45992


Dem edits bb


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 18, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Good morning guys.
> 
> View attachment 45775


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 18, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I wonder what Conor looks like


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 18, 2016)

Lovely day to be outside


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Apr 18, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> View attachment 46124
> Lovely day to be outside


Birds are singing... Flowers are blooming...


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 18, 2016)

Actually. Yes they are 


TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Birds are singing... Flowers are blooming...


----------



## Issac (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 18, 2016)

You kids are making me feel old.


----------



## Issac (Apr 18, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> You kids are making me feel old.


You're 4 years older than me  not that old.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 18, 2016)

Issac said:


> You're 4 years older than me  not that old.



Wait, what? You're 29?


----------



## Issac (Apr 18, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Wait, what? You're 29?


Oops, I meant 5 years older  I'm 28 turning 29 in December.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 18, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Lovely day to be outside


wait so there's people on this site who go outside!?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 18, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 18, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> wait so there's people on this site who go outside!?


How am I supposed to sell the meth that I cook?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 18, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I wonder what Conor looks like


you wont find out until you step into my van 

but seriously the mii is all your getting.


Bubsy Bobcat said:


> i found that minion hat again
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :^)
> ...


you look like the total opposite of your online personality.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 18, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> you look like the total opposite of your online personality.


i dunno if that's a good thing


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 18, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> you wont find out until you step into my van
> 
> but seriously the mii is all your getting.


Looks like I have to fap to that mii.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 18, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> i dunno if that's a good thing


its fine


----------



## Seriel (Apr 18, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> wait so there's people on this site who go outside!?


Welcome to my signature's hall of fame.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 19, 2016)

Like I said. I'm a gbatemp adict


Bubsy Bobcat said:


> wait so there's people on this site who go outside!?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Dayfid (Apr 19, 2016)

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 19, 2016)

I feel like a creep liking peoples pictures... unless its vinny, then its normal.


----------



## ihaveahax (Apr 19, 2016)

I wouldn't pass post 6666


Spoiler: cause why not


----------



## Razorzeto (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Luglige (Apr 19, 2016)

I will never reveal my identity!


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 20, 2016)

View attachment 46314


----------



## Luglige (Apr 20, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Creepy guy in his natural habitat.
> 
> *modsnip*


Love the walls


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Apr 22, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Gotta *pay* for the full package bb


thiiiink you're in the wrong thread for that..


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 22, 2016)

View attachment 46523


----------



## OctopusRift (Apr 22, 2016)

nxwing said:


> View attachment 46207


11/11


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 22, 2016)

14 years younger than me and sporting more facial hair. I feel sad.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 22, 2016)

View attachment 46626


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 22, 2016)

huehuehue. I'm not the only one.

Join my crusade tempers. Go on temp outside.



Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 46626


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2016)

View attachment 46639


----------



## nxwing (Apr 23, 2016)

Got a haircut and off to a formal party



 

Full body shots later

Stay classy


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 23, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## migles (Apr 23, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> I wouldn't pass post 6666
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cause why not
> ...


i want that shirt...
is there a version that says "unless you are a cute girl" or something?


----------



## Seriel (Apr 23, 2016)

migles said:


> i want that shirt...
> is there a version that says "unless you are a cute girl" or something?


I would buy that shirt if it existed <3


----------



## migles (Apr 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> *modsnip*


gbatemp shirt?


----------



## Touko White (Apr 23, 2016)

migles said:


> i want that shirt...
> is there a version that says "unless you are a cute girl" or something?


I'd wear that.


----------



## migles (Apr 23, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: I get that paper
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 45117


nice archer shirt


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 23, 2016)

migles said:


> gbatemp shirt?


Yah man


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2016)

View attachment 46731


----------



## migles (Apr 23, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Got a haircut and off to a formal party
> 
> View attachment 46658
> 
> ...


is that your prom picture? if it was not blury you had a very good picture for your book
are you still alive? cuz that woman on the left reminds me of one horror movie. not sure if mannequin with good wig or real person disguised as mannequin


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2016)

Spoiler: This will give you nightmares


----------



## nxwing (Apr 24, 2016)

migles said:


> is that your prom picture? if it was not blury you had a very good picture for your book
> are you still alive? cuz that woman on the left reminds me of one horror movie. not sure if mannequin with good wig or real person disguised as mannequin


Not really a prom picture but a piture before a friend's debut.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2016)

View attachment 46783


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 28, 2016)

got bit in the back of my head, face and hand by a dumb ugly no good bird. Was unprovoked. It just climbed my arm, got on my shoulder and bit me. 

Also tired af as usual. Look at those money bags under my eyes x.x


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 28, 2016)

2Hack said:


> -snip- got bit in the back of my head, face and hand by a dumb ugly no good bird. Was unprovoked. It just climbed my arm, got on my shoulder and bit me.
> 
> Also tired af as usual. Look at those money bags under my eyes x.x


Looking smexy as usual


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 28, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Looking smexy as usual


Luv u 2 bby


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't post pics of me often, not a selfie kind of dude, but when I do, it's with a vulpine  

This is from last year but I haven't changed much


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 28, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't post pics of me often, not a selfie kind of dude, but when I do, it's with a vulpine
> 
> This is from last year but I haven't changed much


Oh shit u exist again

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## daxtsu (Apr 28, 2016)

2Hack said:


> got bit in the back of my head, face and hand by a dumb ugly no good bird. Was unprovoked. It just climbed my arm, got on my shoulder and bit me.



I guess you could say it was fowl play. 

(Yes, you may cringe at my bad jokes.)


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 28, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> I guess you could say it was fowl play.
> 
> (Yes, you may cringe at my bad jokes.)



Did the play session with his pet bird go *afowl*?


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 28, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Did the play session with his pet bird go *afowl*?


Hardly a play session. I was ignoring it till it bit my face. Fucking cunt bird. Can't even think of a shitty pun to add cuz I'm still pissed at it. 

Also to keep relevant:


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 29, 2016)

View attachment 47349


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 30, 2016)

Spoiler: ugly homos, don't look pls


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: ugly homos, don't look pls


Sorry, I watched, and liked the pic


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: ugly homos, don't look pls


on this pic you two look damn near identical


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: ugly homos, don't look pls


 fuck the rules i looked


----------



## JustAKirby (May 2, 2016)

Hi.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 4, 2016)

I asked my friend to meme me harder. Bad idea. Am I kawaii Desu.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 4, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I asked my friend to meme me harder. Bad idea. Am I kawaii Desu.
> 
> View attachment 47973


Don't look at them Timom, I don't want you to be influenced by... OHGODNO TIMOMMM


----------



## BurningDesire (May 4, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Don't look at them Timom, I don't want you to be influenced by... OHGODNO TIMOMMM


Help me plz


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> View attachment 47974
> I asked my friend to meme me harder. Bad idea. Am I kawaii Desu.


Never again.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 4, 2016)

GotKrypto67 said:


> Never again.


If we do it will be our secret


----------



## RetroBitMig (May 5, 2016)

I had cold pizza a few minutes ago, and a Japanese quiz this morning. 


Spoiler: hello, darkness, my old friend


----------



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

Me:
I'm Dustin.
Age 19
Penisylvania, USA
My profile picture is of me but I'll add one.
I hack/mod (and enjoy long walks on the beach)
Earl Grey is bae
I'm weird. I'm gay  I like the Lion King/Howl's Moving Castle/Mirai Nikki. Any Chinese buffet, fam.


Spoiler



I might upload more later.


@DinohScene and his boyfriend will have to notice me eventually. ;D


----------



## BurningDesire (May 7, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Me:
> I'm Dustin.
> Age 19
> Penisylvania, USA
> ...


Nice dox bb


----------



## DinohScene (May 7, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> *snip*
> @DinohScene and his boyfriend will have to notice me eventually. ;D



Yer far far qter with longish hair indeed~


----------



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> *modsnip*


_Why didn't you fill the background with pink and make it *fucking transparent*, VinsCool?
-----------
@DinohScene has noticed my charming characteristics and now all that is left is for his boyfriend to notice me, too. Then comes world domination! >:3_


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> _Why didn't you fill the background with pink and make it *fucking transparent*, VinsCool?_


Beause it's not an avatar


----------



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Beause it's not an avatar


Hahahah xD <3 You know I only kid.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 7, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Me:
> I'm Dustin.
> Age 19
> Penisylvania, USA
> ...


cute as heck :^O


----------



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> cute as heck :^O


Thank you. <3
My profile picture is of me, too. 

_Some time has passed and no one has noticed Penisylvania. Jedi mind tricks are working._


----------



## DinohScene (May 7, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> cute as heck :^O



Sorry girl.
He's me n Thor's property now.
choo!



Spoiler: faggot











It an oldie when we where still at me bf his old home.


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Sorry girl.
> He's me n Thor's property now.
> choo!
> 
> ...


What do you think of my latest pic? My hair is slowly growing!


----------



## DinohScene (May 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> What do you think of my latest pic? My hair is slowly growing!



Sexy af~


----------



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> _*He's me n Thor's property now.*_
> choo!


WOAH, what?
Wait.
Yo.
What?
Uh....
Oh.
Okay.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 7, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Sorry girl.
> He's me n Thor's property now.
> choo!


B-But sharing is caring.  Q _ Q


----------



## Aether Lion (May 7, 2016)

Woah. Guys. Just a moment ago y'all didn't even know I existed. ;-;

OFF WITH THE BEARD. NO.


I am thoroughly impressed that a lot of time has passed and no one has recognized Penisylvania still. Jedi mind tricks are working better than anticipated.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 7, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> OFF WITH THE BEARD. NO.


wow r00d


----------



## Jonna (May 7, 2016)

Keep the beard.


----------



## Dorimori (May 8, 2016)

I'd post pics, but I'm younger than most of you lmao


----------



## DHall243 (May 9, 2016)

Ill finally post my ugly mug


----------



## Aether Lion (May 9, 2016)

DHall243 said:


> Ill finally post my ugly mugView attachment 48464


The only reason I hate this is because you took a picture while operating a moving vehicle. That is cancerous.
Although it's nice your t-shirt matches your profile picture...kinda.


----------



## DHall243 (May 9, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> The only reason I hate this is because you took a picture while operating a moving vehicle. That is cancerous.
> Although it's nice your t-shirt matches your profile picture...kinda.


Im about that life lol, If i knew nothing would be said Id link you to some of my Street racing videos on youtube.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 9, 2016)

DHall243 said:


> Im about that life lol, If i knew nothing would be said Id link you to some of my Street racing videos on youtube.


Anyways, nice pic. 

OOH NO GOD NO LINKING TO SOME CREATIVE CONTENT YOU MADE ON A PUBLIC FORUM THAT SHOULD BE USED TO HELP EXPRESS CREATIVITY? You monster!!! 
It's ridiculous that's against the rules _but I'm not questioning any moderator decisions_.


----------



## DHall243 (May 9, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Anyways, nice pic.
> 
> OOH NO GOD NO LINKING TO SOME CREATIVE CONTENT YOU MADE ON A PUBLIC FORUM THAT SHOULD BE USED TO HELP EXPRESS CREATIVITY? You monster!!!
> It's ridiculous that's against the rules _but I'm not questioning any moderator decisions_.


It is what it is lol, im an outlaw... One last one less facial hair. Twitter compression is crap.


----------



## Harumyne (May 9, 2016)

Who's that under the hat? (protip: not a total shitcunt)


Spoiler


----------



## Aether Lion (May 9, 2016)

Nyanners said:


> Who's that under the hat?


Thank you for sharing! 


_But why'd you upload a photo of a total shitcunt with a hat on?_


----------



## Harumyne (May 9, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> _But why'd you upload a photo of a total shitcunt with a hat on?_


Because _I am_ that total shitcunt


----------



## GhostLatte (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Aether Lion (May 12, 2016)

I dunno why the resolution is so low...But I love this picture I took today.
Mmph that lighting.


----------



## DinohScene (May 12, 2016)

Spoiler: I hate waking up early


----------



## Aether Lion (May 12, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: I hate waking up early


That's a pretty gay necklace you've got there.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 12, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> That's a pretty gay necklace you've got there.


No YOU are a pretty gay necklace.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 12, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> No YOU are a pretty gay necklace.


Wrong. I'm a gay everything else.


----------



## DinohScene (May 12, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> That's a pretty gay necklace you've got there.



I even got a tatt of it.


Spoiler: acid for your eyes/gays/homsexuality


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## Ridge (May 12, 2016)

Um..
Hi!






i love potatoes so i use them as camera too!


----------



## Aether Lion (May 12, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Spoiler: You might think I have derpy eyes, but that's just me trying to concentrate on getting a good shot! :P
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 48993


secret; Using a smartphone often allows you to use the volume up button to take a picture. (sometimes volume down)
Then you won't have to focus so hard on tapping the button. 



Ridge said:


> Um..
> Hi!


Hiya!


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> secret; Using a smartphone often allows you to use the volume up button to take a picture. (sometimes volume down)
> Then you won't have to focus so hard on clicking the button.


Wow. >.> I completely forgot about that! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mgrev (May 12, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> secret; Using a smartphone often allows you to use the volume up button to take a picture. (sometimes volume down)
> Then you won't have to focus so hard on clicking the button.
> 
> 
> Hiya!


The S6 allows you to touch the heardbeat monitor thing to take frontal picture too


----------



## VashTS (May 12, 2016)

Sprite or Coke ok? NAH MAN I WANT MIST


----------



## Aether Lion (May 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> The S6 allows you to touch the heardbeat monitor thing to take frontal picture too


No that's too fancy... that's banned.


VashTS said:


> Sprite or Coke ok? NAH MAN I WANT MIST


As long as it isn't "Squirt".


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 12, 2016)

Everyone is doing it so why not me(PS gonna get new glasses 2morrow  )
Sorry..   (and sorry for the monstruous resolution, 8 MPx are great for viewing but not for posting  )


Spoiler


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 12, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 12, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> sleepy as HECk bub in the dark with headset with *BUILT IN* ORANGE LIGHTS *CAUGHT ON CAMERA [LEAKED FOOTAGE] 18+*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: undertable spoilers
> ...


the youtube tags tho  "*CAUGHT ON CAMERA [LEAKED FOOTAGE] 18+"*


----------



## Jonna (May 12, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> sleepy as HECk bub in the dark with headset with *BUILT IN* ORANGE LIGHTS *CAUGHT ON CAMERA [LEAKED FOOTAGE] 18+*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: undertable spoilers
> ...


Who are you bunking with?


----------



## Ridge (May 12, 2016)

Who knew the tempers would be so cute? n_n


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2016)

Ridge said:


> Who knew the tempers would be so cute? n_n


I know right?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 12, 2016)

Jonna said:


> Who are you bunking with?


nobody  ; - ;


----------



## WeedZ (May 12, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> nobody  ; - ;


And you still don't get the top bunk?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 12, 2016)

Ridge said:


> Who knew the tempers would be so cute? n_n


That includes me, right? RIGHT!?


----------



## Ridge (May 12, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> That includes me, right? RIGHT!?


Of course!


----------



## GhostLatte (May 12, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> nobody  ; - ;


I'd bunk with you for some fun


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'd bunk with you for some fun


You are willing to hump anything tbh.


----------



## Jonna (May 12, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> You are willing to hump anything tbh.


VinsCool has standards. Cool standards. Like me.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> You are willing to hump anything tbh.


I was talking about playing video games


----------



## Aether Lion (May 13, 2016)

Ridge said:


> Who knew the tempers would be so cute? n_n


Awe shucks. 

My presence is a present.


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Awe shucks.
> 
> My presence is a present.


They were talking about me, obviously.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> They were talking about me, obviously.


_Banned for saying that. Bitch I'm flawlesssssss. 
_
I'm a _lion,_ and you've got too much mane even for me. 
I'm kiddin', of course.


----------



## DinohScene (May 13, 2016)

People please.
More pics, less chatter.
Mods said it a billion times before.
Stop turning this into a chatbox!



Spoiler: obligatory pic











Got the necklace from me bf c:
It a skeleton Trex~


----------



## astrangeone (May 13, 2016)

From work at a haunted house:


Spoiler









From a convention - dressed as Casey Jones.


Spoiler









A Dr. Who Themed Cosplay - summer cosplay in a sweatshirt = not recommended!


Spoiler


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 13, 2016)

wanna swap that perfectly functioning gamepad for my broken one?


----------



## Luglige (May 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I dunno what I'm doing.
> 
> *modsnip*


God I love you walls. I already said this before but I WANT YOUR WALLS!!!


----------



## GhostLatte (May 13, 2016)

Spoiler



View attachment 49047


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

It's real Temper Pic hours. Where is everybody!?


----------



## Jonna (May 15, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 49047


Hello, Aiden Pierce.



Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Another exciting day of sitting in my bed 2 day!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoilerino: more messy gay hair 2 day
> ...


That is a very beautiful silhouette you have there.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

Jonna said:


> Hello, Aiden Pierce.
> 
> 
> That is a very beautiful silhouette you have there.


I don't like the sunlight.


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I don't like the sunlight.


it seems that the vampiric blood flows throught your veins


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> it seems that the vampiric blood flows throught your vains


----------



## mashers (May 16, 2016)

By popular demand (well @VinsCool asked and he's pretty popular).



Spoiler: Smiling for the camera is difficult












Spoiler: My DK/Mario sleeve tattoo


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2016)

Nice beard, nice tattoo. 10/10


----------



## astrangeone (May 16, 2016)

mashers said:


> By popular demand (well @VinsCool asked and he's pretty popular).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, damn, that's an awesome sleeve tattoo.  

I want to get a sleeve design and I'm either flip flopping on "girly" designs and nerdy designs.  *sigh*


----------



## mashers (May 16, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Nice beard, nice tattoo. 10/10


Heh, thanks. My 'tache has dropped a bit today and my beard plait didn't really show up against my t-shirt, but you get the idea 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



astrangeone said:


> Well, damn, that's an awesome sleeve tattoo.
> 
> I want to get a sleeve design and I'm either flip flopping on "girly" designs and nerdy designs.  *sigh*


Thanks! Why choose one or the other? Have one on each arm (unless you only have one arm, in which case do an arm and a leg...) I'm starting my other arm soon. It's going to be grayscale geometric


----------



## mashers (May 16, 2016)

Spoiler: Playing with the dog in the garden today :)


----------



## mashers (May 17, 2016)

Spoiler: Freshly waxed 'tache :D









(I need to get some brown bands for my beard...)


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2016)

mashers said:


> (I need to get some brown bands for my beard...)



I went with hot pink elastic. Matches my belt.


----------



## mashers (May 17, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> I went with hot pink elastic. Matches my belt.


Pics or it didn't happen (and other obnoxious forum-isms )


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2016)

mashers said:


> Pics or it didn't happen (and other obnoxious forum-isms )


Apparently autofocus did not play well with the self timer. Oh well


----------



## raulpica (May 17, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Apparently autofocus did not play well with the self timer. Oh well


Epic FAST beard is epic.


----------



## Akira (May 17, 2016)

Might as well post my face haha



Spoiler


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2016)

And that is twisted and plaited. I combed it out earlier today (why it is a tiny bit on the wonk there) and it was even longer.


----------



## nxwing (May 17, 2016)

Akira said:


> Might as well post my face haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one on your shirt, that's Francis M? Is it not?


----------



## Akira (May 17, 2016)

nxwing said:


> The one on your shirt, that's Francis M? Is it not?


 It is


----------



## Justinde75 (May 17, 2016)

The only picture I took of me in a long time haha


----------



## mashers (May 17, 2016)

@FAST6191 
Nice! Yours is quite a bit longer than mine! My beard grows soooo slooooowly though...

@Justinde75 
Very suave


----------



## Justinde75 (May 17, 2016)

mashers said:


> @Justinde75
> Very suave


Haha thanks  You too!


----------



## guitarheroknight (May 17, 2016)

Hello 


Spoiler


----------



## mashers (May 17, 2016)

Hair's looking great Vin


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2016)

mashers said:


> Hair's looking great Vin


Haha thanks! A bit messy, but getting better as time passes


----------



## mashers (May 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Haha thanks! A bit messy, but getting better as time passes


Nothing wrong with messy - it's my default setting! Are you growing it out?


----------



## BurningDesire (May 17, 2016)

IDEK if I posted this already but it seems to be temper pic hours.


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2016)

mashers said:


> Nothing wrong with messy - it's my default setting! Are you growing it out?


Yep haha


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2016)

WHY IS EVERYONE SO MUCH CUTER THAN ME. My self-esteem's lower than the Russian bore hole rn :/


----------



## mashers (May 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Yep haha


Cool! I grew mine right down my back and only had it cut short again last year. Still miss it sometimes 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PokeAcer said:


> WHY IS EVERYONE SO MUCH CUTER THAN ME.


That's a matter of opinion. Post a pic 



PokeAcer said:


> My self-esteem's lower than the Russian bore hole rn :/


Would it cheer you up if I told you that I read that as "a Russian bumhole"?


----------



## Jonna (May 17, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> WHY IS EVERYONE SO MUCH CUTER THAN ME. My self-esteem's lower than the Russian bore hole rn :/


I doubt it, have you posted your pic yet?


----------



## XavyrrVaati (May 17, 2016)

here hav taco xav


Spoiler








someone take photoshop from me i have sinned


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2016)

@Jonna yes.


----------



## MajinCubyan (May 17, 2016)

I cut off my dreadlocks like 4 months ago. So, this is what I look like nowadays.



Spoiler: Lookin' like a creep. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)











Also, I can't take a serious picture to save my life and haaaaaate lookin' at the camera.


----------



## mashers (May 17, 2016)

@PokeAcer 
Dont be so hard on yourself mate. There's nothing wrong with the way you look.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 17, 2016)

I don't like taking pics, so here, take my post from a year ago and imagine me with hair around twice/thrice as long  


NikolaMiljevic said:


> Got my prom pic yesterday


----------



## mashers (May 17, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I don't like taking pics, so here, take my post from a year ago and imagine me with hair around twice/thrice as long


I can't see a picture. Unless you're just a small yellow face...


----------



## Lycan911 (May 17, 2016)

mashers said:


> I can't see a picture. Unless you're just a small yellow face...


It's in the quote, try refreshing the page xD


----------



## mashers (May 17, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> It's in the quote, try refreshing the page xD


Oh, it didn't show before. I'm kind of disappointed you're not a small yellow face


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I don't like taking pics, so here, take my post from a year ago and imagine me with hair around twice/thrice as long


Post a newer pic Nik!


----------



## Lycan911 (May 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Post a newer pic Nik!


Maybe, these days xD


----------



## Justinde75 (May 17, 2016)

I need to get my hair cut haha I look like a junkie rn 




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



guitarheroknight said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ugh why is your room so clean? Its scary


----------



## guitarheroknight (May 17, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I need to get my hair cut haha I look like a junkie rn View attachment 49675
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




Its either good or bad parenting depending on your point of view


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 17, 2016)

Got new glasses 


Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> Got new glasses
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You strangely look like one of my friends XD


----------



## pwsincd (May 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> You strangely look like one of my friend XD


is that your only "friend" hehe


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2016)

pwsincd said:


> is that your only "friend" hehe


lol no XD


----------



## Jonna (May 17, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> @Jonna yes.


I am sure you're cute as a button.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2016)

Jonna said:


> I am sure you're cute as a button.





PokeAcer said:


> Spoiler: Don't open, I'm ugly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mashers (May 18, 2016)

@PokeAcer 
There's nothing ugly about that picture at all. You're very young to be thinking that way. Has someone told you something negative to make you feel this way?


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2016)

Well yes, because it's high school and everyone complains. Plus, considering the people who can take perfect selfies in about 5 sec, I took about 10 minutes going through my list for a good one because I feel as though I can't take good selfies and when I do think I can people say they're shit and that's never good to hear.


----------



## mashers (May 18, 2016)

Kids in high school are generally a bunch of arseholes. They're all as insecure as each other and seem to think it's ok to make others feel bad so they themselves feel better (for a little while). My advice to you would be to try to care less about what other people think and say. Also, stop looking at other people's selfies. I'm not gonna patronise you by saying appearance doesn't matter and it's what's inside that counts because that isn't true, but I genuinely think you're being too hard on yourself and paying too much attention to other people. Focus on yourself. Give yourself honest feedback about what you like about yourself. And experiment with different clothes and hair styles to see how that affects how you feel. For example you could try growing your hair a bit longer and wearing it messy and see how that affects how you feel about your features. But always try to see this as improving on something which is already of value rather than turning it into an obsession to become 'adequate', as that's a slippery slope.

As long as you base your self perception on what other people think or say you will never feel good enough. Be kind to yourself and focus on the things you like about yourself. Make a list or a book about those things to celebrate your positives and your achievements to prove to yourself that you are a successful and worthwhile person. And if anyone says otherwise, just respond "so's your mum" and laugh in their face


----------



## Kingy (May 18, 2016)

soon™


----------



## Jonna (May 18, 2016)

mashers said:


> Kids in high school are generally a bunch of arseholes. They're all as insecure as each other and seem to think it's ok to make others feel bad so they themselves feel better (for a little while). My advice to you would be to try to care less about what other people think and say. Also, stop looking at other people's selfies. I'm not gonna patronise you by saying appearance doesn't matter and it's what's inside that counts because that isn't true, but I genuinely think you're being too hard on yourself and paying too much attention to other people. Focus on yourself. Give yourself honest feedback about what you like about yourself. And experiment with different clothes and hair styles to see how that affects how you feel. For example you could try growing your hair a bit longer and wearing it messy and see how that affects how you feel about your features. But always try to see this as improving on something which is already of value rather than turning it into an obsession to become 'adequate', as that's a slippery slope.
> 
> As long as you base your self perception on what other people think or say you will never feel good enough. Be kind to yourself and focus on the things you like about yourself. Make a list or a book about those things to celebrate your positives and your achievements to prove to yourself that you are a successful and worthwhile person. And if anyone says otherwise, just respond "so's your mum" and laugh in their face


This is what I was going to get at for him, but you accomplished it tenfold. Thumbs up for you, sir.


----------



## VinsCool (May 18, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> Well yes, because it's high school and everyone complains. Plus, considering the people who can take perfect selfies in about 5 sec, I took about 10 minutes going through my list for a good one because I feel as though I can't take good selfies and when I do think I can people say they're shit and that's never good to hear.


I take about 30 selfies in 30 minutes before uploading here. Don't feel bad about it


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 18, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I take about 30 selfies in 30 minutes before uploading here. Don't feel bad about it


Same here, I take quite a few pics until I think "Hey that's pretty cute I guess."


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2016)

More pics, less chatter!



Spoiler: I look like shit


----------



## Scarlet (May 18, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> More pics, less chatter!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I look like shit


Edgy but cute :3


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2016)

//ot-selfesteem-raisng I actually took a good selfie today.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 18, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> //ot-selfesteem-raisng I actually took a good selfie today.


Looking suave


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 18, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I look like shit


I dunno what's shitty about being cute. <3


----------



## Kingy (May 18, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> //ot-selfesteem-raisng I actually took a good selfie today.


noice photo, mate.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2016)

Spoiler: hiya


----------



## Sheimi (May 18, 2016)

MajinCubyan said:


> I cut off my dreadlocks like 4 months ago. So, this is what I look like nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to rebuy that shirt. Mine had too many holes.

If I remember to post a pic of myself.


----------



## MajinCubyan (May 18, 2016)

Sheimi said:


> I need to rebuy that shirt. Mine had too many holes.
> 
> If I remember to post a pic of myself.


Its probably my favorite. Got it at a thrift store for 50 cents. C:


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Looking suave


:3


----------



## Lycan911 (May 18, 2016)

Eh, took some pics after the shower, don't expect anything beautiful.



Spoiler



Being silly:






Not being silly:








So yeah, there you go @VinsCool xD


----------



## mashers (May 19, 2016)

@PokeAcer 
Well done mate, good to hear some confidence from you


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2016)

mashers said:


> @PokeAcer
> Well done mate, good to hear some confidence from you


----------



## Baccabechoppin (May 19, 2016)

I haven't taken a picture of myself in ages, so here, have a picture of me with straight hair I took like 2 years ago 


Spoiler: Look! It's me! (Image is probably huge, my apologies)


----------



## RetroBitMig (May 19, 2016)

Last picture I posted was me with a mess of hair and a book on my head, in Japanese class. Now I have no book on my head, hardly any hair, and ready for the impending doom of a test. Enjoy~



Spoiler: yes


----------



## GhostLatte (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Pogolol (May 20, 2016)

I got myself caps for summer, so hi dudes, beard oil review soon


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 20, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## VinsCool (May 20, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> When you're sleepy as heck and you try to do that "cute covering mouth with sleeve" thing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ehh
> ...


Ur cute


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 20, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Ur cute


thankie 2 day


----------



## GhostLatte (May 20, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> When you're sleepy as heck and you try to do that "cute covering mouth with sleeve" thing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ehh
> ...


Smexy thang


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 20, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Smexy thang


Oh... tank you!


----------



## nxwing (May 20, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 20, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Furret!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: aeiou
> ...


View attachment 50076


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 20, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 50076


*boi*
*




*


----------



## DDTarZan (May 21, 2016)

hahahaheha


----------



## GhostLatte (May 21, 2016)

View attachment 50092


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 21, 2016)

Just because it's been a while


Spoiler


----------



## mashers (May 21, 2016)

@Vulpes Abnocto 
Hat + beard = amazing


----------



## mashers (May 21, 2016)

I'm going for the Wolverine look today


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 25, 2016)

Aha!



 

Damn this site! D:


----------



## mashers (May 25, 2016)

New waistcoat


----------



## DinohScene (May 25, 2016)

Oliver yay!
Shitty lighting tho.



Spoiler: features sexiness


----------



## joyoshi (May 25, 2016)

Tfw you wanna post here but you're too shy and think you'll be judged


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> Tfw you wanna post here but you're too shy and think you'll be judged


We're all nice right my dudes?


Atleast I think that we're nice


----------



## Aether Lion (May 25, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> We're all nice right my dudes?
> 
> 
> Atleast I think that we're nice


Yeah! When we want to be. :3
@VinsCool 10 Points for Vinnydor since you took my advice


----------



## Aether Lion (May 25, 2016)

Just keep it away


----------



## mashers (May 25, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> Yeah! When we want to be. :3
> @VinsCool 10 Points for Vinnydor since you took my advice





Aether Lion said:


> Just keep it away


For balance...

*MOAR HAIRRRR!!!!!!*



(beards are goooood...)


----------



## Aether Lion (May 25, 2016)

mashers said:


> For balance...
> 
> *MOAR HAIRRRR!!!!!!
> *
> ...


My mom actually said she loves your beard btw
It's pretty majestic.


----------



## mashers (May 25, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> My mom actually said she loves your beard btw
> It's pretty majestic.


Thanks mate! It's never been described as 'majestic' before


----------



## Aether Lion (May 25, 2016)

mashers said:


> Thanks mate! It's never been described as 'majestic' before


No problem, mate! The beard bead braid thing is really cool.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 25, 2016)

why am i holding a ten dollar bill


----------



## mashers (May 25, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> No problem, mate! The beard bead braid thing is really cool.


My beard isn't as thick and full as I'd like it to be. If I had my way my beard would look like this:



Spoiler: Amazing beard within











Unfortunately my beard grows quite thin and wiry.


----------



## Aether Lion (May 25, 2016)

mashers said:


> My beard isn't as thick and full as I'd like it to be. If I had my way my beard would look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's overkill, your's is awesome the way it is.


----------



## mashers (May 25, 2016)

Aether Lion said:


> That's overkill, your's is awesome the way it is.


Thanks buddy


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 25, 2016)

I miss ur beard 2 day


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Will Upload pic later 2 day stay tooned


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Will Upload pic later 2 day stay tooned


I'm still cuter though


----------



## Erikku (May 25, 2016)

well here I am, with probably the most scruffiest beard on the temp


Spoiler: Me fugly face xP


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 25, 2016)

Erikku said:


> well here I am, with probably the most scruffiest beard on the temp
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me fugly face xP


Aww I thought you would be a real anime gril


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 25, 2016)

Sitting in the storage cage at work working on some stuff.  Software installs that take forever.

I'm gonna be completely shaving in a few weeks for a cosplay who unfortunately does not have a beard.  This is gonna be the first time in quite a few years I'll be completely shaven.  Not happy about that.



Spoiler











Edit - I think that'll break the "all staff have beards except Costello because he doesn't count" chain.


----------



## DinohScene (May 25, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> This is gonna be the first time in quite a few years I'll be completely shaven.



I still remember you with a bald face.
Idk, I like the beard tho~


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 25, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I still remember you with a bald face.
> Idk, I like the beard tho~



Those were darker times.  We don't talk about those.


----------



## Erikku (May 25, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Aww I thought you would be a real anime gril


Aw, now I wish I was one


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

mashers said:


> I'm going for the Wolverine look today
> 
> View attachment 50130


Pretty smooth look!


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Break time.
> 
> *modsnip*



<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


 hehe


----------



## GhostLatte (May 25, 2016)

Spoiler: Meow


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: Meow
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50687


can i buy u 2 day


----------



## DinohScene (May 26, 2016)

I'M SOOO IN LOVE WITH THESE THINGS!!!
@Clarky <З ty so much <З


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2016)

Spoiler: NSFW?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2016)

Great, I think you just got the site blocked in China
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-news-from-elsewhere-36226141


----------



## MartyDreamy (May 26, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Great, I think you just got the site blocked in China
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-news-from-elsewhere-36226141


Hahah


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 26, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'M SOOO IN LOVE WITH THESE THINGS!!!
> @Clarky <З ty so much <З


CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE 2 DAY!!! ♥♥


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2016)

You look younger! Remove the bear for more effects.


----------



## Jonna (May 26, 2016)

Damn, @VinsCool you keep bringing the boys to your yard. How do you accomplish it?


----------



## mashers (May 26, 2016)

Jonna said:


> Damn, @VinsCool you keep bringing the boys to your yard. How do you accomplish it?


It's cos our life is better than yours. Damn right, it's better than yours.

(He could teach you, but he'd have to charge).


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2016)

I dont want him to teach me, I want him


----------



## VinsCool (May 26, 2016)

mashers said:


> It's cos our life is better than yours. Damn right, it's better than yours.
> 
> (He could teach you, but he'd have to charge).





PokeAcer said:


> I dont want him to teach me, I want him


Lol wat xD

This was meant to be lookalike my current avatar 

But thanks for wanting me :3


----------



## mashers (May 26, 2016)

@VinsCool


----------



## GhostLatte (May 26, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## Jonna (May 26, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50781


Dear god, those are temperatures I would never consider heading outside into.


Also, since you guys in this topic seem considerate and cool, you have motivated me to venture with my own picture.

Behold, the advancement of smartphone technology, enabling me to look less glamorous than I looked in the mirror today!


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2016)

Someone needs to make a GBATemp photo booth, where you take a photo and it jumps here


----------



## Jonna (May 27, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> Someone needs to make a GBATemp photo booth, where you take a photo and it jumps here


I have this terrible habit of reading "photo booth" as "kissing booth."


----------



## VinsCool (May 27, 2016)

Jonna said:


> I have this terrible habit of reading "photo booth" as "kissing booth."


My dirty mind instantly imagined something else in the so called booth DX


----------



## Jonna (May 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> My dirty mind instantly imagined something else in the so called booth DX


Me?


----------



## VinsCool (May 27, 2016)

Jonna said:


> Me?


I thought of sex instead of kissing DX

Send help.


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> My dirty mind instantly imagined something else in the so called booth DX


That's fine with me as long as it's with you


----------



## mashers (May 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Just a selfie. Pretty satisfied, I do no look like trash!
> 
> *modsnip*


Hair's looking great Vinny! How long you gonna grow it?

Edit - 'great' not 'grey'. DYAC!


----------



## VinsCool (May 29, 2016)

mashers said:


> Hair's looking great Vinny! How long you gonna grow it?
> 
> Edit - 'great' not 'grey'. DYAC!


I don't know!


----------



## mashers (May 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I don't know!


Grow it as long as mine used to be  (2014)


----------



## Justinde75 (May 29, 2016)

mashers said:


> Grow it as long as mine used to be  (2014)
> 
> View attachment 51107


Sooo smoooth •_•


----------



## mashers (May 29, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Sooo smoooth •_•


That was straightened  Not how I had it normally - we just wanted to see how long it was as my hair is curly. I'll try to find a normal one...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Here we go. Snapped by my OH while I was cleaning my teeth  Not as long as it finally got before cutting it off, but you get the idea.


----------



## VinsCool (May 29, 2016)

mashers said:


> That was straightened  Not how I had it normally - we just wanted to see how long it was as my hair is curly. I'll try to find a normal one...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Damn nice hair!


----------



## mashers (May 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Damn nice hair!


Thanks! It's still around here somewhere (I kept my ponytail after cutting it off )


----------



## mashers (May 29, 2016)

My beard unbraided and rotated 180 degrees = DK confirmed


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 29, 2016)

mashers said:


> DK confirmed
> View attachment 51159


whoa so that's why you aren't working on your launcher anymore


----------



## FAST6191 (May 29, 2016)

mashers said:


> My beard unbraided and rotated 180 degrees = DK confirmed
> 
> View attachment 51159 View attachment 51160


?


----------



## Dayfid (May 29, 2016)

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## mashers (May 30, 2016)

@Dayfid 
Watch out! There's a sniper in the room!


----------



## GhostLatte (May 30, 2016)

Spoiler: 8-Bit


----------



## EarlAB (May 30, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I'M SOOO IN LOVE WITH THESE THINGS!!!
> @Clarky <З ty so much <З
> -snip-


Ew, you're ugly...loljk.
I just don't like people who others call "emo" because the ones I've met are just too rude...


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: 8-Bit
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51200


Gameboy Camera Style


----------



## Exavold (May 30, 2016)

Luglige said:


> God I love you balls. I already said this before but I WANT YOUR BALLS!!!


----------



## Exavold (May 30, 2016)

Also , no.

Envoyé de mon GT-I8190 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mashers (May 30, 2016)

Trying a different hair style today. Excuse the red nose and straggly beard - I'm still sick


----------



## Luglige (May 30, 2016)

Exavold said:


>


----------



## Exavold (May 30, 2016)

mashers said:


> Trying a different hair style today. Excuse the red nose and straggly beard - I'm still sick
> 
> View attachment 51236


:33

Envoyé de mon GT-I8190 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2016)

Just post a pic!


----------



## mashers (May 30, 2016)

Exavold said:


> :33


What does this emoticon mean?


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2016)

mashers said:


> What does this emoticon mean?


A double cat smile I guess.


----------



## mashers (May 30, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> A double cat smile I guess.


I still don't get it.


----------



## Luglige (May 30, 2016)

mashers said:


> I still don't get it.


It's probably some demon ritual, the cats do it, I've seen them. Just google it "Demon Cat Ritual"


----------



## NutymcNuty (May 30, 2016)

me while i was at my aunts cottege


----------



## Luglige (May 30, 2016)

Commander_Vadeo said:


> me while i was at my aunts cottege
> *
> Taken and sent from a potato*


----------



## NutymcNuty (May 30, 2016)

my phone is 'the' potato


----------



## Luglige (May 30, 2016)

Commander_Vadeo said:


> my phone is 'the' potato


yes.


----------



## Exavold (May 30, 2016)

mashers said:


> What does this emoticon mean?


It means that I think you look hot as fuck


----------



## mashers (May 30, 2016)

Exavold said:


> It means that I think you look hot as fuck


Ohhh.... thanks


----------



## Dayfid (May 30, 2016)

mashers said:


> @Dayfid
> Watch out! There's a sniper in the room!


It took me forever to figure out what you meant. I'm dumb xD

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## DinohScene (May 31, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Ew, you're ugly...loljk.
> I just don't like people who others call "emo" because the ones I've met are just too rude...



You're just lowering yourself to their level ._.



Spoiler: I fxcking love Axent wear~


----------



## Shadowfied (May 31, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> *modsnip*


You look just as charming as your GBATemp posts <3


----------



## VinsCool (May 31, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> You look just as charming as your GBATemp posts <3


Aw thanks x3


----------



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

What do ya think of this shirt fam?


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> -snip-
> What do ya think of this shirt fam?


A plain, navy-blue, short-sleeved shirt........

I love it!


----------



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> A plain, navy-blue, short-sleeved shirt........
> 
> I love it!


dank u <3


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> View attachment 51355
> 
> What do ya think of this shirt fam?


I feel like I've seen you somewher before.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I feel like I've seen you somewher before.


My profile pic on skype is me that might be where


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> My profile pic on skype is me that might be where


I mean irl.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I mean irl.


I live up in Massachusetts so i doubt it lol. The reason why I said that is because if you guys where to hunt me down irl I would not care because in the end you're all extremely nice and we would just have a grand old time lol.


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> My profile pic on skype is me that might be where


----------



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> View attachment 51358


i changed it to me though...


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> i changed it to me though...


Oh... I can still see the profile pic I posted above for some reason still...


----------



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Oh... I can still see the profile pic I posted above for some reason still...


Try logging out then in if your on desktop or mobile I guess... Or clear your cache but then again that probably only involves me because i am the only one who likes skype for web.


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Try logging out then in if your on desktop or mobile I guess... Or clear your cache but then again that probably only involves me because i am the only one who likes skype for web.


Both things didn't work. 
Also, get off Skype for web, filthy peasant! =)


----------



## BurningDesire (May 31, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Both things didn't work.
> Also, get off Skype for web, filthy peasant! =)


Strange... NEVER. It is the only thing that can handle my overly large group chats xD


----------



## Kinqdra (May 31, 2016)

Spoiler: extremely rare shoulder parrot inside


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Meow :3
> -snip-


Disgusting furry. You are a disgrace.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> You mad? :3
> -snip-


You better take a picture with your shirt off.

Doing a sexy pose.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 1, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Disgusting furry. You are a disgrace.




Watch yourself, I hear they travel in packs.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 1, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Watch yourself, I hear they travel in packs.


All the more necks to snap.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 1, 2016)

Kinqdra said:


> Spoiler: extremely rare shoulder parrot inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51359


Only pirates have parrots on their shoulders


----------



## Kinqdra (Jun 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Only pirates have parrots on their shoulders


I'm not taking anything back


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 1, 2016)

I am a kitsune.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 1, 2016)

fug, i need to buy some cat ears  ; - ;


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 1, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> fug, i need to buy some cat ears  ; - ;


Do it bb


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> fug, i need to buy some cat ears  ; - ;


Do it! Do it!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I'm still at work!
> 
> *modsnip*


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> View attachment 51423
> 
> I am a kitsune.


Prrrr....


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 1, 2016)

How about less talking and more pics?



Spoiler


----------



## mashers (Jun 1, 2016)

Snapped by the bf playing Soma. It's srs bsns


----------



## Jonna (Jun 1, 2016)

mashers said:


> Snapped by the bf playing Soma. It's srs bsns
> 
> View attachment 51437


Yeah, you're playing it!


----------



## mashers (Jun 1, 2016)

Jonna said:


> Yeah, you're playing it!


Yeah! Actually I've just had to stop. I thought Doom 3 was scary, but this is freaking me the fuck out. Also,


Spoiler



it's amazing how ashamed and devastated I felt when I killed the robot in the power room to bring the power back online. It was the way she said "I was ok. I was happy" as she died. I actually said under my breath "what the fuck have I just done" forgetting for a moment I was playing a game. I've never had this kind of emotional reaction to a game before.



Anyway, I need to calm myself down and prevent nightmares, so time to play some DK


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 1, 2016)

mashers said:


> time to play some DK



Which DK?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, SOMA Is great. I love everything by Frictional.


----------



## mashers (Jun 1, 2016)

Shadowfied said:


> Which DK?


Hmm, DKC 2 I think


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 1, 2016)

*ahem* Pics or GTFO


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 1, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> *ahem* Pics or GTFO


You didn't post a pic. :3


Spoiler: Here's one of my dog, if that counts








She's one bad ass bitch.


----------



## mashers (Jun 1, 2016)

Aww Vinny your hair's starting to curl!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2016)

mashers said:


> Aww Vinny your hair's starting to curl!


Yes! I'm loving it hahaha


----------



## mashers (Jun 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Yes! I'm loving it hahaha


Me too


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2016)

Earl, the purpose of this thread is to post a picture of _yourself. _


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Earl, the purpose of this thread is to post a picture of _yourself. _



Indeed it is. And we used to enforce it a bit more tightly. I'd prefer not to have to do that, but could we please not have page-long conversations between our pictures?
(especially not conversations about hentai recommendations)


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Earl, the purpose of this thread is to post a picture of _yourself. _


What if I am secretly a cat or dog? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Indeed it is. And we used to enforce it a bit more tightly. I'd prefer not to have to do that, but could we please not have page-long conversations between our pictures?
> (especially not conversations about hentai recommendations)


If I make a thread for our pets, would you sticky it?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 1, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> If I make a thread for our pets, would you sticky it?



https://gbatemp.net/threads/temper-beasts.120702/


----------



## mashers (Jun 2, 2016)

Hair cut and beard trim today. I decided to clipper my beard right back as I'm gonna start using Minoxidil to see if it will make more of my beard grow through and fill in some of the patches


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2016)

Spoiler: ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## NohrPrince (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm beautiful aren't I


Spoiler: True Beauty


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 3, 2016)

NohrPrince said:


> I'm beautiful aren't I
> 
> 
> Spoiler: True Beauty


real not real anime grils are beautiful


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 5, 2016)

Spoiler: clown


----------



## mgrev (Jun 5, 2016)

Spoiler: Don't open if you hate SJW's


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2016)

mgrev said:


> Spoiler: Don't open if you hate SJW's
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51868


Is your hair coloured, or naturally red like this?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Creepface
> 
> 
> *modsnip*


More like cuteface


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> More like cuteface


Thanks :3


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 6, 2016)

mgrev said:


> Spoiler: Don't open if you hate SJW's
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51868





Spoiler: i'm sorry


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 6, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: i'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 51872


Good lord, I can't breathe!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2016)

WTF @Sicklyboy How did you do that?!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> WTF @Sicklyboy How did you do that?!


What happened?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 6, 2016)

A magician never reveals his secrets 

Anyway, just got my hair did.  No idea what's up with all of the sparklies on my shirt, I think it's a problem with the camera or caused by the flash.  I took it twice and it kept doing it.  Definitely don't have anything on my shirt.



Spoiler












And tomorrow, the beard comes off.  Which is a damn shame, because the beard is what gives me my powers.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm seriously trying to understand. That was the exact same post


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I'm seriously trying to understand. That was the exact same post



Bro you're trippin


----------



## mgrev (Jun 6, 2016)

ok lol. the hair-colour was just @Bubsy Bobcat 's mad photoshop Paint.net skillz


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 6, 2016)

Holy fuck what have I done. Aside from losing my powers (confirmed) 

I can't do my resting pissed-off face anymore. I'm going to get carded the next time I go to a liquor store. Oh my god. 



Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> Holy fuck what have I done. Aside from losing my powers (confirmed)
> 
> I can't do my resting pissed-off face anymore. I'm going to get carded the next time I go to a liquor store. Oh my god.
> 
> ...


Woah! You look so young and innocent now!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Woah! You look so young and innocent now!


----------



## mgrev (Jun 6, 2016)

Spoiler: What have i done....


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 6, 2016)

Going to get my hair cut tomorrow


----------



## Cyan (Jun 6, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> what have I done. Aside from losing my powers


No beard, no mod! (only Costello is allowed without a beard in the team)(and Shaun?)
You broke the chain


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 6, 2016)

Cyan said:


> No beard, no mod! (only Costello is allowed without a beard in the team)(and Shaun?)
> You broke the chain



I was worried about that


----------



## Luglige (Jun 6, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> I was worried about that


We will always love you Sickly


----------



## Luglige (Jun 6, 2016)

Hai Vins!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 6, 2016)

hey there vinny-poo!


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 6, 2016)

Cyan said:


> No beard, no mod! (only Costello is allowed without a beard in the team)(and Shaun?)
> You broke the chain


if you guys count contributors what about @Chary


----------



## Chary (Jun 6, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> if you guys count contributors what about @Chary


Pshaw, us golden bannered magstaff aren't affliated with those bearded mods!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 7, 2016)

Couple shot~


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 7, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Couple shot~


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 7, 2016)

Chary said:


> Pshaw, us golden bannered magstaff aren't affliated with those bearded mods!



Like the could out beard me anyway.


----------



## Ridge (Jun 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> They were talking about me, obviously.


Settle down friends, I was all inclusive :3


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 7, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Couple shot~


You both look so cute together


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 7, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> You both look so cute together


Absolutely!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 7, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## mgrev (Jun 7, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> another shitty lighting bub
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I suck at smiling so I'm not bothering anymore lmao
> ...


lmao. qute face 2 day


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 7, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> another shitty lighting bub
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I suck at smiling so I'm not bothering anymore lmao
> ...


You are cute


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 7, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> another shitty lighting bub
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I suck at smiling so I'm not bothering anymore lmao
> ...


[Is it a problem that I don't know if he/she is a boy/girl]


----------



## mgrev (Jun 7, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> [Is it a problem that I don't know if he/she is a boy/girl]


bub is an she


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 7, 2016)

mgrev said:


> lmao. qute face 2 day





VinsCool said:


> You are cute


t-thank you ( ͡☉⁄ ⁄ ͜⁄ ͜ʖ̫⁄ ⁄ ͡☉)


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 7, 2016)

Lol only real girl using GBAtemp


----------



## Ridge (Jun 7, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> [Is it a problem that I don't know if he/she is a boy/girl]


Could be neither (but she's not)
EDIT: lol hey I'm a girl too~!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

The kawaii face was a complete fucking fail but I couldn't keep my hand from shaking doing it normally lmao


----------



## mgrev (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> View attachment 52096
> 
> The kawaii face was a complete fucking fail but I couldn't keep my hand from shaking doing it normally lmao


brb using some 1337 paint.net skillz


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

mgrev said:


> brb using some 1337 paint.net skillz


Is that why you're laughing like hell past midnight 

#OnlySkypeKnows


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 7, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Is that why you're laughing like hell past midnight
> 
> #OnlySkypeKnows


I think he's laughing at the video


----------



## mgrev (Jun 7, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I think he's laughing at the video


YES I AM
ALSO BRB MAKING EOF POST


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 7, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I think he's laughing at the video


You're pry right


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 8, 2016)

Never actually posted a pic before, so lets remedy that.


Spoiler


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 8, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Never actually posted a pic before, so lets remedy that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


oh meh gosh. Temp is getting hormones. YAYE


----------



## nxwing (Jun 8, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Never actually posted a pic before, so lets remedy that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You have really beautiful eyes


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 8, 2016)

nxwing said:


> You have really beautiful eyes


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 8, 2016)

@Marty2003 


Spoiler: ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 8, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> @Marty2003
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> ...


Oh god beautiful


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Spoiler: Yet another creep face :tpi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like yet another... Forget it you know what I'm gonna say!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2016)

Spoiler: fly guy


----------



## mgrev (Jun 12, 2016)

Spoiler: Le internet creep


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 12, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## mgrev (Jun 12, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> messy stressy bub hair (even though i don't really have anything to be stressed about )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicc for bub
> ...


You look great Bubsy!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 12, 2016)

Your hair is great.

As for stress, maybe play a video game.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> You look great Bubsy!


Well if you say so, thanks! 


Spoiler: ...



you're cuter tho


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 12, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Your hair is great.


It is!? Well, tank you! 


Sonic Angel Knight said:


> As for stress, maybe play a video game.


The stress came from a certain video game though. 


Spoiler: I think it was this one


----------



## VashTS (Jun 12, 2016)

Oh hai


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> messy stressy bub hair (even though i don't really have anything to be stressed about )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicc for bub
> ...


Adorable. Just saying.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 12, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Adorable. Just saying.


Awww, thanks~  I bet you're adorable too!


----------



## mgrev (Jun 12, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Awww, thanks~  I bet you're adorable too!


yeah @Touko White show us your face! same with @Tomato Hentai


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> yeah @Touko White show us your face! same with @Tomato Hentai


@Tomato Hentai FACE REVEAL NOW 2 DAY TOMATWAY >:^(


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> yeah @Touko White show us your face! same with @Tomato Hentai


She did it a while ago.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> yeah @Touko White show us your face! same with @Tomato Hentai


I'm actually going to tomorrow morning, don't worry!


----------



## mgrev (Jun 12, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> She did it a while ago.


link pl0x
TOMATO IS NOT A "SHE"


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> link pl0x
> TOMATO IS NOT A "SHE"


I guess that I'm going insane.


Spoiler: also less chatter, more pics


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

@Cherry Pie... what the hell...
I find @mgrev and @Bubsy Bobcat adorable but not you...


----------



## mgrev (Jun 12, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I guess that I'm going insane.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: also less chatter, more pics
> ...


there is no link huh?! ;=(


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> there is no link huh?! ;=(


My Twitter header is a picture of me lying face-down in the snow


----------



## mgrev (Jun 12, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> My Twitter header is a picture of me lying face-down in the snow


ik. i was talking bout the actual face though (even though there was one in some skype chat once)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> ik. i was talking bout the actual face though (even though there was one in some skype chat once)


I don't think I've ever posted a picture of my face.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I don't think I've ever posted a picture of my face.


No, you haven't...


----------



## mgrev (Jun 12, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I don't think I've ever posted a picture of my face.


you did. not here though. you made a video call and someone took a screenshot (on purpose). i think it was back in november or something


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I don't think I've ever posted a picture of my face.


You did in the recently bought items thread a while back.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 12, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> You did in the recently bought items thread a while back.


still. link?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> My Twitter header is a picture of me lying face-down in the snow


If that is really you in your Twitter header, I will literally pour custard into my pants, do 200 star jumps, and film myself doing it!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> If that is really you in your Twitter header, I will literally pour custard into my pants, do 200 star jumps, and film myself doing it!





Spoiler


----------



## Reecey (Jun 12, 2016)

I was going to post a photo but I stopped and thought best not? because A. if I had a random name like something other than a first name I would do it but I'm scared of linking me to console ID's etc.. which I think they could quite easily do with me!


----------



## mgrev (Jun 12, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> If that is really you in your Twitter header, I will literally pour custard into my pants, do 200 star jumps, and film myself doing it!


yes it is lol. rip in kill voxel


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> yes it is lol. rip in kill voxel


oshit will maek video 2 morrow then! ;O;


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 12, 2016)

Reecey said:


> I was going to post a photo but I stopped and thought best not? because A. if I had a random name like something other than a first name I would do it but I'm scared of linking me to console ID's etc.. which I think they could quite easily do with me!


I doubt it. Otherwise, I would have been doxxed already


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 12, 2016)

Touko White said:


> @Cherry Pie... what the hell...
> I find @mgrev and @Bubsy Bobcat adorable but not you...


Well that's just mean. Guess I'll post another pic in a few minutes as a great Temper once said _"Less chatter, more pics."_


----------



## Reecey (Jun 12, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I doubt it. Otherwise, I would have been doxxed already


I'm really not sure? cause I have the same name on other accounts but of course there could be hundreds of "Reece/Reeces" etc.. out there. Your OK with Vinscool I presume that is a random for GBATemp name, not console id. Damn I have a few photos on the lappy as well. How stupid of me picking Reece. I really got itchy fingers then I actually completed the comment with the photo, just about to click on reply and then I stopped and thought..... no, best not.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 12, 2016)

Spoiler: Hide your fucking kids.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> Spoiler: Hide your fucking kids.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52698


Still looks cute to me but a little creepy lol!


----------



## mgrev (Jun 12, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Still looks cute to me but a little creepy lol!


Thank you!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2016)

You guys need to stay on topic with less chatter and more pics 


Spoiler: obligatory pic


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 12, 2016)

Spoiler









Sundays suck.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> Spoiler: Hide your fucking kids.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52698


put a shirt on 2 day!


----------



## mgrev (Jun 12, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> put a shirt on 2 day!


why 2 day? i don't sleep with shirts on


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> More pics pls
> 
> 
> *modsnip*





Spoiler: ok big boi


----------



## mgrev (Jun 12, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: ok big boi
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52702


WHY THE FUCK DO YOU HAVE AN EMOJI PILLOW I HATE THEM REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> More pics pls
> 
> 
> *modsnip*


another temper who I think looks cute ^^
@mgrev yeah emojis are shit


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 12, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> It is!? Well, tank you!
> 
> The stress came from a certain video game though.
> 
> ...




Well that's known to be not a good game, maybe try something else like crash bandicoot or spyro the dragon, or super mario bros, Or maybe you would like me to play something with you? Perhaps if you weren't so stressed, you be even cuter.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> WHY THE FUCK DO YOU HAVE AN EMOJI PILLOW I HATE THEM REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE





Touko White said:


> another temper who I think looks cute ^^
> @mgrev yeah emojis are shit





Spoiler


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 12, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## mgrev (Jun 12, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52703


one more and you will be the first temper to get the blocc


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 12, 2016)

Shit Bubsy you are cute :3


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> one more and you will be the first temper to get the blocc


u can't blocc cherry pie 2 day! D^:


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Shit Bubsy you are cute :3


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Shit Bubsy you are cute :3


Bubsy is smexy


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 12, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Shit Bubsy you are cute :3



no u


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 12, 2016)

Reecey said:


> I'm really not sure? cause I have the same name on other accounts but of course there could be hundreds of "Reece/Reeces" etc.. out there. Your OK with Vinscool I presume that is a random for GBATemp name, not console id. Damn I have a few photos on the lappy as well. How stupid of me picking Reece. I really got itchy fingers then I actually completed the comment with the photo, just about to click on reply and then I stopped and thought..... no, best not.


For the record my NNID is the same as my User name, and no problems. Maybe paranoia? "Come at me nintendo, Or else i'm not buying your new console!"


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 12, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> For the record my NNID is the same as my User name, and no problems. Maybe paranoia? "Come at me nintendo, Or else i'm not buying your new console!"


Yup same here


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 12, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Bubsy is smexy


Heheheh, thanks!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52705


I admit that picture makes you look nice. ^^


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 12, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> hey looko you can actually see more of my face this time (kinda)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: i really want someone to make me as one of them weeaboo cartoon character with one of those generator things :^)
> ...


I can make you with the inkbunny character generator :^)


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 12, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I can make you with the inkbunny character generator :^)


I'd love to see myself as furry trash!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 12, 2016)

@Davidosky99 @VinsCool Stalking this page for more of @Bubsy Bobcat Pics


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 12, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> @Davidosky99 @VinsCool Stalking this page for more of @Bubsy Bobcat Pics


OBVIOUSLY NOT 3DAY ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> random old pic i never uploaded
> 
> 
> Spoiler: squish
> ...





Spoiler: boo


----------



## Touko White (Jun 13, 2016)

I look horrible... my face isn't photogenic (also annoying too, when you're tired, and you can't find your school tie)
PS I'm 14 years old.


Spoiler: Hello. there!


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 13, 2016)

Touko White said:


> I look horrible... my face isn't photogenic (also annoying too, when you're tired, and you can't find your school tie)
> PS I'm 14 years old.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you are a boy? COOL! 
You look fantastic


----------



## Touko White (Jun 13, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Wow you are a boy? COOL!
> You look fantastic


Yeah. Thanks! ^^


----------



## nxwing (Jun 13, 2016)

nxwing


 
Fresh out of the shower


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 13, 2016)

nxwing said:


> nxwing
> View attachment 52763
> Fresh out of the shower



Maybe one day I 'll show my face


----------



## migles (Jun 13, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> @Davidosky99 @VinsCool Stalking this page for more of @Bubsy Bobcat Pics



and there are thoose who silently stalks her... 



Bubsy Bobcat said:


> random old pic i never uploaded
> 
> 
> Spoiler: squish
> ...


i am dead..... i am literally crying with so much cuteness...
i can't even express it... 
you are the girl that if you talked with me in school, i would run away and fell down the stairs, then skip school for the entire day so i wouldn't deal with embarrassment


----------



## nxwing (Jun 13, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Maybe one day I 'll show my face


I'm posting more pics to encourage you

nxwing


 
Took this yesterday


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Maybe one day I 'll show my face


I hope so


----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 13, 2016)

Here is my ugly ass in all of it's glory.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 13, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> For the record my NNID is the same as my User name, and no problems. Maybe paranoia? "Come at me nintendo, Or else i'm not buying your new console!"


OK maybe a slight paranoia 

Anyway a picture from the day after New years Eve 2016! Bear in mind I had been out all night, 4 sets around the county, 3 decks per set and that had been completed by @6.00a.m. so I was very tired and this was took around @8.30a.m. soon as I got through the door by my nasty older brother! Mind the haircut as well I just had not had time to cut it but it usually shorter and much tidier than that. I'm a busy individual you know!


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 13, 2016)

Reecey said:


>




 
:^)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2016)

Spoiler: savage



View attachment 52778


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 13, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: savage
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 52778


It's looks really nice out side. Also, I see big building. You live in a city? Lucky fuck.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> It's looks really nice out side. Also, I see big building. You live in a city? Lucky fuck.


Yes, I live in a city


----------



## Reecey (Jun 13, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> View attachment 52777
> :^)


Yes that was my point I was extremely tired and having a camera shoved in your face when you have landed is the last thing you want! You try and go out from 7.00p.m. till 8.00a.m., 4 clubs around the uk, working 3 decks on New Years Eve, trust me it takes a lot and I mean a lot out of you by the time you have landed back home! and bear in mind your about deaf in both ears! You have gone from>  to  by the end!

Edit: also I choose that photo because it has an interesting story to tell behind it, other than just putting a photo of myself up and saying"hi that's me"


----------



## Touko White (Jun 14, 2016)

Spoiler: me


----------



## Touko White (Jun 15, 2016)

Note the Only Fools and Horses stuff in the background, lol.
Also, I think this picture looks pretty cute.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 15, 2016)

UMMMM @Touko White Is there a rule against double post? 
I don't want you to get in trouble. Also your not planning to post new picture every day right?


----------



## Touko White (Jun 15, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> UMMMM @Touko White Is there a rule against double post?
> I don't want you to get in trouble. Also your not planning to post new picture every day right?


I'm not lol, probably not anyway


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 15, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## Touko White (Jun 15, 2016)

@Bubsy Bobcat you're so cute... O_O


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 15, 2016)

Touko White said:


> @Bubsy Bobcat you're so cute... O_O


Q◡Q


----------



## mgrev (Jun 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> furry trash!


>:[
;(

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Touko White said:


> View attachment 52950
> Note the Only Fools and Horses stuff in the background, lol.
> Also, I think this picture looks pretty cute.


hey' that's pretty guuuud!
(idubbbz joke sorry)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 15, 2016)

Play a video game i yo're bored.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spoiler: Just cut my hair 2DAY! Looking awful 2DAY!


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 16, 2016)

Got my Haircut today. I miss my messy hair


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 17, 2016)

Did a razorcut~


Spoiler: I look horrible


----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 17, 2016)

Haircut today. Still looking like ass, but at least I am wearing a Prodigy shirt with the ant logo.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 17, 2016)

@DinohScene is "horrible" the new way to spell "adorable"?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 17, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> @DinohScene is "horrible" the new way to spell "adorable"?



Nah, this is more what you'd call adorbs.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 17, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Nah, this is more what you'd call adorbs.


Cute as HECK!


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 17, 2016)

Been to a birthday party of two friends yesterday, here's a pic with them ;w;


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 17, 2016)

Just curious, what kinds of cameras are you all using to take pictures with? Are they HD quality?


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 17, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Just curious, what kinds of cameras are you all using to take pictures with? Are they HD quality?


5 MPx front shooter here


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 17, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> 5 MPx front shooter here


Good, i was hoping it was at least 5 MP


----------



## Seriel (Jun 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> At work, as usual.
> 
> *modsnip*


Where can I get one of those shirts


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 17, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Been to a birthday party of two friends yesterday, here's a pic with them ;w;


Mack daddy.


----------



## hii915 (Jun 17, 2016)

Touko White said:


> View attachment 52950
> Note the Only Fools and Horses stuff in the background, lol.
> Also, I think this picture looks pretty cute.


holy shit you look like me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Touko White said:


> View attachment 52950
> Note the Only Fools and Horses stuff in the background, lol.
> Also, I think this picture looks pretty cute.




 
On 3ds


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 17, 2016)

Spoiler: it's nice outside



View attachment 53232


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 17, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: it's nice outside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 53232


*I'M NOT*


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 17, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> *I'M NOT*


It says "I'm not lazy, I just really enjoy doing nothing."


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 17, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: it's nice outside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 53232


So hot....


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 17, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> So hot....


I wish


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2016)

wat


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 20, 2016)

Spoiler



View attachment 53494


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 20, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 53494


hi there


----------



## Touko White (Jun 22, 2016)

@VinsCool You are so cute. <3


----------



## richardparker (Jun 22, 2016)

how do u post a dang pic here?


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 22, 2016)

richardparker said:


> how do u post a dang pic here?


Drag and drop
or "Upload a File"
or pomf.cat
or any image hosting service


----------



## richardparker (Jun 22, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Drag and drop
> or "Upload a File"
> or pomf.cat
> or any image hosting service


wheres urs? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

ok,heres the only pic on my 3ds. cant get the hangof taking and uploading pics yet.




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



richardparker said:


> wheres urs?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ok,heres the only pic on my 3ds. cant get the hangof taking and uploading pics yet.


where r urs @DinohScene and @Touko White ?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 22, 2016)

richardparker said:


> wheres urs?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Literally one page back.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/temper-pics-post-them-shits-up-son.47664/page-359#post-6456246


----------



## richardparker (Jun 22, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Literally one page back.
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/temper-pics-post-them-shits-up-son.47664/page-359#post-6456246


im not flatterin,but you are cute. btw what r those thingamabobs on ur lips? piercings?
and heyyy,arent u the one who does that know ur tempers thing? cool...


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 22, 2016)

richardparker said:


> im not flatterin,but you are cute. btw what r those thingamabobs on ur lips? piercings?
> and heyyy,arent u the one who does that know ur tempers thing? cool...



Cheers~
Aye, currently have a sharkbite, 4 piercings in me lower lip.
I used to have angel bites (2 in me upper lip) but I had to take those out.
I'll eventually go for Trex which is 8 in total, 2 on each side.
And yep, temporarily hosting KYT~


----------



## richardparker (Jun 22, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Cheers~
> Aye, currently have a sharkbite, 4 piercings in me lower lip.
> I used to have angel bites (2 in me upper lip) but I had to take those out.
> I'll eventually go for Trex which is 8 in total, 2 on each side.
> And yep, temporarily hosting KYT~


gawd that must have hurt.
how do u even talk? isnt it awkward?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 22, 2016)

richardparker said:


> gawd that must have hurt.
> how do u even talk? isnt it awkward?



Eventually setting for this
I also got 2 piercings in me tongue (venom bite) and used to have 2 hippiercings.
Further more I got 10 tattoos.

it really depends on your pain threshold.
The "pain" of the swelling is the most annoying part I guess.
Tho, having your upper lip pierced is more unpleasant then having your bottom lip pierced.

As for talking, you can sometimes hear then rattle against the teeth but eh.
It's not anymore difficult then talking normally.
Although there's a possibility if your significant other also has piercings that you might get stuck with them.
Happened to me n me boyfriend three times already.






Venoms included~

Really old pic tho.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 22, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Nah, this is more what you'd call adorbs.


That is pure kawaii. :3

The one above is too!


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jun 23, 2016)

OH no! Now the temp knows what I look like! 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## richardparker (Jun 23, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Eventually setting for this
> I also got 2 piercings in me tongue (venom bite) and used to have 2 hippiercings.
> Further more I got 10 tattoos.
> 
> ...


thats cool af
cheers


----------



## Touko White (Jun 23, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> OH no! Now the temp knows what I look like!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


You look so awesome ^^


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 23, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Eventually setting for this
> I also got 2 piercings in me tongue (venom bite) and used to have 2 hippiercings.
> Further more I got 10 tattoos.
> 
> ...


Adorable ♡ but I still prefer my DinnerScene with black hair.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 23, 2016)

richardparker said:


> wheres urs?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


WHY IS THAT RUBIK'S CUBE SCRAMBLED?


----------



## richardparker (Jun 23, 2016)

mgrev said:


> WHY IS THAT RUBIK'S CUBE SCRAMBLED?


bcoz im tired of solving it again and again.bro messes it up everytime.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 23, 2016)

richardparker said:


> bcoz im tired of solving it again and again.bro messes it up everytime.


kek. my pr is 1.57 mins.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 25, 2016)

It's been a while Temp!
Need to get that hair cut though.


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 25, 2016)

warning: high-level irony pls realize it is joke 2 day


----------



## nxwing (Jun 25, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> warning: high-level irony pls realize it is joke 2 day


VAPE NAYSH'YALL. Will update this post with pic as soon as I take a bath


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 25, 2016)

nxwing said:


> VAPE NAYSH'YALL


GO GREEN

RIP THE FATTEST MOD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'll take a new picture soon, as that one's a couple weeks old. My hair isn't as shite anymore.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 25, 2016)

>american
>used 'shite'

good job @Snowdori!
also you look really nice ^^


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 25, 2016)

Touko White said:


> View attachment 54092
> It's been a while Temp!
> Need to get that hair cut though.


But why!? Long hair is best hair! c:


----------



## Touko White (Jun 25, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> But why!? Long hair is best hair! c:


I don't grow mine in that much of an elaborate way, but if I did, it'd sure as fuck look cute.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 25, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 25, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> OH no! Now the temp knows what I look like!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


SLEEK


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 26, 2016)

hey i found my cracked ipod that i bought from a high-school senior last year for $5, better pictures 


Spoiler: still look gross tho


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 26, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> hey i found my cracked ipod that i bought from a high-school senior last year for $5, better pictures
> 
> 
> Spoiler: still look gross tho


Cute 2 day!! ♥


----------



## nxwing (Jun 26, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> hey i found my cracked ipod that i bought from a high-school senior last year for $5, better pictures
> 
> 
> Spoiler: still look gross tho


You look younger than I expected. I expected you to look like a 30 year old man


----------



## Rob Blou (Jun 26, 2016)

just found out about this thread and I was really happy to see how (almost) everybody's nice with each other and positive ... and then I saw Densetsu's post with his picture and got sad again 
http://s2.filetrip.net/p/0/315259-Capture.JPG


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 27, 2016)

Spoiler: :p


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 27, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: :P
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54316


Awww! Hey there little boy. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Harumyne (Jun 27, 2016)

Spoiler: Pingas


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 27, 2016)

Nyanners said:


> Spoiler: Pingas


is thatt a fridge behind you?


----------



## Harumyne (Jun 27, 2016)

No it's the piece of wood that I am painted onto...

Actually it's my restroom door 



Spoiler: Poop


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 27, 2016)

What are you downloading in there?


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 27, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What are you downloading in there?


Your pictures ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 27, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Your pictures ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I have none.


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 28, 2016)

hey das me


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 28, 2016)

Sup guys


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Sup guys
> View attachment 54445


What the hell is around your neck


----------



## Dorimori (Jun 28, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> What the hell is around your neck


a necklace


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 28, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> a necklace
> View attachment 54446


Kawaii as fuck


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 28, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Kawaii as fuck


Thanks


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 28, 2016)

@Snowdori @DinohScene @Marty2003 @Bubsy Bobcat  Some of you all have some nice looking hair.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 28, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> @Snowdori @DinohScene @Marty2003 @Bubsy Bobcat  Some of you all have some nice looking hair.


Thanks :3


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 28, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> @Snowdori @DinohScene @Marty2003 @Bubsy Bobcat  Some of you all have some nice looking hair.



I'm fxcking fab~


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm here....for kill you! 


Spoiler: Hehehe


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 28, 2016)

This NOT Haloween


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 28, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> This NOT Haloween


Yeah but I didn't know what to do and thenI took this photo XD


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 28, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Yeah but I didn't know what to do and thenI took this photo XD


Ummm, smile? Say cheese?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 28, 2016)

Spoiler










4 months ago pic. Grainy photo, I know. From 4 months ago and now, I look a bit more different. I may post a current photo. idk.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 28, 2016)

The shirt!

EAT SLEEP GAMES


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 28, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> It's been a while, but...
> 
> View attachment 54459


Smexy


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Smexy


Same to you too!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 28, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> @Snowdori @DinohScene @Marty2003 @Bubsy Bobcat  Some of you all have some nice looking hair.


Wait really? Thanks fam. ♥


----------



## Seriel (Jun 28, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> It's been a while, but...
> 
> View attachment 54459


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2016)

Jackus said:


>


Thx. <3
Btw, I don't see _your_ picture anywhere!


----------



## Seriel (Jun 28, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Btw, I don't see _your_ picture anywhere!


That would be because I haven't posted it


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 28, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Same to you too!


Thanks Voxel


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 28, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> I'm here....for kill you!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hehehe
> ...


What are you cooking this time of day?


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 28, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What are you cooking this time of day?


Nothing when i took the photo in italy are the 5pm.
I don't do dinner at 5pm XD


----------



## Cyan (Jun 28, 2016)

She was cooking Tempers !


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 28, 2016)

Cyan said:


> She was cooking Tempers !


Hahaha true XD


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 28, 2016)

Everytime I see Cyan posting here I expect to see this guy


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 28, 2016)

Cyan said:


> She was cooking Tempers !


So are female tempers called "TEMPTRESS"?


----------



## Cyan (Jun 28, 2016)

I already saw the word temptress being used. I find it weird, to me everyone is a Temper 

@VinsCool : I didn't know that picture, I don't like it. I prefer Amano's original art.


Spoiler: NOOO, that's not me










Sorry, no pic of me.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 28, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2016)

Spoiler: ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 5, 2016)

Spoiler: Sorry


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 5, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> Spoiler: Sorry


I have no idea why you're apologising lmao


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 6, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 7, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> I'm here....for kill you!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hehehe
> ...



be my warrior :3


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 7, 2016)

CosmoCortney said:


> be my warrior :3


Post a pic of you too! :3


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 7, 2016)

CosmoCortney said:


> be my warrior :3


Ready
I'm your warrior :3
Btw come on! made a photo and put it here !

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@CosmoCortney To convince you here is another of my photos!


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 7, 2016)

Its so wierd to take pictures of me haha


----------



## Lia (Jul 7, 2016)

why is everyone taking pictures with potatos o_o


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 7, 2016)

Zelock said:


> why is everyone taking pictures with potatos o_o


I'm using my Nexus 6


----------



## Lia (Jul 7, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I'm using my Nexus 6


so... a potato?

But I was talking about @Marty2003's pic.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 7, 2016)

Zelock said:


> so... a potato?


Please, this isn't the EoF. Post pictures or don't to anything.


----------



## Lia (Jul 7, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Please, this isn't the EoF. Post pictures or don't to anything.


Apologies.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 7, 2016)

Spoiler: end my suffering


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 7, 2016)

Zelock said:


> so... a potato?
> 
> But I was talking about @Marty2003's pic.


Potato?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 7, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Potato?


I think she referring to the quality of your picture, is not clear, not like HD quality. hence "Potato" Being something premitive or not advanced. Basic i guess?


----------



## Lia (Jul 7, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Marty2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Potato?
> ...



You is correct


----------



## mashers (Jul 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> *modsnip*


Hair looking amazing @VinsCool


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 7, 2016)

mashers said:


> Hair looking amazing @VinsCool


Thanks Mashers 

Still growing slowly


----------



## mashers (Jul 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Thanks Mashers
> 
> Still growing slowly


Took me 2 years to grow mine 

(and five minutes to cut it off...)


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 7, 2016)

Zelock said:


> so... a potato?
> 
> But I was talking about @Marty2003's pic.


Yeah i know i'm not rich 
I took the photo with my y5


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 7, 2016)

you took a picture and posted it, you achieved the goal... So thanks for sharing. Miss Marty of italy 
Still working on that raven hair stye i see.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Post a pic of you too! :3





Marty2003 said:


> Ready
> I'm your warrior :3
> Btw come on! made a photo and put it here !
> 
> ...



why of me? D:


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 7, 2016)

CosmoCortney said:


> why of me? D:


We want to see you! :3


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 7, 2016)

CosmoCortney said:


> why of me? D:


You can't be part of the super secret cool temper pics club if you don't!


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 7, 2016)

CosmoCortney said:


> why of me? D:


Come on CortCort!


----------



## Issac (Jul 7, 2016)

I sure have to get a new photo of myself *hating to take selfies*


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> We want to see you! :3





Bubsy Bobcat said:


> You can't be part of the super secret cool temper pics club if you don't!





Marty2003 said:


> Come on CortCort!



damn, i have never attended to do this D:
i'm not very comfortable with this. but i'll be thinking about it


----------



## Lia (Jul 7, 2016)

CosmoCortney said:


> damn, i have never attended to do this D:
> i'm not very comfortable with this. but i'll be thinking about it


If you're not comfortable with doing it, don't let yourself be pressured into doing it. If you don't want to do it, don't do it.


----------



## Issac (Jul 7, 2016)

CosmoCortney said:


> damn, i have never attended to do this D:
> i'm not very comfortable with this. but i'll be thinking about it


Yeah, like ^ said: If you don't want to, don't do it.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 8, 2016)

CosmoCortney said:


> damn, i have never attended to do this D:
> i'm not very comfortable with this. but i'll be thinking about it


Don't worry Cort if you don't want don't do it. <3


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2016)

Here, have a more recent picture of, because I'm generous like that.


----------



## joyoshi (Jul 9, 2016)

Here comes babyface who is tired af and unable to sleep. 


Spoiler: First Pic


----------



## Cyan (Jul 9, 2016)

TrolleyDave said:


> Here, have a more recent picture of, because I'm generous like that.
> *snip*


Hey dave ! long time no see. I remember when you posted in this thread a lot and enforced users to post more pics and less talk!


----------



## Joel16 (Jul 10, 2016)

Meh, my twitter has a picture of me.
https://mobile.twitter.com/DareDevil_J16


----------



## richardparker (Jul 10, 2016)

pr?
my best time is 49 secs. i use the standard method.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2016)

I wear glasses but the computer screen glare was too much. The image quality is shit tbh but it'll work.


----------



## Chary (Jul 11, 2016)

Time for a selfie (ha ha using that term unironically hurts) with an overly dusty mirror yay. 

http://m.imgur.com/AvC8eWm


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 11, 2016)

Spoiler: Nothing to see here, please ignore






No, I will not brush my hair.
YOU CAN'T MAKE ME >_<


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 11, 2016)

Well seeing as both @Chary and @FrozenIndignatio(n) did it
i might as well join in on the fun again


Spoiler: potato cam hoooooo








i totally regret everything


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 12, 2016)

Spoiler: just cat things










@Clarky @VinsCool


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 12, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: just cat things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meow~


----------



## mgrev (Jul 16, 2016)

Spoiler: when you use the hairdryer and look like total shit


----------



## joyoshi (Jul 16, 2016)

mgrev said:


> Spoiler: when you use the hairdryer and look like total shit
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


Dat chin tho


----------



## Davidosky99 (Jul 16, 2016)

Spoiler: Starting my nightly Pokémon GO hunt


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 16, 2016)

Chary said:


> Time for a selfie (ha ha using that term unironically hurts) with an overly dusty mirror yay.
> 
> http://m.imgur.com/AvC8eWm


Is that a crack in your mirror or a chain? Also nince mirror  But you don't look so happy,  And again nice hair


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 16, 2016)

Chary said:


> Time for a selfie (ha ha using that term unironically hurts) with an overly dusty mirror yay.
> 
> http://m.imgur.com/AvC8eWm


Regal


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 20, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 20, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler


That mark on your neck... Is this what I think it is?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 20, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler


More cute pics pretty pretty pleeaase!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 20, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I need an haircut, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's fine, eyes are overrated anyways.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 20, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> It's fine, eyes are overrated anyways.


I look like my avatar at least. That's the only thing looking fine


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 20, 2016)

Perhaps someday there be a picture of my face on here.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

i've been putting off posting a picture of myself for too long
so here have a slightly old picture


Spoiler: i've been told that i look like 'a generic white girl that everyone knows from highschool'


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 25, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> i've been putting off posting a picture of myself for too long
> so here have a slightly old picture
> 
> 
> ...


that temp hoodie though


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 25, 2016)

Where can I get an official wicked sick totally tubular temp hoodie from?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 25, 2016)

Somedays I feel like...


----------



## mashers (Jul 25, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Where can I get an official wicked sick totally tubular temp hoodie from?


You forgot 'rad', 'groovy' and 'far out'.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2016)

mashers said:


> You forgot 'rad', 'groovy' and 'far out'.


?





As for where is that not one of the limited run ones?
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-temporary-shirt-sale.395422/


----------



## Amapola62 (Jul 25, 2016)

Me: 


Me again: 


Me third: 



Ps: I don't understand what the characters are saying in the comic strip above my post


----------



## Erikku (Jul 25, 2016)

Spoiler: A WAAAnderfully shitty image of nobody's favorite shitposter


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 25, 2016)

Erikku said:


> Spoiler: A WAAAnderfully shitty image of nobody's favorite shitposter
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57099




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Amapola62 said:


> Me:
> 
> 
> Me again:
> ...


Not bad!


----------



## T-hug (Jul 25, 2016)

Someome make a collage of Vinscool from all of his pics in this thread xD


----------



## nxwing (Jul 25, 2016)

It's been a while


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 25, 2016)

Spoiler: i promise that I'm not a pyro :^)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> i've been putting off posting a picture of myself for too long
> so here have a slightly old picture
> 
> 
> ...


Dang how can I get some temp merchandise


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2016)

T-hug said:


> Someome make a collage of Vinscool from all of his pics in this thread xD


Why me? Some people posted so much more pictures. XD


----------



## Chary (Jul 25, 2016)

delet


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 25, 2016)

Chary said:


> Someone stop me. I took another lame selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nvm


----------



## Cyan (Jul 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Why me? Some people posted so much more pictures. XD


Like ... (completely random, I swear).. Cherry pie ? (damn, you made me search a lot, why did you change your profile's name?)



Chary said:


> Someone stop me. I took another lame selfie.


ah, a clean one ! much better than the dirty mirror with lot of picture noise.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 25, 2016)

Cyan said:


> Like ... (completely random, I swear).. Cherry pie ? (damn, you made me search a lot, why did you change your profile's name?)


Who's that? ;^)


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Why me? Some people posted so much more pictures. XD


Ehhh you take a lot of pictures as well though it's kinda like you're scared people'll forget you


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> Ehhh you take a lot of pictures as well though it's kinda like you're scared people'll forget you


I see


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 25, 2016)

Cyan said:


> Like ... (completely random, I swear).. Cherry pie ? (damn, you made me search a lot, why did you change your profile's name?)
> 
> 
> ah, a clean one ! much better than the dirty mirror with lot of picture noise.


He's a Ghost now, not a Cherry Pie
(And he is MY GHOSTY)


----------



## endoverend (Jul 25, 2016)

I regret everything



Spoiler: me + doggo



donlookatmyedgyteenface


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 25, 2016)

endoverend said:


> I regret everything
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: me + doggo


what a cute cat!


----------



## chocoboss (Jul 25, 2016)

So this is ... me

Me with miku :3


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 25, 2016)

chocoboss said:


> So this is ... me
> 
> Me with miku :3


I can't see the images


----------



## chocoboss (Jul 25, 2016)

Just  edited I got some problem while trying to share it with google


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 25, 2016)

Spoiler: hello


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 25, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Spoiler: hello


So...this is our president


----------



## Cyan (Jul 25, 2016)

chocoboss said:


> Since I work in a college I'm oftenly work with my students


I'm not sure you should post that picture if you didn't ask her first.
unless it's already a public picture (facebook etc.)


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 2, 2016)

Alright, I may as well...


----------



## MartyDreamy (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Dayfid (Aug 4, 2016)

Hanging out with my derpy dog and my angry cat.


----------



## Pogolol (Aug 7, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Hanging out with my derpy dog and my angry cat.
> 
> [E]
> Wow this is gold


----------



## SonyUSA (Aug 7, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> Spoiler: Starting my nightly Pokémon GO hunt



You look like the brother from Liv and Maddie


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 14, 2016)

Spoiler: positive vibes


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 14, 2016)

MartyDreamy said:


> View attachment 58092


HD camera upgrade? No longer a potato. But a Goddess.


----------



## Dayfid (Aug 16, 2016)

Managed to get a fire selfie with the Prime Minister of Canada/my new daddy 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh what the hell I'll join in.....


----------



## Dayfid (Aug 16, 2016)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Oh what the hell I'll join in.....



Nice! I have a similar hat but the triforce is smaller and white. 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mistie (Aug 16, 2016)

Spoiler: Crappy Picture from last night









Best outfit for playing Overwatch at 3am tho


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 16, 2016)

Mistie said:


> Spoiler: Crappy Picture from last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lepord print hoodie. That looks so comfortable


----------



## Mistie (Aug 16, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Lepord print hoodie. That looks so comfortable


Its actually a onesie


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 16, 2016)

Mistie said:


> Its actually a onesie


No idea what that is or means, but it looks cute.


----------



## Mistie (Aug 16, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> No idea what that is or means, but it looks cute.


YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT A ONESIE IS????? ITS BASICALLY BABY CLOTHES FOR ADULTS THAT IS ONE PIECE AND COVERS THE WHOLE BODY


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 16, 2016)

Mistie said:


> YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT A ONESIE IS????? ITS BASICALLY BABY CLOTHES FOR ADULTS THAT IS ONE PIECE AND COVERS THE WHOLE BODY


Okay, i know now Jeez O_O


----------



## Mistie (Aug 16, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Okay, i know now Jeez O_O


That wasn't yelling sorry ): IT was pure and utter excitement


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2016)

Spoiler: taken with crappy 3ds camera, noob at night (blech)


----------



## mashers (Aug 19, 2016)

@VinsCool 
Your hair looks great


----------



## mashers (Aug 26, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> And keeps becoming better!
> 
> *modsnip*


It's amazing! Really suits you Vinny


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 26, 2016)

mashers said:


> It's amazing! Really suits you Vinny


Thanks man!


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 26, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> And keeps becoming better!
> 
> *modsnip*


the thumbnail makes me think you're wearing a hat.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 26, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> the thumbnail makes me think you're wearing a hat.


Hahaha okay xD


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Sep 2, 2016)

Letting my facial hair grow out.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 3, 2016)

Ya boi reppin in front of his sick new location that he works at now.


----------



## mashers (Sep 4, 2016)

@VinsCool 
Do you even need to ask?


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 7, 2016)

You guys haven't seen my ugly mug in a while



Spoiler


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Sep 7, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> You guys haven't seen my ugly mug in a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Creepy dude
> 
> *modsnip*
> 
> Also yes I know my hair was messy, forgot to brush earlier in the day.


My hair was a little longer then yours two days ago. Finally had the urge to cut it yesterday. Wish I had taken a pic before for comparison.

@SomecallmeBerto
I'm as white as they come. Mostly because I'm nocturnal.



Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 7, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> You guys haven't seen my ugly mug in a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not too bad looking


----------



## Ridge (Sep 11, 2016)

You can tell I use Android


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Erikku (Sep 15, 2016)

Bortz said:


> View attachment 62705
> View attachment 62706


lookin' fly Bortz

Here's a more recent pic of my shitty face


Spoiler: It's also my facebook profile pic, lol so fugly, wo
w


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 15, 2016)

Erikku said:


> lookin' fly Bortz
> 
> Here's a more recent pic of my shitty face
> 
> ...


You're a good lookin cat. Stop being a bitch about it.


----------



## mashers (Sep 15, 2016)

I've been expecting you, Mr @Bortz...


----------



## Erikku (Sep 15, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> You're a good lookin cat. Stop being a bitch about it.


*bitches more on u telling me to stop being a bitch*

jk don't sue me plz


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 16, 2016)

Found some old pictures from my highschool days. This is when photos had to be developed lol



Spoiler











Spoiler


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Sep 16, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Selfie with my best friend Monster Energy
> 
> *modsnip*


Oh good lord is that a minion there?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 16, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Oh good lord is that a minion there?


They're everywhere


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 16, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Oh good lord is that a minion there?


Omg you're right. @VinsCool what are you doing?


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 16, 2016)

...damn. The average age of these pictures makes me feel old, haha.


----------



## Dayfid (Sep 16, 2016)

Found this strange looking rat.


----------



## _Mary_ (Sep 17, 2016)

mowdell


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 17, 2016)

_Mary_ said:


> mowdell


Are you laying in the middle of a construction site? Whatever, I'd like this pic twice, but it won't let me.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 17, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Are you laying in the middle of a construction site? Whatever, I'd like this pic twice, but it won't let me.


Mac daddy


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 18, 2016)

Spoiler: trendy


----------



## LittleFlame (Sep 18, 2016)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: trendy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 63062


I like shorts!, they're comfortable and easy to wear!

(i fucking hate wearing shorts)


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 18, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> I like shorts!, they're comfortable and easy to wear!
> 
> (i fucking hate wearing shorts)


Like I really care


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2016)

IMG reply not relevant to this topic _ Ska


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2016)

It's ya boi


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 21, 2016)

_Mary_ said:


> mowdell


That weather looks great, does it still feel like summer? Is almost autaum here. Candy, pumpkins, and turkey dinner.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't show this pic very often, especially when I'm not cuddling a tame fox lol, but a few years back, Bill Nye the Science Guy spoke at the university I was attending and working on campus for. Sure enough, I got to meet him 
A pretty funny and all around nice guy


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 21, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't show this pic very often, especially when I'm not cuddling a tame fox lol, but a few years back, Bill Nye the Science Guy spoke at the university I was attending and working on campus for. Sure enough, I got to meet him
> A pretty funny and all around nice guy


You got to meet Bill Nye? That's pretty badass.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 21, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> You got to meet Bill Nye? That's pretty badass.



It was pretty freaking cool


----------



## nxwing (Sep 25, 2016)

Just had this taken hours ago





P.S. Face and clothes were edited


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 26, 2016)

Spoiler: #NoChin


----------



## mashers (Sep 27, 2016)

New hair cut today. I look a bit mean in the first picture. I was actually just concentrating on holding the camera still.


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 27, 2016)

mashers said:


> New hair cut today. I look a bit mean in the first picture. I was actually just concentrating on holding the camera still.
> 
> View attachment 64111 View attachment 64112


I had a septum piercing, and my hoop looked just like that.


----------



## Gyrobax (Sep 27, 2016)

hi


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Dayfid (Sep 29, 2016)

mashers said:


> New hair cut today. I look a bit mean in the first picture. I was actually just concentrating on holding the camera still.
> 
> View attachment 64111 View attachment 64112


A like isn't enough so: **Love**

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aerocool (Sep 29, 2016)

Gyrobax said:


> hi


You look like Reggie ^^


Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 29, 2016)

Forgot I snapped this one.


Spoiler: here's a picture of a faggot in his natural habitat around a month ago










Shitty picture ;/


----------



## RevPokemon (Sep 29, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


>


You look like a lake in the rural area, although it is hard to tell with that guy who photobombed you
Lol


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 29, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> You look like a lake in the rural area, although it is hard to tell with that guy who photobombed you
> Lol


i hate that guy who photobombed me; i can't even live like a natural lake. 

in seriousness, is it just me who things the photo looks like the lake is my shoulder


----------



## RevPokemon (Sep 29, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> i hate that guy who photobombed me; i can't even live like a natural lake.
> 
> in seriousness, is it just me who things the photo looks like the lake is my shoulder


Actually I see it too!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 29, 2016)

me without my face again


----------



## Gyrobax (Sep 30, 2016)

'Don said:


> You look like Reggie ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler


my body is ready


----------



## PaiiNSteven (Oct 1, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/ah0ZZr1.png
Whered the desktop thread go?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 1, 2016)

PaiiNSteven said:


> http://i.imgur.com/ah0ZZr1.png
> Whered the desktop thread go?


That is in the computer section, this is off topic section.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/post-a-picture-of-your-desktop.56484/


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 2, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I'm ill and also really sleepy but I can't sleep because I keep coughing and sneezing every two seconds so here a Bub.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: High Quality 3DS Photos
> ...


How are you so cute? ._.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> How are you so cute? ._.


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MartyDreamy (Oct 2, 2016)

Ohai 
(Took it with a random filter of Retrica lol)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I keep coughing and sneezing every two seconds


RIP bub


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 2, 2016)

MartyDreamy said:


> (Took it with a random filter of Retrica lol


What is that on your shirt? 
Also i notice you don't wear make up, just got mr curious.


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 2, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> me without my face again



Hey, you live in my hometown!  Lovely picture of the skyline.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Oct 2, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What is that on your shirt?
> Also i notice you don't wear make up, just got mr curious.


Paris baby
And the Tour Eiffel  :3


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 2, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> Hey, you live in my hometown!  Lovely picture of the skyline.


ah thanks fam, where do you live now?


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 2, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> ah thanks fam, where do you live now?



Moving to the USA soon.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Oct 6, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> Moving to the USA soon.


Just curious, but why are you moving to America?  We're not in the best position, currently.  I've even joked around saying that I'm going to move to Canada (but that's just an unrealistic goal, currently).  I do like America, though, and I think you will too.  Just don't expect a decent president any time soon....


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 6, 2016)

Most recent picture of me... I feel like I look depressed lmao. Currently growing out my hair.


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Me too
> 
> *modsnip*


One day I'll have glorious hair like that


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 6, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> One day I'll have glorious hair like that


My hair is glorious, really? Thanks


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 6, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Just curious, but why are you moving to America?  We're not in the best position, currently.  I've even joked around saying that I'm going to move to Canada (but that's just an unrealistic goal, currently).  I do like America, though, and I think you will too.  Just don't expect a decent president any time soon....



My gf and I want to be together, that's all.  She can't stand the idea of leaving the USA...


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Oct 6, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> My gf and I want to be together, that's all.  She can't stand the idea of leaving the USA...


Yeah, it's a good country.  Hopefully we get our shit together, though.


----------



## Jonna (Oct 9, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> My gf and I want to be together, that's all.  She can't stand the idea of leaving the USA...


Tell her Canada is like the U.S, but a bit colder, nicer, and a good heaping of cultural sensitivity. Plus free health care, which helps so much if you have any major health concerns that are costly elsewhere.

I don't know why I'm so offended, maybe because you're a cool Canadian and I don't want you leaving here.


----------



## nxwing (Oct 9, 2016)

Rrrrrrrr!


----------



## astrangeone (Oct 9, 2016)

Jonna said:


> Tell her Canada is like the U.S, but a bit colder, nicer, and a good heaping of cultural sensitivity. Plus free health care, which helps so much if you have any major health concerns that are costly elsewhere.
> 
> I don't know why I'm so offended, maybe because you're a cool Canadian and I don't want you leaving here.



Problem is, she's a veteran and she relies on the health assistance with that.  (Recently diagnosed with diabetes...)


----------



## mgrev (Oct 9, 2016)

this is the face of crippling depression


----------



## Issac (Oct 9, 2016)

I was in one of the hip magazines, at a pre-release party of an earlier issue. Had to go through a restaurant, and through the kitchen, to get to a small inner court. Invite only. And there were a lot of bloggers and "famous" people.
I'm the guy with the bad posture next to the girl with purple tights.


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 10, 2016)

Issac said:


> I was in one of the hip magazines, at a pre-release party of an earlier issue. Had to go through a restaurant, and through the kitchen, to get to a small inner court. Invite only. And there were a lot of bloggers and "famous" people.
> I'm the guy with the bad posture next to the girl with purple tights.
> 
> View attachment 65546








 this one?


----------



## Cyan (Oct 10, 2016)

You're a star !


----------



## Issac (Oct 10, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> this one?


That one


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 11, 2016)

Barely a picture of me but my dog was being derpy as usual.


----------



## mashers (Oct 20, 2016)

Me and Bowser enjoying our favourite walk


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 20, 2016)

You sexyheads have gone for to long without me.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Oct 20, 2016)

I don't know why I can't upload images here...


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 20, 2016)

MartyDreamy said:


> I don't know why I can't upload images here...



Use imgur.com


----------



## Issac (Oct 20, 2016)

MartyDreamy said:


> I don't know why I can't upload images here...


Something broke when they reverted the site to "before featured posts", because that was slowing the site down a lot. 
For now, just use imgur as @DinohScene says above, or any other picture uploading site for now


----------



## MartyDreamy (Oct 20, 2016)

I don't know why I took it 






(uh... This photo is horrible)


----------



## Issac (Oct 20, 2016)

MartyDreamy said:


> (uh... This photo is horrible)


No it's not.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Oct 21, 2016)

Issac said:


> No it's not.


Yes it is


----------



## mashers (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm at Ponycon today with an autistic client. Doing my best to fit in even though I really don't


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 23, 2016)

mashers said:


> I'm at Ponycon today with an autistic client. Doing my best to fit in even though I really don't
> 
> View attachment 66856


Client? What do you do then?


----------



## mashers (Oct 23, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> Client? What do you do then?


My training was in Speech and Language Therapy, but now I specialise in helping children and young people with autism with language, communication, learning, life skills, relationships and pretty much anything else they and their families need help with to do with autism


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Oct 23, 2016)

MartyDreamy said:


> Yes it is



it looks funny, i like that pose, you look like a neko-

you guys look fancy btw. 0w0


----------



## mashers (Oct 23, 2016)

leonmagnus99 said:


> you look like a neko-


A cat?


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Oct 23, 2016)

mashers said:


> A cat?



yas!
and you got nais beard mun XD (jealous)


----------



## Kingy (Oct 23, 2016)

Spoiler: Me as a little child aaaaahhh










Meet TheCringy34 as a tiny child. :^)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2016)

Spoiler: the weed was not smoken



http://i.imgur.com/nWOdyqw.jpg


a picture after a shower.


----------



## mashers (Oct 23, 2016)

leonmagnus99 said:


> yas!
> and you got nais beard mun XD (jealous)


Thanks  I'm a bit sensitive about my beard so I appreciate the compliment


----------



## cearp (Oct 23, 2016)

mashers said:


> but now I specialise in helping children and young people


i thought most people into mlp were over the age of 18? anyway, an admirable job  cool


----------



## mashers (Oct 23, 2016)

cearp said:


> i thought most people into mlp were over the age of 18? anyway, an admirable job  cool


Thanks! Actually there was a mixture of ages there including children, but yeah mostly adults. It was an interesting experience for sure.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 28, 2016)

Fucking poser piece of crap lmao


----------



## Boureds_Kitty! (Oct 28, 2016)

Nyaa! Everyone on the temp has such pretty faces *teehee*
Kitty would post a picture but Kitty is too self-conscious to do so....


----------



## Cyan (Oct 28, 2016)

Elysium420 said:


> Fucking poser piece of crap lmao


Hey Luigi! where's mario?


----------



## mashers (Oct 28, 2016)

@Elysium420 
Nice hat!


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 28, 2016)

mashers said:


> @Elysium420
> Nice hat!


Thanks, I'm quite fond of it.


----------



## Dayfid (Oct 28, 2016)

Dyed my hair blue again.


----------



## Joom (Oct 31, 2016)

Happy Halloween 



Spoiler


----------



## mashers (Nov 2, 2016)

Apparently you're not supposed to wear braces (suspenders) and a belt together. But I've never really gone along with rules of fashion


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 2, 2016)

Normally I would agree that fashion is a game for mugs, however unlike most other fashion occasions there is a thread of logic that weaves its way into this one. That being what if you are caught short and ultimately comes down to a photo finish?
Song because why not


----------



## mashers (Nov 2, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Normally I would agree that fashion is a game for mugs, however unlike most other fashion occasions there is a thread of logic that weaves its way into this one. That being what if you are caught short and ultimately comes down to a photo finish?


Not to worry, braces slip quickly off the shoulders so it really comes down to how quickly you can unbuckle a belt, which takes a second at most. I did once have a close call when I was wearing braces which I had buttoned under epaulettes of the shirt I was wearing so they wouldn't come off, and since I only wear button-on braces, they don't come off my trousers easily. Can't quite remember how I got out of that one, but I at least learned a lesson from it.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Nov 3, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Guess what changed.
> 
> *snip*



Baby face FTW.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Go Tribe!!!


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 21, 2016)

Spoiler: autumn vibes


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Rare pictures of me with and without glasses. Pick whichever you like the most.
> 
> *snip*


That mane is gettin long


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 21, 2016)

oh well I might as well jump on the bandwagon too


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 21, 2016)

Getting cold up north. hence the unshaven face.


----------



## Dayfid (Nov 22, 2016)

The Lion King.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 22, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> The Lion King.


Riding on the Lion King I see


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 22, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Riding on the Lion King I see


He would probably be more than happy to ride other things


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 22, 2016)

GhostLatte said:


> He would probably be more than happy to ride other things


I already know that, hehe.


----------



## mashers (Nov 22, 2016)

Spoiler: Lumberjack :D


----------



## Dayfid (Nov 22, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Riding on the Lion King I see



 He was big.


GhostLatte said:


> He would probably be more than happy to ride other things


How did you know?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 27, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Spoiler: Sometimes I think I look adorable when I've just woken up
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70378


You definitely are


----------



## Meteor7 (Nov 28, 2016)

Spoiler: THE TRUE SELF








...I'm joking.


Spoiler: Actually.








Much less interesting, I agree. This is actually a bit of an older photo; my hair is long enough for a pony tail, now.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 30, 2016)

Fiancee trimmed my head this weekend. Turns out? She's not half bad.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Dec 14, 2016)

A pic from my vacation to NY about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2016)

Spoiler: open at own risk











Have a pic of a tired me.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 16, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: open at own risk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


time for a haircut dood


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 17, 2016)

getting cold out there boys


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> getting cold out there boys
> View attachment 72307


You look like the guy in the first watch dogs with that thing over your mouth.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 17, 2016)

VinLark said:


> You look like the guy in the first watch dogs with that thing over your mouth.


Adrian Pierce? . no way i'm not a machine like him okay , though i'll take that as a compliment . tempature just hit -40 celcius , so I gotta dress up or freeze

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw @VinLark , hey vinny , why haven't we seen any pics of you lately?


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 17, 2016)

Spoiler: fly guy


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 17, 2016)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: fly guy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72311


lookin cool there dude.


----------



## TheLegendofMario (Dec 17, 2016)

Me when I got my free DMG-01 and found out that it had dead lines


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 17, 2016)

TheLegendofMario said:


> Me when I got my free DMG-01 and found out that it had dead lines


But hey you got it for free!!!
Grab yourself a flashcard and LSDJ now


----------



## TheLegendofMario (Dec 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> But hey you got it for free!!!
> Grab yourself a flashcard and LSDJ now


I would but I have to first replace the Capacitors and repair the screen.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> btw @VinLark , hey vinny , why haven't we seen any pics of you lately?


Why not


Spoiler: ayyyy





[/spoiler


I don't take many photos of myself. Just videos


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 17, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Why not
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ayyyy
> ...


Wew lad I'm really disappointed. I expected you to look like me.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 17, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Why not
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ayyyy
> ...


........I like .....the headphones..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



lcie nimbus said:


> getting cold out there boys
> View attachment 72307


would you believe i'm still wearing this in front of the keyboard . well g-night guys . was intending to do a little rant in my blog , but i'll hold off till tomorrow , store up some more anger n hatred .


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 17, 2016)

Have an awesome pic of me-
Playin my psp-


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> Have an awesome pic of me-
> Playin my psp-
> View attachment 72348


Is that a N3DSXL or O3DSXL?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 17, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Is that a N3DSXL or O3DSXL?


O3DSXL


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 17, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Is that a N3DSXL or O3DSXL?


No that's a PSP.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> No that's a PSP.


AYYYYYYYYYYYYY

I see what you did there


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 17, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> No that's a PSP.


i'm playing a psp 3000 and holding a 3ds in my lap sooo , it counts both ways .


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 19, 2016)

Spoiler: school got me like


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 19, 2016)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: school got me like
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 72487


The stress is going to your head, son .


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 20, 2016)

Spoiler: Temper scene trash


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 20, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: Temper scene trash


 Raises eyebrow* you put on a shirt.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: Temper scene trash


You? Shirt? DO YOU FEEL OK?

Also, I want one but I couldn't afford one ;-;


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 20, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> Raises eyebrow* you put on a shirt.



I know what you're doing at night now 



PokeAcer said:


> You? Shirt? DO YOU FEEL OK?
> 
> Also, I want one but I couldn't afford one ;-;



I'm fine thanks, have one with a vest!



Spoiler: Temper Hello Kitty scene trash


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 25, 2016)

Spoiler: merry tempmas plebs


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 28, 2016)

lookin good


Spoiler: you'll never guess what kept me company throughout the holidays...maybe






EPIC hangover...just kidding, I only drank half of it, I think.


----------



## Dayfid (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## x65943 (Jan 1, 2017)

Drawing stuff as always.
-snip-


----------



## Cyan (Jan 1, 2017)

You look cute :kitty:


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 5, 2017)

Spoiler: yo


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 8, 2017)

Spoiler












Its been a while


----------



## x65943 (Jan 10, 2017)

New suit. Very important interview in two days. Wish me luck.
-snip-


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2017)

x65943 said:


> New suit. Very important interview in two days. Wish me luck.


James Bond?


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 11, 2017)

-nvm lol-


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 11, 2017)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> ButtHole
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Not sure if you're hiding your face or cooking meth


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Jan 11, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Not sure if you're hiding your face or cooking meth


I'm cooking up dank, weeb, memes


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2017)

PokeAcer said:


>


I like your eyes.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I like your eyes.


Everyone who's seen this photo has said this and my eyes usually look terrible x3


----------



## Sheimi (Jan 13, 2017)

Spoiler: pic


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## MadMageKefka (Jan 16, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Raises eyebrow*


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 16, 2017)

I did not know Kefka had a beard!


----------



## MadMageKefka (Jan 16, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I did not know Kefka had a beard!


Losing to the returners really took a lot out of me, being killed and all. Decided to grow a beard and retreat to a nice, peaceful log cabin somewhere in the dino forest.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 16, 2017)

I did not know we had my nemesis on this board! (sorry, never noticed you since you registered)
nice avatar


----------



## MadMageKefka (Jan 16, 2017)

Cyan said:


> I did not know we had my nemesis on this board! (sorry, never noticed you since you registered)
> nice avatar


Thanks! Hey man, REALLY sorry about the whole Doma thing... I was at a really low point in my life, shooting up magitek all the time. I can't undo the damage that was done, but I hope someday we can be cool. 




Was gonna go the traditional jerk Kefka method with this "joke," bla bla dead family... but decided that might be less funny, lol. Pretty soon after I joined I noticed your avatar, always thought it was awesome a mod was a ff6 fan. Replied to you on a few threads in the past. WHY DON'T YOU REMEMBER ME? WTF?!

...nah. Tons of users on this site. Seriously no offense taken whatsoever.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jan 16, 2017)

Pictures gone for now as it looks awful a new one will be up soon

That moment when your hair is the same tone as rins and not legit blond. Or if you wanna take animu out of the covno I guess you could say I'm now gbatemps very own Donald trump.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 19, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Am I kawaii yet?
> 
> *modsnip*


OOOOOH YEAH MY BITCH 
the photo is really cool....
 MY BÉTCH

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



x65943 said:


> New suit. Very important interview in two days. Wish me luck.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You look like an entrepreneur. Good luck in the interview.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jan 20, 2017)

Spoiler










does this count? I mean its a meme with 2 pictures of me!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 20, 2017)

NutymcNuty said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL you looks like a MEME 
CONGRATS MAN ^^ YOU CAN BE A MEME IN THE FUTURE


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jan 20, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> LOL you looks like a MEME
> CONGRATS MAN ^^ YOU CAN BE A MEME IN THE FUTURE





Spoiler


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 20, 2017)

NutymcNuty said:


> Spoiler


want more memes?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 22, 2017)

Spoiler: fly guy


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 22, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: fly guy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75863


Could have used a adfly link at least.
*wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 22, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: fly guy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75863



You look so symmetrical


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 23, 2017)

-snip-


----------



## Issac (Jan 23, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> -


Oh hello!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 23, 2017)

Issac said:


> Oh hello!


Hoi!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 23, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Hoi!


You're a cutie


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 23, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> You're a cutie


thank


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 23, 2017)

And I've never put a pic here, maybe never will...


----------



## Issac (Jan 23, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> And I've never put a pic here, maybe never will...


Do it, or not. It's up to you, and you should never be pressured to post a picture of yourself online. 

But it's fun to see each other!


----------



## linuxares (Jan 23, 2017)

I would never do this on here, it's so easy to backtrack people if you really want.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 23, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> love reacts only
> View attachment 75956


cyuuute


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jan 23, 2017)

Spoiler










I have meme issues...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 23, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> love reacts only
> View attachment 75956


aw you're cute!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NutymcNuty said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is copying my idea XD


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 24, 2017)

Can't wait till summer~


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 24, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Can't wait till summer~



Does your hair change color every 15 minutes? XD


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 24, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Can't wait till summer~


dinoh confirmed cutest thing ever 2017 <3


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 24, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> dinoh confirmed cutest thing ever 2017 <3


we will make some memes with this photo right? PLEASE YES?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 24, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> we will make some memes with this photo right? PLEASE YES?


well i kinda have an idea for a funny since i have something that should arrive tomorrow :3


----------



## hii915 (Jan 25, 2017)

headbang pause


----------



## hii915 (Jan 25, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> are you scared with something?
> HEY MA BOI, TAKE A BETTER PHOTO!
> THE HEADSET IS CROOKED, FIX IT


  
now in 4k


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 2, 2017)

My first Temper Pic:




I always look dumb as fuck in pictures. Shut up


----------



## DarkKaine (Feb 2, 2017)

Couldn't be bothered fixing my hair, just showered.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Feb 2, 2017)

Girl in black





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Darkyose said:


> And I've never put a pic here, maybe never will...


Do it NAU!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Feb 2, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> Girl in black
> 
> View attachment 77028
> 
> ...


...........Cute, that's all i'm gonna say.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 2, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> ...........Cute, that's all i'm gonna say.


post you pic pliz?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Feb 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> post you pic pliz?


I already have some here.








Satsified ? check out page, 375 and 376 for more of me.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 2, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> I already have some here.
> View attachment 77047
> 
> 
> ...


FUK
i want more XD
are you serious with this?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Feb 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> FUK
> i want more XD
> are you serious with this?


yes, ive got 4 or 5 pics here, and that's enough for now. maybe in the future.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Feb 2, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> love reacts only
> View attachment 75956


Its strange... You look EXACTLY like someone I know irl. You cant be her tho, wrong country. Still weird tho. Clone mayhaps?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 3, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> Its strange... You look EXACTLY like someone I know irl. You cant be her tho, wrong country. Still weird tho. Clone mayhaps?


Super secret sister!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 3, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> Its strange... You look EXACTLY like someone I know irl. You cant be her tho, wrong country. Still weird tho. Clone mayhaps?


Huh, speaking of that I also had an online friend who knew another girl that looked EXACTLY like me but she had glasses. Honestly that really fucked me up lmao.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Feb 3, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Huh, speaking of that I also had an online friend who knew another girl that looked EXACTLY like me but she had glasses. Honestly that really fucked me up lmao.


They say everyone has a double somewhere in the world. You apparently have at least two, lol. I also once knew someone who looked exactly like me, I used to let him use my ID to buy alcohol and stuff years ago, that's how close he looked, haha.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 3, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> They say everyone has a double somewhere in the world. You apparently have at least two, lol. I also once knew someone who looked exactly like me, I used to let him use my ID to buy alcohol and stuff years ago, that's how close he looked, haha.


I look a lot like my sister, does that work too?


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 3, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I look a lot like my sister, does that work too?


People say me n me bf look a like...


----------



## migles (Feb 3, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> love reacts only
> View attachment 75956


love reacts?

I LOVE YOU SO MUCH!!!! YOU ARE SO CUTE OMG!!!!

*creepy stalks for life*


----------



## Searinox (Feb 3, 2017)

Okay I'm bored enough I guess. XD


----------



## Issac (Feb 3, 2017)

Less chitchat, moar pictures!


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 3, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> sometimes you looks like a man and some times a teenager, again.. i like your hair
> You look cute in this photo.





THEELEMENTKH said:


> Nice hair
> Mine is quite long and likes to be very frustrating when wind comes trough





BlueFox gui said:


> My hair is bulky, and I had to cut it yesterday.
> i wanted to have a hair like vinscool T^T





Issac said:


> Less chitchat, moar pictures!





Spoiler: nirvana <3


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 3, 2017)

this isn't EOF


Spoiler


----------



## DarkGabbz (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## WeedZ (Feb 3, 2017)

I haven't posted anything in a while


Spoiler








Edit, sorry for the weird filter. Idk how to turn it off.


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 3, 2017)

Oh look. Shade effect with my fingers.
I look weird, lol.


----------



## Chary (Feb 4, 2017)

Oh yeah this thread exists...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 4, 2017)

Chary said:


> Oh yeah this thread exists...
> View attachment 77199


So when is Naoto cosplay?


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 4, 2017)

Can you people please shut the fuck up and stop turning this into a fucking chatbox!
Post pictures of yourself, not useless comments, memes or pictures of celebs!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 4, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Can you people please shut the fuck up and stop turning this into a fucking chatbox!
> Post pictures of yourself, not useless comments, memes or pictures of celebs!


I like the cat in the background


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 4, 2017)

Christ, I thought the whole point of this thread was for Tempers to post pics and talk about them. Memes and shit like that I can understand, but just, "post a pic and move on, no convo" is pretty damn lame.
Oh, and here's a pic of me, so I'm within "compliance".



Apologies that I look like crap (no work for a bit, so I've been lazy about shaving, I promise I clean up well~), and also apologies for my phone's inner camera for _being_ crap.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 4, 2017)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Christ, I thought the whole point of this thread was for Tempers to post pics and talk about them. Memes and shit like that I can understand, but just, "post a pic and move on, no convo" is pretty damn lame.
> Oh, and here's a pic of me, so I'm within "compliance".
> 
> View attachment 77248
> ...



Compliments etc are fine, but turning it into a chatbox is frowned upon.
A page with just one pic and nothing but comments (usually shitpost) isn't really "Temper pics" esque.

Anyway, you look awfully familiar...
Do I know you from outside of Temp?


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 4, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Compliments etc are fine, but turning it into a chatbox is frowned upon.
> A page with just one pic and nothing but comments (usually shitpost) isn't really "Temper pics" esque.
> 
> Anyway, you look awfully familiar...
> Do I know you from outside of Temp?


I know what you mean, I just feel that squashing a lot of chat outside of compliments (save for truly trash posts) in a thread like this isn't terribly organic for a community like this.
Anyway, you wouldn't believe how many times I get told I look familiar. I guess I just have one of those faces. My favorite to date had to be when I was told I look familiar and asked if I was from Norway. The only time I've been outside the US is when I was three-and-a-half, mom and dad took me up to British Columbia, in Canada. So, no, safe to assume I'm not from Norway


----------



## Issac (Feb 4, 2017)

There were TOO much shitposting there for a while. There were replies just for the sake of replying, without any meaningful content. Comments are fine, compliments, discussion about stuff related to something in the pictures are fine. 

But this isn't the place to just write mindless comments to bump up your post count.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 4, 2017)

Issac said:


> There were TOO much shitposting there for a while. There were replies just for the sake of replying, without any meaningful content. Comments are fine, compliments, discussion about stuff related to something in the pictures are fine.
> 
> But this isn't the place to just write mindless comments to bump up your post count.


Okay, yes, that I totally agree with. See? Context is great


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 8, 2017)

Not enough of these to keep me sane.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 10, 2017)

1, because f me.



Spoiler











2, because it's scotch time!



Spoiler


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 10, 2017)

Sicklyboy said:


> 1, because f me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow you... you are... you are normal O_O


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 10, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> wow you... you are... you are normal O_O



Oh, I've known that for some time


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh, I've known that for some time


hhhhhhhmmmmmmm streeeeeeenge


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 10, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> wow you... you are... you are normal O_O



A drinker, gamer, appreciator of good audio equipment, and constantly walking the line of crippling depression.  More or less like everyone else.



BlueFox gui said:


> hhhhhhhmmmmmmm streeeeeeenge



I met him for lunch while I was on vacation last year!


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 10, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> hhhhhhhmmmmmmm streeeeeeenge



Nah, I just said that because he and I hung out together a few months ago


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 10, 2017)

Sicklyboy said:


> A drinker, gamer, appreciator of good audio equipment, and constantly walking the line of crippling depression.  More or less like everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> I met him for lunch while I was on vacation last year!


yeah youre normal XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Nah, I just said that because he and I hung out together a few months ago


ROMANTI... i mean COOL DUDE.... cool


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 10, 2017)

Sicklyboy said:


> A drinker, gamer, appreciator of good audio equipment, and constantly walking the line of crippling depression.  More or less like everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> I met him for lunch while I was on vacation last year!



Yeah, but I feel like an idiot for not taking pics >< XD


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, but I feel like an idiot for not taking pics >< XD


with me is different, im too much ugly for normal eyes and normal cameras XD


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, but I feel like an idiot for not taking pics >< XD



It's all good my dude!  I didn't take any also because I didn't know if you were cool with having a group pic up here, nor did I even think to ask. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Hey, it's me again! Anyone surprised yet?
> 
> *modsnip*


WTF sometimes you looks like a kid and sometimes not


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 10, 2017)

Sicklyboy said:


> It's all good my dude!  I didn't take any also because I didn't know if you were cool with having a group pic up here, nor did I even think to ask. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Ugh, well if you ever visit again, I'll be sure to XD


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 10, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> WTF sometimes you looks like a kid and sometimes you looks like a squid


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 10, 2017)

CeeDee said:


>


Do you dare for a photo here?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> WTF sometimes you looks like a kid and sometimes not


I'm a weird guy


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I'm a weird guy


youre not weird, you are cool.... because is your name... vins.... COOL... and you are... COOL


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 10, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> Do you dare for a photo here?


nah, I'm just here to shitpost

You DID see my post, right? it was a splatoon joke


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 10, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> nah, I'm just here to shitpost
> 
> You DID see my post, right? it was a splatoon joke


i did not understand the joke, i never played splatoon im poor i don't have wii u
Q.Q


----------



## NutymcNuty (Feb 14, 2017)

Talking Wit Teh Big Boiz @VinsCool @I_AM_L_FORCE @x65943


----------



## NutymcNuty (Feb 15, 2017)

When you get teh S U C C but on Valentines Day.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2017)

NutymcNuty said:


> When you get teh S U C C but on Valentines Day.


Nice Shirt


----------



## NutymcNuty (Feb 15, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Nice Shirt


thanks


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Another day doing stuff I guess.
> *modsnip*


When will you talk on voice chat vinny


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2017)

VinLark said:


> When will you talk on voice chat vinny


I did earlier today. I will maybe later tonight


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 15, 2017)

@Sicklyboy 

Drinking you said?


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm finally brave enough to show mah ugly face
I'm not responsible for any damage my face could make to you, your sanity or your PC
EDIT: A little story about my hair and some idiot dudes


Spoiler



About a month ago I stumbled upon a group of four guys (who where about fourteen years old, I'm seventeen rn)
One of the guys said: ''Hey, Is that a girl?'' (Pointing at me)
Another replied: ''Idk man...''and started to shout ''Hey girl, giiiiirl, heeey!'' Repeatedly.
And then I looked at him and said: ''I'm not a girl, I'm the guy who f****d ur mom last night''
The face they made was really hilarious 


Now it's @BlueFox gui's turn


----------



## NutymcNuty (Feb 15, 2017)

boob selfie at school before class starts (im a guy witha nice rack)


----------



## munchluxe63 (Feb 16, 2017)

<----- Profile pic related


----------



## 6adget (Feb 16, 2017)

my ugly mug.




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

not sure why it's such a big picture. too tired to [email protected] with it anymore tonight.


----------



## vinstage (Feb 16, 2017)

Well I mean, I'll join in, sure. Only for a laugh I s'pose.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 16, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> You know... this is a thread about temper PICS


for real dude ¬¬
im too ugly for that


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 16, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> HAHA VERY FUNNY







Why does my face always makes me look angry/bored?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 16, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Why does my face always makes me look angry/bored?


Yes, I have the courage to say that you are very handsome.
This mess behind you .........
I like the hyrule shield


----------



## Windowlicker (Feb 16, 2017)

Ugly af


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 16, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> Yes, I have the courage to say that you are very handsome.
> This mess behind you .........
> I like the hyrule shield


Thanks! The shield is actually my school backpack 
And I just realized that i made the same pose as Saiyan Lusitano xD


----------



## vinstage (Feb 16, 2017)

I found some nicer photos. I'll leave it there though because, my god do I look like a 10 year old. :')
One from like, 2 years ago and another taken before Christmas :')


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 16, 2017)

vinstage said:


> I found some nicer photos. I'll leave it there though because, my god do I look like a 10 year old. :')
> One from like, 2 years ago and another taken before Christmas :')


very cute XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



THEELEMENTKH said:


> Thanks! The shield is actually my school backpack
> And I just realized that i made the same pose as Saiyan Lusitano xD


Even though I do not think I'm going to put any of my pictures here, I'm really afraid to bother someone.


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 16, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Well I mean, I'll join in, sure. Only for a laugh I s'pose.


BEST GIRL!


----------



## vinstage (Feb 16, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> BEST GIRL!


ayyy thanks. :')


----------



## kumikochan (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Feb 16, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> *snip*



Mods remove your replies for a reason.
If you don't post a picture of yourself here then what are you doing here anyway?

Thought I'd grab fatty n snap a pic.
Shiet cat, you're heavy.


----------



## vinstage (Feb 16, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Mods remove your replies for a reason.
> If you don't post a picture of yourself here then what are you doing here anyway?
> 
> Thought I'd grab fatty n snap a pic.
> Shiet cat, you're heavy.


YOUR CAT'S SO CUTE.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Feb 16, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I got a long overdue haircut today
> 
> *modsnip*


sweet


----------



## Master Dimentio (Feb 18, 2017)

Well bought time I post a picture of myself.

http://imgur.com/zhbKlcM 

and

http://imgur.com/jlWHP7A

Oh but what does the man behind the mask really look like? My identity will remain a mystery ah ha ha. But someday you will know.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2017)

MasterDimentio said:


> Well bought time I post a picture of myself.
> 
> http://imgur.com/zhbKlcM
> 
> ...


Woah i'm proud of you son---

Oh no face reveals. I see, that's alright.


----------



## x65943 (Feb 18, 2017)

@BlueFox gui
Temper pics debut! With permission


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2017)

x65943 said:


> @BlueFox gui
> Temper pics debut! With permission


OHHHHHHHHHHHH MYYYYYYYYYYYY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

He looks pretty swood my dude


----------



## JFlare (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## vinstage (Feb 18, 2017)

I mean, I took _this_ yesterday.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2017)

vinstage said:


> I mean, I took _this_ yesterday.


We have another vin and its of girl specimen 

This changes everything


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 18, 2017)

VinLark said:


> We have another vin and its of girl specimen
> 
> This changes everything


Now you'll soon™ have a Vin army on GBATemp!


----------



## Master Dimentio (Feb 18, 2017)

And now... the moment you've all been waiting for... Master Dimentio is... UNMASKED?!

  

Yeah I think I had to much fun with this reveal especially after the tease with my last post. Ah ha ha.


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 18, 2017)

vinstage said:


> I mean, I took _this_ yesterday.





Spoiler: damn girl :^o


----------



## Exavold (Feb 19, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I'm a weird guy


And a hot guy.

(9 days late, but fuck it.)


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Feb 19, 2017)

Thats's me ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Spoiler: Me / Cellenseres


----------



## Ricken (Feb 19, 2017)

Face reveal b/c boredom


Spoiler: May look slightly psychotic


----------



## vinstage (Feb 21, 2017)

i think this sums up how posy i am. welp rip.
 ;')))


----------



## Alkéryn (Feb 22, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> @DinohScene  says I'm cute, and I should post this shot here immediately.
> 
> *modsnip*


I didn't imagine you like that xD
though everytime i red vinscool i was thinking about a chubby chibi cartoon link xD


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 23, 2017)

-snip-


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 23, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> wow queen
> View attachment 79257


Stop being so cyute! >


----------



## MartyDreamy (Feb 23, 2017)

:3


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 23, 2017)

Spoiler: Neither a wise man nor a brave man lies down on the tracks of history to wait for the train of the future to run over him.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Feb 23, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: Neither a wise man nor a brave man lies down on the tracks of history to wait for the train of the future to run over him.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79261


Too much cyute <3


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 23, 2017)

If I post a pic here will I get called cyute even though I'm ugly as fuck?


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 23, 2017)

.


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 23, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> Too much cyute <3


Thanks! Now since I have made an intelligent post, I will go back to shitposting


----------



## MartyDreamy (Feb 23, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> If I post a pic here will I get called cyute even though I'm ugly as fuck?


Post it. Then we'll see if you are ugly or cyute :3
Come on dude!


----------



## MadMageKefka (Feb 23, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> If I post a pic here will I get called cyute even though I'm ugly as fuck?


Only one way to find out


----------



## MartyDreamy (Feb 23, 2017)

@CosmoCortney I want u nau


----------



## MadMageKefka (Feb 23, 2017)

Me and my new car =)

Edit: added another pic

This thing even has a beverage cooler in the glove box. Its a damn good thing I dont drink


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> @DinohScene  says I'm cute, and I should post this shot here immediately.
> 
> *modsnip*


I just noticed I have the exact same shirt as you xD


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 24, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> I just noticed I have the exact same shirt as you xD


We're Vin's after all


----------



## x65943 (Feb 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> We're Vin's after all


Now "VinsFox" has to get one too.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 24, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Now "VinsFox" has to get one too.


 @BlueFox gui


----------



## Alkéryn (Feb 24, 2017)

Even though i look good i'm kinda camera shy xD


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 24, 2017)

EDIT: wow lieks


----------



## Robert McCoy (Feb 24, 2017)

Me and my newborn son 

Edit: my hair is shit because I was asleep. Wife took this lol


----------



## Vieax (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## WeedZ (Feb 25, 2017)

Oh hey guys, what's up?


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



vinstage said:


> Well I mean, I'll join in, sure. Only for a laugh I s'pose.


That's not you. You lie. Hot girls would never be on a nerdy hacking site.


----------



## vinstage (Feb 25, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Oh hey guys, what's up?
> View attachment 79403
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Can 10/10 confirm it's me :'))


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 25, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Can 10/10 confirm it's me :'))


can also confirm is her


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 25, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Can 10/10 confirm it's me :'))


Oh yeah? Can you post a time stamp and write Rem with a heart around it?


----------



## MartyDreamy (Feb 25, 2017)

Robert McCoy said:


> Me and my newborn son
> 
> Edit: my hair is shit because I was asleep. Wife took this lol


Cyute <3


----------



## vinstage (Feb 25, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Oh yeah? Can you post a time stamp and write Rem with a heart around it?



Well. If this helps somewhat. Although, I can't say the same for the Rem.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 25, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Well. If this helps somewhat. *Although, I can't say the same for the Rem.*


Awe, you're breaking my heart.


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 26, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Awe, you're breaking my heart.


Someone came first than you...


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 26, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Someone came first than you...


giggity

But really, I don't know what you're talking about.

Edit, oh I see, that's a lot of deleted posts


----------



## vinstage (Feb 26, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Someone came first than you...


Huh?


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 26, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Huh?


Right? It's kind of hard to process


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 26, 2017)

Omg, a face reveal. I must participate!

Ta-da~






Spoiler: Fine, here's me for real this time...



Lol, it's gone now


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 26, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Right? It's kind of hard to process


Even though it's hard to process, you got to firmly grasp it to fully understand it.


----------



## vinstage (Feb 26, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Even though it's hard to process, you got to firmly grasp it to fully understand it.


Still don't understand.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2017)

A rare picture of Crystal is in the wild


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 26, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> A rare picture of Crystal is in the wild
> View attachment 79636



_A wild lewd appears. _
Captain, a wild lewd has appeared. What do you make of this situation. Mr. Sulu, prepare the lewd stache.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 26, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> A rare picture of Crystal is in the wild
> View attachment 79636


I swear you have a twin. I was certain that was you I ran into.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> I swear you have a twin. I was certain that was you I ran into.


I am actually not a real being. I am simply a being who only exist when you need me most.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 26, 2017)

My privacy alerter is peeking... so much Metadata and EXIF data here.... Use IMGUR before uploading a picture of yourself. GBATemp doesn't clean it.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 27, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I am actually not a real being. I am simply a being who only exist when you need me most.


Like the kid from paranoia agent?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Like the kid from paranoia agent?


Basically


----------



## Exavold (Feb 27, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Oh hey guys, what's up?
> View attachment 79403
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Slick af.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 28, 2017)

Exavold said:


> Slick af.


Didn't work :/


----------



## vinstage (Feb 28, 2017)

welp, another photo I guess.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 5, 2017)

I got a haircut today.  It's alright.



Spoiler


----------



## Exavold (Mar 5, 2017)

Sicklyboy said:


> I got a haircut today.  It's alright.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That smirk though


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 5, 2017)

Exavold said:


> That smirk though



Gotta have some other expression than resting bitch face every once in a while...


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 7, 2017)

Spoiler: Miraculous!










@RevPokemon @Baccabechoppin @MartyDreamy


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 7, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: Miraculous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn son where'd you find this


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 7, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> damn son where'd you find this



Ring, ebay (they also sell Ladybug her earrings) and the shirt on Redbubble.
Been following the shirt designer for almost a year now, took him a long time before he posted.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 7, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: Miraculous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit chat! So meowtastic!


----------



## vinstage (Mar 9, 2017)

Spoiler: o dear :')



snip


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: o dear :')



I see what you are doing...


your witchcraft doesnt work here.


----------



## vinstage (Mar 10, 2017)

Flame said:


> I see what you are doing...
> 
> 
> your witchcraft doesnt work here.


Oh, what a shame 

I was only here for the CFW.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 14, 2017)

I R Dino


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 17, 2017)

-snipped because reasons.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 17, 2017)

Why do people keep taking selfie with a coat on in the bathroom?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 17, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Why do people keep taking selfie with a coat on in the bathroom?


Because the first one I took was outside, but showed a local store. So I had to retake it in a more private location.


----------



## vinstage (Mar 18, 2017)

Living on the south coast - wind, wind and wind.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Mar 18, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Living on the south coast - wind, wind and wind.


Nice pics and even better catchphrase. Can't wait for season 3!


----------



## vinstage (Mar 19, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> Nice pics and even better catchphrase. Can't wait for season 3!


Neither, I relate too much to Rick when he says Wubba Lubba Dub Dub.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Mar 19, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Neither, I relate too much to Rick when he says Wubba Lubba Dub Dub.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 21, 2017)

Fuck me I love this shirt~


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 22, 2017)

look at the happiness of this kid holding the best game of the world


Spoiler: mahself


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Mar 22, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> look at the happiness of this kid holding the best game of the world
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mahself


I assume that border means greatest hits. O.o


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2017)

View attachment 82232

rate me out of 9 to 10

9 being hot... flame hot
10 being god among boys


people i like to see me rate are @Bubsy Bobcat @vinstage @DinohScene @migles @Chary


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 22, 2017)

Flame said:


> *snip*



This is weird....
I somehow imagined you looking exactly like that tho with slightly longer hair.

I say 11/10.
Mr Universe amongst multiverses.


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> This is weird....
> I somehow imagined you looking exactly like that tho with slightly longer hair.
> 
> I say 11/10.
> Mr Universe amongst multiverses.




*blushes*








lol you are kind


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 23, 2017)

Flame said:


> *blushes*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> ...



I knew you where a hunk 

Anyway, rare pic of me on an extremely lazy day.


Spoiler: fucking emo trash


----------



## migles (Mar 23, 2017)

Flame said:


> View attachment 82232
> 
> rate me out of 9 to 10
> 
> ...


roast version: you look like a generic guy named pedro

i give you a solid 8 out of ten
8= no woman will say no based on your looks. with this level as long as you are not a social cockroach, every woman at the bar will give you a change..


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2017)

migles said:


> roast version: you look like a generic guy named pedro
> 
> i give you a solid 8 out of ten
> 8= no woman will say no based on your looks. with this level as long as you are not a social cockroach, every woman at the bar will give you a change..



migles will you make the honour of being my wing man one day... you can be my Brock to my Ash


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 23, 2017)

mthrnite said:


> View attachment 82264


you looks like a character from some tv series XD


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 23, 2017)

mthrnite said:


> View attachment 82264


T
You remind me someone from a tv series....
BTW you're cool!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 23, 2017)

@MartyDreamy Martini so dreamy. 

Also i notice some of the guys here have more facial hare than i do. I'll never look like a real man.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 23, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> @MartyDreamy Martini so dreamy.
> 
> Also i notice some of the guys here have more facial hare than i do. I'll never look like a real man.


haha don't worry man, im 17 and i still don't have any XD


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 23, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Why do people keep taking selfie with a coat on in the bathroom?



when i usually take selfies (which i rarely do) then they mostly look best when i take them in the frikkin bathroom X"D

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


> Fuck me I love this shirt~



MeeYao


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 23, 2017)

leonmagnus99 said:


> when i usually take selfies (which i rarely do) then they mostly look best when i take them in the frikkin bathroom X"D


The key point in that question was "With a coat on" OO_OO


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 23, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> The key point in that question was "With a coat on" OO_OO


i just now found the pic you are talking about x'D
coat and hidden face ? XD wooooH~

well, i also dislike sharing pic online, but i wanted to share one here since i love this community.
i do not look near as fabulous as you guys though -u-'

and i intend to hide half of my face like the person with da coat.


----------



## vinstage (Mar 23, 2017)

Spoiler: another one, yay



snip





Flame said:


> View attachment 82232
> 
> rate me out of 9 to 10
> 
> ...


11 ;^)


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: another one, yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just 11 that could mean anything!

11 out of 10 times im good with maths... 

DAMN YOU MATHS! 


:'(


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 23, 2017)

bored
(100% potato pic)


----------



## el_gonz87 (Mar 23, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> look at the happiness of this kid holding the best game of the world
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mahself



Nice to put a face to you my cheeky brazilian friend, it was a pleasure helping you join the A9LH dark side of the world.

I shall have to put one of myself soon so that the Temp can put a face behind the madness!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> 4 pages of PMs answering questions! I'm offended! LOL


dont be offended UwU

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MartyDreamy said:


> View attachment 82284
> bored
> (100% potato pic)


aw you're so cute >w<


----------



## el_gonz87 (Mar 23, 2017)

Her'es the face behind the madness:


Spoiler: Me and ze wife











Don't trust her smile, dat girl is trying to kill Luigi (N3DSXL) everyday.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 23, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Her'es the face behind the madness:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me and ze wife
> ...


for real man '-'
this picture scares me .-.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 23, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> aw you're so cute >w<


Aww thanks dude OwO


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 23, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> Aww thanks dude OwO


just stay taking those cute pics, man YOU ARE SOO CUUUTE


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 23, 2017)

Flame said:


> just 11 that could mean anything!
> 
> 11 out of 10 times im good with maths...
> 
> ...


The education system is flawed all over the world. Localization is awful. 
@MartyDreamy Look so cold, eat some hot soup.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 23, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> @MartyDreamy Look so cold, eat some hot soup.


Nah I'm okay lol
I ate soup yesterday


----------



## Chary (Mar 24, 2017)

Flame said:


> just 11 that could mean anything!
> 
> 11 out of 10 times im good with maths...
> 
> ...


I give a 10.5!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Mar 24, 2017)

thinking of posting a pic of me with my new glasses.........


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 24, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> thinking of posting a pic of me with my new glasses.........


I'm glad i'm not the only one who wears glasses. (OF COURSE I'M NOT) I just hope it win me affection points with the gamer ladies that don't see me as generic nerdy but sexy nerdy. Like Doctor smart.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 24, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> thinking of posting a pic of me with my new glasses.........


yes please


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Mar 24, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> yes please


maybe today......if I feel like going through all that work...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 24, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> maybe today......if I feel like going through all that work...


YAY ^^
thats mah boy


----------



## Flame (Mar 24, 2017)

Chary said:


> I give a 10.5!



not sure if flirting... or just being nice to me.


----------



## Chary (Mar 24, 2017)

Flame said:


> not sure if flirting... or just being nice to me.


whynotboth.jpg


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2017)

el_gonz87 said:


> Her'es the face behind the madness:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me and ze wife
> ...


Looking good


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 25, 2017)

well im a guy , but i am still somewhat shy.
so i cover most of my face >v>'

http://imgur.com/msze1iO


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 25, 2017)

leonmagnus99 said:


> well im a guy , but i am still somewhat shy.
> so i cover most of my face >v>'
> 
> http://imgur.com/msze1iO


dont be shy, also you're better than me XD


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 25, 2017)

leonmagnus99 said:


> well im a guy , but i am still somewhat shy.
> so i cover most of my face >v>'
> 
> http://imgur.com/msze1iO


Awww you're cute!


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 25, 2017)

Just saw this topic in the recent discussions.
Haven't posted anything here in a long time (I think, can't recall), so here's the last picture I took (nearly two months ago).




Spoiler











I kinda miss my mullet, but banks and corporations don't really like those. ='(


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 25, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> also you're better than me XD


you're a cool guy too dude


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 25, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> you're a cool guy too dude


thank you but, meh, my appearance is not one of the bests XD


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2017)

Spoiler: sick face











Ugh I look horrible when I'm ill.
Actually there's no difference cause I'm already mentally ill ;')

Also, since when did this thead became unstickied?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 28, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Also, since when did this thead became unstickied?


Looks like they unstickied it for the 2 Cards Against Humanity threads. Not complaining, but The Tempers Pic thread should have stayed


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Looks like they unstickied it for the 2 Cards Against Humanity threads. Not complaining, but The Tempers Pic thread should have stayed



Could've been stickied along with this one...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2017)

They could have unpinned the football thread or youtube thread


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 28, 2017)

Dunno why the fuck this thread was unpinned but I pinned it back up and unpinned the other stuff that hasn't earned a pin yet.


----------



## vinstage (Mar 28, 2017)

Spoiler: oh :')



snip


It was sunny so, that's a bonus.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 28, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: oh :')
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're cute


----------



## swabbo (Mar 28, 2017)

<--- Photoshy 





Spoiler: GG EARS THOUGH


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 28, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Oh hayy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool hair
cool t-shirt
DED expression
....
....
....
IGN
8.5/10
too much something


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't have a good photo viewer on Windows 10 ughhhhhhwefgfgnjmhbgtferymnjhnbgfrgtnjhmhnbgfghnh


Spoiler: oh


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 28, 2017)

VinLark said:


> I don't have a good photo viewer on Windows 10 ughhhhhhwefgfgnjmhbgtferymnjhnbgfrgtnjhmhnbgfghnh
> 
> 
> Spoiler: oh
> ...


now that I look carefully, you look like a dude i know IRL, like the same face and glasses.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 31, 2017)

Spoiler: trendy


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: trendy


100 emoji


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 31, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: trendy


Nice t-shirt


----------



## Ricken (Apr 1, 2017)

Took this a couple weeks ago after doing fairly well in some competition


Spoiler: Look at the darkness in that poor child's eyes










That's my school name, sloppily censored with Photoshop


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Took this a couple weeks ago after doing fairly well in some competition
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Look at the darkness in that poor child's eyes
> ...


Looking good

Photoshop, more like MSPaint ayyyyyyyy


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 1, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Took this a couple weeks ago after doing fairly well in some competition
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Look at the darkness in that poor child's eyes
> ...


your hair is cool man, i like it


----------



## Ricken (Apr 1, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Looking good
> 
> Photoshop, more like MSPaint ayyyyyyyy


Honestly I almost pasted the uncensored image, so MSPaint quality photoshopping > The internet knowing who I am rl


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Took this a couple weeks ago after doing fairly well in some competition
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Look at the darkness in that poor child's eyes
> ...


You're pretty cute.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 1, 2017)

Me and my bab


----------



## x65943 (Apr 1, 2017)

chavosaur said:


> View attachment 83072
> Me and my bab


Now that I see you here, I realize I see you all the time. But I don't know you by your screen name, just as "the raving rabid guy"


----------



## vinstage (Apr 7, 2017)

yay mirror selfies.


Spoiler: (●´ω｀●)



snippp


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 9, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I waited for this thing since February, it only arrived 2 months later. No shame
> 
> *modsnip*


aaaaaahh this is so cooooool


----------



## vinstage (Apr 9, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I waited for this thing since February, it only arrived 2 months later. No shame
> 
> *modsnip*



I want I want I want I want


----------



## Ricken (Apr 9, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I waited for this thing since February, it only arrived 2 months later. No shame
> 
> *modsnip*


Looks so comfyy


----------



## vinstage (Apr 10, 2017)

Spoiler: noice



snip


just a gril.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> -snip-


Lookin' very pretty!


----------



## MartyDreamy (Apr 12, 2017)

Voxel said:


> Lookin' very pretty!


Wew thanks man


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm such an faggot.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 13, 2017)

Spoiler: spring break


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 16, 2017)

Spoiler: orlando nights


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 16, 2017)

Spoiler: Huzzah for shitty phone cameras!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter haha


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 16, 2017)

@BORTZ , lookin' spiffy!


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 16, 2017)

Spoiler: Murica!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 16, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 84377


this looks funny


----------



## DarkCrudus (Apr 16, 2017)

Spoiler: zoo


----------



## Jayro (Apr 21, 2017)

Pooping on the clock.


----------



## vinstage (Apr 23, 2017)

Spoiler: ;p



snip


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey, I actually shaved and used a better camera!


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Apr 25, 2017)

Aw...you guys no like my beautiful face... @Issac ?
Just Kidding, It was very mature of you too remove it from public view (soz i posted it, after all im still young)


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm killing time, when time slowly kills us~ ♫


----------



## KingpinSlim (Apr 29, 2017)

@DinohScene I was kinda under the impression you were older.
Huh, go figure.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Apr 29, 2017)

Okay, fine then.
I guess i shall "post them shits up" now.



Spoiler












EDIT:
And another with glasses.


Spoiler


----------



## Seriel (Apr 29, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Pooping on the clock.
> 
> View attachment 84745


lewd


----------



## Jayro (Apr 29, 2017)

Seriel said:


> lewd


Shows nothing but leg hair, my friend. And my underwear, lol.


----------



## vinstage (May 1, 2017)

Spoiler: wew, 



snip


I don't think I ever take my selfies on my camera app, always snapchat ripperoni.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 1, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I took this one last night.
> 
> *modsnip*


your hair is always awesome dude


----------



## Windowlicker (May 1, 2017)

Spoiler: click for disgust



￼

 Forget the fact that I'm in the bathroom lmao


----------



## Todderbert (May 1, 2017)

Spoiler: Doing some science.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 1, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Spoiler: Doing some science.


wow what is that place?


----------



## Todderbert (May 1, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> wow what is that place?



Caltech's Submillimeter Observatory on Mauna Kea, Hawaii.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 1, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Caltech's Submillimeter Observatory on Mauna Kea, Hawaii.


dude thats fucking awesome


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 2, 2017)

did i need to cut my hair?


Spoiler: MAHSEF


----------



## DinohScene (May 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> did i need to cut my hair?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MAHSEF



No, grow it out.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 2, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> No, grow it out.


i will try until my mom force me to cut it, and i thing she wants to do it this week, she hates my hair like that


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i will try until my mom force me to cut it, and i thing she wants to do it this week, she hates my hair like that


That sucks, I'm currently growing out my hair to donate to cancer patients


----------



## DinohScene (May 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i will try until my mom force me to cut it, and i thing she wants to do it this week, she hates my hair like that



Tell her to sod off and cut grass with some scissors then.
Srsly, grow your hair mate.
Doesn't have to be long, just grow it so it's longer then normal.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 2, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Tell her to sod off and cut grass with some scissors then.
> Srsly, grow your hair mate.
> Doesn't have to be long, just grow it so it's longer then normal.


i want to let it grow more, but my mom have a different education method, she hits me a lot for everything, so she would literally spank me if i don't cut it XD
i think i will need to wait until i leave her house :/
or if she let i cut my hair just a little, but thinking now... she wouldn't waste money just to cut a little and need to cut again after sometime


----------



## DinohScene (May 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i want to let it grow more, but my mom have a different education method, she hits me a lot for everything, so she would literally spank me if i don't cut it XD
> i think i will need to wait until i leave her house :/
> or if she let i cut my hair just a little, but thinking now... she wouldn't waste money just to cut a little and need to cut again after sometime



Hit back c:

But seriously tho, just tell your mum you want to grow it longer and show her a picture of Michael Scott in the 80's


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 2, 2017)

Spoiler: Me after shower


----------



## Seriel (May 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> did i need to cut my hair?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MAHSEF


No


----------



## MartyDreamy (May 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> did i need to cut my hair?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MAHSEF


Cyute


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 2, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> Cyute


hehe thanks 
you really think that? idk XD


----------



## MartyDreamy (May 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> hehe thanks
> you really think that? idk XD


Ye you're cyute O///O


----------



## vinstage (May 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> did i need to cut my hair?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MAHSEF


Out of all the posts you've made on here, this is probably the second photo . 
Nah, don't cut it.


----------



## MartyDreamy (May 2, 2017)

Old photo Btw (the original pic is with my best friend)


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 2, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> Ye you're cyute O///O


awh thank you ^///^

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MartyDreamy said:


> View attachment 85787
> Old photo Btw (the original pic is with my best friend)


oooh so cuuuute >w<


----------



## MartyDreamy (May 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> awh thank you ^///^
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Ewww you make me blush ^///^


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 2, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> Ewww you make me blush ^///^


but its true you're so beautiful and cute ^//^


----------



## MartyDreamy (May 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> but its true you're so beautiful and cute ^//^


Thanks so :3 (people can think '' o shit we have a new ship right  there'' ayy)


----------



## GhostLatte (May 2, 2017)

Spoiler: classy


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 2, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> Thanks so :3 (people can think '' o shit we have a new ship right  there'' ayy)


hehe sorry for that, i was just saying the truth, you're cute :3


----------



## MartyDreamy (May 2, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: classy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85788


We have a man in black (or in this case a man in blue) :3


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 2, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> Ewww you make me blush ^///^


Someone else making you blush? Sorry i guess i haven't been doing my job. 

Would you like to be petted?


----------



## GhostLatte (May 2, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> We have a man in black (or in this case a man in blue) :3


Black and blue :^)


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 2, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Black and blue :^)


im sure you have that device to format people's HD right? e.e


----------



## MartyDreamy (May 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> hehe sorry for that, i was just saying the truth, you're cute :3


Don't worry man. Just thanks for the compliments <3


Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Someone else making you blush? Sorry i guess i haven't been doing my job.
> 
> Would you like to be petted?


*runs away* *came back* PET MEH MASTER


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 2, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> *runs away* *came back* PET MEH MASTER


Wow, someone knows there place all of a sudden when I show up. Ninja master's well trained pet ninja dog.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 2, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: classy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85788


You look tall, how tall are you really though?


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 3, 2017)

Spoiler: The usual


----------



## GhostLatte (May 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Spoiler: The usual


A shitposter in his natural habitat.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> A shitposter in his natural habitat.


God dammit lol


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 3, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Spoiler: The usual


your hair is very cool man, i really wanted to have a hair like that


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 3, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> your hair is very cool man, i really wanted to have a hair like that


Thanks dude ^-^


----------



## Jayro (May 5, 2017)

I made Safety Associate of the Month at work.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 5, 2017)

Jayro said:


> I made Safety Associate of the Month at work.
> 
> View attachment 86050


You must like to work with wood


----------



## Jayro (May 5, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> You must like to work with wood


Errrrr, yeah... Wood. >.>


----------



## Roamin64 (May 5, 2017)

@vinstage Looking great girl!


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2017)

Spoiler: birthday party gang


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 7, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: birthday party gang
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86226


hehe thats nice dude, i need to do that one day.... when i have friends XD


----------



## Jayro (May 7, 2017)

I woke up FABULOUS.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 7, 2017)

Jayro said:


> I woke up FABULOUS.
> 
> View attachment 86234


wow thats awesome.. the cat XD


----------



## Acrux (May 9, 2017)

Jayro said:


> I woke up FABULOUS.
> 
> View attachment 86234


cool, a cat.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 9, 2017)

Jayro said:


> I woke up FABULOUS.
> 
> View attachment 86234


i didn't know you were a cat ...... ..... ... ... .all this time.


----------



## Acrux (May 9, 2017)

boo


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 9, 2017)

Acrux said:


> well......this is me.


you're cuuuute ^^


----------



## Lightyose (May 9, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> View attachment 85787
> Old photo Btw (the original pic is with my best friend)


Snapchat...


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 9, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I am here alive
> 
> *modsnip*


you had not posted this pic before?


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> you had not posted this pic before?


Not that I know. It wasn't posted anywhere before.


----------



## Acrux (May 9, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I am here alive
> 
> *modsnip*


nice flow you got goin'


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 9, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Not that I know. It wasn't posted anywhere before.


idk im sure you already posted, if not im sorry
also i still fucking love your hair


----------



## Acrux (May 9, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I'm such an faggot.


nice hair style.


----------



## proflayton123 (May 9, 2017)

im trash lmao


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 9, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> im trash lmao


no you're not trash man, you looks awesome


----------



## Acrux (May 9, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> im trash lmao


cool pic. i like the blue eyes. wish my eyes were blue


----------



## proflayton123 (May 9, 2017)

Acrux said:


> cool pic. i like the blue eyes. wish my eyes were blue



to be honest, i have better pics but they're only to be spammed to people in PMs.


----------



## Acrux (May 9, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> to be honest, i have better pics but they're only to be spammed to people in PMs.


makes sense


----------



## Yepi69 (May 9, 2017)

Spoiler: Shit photo with shit lappy camera.











Pic taken right now.


----------



## proflayton123 (May 9, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Spoiler: Shit photo with shit lappy camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



attractive owo


----------



## Yepi69 (May 9, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> attractive owo


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 9, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Spoiler: Shit photo with shit lappy camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool hair and eyes dude


----------



## Yepi69 (May 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> cool hair and eyes dude


Thanks m8, my boyfriend decided it was a good idea to do highlights on my hair yesterday, not very happy with the result but now I have an excuse to fight with people outside


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 9, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Thanks m8, my boyfriend decided it was a good idea to do highlights on my hair yesterday, not very happy with the result but now I have an excuse to fight with people outside


hahaha XD
thats cool, well do what you think its right to do


----------



## Yepi69 (May 9, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Pooping on the clock.
> 
> View attachment 84745


I legit burst out laughing.


----------



## BORTZ (May 9, 2017)

Happy days, Leah's birthday celebration.


Spoiler


----------



## DeoNaught (May 9, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Happy days, Leah's birthday celebration.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


is it hers or yours? either way, Happy birthday.


----------



## BORTZ (May 9, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> is it hers or yours? either way, Happy birthday.


Hers. she went to school with some girls who's birthday's fall on april 28th, 29th, and Leah's on the 30th.


----------



## Jayro (May 9, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> I legit burst out laughing.


You're welcome. XD


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (May 10, 2017)

-snip-


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 10, 2017)

oh well i needed to cut my hair :/
but different from the other times, i tried something new and this is the result
sorry for the bad quality, i think it will be hard to see my hair


Spoiler


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (May 10, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> oh well i needed to cut my hair :/
> but different from the other times, i tried something new and this is the result
> sorry for the bad quality, i think it will be hard to see my hair
> 
> ...


dude you just reposted that same picture

anyways you look nice


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 10, 2017)

Prot8toPot8to_ said:


> dude you just reposted that same picture
> 
> anyways you look nice


look better please i didn't reposted the same pic ¬¬


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Oh hello :3
> Home alone on a Friday night, yes this happens.
> 
> *modsnip*


You must be fun at parties


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Oh hello :3
> Home alone on a Friday night, yes this happens.
> 
> *modsnip*


cool pic, also creepy look XD


----------



## DeoNaught (May 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Oh hello :3
> Home alone on a Friday night, yes this happens.
> 
> *modsnip*


You look slightly terrified


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> cool pic, also creepy look XD


Why creepy? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeoNaught said:


> You look slightly terrified


I must be terrified of myself then 
Look how trash I am.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 13, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Why creepy?


idk, you looks like
".... hey... what are u doing here?..... i will find you later you know..."
XD
you just did a funny face, also enjoy your days without work dude ^^


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 13, 2017)

Spoiler: When I don't brush my hair


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Spoiler: When I don't brush my hair


this pic is very funny XD


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

no, its just scary :v


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

Taken with my decent laptop's shitty camera on March 3, 2017


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 17, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> Taken with my decent laptop's shitty camera on March 3, 2017


hey invite me to play my friend that i never talk to :3


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> hey invite me to play my friend that i never talk to :3


IRL? nahhhh
Online? i ain't got no online switch games ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 17, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> IRL? nahhhh
> Online? i ain't got no online switch games ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


online? hahahahah dude here we can't even buy Wii U xD


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> online? hahahahah dude here we can't even buy Wii U xD


Oh yeah you're in Brazil


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 17, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> Oh yeah you're in Brazil


kill me please, PLEASE IM TLAKING SERIOUSLY ;u;


----------



## Sheimi (May 17, 2017)

Spoiler: whoisdis


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 17, 2017)

Sheimi said:


> Spoiler: whoisdis


wow nice hair dude


----------



## Sheimi (May 17, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> wow nice hair dude


Thanks. I plan to grow it at least half way down my back.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 17, 2017)

Sheimi said:


> Thanks. I plan to grow it at least half way down my back.


thats awesome, my hair is a shit but i will let it grew up one day to see how it will be


----------



## vinstage (May 17, 2017)

Spoiler: not even cOOL



snip


----------



## smileyhead (May 17, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: not even cOOL


You do look edgy. Huh.


----------



## Lightyose (May 17, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: not even cOOL


Why do you always have to cover the nose? XD


----------



## DeoNaught (May 17, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Why do you always have to cover the nose? XD


Because nobody needs to nose.


----------



## WeedZ (May 17, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: not even cOOL


I'm not saying sadness doesn't look good on you, but I'd like to see you smile in one of these.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 17, 2017)

How come not wearing a mask on your face not considered a nude?


----------



## smileyhead (May 17, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Why do you always have to cover the nose? XD


the dog filter is so popular, because it covers the nose, a part of the body a lot of humans aren't proud of and want to hide.


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2017)

less chatter, more pics!


Spoiler











I look like shit when it's almost 30c outside.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (May 18, 2017)

It's me again, and I look dumber than ever! Noize!


Spoiler


----------



## proflayton123 (May 18, 2017)

It was a rainy day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeoNaught (May 18, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> It was a rainy day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you, or someone who looks like you were in my dream.


----------



## vinstage (May 18, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Why do you always have to cover the nose? XD


It's just the filter and my preference :')


WeedZ said:


> I'm not saying sadness doesn't look good on you, but I'd like to see you smile in one of these.


I dunno, I think I have a photo of me smiling? I think i'll aim for that, 'cos you're not the first to point that out,


----------



## Lightyose (May 18, 2017)

vinstage said:


> It's just the filter and my preference :')
> 
> I dunno, I think I have a photo of me smiling? I think i'll aim for that, 'cos you're not the first to point that out,


A smile can make another special one smile too you know.... And I see your similar to my close friend...


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 18, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> It's me again, and I look dumber than ever! Noize!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


this pic is awesome dude ^^
you haaaaaair XD


----------



## proflayton123 (May 18, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> It was a rainy day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the likes


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Todderbert (May 18, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


>



Now you just need a H racing harness on that chair and your set for gaming.



Petraplexity said:


> Taken with my decent laptop's shitty camera on March 3, 2017


If it were not for the bed above you I would be wondering where this pic was taken.  Facial expression could be dual purpose in this situation.


vinstage said:


>


Wig?, you probably have a pretty nose.  your eyes and lips give it away.


----------



## DarkGabbz (May 18, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Now you just need a H racing harness on that chair and your set for gaming.
> 
> 
> If it were not for the bed above you I would be wondering where this pic was taken.  Facial expression could be dual purpose in this situation.
> ...


Btw that is a 30€ chair lol.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 18, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> Btw that is a 30€ chair lol.


ATLEAST YOU HAVE A CHAIR


----------



## vinstage (May 18, 2017)

Todderbert said:


> Wig?, you probably have a pretty nose.  your eyes and lips give it away.


Nope. Just lots of bleach and a desperate want to look something like Hayley Williams. Regret it a lot now though.


----------



## proflayton123 (May 18, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Nope. Just lots of bleach and a desperate want to look something like Hayley Williams. Regret it a lot now though.



Hayley Williams is my #1

Also below

-snip-


----------



## LittleFlame (May 18, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Nope. Just lots of bleach and a desperate want to look something like Hayley Williams. Regret it a lot now though.


to be fair Hayley Williams used to be really cute


----------



## Yepi69 (May 19, 2017)

Unwanted 'selfie' with trap girlfriend


Spoiler


----------



## DeoNaught (May 19, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Unwanted 'selfie' with trap girlfriend
> 
> 
> Spoiler


So when you say "Behind you" you mean beg=hind your Gf?


----------



## Yepi69 (May 19, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> So when you say "Behind you" you mean beg=hind your Gf?


Pretty much yeah.


----------



## Acrux (May 19, 2017)

Boo


----------



## DeoNaught (May 19, 2017)

Acrux said:


> This is how people in my school take pictures. Hide half there face. Haha my hair is all over the place. Oh well


damn you almost look like my sister


----------



## Lightyose (May 19, 2017)

Acrux said:


> This is how people in my school take pictures. Hide half there face. Haha my hair is all over the place. Oh well


You look like an anime ninja.


----------



## Acrux (May 19, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> You look like an anime ninja. Cool. XD


Really?! awesome...what ninja might i resemble if i had the right outfit?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeoNaught said:


> damn you almost look like my sister


For real? interesting....if thats the case maybe we are related? Haha jk


----------



## Lightyose (May 19, 2017)

Acrux said:


> Really?! awesome...what ninja might i resemble if i had the right outfit?


Well, like any. But you also look like that cool guy who is your rival in The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks, I forgot his name.


----------



## Acrux (May 19, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Well, like any. But you also look like that cool guy who is your rival in The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks, I forgot his name.


hmm i havent played that game in awhile


----------



## Lightyose (May 19, 2017)

The guy who has the weird arms.

Edit: Weird, I remember his scarf being black.


----------



## Acrux (May 19, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> The guy who has the weird arms.


this guy?


----------



## VinsCool (May 19, 2017)

Guys, less chatter and more pics, please 
This is not a chatroom.


----------



## nxwing (May 20, 2017)

LESS CHATTER AND MORE PICS GUYS!

Went to a con nearby today. Took pics with almost every female cosplayer that seemed to cosplay/resembled a character that I am familiar with.

Also, lots of images. You have been warned.


Spoiler






Blinking because I fucked up



I should buy and play FFXV soon

Fucked up the lighting on this one


I don't know who she is supposed to be but she was too pretty

SHINY!

I can't remember where she came from



I've yet to watch K-On!


Didn't finish the anime because I know it will make me cry like a bitch



I don't know much about Danganronpa but I know I should play the games soon.



And that concludes day 1 of the 2-day event! I'll post more pics when I get back from the con tomorrow!


----------



## GhostLatte (May 22, 2017)

Spoiler: i need sleep


----------



## VashTS (May 24, 2017)

@DinohScene this one is for you


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 24, 2017)

nxwing said:


> LESS CHATTER AND MORE PICS GUYS!
> 
> Went to a con nearby today. Took pics with almost every female cosplayer that seemed to cosplay/resembled a character that I am familiar with.
> 
> ...


thats nice dude, the first girl is really cute XD


----------



## DinohScene (May 24, 2017)

VashTS said:


> @DinohScene this one is for you



Amazin bluee~


----------



## Yepi69 (May 24, 2017)

Taken in France
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 27, 2017)

fobby posee


----------



## DinohScene (May 27, 2017)

ComeTurismO said:


> *snip*
> fobby posee



Damn you grown handsome.


----------



## vinstage (May 27, 2017)

Spoiler: welp



snip


----------



## Windowlicker (May 27, 2017)

￼



Spoiler: hideous shitposter, open at your own risk ayy


----------



## Jayro (May 27, 2017)

I have to get my state ID renewed today. Found the perfect shirt to wear:


----------



## Lightyose (May 27, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: welp


-snip-


----------



## fedehda (May 27, 2017)

So, the purpose from this thread is post one picture of us? I'll be doing it later! (Closed my facebook account yesterday, I don't have any photo of me over here)


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (May 27, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> You look like Alice.


Maybe she's Alice


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 27, 2017)

On my way to a wedding.



Spoiler: Hell yeah











Spoiler alert: I got fuckin _l i t._


----------



## chavosaur (May 27, 2017)

I also went to a Wedding with my lovey today.


----------



## vinstage (May 27, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Maybe she's Alice


Fairly sure I'm not... I hope.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 27, 2017)

Sicklyboy said:


> On my way to a wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is your license plate actually GBATEMP :o


----------



## DaFixer (May 27, 2017)

Here i'm doing what I can do best, eating and drinking beer.
Sorry for my hear...


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 27, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Is your license plate actually GBATEMP :o



Yuuuuuuup


----------



## Jayro (May 27, 2017)

Sicklyboy said:


> Yuuuuuuup


I wonder if GBATEMP is taken for Washington state plates yet.


----------



## Lightyose (May 28, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Fairly sure I'm not... I hope.


No, you are not, don't worry about it.


----------



## Windowlicker (May 28, 2017)

DaFixer said:


> Here i'm doing what I can do best, eating and drinking beer.
> Sorry for my hear...


Were you in Greece?


----------



## GhostLatte (May 28, 2017)

Spoiler: party from last weekend


----------



## JFlare (May 28, 2017)

ALLAHU AKBAR!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :3


----------



## GhostLatte (May 28, 2017)

JFlare said:


> ALLAHU AKBAR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look constipated.


----------



## JFlare (May 28, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> You look constipated.


hell no


----------



## vinstage (May 28, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> You look constipated.


Agree.


----------



## JFlare (May 28, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> You look constipated.


so does your mom D:


----------



## GhostLatte (May 28, 2017)

JFlare said:


> so does your mom D:


Nice middle school insult.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (May 28, 2017)

Sicklyboy said:


> On my way to a wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....I WANT THAT CAR ! ....and the license plate too.


----------



## WeedZ (May 28, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> .....I WANT THAT CAR ! ....and the license plate too.


Jersey though..


----------



## GhostLatte (May 29, 2017)

Spoiler: end my suffering








This is your fault B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N.


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: end my suffering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3


----------



## VinsCool (May 29, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: end my suffering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm afraid to announce your cancer has grown bigger and clearly it tries to propagate


----------



## GhostLatte (May 29, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I'm afraid to announce your cancer has grown bigger and clearly it tries to propagate


I'm a walking cancer cell. Nice try.


----------



## WeedZ (May 29, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: end my suffering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What have we become?


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 29, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> What have we become?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Shame on both of you


----------



## GhostLatte (May 29, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Shame on both of you


As Mr. Iwata once said, Please Understand™.


----------



## vinstage (May 29, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: end my suffering
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WeedZ said:


> What have we become?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Dissapointed. Very dissapointed.


----------



## WeedZ (May 29, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Dissapointed. Very dissapointed.


You're just jealous of how good I look in my nurse's outfit.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 29, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> You're just jealous of how good I look in my nurse's outfit.


You were adorable <3


----------



## DaFixer (May 29, 2017)

Elysium420 said:


> Were you in Greece?


Yes in 2014 at the Minoa palace resort.
Best resort I ever went


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (May 30, 2017)

What it do baby?


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 30, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> View attachment 88535
> 
> 
> What it do baby?


wow what is this place?


----------



## proflayton123 (May 30, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> wow what is this place?



Nintendo Store in NYC I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 30, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> Nintendo Store in NYC I think
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NYC?


----------



## proflayton123 (May 30, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> NYC?



New York City? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeoNaught (May 30, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> View attachment 88535
> 
> 
> What it do baby?


Have you come to complain about your banned 3ds?




BlueFox gui said:


> NYC?



*Facepalm, New york city


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 30, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Have you come to complain about your banned 3ds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





proflayton123 said:


> New York City?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i would punch both of you, how i would know i don't live in there >: (


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (May 30, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i would punch both of you, how i would know i don't live in there >: (



Yes it's NY @ Nintendo World.

My 3ds is not banned (YET)


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 30, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> Yes it's NY @ Nintendo World.
> 
> My 3ds is not banned (YET)


lol nintendo world


----------



## Acrux (May 30, 2017)

Boo


----------



## DeoNaught (May 30, 2017)

Acrux said:


> When your ready to join the army like...
> View attachment 88536


are you really?



BlueFox gui said:


> i would punch both of you, how i would know i don't live in there >: (


Fuck, i dont live there.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 30, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Fuck, i dont live there.


good for you


----------



## Acrux (May 30, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> are you really?
> 
> 
> Fuck, i dont live there.


No, not yet at least. i will in the future. this is a photo from this year. I am in the Royal Canadian Air Cadets

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hehe


----------



## LittleFlame (May 31, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Beautiful day outside
> 
> *modsnip*


nice headphones those are the M50-X right?


----------



## Flame (May 31, 2017)

View attachment 88644

Sexy sexy


----------



## VinsCool (May 31, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> nice headphones those are the M50-X right?


Yeah.


----------



## JFlare (May 31, 2017)

Fuck I totally need a fidget spinner pic :v 



Spoiler



https://i.imgur.com/MTe1PCH.jpg


----------



## Mansize (May 31, 2017)

Me, when not behind consoles;



Spoiler: Warning: Exploring outsides


----------



## WeedZ (May 31, 2017)

Mansize said:


> Me, when not behind consoles;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Exploring outsides


You spend your spare time in Middle Earth?


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 31, 2017)

Mansize said:


> Me, when not behind consoles;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Exploring outsides


this place is incredible where is?


----------



## Mansize (May 31, 2017)

Well, it is in the Pyrenees, France; perfect place for hiking, but also for one of my other hobbies; studying medieval castles/warfare.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 1, 2017)

Ahwwww yehhh.


----------



## Flame (Jun 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Ahwwww yehhh.
> 
> -snip-




ooh la la dinoh..


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Ahwwww yehhh.


cool, it's yours?


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Jun 1, 2017)

that's me
nothing special



Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 1, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> cool, it's yours?



Ofcourse it is.
Why would I take a picture of meself in some else's car?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Ofcourse it is.
> Why would I take a picture of meself in some else's car?


idk, maybe it would be from some of your friends idk


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 1, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> idk, maybe it would be from some of your friends idk



Nah, they drive closed sardine cans.
Only plebeians drive normal cars with non-removable roofs.
Also, 2 seat ftw!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Nah, they drive closed sardine cans.
> Only plebeians drive normal cars with non-removable roofs.
> Also, 2 seat ftw!


what you mean with.. "only plebeians"?


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 1, 2017)

Glasses? Sure, why not  *blink*


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 1, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> View attachment 88720
> Glasses? Sure, why not  *blink*


cute, cool glasses


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 1, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> cute, cool glasses


Ty :3


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 1, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> what you mean with.. "only plebeians"?



Simpletons, commoners, peasants.
You know, anyone who isn't driving a drophead.

To prevent this derailing in another chatbox seems you're king in that...
Here's another pic of me.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Simpletons, commoners, peasants.
> You know, anyone who isn't driving a drophead.
> 
> To prevent this derailing in another chatbox seems you're king in that...
> Here's another pic of me.


AHHHH DAT CHAT NOIR T-SHIRT <3 <3 <3


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Simpletons, commoners, peasants.
> You know, anyone who isn't driving a drophead.
> 
> To prevent this derailing in another chatbox seems you're king in that...
> Here's another pic of me.


well sorry i don't want to make this a chat i just want to know if you don't like people who can't have the same things like you


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 1, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> well sorry i don't want to make this a chat i just want to know if you don't like people who can't have the same things like you


Shut up and post another photo of you


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 1, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> well sorry i don't want to make this a chat i just want to know if you don't like people who can't have the same things like you



Mods frequently said "do not turn this into a chatbox, post more pictures of yourself"
I'm sticking by this.

And no, you likely completely misinterpreted it.



MartyDreamy said:


> Shut up and post another photo of you



Exactly that.
Shut up and post pictures of yourself.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Simpletons, commoners, peasants.
> You know, anyone who isn't driving a drophead.
> 
> To prevent this derailing in another chatbox seems you're king in that...
> Here's another pic of me.


I wish my boyfriend could change styles the same way you do.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Jun 1, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> View attachment 88720
> Glasses? Sure, why not  *blink*


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 2, 2017)

New hairstyle :3
(also yeah another potato pic)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't remember when this one was taken but here it is (probably at somebody's wedding or something):

Deleted because there was confusion as to whether I was actually the person in the picture


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 2, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> (also yeah another potato pic)


I love potatoes :3


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Jun 2, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> View attachment 88800
> 
> New hairstyle :3
> (also yeah another potato pic)


Beautiful :3


Got a new Hairstyle today, too


Spoiler


----------



## vinstage (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm not all that keen on this photo, but regardless  I have nothing else to really post tbh.


Spoiler: It'll never be a smile



snip


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Jun 2, 2017)

vinstage said:


> I'm not all that keen on this photo, but regardless  I have nothing else to really post tbh.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It'll never be a smile


like it °^°
Would be better without the filter


----------



## vinstage (Jun 2, 2017)

xXDungeon_CrawlerXx said:


> like it °^°
> Would be better without the filter


Can assure 99% of my photos are with that filter .


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Jun 2, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Can assure 99% of my photos are with that filter .


haha, could be true 
It's cute anyways


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 2, 2017)

xXDungeon_CrawlerXx said:


> haha, could be true
> It's cute anyways


she is really cute


----------



## Jayro (Jun 3, 2017)

*When people ask me why it takes me over 45 minutes to take a shit...*

(I think I'll only post selfies when I'm pooping, from now on.)


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 3, 2017)

Jayro said:


> When people ask me why it takes me over 45 minutes to take a shit...
> 
> (I think I'll only post selfies when I'm pooping, from now on.)
> 
> View attachment 88929


Oh shit, what are we going to do.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 3, 2017)

Ignore my step-daughter's clothes on the floor...


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 3, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Ignore my step-daughter's clothes on the floor...
> 
> View attachment 88930


Do you wee in those pants?


----------



## Jayro (Jun 3, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Do you wee in those pants?


I see what you did there...


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 4, 2017)

Beach selfie.
http://imgur.com/1VqAAkt
I'm the one with the beard and the winning smile.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 4, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Beach selfie.
> http://imgur.com/1VqAAkt
> I'm the one with the beard and the winning smile.


I was about say "You a grill?"


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 4, 2017)

Jayro said:


> *When people ask me why it takes me over 45 minutes to take a shit...*
> 
> (I think I'll only post selfies when I'm pooping, from now on.)
> 
> View attachment 88929


Why are you always taking shits in your pictures?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 4, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Why are you always taking shits in your pictures?



for shits and giggles.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 4, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Why are you always taking shits in your pictures?





mech said:


> for shits and giggles.


Pretty-much this. ^


----------



## vinstage (Jun 6, 2017)

Spoiler: welp



snip


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Jun 6, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: welp



I love it <3


----------



## vinstage (Jun 6, 2017)

xXDungeon_CrawlerXx said:


> I love it <3


Why thank you c:


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 6, 2017)

Surprise selfie from my sister. Luckily I was able to nail the expression just in time, otherwise I might've looked ugly.
http://imgur.com/49Djf41


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Jun 6, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Why thank you c:


Because you're cute af >3<


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 6, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: welp


she is beautiful


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 9, 2017)

Spoiler: The Big Three


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 10, 2017)

Ha!
When I had my hair dyed black, ATM it's dark blond with highlights.



Spoiler








[spoiler/]
Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 10, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: welp
> 
> 
> 
> snip


It's not removed from the posts quoting you. Don't know why you deleted anyway, you're gorgeous.


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Sup guyz.
> 
> *modsnip*


Damn, that hair is getting long. Looks good though


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Sup guyz.
> 
> *modsnip*


Oh hey, Vin's pretty cool.
...OH I GET IT!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 11, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Sup guyz.
> 
> *modsnip*


when i will have a cool hair like that? ;-;


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 16, 2017)

Me at the Az Museum of Natural History.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 16, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> It's not removed from the posts quoting you. Don't know why you deleted anyway, you're gorgeous.


i think shes scared, of the compliments, 


btw you look great. keep it up!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 20, 2017)

Spoiler: wew lad


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 20, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: wew lad
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90817


Hot


----------



## Luglige (Jun 20, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: wew lad
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90817


Extreme heat.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 20, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: wew lad
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90817


Bby i think im ready ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 20, 2017)

Recently I went to a gaming lounge here in Lisbon where they have all sorts of games and consoles for you to pay to play.
Beware, my face looks awkward and ugly asf.


Spoiler








[spoiler/]


----------



## SG854 (Jun 20, 2017)

Jayro said:


> *When people ask me why it takes me over 45 minutes to take a shit...*
> 
> (I think I'll only post selfies when I'm pooping, from now on.)
> 
> View attachment 88929


When the topic of the thread say's post them shits up, it doesn't mean to literally post a picture of you taking a shit. 

I just hope somebody doesn't take it too literally and takes a picture of their shit in the toilet to show the world.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 20, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Recently I went to a gaming lounge here in Lisbon where they have all sorts of games and consoles for you to pay to play.
> Beware, my face looks awkward and ugly asf.
> 
> 
> ...


You're hot af man.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 20, 2017)

Luglige said:


> You're hot af man.


Aww thanks m8 but I feel my face got awkward in that photo.
Eh, better days will come.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 20, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Aww thanks m8 but I feel my face got awkward in that photo.
> Eh, better days will come.


Idk, you seem to be critical of yourself.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 20, 2017)

Luglige said:


> Idk, you seem to be critical of yourself.


Nah, guess I'm feeling like one of those days xD
Anyways lets not derail the topic.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 20, 2017)

Less chit chat and more pics


----------



## Luglige (Jun 20, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Less chit chat and more pics


He's fapping rn I can just feel it.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 20, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Less chit chat and more pics


Wanting them night jerks


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 20, 2017)

Luglige said:


> He's fapping rn I can just feel it.


You should post a pic of yourself


----------



## Luglige (Jun 20, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> You should post a pic of yourself


I would, but I don't want to link myself to this account in anyway shape or form, I want a job later in life y'know?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> This face got a job.
> 
> *modsnip*
> 
> ...


Hot


----------



## Luglige (Jun 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> This face got a job.
> 
> *modsnip*
> 
> ...


Yeah but I've pulled too much bullshit, and I'm a bit young. lol,

Btw congrats on making money.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 20, 2017)

Luglige said:


> I would, but I don't want to link myself to this account in anyway shape or form, I want a job later in life y'know?


Same


----------



## Luglige (Jun 20, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Same


tbh my photo's are out there on a separate account with my real name. This account is for my dark side


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 20, 2017)

Luglige said:


> tbh my photo's are out there on a separate account with my real name. This account is for my dark side


You're kind of paranoid lmao


----------



## Luglige (Jun 20, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> You're kind of paranoid lmao


I mean, I've gone through some shit, and lets just say cult's aren't easy. I like having accounts in place for a level of "_freedom_"


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 20, 2017)

Historical Inaccuracy is my specialty. I put this in one of my blogs, I think. I was on a bus to a science fair.


Spoiler: wew


----------



## vinstage (Jun 20, 2017)

Spoiler: wew










I'm back to posting here just this time, without makeup.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 20, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: wew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me saying so, I think you look better without makeup. Come to think of it, I think that way about everybody; I guess I just don't like makeup in general.


----------



## Tzuba (Jun 20, 2017)

Yo.



Spoiler


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 20, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: wew
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wew, Nice watch.


----------



## vinstage (Jun 20, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Wew, Nice watch.


 Thank you, I love it ngl.


----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 20, 2017)

This permanent facial expression is caused by excessive shitposting.


----------



## Acrux (Jun 20, 2017)

boo


----------



## Stephano (Jun 20, 2017)

I guess i will post a picture, it's the only good one of me i got....
(Deleted)

Edit: Yes this is me and yes this is from my linked in page.


----------



## Lightyose (Jun 20, 2017)

-snip-


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 20, 2017)

Acrux said:


> My Graduation Photo! Yay. University here I come!
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/V4ZiL2tmbg52CfFG8


It shows your full name btw

also congrats


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 20, 2017)

Acrux said:


> My Graduation Photo! Yay. University here I come!
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/V4ZiL2tmbg52CfFG8


wow thats awesome, good luck ^^


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I guess i will post a picture, it's the only good one of me i got....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: meh


Reverse search links me to a linkdin profile using the exact same picture 
Is it really you?


----------



## Acrux (Jun 20, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> It shows your full name btw
> 
> also congrats


oh i see, well it's not even my legal name so it all good


----------



## Stephano (Jun 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Reverse search links me to a linkdin profile using the exact same picture
> Is it really you?


yep, that's me.
Stephano = Stephen


----------



## Issac (Jun 20, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: wew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not without makeup xD


----------



## vinstage (Jun 20, 2017)

Issac said:


> That's not without makeup xD


Haha, can assure you it is indeed... recently it's honestly been too hot to actually wear it, plus layering on sun cream all day doesn't help...
Even when I do wear it, it's never skin makeup, so I prevent acne...
I'm not sure what to explain that'll prove my point but meh, can assure there was nothing on my face but sun cream and a dying expression...


----------



## Stephano (Jun 20, 2017)

SKGleba said:


> View attachment 90923


Hot(?)


----------



## SKGleba (Jun 20, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Hot(?)


Sorry i wasnt able to stop it,, it fits gud


----------



## SKGleba (Jun 21, 2017)

Yaaay 1st place


----------



## Acrux (Jun 21, 2017)

SKGleba said:


> Yaaay 1st place
> View attachment 90964


Nice


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 21, 2017)

*a wild Marty with curly hair appeared!*


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 21, 2017)

More pics, less chattttt


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 21, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> ... Reaaaaaaallly? *smirk*


yeah cause it was supposed to be this one



MartyDreamy said:


> View attachment 90985
> *a wild Marty with curly hair appeared!*


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 22, 2017)

Spoiler: :ok_hand:


----------



## x65943 (Jun 22, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: :ok_hand:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 91016


That is a hate symbol! MODS!!1!


----------



## SG854 (Jun 22, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> This isn't a thread to shitpost fyi


Temper Pics - Post them shits up, Son

The thread title says otherwise.


----------



## NicoAICP (Jun 26, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NicoAICP said:


>


wewlad. my camera hates me


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 26, 2017)

NicoAICP said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> wewlad. my camera hates me


That wall man.....


----------



## NicoAICP (Jun 26, 2017)

DarkGabbz said:


> That wall man.....



i didn't want that wall. My parents just made it there.


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hello GBA Temp  ~


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 29, 2017)

Asia81 said:


> Hello GBA Temp  ~
> *snip*



Hmm, I imagined you with long hair tbh.
Hello Asia!


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 29, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Hmm, I imagined you with long hair tbh.
> Hello Asia!


I hate long hair, I cut them every 2 or 3 months.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 29, 2017)

Asia81 said:


> Hello GBA Temp  ~


You don't look like an anime girl 
I'm disappointed


----------



## vinstage (Jun 29, 2017)

Spoiler: kek










tfw you're so damn posy you make yourself cringe.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jun 29, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> Recently I went to a gaming lounge here in Lisbon where they have all sorts of games and consoles for you to pay to play.
> Beware, my face looks awkward and ugly asf.
> 
> 
> ...



you look nais bro , and dude you look so much like "IM ETHAN BRADBERRY"s brother XD


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 29, 2017)

leonmagnus99 said:


> you look nais bro , and dude you look so much like "IM ETHAN BRADBERRY"s brother XD


But I'm blue eyed :c


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jun 29, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> But I'm blue eyed :c


you are more attractive than him no worries.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 29, 2017)

leonmagnus99 said:


> you are more attractive than him no worries.


----------



## Manuel9181 (Jun 30, 2017)

Well, I think it's my turn. Hi everyone!



Spoiler


----------



## Jayro (Jul 4, 2017)

"Post them Shits Up, Son"


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 4, 2017)

Jayro said:


> "Post them Shits Up, Son"
> 
> View attachment 92034


Shit quality imo


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 5, 2017)

Jayro said:


> "Post them Shits Up, Son"
> 
> View attachment 92034


Your co-workers at Walmart should see your shitty pics


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 5, 2017)

"We ought not to look back, unless it is to derive useful lessons from past errors and for the purpose of profiting by dear bought experience." - George Washington


----------



## Jayro (Jul 6, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Your co-workers at Walmart should see your shitty pics


So far, I don't think any of them know about GBATemp. They're not in the know. I'm pretty much the only console modder at my store.


----------



## Stephano (Jul 6, 2017)

Jayro said:


> So far, I don't think any of them know about GBATemp. They're not in the know. I'm pretty much the only console modder at my store.


Same with my close circle of friends. They think i'm some tech/modding genius. Even when i tell them all i do is follow simple guides, they are still blown away. I don't really get it.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi from Sunny North Wales!


----------



## Stephano (Jul 6, 2017)

T-hug said:


> Hi from Sunny North Wales!
> 
> View attachment 92131


That's you on the right, correct?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 6, 2017)

T-hug said:


> Hi from Sunny North Wales!
> 
> View attachment 92131


Dang, we really do have a kid running the reporter side of gbatemp. 
Is the guy on the left your slave?


----------



## ihaveahax (Jul 9, 2017)

Spoiler: new glasses


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 9, 2017)

ihaveamac said:


> Spoiler: new glasses


Oh My gosh, What a beautiful coat hanger, They are the most beautiful


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 14, 2017)

wait, what, what's this thread for?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 14, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> wait, what, what's this thread for?


Bad quality selfies.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 14, 2017)

fuck it, I hate myself enough to put one up, one of the few times you'll see me though I still need to shave this bullcrap off my face but meh


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 14, 2017)

Eh, I'll post a picture when I grow long hair, to cover my faec


----------



## vinstage (Jul 16, 2017)

Spoiler: ^










No filter AND sort of smiling? smh.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 16, 2017)

Me brother and I in Friedrichshafen, near the German/Austrian border.


----------



## Windowlicker (Jul 16, 2017)

-snip-


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 16, 2017)

Spoiler: A profile shot. It's art, or something.













Spoiler: Eh?













Spoiler: Because I don't think I'm capable of posting a selfie without some sense of irony attached. Shame be upon me.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 16, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> *snip*



At the risk of sounding weird, shit you look familiar.
You're scaring me.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 16, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> At the risk of sounding weird, shit you look familiar.
> You're scaring me.


I think you're thinking of the "generic American" look, or "generican", as nobody calls it.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 16, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> I think you're thinking of the "generic American" look, or "generican", as nobody calls it.



Generic american to me is overweight, yells "muh freedumb" and waves firearms into the air...

Nah, you look exactly like someone I went to school with.
it's a compliment tho ;p


----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 17, 2017)

Out at the bar, getting facewiched

  
Hairs a mess from dancing, but it was fun.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 21, 2017)

Spoiler: Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness!


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 21, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness!


You are a fabulous water bottle, is that human your slave?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2017)

Had a haircut today (by force; I'd love to have my hair long ;-


Spoiler


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 21, 2017)

Spoiler: Suh dude


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2017)

Sicklyboy said:


> Spoiler: Suh dude


cute~


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 21, 2017)

Sicklyboy said:


> Spoiler: Suh dude


Suh bru


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2017)

Beautiful vacation selfie. 





11/10, new LinkedIn profile pic.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 27, 2017)

Veho said:


> Beautiful vacation selfie.
> 
> View attachment 93840
> 
> 11/10, new LinkedIn profile pic.


Is that you Tom Hanks?


----------



## ShonenJump (Jul 27, 2017)

deleted


----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 28, 2017)

Barber shopped photo.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 29, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Been a day off at home.
> 
> *modsnip*


hmm...you at least look like what I expected you to look like...lilith still doesn't look german to me


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 29, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> hmm...you at least look like what I expected you to look like...lilith still doesn't look german to me


Is this supposed to be a compliment at least?


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 29, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Is this supposed to be a compliment at least?


...I'm not really into boys so I don't know what to say


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 1, 2017)

Autobot rolling out...


----------



## vinstage (Aug 1, 2017)

Spoiler: yatattatatat










 i cut my own hair and euuuugh.


----------



## THYPLEX (Aug 1, 2017)

Current pic...
Yeah i know , i'm handsome

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



THYPLEX said:


> Current pic...
> Yeah i know , i'm handsome


Ops , it's already my profile pic


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 1, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: yatattatatat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop being too humble. You're quite the lovely young lady!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 1, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: yatattatatat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's really cute


----------



## THYPLEX (Aug 1, 2017)

What a sexy lady , mmmh-mh

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*Black woman style*


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 5, 2017)

I got DSI camera on 3DS this thing is fucking fun
(i'm uglier than never)


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Aug 5, 2017)

Spoiler: Warning: Ugliness inside!













Man I love Gameboy Camera and DSi's Camera app 
Also this is not intended as a shitpost, but if you feel like it's a shitpost I'll remove it


----------



## vinstage (Aug 5, 2017)

Spoiler: cringecringecringecringe
















Here's some older and cringy and posy photos. @Chxrleighhh Your go ;')

But yeah, tfw you thought you couldn't get anymore posier/cringy. Luckily these are like over a year old.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 5, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: cringecringecringecringe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You actually had you sister to sign up?


----------



## vinstage (Aug 5, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> You actually had you sister to sign up?


LOL YEP. Also rip our streak.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 5, 2017)

vinstage said:


> LOL YEP. Also rip our streak.


Let's start a new one!


----------



## vinstage (Aug 5, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Let's start a new one!


lesgogogogo
oh and nice d.va pfp


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 5, 2017)

DSI camera is the real original snapchat


Spoiler: cat










i am a bootyful lady, gal or whateva


Spoiler: GAL










I'M LOST IN DA FUKIN VOID ;O;


Spoiler: VOID


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 5, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Ugliness inside!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey dude look
i'm doing like you and plagiarizing Vinstage with gameboy camera 'u'


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Aug 5, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> hey dude look
> i'm doing like you and plagiarizing Vinstage with gameboy camera 'u'


But I have sugoi eyes


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 5, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> But I have sugoi eyes


ALECKIZ BAKA >://(


----------



## Chxrleighhh (Aug 5, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: cringecringecringecringe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell naw am I posting older photos. How about a month old? That'll do


----------



## vinstage (Aug 5, 2017)

Chxrleighhh said:


> Hell naw am I posting older photos. How about a month old? That'll do


Any pictures, you're good looking ;'), and HAHAHAHAHAHAH I ONLY HAVE ONE PHOTO FROM THAT ERA


----------



## astrangeone (Aug 5, 2017)

I don't do food selfies, but my mum made me wait in line for an hour for this.  (Goth ice cream.  And yes, it made me poop dark green.)  And my hair is a mess.

I'm trying so hard here not to smirk like a mofo.



Spoiler


----------



## Chxrleighhh (Aug 5, 2017)

So @vinstage made me do this but ye. Most recent selfies


----------



## vinstage (Aug 5, 2017)

Chxrleighhh said:


> So @vinstage made me do this but ye. Most recent selfies


ur a hottie its k shsh


----------



## Chxrleighhh (Aug 5, 2017)

vinstage said:


> ur a hottie its k shsh


 That's you


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 5, 2017)

Spoiler: am I squid or a kid


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 5, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: am I squid or a kid
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94719


you're SANIC


----------



## vinstage (Aug 5, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: am I squid or a kid
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94719


Neither. You're a shitposter.
puh scrub


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 5, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Neither. You're a shitposter.
> puh scrub


I had a great time shitposting in those blogs yesterday.


----------



## vinstage (Aug 5, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I had a great time shitposting in those blogs yesterday.


shitposting about e girls is fun


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 5, 2017)

First time, here ya go, my Facebook pic



Spoiler: ~nothing in heeeere~











Do you like my hair? I like my hair .3.


----------



## vinstage (Aug 5, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> First time, here ya go, my Facebook pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^3^


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 6, 2017)

Greets from cancun. Cuban cigar and some scotch. 



Spoiler


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 6, 2017)

Had a rough day lol.


----------



## vinstage (Aug 6, 2017)

Spoiler: ayo


----------



## Dayfid (Aug 7, 2017)

I was just standing in a lake, drinking a beer and then suddenly my phone took this picture! I'm not a model, I swear!!!






(Picture taken about a month ago lol)


----------



## Meteor7 (Aug 7, 2017)

I see London, I see France,
Why are you in a bath towel, and not wearing pants? 
Was it a nude shoot? Are you a porn actor? Or are you just way into being naked?


----------



## Dayfid (Aug 7, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> I see London, I see France,
> Why are you in a bath towel, and not wearing pants?
> Was it a nude shoot? Are you a porn actor? Or are you just way into being naked?



Those are shorts. I'm a porn star.


----------



## Meteor7 (Aug 7, 2017)

Dayfid said:


> Those are shorts. I'm a porn star.


Oh, yeah, I guess that texturing is because of the camera and not because it's a towel. My mistake.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 7, 2017)

looks waaayyyyyy different irl.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Aug 7, 2017)

Ok. I don't like snapchat. And I don't have it (I took this pic with my cousin's phone) but hell, I'm a foxy yea (@DinohScene  Volpina confirmed lol)


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 7, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> View attachment 94897
> Ok. I don't like snapchat. And I don't have it (I took this pic with my cousin's phone) but hell, I'm a foxy yea (@DinohScene  Volpina confirmed lol)


For a sec I thought it was real


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 7, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> but hell, I'm a foxy


Do you get those ears petted a lot?  (JK)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 7, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> For a sec I thought it was real


Wait what how?


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 7, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Wait what how?


hmmm?


----------



## bobbytomorow (Aug 7, 2017)

moi trying to look super serious


----------



## MartyDreamy (Aug 8, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Do you get those ears petted a lot?  (JK)


Yea lol


----------



## drenal (Aug 9, 2017)

Das me


----------



## vinstage (Aug 10, 2017)

@Chxrleighhh


Spoiler: ayo










Charleigh: >runs into my room
                  let's take a selfie!!!!!11!!!1


(tbf i suggested it earlier so i suppose you could say we're both self absored )
((char's left im right bc im always right ok thx LOL))


----------



## Cha0tic (Aug 10, 2017)

Here's 3 of me. 2 with my shorter hair and in one of my old costumes I made and then one with my longer hair. Enjoy


----------



## Cha0tic (Aug 10, 2017)

I'll post them later when I get on the computer photobucket is being stupid.
















There you go enjoy. Yeah i could of merged this with my other post but i didn't.


----------



## Meteor7 (Aug 10, 2017)

I hope everyone's alright with an "iterations of me" dump. Sorry there's writing on them, these are most of the few photos of me (that I'm willing to show) that aren't from this year. I've got nothing better.


Spoiler: I've got long hair now, but I found some pics of me from the... dark ages. 2015.













Spoiler: Even shorter hair.








It was a snapchat response. I don't remember to what.





Spoiler: And then a more modern picture, this time with my glasses.








Oh no... no, that's not flattering. That's not flattering at all. What have I done? Everyone's going to laugh at me.


----------



## Chxrleighhh (Aug 11, 2017)

Just an updated selfie. Finally have long hair again


----------



## MartyDreamy (Aug 11, 2017)

Man, I think this is the last time  when my cousin  forces me to do these photos with snapchat. I will kill her soon lmao
But hey, enjoy this shitty photo.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 12, 2017)

Sorry for the mass removal guys, but this is mostly for posting pics. One or two comments are fine, but starting full-fledged convos over one pic is not. Thanks for your understanding


----------



## Touko White (Aug 13, 2017)

Here's me wearing my pair of reaction glasses (the ones that go dark when you go outside, kinda works like sunglasses).


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 14, 2017)

Spoiler: with the bois at my Eagle Scout project


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 14, 2017)

Sunday Funday!!


----------



## Lumince (Aug 14, 2017)

Personally I dont like taking pictures, but someone told me about this post so here ya go 
P.S. I dont know how to change what the spoiler thing says\/ lol


Spoiler


----------



## Stephano (Aug 14, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: with the bois at my Eagle Scout project


Which one of those is you?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 14, 2017)

just me.... again


Spoiler


----------



## vinstage (Aug 14, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Which one of those is you?


I guarantee it's the tree.

sam exposed


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Which one of those is you?


the hot one

One with joker shirt sam expopsed


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 14, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Which one of those is you?


The kid who slightly looks like Eminem 


vinstage said:


> I guarantee it's the tree.
> 
> sam exposed





VinLark said:


> the hot one
> 
> One with joker shirt sam expopsed


I'm going to get doxxed because of you normies someday.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 16, 2017)

Spoiler: totally forgot to post this but this is from my last robotics competition


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 16, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: totally forgot to post this but this is from my last robotics competition


that tie tho


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2017)

me with my breakfast (ice)


----------



## vinstage (Aug 22, 2017)

Spoiler: Posy



snip



TFW most people on Amino think you're a guy.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 22, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Amino


What is that? I looked it up, I dont know what that is?


----------



## vinstage (Aug 22, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> What is that? I looked it up, I dont know what that is?



That's odd. It was like the first result for me under "What is Amino?"
Plus my Anime Amino profile is in my sig. :') 
Link.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Aug 22, 2017)

idk if i posted this pic here, i guess i forgot


Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 25, 2017)

"I opened myself to the gentle indifference of the world" - Albert Camus


----------



## x65943 (Aug 30, 2017)

Studying the Brachial Plexus! (Nerve fibers in the arm)
-snip-


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 30, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Studying the Brachial Plexus! (Nerve fibers in the arm)


You could pass off as a Marvel character.


----------



## vinstage (Aug 30, 2017)

Spoiler: ello













Ayo from Portugal


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 30, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: ello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rug on the floor is not aligned and is triggering my OCD.


----------



## plasturion (Aug 30, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: ello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice tree


----------



## jDSX (Sep 1, 2017)

Nothing special here new pics <3



Spoiler: Y u no background!?


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 1, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: Posy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you wear glasses? You look like someone that would typically wear glasses


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 1, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Nothing special here new pics <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're quite an old fella


----------



## jDSX (Sep 1, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> You're quite an old fella



Oh gawd


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 1, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Oh gawd


If your profile is accurate, you're younger than me. Fuck I'm old.... Lol.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 1, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Is that you Tom Hanks?







We talkin' beards?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 1, 2017)

MadMageKefka said:


> We talkin' beards?


you looks younger than him .-.



x65943 said:


> Studying the Brachial Plexus! (Nerve fibers in the arm)


and you looks like a random actor from 90's or 80's
..... superman?


----------



## MadMageKefka (Sep 1, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> you looks younger than him .-.


 Thanks, I'm 30.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 1, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Hazy filter looks nice.
> Taken at work, break time.
> 
> *modsnip*


y-y-yo-you-you you d-d-didn't c-cu-cuuu..tted your ha-hair right?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 1, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> y-y-yo-you-you you d-d-didn't c-cu-cuuu..tted your ha-hair right?


Lol no. Look again. I attached them xD


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 1, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Lol no. Look again. I attached them xD


i noticed b-but i-i-it was just my impression.. phew


----------



## Meteor7 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hey, you and I are both rockin' the same man bun!


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 2, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Hey, you and I are both rockin' the same man bun!
> View attachment 97448


I like your man bun.


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 2, 2017)

Me, just being cool.


Spoiler


----------



## vinstage (Sep 2, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Do you wear glasses? You look like someone that would typically wear glasses


I do! But rarely.


Spoiler: Another photoooo


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 3, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Me, just being cool.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Rockin the scrubs lookin all PHD'd up!!

I'm just out causing a ruckus with the fam....


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 5, 2017)

Fuck, I'm still enjoying the sunny weather!


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 5, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Fuck, I'm still enjoying the sunny weather!


Lookin good bro!!


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 5, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Fuck, I'm still enjoying the sunny weather!


Damn, looking good bro. How have you been?


----------



## MartyDreamy (Sep 5, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Fuck, I'm still enjoying the sunny weather!


Nice selfie kitty <3


----------



## Aneki (Sep 6, 2017)

Looking 15-17 at 21 haha


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 6, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I was watching my food cooking using my webcam, a few days ago, lmao
> 
> *modsnip*


Looks scary


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 6, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Looks scary


That's the weird lighting, maybe.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 6, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> That's the weird lighting, maybe.


Or maybe the weird person


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 6, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Is this better then?
> 
> *modsnip*


no, no it's not.


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 6, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I was watching my food cooking using my webcam, a few days ago, lmao
> 
> *modsnip*


Spooky


----------



## CallmeBerto (Sep 10, 2017)

Me chilling at work a few days ago.


----------



## Meteor7 (Sep 21, 2017)

Before trimming...(sorry about the dusty mirror)


Spoiler










After trimming...


Spoiler










Seems like taking a couple inches off my beard took a couple years off my apparent age. Or is it just me?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Sep 21, 2017)

Looking good there Meteor7

Image attached is of my oldest sister, her daughter and myself.


----------



## Issac (Sep 21, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> Before trimming...(sorry about the dusty mirror)
> After trimming...
> Seems like taking a couple inches off my beard took a couple years off my apparent age. Or is it just me?


Yeah, trimming the beard took both a couple of years and a few pounds off your look  That reminds me, I need to trim my beard too... it's WILD!


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Sep 21, 2017)

Me and my two little birds! (birbs?) 


Spoiler


----------



## vinstage (Sep 21, 2017)

God knows why I took this. 
(actually I think I was complaining about some of my coursework so cheers to that)



Spoiler: a super edgy selfie


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 23, 2017)

so hmm, my mom bought a new phone and this phone have a really good camera, so now you guys can see how i am ugly with a better quality lol.. i hate acne



Spoiler: MAHSEF












idk why the pic is turned to another side but idc

just pretend i am spiderman


----------



## x65943 (Sep 26, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> so hmm, my mom bought a new phone and this phone have a really good camera, so now you guys can see how i am ugly with a better quality lol.. i hate acne
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler










Right side up


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Sep 27, 2017)

vinstage said:


> God knows why I took this.
> (actually I think I was complaining about some of my coursework so cheers to that)
> 
> 
> ...



oow  i like your nose


----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 1, 2017)

Was a problem child, now she's a victory trophy. Sometimes I love my job!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 1, 2017)

brickmii82 said:


> View attachment 100966
> 
> Was a problem child, now she's a victory trophy. Sometimes I love my job!


what is your job?


----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 1, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> what is your job?


I'm a manager/foreman at an automotive service facility. This guy brought this in as a chassis and a bucket of parts. A month later and ALOT of frustration, she purrs and looks great. Paint came out nice!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 1, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Random picture I took a moment ago. Turned out better than what I expected.
> 
> *modsnip*


you'rrrrre bootyful
i love your hair


----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 1, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Random picture I took a moment ago. Turned out better than what I expected.
> 
> *modsnip*


That's muh homie yo


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2017)

Coffee melted my spoon. 





 


THERE IS NO SPOON.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 3, 2017)

Veho said:


> Coffee melted my spoon.
> 
> 
> *snip*
> ...



You sure that's coffee?


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> You sure that's coffee?


It's hot chocolate.


----------



## drenal (Oct 4, 2017)

here's an updated/better picture.


Spoiler: me!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 7, 2017)

naissu coffee


Spoiler


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Oct 7, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> naissu coffee
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You look great!
(Also I strongly dislike coffee)


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 7, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> You look great!
> (Also I strongly dislike coffee)


greatly ugly XD
(i rarely drink coffee)


----------



## MartyDreamy (Oct 8, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> naissu coffee
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Cute as always˜


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 8, 2017)

Spoiler: chilling with the boys


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 8, 2017)

Spoiler











Everytime I see this damn thread popping up on the main page.


----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 12, 2017)

Wtf is up with my notifications?!? I don't get them for this thread anymore.... anywho...


 

Another arrogant selfie....


----------



## VashTS (Oct 14, 2017)

Oh hai tempers


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2017)

VashTS said:


> Oh hai tempers


That hair omg


----------



## vinstage (Oct 14, 2017)

Spoiler: spoopy











here's another edgy photo.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 14, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: spoopy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i started to think, why you always have the same expression?


----------



## YTElias (Oct 14, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> probably
> 
> 
> if you don't care about play Mario Kart 7 with lag or input delay i accept XD


i mean the n64 rainbow road with ctgp7 xd


----------



## MartyDreamy (Oct 14, 2017)

So Wew first selfie with my new phone 



Spoiler






Also Meh I'm wearing my pajama
[\spoiler]


----------



## Meteor7 (Oct 15, 2017)

Myself and @JinxFire .


----------



## JinxFire (Oct 15, 2017)

I would like everyone to know that chewed carrot fell out of his mouth immediately after this photo was taken


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 15, 2017)

LOL hahahaha his face XD


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 15, 2017)

I see the carrot XD


----------



## sp3off (Oct 15, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> snip



Carrot : mission failed, we'll get him next time


----------



## proflayton123 (Oct 15, 2017)

Wew a wild me appeared


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 16, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> Wew a wild me appeared


you looks cute and your eyes are amazing


----------



## proflayton123 (Oct 16, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> you looks cute and your eyes are amazing



uwu thank you!


----------



## MartyDreamy (Oct 16, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> Wew a wild me appeared


You look pretty good!


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 17, 2017)

I swear I'm not flexing.


----------



## proflayton123 (Oct 17, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I swear I'm not flexing.
> 
> View attachment 102969



Bby


----------



## sp3off (Oct 17, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I swear I'm not flexing.



woah


----------



## vinstage (Oct 17, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I swear I'm not flexing.
> 
> View attachment 102969


New RiceGum?


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 17, 2017)

vinstage said:


> New RiceGum?


Did it feel good though?


----------



## vinstage (Oct 17, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Did it feel good though?


Is that your IQ or your age?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 17, 2017)

i will take a pic of me and draw over it


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## ClassyDragon (Oct 19, 2017)

Lol my post got deleted for no picture so here's one


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Oct 19, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> -Snip-


Hey, you have more money than me!


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 19, 2017)

Sephi said:


> hair has been cut, I rather like it. also purple is gone for sake of getting a job


hmm, poking for pictures that arnt broken or hit by photo bucket of tempers I know and I find L from death note...


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 21, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 103480


it's funny you're having a kinda scared expression, the first thing i though was your face and a voice saying
"what i'm doing with my life"
xD


----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 21, 2017)

Putting together something classy


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 21, 2017)

brickmii82 said:


> Putting together something classy
> View attachment 103487 View attachment 103488


Looking good man!


----------



## MartyDreamy (Oct 21, 2017)

Fluffy hair ftw


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 22, 2017)

Back with the facial hair because reasons.





Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 29, 2017)

I tried to take a good pic of me but it always look weird, i can't look good


Spoiler


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 29, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> I tried to take a good pic of me but it always look weird, i can't look good
> 
> 
> Spoiler


better than me at least


----------



## proflayton123 (Oct 30, 2017)

Feeling sp00ky


----------



## MartyDreamy (Oct 30, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> I tried to take a good pic of me but it always look weird, i can't look good
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I think you look great :3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

_Why I'm doing these selfies



 _


----------



## VashTS (Nov 1, 2017)

obligatory halloween pic


----------



## Ace (Nov 1, 2017)

Holy smokes, I haven't been in this thread since 2009. Good to see some old Tempers still around.
Posting before and after. (2009 vs 2017)
I grew up, gained about 10 kg in muscle, acquired a beard and a receding hairline.
Meh.
You're welcome, world.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 1, 2017)

Spoiler: little Lenin and I


----------



## MartyDreamy (Nov 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: little Lenin and I


Dat ring boi <3


----------



## thewarhammer (Nov 1, 2017)

Wow, I'm glad to see this thread active like this. Hadn't see it in years! 8D


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 3, 2017)

I still swear I'm not a hypebeast.


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Nov 3, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I still swear I'm not a hypebeast.
> 
> View attachment 104721


Damn I wanted one so bad but my card got declined couldn't cop shit. I love Akira so I was going for the work jacket but it sold out in 35 seconds.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 3, 2017)

i made this on 3DS, i had the idea a few days ago


Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 3, 2017)

Gingerbread Crumb said:


> Damn I wanted one so bad but my card got declined couldn't cop shit. I love Akira so I was going for the work jacket but it sold out in 35 seconds.


I don't even watch Akira nor anime, and I still copped one :^)


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Nov 4, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I don't even watch Akira nor anime, and I still copped one :^)


Are you trying to trigger me? It's cool that you got your hands on one. I have supreme grails in my closet myself. Only reason I have them is because I've gotten lucky over the years. Like the supreme x Bruce Lee tee. I love that tee. Used to have a kermit I miss that tee but I used the cash for something better.


----------



## vinstage (Nov 4, 2017)

I complaing about people calling me a weeb, snrk.


Spoiler: scrub


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Nov 4, 2017)

vinstage said:


> I complaing about people calling me a weeb, snrk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: scrub


beautiful ^3^


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 4, 2017)

vinstage said:


> I complaing about people calling me a weeb, snrk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: scrub


Watching Chinese cartoons does in fact make you a weeb :^)


----------



## vinstage (Nov 4, 2017)

xXDungeon_CrawlerXx said:


> beautiful ^3^


Thanks!


GhostLatte said:


> Watching Chinese cartoons does in fact make you a weeb :^)


Weeb is someone obsessed with Japan. I’m obsessed with South Korea fite me.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 4, 2017)

vinstage said:


> I complain about people calling me a weeb, snrk.


I wonder why :Thinking:


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 4, 2017)

vinstage said:


> I complaing about people calling me a weeb, snrk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: scrub


you're really cute


----------



## Joom (Nov 5, 2017)

Welp, it's been a year since I posted a picture. Here's one unmasked. 



Spoiler











Also, you're a good boy if you know this shirt. Also again, posting on page 420. #blazeit


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Nov 5, 2017)

Joom said:


> Also, you're a good boy if you know this shirt


BONEY PLAYS! :3


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 20, 2017)

Spoiler: read the sign


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 20, 2017)

Found a hat that actually fits.. And it's THIS


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 21, 2017)

Spoiler: hypebeast


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Meteor7 (Nov 30, 2017)

I did me a hair-shortening for the first time in about two years and donated around 12" of hair. I swear I must be a few pounds lighter now. 


Spoiler: Shorter!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 4, 2017)

Spoiler: as I said in the pub, look at that ugly faggot


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 4, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: as I said in the pub, look at that ugly faggot


You look pretty huggable <3


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Dec 13, 2017)

Putin's secret agent


----------



## drenal (Dec 13, 2017)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Putin's secret agent


Not so secret anymore...


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Dec 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> Not so secret anymore...


This better?


----------



## Meteor7 (Dec 13, 2017)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> -snip-


Are you Putin us on?


----------



## vinstage (Dec 13, 2017)

Here's a couple of old photos I have on my imgur lmao.


Spoiler: ~


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 13, 2017)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Putin's secret agent
> -snip-


You look like every late 90s rockstar


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Dec 13, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Here's a couple of old photos I have on my imgur lmao.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ~


O mai


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 13, 2017)

Wow, Tempers are real people? Also 420th page, blaze it.


----------



## vinstage (Dec 13, 2017)

Nerdtendo said:


> Wow, Tempers are real people? Also 420th page, blaze it.


No this is a dramatization, people don’t exist on the internet. /s


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 13, 2017)

Figure I'll post something I took the other day


----------



## vinstage (Dec 13, 2017)

Nerdtendo said:


> Figure I'll post something I took the other day


I swear that’s Chris Pratt, otherwise you look insanely similar


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 13, 2017)

vinstage said:


> I swear that’s Chris Pratt, otherwise you look insanely similar


Guilty, I was seeing if I could throw anyone off. I almost got you too.


----------



## Dayfid (Dec 14, 2017)

Boyfriend and I.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Dec 14, 2017)

It's been a while since I posted a photo here, so enjoy these snappy potato photos


Spoiler


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Dec 14, 2017)

Heya guys, It's a me again


Spoiler: Idk what was I looking at


----------



## x65943 (Dec 14, 2017)

Trying hard to find motivation to study for my last final tomorrow morning
-snip-


----------



## vinstage (Dec 15, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Trying hard to find motivation to study for my last final tomorrow morning


You really do look like something out of Marvel.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 16, 2017)

vinstage said:


> You really do look like something out of Marvel.


I said it first, you mug.


----------



## vinstage (Dec 16, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> I said it first, you mug.


Aaaactually, I think it was said first in a Discord Server iirc.


----------



## TwistedZeon (Dec 16, 2017)

I never do this, like ever.. So guess I'm just stepping outside my box a little bit..


----------



## Flame (Dec 17, 2017)

is it a bird is it a plane? no its flame...


why so serious? my everdrive is taking for ever!


-snip-


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Dec 17, 2017)

Me and my new scarf Square Enix sent me as present.





Spoiler: Present from Square Enix


----------



## Yepi69 (Dec 21, 2017)

Look at this motherfucker just showing off his new iPhone, Android traitor.



Spoiler


----------



## wafflestick (Dec 21, 2017)

Here's a couple of my face


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 21, 2017)

TwistedZeon said:


> I never do this, like ever.. So guess I'm just stepping outside my box a little bit..



Oh my that hat is amazing!



Flame said:


> is it a bird is it a plane? no its flame...
> 
> 
> why so serious? my everdrive is taking for ever!
> ...


----------



## wafflestick (Dec 21, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Feeling festive at work.
> 
> *modsnip*


Craig Mabbit is that you?


----------



## Issac (Dec 25, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Merry Christmas Tempers!
> 
> *modsnip*
> 
> ...


Gimme!!! I want it!
Oh and that coffee too.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Ricken (Dec 29, 2017)

Been a while.. hair isn't as long as last time but it'll grow.  More mustache, more lines under eyes too


----------



## Flame (Dec 29, 2017)

Ricken said:


> View attachment 109563
> 
> Been a while.. hair isn't as long as last time but it'll grow.  More mustache, more lines under eyes too



lines under the eyes... are you sure?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 29, 2017)

#nofilter

This year has been a drag.


----------



## Ricken (Dec 31, 2017)

Flame said:


> lines under the eyes... are you sure?


They aren't that heavy.. they used to be less noticeable though


----------



## Flame (Dec 31, 2017)

Ricken said:


> They aren't that heavy.. they used to be less noticeable though


I meant you have none. I cant see any. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricken (Dec 31, 2017)

Flame said:


> I meant you have none. I cant see any.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk





Look around there.. it wasn't the best picture anyway /shrug


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 31, 2017)

Ricken said:


> View attachment 109563
> 
> Been a while.. hair isn't as long as last time but it'll grow.  More mustache, more lines under eyes too


You've got some dirt on your lip


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 31, 2017)

I think I'm about due for a haircut



Spoiler


----------



## bennyman123abc (Dec 31, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> naissu coffee
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You kind of look like Richard Ayoade (Moss from IT Crowd).


Spoiler: Moss


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2018)

Happy new year n what not.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jan 9, 2018)

Heya! It's me yet again, but with a bit of blue... and a dalmatian pajama too...


Spoiler


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 9, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Heya! It's me yet again, but with a bit of blue... and a dalmatian pajama too...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


hah u furro using furrosuit


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 9, 2018)

The one time I actually look sharp.
Senior class photo:


----------



## NicoAICP (Jan 10, 2018)

i hate when the picture is tilted


----------



## Joel16 (Jan 14, 2018)

I figured I'd post since I posted this elsewhere. Uh, the pic is cropped to keep it pg-13 ;d.



Spoiler: Spolier


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jan 14, 2018)

Joel16 said:


> the pic is cropped to keep it pg-13 lel.


Was it originally a nude?


----------



## vinstage (Jan 14, 2018)

Spoiler: here’s to recycling old photos



snip



hippity hoppity.


----------



## Joel16 (Jan 14, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Was it originally a nude?



No I was just shirtless lol


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 16, 2018)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: here’s to recycling old photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics come out best when in the bathroom pffhhahahaha.
same thing with me, but it takes me 100 pictures to like a few of them , I'm picky.

anyways, you look kind of cute , i love your eyes in this one.




DinohScene said:


> Happy new year n what not.


looking smeksey brah


----------



## vinstage (Jan 16, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> pics come out best when in the bathroom pffhhahahaha.
> same thing with me, but it takes me 100 pictures to like a few of them , I'm picky.
> 
> anyways, you look kind of cute , i love your eyes in this one.


Wasn’t in the bathroom haha was a jokey kind of photo in my bedroom, thanks!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 21, 2018)

Spoiler: my jawline tho


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 21, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: my jawline tho
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 111621


the colors are a bit weird, is that the camera?


----------



## wafflestick (Jan 23, 2018)

the cut must be shared


View attachment 111876


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 24, 2018)

After some of my wife and I's relationship issues, we took a lot of time to re-evaluate our marriage and where we stand. So this was one of our first days out. My darling wife snapped this candid and I really really like it.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 24, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> After some of my wife and I's relationship issues, we took a lot of time to re-evaluate our marriage and where we stand. We decided to keep going (neither of us really wanted to end it) so this was one of our first days out. My darling wife snapped this candid and I really really like it.
> View attachment 111982


god DAMN you're not spiderman >: O


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 24, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> god DAMN you're not spiderman >: O


He was with MJ, she just doesn't can't know


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 24, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> After some of my wife and I's relationship issues, we took a lot of time to re-evaluate our marriage and where we stand. We decided to keep going (neither of us really wanted to end it) so this was one of our first days out. My darling wife snapped this candid and I really really like it.
> View attachment 111982


You look like a young Tom Hanks.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 24, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> You look like a young Tom Hanks.


Don't insult BORTZ like that ;o;


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jan 24, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> After some of my wife and I's relationship issues, we took a lot of time to re-evaluate our marriage and where we stand. We decided to keep going (neither of us really wanted to end it) so this was one of our first days out. My darling wife snapped this candid and I really really like it.
> View attachment 111982


You look great dude.
I hope your marriage lasts forever^^


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 24, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> After some of my wife and I's relationship issues, we took a lot of time to re-evaluate our marriage and where we stand. We decided to keep going (neither of us really wanted to end it) so this was one of our first days out. My darling wife snapped this candid and I really really like it.
> View attachment 111982


Something feels wrong..... Do you mean you don't walk around with a bortz mask?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 24, 2018)

tfw you post something and get zero likes

feels bad man


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 24, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> After some of my wife and I's relationship issues, we took a lot of time to re-evaluate our marriage and where we stand. We decided to keep going (neither of us really wanted to end it) so this was one of our first days out. My darling wife snapped this candid and I really really like it.
> View attachment 111982


Woah, you look like a normal person!?! totes not expecting it.

Lookin good tho (;


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 25, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> Figure I'll post something I took the other day


Oh shit, Chris Pratt is a temper


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2018)

Taken on a Gameboy camera


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 3, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 112943


Everytime I see this Supreme thing, I cannot unsee the Colgate logo.


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 3, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Everytime I see this Supreme thing, I cannot unsee the Colgate logo.


The sweater is Supreme too (;


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 3, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> The sweater is Supreme too (;


Next time, I dare you to snap a pic holding a tub of Colgate in your hand


----------



## xBleedingSoulx (Feb 3, 2018)

Lord Vegeta, bitches.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 3, 2018)

Needs more adidas @GhostLatte


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 4, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Needs more adidas @GhostLatte


I was wearing Adidas joggers and Yeezys.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 4, 2018)

Cleaned up a Lil bit.


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## brickmii82 (Feb 7, 2018)

Me and the mini-me playing whatever the hell we want to. 



He’s grinding Orcs Must Die 2 on the comp and I’m on the RGH grinding FF7


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Dominator211 (Feb 12, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 113484


DAMN!


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 12, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Some random pic of myself taken earlier today.
> 
> *modsnip*


NIA NIA
MY HAIR ARE LONGER THAN YOURS NIANIA


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Feb 12, 2018)

It's carnaval here..


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 13, 2018)

We've had tempers post selfies of themselves taking a shit. Wonder what could have gotten @LazyguyMC 's post deleted.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Feb 13, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> We've had tempers post selfies of themselves taking a shit. Wonder what could have gotten @LazyguyMC 's post deleted.


Now I am wanna know to


----------



## Dominator211 (Feb 13, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Hmm?


you look very nice in both


----------



## vinstage (Feb 14, 2018)

First photos of myself in 2018 tbh. Does show how much lighting affects the photo too.



Spoiler: kek


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 14, 2018)

Spoiler: I just razorchopped me hair here


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2018)

edit: fixed my phones fuckup


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 14, 2018)

Eix said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Z2b9m0E1B9jrymmvwIkep2C0uhuxH3oL/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somehow I expected you fatter, shorter hair, naruto head bands and a peach fuzz moustache.
Holding a imitation katana and wearing a kimono whilst your face is covered in acne.

Damn, guess I was wrong.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 14, 2018)

Welp, couple of weeks later, here I am, still enjoying the headset that @Clarky helped me get.



Spoiler











Edit: The Axents I got in 2016 already ;')


----------



## chocoboss (Feb 18, 2018)

2 year ago, I have meet a girl, a girl every man should love






Miku <3

She will never be mine, she is too young 

EDIT : girl from my age have loost them crazy part, I will never meet one girl like that with my age q.q


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 18, 2018)

chocoboss said:


> 2 year ago, I have meet a girl, a girl every man should love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still a better love story than Twilight.


----------



## chocoboss (Feb 18, 2018)

Don't know if you can call that a love story, in the fact, it's just the kind of girl I prefere.

A little crazy, she like cosplay, anime / manga ...

It's not simple to find ppl like that when you are 30. You have yo be socially acceptable ( or correct ), and when you work for state like me, you have to be professional, even out of work


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 20, 2018)

Spoiler: we all have our own problems, our own issues, our own demons


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 20, 2018)

oh noes


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: we all have our own problems, our own issues, our own demons
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 114856


What camera was that taken with


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 20, 2018)

VinLark said:


> What camera was that taken with


Why does it matter?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Why does it matter?


Because the photo looks good and I want to know what camera it was?


----------



## linuxares (Feb 20, 2018)

VinLark said:


> Because the photo looks good and I want to know what camera it was?


He used:

*Camera*
Make samsung
Model SM-G950U
Exposure 1/10
Aperture 1.7
Focal Length 4.2 mm
ISO Speed 1000
Flash No Flash

*EXIF*
ImageWidth 4032
ImageHeight 3024
Make samsung
Model SM-G950U
Orientation Horizontal (normal)
XResolution 72
YResolution 72
ResolutionUnit inches
Software G950USQS2BQL1
ModifyDate 2018:02:19 18:54:37
YCbCrPositioning Centered
ExposureTime 1/10
FNumber 1.7
ExposureProgram Program AE
ISO 1000
ExifVersion 0220
DateTimeOriginal 2018:02:19 18:54:37
CreateDate 2018:02:19 18:54:37
ComponentsConfiguration Y, Cb, Cr, -
ShutterSpeedValue 1/10
ApertureValue 1.7
BrightnessValue -3.42
ExposureCompensation 0
MaxApertureValue 1.7
MeteringMode Center-weighted average
LightSource Unknown
Flash No Flash
FocalLength 4.2 mm
UserComment
FlashpixVersion 0100
ColorSpace sRGB
ExifImageWidth 4032
ExifImageHeight 3024
InteropIndex R98 - DCF basic file (sRGB)
InteropVersion 0100
SensingMethod One-chip color area
SceneType Directly photographed
ExposureMode Auto
WhiteBalance Auto
FocalLengthIn35mmFormat 26 mm
SceneCaptureType Standard
ImageUniqueID F12QSJA00SM F12QSKB01SB
GPSVersionID 2.2.0.0
Compression JPEG (old-style)
ThumbnailOffset 6434
ThumbnailLength 14549


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2018)

linuxares said:


> He used:
> 
> *Camera*
> Make samsung
> ...


I didn't even think to look up EXIF data, thanks.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 20, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: we all have our own problems, our own issues, our own demons
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 114856


and then he flexed into the sunset, happily ever after


----------



## drenal (Feb 21, 2018)

Spoiler: random selfie I took


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 21, 2018)

drenal said:


> Spoiler: random selfie I took
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 114998


You get my love for the t-shirt alone.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2018)

drenal said:


> Spoiler: random selfie I took
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 114998


Man i wish there was a krispy kream in my area in Louisiana



Spoiler: Photo taken with my laptop camera with the worst lighting ever seen by man because I've had to reset Windows 10 AGAIN


----------



## drenal (Feb 21, 2018)

VinLark said:


> Man i wish there was a krispy kream in my area in Louisiana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I don't even know where the nearest Krispy Kreme is


----------



## vinstage (Feb 21, 2018)

Not sure if this counts as a photo but hey, at least a portion of my face is in it, correct?



Spoiler: -


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 21, 2018)

vinstage said:


> Not sure if this counts as a photo but hey, at least a portion of my face is in it, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: -


it's a picture of a picture of you


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Feb 21, 2018)

^Hope it's filled with wodka


----------



## Issac (Feb 21, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> it's a picture of a picture of you


Should go further! A picture of a picture of a picture of you! and then another level the next time...


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 22, 2018)

My reaction when I hop on here: 


Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 25, 2018)

Spoiler: illegal business controls America


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 25, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: illegal business controls America
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115622


okay im mad jelly. ur cloths off the wall


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 27, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Been messing around some webcam filters, and this is too good to not share here
> 
> *modsnip*


Trippy af


----------



## Flame (Feb 28, 2018)

YAY ME!



Spoiler



View attachment 115980


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 28, 2018)

Flame said:


> YAY ME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have the same glasses


----------



## Flame (Feb 28, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> We have the same glasses



we do..

which make?


----------



## WeedZ (Mar 1, 2018)

Flame said:


> we do..
> 
> which make?


Mine are columbia


----------



## Flame (Mar 1, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Mine are columbia



mine is armani


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## 2Hack (Mar 4, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 116458


spend ten racks on new chain


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 6, 2018)

my hair is funny lol
do i look good?
i hate acne : (

it was horrible to find an angle that didn't had light fucking with everything XD



Spoiler: it's a me


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Mar 6, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> my hair is funny lol
> do i look good?
> i hate acne : (
> 
> ...


Wew, you look great!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 6, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Wew, you look great!


liar
thank you ^^


----------



## vinstage (Mar 6, 2018)

So I discovered the power of gifs and actually smiling in photos.


Spoiler: bow wow wow


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Old (Mar 9, 2018)

Start your morning off RIGHT, kiddies!


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Mar 9, 2018)

Old said:


> View attachment 117063


What ?? Is that hair???


----------



## Old (Mar 9, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> What ?? Is that hair???



Remnants of last year's 'homeless guy/scraggly' beard.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Mar 9, 2018)

Old said:


> Remnants of last year's 'homeless guy/scraggly' beard.


What a beaaard? Even more confused
Jk im just fooling around.


----------



## Old (Mar 9, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> What a beaaard? Even more confused
> Jk im just fooling around.



It's an odd angle, I've got my head cocked all the way back in that pic.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 9, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Haha I'm bored at work. Send me something entertaining.
> 
> *modsnip*


_sends something interesting_


----------



## Old (Mar 9, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Haha I'm bored at work. Send me something entertaining.
> 
> *modsnip*



Dude, you look like a slightly older/more stout version of the kid from 'Dazed and Confused'!


----------



## Sathya (Mar 14, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> Me and the pretty baybay for Valentines day <3
> View attachment 6669
> View attachment 6670


hey bortz, i love your GF! she looks so pretty! Did you already marry her?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 18, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> Me and a friend on a rollercoaster (hence the blurry pic)




 
Whoa, that looks _cool_!


----------



## MajinCubyan (Mar 19, 2018)

Visited my daughter and her adopted family yesterday and she wanted play "picture taker" so I gave her my phone. She snapped this pic of me, which is impressive cause shes 3 months from being four and she has a steady hand. Probably the best pic of me ever taken.



Spoiler: Me











And here is a selfie she wanted to take with me.



Spoiler: Us


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 19, 2018)

MajinCubyan said:


> Visited my daughter and her adopted family yesterday and she wanted play "picture taker" so I gave her my phone. She snapped this pic of me, which is impressive cause shes 3 months from being four and she has a steady hand. Probably the best pic of me ever taken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you look so...old!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 20, 2018)

Apprentice photographer snagged this one off off me.
Coldish day, still neat.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 22, 2018)

a


Spoiler


----------



## Old (Mar 22, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> a
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Looks like you'd have made a great casting choice for one of my favorite shows....






....and many years later....


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 22, 2018)

Old said:


> Looks like you'd have made a great casting choice for one of my favorite shows....
> 
> 
> View attachment 118224
> ...


imma sori
i don't understand your joke


----------



## Old (Mar 23, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> imma sori
> i don't understand your joke



No “joke”, it was meant to be complimentive.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 23, 2018)

Old said:


> No “joke”, it was meant to be complimentive.


but i still don't get it sorry XD


----------



## CallmeBerto (Mar 26, 2018)

Getting those gainz in boyz!!!


----------



## Yepi69 (Mar 26, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Apprentice photographer snagged this one off off me.
> Coldish day, still neat.


Holy shit, who dat?


----------



## vinstage (Mar 26, 2018)

This coat sort of reminds me of pun pun huehuehue. I’m looking closer to 10 years old day by day.

I’ve already been told twice.


Spoiler: swiggity


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 26, 2018)

vinstage said:


> This coat sort of reminds me of pun pun huehuehue. I’m looking closer to 10 years old day by day.
> 
> I’ve already been told twice.
> 
> ...


LOL
and i thought you were 20 or 21 XD


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 26, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Apprentice photographer snagged this one off off me.
> Coldish day, still neat.


dat hair though ~


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## brickmii82 (Mar 28, 2018)

Taking pics of taking pics.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 28, 2018)

Old said:


> It's an odd angle, I've got my head cocked all the way back in that pic.
> 
> View attachment 117068


Is that what you wear when you murder people. You the Luigi killer. 



CallmeBerto said:


> Getting those gainz in boyz!!!


It’s kind of funny I imagine people younger from how they comment but they are actually older.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 28, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Getting those gainz in boyz!!!


Is this your twin


----------



## Old (Mar 28, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Is that what you wear when you murder people. You the Luigi killer.



Yes.


Spoiler


----------



## CallmeBerto (Mar 28, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Is that what you wear when you murder people. You the Luigi killer.
> 
> 
> It’s kind of funny I imagine people younger from how they comment but they are actually older.



What is the point in being an adult if you can't act childish?


----------



## Old (Mar 28, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> What is the point in being an adult if you can't act childish?



It's the golden secret to life.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Mar 29, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> What is the point in being an adult if you can't act childish?


Nothing at all. I just imagine some people younger.
I'm probably the most immature of all. I act childish a lot. People think i'm in my teens.
When I tell them i'm in my mid 20's they get shocked and don't believe me because I look young.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## x65943 (Mar 29, 2018)

Is there precedent for posting pets? This is Coal.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 30, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Is there precedent for posting pets? This is Coal.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/temper-beasts.120702/


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 30, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Is there precedent for posting pets? This is Coal.


HES THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Mar 30, 2018)

Spoiler: Warning: Dead meme inside!


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 30, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Dead meme inside!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119152


My brudda

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




Ain't I sexy


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 30, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> My brudda
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure this doesn't count.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 1, 2018)

Just another day in Canada.
-snip-


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 1, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Just another day in Canada.


I still swear you look like a Marvel character.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Apr 3, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 119486


Don't mess with this guy


----------



## x65943 (Apr 3, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 119486


Next time lean into the gun - you'll notice the stability™ improvements


----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 3, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 119486


Ok yeah, you’re not shooting that correctly lol. The stock goes flush with your shoulder, dug in securely. Keep both eyes open, aim small, miss small.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



x65943 said:


> Next time lean into the gun - you'll notice the stability™ improvements


We both saw that at the same time lmao.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 3, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Ok yeah, you’re not shooting that correctly lol. The stock goes flush with your shoulder, dug in securely. Keep both eyes open, aim small, miss small.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Will be fixed in the next update that is coming out Soon(tm).



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 4, 2018)

Eix said:


> View attachment 114202
> edit: fixed my phones fuckup


Your voice is disproportionately deep.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Your voice is disproportionately deep.


i know
my voice is deep so i sound like a guy
buy my body is stupid and doesnt understand that i am a guy
but when im not sick my voice isnt as deep


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 4, 2018)

Cat n what not.


----------



## vinstage (Apr 5, 2018)

i found a pepsi shirt but i felt like i was betraying caprisun D:


Spoiler: whats good


----------



## Chary (Apr 5, 2018)

You either agree plaid is the best, or you're wrong



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Issac (Apr 5, 2018)

Chary said:


> You either agree plaid is the best, or you're wrong
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler


Plaid sure is the best *points at my plaid shirt*


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Apr 6, 2018)

OwO what's dis, a new color?
Green and pink ftw


Spoiler


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 6, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> OwO what's dis, a new color?
> Green and pink ftw
> 
> 
> ...


luk gud


----------



## CallmeBerto (Apr 11, 2018)

What up nerds?


----------



## Sathya (Apr 12, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Some random pic of myself taken earlier today.
> 
> *modsnip*


some fat cat.


----------



## vinstage (Apr 12, 2018)

I took photos today wew lad.


Spoiler: .


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 12, 2018)

vinstage said:


> I took photos today wew lad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .


does your shirt/sweater say "I am you"?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 12, 2018)

vinstage said:


> I took photos today wew lad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .


Nice fupreme :^)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 12, 2018)

Father daughter weird time. Blurry cuz I can't selfie.


----------



## vinstage (Apr 12, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> does your shirt/sweater say "I am you"?


You Matter


GhostLatte said:


> Nice fupreme :^)


smh wym 110% legit i swear ಠ╭╮ಠ


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 12, 2018)

vinstage said:


> You Matter


O thanks :^)


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Apr 12, 2018)

I like to call this the "Octopus hair", it looks like some kind of tentacles to me 


Spoiler


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 12, 2018)

saw this thread pop up, decided why not, here's a cute filter.


----------



## TomodachiDeath (Apr 13, 2018)

This one’s from last month before my phone was stolen


----------



## Sathya (Apr 13, 2018)

Flame said:


> is it a bird is it a plane? no its flame...
> 
> 
> why so serious? my everdrive is taking for ever!
> ...


did ur face is flammable?


----------



## SG854 (Apr 13, 2018)

Sathya said:


> did ur face is flammable?


His face is flammable?


----------



## Sathya (Apr 13, 2018)

SG854 said:


> His face is flammable?


im asking.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 13, 2018)

Sathya said:


> im asking.


Oh your talking about flame. For some reason I thought you were talking about TomodachiDeath.
I was like why would you be asking if his face is flammable, lol.


----------



## Sathya (Apr 13, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Oh your talking about flame. For some reason I thought you were talking about TomodachiDeath.
> I was like why would you be asking if his face is flammable, lol.


its a naturaly kidding because of his name.


----------



## TomodachiDeath (Apr 13, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Oh your talking about flame. For some reason I thought you were talking about TomodachiDeath.
> I was like why would you be asking if his face is flammable, lol.


I'm so confused


----------



## SG854 (Apr 13, 2018)

TomodachiDeath said:


> I'm so confused


I didn't read his comment properly and I thought he was quoting you and asking if your face was flammable.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## vinstage (Apr 20, 2018)

(￣。￣)～ｚｚｚ


Spoiler: happy 420 n whatnot?


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Jayro (Apr 21, 2018)

Here's a selfie I took with my Right Joy-Con camera:


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Apr 21, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Here's a selfie I took with my Right Joy-Con camera:
> 
> View attachment 120959


Jayro Jones as innovative as always


----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 22, 2018)

I flex too much here.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2018)

I found my cloak and santa hat :3
I am become retard


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 25, 2018)

For those who read my post in the avatar topic, here is the "longer story" :3


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 29, 2018)

3DS camera is so potatoe that i don't even know if i'm looking good


Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (May 4, 2018)




----------



## leonmagnus99 (May 4, 2018)

i think i only shared 1 pic of me before.
here is another ovo (hidin my face again ofc. cause I'm not as smexy looking as you guys).


----------



## LittleFlame (May 4, 2018)

bedhead and all, life goes on!


----------



## DeoNaught (May 5, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> i think i only shared 1 pic of me before.
> here is another ovo (hidin my face again ofc. cause I'm not as smexy looking as you guys).


Ur not as Smexy.... YOUR THE MOST SMEXY


----------



## GhostLatte (May 10, 2018)




----------



## CallmeBerto (May 13, 2018)

Me 5 mins ago.


----------



## Absintu (May 16, 2018)

Me some days ago


----------



## LittleFlame (May 18, 2018)

screenshot taken by friend on Discord, thought I'd post here so you beautiful bastards can stare at my adorable (tired) mug


----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> screenshot taken by friend on Discord, thought I'd post here so you beautiful bastards can stare at my adorable (tired) mug


Hey there sexy


----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 20, 2018)

Spoiler: “Dreams are the royal road to the unconscious.” - Sigmund Freud


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## vinstage (Jun 3, 2018)

Spoiler: and some say she's still holding the pizza


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2018)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: and some say she's still holding the pizza


Too bad British pizza is nothing like New York pizza :^)


----------



## vinstage (Jun 3, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Too bad *British* pizza is nothing like *New York pizza* :^)


... Funny that, wouldn't have guessed you know, London and New York being 3,459 miles apart...


----------



## x65943 (Jun 3, 2018)

-snip-


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 3, 2018)

x65943 said:


>


Still looking like a comic book character.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## x65943 (Jun 6, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 130527


Sometimes it feels like this thread should be titled "ghostlatte pics"


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 6, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Sometimes it feels like this thread should be titled "ghostlatte pics"


Free likes are likes.


----------



## Stwert (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh what the hell, why not. It’s as good a reason as any to avoid work for a little while 

I was going to find some fake picks and pretend I was rugged and handsome, but F*k it, this is me.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 6, 2018)

why would people live in the middle of ''nothing''?? it would bore me to death


----------



## Stwert (Jun 6, 2018)

leon315 said:


> why would people live in the middle of ''nothing''?? it would bore me to death



What people? Where?


----------



## x65943 (Jun 6, 2018)

Stwert said:


> What people? Where?


Maybe he doesn't realize stwert is on a beach, and thinks it's a barren field


----------



## Stwert (Jun 7, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Maybe he doesn't realize stwert is on a beach, and thinks it's a barren field



That was a beach? What shit was I smoking, I hate sand


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 9, 2018)

Enjoy this Martina with sunglasses for my birthday! Today I'm officially 15 <3


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 9, 2018)

MartyDreamy said:


> Enjoy this Martina with sunglasses for my birthday! Today I'm officially 15 <3
> 
> View attachment 130873


Well, hello there Martina


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Jun 9, 2018)

MartyDreamy said:


> Enjoy this Martina with sunglasses for my birthday! Today I'm officially 15 <3
> 
> View attachment 130873


 Happy birthday!


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 9, 2018)

Like Kanye said in School Spirit, "They say 'Oh you graduated?' No, I decided I was finished."


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 9, 2018)

MartyDreamy said:


> Enjoy this Martina with sunglasses for my birthday! Today I'm officially 15 <3
> 
> View attachment 130873


B e l l i s s i m o :3

(I hope I said that right ahaha)


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 9, 2018)

Does this answer your question @MartyDreamy c: ?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 10, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Does this answer your question @MartyDreamy c: ?


Nice disjointed hand bruh


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 10, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Does this answer your question @MartyDreamy c: ?


Aaaaaa I want that shirt :o


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 10, 2018)

Stwert said:


> Oh what the hell, why not. It’s as good a reason as any to avoid work for a little while
> 
> I was going to find some fake picks and pretend I was rugged and handsome, but F*k it, this is me.
> 
> View attachment 130556 View attachment 130557


proper dad look going on there


----------



## Aldoria (Jun 10, 2018)

Wow this thread has been made when I was 5 feels weird


----------



## Stwert (Jun 10, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> proper dad look going on there



Well I am ancient


----------



## vinstage (Jun 10, 2018)

Spoiler: low quality oof



snip


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 10, 2018)

MartyDreamy said:


> Aaaaaa I want that shirt :o


Its a jock's jacket 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Yepi69 said:


> Its a jock's jacket





DeoNaught said:


> Nice disjointed hand bruh



It was my friend holding the phone for me.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 28, 2018)

Spoiler: In celebration of the colour change!


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 28, 2018)

@DinohScene - I need that shirt!!


----------



## Issac (Jun 28, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler: In celebration of the colour change!
> 
> 
> 
> there was a pic here, it's gone now


Nice QMETAB shirt!


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 28, 2018)

Dancing with former wolves


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 28, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Dancing with former wolves
> View attachment 133636


I didn't know you were Tony Stark.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 28, 2018)

X can haz real doctor?
-snip-


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 28, 2018)

x65943 said:


> X can haz real doctor?


You're like a whiter version of Might Guy

Edit: On second thought, its just the bushy brows. You still look like a Marvel Character.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 28, 2018)

*mod snip*
You remind me of the SFM model for Joel.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 28, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> You remind me of the SFM model for Joel.
> *modsnip*


Not sure how I should feel about it.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 28, 2018)

Spoiler: That one time I tried to join fsociety at their hq in Coney Island


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 28, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: That one time I tried to join fsociety at their hq in Coney Island
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133741


plz no


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 28, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> plz no


Yes.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 28, 2018)

@DeoNaught You've posted so much in this thread, yet none of them are images of yourself. :thinking:
(Unless I just didn't notice, which is actually pretty likely now that I think about it.)


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 28, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> @DeoNaught You've posted so much in this thread, yet none of them are images of yourself. :thinking:
> (Unless I just didn't notice, which is actually pretty likely now that I think about it.)


I have posted my image in this thread


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 29, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: That one time I tried to join fsociety at their hq in Coney Island
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133741


You should probably black out your license plate...


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 29, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> You should probably black out your license plate...


That's not mine.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 29, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> That's not mine.


You should still black it out.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 18, 2018)

Well...I still think I look better without facial hair. Acrued over the course of a month of binge playing the kingdom hearts 1.5+2.5 collection


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 18, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> Well...I still think I look better without facial hair. Acrued over the course of a month of binge playing the kingdom hearts 1.5+2.5 collection
> View attachment 136203 View attachment 136204


Aaaa fluffy hair <3


----------



## vinstage (Jul 19, 2018)

Spoiler: how do you make internet friends btw



snipsnipsnip


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 20, 2018)

vinstage said:


> how do you make internet friends btw


Same way as normal friends. Talk to them.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 20, 2018)

vinstage said:


> how do you make internet friends btw


Same way as normal friends, I imagine. Time, patience, understanding, communication, water (35 L), carbon (20 kg), ammonia (4 L), lime (1.5 kg), phosphorous (800 g), salt (250 g), saltpeter (100 g), sulfur (80 g), Fluorine (7.5 g), Iron (5 g), Silicon (3 g), an alchemy circle, an arm and a leg, and a can-do-attitude. ;D


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 20, 2018)

I often see people here posting with filters and or the most flattering angle they have, I say bollocks to that here's this masterpiece [EDIT] This is my first time having short hair in years btw.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 20, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> I often see people here posting with filters and or the most flattering angle they have, I say bollocks to that here's this masterpiece


Glorious.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 20, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Glorious.


I affectionately refer to it as ballsack chin.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 20, 2018)

Meteor7 said:


> Same way as normal friends, I imagine. Time, patience, understanding, communication, water (35 L), carbon (20 kg), ammonia (4 L), lime (1.5 kg), phosphorous (800 g), salt (250 g), saltpeter (100 g), sulfur (80 g), Fluorine (7.5 g), Iron (5 g), Silicon (3 g), an alchemy circle, an arm and a leg, and a can-do-attitude. ;D


Umm you making friends or is your science project "Making a friend" Literally ? 

Is making friends really the same way both online and offline?


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 20, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is making friends really the same way both online and offline?


Yeah pretty much


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 20, 2018)

I tired to color my hair silver (as in DMC3 Dante) and it didn't went exactly how I planned. Regardless...


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 20, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> View attachment 136465 I tired to color my hair silver (as in DMC3 Dante) and it didn't went exactly how I planned. Regardless...


It's more like Leon's hair color <3


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 21, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> View attachment 136465 I tired to color my hair silver (as in DMC3 Dante) and it didn't went exactly how I planned. Regardless...


you look like Logen Paul


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 21, 2018)

Spoiler: This bedhair makes me look like a mad scientist


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 21, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Spoiler: This bedhair makes me look like a mad scientist
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136539


YES BOI


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 21, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> you look like Logen Paul


Ew, if you wanna compare me to trash at least it should be good trash.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 22, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Ew, if you wanna compare me to trash at least it should be good trash.


You look like me


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 24, 2018)

Spoiler: haven't posted here in a while so here ya go


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 26, 2018)

Spoiler: A young Dequavis having a late night snack


----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 26, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: A young Dequavis having a late night snack
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137167


Is that a bag of cocaine in your pocket or are you just happy to see me? Get in the van


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 26, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Is that a bag of cocaine in your pocket or are you just happy to see me? Get in the van


That's my line you shoe >:^(


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 31, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 137928


I'm so confused as to what is the angle of this picture.. AND WHO KEEPS TAKING THESE


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 31, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> I'm so confused as to what is the angle of this picture.. AND WHO KEEPS TAKING THESE


Kanye West.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Aug 10, 2018)

SPOILER=Enjoy b4 its gone]

 [/SPOILER]


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 10, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> SPOILER=Enjoy b4 its gone]View attachment 139316 [/SPOILER]


Damn you cute no homo


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 12, 2018)

Spoiler: “You'd have to dig pretty deep, kiddo, before you can find anything real. We live in a kingdom of bullshit, that even you have lived in for far too long.” - Mr. Robot (Christian Slater)


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 12, 2018)

*mod snip*
-flame snip-
Disagree
joke ruined by mods


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2018)

More pics and less chatter!


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 12, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> Disagree


----------



## Catsinabucket (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## vinstage (Aug 12, 2018)

Catsinabucket said:


> View attachment 139588


me: How to like multiple times???


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 12, 2018)

Catsinabucket said:


> View attachment 139588


Well hello there


----------



## Catsinabucket (Aug 12, 2018)

vinstage said:


> me: How to like multiple times???



Awww thanks! 



GhostLatte said:


> Well hello there



Heyoooooo :^)


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 12, 2018)

Catsinabucket said:


> View attachment 139588


Don't panic everyone on gbatemp stay calm stay calm. Its only a pucture of a beautiful woman.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 12, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Don't panic everyone on gbatemp stay calm stay calm. Its only a pucture of a beautiful woman.


No real women exist over the Internet.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 12, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> No real women exist over the Internet.


Yes but nothing is real in this world lol.


----------



## Catsinabucket (Aug 12, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Don't panic everyone on gbatemp stay calm stay calm. Its only a pucture of a beautiful woman.



You're too kind :')



GhostLatte said:


> No real women exist over the Internet.



True, I am actually a very good snail


----------



## chocoboss (Aug 15, 2018)

Unlikely crossover ;D






I asked Cinderella marry her


----------



## Undi (Aug 15, 2018)

Spoiler: Muh face





 





It's ya boi, with and without glasses


----------



## chocoboss (Aug 15, 2018)

I remember, her mother said : you have not found a prince, but at least you have a knight !


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 17, 2018)

Wanted to post one of my new rick and morty shirt


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 20, 2018)

Spoiler: Call me CooCoo Chanel


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 21, 2018)

Ok so a little bit nervous to see what comments I get but here goes nothing. Please be kind to me lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 21, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Ok so a little bit nervous to see what comments I get but here goes nothing. Please be kind to me lol.
> 
> View attachment 140674


You look very different from how I imagined you.
Very pretty


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 21, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> You look very different from how I imagined you.
> Very pretty


Thank very much. I have been blessed by 2 things

1. Youthful looks that are thanks to my mum she is 72 and people always say that she looks about 40. Thanks mum

2. A damb good plastic surgeon lol

Just outta intreast try n describe how you think I looked lol


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 21, 2018)

I agree, you are pretty.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 21, 2018)

Dodain47 said:


> I agree, you are pretty.


Why thank you for the nice comment


----------



## Yepi69 (Aug 21, 2018)

Spoiler: Get a last look of my last summer color cuz Imma dye it black, baby


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Why thank you for the nice comment


You´re welcome.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 22, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Ok so a little bit nervous to see what comments I get but here goes nothing. Please be kind to me lol.
> 
> View attachment 140674


WELL HELLO THERE


----------



## Cyan (Aug 22, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Ok so a little bit nervous to see what comments I get but here goes nothing. Please be kind to me lol.


I think it's the first time I notice there's a women older than me on GBATemp. usually, girls are younger here. I know there are older guys, but I didn't know you.
My mom also look younger, people always look surprised when she says I'm her child. I also look younger thanks to her, though I didn't do any plastic surgery 

Why being nervous and hoping for kind comment, there's nothing wrong with how you look. you expected something else?


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 22, 2018)

Cyan said:


> Why being nervous and hoping for kind comment, there's nothing wrong with how you look. you expected something else?


I was just nervous because some people on here know that I am transgender woman and it was just kinda scary to show myself for the first time lol


----------



## vinstage (Aug 22, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> I was just nervous because some people on here know that I am transgender woman and it was just kinda scary to show myself for the first time lol


Wouldn't have guessed honestly. The shock of your age was enough for me, lmao.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 22, 2018)

well, if you didn't tell me, I wouldn't know. My "radar" for that is not working. 
I understand better the surgeon comment.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 22, 2018)

Cyan said:


> well, if you didn't tell me, I wouldn't know. My "radar" for that is not working.
> I understand better the surgeon comment.


It's been a very very long journey filled with many operations and a lot of very nasty comments from people (mostly women) to get to the point where I am now truly happy with myself and where  most people now don't know by looking at me.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 22, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> I was just nervous because some people on here know that I am transgender woman and it was just kinda scary to show myself for the first time lol


Really? I couldn't tell so Yay!


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 22, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> I was just nervous because some people on here know that I am transgender woman and it was just kinda scary to show myself for the first time lol


So??? You go girl! Don't let anyone put you down for something you cannot change. Bigots are always going to be ignorant.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Aug 26, 2018)

What's up!


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> View attachment 141135


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


Merci beaucoup


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 30, 2018)

I’m dunfer. It’s been a long day.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 30, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> View attachment 141623
> I’m dunfer. It’s been a long day.


You look like my Uncle Roy


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 30, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> You look like my Uncle Roy


No, he's Tony Stark.


----------



## bowser (Aug 30, 2018)

vinstage said:


> Spoiler: how do you make internet friends btw



By looking like that


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 30, 2018)

bowser said:


> By looking like that


This post right here officer.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> 1070 on custom liquid loop,  thermaltake aio on a Ryzen 1700, 32GB 3200 rgb ddr4, 600w evga bronze, Blu-ray burner, and a WiFi card


Oh dirty talk and for once i am not involved


brickmii82 said:


> View attachment 141623
> I’m dunfer. It’s been a long day.


You Sir remind me of Eddie Vedder


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2018)

Come on people, cut the off topic chatter, keep the replies to a minimum or reply with a picture of yourself.


 

Bloody Imgur stopped working for me ;/


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

So what hair colour do I look better with???


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2018)

I like the brown hair!


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> So what hair colour do I look better with???
> 
> View attachment 141796


Yep
Brown


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Yep
> Brown


The blonde picture is about 5 years old. I have had a few trips to the plastic surgeon since then lol. I look older then than I do now.


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 1, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> So what hair colour do I look better with???
> 
> View attachment 141796


Blonde is bubbly and upbeat, Brown is sultry and seductive. Both look very lovely.


----------



## Absintu (Sep 1, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> The blonde picture is about 5 years old. I have had a few trips to the plastic surgeon since then lol. I look older then than I do now.


but please stop. you are fine. you don't need more surgeries..


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

Absintu said:


> but please stop. you are fine. you don't need more surgeries..


Thank you and its cool I don't plan to have any more as I finally look the way i always wanted to.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 1, 2018)

Spoiler: My name is Dequavis and you are watching the Disney Channel













AmandaRose said:


> So what hair colour do I look better with???
> 
> View attachment 141796


You are gorgeous


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Come on people, cut the off topic chatter, keep the replies to a minimum or reply with a picture of yourself.
> 
> View attachment 141642
> 
> Bloody Imgur stopped working for me ;/


Ah so thats what the chief deleter of my posts looks like lol

Anyway so as not to break the chatter rule here is another picture


----------



## vinstage (Sep 2, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> So what hair colour do I look better with???


Whichever you're happier and more comfortable with.


----------



## chocoboss (Sep 10, 2018)

When you're jury of a cosplay contest ;D


----------



## Undi (Sep 10, 2018)

You're all looking cute, cosplayer and jury too


----------



## chocoboss (Sep 10, 2018)

We was the jury of the contest but since we are also cosplayer, we was went to the contest cosplayed ;D
So, the 3 ppl on the pic are the jury ( including me  )


----------



## linuxares (Sep 10, 2018)

The first cosplayer taking the picture seem dedicated. Pink eyebrows.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)

linuxares said:


> The first cosplayer taking the picture seem dedicated. Pink eyebrows.


We need more pics of her. By we I mean me lol.


----------



## Undi (Sep 10, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> We need more pics of her. By we I mean me lol.


I'm also in, in that case, heh


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)

@VinsCool this is me at the very beginning of the vodka dance from last night lol.


----------



## chocoboss (Sep 10, 2018)

Her Instagram : nira.amana


----------



## vinstage (Sep 14, 2018)

Snip


----------



## LittleFlame (Sep 16, 2018)

Spoiler: the photos you take when you're not sober are the best photos











also photo not taken by me lol


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Sep 16, 2018)

Tried to look classy


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 23, 2018)

Went hiking today with Rhi <3


Spoiler


----------



## AtsuNii (Sep 23, 2018)

Me, @DinohScene and Lady


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 23, 2018)

This is from a professional photo shot from about 4 months ago.


----------



## Jonna (Sep 26, 2018)

vinstage said:


> it was called cereal killer


One of my life's goal has been to wear a beret as fashionably as you do. 

You've only made me become more jealous.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 26, 2018)

AtsuNii said:


> Me, @DinohScene and Lady


Ahhhhhh, sooo かわいー


----------



## vinstage (Sep 26, 2018)

Spoiler: kappa



why was I posting so much


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 28, 2018)

*I want YOU!!!* ...



*To give me easy likes for this pic

*


----------



## LittleFlame (Sep 28, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> *I want YOU!!!* ...
> View attachment 144876
> *To give me easy likes for this pic
> 
> *


thanks gbatemp Tony Stark


----------



## chocoboss (Sep 28, 2018)

You will never have me ! >.<'''


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Soraiko (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## chocoboss (Sep 28, 2018)

Blue is love, Blue is life !


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 28, 2018)

Picture taken less than a minute ago as I wait for the Subway train to arrive and take me to the pub lol.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 28, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Picture taken less than a minute ago as I wait for the Subway train to arrive and take me to the pub lol.


Is black your favorite color?


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 28, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is black your favorite color?


And whats wrong with that? lol


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 28, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> And whats wrong with that? lol


Nothing, but it's nice to learn about the people you meet. Maybe you plan to be a ninja sometime.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 28, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Nothing, but it's nice to learn about the people you meet. Maybe you plan to be a ninja sometime.


 I think the fact that I have done gymnastics for most of my life would make me be a great ninja lol.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 28, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> I think the fact that I have done gymnastics for most of my life would make me be a great ninja lol.


And now I'm learning new things about you, that's why asking if black was your favorite color was a good thing, lol.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Sep 29, 2018)

So, my sweatshirt finally arrived and I absolutely love it aaaa



Spoiler: I'm a Resident Evil Nerd lol


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 29, 2018)

MartyDreamy said:


> So, my sweatshirt finally arrived and I absolutely love it aaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 29, 2018)

MartyDreamy said:


> So, my sweatshirt finally arrived and I absolutely love it aaaa


You need a bigger umbrella. That can't save you from rain.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 29, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> You need a bigger umbrella. That can't save you from rain.


I see what you did there. Haha.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Sep 29, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> You need a bigger umbrella. That can't save you from rain.


OH, you


----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 6, 2018)

I met some kittens today (no, they're not mine).


Spoiler


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 6, 2018)

Me and my wife.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Oct 7, 2018)

You all look amazing <3


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 9, 2018)

I have to use glasses now, too many years in front of screens.



Spoiler


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 11, 2018)

.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> View attachment 146272


You're a real cyutie!

also just how many times a week do you change your hair colour? XD


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 11, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> View attachment 146272


I had blonde hair once (only once). My sister peroxided it. It hella burned. This was when Eminem first came out and everyone was going blonde. Not a great look for darker skinned people, to me anyway. Looks good on you though, just don’t bleach your eyebrows. I can feel the stinging now. Lol


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 11, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> You're a real cyutie!
> 
> also just how many times a week do you change your hair colour? XD


Haha thank you! I appreciate it!

Haha I usually dye my hair every other week based on my moods. c:

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



slaphappygamer said:


> I had blonde hair once (only once). My sister peroxided it. It hella burned. This was when Eminem first came out and everyone was going blonde. Not a great look for darker skinned people, to me anyway. Looks good on you though, just don’t bleach your eyebrows. I can feel the stinging now. Lol


I use hair bleach and peroxide sucks. Haha.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Haha thank you! I appreciate it!
> 
> Haha I usually dye my hair every other week based on my moods. c:
> 
> ...


I think @DinohScene and @AtsuNii will love you very much :3


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 11, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I think @DinohScene and @AtsuNii will love you very much :3


Haha I hope that we can all love each other. You guys are my peeps! c:


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 11, 2018)

Coming from someone who has had bi/tri/rainbow hair and all in between.
You shouldn't bleach your hair so much.

It does a hell of a lot of damage, even by simply dying it.
You should wait with redying it/bleaching it for a couple of weeks to let your hair heal up.
Idk what shampoos/hair sprays you use but I'd personally cut back on the frequency you'd dye your hair.

It would be a shame to have it fall out due to the extensive damage it received from bleaching/dying.

And yeh, have an old piccy of me with blue hair! so we can stay on topic <З


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 11, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Coming from someone who has had bi/tri/rainbow hair and all in between.
> You shouldn't bleach your hair so much.
> 
> It does a hell of a lot of damage, even by simply dying it.
> ...


Haha Thanks but trust me I have heard this from plenty of people. Due to bleaching and dyeing my hair it has become thinner but i'll just be a baldy if need be. Haha.

I like your photo. c:


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 11, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Haha Thanks but trust me I have heard this from plenty of people. Due to bleaching and dyeing my hair it has become thinner but i'll just be a baldy if need be. Haha.



Pity lad but it's your hair in the end.
I'm simply suggesting something and trying to prevent you from losing a otherwise pretty look.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 11, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Pity lad but it's your hair in the end.
> I'm simply suggesting something and trying to prevent you from losing a otherwise pretty look.


I appreciate it. c:


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 11, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> View attachment 146272


2B dies.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 11, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> 2B dies.


???


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 11, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> ???


Nier Automata reference, sorry you look so much like 9S that I *had* to make that joke/reference.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 11, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Nier Automata reference, sorry you look so much like 9S that I *had* to make that joke/reference.


Haha I don't see it but thanks. c:


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 11, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Nier Automata reference, sorry you look so much like 9S that I *had* to make that joke/reference.


Am I too old? What’s 9S?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 11, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Am I too old? What’s 9S?


It's a character from Neir Automata.


----------



## Durelle (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 14, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)

.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> View attachment 146889


Looking good. I think my favorite so far is, black. I may be biased though, my niece has big brown eyes like you. She also has black hair, but it’s much longer.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Looking good. I think my favorite so far is, black. I may be biased though, my niece has big brown eyes like you. She also has black hair, but it’s much longer.


Haha thanks. c:


----------



## x65943 (Oct 19, 2018)

Ran into everyone's favorite comrade
-snip-


----------



## Durelle (Oct 23, 2018)

before and after i shaved this morning


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 23, 2018)

Durelle said:


> before and after i shaved this morning
> 
> View attachment 147421 View attachment 147422


I think I prefer the fullbeard!


Spoiler: Give a name to this emotion


----------



## Durelle (Oct 23, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> I think I prefer the fullbeard!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Give a name to this emotion


NOPE face lol, yeah i dont mind a full beard, but it interfears with my CPAP mask at night >.>


----------



## x65943 (Oct 23, 2018)

Durelle said:


> NOPE face lol, yeah i dont mind a full beard, but it interfears with my CPAP mask at night >.>


I know not everyone can lose weight because of being busy etc, but that would cure most sleep apnea and would most likely let you get rid of the CPAP.


----------



## Durelle (Oct 23, 2018)

x65943 said:


> I know not everyone can lose weight because of being busy etc, but that would cure most sleep apnea and would most likely let you get rid of the CPAP.


im well aware.... i have so many health issues, it makes it very hard to lose weight


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 23, 2018)

Got to fit on that cpap! Finding the one that fits best. Comparing them all up with the right sizes. That thing is no joke. RID THE BEARD!!


----------



## vinstage (Oct 23, 2018)

Spoiler: clout cobain



snipppp


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 23, 2018)

Spoiler: so about those filters












Also lol @x65943 said some *nice* things about this picture in the DMS


----------



## vinstage (Oct 23, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> Spoiler: so about those filters



*tenshi Today at 14:00*
the tables TURNED


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 23, 2018)

vinstage said:


> *tenshi Today at 14:00*
> the tables TURNED


----------



## MartyDreamy (Oct 26, 2018)

Blep


----------



## Durelle (Oct 26, 2018)

Patiently waiting for calls for a job -_-


----------



## ry755 (Oct 28, 2018)

Does this count? lol


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 28, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Does this count? lol


No.


----------



## Catsinabucket (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm back, this time with makeup and a severe disgruntlement after hearing Apu is being axed from The Simpsons


----------



## LittleFlame (Nov 15, 2018)

Catsinabucket said:


> I'm back, this time with makeup and a severe disgruntlement after hearing Apu is being axed from The Simpsons


He's WHAT


----------



## SG854 (Nov 16, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Ran into everyone's favorite comrade


Feel the Burn



LittleFlame said:


> He's WHAT


He’s going bye bye?



Spoiler: Me In My Early Years








Photo simulated. May or May not be accurate representation.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 17, 2018)

I MET ETIKA YESTERDAY! 



Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 21, 2018)

Spoiler: sup cuties


----------



## Catsinabucket (Nov 23, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Spoiler: sup cuties
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149955



"omw to steal ur girl"


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 23, 2018)

Catsinabucket said:


> "omw to steal ur girl"


You could be my girl (;


----------



## LittleFlame (Nov 23, 2018)

Spoiler: Can I get in on this?


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## LittleFlame (Nov 25, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 150133


waaait a second, you don't look very tall, how tall are ya


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 25, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> waaait a second, you don't look very tall, how tall are ya


6 foot.


----------



## Catsinabucket (Nov 26, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> 6 foot.



[sobs in 5'2"]


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 27, 2018)

Catsinabucket said:


> [sobs in 5'2"]


Imma slide in your dms


----------



## LittleFlame (Nov 27, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Imma slide in your dms


I'd suggest a Swift escape @Catsinabucket


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Imma slide in your dms


This is why you're still single.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 27, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> This is why you're still single.


----------



## Yepi69 (Dec 11, 2018)

Spoiler











Yes, I am that short (1.59m / 5.2'')


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 11, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


broken image


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 11, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't share images from Google Photos like that.


----------



## Yepi69 (Dec 11, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> You can't share images from Google Photos like that.


Puush was turning my photos to the side.



LittleFlame said:


> broken image



Fixed.



smileyhead said:


> You know you can just upload photos directly to Temp, right? No need for outside sources.



Force of habit, been using Puush (ShareX) for years now, uploading the pic to 'Temp requires people to download the picture to see it, unless it has been changed.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 11, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Puush was turning my photos to the side.


You know you can just upload photos directly to Temp, right? No need for outside sources.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 11, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup cutie


----------



## drenal (Dec 17, 2018)

Gotta get into the holiday spirit (with a bowl of cereal).


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## nxwing (Dec 27, 2018)

Here, have 2 pictures of me!

One was before the trophy and one was after receiving the trophy. We got first place in a national talent/variety show competition where we did a speech choir last November. It really made my year unforgettable.


----------



## Joel16 (Jan 5, 2019)

Uhmm, I like black and white?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 5, 2019)

Joel16 said:


> Uhmm, I like black and white?


Are you from Earth-12131?


----------



## Joel16 (Jan 5, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Are you from Earth-12131?


Yes


----------



## Stwert (Jan 24, 2019)

Catsinabucket said:


> [sobs in 5'2"]



Don’t complain. I’m 6’3 - all you end up with is a sore back and the ability to reach high shelves


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 25, 2019)

Spoiler











Nerdy


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 30, 2019)

Hewoah, I took this a few days ago before I got my hair chopped off, I covered most of my fave with my hand because I'm ulgi

~snip~


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jan 30, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> Hewoah, I took this a few days ago before I got my hair chopped off, I covered most of my fave with my hand because I'm ulgi
> View attachment 156602


Nah you're a cutie pie uwu


----------



## brickmii82 (Feb 2, 2019)

New glasses yo


----------



## CallmeBerto (Feb 8, 2019)

Earlier today


----------



## brickmii82 (Feb 10, 2019)

She’s always on that damn phone ...


----------



## bobbytomorow (Feb 26, 2019)

Me at the gym and me with my milf


----------



## Stwert (Feb 26, 2019)

brickmii82 said:


> View attachment 157523
> She’s always on that damn phone ...



Jeebus, you’re the spitting image of my brother-in-law.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2019)

A little late, but happy Trans Visibility Day


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 1, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> A little late, but happy Trans Visibility Day
> View attachment 162522


Oh lord I feel bad now. Had to google if it was real since it's april fools day when your posting this >.<
Interesting to see what ya look like though, don't know why but I imagined you looked different then that but meh, whatever.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 1, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> A little late, but happy Trans Visibility Day
> View attachment 162522


I have some questions regarding Google's algorithm


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 1, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I have some questions regarding Google's algorithm
> 
> View attachment 162523


May just be the lizard.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> Oh lord I feel bad now. Had to google if it was real since it's april fools day when your posting this >.<
> Interesting to see what ya look like though, don't know why but I imagined you looked different then that but meh, whatever.


The best pranks are always legit posts ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) although my appearance should be changing in due time


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 1, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The best pranks are always legit posts ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) although my appearance should be changing in due time


Oh? I have very VERYYYYYYYYYYYYY basic understanding of how that trans stuff works so I don't really understand. I thought you had gotten through all already?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> Oh? I have very VERYYYYYYYYYYYYY basic understanding of how that trans stuff works so I don't really understand. I thought you had gotten through all already?


I have gone through a lot of entry stuff, I will be starting my Hormones once I get some blood drawn and other stuff


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 1, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I have gone through a lot of entry stuff, I will be starting my Hormones once I get some blood drawn and other stuff


Wow, as far as I know you've been at this for at least a few years now. Speed is clearly not a thing in all of that.


Spoiler: Just gonna collapse my mini side tangent in it's own neat little box.



Sorry for continually poking at the topic but it's just an oddity that I just want to know a little about. I have never been able to understand anything in the lgbt related stuff hence why I simply hold a purely neutral stance towards it.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> Wow, as far as I know you've been at this for at least a few years now. Speed is clearly not a thing in all of that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Just gonna collapse my mini side tangent in it's own neat little box.
> ...


I have been out since I was 23, but it wasn’t until last year after I finally got out of my abusive relationship did I finally start working on getting my appointments setup for my HRT. If you would like, you can shoot me a PM and I can help answer any questions that way


----------



## MartyDreamy (Apr 1, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> A little late, but happy Trans Visibility Day
> View attachment 162522


What a cutie pie 
Also, what are your pronouns? So the next time I'll talk with you, I don't get the wrong pronouns :3


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> A little late, but happy Trans Visibility Day
> View attachment 162522


i want to pet your lizard


----------



## vinstage (Apr 1, 2019)

Spoiler: Imgur now has meh votes. MonkaS



snip


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 1, 2019)

been a while lads


Spoiler: vacationpic










don't let your mates drink too much


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 1, 2019)

Fine, it's been a while.

I'm at work right now, what's good



Spoiler









Edit also I'm sick and feel like hot garbage send help


----------



## vinstage (Apr 1, 2019)

LittleFlame said:


> been a while lads
> 
> 
> Spoiler: vacationpic
> ...


No Symon : (


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 1, 2019)

vinstage said:


> No Symon : (


was with him today tho


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 1, 2019)

I suppose it doesn't hurt to drop another pic in.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2019)

MartyDreamy said:


> What a cutie pie
> Also, what are your pronouns? So the next time I'll talk with you, I don't get the wrong pronouns :3


Female pronouns, thank you for asking ^-^


Eix said:


> i want to pet your lizard


Dexter is my lizard. He’s an ass, but he’s still my favorite lizard


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 1, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Female pronouns, thank you for asking ^-^
> 
> Dexter is my lizard. He’s an ass, but he’s still my favorite lizard


I   M U S T   P E T   D E X T E R


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 2, 2019)

LittleFlame said:


> been a while lads
> 
> 
> Spoiler: vacationpic
> ...


I'm not gay, but damn ur hot


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 2, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> I'm not gay, but damn ur hot


Buddy pal that's hella gay..
but a bit gay's okay <3


----------



## THYPLEX (Apr 4, 2019)

I don't know for sure if i've already posted my face on this thread , but here i am !


----------



## MartyDreamy (Apr 4, 2019)

Spoiler: more snapchat filters because I don't like myself a lot without filters sorry :(


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 4, 2019)

MartyDreamy said:


> Spoiler: more snapchat filters because I don't like myself a lot without filters sorry :(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kawaii ne desu!?!


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Apr 4, 2019)

MartyDreamy said:


> Spoiler: more snapchat filters because I don't like myself a lot without filters sorry :(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cute


----------



## MartyDreamy (Apr 4, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> Kawaii ne desu!?!


arigato oniichan <3


----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 12, 2019)

with ugliness

https://mobile.twitter.com/yukivulpes/status/1114764396574715906


----------



## Chary (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh hey this thread's back. 

I'm sure I'll regret this in some manner, but my grandparents sent me some photos they had. One of them was this lovely shot from circa 2003. 



 

Hey, nobody said they had to be recent pictures


----------



## x65943 (Apr 12, 2019)

I like this trend
Tbh I was an ugly baby


----------



## thewarhammer (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh hey, this thread is back! [2]

Well, I'm not a big fan of taking pictures, but I have a few to share at least. So, here's an old one (2010 I guess?)...

 

...and a newer one.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 12, 2019)

Chary said:


> Oh hey this thread's back.
> 
> I'm sure I'll regret this in some manner, but my grandparents sent me some photos they had. One of them was this lovely shot from circa 2003.
> 
> ...


So you were pretty much a furry?


----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 12, 2019)

@thewarhammer You're cuter with facial hair and that's not often I say that ^w^


----------



## thewarhammer (Apr 12, 2019)

@yukivulpes Thanks! But I guess that means my beard is a failure. 8D


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2019)

Chary said:


> Oh hey this thread's back.
> 
> I'm sure I'll regret this in some manner, but my grandparents sent me some photos they had. One of them was this lovely shot from circa 2003.
> 
> ...


You look cat-tastic.


----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 12, 2019)

thewarhammer said:


> @yukivulpes Thanks! But I guess that means my beard is a failure. 8D


When did I say that


----------



## thewarhammer (Apr 12, 2019)

yukivulpes said:


> When did I say that



Oh no no no, don't get me wrong, it was only a joke on "how beard makes someone look more badass". >.<


----------



## Chary (Apr 13, 2019)

Here's a more recent picture. I'm not gonna lie, I was tempted to take the street sign home with me!


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 13, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 163591
> 
> Here's a more recent picture. I'm not gonna lie, I was tempted to take the street sign home with me!


I didn't know Texas had green Tree's :0


----------



## bowser (Apr 13, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 163591
> 
> Here's a more recent picture. I'm not gonna lie, I was tempted to take the street sign home with me!


I guess you deserve your own street when you're at level 39.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 13, 2019)

Felt fresh, might rank-up later.


----------



## jimmyj (Apr 13, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 150133


that looks very familiar,are you somewhere in italy?


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 13, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 163591
> 
> Here's a more recent picture. I'm not gonna lie, I was tempted to take the street sign home with me!


Why does your right foot look like it has been run over by a steamroller? Lol.


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 13, 2019)

jimmyj said:


> that looks very familiar,are you somewhere in italy?


Gonna be honest, seeing that pic shrunk down it made the scarf look like it was part of there hair XD


----------



## Stwert (Apr 14, 2019)

nintendofreak said:


> Most current pic.. until i can get my hands on a camera again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, is your dad Cat Stevens 

Not that I expect anyone to know who that is


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Harumyne (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi > w<


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 15, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Dude, is your dad Cat Stevens
> 
> Not that I expect anyone to know who that is


Haha It must be lol.


----------



## Chary (Apr 17, 2019)

RedBubble is my new favorite thing


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 17, 2019)

Not sure if I shared this but its still one of my favorite things ever


----------



## Stwert (Apr 17, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> Not sure if I shared this but its still one of my favorite things ever



That’s the campest wedding ring display I’ve ever seen man  Not that I’m saying there’s anything wrong with that. But y’know, it had to be said


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 17, 2019)

Chary said:


> RedBubble is my new favorite _Addiction_


I fixed it for you ;3


----------



## Flame (Apr 19, 2019)

too sexy. the white hairs dont give a fuck.

View attachment 164198


----------



## Stwert (Apr 21, 2019)

Flame said:


> too sexy. the white hairs dont give a fuck.
> 
> View attachment 164198



Amen man. I started going grey when I was 16. Doesn’t hurt  and frankly, no fecker gave a shit, so why worry.


----------



## Flame (Apr 21, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Amen man. I started going grey when I was 16. Doesn’t hurt  and frankly, no fecker gave a shit, so why worry.



yeah. but its when those white hair start to fall is were the problem lays.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 21, 2019)

Flame said:


> yeah. but its when those white hair start to fall is were the problem lays.



Never had that problem, baldness doesn’t run in our family.
But if it did I still wouldn’t give a shit.

One of my mates started to go bald in his late teens. Never bothered him.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 1, 2019)

Trying to get used to a different pair of glasses than I normally wear, also rocked my vaporwaveporeon t-shirt at work today 



Spoiler


----------



## Yepi69 (May 25, 2019)

Been distant from 'Temp lately (girlfriend and all) but here's a scoop for ya



Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 1, 2019)

Happy pride month! It's so cool that pride month is in June, which is also the month of my bday ♥


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 1, 2019)

MartyDreamy said:


> View attachment 168765
> Happy pride month! It's so cool that pride month is in June, which is also the month of my bday ♥


It's in June to commemorate the Stonewall riots, which occurred at the end of June 1969.

Anyhoo been a while since I posted a picture so here is one with my new hair style that I just got done earlier today


----------



## Stwert (Jun 3, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> It's in June to commemorate the Stonewall riots, which occurred at the end of June 1969.
> 
> Anyhoo been a while since I posted a picture so here is one with my new hair style that I just got done earlier today
> 
> View attachment 168767



Very artistically done, the black & white works particularly well with the lighting in the frame. I suppose it doesn’t hurt that the subject matter is very good either 

..... There’s probably a badly worded compliment in there


----------



## chocoboss (Jun 25, 2019)

And ... here we are


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 12, 2019)

Me in scout camp from 4 days ago. This goofy expression was photographed on accident, but I told the guy who took it to keep it.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 18, 2019)

The stance was accidental but I kind of like this picture


----------



## Flame (Aug 7, 2019)

*I took off my shirt cause its hot in here; but baby girl not hot as you.*

View attachment 175654

 giggity giggity goo


----------



## NoNAND (Aug 8, 2019)

Flame said:


> *I took off my shirt cause its hot in here; but baby girl not hot as you.*
> 
> View attachment 175654
> 
> giggity giggity goo


looking good pal

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> The stance was accidental but I kind of like this picture
> 
> View attachment 173404


Nice!
That shirt looks good on you.


----------



## vinstage (Aug 14, 2019)

Spoiler: thank you wind


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 22, 2019)

Eh, here's my latest cringe inducing picture which I use on FB.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 29, 2019)

Took the car (the tempmobile!) to the drag strip for the first time ever this weekend.  I've got a lot of learning to do with how to launch it properly on the track, prevent wheel spin, and also some mechanical adjustments I have to make.  Plan on going back to the strip soon as well as doing actual technical tracks.

It's got a bigger turbo on it now and it's making LEGIT power for a little 4 banger.  Focus ST, 2.0L 4-cylinder, 362whp/375wtq.



Spoiler















Edit: ah hell, here's an actual pic of my ugly mug.  Fresh cut tho 



Spoiler


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 29, 2019)

Been awhile but here be I


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 25, 2019)

A recent selfie of girlfriend and I. We are both trans, Casey is one on my lap.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 25, 2019)

.


----------



## x65943 (Sep 25, 2019)

PanTheFaun said:


> View attachment 180515


Just me or he has a striking resemblance to Chris Hansen


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 25, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Just me or he has a striking resemblance to Chris Hansen


That's a compliment! Thank you!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Just me or he has a striking resemblance to Chris Hansen




Thanks for reminding me how badly we need To Catch a Predator to make a comeback. I miss this man, looking like a whole snack


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 25, 2019)

PanTheFaun said:


> View attachment 180515


Damn you changed a lot since your last photo.
Where is your colourful emo hair?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 25, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Damn you changed a lot since your last photo.
> Where is your colourful emo hair?


I'm growing my hair out and doing it again but because my hair is so short I thought I would grow a beard. c:


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 25, 2019)

What, people post pics of themselves? Weird.

Tiny, tiny pics of me:









Kinda derpy...
Too scared to post a bigger one. Lol. 

I don't have to be cool, I'm just me.


----------



## vinstage (Sep 25, 2019)

LonelyPhantom said:


> deathly afraid of being doxxed


_hold on wait a minute what
_


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2019)

vinstage said:


> _hold on wait a minute what_


,


----------



## IncredulousP (Oct 2, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 168690


Get in the van


----------



## NoNAND (Oct 2, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> What, people post pics of themselves? Weird.
> 
> Tiny, tiny pics of me:
> 
> ...


You're kinda cute to be honest.


----------



## Reynardine (Oct 3, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> You're kinda cute to be honest.


Thank you! Hmm, maybe I am.

I guess it suits my personality. ^-^

I like longer hair. I'm a fool. A few weeks ago I cut it short and then instantly regretted it. Now I'm letting it grow again.

I never posted pictures of me online before. I kinda reached a point where I stopped caring.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## vinstage (Oct 20, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 183101


I looooove your top damn it’s so nice


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 20, 2019)

Spoiler: You ever reply to a thread just to flex on everyone?


----------



## lexluth0r (Oct 20, 2019)

Me as a ghostbuster


----------



## vinstage (Oct 28, 2019)

spotted a wild @LittleFlame (he's the one on the left)


Spoiler: wild dutch


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 31, 2019)

Spoiler: Happy Halloween


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 31, 2019)

vinstage said:


> spotted a wild @LittleFlame (he's the one on the left)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wild dutch


Your left or picture left


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 1, 2019)

My girlfriend and I took a small adventure to upstate Indiana for a doctor’s appointment and then spent some time with her sister.
I am the one dressed like a panda cat, Casey (my girlfriend) is one in the dark blue rain coat and her sister is the one in the light blue rain coat.


----------



## sp3off (Nov 3, 2019)

Okay okay, this is me.
Was on a museum not far from where I live, and took this.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Envoyé de mon BKL-L09 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Nov 8, 2019)

im just trynna level up man


----------



## vinstage (Nov 9, 2019)

LittleFlame said:


> Your left or picture left


dude aren’t you meant to know


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 17, 2019)

hey it's been a long time i don't post a picture, say hi blyat
bliz forgive my ugly beard/mustache


Spoiler: hi


----------



## x65943 (Nov 17, 2019)

BlueFox gui said:


> hey it's been a long time i don't post a picture, say hi blyat
> bliz forgive my ugly beard/mustache
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hi


Wow man you look so different - I guess growing older does that. Looking good - like the long hair.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2019)

You know I never smile right?
Only 2 people can do that


----------



## x65943 (Nov 20, 2019)

MicmasH_W said:


> You know I never smile right?
> Only 2 people can do that


Was expecting a snow leopard but not disappointed


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2019)

;3


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 21, 2019)

Me: 2010 vs me 2019


----------



## MartyDreamy (Nov 21, 2019)

BlueFox gui said:


> hey it's been a long time i don't post a picture, say hi blyat
> bliz forgive my ugly beard/mustache
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hi


Ayyy my dude looking hecking amazing as always uwu


----------



## Dax_Fame (Nov 27, 2019)

Let's do this, I guess 



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## chocoboss (Dec 9, 2019)

Just for fun, me as Zabuza


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 2, 2020)

I actually like how this picture turned out


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 2, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I actually like how this picture turned out
> View attachment 192113


Happy New Year,you two Sweeties.

(I really hope this did not get me straight to hell....)


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jan 5, 2020)

chocoboss said:


> Just for fun, me as Zabuza



This is so good!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dax_Fame said:


> Let's do this, I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*scrolls back and forth repeatedly to try to figure out if that's you in your profile pic*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Flame (Jan 5, 2020)

cauliquackers said:


> Hiking time!



wait a minute. i know that guy from somewhere.

but anyway. what a good looking couple.





*X *gon give it to ya
Fuck wait for you to get it on your own
*X *gon deliver to ya
Knock knock, open up the door, it's real


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jan 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> wait a minute. i know that guy from somewhere.



Huh. Maybe you just live next to a Scientologist? 

Also, thank you! That's really sweet


----------



## Issac (Jan 5, 2020)

cauliquackers said:


> Hiking time!


Daaaawwwwww


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## sp3off (Jan 5, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 192431




Envoyé de mon BKL-L09 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jan 5, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 192431



but what were exhibits A-C


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 5, 2020)

cauliquackers said:


> but what were exhibits A-C


Hop in the van and find out!


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jan 5, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> Hop in the van and find out!



oh boy! knowledge beats puppies and candy any day


----------



## Issac (Jan 5, 2020)

This was back in August~


----------



## thewannacryguy (Jan 6, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Me in scout camp from 4 days ago. This goofy expression was photographed on accident, but I told the guy who took it to keep it.
> 
> View attachment 172918


I thought you were a girl


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 6, 2020)

thewannacryguy said:


> I thought you were a girl




In which Times do you Live ? We have the 2000er Years.

We are UNSTOPPABLE - do you remember Conchita ? After THAT Night nothing was impossible.
With HIM/HER all has changed.....


(5.40 min.)


----------



## Issac (Jan 6, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> In which Times do you Live ? We have the 2000er Years.
> 
> We are UNSTOPPABLE - do you remember Conchita ? After THAT Night nothing was impossible.
> With HIM/HER all has changed.....
> ...



Off topic, but Conchita is a guy (he/him). He's just a drag queen


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 6, 2020)

Issac said:


> Off topic, but Conchita is a guy (he/him). He's just a drag queen




Oh,that was new to me.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 6, 2020)

thewannacryguy said:


> I thought you were a girl


I thought you were American.


----------



## thewannacryguy (Jan 7, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> I thought you were American.


I'm a Bogan not a Gringo.


----------



## Harumyne (Jan 7, 2020)

Spoiler: Content warning: millennial











I haven't done a poo in this thread in a long time, lol.


----------



## vinstage (Jan 9, 2020)

Spoiler: happy very very late new year










it's been a minute


----------



## Hardline (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## KirovAir (Jan 10, 2020)

Me in my happy space (game store in Japan)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2020)

@Hardline Howard Hesseman 

I guess this is just the lonely people thread where you beg to be seen...




well heck that's sideways


----------



## Flame (Jan 13, 2020)

Toss a like to your favourite mod
O’ Valley of Plenty
O’ Valley of Plenty
O’
Toss a like to your favourite mod
O’ Valley of Plenty


View attachment 193112


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2020)

Flame said:


> Toss a like to your favourite mod
> O’ Valley of Plenty
> O’ Valley of Plenty
> O’
> ...


We made the same expression lol


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 29, 2020)

hi
the second pic looks weird i can't smile


Spoiler: yabadabadoo


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 29, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 192431


Oh my, Colonel Sanders. We're not going to go blow up parliament are we?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 195590



Sweet....


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 16, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 196521




AAhhhhh......thats why  HATE Clowns actual.....


----------



## DaniPoo (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Feb 19, 2020)

we adopted a floofle


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 21, 2020)

What better to do in Corona time than drink cheap-ass bourbon right from the bottle and play Halo until the wee hours of the morning?

I'm 3+ heavy beers and I think 6 shots in before this picture fwiw.*



Spoiler











* = I lost count


----------



## Blue (Mar 21, 2020)

Yesterday's final gym session before all gyms being closed in the UK 


Spoiler


----------



## Jayro (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm not normally a selfie person, so this is weird for me. But it's only a week old.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 21, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 200379




Before or after "VodkaBottlecuddle" ?


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Issac (Mar 21, 2020)

From a few weeks ago. I wasn't aware she took a photo :o


----------



## MajinCubyan (Mar 24, 2020)

Was bored today so I cut my hair lol


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 31, 2020)

Happy Trans Visibility Day! This is me last year on this day (pre-HRT) vs me now, 11 months on HRT


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 31, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Happy Trans Visibility Day! This is me last year on this day (pre-HRT) vs me now, 11 months on HRT
> View attachment 201888View attachment 201890


Looking good Lilith I'm worried I may soon lose my title of hottest trans member on the site


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 31, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Looking good Lilith I'm worried I may soon lose my title of hottest trans member on the site


I can take the title of hottest non-binary demon and you can keep your title


----------



## x65943 (Mar 31, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Happy Trans Visibility Day! This is me last year on this day (pre-HRT) vs me now, 11 months on HRT
> View attachment 201888View attachment 201890


You got a Glaceon AND a Leafeon plush??


----------



## RandomUser (Mar 31, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 196521


Kelfka... oh wait...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 31, 2020)

x65943 said:


> You got a Glaceon AND a Leafeon plush??


I do and I have more!
 
Side note, the Glaceon plushie I am holding is named "Potato" and she is the first gift my girlfriend gave me when we first started dating.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 31, 2020)

Big wrench



Spoiler


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Happy Trans Visibility Day! This is me last year on this day (pre-HRT) vs me now, 11 months on HRT
> View attachment 201888View attachment 201890




And how is your Sweety ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 31, 2020)

Sicklyboy said:


> Big wrench
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your big wrench reminds me of this.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> And how is your Sweety ?


She is doing good, she's been mostly playing Animal Crossing, watching anime, and doing so sketches. The restaurant that she worked for is currently closed, so she's got a lot of free time on her hands.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello from out in the world of being essential





"Come on, gents! Let's make polio feel foolish!"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> Hello from out in the world of being essential
> View attachment 202985


Ah nice to see our Amazon Orders are shipped on time.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Ah nice to see our Amazon Orders are shipped on time.


Can't help you there bud. I do medical robotics engineering.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 8, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> Hello from out in the world of being essential
> View attachment 202985
> 
> "Come on, gents! Let's make polio feel foolish!"


Well BORTZ sure looks nothing like how I imagined him to be


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 9, 2020)

New mask, made by my Waifu


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 9, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> New mask, made by my Waifu
> View attachment 203454


The mask looks like a pair of underpants


----------



## DaniPoo (Apr 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> The mask looks like a pair of underpants



Belonging to someone around the age of 10... (in thye 90s when I was that age)


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 9, 2020)

Was just a quick share.


----------



## x65943 (Apr 9, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> View attachment 203570
> We are playing with a selfie stick I got to check on our owl house I put in a tree. This is me and my kids.


Nice family 

Glad you guys get to enjoy some together time during all this virus junk


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 9, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Nice family
> 
> Glad you guys get to enjoy some together time during all this virus junk


Thanks. This was November last year. Yes, we are making the best of this situation. I’ve taken a leave from work for a bit to do home school while my wife works from home. Not really looking forward to going into peoples houses in a couple of weeks. I’ve got an essential job.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 204786 View attachment 204787



Adorable.....so sweet.


----------



## Chary (Apr 16, 2020)

Found a photo of me and “Buffcat”, a stray kitty that snuck into my house one day, and we ended up letting him stay. He was a good cat, but he apparently had a chill owner, so I had to leave him when I moved last year! Hope he’s doing okay!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 204788
> 
> Found a photo of me and “Buffcat”, a stray kitty that snuck into my house one day, and we ended up letting him stay. He was a good cat, but he apparently had a chill owner, so I had to leave him when I moved last year! Hope he’s doing okay!


He looks like Lucifer from Disney´s "Cinderella".....


Spoiler


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Apr 16, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 204788
> 
> Found a photo of me and “Buffcat”, a stray kitty that snuck into my house one day, and we ended up letting him stay. He was a good cat, but he apparently had a chill owner, so I had to leave him when I moved last year! Hope he’s doing okay!



I swear, I've seen chary at some point. I know that sounds stalkish just calm down I dont or have ever stalked someone ok!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 20, 2020)

Bored work selfie


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2020)

Potato is going on an adventure today!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 5, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Potato is going on an adventure today!
> View attachment 207774


You should try anime character mask. (If there is one)


----------



## Mythical (May 5, 2020)

This thread is so interesting, putting faces to all the people in the temp


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 6, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Bored work selfie
> View attachment 205588


Wait, you’re human? MY WHOLE LIFE IS A LIE!!!


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2020)

CPG said:


> Wait, you’re human? MY WHOLE LIFE IS A LIE!!!


No, I just have to look like that when I go into public. A demon walking around gets the attention of the church and then I am back in Area 51 again.


----------



## nxwing (May 8, 2020)

This is my most recent picture wherein I look decent.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 13, 2020)

i don't know why but i really like this pic, i feel handsome 


Spoiler: sbensbrev


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (May 23, 2020)

Not sure if posting a photo without your face is allowed here, but

The only photo evidence you guys will ever get of me. Classic band kid stance.


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2020)

We went on a hike!


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 29, 2020)

I just can't.



Spoiler: I just can't.











P.S. that's hat hair, how did I manage to make hat hair actually look decent?

P.P.S. I really need to start using portrait mode for pictures more often. Totally makes selfies look better and it's not doing a ton of post-processing on me, it's primarily the bokeh effect on the background.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> We went on a hike!
> View attachment 210786 View attachment 210787


Cuties....


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2020)

We did some more hiking and I just loved my outfit


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 3, 2020)

My siblings were being very annoying, this is a photo of me after they stopped. I know I say I am a snowman demon on this website, but this is kind of like a lilith valentine type situation.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 3, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> We did some more hiking and I just loved my outfit
> View attachment 211754





You are such a cute Couple ..


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2020)

Bored at work selfie!


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 8, 2020)

To those of you who thought I was musk the true holder of Tesla’s Fate you were wrong


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 8, 2020)

Doing car guy shit with my car club. Enjoying a drive through the Hawk's Nest roads in NY with my car club.



Spoiler









Rare pic of how much of an absolute large lad I am.

Edit - Few pics from the drive. I managed to park in a way that took one of my wheels off the ground.



Spoiler


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 9, 2020)

Sicklyboy said:


> Doing car guy shit with my car club. Enjoying a drive through the Hawk's Nest roads in NY with my car club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fiesta or focus?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 9, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Fiesta or focus?



Focus ST, big turbo, dyno tuned at ~370whp, ~380wtq, 93 octane pump gas.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 9, 2020)

Sicklyboy said:


> Focus ST, big turbo, dyno tuned at ~370whp, ~380wtq, 93 octane pump gas.


 Sick I think the temp needs a car thread to share all are rides but yeah man that’s pretty nice what’s the highest mph you’ve reached in it?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 9, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Sick I think the temp needs a car thread to share all are rides but yeah man that’s pretty nice what’s the highest mph you’ve reached in it?



Been thinking about starting one, actually. But I just found this, so may as well bump it. Less clutter! https://gbatemp.net/threads/show-me-your-car.502530/

Fastest I've hit is 135 mph, and that was before I was on the big turbo lol. Haven't actually hit that high of a speed yet on the new turbo. Over 100, have a slip from 105 at a drag strip, not sure if I've hit higher (probably)


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 9, 2020)

Sicklyboy said:


> Been thinking about starting one, actually. But I just found this, so may as well bump it. Less clutter! https://gbatemp.net/threads/show-me-your-car.502530/
> 
> Fastest I've hit is 135 mph, and that was before I was on the big turbo lol. Haven't actually hit that high of a speed yet on the new turbo. Over 100, have a slip from 105 at a drag strip, not sure if I've hit higher (probably)


That’s pretty sweet I can’t wait to have my own car maybe only a year yet but still can’t wait.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2020)

Lurking through old posts and reading them backwards makes this thread look as if this was a dating Facebook group:

_*What do you mean there's hot single mothers near my area?*_


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 11, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 212894


Killin it Amanda


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 212894


Try with black or silver blonde hair


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 13, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Try with black or silver blonde hair


Look at page 428 for black hair pics


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> It's in June to commemorate the Stonewall riots, which occurred at the end of June 1969.
> 
> Anyhoo been a while since I posted a picture so here is one with my new hair style that I just got done earlier today
> 
> View attachment 168767


Kinda looking like my aunt!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@AmandaRose
Oh wait... I've just realized that I looked at the wrong page? 

I'm not sure if my eyes are putrid like my brain right now... but I'm looking at your hair with a dark brown?
Might be because the photos are taken indoors? I don't know...

I'm used to see black hair ("truly" black) with blue highlights.
Either way... try with Silver Blonde.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 13, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Look at page 428 for black hair pics


I believe Amanda lives on this thread


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2020)

Random selfie I took a few days ago


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 13, 2020)

Getting a haircut soon but here’s the before stay tuned for the after


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 13, 2020)

Ok here’s that after it’s my reset cut so no judging 

 Don’t mind my acne


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 217321 View attachment 217323 View attachment 217324


Where is your Wife please ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Where is your Wife please ?


Right here 



 

Oh wait you meant the other one lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Right here
> 
> View attachment 217333
> 
> Oh wait you meant the other one lol




Oida.......


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Where is your Wife please ?


Wife™ pictures soon™


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jul 14, 2020)

Been a minute so this is me nowadays. Growing my hairs back out. Ruby saw me taking a picture so she had to get in on it.


----------



## vinstage (Jul 16, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Right here
> 
> View attachment 217333
> 
> Oh wait you meant the other one lol


looking as gorgeous as ever


----------



## Soraiko (Jul 16, 2020)

lol i rather dont show my head without cap.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 16, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> lol i rather dont show my head without cap.....View attachment 217690


Oh I see you are drinking Scotland's finest drink lol.


----------



## Soraiko (Jul 16, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Oh I see you are drinking Scotland's finest drink lol.



Yes a supermarket near me sells em and i am glad they do it. now i can drink it here too


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 16, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> Yes a supermarket near me sells em and i am glad they now i can drink it here too


My German friend says it tastes like bubble gum for some reason


----------



## Soraiko (Jul 16, 2020)

thing is i dont show me without cap cause i am almost bald,,,,am 25....and its because of my illness. ......and i noticed my profile says female...the hell?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> My German friend says it tastes like bubble gum for some reason



either they have shitty tastebuds or they mixed it up with Barr Bublegum soda lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

but a can is hella expensive here...compared to GB....1,49 Euro plus 25 cents deposit crap


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 16, 2020)

Hey guyze, you liek mah crazy eyes? 8D


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 16, 2020)

I feel as bad as I look.


----------



## Minox (Jul 17, 2020)

Memoir said:


> View attachment 217709
> 
> I feel as bad as I look.


So not that bad then?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 2, 2020)

So, I'm 28... Right? Started balding something fierce a few years ago. Shaved my head for the first time in late 2018. Wish I had a before photo. Cleaned up today. Went from looking like a 37 year old creep to a much younger creep. I feel good.

Ps: The shirt says "I'm the dad guy... DUH"


----------



## Soraiko (Aug 2, 2020)

Memoir said:


> View attachment 219931
> 
> So, I'm 28... Right? Started balding something fierce a few years ago. Shaved my head for the first time in late 2018. Wish I had a before photo. Cleaned up today. Went from looking like a 37 year old creep to a much younger creep. I feel good.
> 
> Ps: The shirt says "I'm the dad guy... DUH"



most time i post pics here of myself with a cap because i have to few hair (on top of my head) i am 25 and i started to get `bald´ with 22


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 2, 2020)

Sora Takihawa said:


> most time i post pics here of myself with a cap because i have to few hair (on top of my head) i am 25 and i started to get `bald´ with 22


It's terrible. The good news is that I'm actually okay with how I look bald. Put it off for so long because I couldn't undo the damage.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2020)

made the first one a while ago in photoshop while talking with some friends on discord, i dont often take pictures of myself but i liked this edit, the second one one isnt edited but i also really liked it


----------



## Bimmel (Aug 3, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> made the first one a while ago in photoshop while talking with some friends on discord, i dont often take pictures of myself but i liked this edit, the second one one isnt edited but i also really liked it


I'm in love.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2020)

Bimmel said:


> I'm in love.


thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Aug 8, 2020)

View attachment 220619
its summer but my roommates keep the thermostat at 72F


----------



## Soraiko (Aug 8, 2020)

one pic of me and...my Switch


----------



## godreborn (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm the American.  lol.  I didn't have a digital camera, so this is a pic from my phone.  I hope it turns out okay or you can see anything:


----------



## vinstage (Aug 11, 2020)

cauliquackers said:


> View attachment 220619
> its summer but my roommates keep the thermostat at 72F


ur freckles r rlly pretty


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 11, 2020)

Flame said:


> Hot chick guys!!
> 
> act cool.
> 
> View attachment 220009


Really Flamey baby really. I don't remember giving you permission to comment on other girl's


----------



## Flame (Aug 11, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Really Flamey baby really. I don't remember giving you permission to comment on other girl's
> 
> 
> View attachment 221017



Jesus Christ!..... wait let me look closer yep; that's Jesus Christ on your neck.


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Aug 11, 2020)

vinstage said:


> ur freckles r rlly pretty



growing up trying to hide them I really appreciate this thanks


----------



## Teslas Fate (Aug 12, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Really Flamey baby really. I don't remember giving you permission to comment on other girl's
> 
> 
> View attachment 221017


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 12, 2020)

cauliquackers said:


> View attachment 220619
> its summer but my roommates keep the thermostat at 72F


Holy shit! You look like a smol Bjork.
And I like it!



cauliquackers said:


> growing up trying to hide them I really appreciate this thanks


Nooo! Why!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sora Takihawa said:


> one pic of me and...my Switch
> View attachment 220662 View attachment 220663



Are you by chance this guy?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 14, 2020)

New cat ears!


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 17, 2020)

Wasn't till I tried to take this that I relised how much one side is untamable compared to the other but whatever, finally something much more recent that isn't too to bad for what I can do with a shitty web cam.
edit: I am a dumbass and forgot that actual photo itself


----------



## Flame (Aug 24, 2020)

why am i so hideous? so grotesque?


View attachment 222717


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2020)

I have no idea how I did the one character post above @x65943 I was having a little look at Flamey baby's pic above then put my phone in my bag only to see the above post had been removed by yourself once I removed my phone from said bag. I guess my bag is to blame so a mega huge sorry for that.



Flame said:


> why am i so hideous? so grotesque?
> 
> 
> View attachment 222717



 Flamey you are gorgeous don't be so harsh on yourself.


----------



## Issac (Aug 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> why am i so hideous? so grotesque?


You're certainly not!!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 24, 2020)

@Flame fight me im worse


----------



## Flame (Aug 24, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Flamey you are gorgeous



you know it baby.



Issac said:


> You're certainly not!!









CPG said:


> View attachment 222724
> @Flame fight me im worse



okay you win.



Spoiler


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Oh I guess I didn't share this one. Hadn't got my hair cut since February, got it cut now in the beginning of August so I looked a little more presentable for my dad's wedding.

This is, surprisingly, hat hair, and I think it actually looked halfway damn decent. Trying to get it longer like that again now hahaha



Spoiler









Edit: for another angle on the kind of shit my hair was doing under coercion of a hat



Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2020)

My hair is super cute today!


----------



## Soraiko (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 12, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> My hair is super cute today!
> View attachment 224617 View attachment 224618


and I here I am worrying about how prickly a pin(not the sharp part, just the pin on thing itself with it's fastener in the back) in a mask would be >.<


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 12, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> My hair is super cute today!
> View attachment 224617 View attachment 224618




I hope your "Wife" loves it too.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I hope your "Wife" loves it too.


A little confused by the quotation marks, but she loves my hair! <3


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> A little confused by the quotation marks


It's a European thing


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> It's a European thing


Ah, strange but ok! Is there like a story to that or just a European thing?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 13, 2020)

I took a shower this morning and I just noticed my gray hairs.
Took a photo, but Opera won't upload it.

Inb4: I've had Gray Hairs since I can remember, literally I got molested at school (since First Grade of Elementary) for them.
◉‿◉








Spoiler: PS:



I shaved my head in Februry/March, I think?
But I decided to let my hair grow again because I want to donate it... you know... as I can't donate blood, then why not hair?
Also, that's just one halve of my hair. the other half has less gray hairs.
And I've never NEVER been able to get straight hair, like it's been this messy all my fucking life, which is just another reason why I use hoodies/beanie hats when I go out.
_*(When I go-out, I wanna be famous, I wanna be a star I wanna have boobies)*_
I'll get a frontpic when I loose some weight.
Also, I've been sleeping just two hours everyday for some time now, and this seems like a good idea right now.
I would probably regret it later, but whatever... I'm just here to show off my gray hairs


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2020)

Finally had some good weather for a cute Fall outfit!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Finally had some good weather for a cute Fall outfit!
> View attachment 224980




I love these Kind of Pictures...soooo sweet you both.
You can be really happy,that you both "find each other".


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 20, 2020)

I am so cute!


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Sep 20, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am so cute!
> View attachment 225551 View attachment 225552



I love how your hair gradients -- it looks so cool!


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 21, 2020)

First pic of my new BF and little old me


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## GABO1423 (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 22, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> View attachment 225730


Great to see you drop in. Hope all is well.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 22, 2020)

I don't think I've posted a selfie on here since like 2010.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 29, 2020)

You be lion if you said I wasn’t cute


----------



## GABO1423 (Sep 30, 2020)

Picture taken at the Cave of Hercules, Morocco. Date: August 22nd, 2019.


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 11, 2020)

Face and bathroom reveal... (I need a haircut _really_ bad.)





Here. If I push my hair a certain way, I look better.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 11, 2020)

Me in my bedroom


----------



## GABO1423 (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## IS1982 (Oct 13, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> You be lion if you said I wasn’t cute
> View attachment 226568 View attachment 226569


Is that a RWBY shirt I see?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Is that a RWBY shirt I see?


Yup! That's my wife's RWBY sweater than I am wearing ^-^


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2020)

never been much of a Soccer fan, but a friend of my mom gave me this t-shirt because my mother told her i like the feel of sports t-shirts, and thats the reason i wear it, its very comfortable, both on the hot and the cold


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 13, 2020)

Visual proof that I have Commodore computers. More to come... If I can find the rest. (I look bad cause I just woke up.)

[Removed cause I thought they looked ugly and idk. Still lots of my face pics here though.]


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 13, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 225721


real


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 16, 2020)

Was outside with some friends today. (Blurry, I know.)


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 16, 2020)

My last photos for a couple days. I don't have any more Lithium AAs.










Spoiler: More pictures























Thank you Ben for taking some of these pics!


----------



## Harumyne (Oct 16, 2020)

Forgot to disable smoothing lol


Spoiler: Don't look


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 16, 2020)

Baba booey


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 16, 2020)

CPG said:


> View attachment 229507 Baba booey


that wallpaper... why?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 16, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> that wallpaper... why?


baba booey


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2020)

I got a selfie with Spider-Man today at work!


----------



## peteruk (Oct 18, 2020)

Might be me, might be Jesse <3


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 21, 2020)

Got more batteries. 






Wind was blowing and messing up my hair for the next one.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 21, 2020)

Me ft. my walls and roof


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 23, 2020)

I unevenly cut my hair last night (to get rid of those nasty sideburns) and now it looks horrible, so I'll stop posting while it grows back to its former state.

Old photos from febuary 2020:



 



Me in my classroom today. (while on break)


----------



## GABO1423 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 28, 2020)

Regular reminder that I am adorable


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 30, 2020)

Me with a game boy filter(http://patorjk.com/old-school-gaming-filters/)


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 30, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 231946  Me with a game boy filter(http://patorjk.com/old-school-gaming-filters/)


smh should've taken it with a game boy camera


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 30, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> smh should've taken it with a game boy camera


Will do that if I get a game boy


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 31, 2020)

Me again, cute as always!


----------



## GABO1423 (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 2, 2020)

On the right a fat ugly bitch. On the left a sexy skinny woman. I sure have changed a lot over the last 10 years. Still very much a bitch though


----------



## WheelOfFornication (Nov 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> On the right a fat ugly bitch. On the left a sexy skinny woman. I sure have changed a lot over the last 10 years. Still very much a bitch though
> 
> View attachment 232392


To be fair with you both picture is a sexy woman just the right one you took care of your health


----------



## Teslas Fate (Nov 3, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> On the right a fat ugly bitch. On the left a sexy skinny woman. I sure have changed a lot over the last 10 years. Still very much a bitch though
> 
> View attachment 232392


I was wondering when the model would show up to the party I’ve missed you. Also where’s the “fat ugly bitch”


----------



## scubersteve (Nov 4, 2020)

i've been learning to skateboard.  it's a fun way to travel from my car to the elevator in the parking lobby.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 5, 2020)

Me with a hoodie


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 5, 2020)

Look lopsided as hell but still a new picture.


----------



## Chary (Nov 14, 2020)

Spoiler









My family asks why I have so few photos on social media. The answer is because I’m always wearing dorky weeb shirts.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 14, 2020)

Chary said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's that and the creepers.


----------



## GABO1423 (Nov 14, 2020)

Decided to take a walk across my neighborhood, it was a lovely sight as it was turning dark outside.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 17, 2020)

Regular reminder that I am adorable af


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Nov 19, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> On the right a fat ugly bitch. On the left a sexy skinny woman. I sure have changed a lot over the last 10 years. Still very much a bitch though
> 
> View attachment 232392



i personally like the left picture, sexy and skinny is awesome, though the right is okay too, but for me the lfet does it better. 

some people prefer the right more over the left tho, difrrent peole diffrent tastes.



Foxi4 said:


> Well, it's that and the creepers.



well, that and now with Coivd lockdown there's even more creeps than bfore? 



Lilith Valentine said:


> Regular reminder that I am adorable af
> View attachment 234298 View attachment 234299



haha, yeah always adorable


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Nov 20, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 234519



BOY! bring me my axe!




Spoiler



-snip-


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 20, 2020)

Flame said:


> BOY! bring me my axe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here’s GhostLatte!


----------



## Teslas Fate (Nov 21, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 234519


WOW He’s a person... I thought he was a Ghost Latte


----------



## vinstage (Nov 25, 2020)

Flame said:


> BOY! bring me my axe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still lookin as young as ever


----------



## Flame (Nov 26, 2020)

vinstage said:


> still lookin as young as ever



you are kind as ever, beautiful.


----------



## IS1982 (Dec 1, 2020)

My pfp and some other pics.


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2020)

Chary said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you wear a Chary*™* shirt.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 236773


Temper Pic (Post) Number #9000.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Temper Pic (Post) Number #9000.
> 
> View attachment 236775


And yet I can't find any pictures of you in this thread lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> And yet I can't find any pictures of you in this thread lol.



https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-597#post-9062716





Satisfied ?


----------



## Flame (Dec 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-597#post-9062716
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Santa is that you?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 5, 2020)

I stayed home from work today sick with... something. A cold, so it seems so far, but did just happen to take a covid test at work yesterday so I guess we'll see what happens. Feel like doodoo nonetheless.

My front-facing camera is so bad at taking pictures without blurring them lol. Jesus.


Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 5, 2020)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 236773



You've got some web on your facemask.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 5, 2020)

Sicklyboy today is a sickly boy. Hope you feel better soon my friend.

I am sending you a kiss in the hopes it makes you feel better


----------



## Teslas Fate (Dec 5, 2020)

Sicklyboy said:


> I stayed home from work today sick with... something. A cold, so it seems so far, but did just happen to take a covid test at work yesterday so I guess we'll see what happens. Feel like doodoo nonetheless.
> 
> My front-facing camera is so bad at taking pictures without blurring them lol. Jesus.
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better soon Sickly you got a car to race!


AmandaRose said:


> Sicklyboy today is a sickly boy. Hope you feel better soon my friend.
> 
> I am sending you a kiss in the hopes it makes you feel better
> 
> View attachment 236801


----------



## GABO1423 (Dec 5, 2020)

My hair is a mess and I love it


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 5, 2020)

It’s almost 10 pm rn


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 7, 2020)

Haven't shaved in months.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Ricken (Dec 8, 2020)

It's been a few years since I've posted here. Now I'm almost 18...aaaaaaa.

Here I was almost three years ago.  I think I aged alright


----------



## Teslas Fate (Dec 9, 2020)

Waiting2Die said:


> What a sexy shirt.


Looks like we have a simp in the chat


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 232830  Me with a hoodie


Of all the ways I imagined you looked like, this wasn't the one


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2020)

CPG said:


> View attachment 229507 Baba booey


Oh hey, you look cute :o


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 9, 2020)

CPG said:


> View attachment 229507 Baba booey


Why do you still use fraps?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2020)

Btw, don't expect me to ever post a photo here, my esteem isn't high enough


----------



## Kingy (Dec 9, 2020)

Featuring me & a 3ds meme camera


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2020)

Kingy said:


> View attachment 237324
> Featuring me & a 3ds meme camera


Awww haha, cute

Jesus, this is making me feel more ugly


----------



## Kingy (Dec 9, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Awww haha, cute


oh man, I didn't expect that..... oh man...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 9, 2020)

Kingy said:


> View attachment 237324
> Featuring me & a 3ds meme camera


What chair is that?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2020)

Kingy said:


> oh man, I didn't expect that..... oh man...


I like your glasses hehe


----------



## Kingy (Dec 9, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> What chair is that?


I legit have no clue lol, pretty sure my parents just bought me it because it looks gamer and i am gamer

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lang_Kasempo said:


> I like your glasses hehe


Oh man...... stop


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2020)

Kingy said:


> Oh man...... stop


Hehe I'm not


----------



## Chary (Dec 9, 2020)

Sweatshirt 4 sizes too big: check
Awkward forced photo: check
Emotionless pose with dorky light sticks: check
Soul left body: check

E3 2019 in a nutshell. 
(I think we can forgive using older photos. Who even goes outside anymore?)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 9, 2020)

Chary said:


> Sweatshirt 4 sizes too big: check
> Awkward forced photo: check
> Emotionless pose with dorky light sticks: check
> Soul left body: check
> ...


Is it weird I forgot e3 was a thing?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 9, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Why do you still use fraps?


i dont

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



 Im a 2000s kid


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2020)

Kingy said:


> View attachment 237324
> Featuring me & a 3ds meme camera




So sweet,this little Schnuckelputzi.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 9, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Btw, don't expect me to ever post a photo here, my esteem isn't high enough


Do it bro


----------



## GABO1423 (Dec 9, 2020)

Chary said:


> (I think we can forgive using older photos. Who even goes outside anymore?)


I did today, for a dreaded haircut.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 9, 2020)

Chary said:


> Sweatshirt 4 sizes too big: check
> Awkward forced photo: check
> Emotionless pose with dorky light sticks: check
> Soul left body: check
> ...



Hey! I didn't know there were Temper shirts like that! Awesome!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 9, 2020)

Chary said:


> Sweatshirt 4 sizes too big: check
> Awkward forced photo: check
> Emotionless pose with dorky light sticks: check
> Soul left body: check
> ...


I can't but wonder why 4 sizes too big? Like... are you really this petite? Or you're taking on account the possibility of *getting fat*? lol love you chary just kidding.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-597#post-9062716
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@AmandaRose  and @alexander1970

Turns out that one of the joys of drawing, learning anatomy, facial gestures, proportions, symmetry, shapes, forms, light and shadow and many more things in between... is the fact that I can draw portraits with very little information about someone's craneal mass or even *the position/shape of their eyes, given that any human alive meets the exact same proportions when we're adults.
*This is specially helpful when doing head rotation studies, as you have to maintain the likeness of a character in any given position or angle, so it's a basic thing to study if you're into comics/portraits.*

So... @AmandaRose, if you're not satisfied with the picture good'ol @alexander1970 is showing, fearing not to give any more info... I might be able to attempt a portrait of him using nothing but this picture he's posted.
Most of the times, I can nail it, as the info required to draw a portrait with given facial features follows the rules posted earlier...
All I need is a Yes from Amanda and the exclusive permission of Alexander to invade his intimacy...


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 9, 2020)

Chary said:


> Sweatshirt 4 sizes too big: check
> Awkward forced photo: check
> Emotionless pose with dorky light sticks: check
> Soul left body: check
> ...


That's a massive Tempy, nice


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 9, 2020)

Come on people, less chatter and more pictures!

Excuse the old pic but don't think I've shared it before.


 
Me n a friend of mine in July '19.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> I can't but wonder why 4 sizes too big? Like... are you really this petite? Or you're taking on account the possibility of *getting fat*? lol love you chary just kidding.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Go ahead please.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Do it bro


Haha, no.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Go ahead please.


Yes let's see a picture of Alexander


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 9, 2020)

Ok, I will try to post it someday next week as I'm currently sick (common flu as temperature here where I live is 0°C max -5°C min) so of course I had to get sick.

But I'll let you both know when it's ready.
xoxo


----------



## IS1982 (Dec 9, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> I did today, for a dreaded haircut.
> View attachment 237331


Looks good!


----------



## jt_1258 (Dec 9, 2020)

now with a less potato camera


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 12, 2020)

MajinCubyan said:


> Haven't shaved in months.View attachment 237135



Perfect reaction face for this jingle:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 18, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Of all the ways I imagined you looked like, this wasn't the one


Dumb question, but what did you think I looked like?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Dumb question, but what did you think I looked like?


I don't know


----------



## Teslas Fate (Dec 18, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Dumb question, but what did you think I looked like?


Your profile picture duh


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Teslas Fate (Dec 24, 2020)

Benja81 said:


>


Hey I don’t mean to alarm you but I think your cat’s pissed off at you for photobombing their picture


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 24, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Hey I don’t mean to alarm you but I think your cat’s pissed off at you for photobombing their picture


LOL he's prob mad because I am too close to "his" chair. I wish I could say I have 2 office chairs but in reality Oliver has 2.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Dec 24, 2020)

Benja81 said:


> LOL he's prob mad because I am too close to "his" chair. I wish I could say I have 2 office chairs but in reality Oliver has 2.


That’s cats for you


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 24, 2020)

Fixed it:




Edit: Nice! It's my 5 yr temp anniversary.


----------



## bobbytomorow (Dec 27, 2020)

Had my first kid this year


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 27, 2020)

bobbytomorow said:


> Had my first kid this year


Wow...Congratulations.

I wish you and your Family health and all the Best.
I am pretty sure,you all will remember this special Year 2020....on every time in your Life....


----------



## bobbytomorow (Dec 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Wow...Congratulations.
> 
> I wish you and your Family health and all the Best.
> I am pretty sure,you all will remember this special Year 2020....on every time in your Life....



Thank you mate!


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## GABO1423 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 4, 2021)

I will post a Picture from our Doggie in the next Days.....hopefully.
Today we have an "Check" at 8:30 a.m. in the Animal Clinic.....I really hope everyhing will be ok....2020 ends very cruel and awful and 2021 is actual not the nicest Year.....

EDIT:

Posted in the wrong Thread,I am very,very,very sorry.....

https://gbatemp.net/threads/temper-beasts.120702/page-30#post-9317038


----------



## GABO1423 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 9, 2021)

Regular reminder that I am adorable


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 10, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Regular reminder that I am adorable
> View attachment 241181


Yes,that´s true.

But I am really missing Pictures together with your adorable Wife......you both are so cute....


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes,that´s true.
> 
> But I am really missing Pictures together with your adorable Wife......you both are so cute....


Oh! I forgot to post this picture of my wife, her sister, and myself from Christmas Eve


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 13, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Oh! I forgot to post this picture of my wife, her sister, and myself from Christmas Eve
> View attachment 241619



Oh my God....too much cuteness on 10 Square Centimeters.... 
Thank you for Sharing.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 15, 2021)

It's your wuffler yet again U ' w ' U


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 15, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Oh! I forgot to post this picture of my wife, her sister, and myself from Christmas Eve
> View attachment 241619


Cuteness overload


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jan 22, 2021)

Was bored so I shaved for the first time in almost half a year.



Spoiler: Before









One shower and shave later


Spoiler: After


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 22, 2021)

Me wearing my gaming headset


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 22, 2021)

tbh. partly posting cause I'm only realising now how tiny my head looks. welp...


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jan 23, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 243013


Latte wit da drip


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2021)

Just gonna bring this thread back on topic with me


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Just gonna bring this thread back on topic with me
> View attachment 243134



Where Wifey ???


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Where Wifey ???


At work right now


----------



## Flame (Jan 24, 2021)

My beauty is a curse.
-snip-


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 24, 2021)

Flame said:


> My beauty is a curse.
> 
> View attachment 243149


----------



## Flame (Jan 24, 2021)

Flame said:


> My beauty is a curse.



what a difference a good shave makes.

-snip-


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2021)

@alexander1970


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 24, 2021)

Flame said:


> what a difference a good shave makes.
> 
> View attachment 243254


Much better Flamey Baby you just need to get rid of the rest of the facial hair


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> @alexander1970
> View attachment 243264


Unbelievable.......how cute your are.....  

Thank you.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 25, 2021)

Big dog.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 25, 2021)

Lucky dog...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 26, 2021)

bobbytomorow said:


> Had my first kid this year


Congratulations!
I sooo want one of those 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JuanMena said:


> Ok, I will try to post it someday next week as I'm currently sick (common flu as temperature here where I live is 0°C max -5°C min) so of course I had to get sick.
> 
> But I'll let you both know when it's ready.
> xoxo


Shit, I forgot.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 26, 2021)

1999 damn time flies


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 26, 2021)

Here's  a up to date one

Trippy pupils  

Wait a minute 


 

Well shit...


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 26, 2021)

x65943 said:


> I like this trend
> Tbh I was an ugly baby




Hey its louie anderson


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jan 26, 2021)

x65943 said:


> I like this trend
> Tbh I was an ugly baby



TBH I actually think you're one of the cutest babies I've seen. The little curls!


----------



## Flame (Jan 26, 2021)

cauliquackers said:


> TBH I actually think you're one of the cutest babies I've seen. The little curls!



his okay. nothing special.

wait your not falling in love with our x65?

X gon' give it to ya (what?)
Fuck waiting for you to get it on your own, X gon' deliver to ya (uh)
Knock knock, open up the door, it's real



nobody simp's for me.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 26, 2021)

Tiger cat has decided to show up


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jan 26, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 243456


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2021)

Flame said:


> his okay. nothing special.
> 
> wait your nothing falling in love with our x65?
> 
> ...


I’ll simp for you


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jan 26, 2021)

Flame said:


> wait your nothing falling in love with our x65?



SHHHH. You can't let him know.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Just me being a hoodie monster today


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

Got rid of my yee-yee ass haircut


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 5, 2021)

On break, decided to take some lsd today ,  having an amazingly great day.....at work


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Wifey and I went on an adventure today! It was just to the pharmacy but still, adventure!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 9, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Wifey and I went on an adventure today! It was just to the pharmacy but still, adventure!
> View attachment 245636 View attachment 245637 View attachment 245638




Thank you,you both Sweeties.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 11, 2021)

Eye doctor got me trippin lmao


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 12, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 245053
> 
> On break, decided to take some lsd today ,  having an amazingly great day.....at work



 I had a fro like that when I was your age. But you ain't gonna get to see it, sorry!


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 12, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> 1999 damn time flies
> 
> *snip*



You really have not changed a single bit, aside from getting a chin pelt.


----------



## Roamin64 (Feb 12, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 243456



Dang girl you're so sexy.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 12, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> You really have not changed a single bit, aside from getting a chin pelt.




Well there's puberty
Lol, i remember my voice,  how tf did i sound like that, no bass


Spoiler


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 12, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


> I had a fro like that when I was your age. But you ain't gonna get to see it, sorry!



Lmao, btw that profile pic totally isnt suggestive at all


----------



## Ricken (Feb 12, 2021)

This outfit made me feel snazzy.  Maybe you feel snazzy now too.


----------



## DaFixer (Feb 12, 2021)

After see all of those young faces, I start to feel getting old 
But this is me and my wife in 2019 in France.


----------



## Flame (Feb 19, 2021)

What do you call handsome robot Flame?

A hunk of metal.




with extra chest hair


-snip-


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 19, 2021)

Flame said:


> What do you call handsome robot Flame?
> 
> A hunk of metal.
> 
> ...




Idk why but I was reminded of this:


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 20, 2021)

My many different looks over the years lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 20, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> My many different looks over the years lol.
> 
> View attachment 247435




That is my Favorite:

 

Pure,cute Amanda - natural and unmasked.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 20, 2021)

Me and my daughter....






I can't find any baby pics of me, but this me back in elementary school, Oh and can't forget my boy "Max".



I joke a lot, esp with pics, but these are real...my fam!


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 21, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Idk why but I was reminded of this:




Uh dude, take a real good look at what's on there. Be careful.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 21, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Uh dude, take a real good look at what's on there. Be careful.



I was referring because of the profile picture and he referring himself as a robot, reminded me of that episode, not saying he looks like that


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 21, 2021)

On my end, all I see is a Captcha w/somebodys IP address on it.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Feb 21, 2021)

your never going to see my face

unless your really privileged


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 21, 2021)

np. was only mentioning about the IP address being displayed.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 21, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> np. was only mentioning about the IP address being displayed.



Use a vpn, it's a YouTube video


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 21, 2021)

Mine is on my profile page now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



aadz93 said:


> Use a vpn, it's a YouTube video



.I'm on a vpn


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 21, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Mine is on my profile page now.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Dunno


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 21, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> your never going to see my face
> 
> unless your really privileged


Since I've seen your face, I now feel oddly honored


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 21, 2021)

Me on my last vacation to Florida...


----------



## Teslas Fate (Feb 21, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> My many different looks over the years lol.
> 
> View attachment 247435


----------



## Chary (Feb 21, 2021)

This is ~2017. I found a Dropbox full of old physical photo scans I thought I’d lost forever.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 21, 2021)

All right, guess I've been here long enough... Will post one from before my chemotherapy because me with no hair looks ridiculous.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 21, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Me on my last vacation to Florida...
> View attachment 247491



 yea right


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 25, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Me on my last vacation to Florida...
> View attachment 247491


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 25, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 248573



I got shotgun seat!


----------



## Chary (Mar 2, 2021)

Yes I wear two masks


----------



## vinstage (Mar 2, 2021)

Chary said:


> Yes I wear two masks


ideally should be a norm


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 2, 2021)

vinstage said:


> ideally should be a norm


I wear a respirator so take that


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 2, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 249570
> 
> Yes I wear two masks




And...the Texas governor just ended the mask mandate.

Doesn't it make you wonder why they want people to wear two masks if all we needed last year was just one? If one wasn't effective, why did it take a whole year to discover we suddenly needed two the whole time? 

And all this is assuming that you or those around you would've been dealt a lethal blow from COVID to begin with.

(Now watch this post in particular be taken down for being "off topix")


----------



## T-hug (Mar 3, 2021)

Spring is here! Well, nearly...


----------



## Kingy (Mar 17, 2021)

I envy you all


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)

Kingy said:


> I envy you all


cute


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2021)

Kingy said:


> I envy you all



Best Freind forever....


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 17, 2021)

Kingy said:


> I envy you all


Hey there big boy


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 17, 2021)

Why is everyone getting horny for Kingy


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Why is everyone getting horny for Kingy


Because he makes/hosts the GBAtemp "Hunger Games".


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Why is everyone getting horny for Kingy


because why not


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Why is everyone getting horny for Kingy


And because we do not know how YOU look like,my Lady...


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 17, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> And because we do not know how YOU look like,my Lady...View attachment 252528


1) I'm a guy; I just have my gender set to female as a joke
2) I've posted multiple pictures in this thread ;o;


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> 1) I'm a guy; I just have my gender set to female as a joke
> 2) I've posted multiple pictures in this thread ;o;


Am I blind ?
....you have edited your Posts....

EDIT:  Ok,found one,thank you.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 18, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Am I blind ?
> ....you have edited your Posts....
> 
> EDIT:  Ok,found one,thank you.


Speaking of being blind....Free Drink Boii.....


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 20, 2021)

oh boy. From december 2020 on top of a very big rock called Bismantova Rock.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2021)

MartyDreamy said:


> View attachment 253101
> 
> oh boy. From december 2020 on top of a very big rock called Bismantova Rock.



A very nice Woman AND Resident Evil Fan......awesome.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 20, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> A very nice Woman AND Resident Evil Fan......awesome.


Resident Evil was my childhood. I've been playing it with my dad for the first time when I was around 8 <3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2021)

MartyDreamy said:


> Resident Evil was my childhood. I've been playing it with my dad for the first time when I was around 8 <3


Thank you.

Also "excited" for "Part 8" ?


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 20, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Also "excited" for "Part 8" ?


Not at all unfortunately... I'm not a big fan of Ethan...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2021)

MartyDreamy said:


> Not at all unfortunately... I'm not a big fan of Ethan...


I understand that only too well.
That's why the Quotation Marks.
After Part 3 then the whole thing was no longer so exciting.
How did you like the two newer Remakes ?


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 20, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> I understand that only too well.
> That's why the Quotation Marks.
> After Part 3 then the whole thing was no longer so exciting.
> How did you like the two newer Remakes ?


Played both, Remake2 was amazing. Remake 3 was good but somehow rushed... Like something was missing...we shouldn't talk here tho, we're  going off topic


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Mar 24, 2021)

Wow you're all brave. My internet friends I've known for 7-8 years have only seen my face once, some haven't even seen it at all so I'd never post it on a public forum.

Edit: Never mind, I just remembered I streamed myself making a Sandwich in the AtlasNX discord and half the currently active members saw my face.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 24, 2021)

Less chatter, more pictures!
For the talkers, post a selfie for once!




 
Oldish pic, 2018 but I haven't changed a bit haha.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Less chatter, more pictures!
> For the talkers, post a selfie for once!
> 
> View attachment 253818
> Oldish pic, 2018 but I haven't changed a bit haha.


Looks good XD


----------



## linuxares (Mar 24, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> 1) I'm a guy; I just have my gender set to female as a joke
> 2) I've posted multiple pictures in this thread ;o;


Suuuure we totally believe you are a guy... Nice try!


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 24, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Suuuure we totally believe you are a guy... Nice try!


_Oh no._


----------



## godreborn (Mar 24, 2021)

@DinohScene , you look very nice.  I posted a pic of myself earlier in here somewhere, but it's a pic of a pic while I was visiting Japan.  I was with several of my Japanese friends in it, and being a pic of a pic, it's kinda hard to see me.  I was using a disposable camera I got from Tokyo Disneyland, since I didn't have a digital camera at the time.  

edit: I usually have a beard now, because I only shave when I'm cutting my hair.  just too lazy, I guess.


----------



## Yepi69 (Mar 25, 2021)

Spoiler










Just here to 2fat5absent in this quarantine and to piss off Foxi more than I already probably do[/spoiler][/spoiler]


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2021)

To those wondering “Boob Asmr?” Well that’s caused by my extremely stupid sitting


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 25, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 254151 To those wondering “Boob Asmr?” Well that’s caused by my extremely stupid sitting


Tiddy mousepad


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Tiddy mousepad


Mei titties, to be correct


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 25, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> To those wondering “Boob Asmr?” Well that’s caused by my extremely stupid sitting
> View attachment 254151


Excuse my language, but what the fuck is that table in the background?


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 25, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Excuse my language, but what the fuck is that table in the background?


Was thinking the same, but didn't want to "Sumon" any un-wanted answers....


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Excuse my language, but what the fuck is that table in the background?


That is my actual Satanic altar


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 25, 2021)

This was about a month ago. I wish I had hair.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 25, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That is my actual Satanic altar


Can you summon the van?


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 25, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That is my actual Satanic altar


…Is that a common thing for Satanists to have?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> …Is that a common thing for Satanists to have?


It’s not an uncommon thing, but I am kind of deep into the Left Hand Path. I am what one would consider a “highly religious” Luciferian Satanist. If you look at my left hand, I also have a Sigil of Lucifer tattooed on it.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 25, 2021)

just realized i am crosseyed in this lmao


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hey, you, ya you. I heard ya like shitty lighting in photography. I've got you covered.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 26, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> It’s not an uncommon thing, but I am kind of deep into the Left Hand Path. I am what one would consider a “highly religious” Luciferian Satanist. If you look at my left hand, I also have a Sigil of Lucifer tattooed on it.


I see.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Tanooki16 (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm here only on the Wii forum, but it's always good to put a face on a member of forum ^^


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## vinstage (Mar 27, 2021)

MartyDreamy said:


> View attachment 253101
> 
> oh boy. From december 2020 on top of a very big rock called Bismantova Rock.


looking good! welcome back! : D <3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 254346


aaa i love the blonde
sorry for the double post i kinda just posted as i scrolled


----------



## IS1982 (Mar 31, 2021)

I still need a haircut. Might let my hair grow out. idk though.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Apr 3, 2021)

vinstage said:


> looking good! welcome back! : D <3
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Ayo thank you milady! ❤


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 248573


NO


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2021)

I feel I've posted enough comments here to justify a face, so rather than come off as a troll hiding behind Suikoden Tierkreis, here's my Selfie.

Apologies for the bad lighting, I am not proficient in the art form.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 5, 2021)

Spoiler: my wife is very pretty


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 5, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Spoiler: my wife is very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 256271


You both are nice looking...No matter...thanks for posting. Always nice to put a face to a poster.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> You both are nice looking...No matter...thanks for posting. Always nice to put a face to a poster.


Did you accidentally quoted the wrong quote? XD


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 5, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Did you accidentally quoted the wrong quote? XD


No i'm in the Temper's Up thread, but weird....Ok much love either way. I love you too tho Lang_Kasempo


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 5, 2021)

Let the games begin


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)

me with my AirPods


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 6, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Let the games begin
> View attachment 256340



Uh...I'm an old guy, so maybe things have changed, but is that...a tab of acid on your tongue?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 6, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


> Uh...I'm an old guy, so maybe things have changed, but is that...a tab of acid on your tongue?



Sorry I don't have a vial and a couple of sugar cubes on hand


----------



## DaniPoo (Apr 7, 2021)

Recent picture


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 13, 2021)

It’s been a hot minute since anyone has seen my face. An interesting note, 2 years ago today I got my first bottle of estrogen but had to wait a week for the rest of my medicine to come in
[


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 13, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> It’s been a hot minute since anyone has seen my face. An interesting note, 2 years ago today I got my first bottle of estrogen but had to wait a week for the rest of my medicine to come in
> [View attachment 258138View attachment 258139


It’s great to see how far you’ve come!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 22, 2021)

@FatalAryia and I got haircuts


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 23, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> @FatalAryia and I got haircuts
> View attachment 259648 View attachment 259649 View attachment 259650 View attachment 259651




What a happy and adorable Couple.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2021)

More of us!


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## GABO1423 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Sathya (Apr 30, 2021)

What if i post my picture here?

im afraid if Se**el will dm me


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 1, 2021)

Sathya said:


> What if i post my picture here?
> 
> im afraid if Se**el will dm me


do it bro 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ricken said:


> View attachment 246270
> 
> This outfit made me feel snazzy.  Maybe you feel snazzy now too.


positively emo my friend


----------



## GhostLatte (May 1, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> do it bro
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I’m waiting for your picture


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (May 1, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> I’m waiting for your picture


idk


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 1, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> I’m waiting for your picture



I don't know that posting one's picture on a forum where the NinteNinjas are likely to be watching is a good idea.


----------



## The Catboy (May 2, 2021)

I forgot to post this but I bought a compression bra for when I am feeling masc.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 2, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I don't know that posting one's picture on a forum where the NinteNinjas are likely to be watching is a good idea.




Well they can consider it a "homebrew" resumé


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2021)

Aryia and I went on a little adventure last week with her sister!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (May 6, 2021)

my science class... (please note i don't know the person on the left)


----------



## Kingy (May 13, 2021)

wacky


----------



## AmandaRose (May 13, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 14, 2021)

Kingy said:


> wacky


Hey cutie


----------



## GABO1423 (May 14, 2021)

This was my farewell gift for my very last day of high school, it's been quite a journey.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Sicklyboy (May 16, 2021)

Spoiler: yuuuuuuup









First time home from work in a week and I'm just sitting here watching youtube. Of course.


----------



## IC_ (May 17, 2021)

This still counts, right?


----------



## NeSchn (May 19, 2021)

Finally back to the gym after not going for almost a whole year, frick COVID.


----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2021)

Me but tired as fuck


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 19, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Me but tired as fuck
> View attachment 263486 View attachment 263487




Your sweet Wifey ? Where ? I hope you both are fine (except tired....)


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Your sweet Wifey ? Where ? I hope you both are fine (except tired....)


She was making food at the time. She's rather camera shy compared to me.


----------



## IS1982 (May 25, 2021)

Yes I know, my camera is _still _blurry.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 25, 2021)

I took a bunch of lsd and lost my afro, can you guys help me find it? Let me know if you see it....


----------



## GhostLatte (May 26, 2021)

View attachment 264267


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2021)

Aryia and I went on an adventure!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 27, 2021)

tried to look cool with my lightsaber but ended up looking like a bit of a dork


----------



## DinohScene (May 27, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> I took a bunch of lsd and lost my afro, can you guys help me find it? Let me know if you see it....
> 
> View attachment 264210



Why did you do that? :c


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 264360
> tried to look cool with my lightsaber but ended up looking like a bit of a dork


bonus lightsaber pic:


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 27, 2021)

epic


Scott_pilgrim said:


> bonus lightsaber pic:
> View attachment 264362


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 27, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> epic


thanks


----------



## Crazynoob458 (May 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> thanks


yuo look much much much better then me
i look... very asian


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 264360
> tried to look cool with my lightsaber but ended up looking like a bit of a dork





Scott_pilgrim said:


> bonus lightsaber pic:
> View attachment 264362


continuing the theme of me posing with my bad financial choices, here's some keyboard pics


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 27, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Why did you do that? :c



Ive been growing it for like 2 years, 10inches, you get tired of washing it 3-4 times a day, all in ya face, shit eats shampoo and conditioner like the cookie monster plus heres my 10-day forecast, it's already summer here, wait til the humidity goes up to 50-70% it'll be 100f and feel like 115f, that's 36-48+ celcians:


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Aryia and I went on an adventure!
> View attachment 264352 View attachment 264353 View attachment 264354 View attachment 264355 View attachment 264356 View attachment 264357 View attachment 264358 View attachment 264359







 

 

 
Lovely....


----------



## Flame (May 27, 2021)

cheers 





to being insanely good looking


----------



## GhostLatte (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Ericzander (May 30, 2021)

Just me wondering if I'll ever know what my fellow Tempcast host @relauby looks like.


----------



## relauby (May 30, 2021)

Ericzander said:


> View attachment 264942
> Just me wondering if I'll ever know what my fellow Tempcast host @relauby looks like.



What the hell are you talking about, I posted this extremely recent picture just yesterday


----------



## Chary (May 31, 2021)

Yeah, come on guys. Please only post recent photos. And to be certain, pose with only the latest and greatest in gaming technology.


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 31, 2021)

People insist I look good here but I legit don't agree. Then again, I rarely ever do, so...

Pic from my buddy's wedding a few weeks back.



Spoiler


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 31, 2021)

Chary said:


> Yeah, come on guys. Please only post recent photos. And to be certain, pose with only the latest and greatest in gaming technology.
> 
> View attachment 264956



No way! You got the new game boy advance sp!?!??!!??


----------



## IS1982 (May 31, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> People insist I look good here but I legit don't agree. Then again, I rarely ever do, so...


Wrong. You look great! (even if you don't think so)


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 31, 2021)

Chary said:


> Yeah, come on guys. Please only post recent photos. And to be certain, pose with only the latest and greatest in gaming technology.
> 
> View attachment 264956



i managed to make this selfie, before the selfie, latest and greatest in portable color film,





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



relauby said:


> What the hell are you talking about, I posted this extremely recent picture just yesterday
> 
> View attachment 264946






if you need your keyboard stressed tested he's the guy


----------



## Kingy (May 31, 2021)

Check out my recent Mario cosplay!


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 31, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> i managed to make this selfie, before the selfie, latest and greatest in portable color film,
> 
> View attachment 264979
> 
> ...




Are you wearing a garbage bag?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 31, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> Are you wearing a garbage bag?



Yeah....I don't know either, I have no memory of this

What 3-4 year olds did without iPads and androids, back when the Gameboy pocket, color, and gba, were still high tech, playing ps1 and n64, with aol dial up 56k, landline phone with the answering machine that took those tiny tapes, portable cassette players, having a portable CD player was pretty much an ipod

Wasn't all bad, in ways the internet then was better, information was more accessible if you knew how to look


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Yeah....I don't know either, I have no memory of this



Looks to me like another childhood haircut day from my neck of the woods.
That's my best guess.


----------



## Ricken (May 31, 2021)

It's me but I'm "feeling social"


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 2, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 264711


maybe I would get in the van with such a sharp dressed guy


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 2, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> maybe I would get in the van with such a sharp dressed guy


Come visit me at work bby


----------



## Chary (Jun 7, 2021)

I'm just amused the mirror unintentionally worked as a censor bar for my face


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 7, 2021)

Before my haircut
 
After my haircut


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 7, 2021)

Even perfection needs improving sometimes .

Day in hospital getting some work done.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I was wondering what the oldest picture of me on the Temp was and I would them! Just to think, I was 18 in these pictures and going on 19.
> I even found a rare picture of me with facial hair. An interesting note, that took forever to grow and would barely grow past that spotty mess
> I still need to get my glasses replaced, those were mostly reading glasses.
> I guess I changed a bit in the past decade
> ...


damn you look very different, you have different hair now


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> damn you look very different, you have different hair now


2 and a half years on HRT will do that to you. Although, I didn’t realize how feminine I looked in some of my pictures. I also look younger now compared to many of older pictures, lol. I would say the only tell of my age is the bags under my eyes but that’s actually caused by a medical condition that has caused my skin to get a lot paler over the years


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 13, 2021)

and for todays bad photo choices we move on from outright terrible lighting to ok lighting and instead the floor of a friends kitchen...cause wtf is a normal picture in a normal place


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2021)

Y’all got a neat Satanic altar in your apartment too, right?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 14, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Y’all got a neat Satanic altar in your apartment too, right?
> View attachment 266998


no, all i have is this bookshelf


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> no, all i have is this bookshelf
> View attachment 266999


Shelfie


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 14, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Shelfie


fuck i shouldve titled it that


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> continuing the theme of me posing with my bad financial choices, here's some keyboard pics
> View attachment 264363 View attachment 264364



[ever so quietly steals the light saber] hehehehe [runs]


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 14, 2021)

2nd try. 1st one I forgot I was naked. LoL  Yes, I use a walker. Tee shirt from Game of thrones.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> View attachment 267021
> 
> 2nd try. 1st one I forgot I was naked. LoL  Yes, I use a walker. Tee shirt from Game of thrones.


You are a cool dude and your shirt is a mood <3 

I took another picture of me today as well


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 20, 2021)

My latest 2 photos. And they say that being gay gives you a glow up haha
I am finally starting to like myself more ^^


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 20, 2021)

MartyDreamy said:


> My latest 2 photos. And they say that being gay gives you a glow up haha
> I am finally starting to like myself more ^^View attachment 267530 View attachment 267531



Then you are on the right path to happiness in this world. I fought in 3 wars [and personal wars against me] for the right for us to be who we are. Signed, Gay Activist.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 20, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Then you are on the right path to happiness in this world. I fought in 3 wars [and personal wars against me] for the right for us to be who we are. Signed, Gay Activist.


You are a brave and good man, I wish you eternal happiness <3


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 23, 2021)

Drew something this morning. 
Drank my black coffee cup in the meantime.
And now it's time to take Théo for a walk.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2021)

I finally got new glasses


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 24, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I finally got new glasses
> View attachment 267888 View attachment 267889


u cutie! <3


----------



## linuxares (Jun 24, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Drew something this morning.
> Drank my black coffee cup in the meantime.
> And now it's time to take Théo for a walk.View attachment 267835


Long time I thought of a mortal kombat character when I saw someone!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 24, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Long time I thought of a mortal kombat character when I saw someone!


Huh?
Do I look like Bo Rai Cho? or Kitana?


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 24, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Drew something this morning.
> Drank my black coffee cup in the meantime.
> And now it's time to take Théo for a walk.View attachment 267835




Did I hear COFFEE? [looks around your place] Where?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 24, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Did I hear COFFEE? [looks around your place] Where?


Oh sorry.
I just finished my cup of coffee.

You should've came earlier. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## linuxares (Jun 24, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Huh?
> Do I look like Bo Rai Cho? or Kitana?


I honestly saw Sub-Zero for some reason.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 24, 2021)

linuxares said:


> I honestly saw Sub-Zero for some reason.


You're crazy Linux


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 24, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> You're crazy Linux


honestly u do look like a mortal kombat character. (not sub zero tho)


----------



## Reynardine (Jun 24, 2021)

Fox picture time. Yay


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 24, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> honestly u do look like a mortal kombat character. (not sub zero tho)


What? You guys are being serious?


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 24, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> What? You guys are being serious?


absolutely


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 24, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> absolutely



Now I don't know if I should be flattered or worried by your statements.

To be even more honest, people on the street looks at me weirdly everytime I go out.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 24, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Now I don't know if I should be flattered or worried by your statements.
> 
> To be even more honest, people on the street looks at me weirdly everytime I go out.


nah don't be worried lol it looks cool


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 24, 2021)

Reynardine said:


> View attachment 267946
> Fox picture time. Yay




Definitely a furry. LoL jk


----------



## Reynardine (Jun 24, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Definitely a furry. LoL jk


*furry alert!!* xD

I'm happy with how the picture turned out. Been struggling with health issues recently, so I think it's a good sign.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 24, 2021)

of course it is. glad you do feel better.


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 24, 2021)

How do you do, fellow kids?


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 24, 2021)

mthrnite said:


> How do you do, fellow kids?View attachment 267997




Definately Not A Furry. LoL, just messin with ya.  How ya doin?


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 24, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Definately Not A Furry. LoL, just messin with ya.  How ya doin?


I'm moderately neato.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 25, 2021)

mthrnite said:


> How do you do, fellow kids?View attachment 267997


That's you?
Why do I feel like you're about to imperatively request pictures of Spiderman


----------



## mesakagi (Jun 29, 2021)

I really went and got a mullet lmao, rate it/keep or chop?


----------



## Flame (Jun 30, 2021)

mesakagi said:


> I really went and got a mullet lmao, rate it/keep or chop?



nice. if you travel to the 80's you fit right in. now you just need a time machine.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2021)

We preordered a shirt a few months ago and it finally came in!


----------



## Flame (Jul 25, 2021)

sorry you guys

-snip-


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 25, 2021)

Flame said:


> View attachment 271111


Looking good Flamey baby. Just a little more face fuzz to be removed and you will be perfect


----------



## Flame (Jul 25, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Looking good Flamey baby. Just a little more face fuzz to be removed and you will be perfect



will be ?

*looks for the spambot button*


----------



## godreborn (Jul 25, 2021)

@Flame , you're attractive for a man, and I'm straight.    I have no problem admitting that.


----------



## Flame (Jul 25, 2021)

godreborn said:


> @Flame , you're attractive for a man, and I'm straight.    I have no problem admitting that.




 Oh stop it you...  


go on.... im all ears here.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 25, 2021)

I lol'd at that message and your previous one.    you do have a wonderful sense of humor, and you can be my exercise buddy along with @JuanMena .


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 25, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I lol'd at that message and your previous one.    you do have a wonderful sense of humor, and you can be my exercise buddy along with @JuanMena .


Huh?


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 25, 2021)

Just testing laptop cam


----------



## godreborn (Jul 25, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Huh?



you know you like it rough...and me.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 25, 2021)

godreborn said:


> you know you like it rough...and me.



Post a pic of yourself. How come I haven't known you?
I posted a pic of me just for you baby, but now I realize that I'm the only one making an effort on our relationship.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 31, 2021)

Heehaw bitches


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 1, 2021)

It's Sunday, it's cold, and his tiny head smells like doughnuts!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 1, 2021)

mthrnite said:


> How do you do, fellow kids?View attachment 267997



man i need my own workshop

got the 8-tracks ready for a soldering marathon


----------



## vinstage (Aug 4, 2021)

also a classy london picture


Spoiler: long time no post


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 5, 2021)

Got my 2nd dose


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 5, 2021)

CPG said:


> View attachment 272197 Got my 2nd dose



Ouch. Someone said we might need a 3rd. yuck. n do you have me blocked?


----------



## Flame (Aug 7, 2021)

CPG said:


> View attachment 272197 Got my 2nd dose



did they give a lollipop for being a good kid for the big needle?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 7, 2021)

Flame said:


> did they give a lollipop for being a good kid for the big needle?


in diddily deed


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2021)

Aryia and I went on a quiet long nature walk yesterday UωU


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2021)

this thread is a sleep.

dont be shy people post your face pics. we are a community here.






gold star to anyboy who tells which team shirt im wearing


----------



## IS1982 (Sep 16, 2021)

Yay my hair is no longer shitty after I tried cutting it myself multiple times and messing it up over and over again. (though you can't really see it with my hat on)


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 16, 2021)

No rank, it is my jacket though


----------



## Joel16 (Sep 17, 2021)

Flame said:


> this thread is a sleep.
> 
> dont be shy people post your face pics. we are a community here.
> 
> ...


Galatasaray?


----------



## Flame (Sep 17, 2021)

Joel16 said:


> Galatasaray?



very impressed. 

your gold star V


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 17, 2021)

zzzzzz so where's Joel16's pic? zzzzzz


----------



## Joel16 (Sep 17, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> zzzzzz so where's Joel16's pic? zzzzzz


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 18, 2021)

At my youngest kid's graduation.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2021)

I went to a doctor’s appointment today and the first thing the doctor said to me was, “Wow, that’s definitely an outfit” lol


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2021)

I am best catboy


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 1, 2021)

I am fucking cute


----------



## CosmoCortney (Oct 4, 2021)

MartyDreamy said:


> @CosmoCortney I want u nau


I have the guts now


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 5, 2021)

Demolition catboy


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 5, 2021)

The Catboy said:


> I went to a doctor’s appointment today and the first thing the doctor said to me was, “Wow, that’s definitely an outfit” lolView attachment 276617 View attachment 276618 View attachment 276619 View attachment 276620 View attachment 276621 View attachment 276622 View attachment 276623 View attachment 276624




LoL, I love the mask. kudos


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2021)

I met this random friendly cat


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 21, 2021)

Edit: _Mattress is gone. Hair half more longer than this picture._

*I swear I'm smiling. *


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 25, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 247492
> 
> This is ~2017. I found a Dropbox full of old physical photo scans I thought I’d lost forever.


Is that a rabbit screaming?


----------



## Harumyne (Oct 25, 2021)

Not got too much to say apart from I was really baked in this pic, having returned from a 3 day rave


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 25, 2021)

It was raining super fucking hard yesterday


----------



## vinstage (Oct 25, 2021)

lol hi


Spoiler: zzz


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 7, 2021)

*

*


----------



## IS1982 (Nov 17, 2021)

Had to go out for some food.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 25, 2021)

Spending Turkey Day with my wife’s family


I finally remembered to dig up my glasses. I literally need these to see and I keep forgetting to wear them


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Nov 28, 2021)

School is boring boyz.


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 22, 2021)

Cute Christmas shirt


----------



## Kingy (Jan 6, 2022)

some tasty 2009 MacBook iSight pixels for y'all


----------



## godreborn (Jan 11, 2022)

not quite as fat as @JuanMena pictured, but I'm embarrassed by this photo.  I hate the way that I look, which is why I never post it.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> View attachment 293293
> 
> not quite as fat as @JuanMena pictured, but I'm embarrassed by this photo.  I hate the way that I look, which is why I never post it.



We finally met you!

And to be honest this past holidays left me with couple pounds on my waist.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 11, 2022)

I've been gaining weight from drinking normal coke.  I don't really eat badly, at least it's not changed really ever, it's just I drink too much pop.  I do drink water at bedtime though.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I've been gaining weight from drinking normal coke.  I don't really eat badly, at least it's not changed really ever, it's just I drink too much pop.  I do drink water at bedtime though.


SAAAME!

In my case, *I've found that I don't drink too much coke/sodas when I keep myself well hydrated.*


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## BORTZ (Jan 22, 2022)

Heavy is the head that wears the crown


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2022)

My hair is pretty~


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 25, 2022)

BORTZ said:


> Heavy is the head that wears the crown
> View attachment 294816


Don't think I've seen one of those since the 70s.


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jan 29, 2022)

Pic I took at work yesterday


----------



## linuxares (Jan 29, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> Pic I took at work yesterday


That's a lot of Macs!


----------



## Yayo1990 (Jan 29, 2022)

linuxares said:


> That's a lot of Macs!


I work as graphic design teacher in high schools, Macs are somewhat self-explanatory in there


----------



## linuxares (Jan 29, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> I work as graphic design teacher in high schools, Macs are somewhat self-explanatory in there


Of course. I used to work at a junior highschool before and they used Macs as well. Both laptops and iMacs.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 29, 2022)

I think most schools in USA use them also. Apple has a program in which they donate PC's to schools across the US, pretty cool.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Jan 29, 2022)

Yayo1990 said:


> Pic I took at work yesterday


nice, lots of imacs at work, cool!


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jan 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> My hair is pretty~
> View attachment 294926View attachment 294927View attachment 294928View attachment 294929View attachment 294931


i'm so jealous of your hair!!!!! <3


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 30, 2022)

godreborn said:


> View attachment 293293
> 
> not quite as fat as @JuanMena pictured, but I'm embarrassed by this photo.  I hate the way that I look, which is why I never post it.


You should never be embarrassed by the way you look. What you should be embarrassed by is the way the mirror looks


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 30, 2022)

Latest obsession: Doraemon… again.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## IC_ (Feb 1, 2022)

haiheyhenlo said:


> Also a real watch can't run any sort of exploit


What if someone used some kind of electromagnetic or even just magnetic interference to manipulate the speed that the watch is running at, then used social engineering to trick you into doing something which you would not do if you knew the right time, does that count as an exploit?


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 6, 2022)

OK a few things to say.

1 Probably the only two photos where I have my eye specs on lol.

2. My hair has been cut shorter than it has been in many a year.

3. Yes my friend Jen and myself may have had a vodka or ten before said photos.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 6, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 295996


You look like you should be the new character in the next Mirror's Edge.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 14, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 295996


If I was walking past I would definitely push you over the edge.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 14, 2022)

@AmandaRose , my friend, you just keep getting prettier and prettier.  great photo!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2022)

It’s ya favorite catboy


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 16, 2022)

p1ngpong said:


> If I was walking past I would definitely push you over the edge.


Get in the van


----------



## godreborn (Feb 16, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> Get in the van


only if there's a Nintendo switch in there.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 20, 2022)

Comfy with my Human, @FatalAryia


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 20, 2022)

Gonna break some shit selfie


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 23, 2022)

Everyone’s favorite pandaboy


----------



## Flame (Feb 25, 2022)

Now @AncientBoi and @godreborn will creep around my pic


----------



## godreborn (Feb 25, 2022)

Flame said:


> View attachment 299585
> 
> 
> Now @AncientBoi and @godreborn will creep around my pic


I'll print this out for my "alone time."


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 26, 2022)

Flame said:


> View attachment 299585
> 
> 
> Now @AncientBoi and @godreborn will creep around my pic


Is that grey I see, sir?


----------



## godreborn (Feb 26, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> Is that grey I see, sir?


I've got some grey myself too.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 26, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I've got some grey myself too.


Yeah, finally started to get some myself a couple of years ago. I like it.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 26, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> Yeah, finally started to get some myself a couple of years ago. I like it.


me too.  I think it adds character.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 26, 2022)

Flame said:


> View attachment 299585
> 
> 
> Now @AncientBoi and @godreborn will creep around my pic




Ditto to what @godreborn said. mmmmm can't wait for tonight.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 26, 2022)

godreborn said:


> me too.  I think it adds character.




pffft. I really got the grays an whites. ALL over.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2022)

It’s me


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2022)

You

Vs that low-T femboy she told you not to worry about


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2022)

Me and @FatalAryia <3


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2022)

@FatalAryia and I got haircuts!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 17, 2022)

@FatalAryia and I went on an adventure today! Enjoy some selfies!


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Mar 18, 2022)

Here's the GBATemp Funeral Director


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 18, 2022)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> Here's the GBATemp Funeral Director
> View attachment 302210




lol, won't be long before I would need your services then.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Mar 18, 2022)

Should i help 


AncientBoi said:


> lol, won't be long before I would need your services then.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 18, 2022)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> Should i help




Oh hell no! LoL

nice pfp engineering.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 20, 2022)

ClancyDaEnlightened said:


> View attachment 287311View attachment 287312


Holy shit! He's banned? Since when? 

wHy wAS He bANnED?


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Mar 21, 2022)

View attachment IMG_20210624_092119.jpg

@work

View attachment IMG_20210629_080757.jpg

@work too and the urns are empty for your interest 





Vacation


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 21, 2022)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> View attachment 302652
> 
> @work
> 
> ...


Big smiles at work, big frown on vacation


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 21, 2022)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> View attachment 302652
> 
> @work
> 
> ...


Love your Hershey's Kisses hairstyle


----------



## DaniPoo (Mar 22, 2022)

I <3 food


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


> Is that grey I see, sir?



yep getting older and sexier


----------



## godreborn (Mar 22, 2022)

Flame said:


> yep getting older and sexier
> 
> 
> View attachment 302808


let me take this photo to the bathroom with me.


----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2022)

godreborn said:


> let me take this photo to the bathroom with me.



thats very confusing comment. like dont you do that in your bedroom? or are you planning to take a shit on my photo?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 23, 2022)

Dat femboy you were warned about


----------



## godreborn (Mar 23, 2022)

Flame said:


> thats very confusing comment. like dont you do that in your bedroom? or are you planning to take a shit on my photo?


I would never think of doing that.  I was referring to "busting a nut" on the photo.  I need to print it out first.  I guess I could go to my bedroom with it, but I'd prefer to tape the photo in the shower, since there's a drain.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I would never think of doing that.  I was referring to "busting a nut" on the photo.  I need to print it out first.  I guess I could go to my bedroom with it, but I'd prefer to tape the photo in the shower, since there's a drain.


And @Flame 

I'll join in. all 3 of us. weeeee


----------



## godreborn (Apr 4, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> And @Flame
> 
> I'll join in. all 3 of us. weeeee


that could lead @Flame to having a malfunction.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> that could lead @Flame to having a malfunction.




Waterproof the pic, so we can use it again, and again, and again


----------



## godreborn (Apr 4, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Waterproof the pic, so we can use it again, and again, and again


oh, I thought you were talking about the real thing, the real mac daddy.  that metal makes him smooth to the touch.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> oh, I thought you were talking about the real thing, the real mac daddy.  that metal makes him smooth to the touch.




oh.. OKay. [you hear Rusty noises in my shower] shhh Flame. they can hear you.

uh, I gotta go now @godreborn.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 4, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> oh.. OKay. [you hear Rusty noises in my shower] shhh Flame. they can hear you.
> 
> uh, I gotta go now @godreborn.


I want to twist those bolts he calls nipples with a wrench.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2022)

Sister-in-law and I are doing some gardening


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Dat femboy you were warned about
> View attachment 302992View attachment 302993View attachment 302994View attachment 302995


if your goal is confusion when it comes to gender, congrats! 
whenever you post a pic the part of my brain that guesses gender just segfaults


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2022)

it's really been almost a year since i've posted a pic here? man, time flies.
anyways, here's two photos from scenes in my life.



[photo removed because sister didn't want it on the internet]
(the girl in the second photo was my sister btw)


----------



## The Catboy (May 16, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (May 16, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 310236



Oh my, a house full. [sighs] ok [uploads extra cat food, And litter [for afterwards].


----------



## The Catboy (May 17, 2022)

It’s me~


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2022)

Need to do some cleaning today, so Potato is joining me


----------



## vinstage (May 30, 2022)

happy late 2022?


Spoiler: hi!


----------



## bobbytomorow (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## bobbytomorow (Jun 3, 2022)

Me and my boy \\


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 3, 2022)

Friendo took this at school today with his professional camera for the last Friday at school before my final tests


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 5, 2022)

Sucker pulled my walker away before the Shot.





Thank god my backbrace helped me stand.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2022)

I actually touched grass


----------



## impeeza (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 13, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 313617



a GoPro? And, what design is on the helmet?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> a GoPro? And, what design is on the helmet?


My powers of deduction tell me it says Scorpion... beyond that idk.


----------



## impeeza (Jun 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> a GoPro? And, what design is on the helmet?


Yep a gopro. And my helmet have a scorpio on wheels leaving a trace of smoke


----------



## impeeza (Jun 14, 2022)

I just upgrade my helmet:



yep it's a rotavirus


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 25, 2022)

So here’s an interesting story, I actually had no idea what color my eyes are. Every time I looked into the mirror I wasn’t sure if they blue or brown, but most of the time they looked grey. Literally last year I found out that they are a silver grey color. This ended up explaining why my eyes are extremely sensitive to light, they have very little melanin. This also explains why lighting would make them appear as they they changed. It also turns out that less than 1% of people have grey eyes. So that’s all pretty neat!
Just got out of the shower and decided to take this selfie


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 7, 2022)

Went on a date with this real cutie

Had some tuna


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 14, 2022)

So turns out @x65943 lives near me


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> So turns out @x65943 lives near me
> View attachment 317886


Regular reminder that I am rather short


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Regular reminder that I am rather short



That, or he is way too tall.  

Luv ya.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 14, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> That, or he is way too tall.
> 
> Luv ya.


I am 5’4. He was in rollerblades though, but he is also 5’10.


----------



## x65943 (Jul 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I am 5’4. He was in rollerblades though, but he is also 5’10.


5'11" thank you very much


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 14, 2022)

x65943 said:


> 5'11" thank you very much


Deez nutz are 5’11 but you don’t see me bragging about my nonexistent nutz


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Deez nutz are 5’11 but you don’t see me bragging about my nonexistent nutz



Oh! So you mean you have DEM NUTZ instead of deez nutz.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2022)

I CAN DENY NO LONGER!
i am smol


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 18, 2022)

Chiquita

And I don't mean the Banana 
@The Catboy


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2022)

A rare picture of us without the mask


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> A rare picture of us without the mask
> View attachment 319324


The real question, boy or girl?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 24, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> The real question, boy or girl?


Sometimes.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Sometimes.


Correct answer


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 24, 2022)

Flame said:


> yep getting older and sexier
> 
> 
> View attachment 302808


Soon you'll be found here
https://gbatemp.net/threads/age-makes-you-smexy.615841/#post-9888019


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2022)

It’s me


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> It’s me


I wanna hug you for some reason, then steal your cat ears, while squeezing you into the hug.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 30, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> I wanna hug you for some reason, then steal your cat ears, while squeezing you into the hug.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> I wanna hug you for some reason, then steal your cat ears, while squeezing you into the hug.


I need those for not hearing out of ._.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2022)

It’s been a while.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2022)

Selfies from yesterday’s birthday adventures!


----------



## appleburger (Aug 10, 2022)

Sup y'all!


----------



## Maximumbeans (Aug 21, 2022)

Had a bug in OpenLara where the room in Natla Mines won’t drop and I can’t get Lara’s pistols back. Turns out the ‘all guns and full ammo’ cheat code works but I don’t want to just derp through the rest of the game so I used the cheat but set myself back to completely empty of ammo so I’d only have the pistols, as it should be.
Turns out emptying a full shotgun and 5,000 uzi shells takes a while…work smarter, not harder.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 31, 2022)

My wife and I enjoyed a lovely nature walk yesterday


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2022)

Finally oversized clothing weather!


----------



## IS1982 (Sep 16, 2022)

Hi.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 16, 2022)

IS1982 said:


> Hi.
> View attachment 327463


Did you take the picture in 3D?


----------



## IS1982 (Sep 16, 2022)

DSi camera, so no.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 16, 2022)

IS1982 said:


> DSi camera, so no.


Aw.


----------



## IS1982 (Sep 16, 2022)

I can use my 2DS next time. It still takes photos in 3D, it just can't display them as 3D, right? Or am I wrong?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 16, 2022)

IS1982 said:


> I can use my 2DS next time. It still takes photos in 3D, it just can't display them as 3D, right? Or am I wrong?


It has two back cameras, so yeah, it can still take 3D pictures. It's just that the screen doesn't have 3D.


----------



## IS1982 (Sep 16, 2022)

Spider review: 3/10, tasted okay, but was a little crunchy.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 28, 2022)

I might be really cute

And maybe really pretty


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 4, 2022)

Yup, I’m still cute


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2022)

Got some friends!


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 7, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 330715


10/10 would get in van


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 8, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 330715


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 8, 2022)

GeekyGuy said:


>


Hey there big boy


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 330715


I would get into a van with you any time!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 13, 2022)

Should I post?


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Oct 13, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Should I post?


Sure


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Should I post?


I don't see why not


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Oct 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I don't see why not


Yeah, same here


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I don't see why not


Because I'm afraid I'll meet you one day like @x65943 did


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Because I'm afraid I'll meet you one day like @x65943 did


Bruh, I am 5’4 and wear cat ears


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Bruh, I am 5’4 and wear cat ears


No one. NO ONE. Is surprised by this.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> No one. NO ONE. Is surprised by this.


They shouldn’t be, I’ve literally posted pictures of me compared to tall people.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> Sweet summer child, I was not referring to your height.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 14, 2022
> 
> View attachment 331911


Again, no one should be shocked by that since it’s literally part of all of my pictures.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2022)

My wife and I went for a hike the other day and I forgot to post some pictures!

Also, we went to a cave, that was fun


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> My wife and I went for a hike the other day and I forgot to post some pictures!
> View attachment 331919View attachment 331920
> Also, we went to a cave, that was fun
> View attachment 331922


Yeah I definitely met you before


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 14, 2022)

I found this praying mantis while tree planting. So well hidden in the grasses that I nearly hit it with my shovel. Poor guy.


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Oct 18, 2022)

Tadaaaa  Your GBAtemp's Funeral Director on Vacation (Croatia '22)


View attachment IMG_20220827_131737.jpg


View attachment IMG_20220827_131714.jpg

There is no preview.....

Why is there no preview............


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 26, 2022)

Transphobia is dead
Meet Iskall!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 26, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Transphobia is dead
> Meet Iskall!
> View attachment 333999


Who doesn't love an IKEA.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 26, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Who doesn't love an IKEA.


Weird people don’t like IKEA.
IKEA invented trans people to sell a plush shark to and it was a great success


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 26, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Weird people don’t like IKEA.
> IKEA invented trans people to sell a plush shark to and it was a great success




I bought my first computer desk there, a long time ago.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 26, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I bought my first computer desk there, a long time ago.


Matter of fact, my computer desk and storage units all come from IKEA.


----------



## Flame (Oct 28, 2022)

Movember? Yes baby


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 30, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Weird people don’t like IKEA.
> IKEA invented trans people to sell a plush shark to and it was a great success


Funnily enough, I found the exact same shark in a Tom Scott video.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 3, 2022)

I did a thing


----------



## Kingy (Nov 16, 2022)

It gets way too dark way too quick.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 17, 2022)

Guess it's time for a new one. Here it is

Tah-Dah


----------



## Maximumbeans (Nov 17, 2022)

Okay fine I'll throw myself in for a change. Wife and I finally got to sorting through the wedding photos and I like the fact that in this one I actually don't look like I'm shitting myself with nerves.


----------



## IS1982 (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 29, 2022)

Despite being sick af, am still cute af

Also Thanksgiving outfit


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 1, 2022)

IS1982 said:


> View attachment 340407


This needs to be on a cardboard cutout.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Dec 1, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> This needs to be on a cardboard cutout.


“Very cool argument bro”


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 2, 2022)

Flame said:


> Movember? Yes baby
> 
> 
> View attachment 334493


Honest to god..... you look like markiplier


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Dec 4, 2022)

IS1982 said:


> View attachment 340407


bro turned himself into a png


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 19, 2022)

Been a minute but... Yay Christmas.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 19, 2022)

Kioku_Dreams said:


> Been a minute but... Yay Christmas. View attachment 343414


Memoir in the flesh


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 19, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Memoir in the flesh


Allegedly


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 19, 2022)

Hope y'all having a wonderful day!~ I'm most certaintly not seeing as I'm always getting ill every Christmas.


----------



## IS1982 (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 1, 2023)

I have _ALL _of the blahajs in the world.


----------

